# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #79



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> You could go shopping in your Mom's closet :sm23: Let me know what you think of the Air Fryer. I've seen some ads, but haven't talked to anyone that used one.


I will try to study it tomorrow and see if I can figure it out.I 'll let you know. XX


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> The felted bag will be neat and the cross will look nice on it. Lots of cute bag patterns on pinterest. If it gets bad here I may have to bring my mother over. I hate for her be across town by herself.


You're right, especially if there is a chance she might lose power. Does she have one of those alert buttons she can press if she needs help?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

No mama doesn't have an alert necklace. We have begged but she said no.Good night all.Sweet dreams. Love you!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good your DB took them out for Christmas lunch. As long as they don't have to go out in the weather and have everything they need. Did you mom sell all of her craft work this past time?


She did really well and was still getting order up to the week before Christmas! And Mom has already "suggested" what I could work on over the rest of the winter for their spring bazaar :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

It was so dark when we woke up this morning, we thought it was still night time. It's been pouring heavy rain up to about an hour ago when it turned to snow :sm15: and now it's mixed rain/snow. I went for groceries this morning, so I can hibernate at home for the next few days.

I'm working on a baby sweater & hat for a friend that is expecting another great grand. DH's sweater to be is still waiting to be started and I was planning to make a summer top for myself but all these bigger projects keep being put aside to do small projects. At this rate, DH won't be wearing his new sweater until next winter :sm12:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> It was so dark when we woke up this morning, we thought it was still night time. It's been pouring heavy rain up to about an hour ago when it turned to snow :sm15: and now it's mixed rain/snow. I went for groceries this morning, so I can hibernate at home for the next few days.
> 
> I'm working on a baby sweater & hat for a friend that is expecting another great grand. DH's sweater to be is still waiting to be started and I was planning to make a summer top for myself but all these bigger projects keep being put aside to do small projects. At this rate, DH won't be wearing his new sweater until next winter :sm12:


The clouds made it darker (you know this). I don't like the darkness this time of year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> She did really well and was still getting order up to the week before Christmas! And Mom has already "suggested" what I could work on over the rest of the winter for their spring bazaar :sm23:


Your mother knows you love to help. She is cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It was so dark when we woke up this morning, we thought it was still night time. It's been pouring heavy rain up to about an hour ago when it turned to snow :sm15: and now it's mixed rain/snow. I went for groceries this morning, so I can hibernate at home for the next few days.
> 
> I'm working on a baby sweater & hat for a friend that is expecting another great grand. DH's sweater to be is still waiting to be started and I was planning to make a summer top for myself but all these bigger projects keep being put aside to do small projects. At this rate, DH won't be wearing his new sweater until next winter :sm12:


Oh no! You better stay inside and knit and eat. Maybe get a few hours sleep in.
Poor DH and you. You have to let other's go and do it for yourselves. DH may freeze to death. :sm09:

I have missed up my thumb and haven't been able to do much knitting. I am so ready to knit with this weather. If it isn't one thing it is another. I have most of my Christmas taken down , just need to put it in the closet and barn.


----------



## west coast kitty

Crusoe to the rescue for those of us with snow




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1424884044266753







 (in case facebook is still misbehaving for you Yarnie )


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> The clouds made it darker (you know this). I don't like the darkness this time of year.


Me neither


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! You better stay inside and knit and eat. Maybe get a few hours sleep in.
> Poor DH and you. You have to let other's go and do it for yourselves. DH may freeze to death. :sm09:
> 
> I have missed up my thumb and haven't been able to do much knitting. I am so ready to knit with this weather. If it isn't one thing it is another. I have most of my Christmas taken down , just need to put it in the closet and barn.


We don't take ours down until after New Year. Did your barn get water damage?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Crusoe to the rescue for those of us with snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1424884044266753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in case facebook is still misbehaving for you Yarnie )


hahahahaha I love that dog!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210864878401255&set=a.1068572677807.2010684.1330779305&type=3&theater
I hope you all can see this bird.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We don't take ours down until after New Year. Did your barn get water damage?


The barn was fine. Thanks for asking. I think we got 10" last week. It was so dry it all soaked in. PTL


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> hahahahaha I love that dog!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210864878401255&set=a.1068572677807.2010684.1330779305&type=3&theater
> I hope you all can see this bird.


 :sm13: not available


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :sm13: not available


It was a pic of a bird with a knit hat and scarf with a suitcase going to Florida. Cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

More chapters for the book. I was fixing supper tonight and looked out my kitchen window. The longest black car had driven in our ditch in front of our house. A truck drove up with a yellow belt about 100yards long. I told DH look outside and watch the entertainment. Would you believe that the belt worked?! My youngest son just pulled this same man out of the ditch about a week ago. So much goes on , on this 2 mile dead end street. Two weeks ago someone ran in the ditch on other side of the road, the mailman and the peppermint oil. I get free entertainment just looking outside. All men . What does that say? Chewy was bribed in with a beef steak bone as not to be part of the show. :sm06: :sm16: :sm05: The ditch man bought the belt and had it ready to get someone to pull him out of the ditch , he got it out of the back of his car.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> More chapters for the book. I was fixing supper tonight and looked out my kitchen window. The longest black car had driven in our ditch in front of our house. A truck drove up with a yellow belt about 100yards long. I told DH look outside and watch the entertainment. Would you believe that the belt worked?! My youngest son just pulled this same man out of the ditch about a week ago. So much goes on , on this 2 mile dead end street. Two weeks ago someone ran in the ditch on other side of the road, the mailman and the peppermint oil. I get free entertainment just looking outside. All men . What does that say? Chewy was bribed in with a beef steak bone as not to be part of the show. :sm06: :sm16: :sm05:


 :sm23: Your new chapter will have Yarnie missing the bridge crew outside her window


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: Your new chapter will have Yarnie missing the bridge crew outside her window


Oh I forgot the ditch man plowed down the sign that says turn. The boy in the truck stuck the sign back in the ground like that would tend to it. ha. I wonder who it will fall on as they go by? Praying none of us.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! You better stay inside and knit and eat. Maybe get a few hours sleep in.
> Poor DH and you. You have to let other's go and do it for yourselves. DH may freeze to death. :sm09:
> 
> I have missed up my thumb and haven't been able to do much knitting. I am so ready to knit with this weather. If it isn't one thing it is another. I have most of my Christmas taken down , just need to put it in the closet and barn.


Oh my gosh I am tried I read I miss my thumb. All I could think of is what happen to your thumb. I am glad I read it again sorry about your thumb and not being able to knit but am glad your thumb is there.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> The clouds made it darker (you know this). I don't like the darkness this time of year.


I am with you LL it makes me sad I have sad disease if I am not happy I get sad. I don't know why but I think it is because I am seeing so much unhappiness lately.

I hate the dark too. But you do know that we are now getting more light as the sun is slowly moving north again. Just a bit to slow for me that's all.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Crusoe to the rescue for those of us with snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1424884044266753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in case facebook is still misbehaving for you Yarnie )


too funny I wonder how much he charge's to remove snow, hope it is more then a treat.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> More chapters for the book. I was fixing supper tonight and looked out my kitchen window. The longest black car had driven in our ditch in front of our house. A truck drove up with a yellow belt about 100yards long. I told DH look outside and watch the entertainment. Would you believe that the belt worked?! My youngest son just pulled this same man out of the ditch about a week ago. So much goes on , on this 2 mile dead end street. Two weeks ago someone ran in the ditch on other side of the road, the mailman and the peppermint oil. I get free entertainment just looking outside. All men . What does that say? Chewy was bribed in with a beef steak bone as not to be part of the show. :sm06: :sm16: :sm05: The ditch man bought the belt and had it ready to get someone to pull him out of the ditch , he got it out of the back of his car.


Glad barn is dry Your funny what a riot it is on your street dead end I think not more like a lets see if we can ditch our car again, Harry will come and get us out.

:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I forgot the ditch man plowed down the sign that says turn. The boy in the truck stuck the sign back in the ground like that would tend to it. ha. I wonder who it will fall on as they go by? Praying none of us.


Does the county have to fix the sign? Hope no one else ends up in the ditch either


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Does the county have to fix the sign? Hope no one else ends up in the ditch either


Yes I will call them next week. One of the sign are gone. Now the other sign just suck in the hole needs to be put up so it won't fall. Every weekend someone going in a ditch. Too much partying.

Good night friends. I am off to lala land.


----------



## theyarnlady

That's what I get for reading another topic late good night to you too la la land is a nice place. So will join you.

Nite WCK don't forget to turn the lights off you do know the lite bill keeps going up in the Village on the other side of the street of course. :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I am with you LL it makes me sad I have sad disease if I am not happy I get sad. I don't know why but I think it is because I am seeing so much unhappiness lately.
> 
> I hate the dark too. But you do know that we are now getting more light as the sun is slowly moving north again. Just a bit to slow for me that's all.


I wonder if Vitamin D really helps.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I wonder if Vitamin D really helps.


Yes Dr. put me on vitamin D 2000 u's as I do not produce enough of it.

Do you know lack of vitamin D can cause heart problems who would have thought that.

I think it is also the dark so early and even if it drives me nuts daylight saving's time really is a blessing.

Also I am just nuts enough to think I am nuts and the rest of the world is sane. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Dr. put me on vitamin D 2000 u's as I do not produce enough of it.
> 
> Do you know lack of vitamin D can cause heart problems who would have thought that.
> 
> I think it is also the dark so early and even if it drives me nuts daylight saving's time really is a blessing.
> 
> Also I am just nuts enough to think I am nuts and the rest of the world is sane. :sm16: :sm17:


You sound like me. I feel nuts and everyone else isn't!


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> You sound like me. I feel nuts and everyone else isn't!


That's why we get along we know we are nuts. Now I am just funny you about the nuts part.

You are a sweet person.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> You sound like me. I feel nuts and everyone else isn't!


You are not a nut. It is the other's that are the nutheads.
VitD does help and I have to take B12 or I will go off the deep end. Shots and pills for me.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> That's why we get along we know we are nuts. Now I am just funny you about the nuts part.
> 
> You are a sweet person.


No problem. I know I'm nuts.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not a nut. It is the other's that are the nutheads.
> VitD does help and I have to take B12 or I will go off the deep end. Shots and pills for me.


Yes, B12 is important. I go off the deep end all too often.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not a nut. It is the other's that are the nutheads.
> VitD does help and I have to take B12 or I will go off the deep end. Shots and pills for me.


Oh you, you are such a sweet heart. Go off the deep end hey that's my title .

That's why I get to be Queen of the Nuts. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, B12 is important. I go off the deep end all too often.


See how much we have in common we know how to go off the deep end and come back swinging.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> See how much we have in common we know how to go off the deep end and come back swinging.


Ha ha!! Yes!


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> A little late, but these goats are full of fun, and I know CB wants one!
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/b4_EdJ-XkUA?rel=0


Those goats are just adorable. I want one too.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Sometimes it takes all day to do it. I was so excited when I made the blue jeans pants this fall. Then I tried them on and looked like a clown. It was the first thing I had made in a long time and nothing happened until the wearing time. I wish I knew someone the pants would look good on. They only need a button. Anyone?
> Now I am dreading hemming all the pjs' I got children for Christmas. :sm19:


Why not get some fabric glue to hem the pj's instead of sewing? It will be faster and easier.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> They're ok, but they haven't been out much. DB#3 and family took them out for lunch just before Christmas and DB#2 has delivered anything that they needed. The forecast says it should warm up a bit next week.


It must really ease your mind knowing your brothers are there to keep an eye on your parents and do what needs to be done. You've trained them well. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

My cousin just gave her three away. She lost 4 due to dogs killing them. She said she couldn't keep the dogs out and not enough land for a donkey. If we had only known.When she bought them she brought them home in the back of her car.


soloweygirl said:


> Those goats are just adorable. I want one too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yay that is a good idea! Thanks Solo.


soloweygirl said:


> Why not get some fabric glue to hem the pj's instead of sewing? It will be faster and easier.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> That's what I get for reading another topic late good night to you too la la land is a nice place. So will join you.
> 
> Nite WCK don't forget to turn the lights off you do know the lite bill keeps going up in the Village on the other side of the street of course. :sm16:


The Canadian side of the street is going to see huge increases on all of our bills in the new year thanks to huge increases in carbon taxes across the country. And to add insult to injury, federal goods/services tax has to paid on the carbon tax too. :sm15:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Dr. put me on vitamin D 2000 u's as I do not produce enough of it.
> 
> Do you know lack of vitamin D can cause heart problems who would have thought that.
> 
> I think it is also the dark so early and even if it drives me nuts daylight saving's time really is a blessing.
> 
> Also I am just nuts enough to think I am nuts and the rest of the world is sane. :sm16: :sm17:


You make perfect sense to me


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> The Canadian side of the street is going to see huge increases on all of our bills in the new year thanks to huge increases in carbon taxes across the country. And to add insult to injury, federal goods/services tax has to paid on the carbon tax too. :sm15:


Oh my gosh government can spend it faster then one with a job can make it.

Here they have decide to change payment on water bill to once a month instead of once every three months. I am sure the bill will raise. They tax on the fire departments needs to water bill a few years ago.

But gads they have not done to us yet what they have done to you and your country.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> You make perfect sense to me


Oh you I love how you can come up with these things.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> That's why we get along we know we are nuts. Now I am just funny you about the nuts part.
> 
> You are a sweet person.


We are good, healthy nuts


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> My cousin just gave her three away. She lost 4 due to dogs killing them. She said she couldn't keep the dogs out and not enough land for a donkey. If we had only known.When she bought them she brought them home in the back of her car.


So sad about your cousin's goats. Sometimes even loving, family pets get mean when they are part of a pack. A few years ago, our neighbour lost most of their sheep when 3 dogs got into the field. There are always a few cases of dog attacks every year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The Canadian side of the street is going to see huge increases on all of our bills in the new year thanks to huge increases in carbon taxes across the country. And to add insult to injury, federal goods/services tax has to paid on the carbon tax too. :sm15:


That is terrible! So sorry . Too many taxes that don't make sense! How will the taxes benefit they people? Or the climate change or global warming? Is that what the taxes are for?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh government can spend it faster then one with a job can make it.
> 
> Here they have decide to change payment on water bill to once a month instead of once every three months. I am sure the bill will raise. They tax on the fire departments needs to water bill a few years ago.
> 
> But gads they have not done to us yet what they have done to you and your country.


The water bill will have to go up just to cover the cost of changing how they do the billing and then when they raise the rates a little bit each month it will look like less :sm14:

Our taxes at all levels for almost everything keep increasing. The provincial govt kept it's promise to decrease health care premiums, but costs are still increasing and they've promised more facilities and equipment so the money will have to come from somewhere -- ie higher taxes!!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We are good, healthy nuts


Nuts are good for us


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible! So sorry . Too many taxes that don't make sense! How will the taxes benefit they people? Or the climate change or global warming? Is that what the taxes are for?


Carbon taxes increase cost of gas, hydro, natural gas directly and almost everything else indirectly because of higher production and transportation costs.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> The water bill will have to go up just to cover the cost of changing how they do the billing and then when they raise the rates a little bit each month it will look like less :sm14:
> 
> Our taxes at all levels for almost everything keep increasing. The provincial govt kept it's promise to decrease health care premiums, but costs are still increasing and they've promised more facilities and equipment so the money will have to come from somewhere -- ie higher taxes!!


Sounds like you live here. I love it when I heard there was a death tax here. They will find my taxes in my coffin when I die. Dare them to dig me up when they need it. Boy what a shock to them when they have to smell me then. Serves them right.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Carbon taxes increase cost of gas, hydro, natural gas directly and almost everything else indirectly because of higher production and transportation costs.


Well I want to know why we are not flooded out according to the book Gore wrote (you know the one who flies in a big jet he owns, a bigger house he owns, and Limo's and cars that use more gas then is pump out of the ground a day. You know that one who made money off the people who bought this book to live in this lush over the top life style said it would happen by now. See I told you how I really feel about all the carbon we are suppose to be using and tax for because we are putting the earth to death and have to be tax to death for the death we are causing so our government can spend more money on what they think we need , not what we really need.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds like you live here. I love it when I heard there was a death tax here. They will find my taxes in my coffin when I die. Dare them to dig me up when they need it. Boy what a shock to them when they have to smell me then. Serves them right.


Spend it yourself!


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> Why not get some fabric glue to hem the pj's instead of sewing? It will be faster and easier.


Solo all day today I have been singing song from show song about Oklahoma (I just look up how to spell it in Dictionary. Drove me nuts as I would sing song and get to the part were doing fine Oklahoma Oklahoma O K L a h o m a (that's how it is sung. Blame I could not spell it right and sing it right. Instead of looking it up spent day singing it wrong. The show was Care a sell not looking that up but the show had the song in it and my brain could not let go of it. Even cat seem to be worried about me kept giving me strange looks. Then puts paw up to my face as if to say it's all right I know your a bit loose in the goose.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Spend it yourself!


Nay I would rather give them the thrill of having to dig me up to get it. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> My cousin just gave her three away. She lost 4 due to dogs killing them. She said she couldn't keep the dogs out and not enough land for a donkey. If we had only known.When she bought them she brought them home in the back of her car.


Ah that is sad . I bet Chewy would have loved them he loves the Chickens could just see him playing with them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I think I may need intervention. I am still watching Hallmark Christmas movies. It seems I have missed a few. I really tried to watch a Lifetime movie but it was about killing bakery woman and I know there are at least 2 more murders coming. The Hallmark may be cheesy but always have a happy ending. The guys were watching football downstairs and I didn't want to get involved it all of that.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible! So sorry . Too many taxes that don't make sense! How will the taxes benefit they people? Or the climate change or global warming? Is that what the taxes are for?


When did anything a government does make sense? I mean really They think they are like a rich women and go shopping everyday. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Ah that is sad . I bet Chewy would have loved them he loves the Chickens could just see him playing with them.


I don't know what kind of goats he had but spent $500. on one of them. We don't need goats. They would be cute but the chickens are eating all my flowers . Even the ornamental cabbages on my front porch. I don't need more stress.Chewy is all I need right now. DD just sent me a message that her Easter chick had her first blue egg today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> When did anything a government does make sense? I mean really They think they are like a rich women and go shopping everyday. :sm16:


You always make me break my chair. LOL
I am in the bed so my bed is shaking.


----------



## theyarnlady

Do you know it is so cold here I wish I had those red wooly long john's. You know the ones that have the back button flap so you can expose your dare e air.



:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> You always make me break my chair. LOL
> I am in the bed so my bed is shaking.


Just don't fall out then you will have to go by am blue ence to the hospital and you will have to pay for that too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

a


theyarnlady said:


> Do you know it is so cold here I wish I had those red wooly long john's. You know the ones that have the back button flap so you can expose your dare e air.
> Mine were red and white strips. No buttons tho. Footy ones. I wore them when I was expecting my DD. Dh was
> out of town and I had my brother stay with me. I heard something and woke him up. You should have seen his face when he saw me. Oops I wrote inside your post.
> 
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I need to learn how to post on lap top.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well I want to know why we are not flooded out according to the book Gore wrote (you know the one who flies in a big jet he owns, a bigger house he owns, and Limo's and cars that use more gas then is pump out of the ground a day. You know that one who made money off the people who bought this book to live in this lush over the top life style said it would happen by now. See I told you how I really feel about all the carbon we are suppose to be using and tax for because we are putting the earth to death and have to be tax to death for the death we are causing so our government can spend more money on what they think we need , not what we really need.


There's not much he was right about :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> There's not much he was right about :sm23:


We knew it was a hoax. Some people are buying the lie. I hate the light bulbs. I feel like I am blind. I have to use a flashlight to clean. I really do


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> There's not much he was right about :sm23:


Your post is funny.

But he did get rich on being wrong. Know why can't I think of something like that I could be rich I could handle that.

Nay I like the way I live better.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> We knew it was a hoax. Same still people are buying the lie. I hate the light bulbs. I feel like I am blind. I have to use a flashlight to clean. I really do.


I have the same problem don't tell any one but I know I am blind I keep stubbing my toes every time I walk.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Solo all day today I have been singing song from show song about Oklahoma (I just look up how to spell it in Dictionary. Drove me nuts as I would sing song and get to the part were doing fine Oklahoma Oklahoma O K L a h o m a (that's how it is sung. Blame I could not spell it right and sing it right. Instead of looking it up spent day singing it wrong. The show was Care a sell not looking that up but the show had the song in it and my brain could not let go of it. Even cat seem to be worried about me kept giving me strange looks. Then puts paw up to my face as if to say it's all right I know your a bit loose in the goose.


Shaking the bed again. You are so funny!
How is Willie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

It is Al Gore's fault.


theyarnlady said:


> I have the same problem don't tell any one but I know I am blind I keep stubbing my toes every time I walk.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shaking the bed again. You are so funny!
> How is Willie?


He is fine he has a fur coat lucky him. I want to cuddle with him so he can keep me warm. His little pur machine was in high gear tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> When did anything a government does make sense? I mean really They think they are like a rich women and go shopping everyday. :sm16:


on someone else's credit card! :sm15:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know what kind of goats he had but spent $500. on one of them. We don't need goats. They would be cute but the chickens are eating all my flowers . Even the ornamental cabbages on my front porch. I don't need more stress.Chewy is all I need right now. DD just sent me a message that her Easter chick had her first blue egg today.


Now the big question -- who gets the blue egg?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know it is so cold here I wish I had those red wooly long john's. You know the ones that have the back button flap so you can expose your dare e air.
> 
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


with the feet attached too!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We knew it was a hoax. Some people are buying the lie. I hate the light bulbs. I feel like I am blind. I have to use a flashlight to clean. I really do


Most of us want to be good stewards, but so many times the "cures" cause as much or more damage than the problem. Those lights have heavy metals that can't be recycled, same with solar panels.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Your post is funny.
> 
> But he did get rich on being wrong. Know why can't I think of something like that I could be rich I could handle that.
> 
> Nay I like the way I live better.


 :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I have the same problem don't tell any one but I know I am blind I keep stubbing my toes every time I walk.


Is that what my problem is?!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> He is fine he has a fur coat lucky him. I want to cuddle with him so he can keep me warm. His little pur machine was in high gear tonight.


Earl is sleeping on a chair right in front of the pellet stove. He's deaf so most times he doesn't even wake up when I add pellets.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Is that what my problem is?!


Well I don't know what do you think ? You do know I am not allow to practice medicine or give advice as to what is causing your problem . But come over and sit on my couch and we will hash this thing out together may find a reason for it. Just be careful of the foot stool it can hurt your toes.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Earl is sleeping on a chair right in front of the pellet stove. He's deaf so most times he doesn't even wake up when I add pellets.


Kittys are smart they know where to get the best heat Ah he is a love then .


----------



## theyarnlady

Must get to bed early so am getting off . God bless us everyone.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well I don't know what do you think ? You do know I am not allow to practice medicine or give advice as to what is causing your problem . But come over and sit on my couch and we will hash this thing out together may find a reason for it. Just be careful of the foot stool it can hurt your toes.


It's the leg of the coffee table or corner of the counter that gets me. But now that it's winter, my toes are protected by slippers so they are safe until next summer. Now you will have to send me your bill :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy New's Years everyone! I pray we are all blessed with health and happiness this year. Love all of you!♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy New's Years everyone! I pray we are all blessed with health and happiness this year. Love all of you!♥


I'm here. Happy New Year! Just finished dishes. Had neighbors over. I hope this new year is the best for everyone.


----------



## theyarnlady

Well I almost got to see the ball drop, but love of my life said no. I told him pick up Willie's ball and drop it. This was between 9 and 10 last night . So I went to bed.

Another thing how is New Years at 12:00 It is still 2017 I would think 1 would be 1. But then I am tried.

Blessed New Years to all.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Well I almost got to see the ball drop, but love of my life said no. I told him pick up Willie's ball and drop it. This was between 9 and 10 last night . So I went to bed.
> 
> Another thing how is New Years at 12:00 It is still 2017 I would think 1 would be 1. But then I am tried.
> 
> Blessed New Years to all.


Happy New Year! Trying to recover here. I was the only one who stayed up until 1:00... Didn't see the ball drop. Should have.


----------



## west coast kitty

Happy New Year everyone!! Wishing you all health and happiness in the coming year.

We have friends coming for dinner in about an hour so will be back to chat tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Earl is sleeping on a chair right in front of the pellet stove. He's deaf so most times he doesn't even wake up when I add pellets.


How old is Earl? How many cats do you have now?
It is 19 today and will get so much colder tonight. We are not use to this cold. Brrr


----------



## soloweygirl

Happy New Year everyone. I watched the ball drop at 11PM instead of waiting for our time (central). It just isn't the same waiting the extra hour - it always seems as if something is missing. Perhaps this is a way to actually get that hour back. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> Happy New Year everyone. I watched the ball drop at 11PM instead of waiting for our time (central). It just isn't the same waiting the extra hour - it always seems as if something is missing. Perhaps this is a way to actually get that hour back. HAHAHAHAHA


I was up alone. Should have watched it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

My youngest son went with Chewy and me for a walk today. I got more excercise putting my clothes on than walking. Thinking about growing up we couldn't wear pants. The short dresses and coats!!! Really cold then before global warming. hahaha. Still in low 20's here in the day.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> My youngest son went with Chewy and me for a walk today. I got more excercise putting my clothes on than walking. Thinking about growing up we couldn't wear pants. The short dresses and coats!!! Really cold then before global warming. hahaha. Still in low 20's here in the day.


It's sooo cold!


----------



## west coast kitty

hilarious -- social justice warrior




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1985380678144451


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I'm here. Happy New Year! Just finished dishes. Had neighbors over. I hope this new year is the best for everyone.


You are disciplined doing the dishes before going to bed!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> hilarious -- social justice warrior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1985380678144451
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh that is the funniest thing I have heard in a long time. He is so right on. I didn't know anyone like this exist until 2012 on KP I found all of them. :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How old is Earl? How many cats do you have now?
> It is 19 today and will get so much colder tonight. We are not use to this cold. Brrr


Earl would be getting close to 19, he was one of the original ferals when we moved here. He must be on his 9th life, we've been prepared to lose him so many times, but he keeps surprising us. Even now he likes to go out and wander around the pasture (maybe reliving past hunting expeditions :sm23: ) between naps in front of the fire. We are down to 5 cats now.

It's been frosty over night since it stopped raining a couple of days ago. Forecast says it will warm up in a couple of days. Dad is getting antsy staying in, so hopefully it will warm up enough for him to go out soon.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> My youngest son went with Chewy and me for a walk today. I got more excercise putting my clothes on than walking. Thinking about growing up we couldn't wear pants. The short dresses and coats!!! Really cold then before global warming. hahaha. Still in low 20's here in the day.


Did you enjoy your walk. Chewy must have loved having company on his walk.

Girls were allowed to wear pants by the time I got to high school, but up till then we had to wear skirts or dresses. When it was really cold, we wore pants under our skirts and took them off when we got to school.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh that is the funniest thing I have heard in a long time. He is so right on. I didn't know anyone like this exist until 2012 on KP I found all of them. :sm24:


I recognized a few of them too :sm23: DH came by while I was watching the video and it got him laughing too.

We set an honourary place at the table for you tonight. It's DH's birthday and I made jumbo shrimp stir fry with pasta.


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> Happy New Year everyone. I watched the ball drop at 11PM instead of waiting for our time (central). It just isn't the same waiting the extra hour - it always seems as if something is missing. Perhaps this is a way to actually get that hour back. HAHAHAHAHA


Bet you don't get hour back I mean. If anything will be tired for two weeks. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> My youngest son went with Chewy and me for a walk today. I got more excercise putting my clothes on than walking. Thinking about growing up we couldn't wear pants. The short dresses and coats!!! Really cold then before global warming. hahaha. Still in low 20's here in the day.


Well at least you got into some warm clothes . We are suppose to have heat wave this weekend. In the 20's yea, well at least I hope they got it right. Darn global warming should take effect I mean 20's are a heat wave right now.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Earl would be getting close to 19, he was one of the original ferals when we moved here. He must be on his 9th life, we've been prepared to lose him so many times, but he keeps surprising us. Even now he likes to go out and wander around the pasture (maybe reliving past hunting expeditions :sm23: ) between naps in front of the fire. We are down to 5 cats now.
> 
> It's been frosty over night since it stopped raining a couple of days ago. Forecast says it will warm up in a couple of days. Dad is getting antsy staying in, so hopefully it will warm up enough for him to go out soon.


Yea Earl love to know he is carrying on.

Warm up send some down here please. It is hard to be house bound when it is so cold. Hope it warms up enough for your Dad to get out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Earl would be getting close to 19, he was one of the original ferals when we moved here. He must be on his 9th life, we've been prepared to lose him so many times, but he keeps surprising us. Even now he likes to go out and wander around the pasture (maybe reliving past hunting expeditions :sm23: ) between naps in front of the fire. We are down to 5 cats now.
> 
> It's been frosty over night since it stopped raining a couple of days ago. Forecast says it will warm up in a couple of days. Dad is getting antsy staying in, so hopefully it will warm up enough for him to go out soon.


Poor Earl. He loves you so much he doesn't want to leave you.

I am kinda like your Dad. It is not fun being trapped in the house. We are suppose to warm up too but still so much flu still going around I will have to stay close to home.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I recognized a few of them too :sm23: DH came by while I was watching the video and it got him laughing too.
> 
> We set an honourary place at the table for you tonight. It's DH's birthday and I made jumbo shrimp stir fry with pasta.


Happy Birthday Mr. WCK and why wasn't I given honor place too. I can eat anything you put before me. Honest


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Did you enjoy your walk. Chewy must have loved having company on his walk.
> 
> Girls were allowed to wear pants by the time I got to high school, but up till then we had to wear skirts or dresses. When it was really cold, we wore pants under our skirts and took them off when we got to school.


Chewy loves the cold. He came home later with ice on his beard. He ate a stick of butter off the cabinet last night so needed to stay outside for awhile today. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

Started my winter get rid of books magazines next yarn balls. Miss Joey giving them to church this year.

Neighbor taken to hospital again needs prayers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I recognized a few of them too :sm23: DH came by while I was watching the video and it got him laughing too.
> 
> We set an honourary place at the table for you tonight. It's DH's birthday and I made jumbo shrimp stir fry with pasta.


Happy Birthday DH. What are having for your birthday in 2 days? Happy Birthday early WCK! ♥ Thanks for saving me a place at the table.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Started my winter get rid of books magazines next yarn balls. Miss Joey giving them to church this year.
> 
> Neighbor taken to hospital again needs prayers.


You and Joeys are (were) good at cleaning out books and yarn. Not me.

Sorry about the neighbor. Praying in the Name of Jesus for her healing. Lord be with her .


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Poor Earl. He loves you so much he doesn't want to leave you.
> 
> I am kinda like your Dad. It is not fun being trapped in the house. We are suppose to warm up too but still so much flu still going around I will have to stay close to home.


The flu bug seems extra bad this year; smart for you to stay away from people till it dies down.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Happy Birthday Mr. WCK and why wasn't I given honor place too. I can eat anything you put before me. Honest


Always a place for you Yarnie!! (just had to tease CB about the shrimp :sm23: )


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Started my winter get rid of books magazines next yarn balls. Miss Joey giving them to church this year.
> 
> Neighbor taken to hospital again needs prayers.


Prayers for your neighbour. You are good at organizing your patterns and yarn and will find a good home for them.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday DH. What are having for your birthday in 2 days? Happy Birthday early WCK! ♥ Thanks for saving me a place at the table.


Thanks CB. We're going out for dinner at end of week.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> You are disciplined doing the dishes before going to bed!


I can't stand waking up to them. Starts my day off wrong... Plus, everything is glued on by then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK what do you think about this?
https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/justin-trudeau-wears-blasphemous-happy-birthday-jesus-sweater-mocking-the-l?utm_content=bufferaed08&utm_medium=WCEA%2BBuffer&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=WCEA


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what do you think about this?
> https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/justin-trudeau-wears-blasphemous-happy-birthday-jesus-sweater-mocking-the-l?utm_content=bufferaed08&utm_medium=WCEA%2BBuffer&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=WCEA


Don't like that...


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> I recognized a few of them too :sm23: DH came by while I was watching the video and it got him laughing too.
> 
> We set an honourary place at the table for you tonight. It's DH's birthday and I made jumbo shrimp stir fry with pasta.


Happy birthday to Mr. WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what do you think about this?
> https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/justin-trudeau-wears-blasphemous-happy-birthday-jesus-sweater-mocking-the-l?utm_content=bufferaed08&utm_medium=WCEA%2BBuffer&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=WCEA


I could write a book of complaints about Trudeau's actions, inactions, attitudes and behaviour, but I think Bergen is off base with her comments on the sweaters. The Trudeau brothers both have Dec 25th birthdays and it seems they were given the sweaters as gag birthday gifts a couple of years ago. Poor taste, but not meant as a religious statement.

On the subject of abortion, this "very tolerant liberal" has absolutely no tolerance for anyone not following the party line. He is the first Liberal leader to insist all candidates must sign on to his full pro choice stand up to the moment of birth. Also for the first time, all agencies applying for summer student funding have to sign on to full pro choice, even if the agency isn't involved in pregnancy counselling. Trudeau is also extremely intolerant on many other issues dealing with economy, finances, terrorism, environment, energy ........ but thinks we should be tolerant of his hypocrisy. Conscience issues only count when they match his views. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK what do you think about this?
> https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/justin-trudeau-wears-blasphemous-happy-birthday-jesus-sweater-mocking-the-l?utm_content=bufferaed08&utm_medium=WCEA%2BBuffer&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=WCEA


Well I know were he is going to wear that sweater if he believes in it. He won't need a sweater either.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday DH. What are having for your birthday in 2 days? Happy Birthday early WCK! ♥ Thanks for saving me a place at the table.


I'm I early or to late Mrs. WCK Happy Birthday either way. I hope it is the best one yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I could write a book of complaints about Trudeau's actions, inactions, attitudes and behaviour, but I think Bergen is off base with her comments on the sweaters. The Trudeau brothers both have Dec 25th birthdays and it seems they were given the sweaters as gag birthday gifts a couple of years ago. Poor taste, but not meant as a religious statement.
> 
> On the subject of abortion, this "very tolerant liberal" has absolutely no tolerance for anyone not following the party line. He is the first Liberal leader to insist all candidates must sign on to his full pro choice stand up to the moment of birth. Also for the first time, all agencies applying for summer student funding have to sign on to full pro choice, even if the agency isn't involved in pregnancy counselling. Trudeau is also extremely intolerant on many other issues dealing with economy, finances, terrorism, environment, energy ........ but thinks we should be tolerant of his hypocrisy. Conscience issues only count when they match his views. :sm15: :sm15:


I would be not even wear the sweat shirt as a joke. Very bad taste . I am glad it wasn't a religious statement tho.

So sad about the abortion as well as the other issues. I can't believe the students have to sign onto full pro choice. That is really crazy and scary.
I know how you feel. Having the past president we had. It takes years to overcome the past if ever.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for your neighbour. You are good at organizing your patterns and yarn and will find a good home for them.


Thank you and CB too . Nice of both of you.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy loves the cold. He came home later with ice on his beard. He ate a stick of butter off the cabinet last night so needed to stay outside for awhile today. :sm16:


Poor Chewy your so mean making him stay out just cause of a little butter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you and CB too . Nice of both of you.


How is your neighbor doing today?


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK if your birthday is tomorrow you are on the same day as GS and DIL
wow the 4th is getting popular .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Poor Chewy your so mean making him stay out just cause of a little butter.


The cold weather has him hyped up. He ate all the peppermint last night. My youngest son came in and heard jingle bells. Chewy had gotten into the stuffed animals and had the cow with a bell on playing with it. He is a mess. A whole stick of butter not just a little butter!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I'm I early or to late Mrs. WCK Happy Birthday either way. I hope it is the best one yet.


Thanks Yarnie. Our birthdays are 2 days apart, DH yesterday and mine tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would be not even wear the sweat shirt as a joke. Very bad taste . I am glad it wasn't a religious statement tho.
> 
> So sad about the abortion as well as the other issues. I can't believe the students have to sign onto full pro choice. That is really crazy and scary.
> I know how you feel. Having the past president we had. It takes years to overcome the past if ever.


The students don't have to sign, just the companies/agencies that hire students and want grant money to subsidize the wages.

Trudeau and his government have had many failures and troubles this year. Even some traditional liberal news media have criticized him. Trudeau is so far removed from reality and more people are seeing it.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK if your birthday is tomorrow you are on the same day as GS and DIL
> wow the 4th is getting popular .


I'm in good company then :sm24: Happy birthday to your GS and DIL.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> The cold weather has him hyped up. He ate all the peppermint last night. My youngest son came in and heard jingle bells. Chewy had gotten into the stuffed animals and had the cow with a bell on playing with it. He is a mess. A whole stick of butter not just a little butter!


But he must have thought you left him a treat! Did it give him the runs?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The students don't have to sign, just the companies/agencies that hire students and want grant money to subsidize the wages.
> 
> Trudeau and his government have had many failures and troubles this year. Even some traditional liberal news media have criticized him. Trudeau is so far removed from reality and more people are seeing it.


That is terrible! Evil!
I am glad people are onto to Trudeau. When is his term up?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> But he must have thought you left him a treat! Did it give him the runs?


Chewy ran in the woods so I don't know. He didn't have an accident in the house just the ones he created from romping in thru house playing.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible! Evil!
> I am glad people are onto to Trudeau. When is his term up?


Almost 2 more years .............. the next federal election will be in October, 2019. He has had such a privileged life, that he is clueless about how most people live their lives and the impact his actions and behaviour have on others. He is the only Prime Minister ever found guilty of ethics violations (4 of them) but there the only consequence is public embarrassment.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> The cold weather has him hyped up. He ate all the peppermint last night. My youngest son came in and heard jingle bells. Chewy had gotten into the stuffed animals and had the cow with a bell on playing with it. He is a mess. A whole stick of butter not just a little butter!


Oh but look at how entertaining he is. I love hearing Chewy stories.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Almost 2 more years .............. the next federal election will be in October, 2019. He has had such a privileged life, that he is clueless about how most people live their lives and the impact his actions and behaviour have on others. He is the only Prime Minister ever found guilty of ethics violations (4 of them) but there the only consequence is public embarrassment.


Sad very sad The world is being run by a bunch of no name for it.


----------



## theyarnlady

LL understand how you feel about leaving dish done. I do not have that problem as If I make the meal he has to do the dishes. He hasn't made a meal for at least three months, so I have not had to do them. With a smile on my face and no dish pan hands either.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I'm in good company then :sm24: Happy birthday to your GS and DIL.


No, they are in good company they would be lucky to be like you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Almost 2 more years .............. the next federal election will be in October, 2019. He has had such a privileged life, that he is clueless about how most people live their lives and the impact his actions and behaviour have on others. He is the only Prime Minister ever found guilty of ethics violations (4 of them) but there the only consequence is public embarrassment.


Two years is a long time to have to put up with people like him. Maybe you will get a new Prime Minister the next time. Sometimes people get fed up and change their party and see the light.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is your neighbor doing today?


Do not know her son came to her house sure it was to feed her two cats. Did not get a chance to talk to him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Do not know her son came to her house sure it was to feed her two cats. Did not get a chance to talk to him.


Ok. Praying she has a good night tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Ha
http://www.sharetap.it/8439/people-cant-stop-laughing-over-lazy-sheepdogs-antics/?utm_source=awm&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=main&src=awm


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> WCK if your birthday is tomorrow you are on the same day as GS and DIL
> wow the 4th is getting popular .


HAPPY BIRTHDAY! WCK!!!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> LL understand how you feel about leaving dish done. I do not have that problem as If I make the meal he has to do the dishes. He hasn't made a meal for at least three months, so I have not had to do them. With a smile on my face and no dish pan hands either.


My husband does not touch the dishes. My hands are a mess...


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha
> http://www.sharetap.it/8439/people-cant-stop-laughing-over-lazy-sheepdogs-antics/?utm_source=awm&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=main&src=awm


 :sm09: He loves to go for a ride! Amazing how he keeps his balance.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! WCK!!!


Thanks LL. Except our anniversary, our celebrations for the year are all over within 10 days. When I was a kid, I wished my birthday wasn't so close to Christmas.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL. Except our anniversary, our celebrations for the year are all over within 10 days. When I was a kid, I wished my birthday wasn't so close to Christmas.


Wow. That's a lot.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ha
> http://www.sharetap.it/8439/people-cant-stop-laughing-over-lazy-sheepdogs-antics/?utm_source=awm&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=main&src=awm


That is so cute. The dog can see a whole lot more riding on the back of the sheep then trying to see over all that grass. Pretty smart on his part. The sheep doesn't seem to mind either, as it appears he doesn't notice the dog is on his back.


----------



## soloweygirl

Happy birthday WCK. Hope you have a good one which will stay with you for the rest of the year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

My GD sent me this.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1661950607151727


Apparently the girls have ran into this at the hospital. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> My GD sent me this.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1661950607151727
> 
> 
> Apparently the girls have ran into this at the hospital. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


OMG. Really? This is really happening! OMG.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> OMG. Really? This is really happening! OMG.


Not really. Men do put on a show when they are sick. :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not really. Men do put on a show when they are sick. :sm23:


Thank you for clarifying. Thought it was happening..


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> Happy birthday WCK. Hope you have a good one which will stay with you for the rest of the year.


Thanks Solo


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> My GD sent me this.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1661950607151727
> 
> 
> Apparently the girls have ran into this at the hospital. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not really. Men do put on a show when they are sick. :sm23:


Oh you are so right men just carry on and do their job. I am also not telling the truth. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady

So yesterday I have proof that I am getting old. My body has a mind of it's own. Pull a muscle in my arm. Poor hubby followed me around and kept asking me if I am o.k., why you ask because of the fear men have that they will have to clean make their own meals, do what is expect of the wife to do. The fear of it all scares them. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are so right men just carry on and do their job. I am also not telling the truth. :sm06:


Ha, ha!


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> My GD sent me this.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1661950607151727
> 
> 
> Apparently the girls have ran into this at the hospital. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


That was cute CB. Men get a little cold and the world is falling apart. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

How was your birthday dinner WCK?

Look what is going on in Arkansas.http://www.whas11.com/life/pets/lyon-college-opening-states-only-pet-friendly-dormitory/505172653


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> So yesterday I have proof that I am getting old. My body has a mind of it's own. Pull a muscle in my arm. Poor hubby followed me around and kept asking me if I am o.k., why you ask because of the fear men have that they will have to clean make their own meals, do what is expect of the wife to do. The fear of it all scares them. :sm23: :sm23:


It is terrible when our bodies turn on us. I hope your arm is feeling better today. I know your DH cares about you but I know what you mean.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was your birthday dinner WCK?
> 
> Look what is going on in Arkansas.http://www.whas11.com/life/pets/lyon-college-opening-states-only-pet-friendly-dormitory/505172653


We had a great dinner, including baked french onion soup which we haven't had for a long time.

It sounds like a nice idea to let students have pets in their dorms. I hope it works out and the pets aren't neglected.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> So yesterday I have proof that I am getting old. My body has a mind of it's own. Pull a muscle in my arm. Poor hubby followed me around and kept asking me if I am o.k., why you ask because of the fear men have that they will have to clean make their own meals, do what is expect of the wife to do. The fear of it all scares them. :sm23: :sm23:


Sorry about your arm, but know what you mean about our men fussing when we are sick or hurt. They don't quite know what to do, so they hover. Maybe some fear too :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> So yesterday I have proof that I am getting old. My body has a mind of it's own. Pull a muscle in my arm. Poor hubby followed me around and kept asking me if I am o.k., why you ask because of the fear men have that they will have to clean make their own meals, do what is expect of the wife to do. The fear of it all scares them. :sm23: :sm23:


Hope your arm is ok now. Yes? So sorry to hear that you hurt yourself.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was your birthday dinner WCK?
> 
> Look what is going on in Arkansas.http://www.whas11.com/life/pets/lyon-college-opening-states-only-pet-friendly-dormitory/505172653


It's an interesting idea. I hope it works out for the students. We all know that all it takes is one student allowing their dog to run loose or not cleaning up after the dog to ruin it for the others.


----------



## soloweygirl

Yarnie, I hope your arm is better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> It's an interesting idea. I hope it works out for the students. We all know that all it takes is one student allowing their dog to run loose or not cleaning up after the dog to ruin it for the others.[/quote
> I don't think it will work knowing kids the way I do.


----------



## west coast kitty

DH gave me a new camera so I've been figuring out how it works and how to upload photos. We had such a beautiful sunrise this morning, but it disappeared too quickly for me to get a pic.

Here is Earl sleeping on one of his favourite chairs by the fire and Max sacked out between the sofa and the coffee table.


----------



## west coast kitty

Solo - looks like Mr Slithers found a comfy new home, complete with a nice, warm sweater


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK I love your stove! Earl and Max have the right idea. Max looks like he is younger. If I had a fireplace going I would curl up to it to and sleep. Yesterday we were up to the 50's and today cold again. Up and down.
Did you get the camera for your B/Day?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I heard from my daughter today. Matthew has the chicken pox. He had the shot but didn't work on him apparently.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> DH gave me a new camera so I've been figuring out how it works and how to upload photos. We had such a beautiful sunrise this morning, but it disappeared too quickly for me to get a pic.
> 
> Here is Earl sleeping on one of his favourite chairs by the fire and Max sacked out between the sofa and the coffee table.


I love your wood stove! Wish I had one!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I love your stove! Earl and Max have the right idea. Max looks like he is younger. If I had a fireplace going I would curl up to it to and sleep. Yesterday we were up to the 50's and today cold again. Up and down.
> Did you get the camera for your B/Day?


We love the stove too! When we couldn't use it for a couple of days, we really missed it. This one burns pellets which is much easier than stacking logs and is a cleaner fuel - there is very little ash or smoke. It also gives off very consistent heat.

Max is much younger, probably about 4 years. It looks like he's decided we are his new home, he's been here quite steadily since last fall. I think he was someone's yard or barn cat because he was familiar with people and liked to come in for visits, but didn't like to be handled and could be aggressive. He also isn't fixed. If he doesn't leave for his other home, I'd like to take him to be neutered but it would be hard to get him into a carrier to go to the vet and he would have to be sedated before he could be examined.

Yes that was my b/d camera. It's very nice, DH made a good choice. Except for the bit of sunshine first thing this morning, it's still very cloudy and dreary here. Hope you warm up soon.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard from my daughter today. Matthew has the chicken pox. He had the shot but didn't work on him apparently.


 He might have better future immunity if he has the chicken pox and hopefully it's less severe after the shot. I hope the poor guy feels better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I love your wood stove! Wish I had one!


We use it every day. DH has a little electric heater that looks like a stove in the den and it gives off extra heat too. That might be an option for you since it just plugs into a regular outlet.

How is your snow and cold LL? The weather news from the east coast has been horrible.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> We use it every day. DH has a little electric heater that looks like a stove in the den and it gives off extra heat too. That might be an option for you since it just plugs into a regular outlet.
> 
> How is your snow and cold LL? The weather news from the east coast has been horrible.


Yes, sooo cold here!!!


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Solo - looks like Mr Slithers found a comfy new home, complete with a nice, warm sweater


It just goes to show what people will do for their pets.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> It just goes to show what people will do for their pets.


This cracks me up. :sm09: 
http://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/photos/a.532401220181711.1073741825.155275957894241/1717531368335351/?type=3&theater


----------



## theyarnlady

arm just ok just a strain in muscle. took care of it. Beat it against a wall .No pain no gain.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh onion soup, and dogs in college hey good place for learning I hear.

Oh Kitty's and new camera how good can it get.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard from my daughter today. Matthew has the chicken pox. He had the shot but didn't work on him apparently.


Oh poor Matthew hope he gets through it o.k


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, sooo cold here!!!


Cold you have worst then cold. But it will warm up soon.

Who do I know because this next week we will be in the 30's and 40's so it should be coming your way soon.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> arm just ok just a strain in muscle. took care of it. Beat it against a wall .No pain no gain.


It's better? I hope so!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Cold you have worst then cold. But it will warm up soon.
> 
> Who do I know because this next week we will be in the 30's and 40's so it should be coming your way soon.


I hope so!!! Walking dogs in this weather is not good.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey Solo did you see picture of Mr. Slither's that WCK posted nice digs for him even has a new outfit. Nice and warm he is smart snake .Plus he knows what is good for him meaning he left your bathroom for better place to live.


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> It just goes to show what people will do for their pets.


 :sm23:

How is Trent doing this winter?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This cracks me up. :sm09:
> http://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/photos/a.532401220181711.1073741825.155275957894241/1717531368335351/?type=3&theater


I love Crusoe!! Some of our friends have doxies, they're wonderful dogs. Are you going to knit for Chewy?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> arm just ok just a strain in muscle. took care of it. Beat it against a wall .No pain no gain.


 :sm23: DH is staying out of reach?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I love Crusoe!! Some of our friends have doxies, they're wonderful dogs. Are you going to knit for Chewy?


I want one . ha. One just like Crusoe.

Knitting for Chewy would be like knitting for an adult. His hair is bushy too so no.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> arm just ok just a strain in muscle. took care of it. Beat it against a wall .No pain no gain.


I hope your arm is feeling better. FYI don't take a hot bath and then put on Icy Hot. You can race yourself to get away but your arm will not feel pain.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23:
> 
> How is Trent doing this winter?


Trent is doing great. He doesn't stay out too long in the cold and goes right for his blankets when he comes inside. he manages to get the covers over himself and creates a cocoon, where he stays toasty warm. Can't say that he is bothered by the cold this winter. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> Trent is doing great. He doesn't stay out too long in the cold and goes right for his blankets when he comes inside. he manages to get the covers over himself and creates a cocoon, where he stays toasty warm. Can't say that he is bothered by the cold this winter. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


tell Trent he is the smart one cover up and stay warm.


----------



## theyarnlady

You would not believe it but temp's today in low 40's. It's a heat wave actual go out side with out long coat double scarf hat ect looking like a mummy . 

It is nice to be able to breath again with out scarf choking you off.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope your arm is feeling better. FYI don't take a hot bath and then put on Icy Hot. You can race yourself to get away but your arm will not feel pain.


It's to old to do either one. Arm is having no pain any more. But this cracks me up. think I broke my thumb big bump no pain just this huge bump at the joint. Glad it is on my lift hand . For the life of me I do not know what I did to cause this. May not be broken may be something else. But gee from right arm to left thumb. Watch out body your next. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

LL warmth on the way 40 today am blowing it as hard as I can to get to you.


----------



## theyarnlady

CB saw on news Georgia had ice storm did you or Solo get that there?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want one . ha. One just like Crusoe.
> 
> Knitting for Chewy would be like knitting for an adult. His hair is bushy too so no.


This is even more work than knitting for an adult. I can't think of a car I love enough to make a car cozy!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1952269428135765


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> Trent is doing great. He doesn't stay out too long in the cold and goes right for his blankets when he comes inside. he manages to get the covers over himself and creates a cocoon, where he stays toasty warm. Can't say that he is bothered by the cold this winter. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


He's a smart pooch!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> This is even more work than knitting for an adult. I can't think of a car I love enough to make a car cozy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1952269428135765
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good one a car cozy nice to have unless you have to remove it to drive down highway. Then wonder if it is not tied down what would happen when it covers windshield?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> You would not believe it but temp's today in low 40's. It's a heat wave actual go out side with out long coat double scarf hat ect looking like a mummy .
> 
> It is nice to be able to breath again with out scarf choking you off.


What a difference a day makes! Is it going to stay with you for a while or is the weather just teasing you?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> It's to old to do either one. Arm is having no pain any more. But this cracks me up. think I broke my thumb big bump no pain just this huge bump at the joint. Glad it is on my lift hand . For the life of me I do not know what I did to cause this. May not be broken may be something else. But gee from right arm to left thumb. Watch out body your next. :sm09: :sm09:


Well at least you're balanced! :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> What a difference a day makes! Is it going to stay with you for a while or is the weather just teasing you?


Leaving by the end of the week back to deep freeezzzze again.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh good one a car cozy nice to have unless you have to remove it to drive down highway. Then wonder if it is not tied down what would happen when it covers windshield?


Way too much work to take it off whenever you need to drive the car! I don't know any women that love their cars that much, but guys can be strange about their vehicles. DH has started talking about a vintage Bronco and I can only say WHY!?


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> LL warmth on the way 40 today am blowing it as hard as I can to get to you.


I feel you blowing. It's here. You are a success!!!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> This is even more work than knitting for an adult. I can't think of a car I love enough to make a car cozy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1952269428135765
> 
> 
> 
> My husband would love this...


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Way too much work to take it off whenever you need to drive the car! I don't know any women that love their cars that much, but guys can be strange about their vehicles. DH has started talking about a vintage Bronco and I can only say WHY!?


They really are boy's at heart. That could be consider one of their favorite toy's cars I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I feel you blowing. It's here. You are a success!!!


Glad to hear that you are getting a little warmer there. Not to spoil it for you. But temps are heading down the end of the week. Hope that skips pass you.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear that you are getting a little warmer there. Not to spoil it for you. But temps are heading down the end of the week. Hope that skips pass you.


Oh, no. Cold again... Ugh..


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> You would not believe it but temp's today in low 40's. It's a heat wave actual go out side with out long coat double scarf hat ect looking like a mummy .
> 
> It is nice to be able to breath again with out scarf choking you off.


We will have temps in the low 50's today, so can relate. I bundle up so much I have trouble walking - I put on too many layers and can't bend at the knees. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> CB saw on news Georgia had ice storm did you or Solo get that there?


No ice storm here. We haven't had any rain or snow in weeks. I think CB got all of our rain last November(?) and almost floated away.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Way too much work to take it off whenever you need to drive the car! I don't know any women that love their cars that much, but guys can be strange about their vehicles. DH has started talking about a vintage Bronco and I can only say WHY!?


My niece was talking about one the other day. She wants to convert it into a camper. I'm with you WCK, why!? I reminded her that c argo van would have more room, especially head room.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> My husband would love this...


That would be a huge project for you! :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> They really are boy's at heart. That could be consider one of their favorite toy's cars I mean.


Yes boys and their toys :sm23: It could be worse -- he could be looking at convertibles


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> My niece was talking about one the other day. She wants to convert it into a camper. I'm with you WCK, why!? I reminded her that c argo van would have more room, especially head room.


The cargo van would be much more practical


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Today was a none productive day. All I got done was supper and unrolled and rewound two skeins of yarn. I hope tomorrow is better. The rain, darkness and the heaters are bringing me down. ha. Sleep and sleep some more.
WCK has your group started back up yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Way too much work to take it off whenever you need to drive the car! I don't know any women that love their cars that much, but guys can be strange about their vehicles. DH has started talking about a vintage Bronco and I can only say WHY!?


Oh no not the Bronco thing?! My youngest has so many old things like that. He fixes them up and then keeps them instead of selling like he says he will. I don't even know how many he has now. I say WHY? too. I guess it is so they can have the antique car license. DH still has our 22 yo Four Runner but we didn't buy it old we have had it since the first. Men are so confusing to know.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Yes boys and their toys :sm23: It could be worse -- he could be looking at convertibles


Well convertibles would be nice if you live in the south.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was a none productive day. All I got done was supper and unrolled and rewound two skeins of yarn. I hope tomorrow is better. The rain, darkness and the heaters are bringing me down. ha. Sleep and sleep some more.
> WCK has your group started back up yet?


you did get out of bed. supper and did a rewind on yarn. So I would call that productive that is at least the way I do it.

Sorry about the weather getting you down . Not fun but hey you did get things done.


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> We will have temps in the low 50's today, so can relate. I bundle up so much I have trouble walking - I put on too many layers and can't bend at the knees. :sm02: :sm02:


Oh that reminds me of the film I think it is called The Christmas story. Where Ralphie's brother is so dress up he can't bend his arms and keeps falling down and then he yells at Ralphie to help him.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no not the Bronco thing?! My youngest has so many old things like that. He fixes them up and then keeps them instead of selling like he says he will. I don't even know how many he has now. I say WHY? too. I guess it is so they can have the antique car license. DH still has our 22 yo Four Runner but we didn't buy it old we have had it since the first. Men are so confusing to know.


Yes they are makes one wonder what we were thinking when they bought those cars and then they had to have another one. Kind of like me and my hording yarn. :sm19: Just let him have his toys so I can have mine.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Yes they are makes one wonder what we were thinking when they bought those cars and then they had to have another one. Kind of like me and my hording yarn. :sm19: Just let him have his toys so I can have mine.


Dh has his tools, hunting thingies and I have my yarn, my antiques, my sewing room full , my kitchen gadgets so I guess we are even on toys.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh has his tools, hunting thingies and I have my yarn, my antiques, my sewing room full , my kitchen gadgets so I guess we are even on toys.


See we understand them enough to know how to get our stuff . That is all I need to understand well maybe not.


----------



## theyarnlady

theyarnlady said:


> you did get out of bed. supper and did a rewind on yarn. So I would call that productive that is at least the way I do it.
> 
> Sorry about the weather getting you down . Not fun but hey you did get things done.


Oh my gosh rewind there she blows sorry about that I really am getting bad with the words lately have to get dictionary in use again. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I got a new toy coming in tomorrow. A boob light they are called on another forum I am on. Anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a new toy coming in tomorrow. A boob light they are called on another forum I am on. Anyone know what I am talking about?


Can honestly say no .


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey you know what tomorrow is? New Chair day is arriving. I did not think of this love of my life did.

I found a screw behind my chair and ask Hubby where it came from . Then he found one behind my chair. About 6 screw's later Hubby notices back of chair was leaning more to the back. That's where the screws where coming from. So he insisted I needed to get another chair I insisted I did not. This went on for about 4 months until I gave in and we went and I found my chair at the second furniture store . So tomorrow I will have to say good by to my screw less chair and break in a new one until a screw shows up behind it. Then will be a fight again to keep it. Why I do not know that I feel the need to hold on to a chair that is falling apart. Just comfortable I guess.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was a none productive day. All I got done was supper and unrolled and rewound two skeins of yarn. I hope tomorrow is better. Th and e rain, darkness and the heaters are bringing me down. ha. Sleep and sleep some more.
> WCK has your group started back up yet?


Well you got the important stuff done! What are you making with the yarn?

We had something bright and shiny glowing in the sky for a while today, it was wonderful to see the sun again.

Yes the group started meeting again last week. We will be short one lady tomorrow, she picked up that nasty bug going around.

We had a great day; had afternoon dinner with good friends that we weren't able to connect with over the holidays. I made pork tenderloin, scalloped potatoes and veggies.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no not the Bronco thing?! My youngest has so many old things like that. He fixes them up and then keeps them instead of selling like he says he will. I don't even know how many he has now. I say WHY? too. I guess it is so they can have the antique car license. DH still has our 22 yo Four Runner but we didn't buy it old we have had it since the first. Men are so confusing to know.


A vehicle stash takes up lots more space than a yarn stash! I guess I'm lucky that DH just wants to buy one instead of fixing them up :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well convertibles would be nice if you live in the south.


Something new for CB's son to work on :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Yes they are makes one wonder what we were thinking when they bought those cars and then they had to have another one. Kind of like me and my hording yarn. :sm19: Just let him have his toys so I can have mine.


DH's toys have always been more expensive than mine so that gives me lots of leeway! Your hubby is the same.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a new toy coming in tomorrow. A boob light they are called on another forum I am on. Anyone know what I am talking about?


I don't, but you have my imagination running overtime :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hey you know what tomorrow is? New Chair day is arriving. I did not think of this love of my life did.
> 
> I found a screw behind my chair and ask Hubby where it came from . Then he found one behind my chair. About 6 screw's later Hubby notices back of chair was leaning more to the back. That's where the screws where coming from. So he insisted I needed to get another chair I insisted I did not. This went on for about 4 months until I gave in and we went and I found my chair at the second furniture store . So tomorrow I will have to say good by to my screw less chair and break in a new one until a screw shows up behind it. Then will be a fight again to keep it. Why I do not know that I feel the need to hold on to a chair that is falling apart. Just comfortable I guess.


A screwless chair would make it easier to fall out of when keeping up with all the drama. But then you might spill the popcorn, so maybe DH has the right idea. Enjoy breaking in your new chair


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> That would be a huge project for you! :sm09:


Yes! I think it is crochet. They say that goes faster....


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hey you know what tomorrow is? New Chair day is arriving. I did not think of this love of my life did.
> 
> I found a screw behind my chair and ask Hubby where it came from . Then he found one behind my chair. About 6 screw's later Hubby notices back of chair was leaning more to the back. That's where the screws where coming from. So he insisted I needed to get another chair I insisted I did not. This went on for about 4 months until I gave in and we went and I found my chair at the second furniture store . So tomorrow I will have to say good by to my screw less chair and break in a new one until a screw shows up behind it. Then will be a fight again to keep it. Why I do not know that I feel the need to hold on to a chair that is falling apart. Just comfortable I guess.


Your chair is broken in and comfy. Why do you need one with screws? You know I would be falling out of your chair laughing at night.Is it pretty?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Well you got the important stuff done! What are you making with the yarn?
> 
> We had something bright and shiny glowing in the sky for a while today, it was wonderful to see the sun again.
> 
> Yes the group started meeting again last week. We will be short one lady tomorrow, she picked up that nasty bug going around.
> 
> We had a great day; had afternoon dinner with good friends that we weren't able to connect with over the holidays. I made pork tenderloin, scalloped potatoes and veggies.


Nothing with the yarn. Left over got tangled up with other yarn. I ramble thru my stash and so lots of messes in there. 
The sun? What is that? Still cloudy and damp here.
How do you make your tenderloin? It sounds yummy. Mine is always dried out. 
I hope all ladies with bugs stay away from your group. No one likes cooties.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I don't, but you have my imagination running overtime :sm23:


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L6OHWDQ/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
I tried to knit in bed the other night and can't see with my night light. All the other ladies are buying these. I will let you know how it works if you don't have one yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Yes! I think it is crochet. They say that goes faster....


Crochet is faster than knitting. I crocheted more until I got back to knitting. Now knitting is my favorite except for doilies. I tried to knit one but it was a mess so ripped it. I wouldn't waste yarn on a car knitting or crocheting. :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Crochet is faster than knitting. I crocheted more until I got back to knitting. Now knitting is my favorite except for doilies. I tried to knit one but it was a mess so ripped it. I wouldn't waste yarn on a car knitting or crocheting. :sm16:


Right. Me too. Too wasteful!


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Hey you know what tomorrow is? New Chair day is arriving. I did not think of this love of my life did.
> 
> I found a screw behind my chair and ask Hubby where it came from . Then he found one behind my chair. About 6 screw's later Hubby notices back of chair was leaning more to the back. That's where the screws where coming from. So he insisted I needed to get another chair I insisted I did not. This went on for about 4 months until I gave in and we went and I found my chair at the second furniture store . So tomorrow I will have to say good by to my screw less chair and break in a new one until a screw shows up behind it. Then will be a fight again to keep it. Why I do not know that I feel the need to hold on to a chair that is falling apart. Just comfortable I guess.


I think you are just remembering all the good laughs you had in your chair. Not to worry, we will make sure you have just as many for this new chair. :sm11: :sm11: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Well at least you're balanced! :sm23: :sm09:


Never when did you know me to be balanced? That is probable why poor old chair is falling apart.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing with the yarn. Left over got tangled up with other yarn. I ramble thru my stash and so lots of messes in there.
> The sun? What is that? Still cloudy and damp here.
> How do you make your tenderloin? It sounds yummy. Mine is always dried out.
> I hope all ladies with bugs stay away from your group. No one likes cooties.


I put the frozen tenderloin in the slowcooker on low until it was tender and then sliced it, added mushrooms, onions, and cream of mushroom soup and baked it in the oven. I think it's dry without a sauce.

Another fun afternoon with the knitting group. I'm still working on the baby sweater for my friend's great grand and started on some slippers for the Hospital Auxiliary -- they are completely out of all sizes!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L6OHWDQ/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> I tried to knit in bed the other night and can't see with my night light. All the other ladies are buying these. I will let you know how it works if you don't have one yet.


Yes, let me know if you like it. Is it arriving soon?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Never when did you know me to be balanced? That is probable why poor old chair is falling apart.


 :sm23: :sm09: How is the new chair so far? Ready for popcorn?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I put the frozen tenderloin in the slowcooker on low until it was tender and then sliced it, added mushrooms, onions, and cream of mushroom soup and baked it in the oven. I think it's dry without a sauce.
> 
> Another fun afternoon with the knitting group. I'm still working on the baby sweater for my friend's great grand and started on some slippers for the Hospital Auxiliary -- they are completely out of all sizes!


Oh food makes me hungry not good to eat at this late time.

Slippers wow that is so nice . Sure they add a little warmth at bad times in their lives.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> A screwless chair would make it easier to fall out of when keeping up with all the drama. But then you might spill the popcorn, so maybe DH has the right idea. Enjoy breaking in your new chair


Well it has been installed new chair I mean. Poor old chair taken out and hinge to back broke. Now poor thing is leaning back all the way.

New chair wow it can rock and turn and it reclines too. Not one of those big old cliners. Very dainty little thing. So I can rock roll and lay down. What more can a girl ask for.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your chair is broken in and comfy. Why do you need one with screws? You know I would be falling out of your chair laughing at night.Is it pretty?


Oh and you are so so right. what a chair and the fun we had. At least you still have yours to fall out of. Now I have to break in a new one.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L6OHWDQ/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> I tried to knit in bed the other night and can't see with my night light. All the other ladies are buying these. I will let you know how it works if you don't have one yet.


Just don't get it wrap around your neck it would not look right. :sm19:


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> I think you are just remembering all the good laughs you had in your chair. Not to worry, we will make sure you have just as many for this new chair. :sm11: :sm11: :sm23: :sm23:


That is what worry's me what will happen to this new one. I mean will I lose more screws like I have lost my marbles.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: :sm09: How is the new chair so far? Ready for popcorn?


Oh the popcorn is already in place and I am rocking away. It is getting a work out tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh the popcorn is already in place and I am rocking away. It is getting a work out tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady

you have that right. I am laughing so much side hurts. 

Getting off, I have to get some sleep and eyes are cross from laughing.

God Bless the DP ladies we do know how to laugh and have fun.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> you have that right. I am laughing so much side hurts.
> 
> Getting off, I have to get some sleep and eyes are cross from laughing.
> 
> God Bless the DP ladies we do know how to laugh and have fun.


See? We are already adding laughs to your new chair. Hope you slept well.


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> See? We are already adding laughs to your new chair. Hope you slept well.


But you do know if it starts loosing screws He will make me get a new one. Like CB said just getting it broken in and comfortable.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lovely weather here today. Woke up and nice temps in upper 30's. Then rain then into sleet. Could not ask for a better day.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> But you do know if it starts loosing screws He will make me get a new one. Like CB said just getting it broken in and comfortable.


Put crazy glue on the screws :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> But you do know if it starts loosing screws He will make me get a new one. Like CB said just getting it broken in and comfortable.


My DH says no new chairs you will just break them too. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Put crazy glue on the screws :sm09:


 :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Lovely weather here today. Woke up and nice temps in upper 30's. Then rain then into sleet. Could not ask for a better day.


Rain all day here too, but no snow at our place. A few friends started seeing the white stuff late this afternoon so tomorrow morning will be a surprise - green or white?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Put crazy glue on the screws :sm09:


Oh now that would be fun can just see hubby going off on that one. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DH says no new chairs you will just break them too. :sm12: :sm09:


Ah his no fun. Tell him you need a chair to keep you off the floor from laughing so much.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Rain all day here too, but no snow at our place. A few friends started seeing the white stuff late this afternoon so tomorrow morning will be a surprise - green or white?


I know it is strange to see the green grass this time of year. Plus a man stop to ask if we would like our lawn kept up net spring. Hubby did a funny and said you know Weeds are the state flower.

He finial understands why weeds are important.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DH says no new chairs you will just break them too. :sm12: :sm09:


I love my glider rocking chair; I hope it never loses it's screws :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I know it is strange to see the green grass this time of year. Plus a man stop to ask if we would like our lawn kept up net spring. Hubby did a funny and said you know Weeds are the state flower.
> 
> He finial understands why weeds are important.


Weeds are the sturdiest wild flowers. Dandelions and thistles are very healthy too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I love my glider rocking chair; I hope it never loses it's screws :sm23:


Just keep your feet planted firmly on the ground when you get to breaking it laughing or sit in another chair that you don't mind getting broke while eating popcorn.

The temp is 39degrees tonight. Raining with maybe sleet or light snow. Funny it was in the 60's earlier today.
Solo my DD got sleet did you get any today?
Good sleeping all day weather tomorrow. Does anyone else sleep late waiting out DH just so he can make the coffee?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I love my glider rocking chair; I hope it never loses it's screws :sm23:


I hope it doesn't too. It's important to have something that has all it's screws about it. I have notice on KP a few screws are loosing up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I hope it doesn't too. It's important to have something that has all it's screws about it. I have notice on KP a few screws are loosing up.


Yes the screws are rolling all over the floor too. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the screws are rolling all over the floor too. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16:


I notice that just have to be careful not to step on them hate to see someone get screw caught in their foot. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I hope it doesn't too. It's important to have something that has all it's screws about it. I have notice on KP a few screws are loosing up.


We need a good supply of popcorn!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the screws are rolling all over the floor too. :sm05: :sm06: :sm16:


 :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We need a good supply of popcorn!


 :sm09: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We need a good supply of popcorn!


Sounds about right . We should buy stock in popcorn the way we are going through it of late.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off to bed now.

Hope all sleep well.

LL are you doing o.k. 

Solo hope you did not get the bad weather there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/canadian-christians-rise-up-against-trudeaus-pro-abortion-pledge-for-summer

Sweet dreams. ♥


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just keep your feet planted firmly on the ground when you get to breaking it laughing or sit in another chair that you don't mind getting broke while eating popcorn.
> 
> The temp is 39degrees tonight. Raining with maybe sleet or light snow. Funny it was in the 60's earlier today.
> Solo my DD got sleet did you get any today?
> Good sleeping all day weather tomorrow. Does anyone else sleep late waiting out DH just so he can make the coffee?


No sleet here CB. The weatherman said that there will be some sleet and rain but not in all areas. Nothing for us. It's just as well because it was 14 degrees when I woke up this AM with a high of 29. We don't need rain or sleet with these temps. BUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Off to bed now.
> 
> Hope all sleep well.
> 
> LL are you doing o.k.
> 
> Solo hope you did not get the bad weather there.


We are ok. Looking for a new stove. Ours is only 2 years old. Four burners, but I can only put 2 pots on at a time. It's hard to cook. Weather
changing.


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> No sleet here CB. The weatherman said that there will be some sleet and rain but not in all areas. Nothing for us. It's just as well because it was 14 degrees when I woke up this AM with a high of 29. We don't need rain or sleet with these temps. BUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


Oh my gosh that is cold for you and the state your in. Bundle up and stay warm.


----------



## theyarnlady

LL only two years old hope you get it fix. Not nice when you need four burners. :sm03:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/canadian-christians-rise-up-against-trudeaus-pro-abortion-pledge-for-summer
> 
> Sweet dreams. ♥


It's not just Christians either -- interfaith groups including Jews, Muslims, Sikhs and Hindus are also joining in the pending lawsuits. There is also concern by civil liberty groups that this is just a first step at including social or conscience issues in funding criteria. The push is coming from Trudeau and his advisers, even his back benchers weren't involved in the decision. I hope this comes back to bite him big time.

Thanks to his overwhelming arrogance and hypocrisy, Trudeau will have many issues to deal with in the next parliamentary session. He is the first Prime Minister to have been found guilty of ethics violations (and not just 1, but 4!!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I know it is strange to see the green grass this time of year. Plus a man stop to ask if we would like our lawn kept up net spring. Hubby did a funny and said you know Weeds are the state flower.
> 
> He finial understands why weeds are important.


That is funny. Your husband is as funny as you. :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> We are ok. Looking for a new stove. Ours is only 2 years old. Four burners, but I can only put 2 pots on at a time. It's hard to cook. Weather
> changing.


That's awful that the stove fails after only 2 years. I hope you get a credit towards a new one. What brand was it LL?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> No sleet here CB. The weatherman said that there will be some sleet and rain but not in all areas. Nothing for us. It's just as well because it was 14 degrees when I woke up this AM with a high of 29. We don't need rain or sleet with these temps. BUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


We had a little sleet. Enough that my son put out salt for a few customers. The schools let out. The North would really laugh at us down here with all the freaking out going on. My mid day it had melted. More to come they say. Stay warm for now.I have not been cold because I have stayed inside. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> We are ok. Looking for a new stove. Ours is only 2 years old. Four burners, but I can only put 2 pots on at a time. It's hard to cook. Weather
> changing.


You got ripped off. Is it just your stove top?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's not just Christians either -- interfaith groups including Jews, Muslims, Sikhs and Hindus are also joining in the pending lawsuits. There is also concern by civil liberty groups that this is just a first step at including social or conscience issues in funding criteria. The push is coming from Trudeau and his advisers, even his back benchers weren't involved in the decision. I hope this comes back to bite him big time.
> 
> Thanks to his overwhelming arrogance and hypocrisy, Trudeau will have many issues to deal with in the next parliamentary session. He is the first Prime Minister to have been found guilty of ethics violations (and not just 1, but 4!!)


Wow. You have a lot going on in Canada. Keep us informed on any updates. Very interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.lifesitenews.com/news/canadian-christians-rise-up-against-trudeaus-pro-abortion-pledge-for-summer
> 
> Sweet dreams. ♥


Did not read this until now. How dare he that it is something like a dictator would do.

WCK does he have that much power and is able to do this?


----------



## theyarnlady

we are going back into cold starting tonight. Deep freeze. Flu is running wild here. But that is to be expected just waiting for it to peek.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> we are going back into cold starting tonight. Deep freeze. Flu is running wild here. But that is to be expected just waiting for it to peek.


Stay in as much as you can so you won't get the flu. Someone on KP said her 51 yo son in law died from it last night. No beds for sick here at local hospitals.
:sm13:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Stay in as much as you can so you won't get the flu. Someone on KP said her 51 yo son in law died from it last night. No beds for sick here at local hospitals.
> :sm13:


Oh that is so very sad.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> That's awful that the stove fails after only 2 years. I hope you get a credit towards a new one. What brand was it LL?


Stove was brand new. It hasn't failed. It has just failed me. With this move, I was too upset to think.The top is too small for my cooking. Plus, it's black on top and I have scrubbed the black finish off. The oven is too low and I break my back and neck trying to get things out. One day, if we don't get a new one, hot food/oil/boiling water will land on me. I hate this stove.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Stove was brand new. It hasn't failed. It has just failed me. With this move, I was too upset to think.The top is too small for my cooking. Plus, it's black on top and I have scrubbed the black finish off. The oven is too low and I break my back and neck trying to get things out. One day, if we don't get a new one, hot food/oil/boiling water will land on me. I hate this stove.


It really is time to get a new one it does not sound like it is worth all the trouble you are having. Temp to low black not good. and who needs small burner.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> It really is time to get a new one it does not sound like it is worth all the trouble you are having. Temp to low black not good. and who needs small burner.


Yes, black.. not good. So much trouble.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> we are going back into cold starting tonight. Deep freeze. Flu is running wild here. But that is to be expected just waiting for it to peek.


Definitely stay away from anyone that is coughing and/or sneezing. They said the flu shot is only 10% effective this year. Why bother getting it?

Hospitals are telling parents to leave their kids home if they are visiting family or friends. The flu is basically out of control.I'd say wear a garlic necklace, but that only works on vampires. :sm23: :sm23:

Trent and I are staying in. We are going to have a who makes a better cocoon contest - I bet he wins. :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knittingthyme said:


> Its bitter cold here too and I'm tiring to stay inside. But with both of us are retired all I want to do is get out of here!


I know what you mean. Cabin fever here but afraid to go to church or the store. It is staying cold here. We are not use to it. I wish I could knit but can't do anything but sleep and eat. :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knittingthyme said:


> That's why they call it Winter weight gain!


How did you know I gained? :sm19:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knittingthyme said:


> Because I am too!


Maybe we have on too many clothes on. :sm11:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

LL is this your kind of dog?
http://www.facebook.com/groups/LoveisaDog/permalink/1922139358099646/
So sweet!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL is this your kind of dog?
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/LoveisaDog/permalink/1922139358099646/
> So sweet!


nothing like a mom's love.


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> Definitely stay away from anyone that is coughing and/or sneezing. They said the flu shot is only 10% effective this year. Why bother getting it?
> 
> Hospitals are telling parents to leave their kids home if they are visiting family or friends. The flu is basically out of control.I'd say wear a garlic necklace, but that only works on vampires. :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Trent and I are staying in. We are going to have a who makes a better cocoon contest - I bet he wins. :sm17: :sm17:


Will do as you say but not only that as CB cabin fever. I am so bored with everything in this house. I refuse to clean and do anything that should be done. Knitting, reading, ect. is getting to me too. 
Next thurs, and Friday in the 30's and 40's . tomorrow and Monday snow. We do not have any snow on the ground here either so that does not help .

I am just a crab here.

Like you said stay away from places . But many like me stir crazy so we go out and meet others and the people are just like me want to get out and of course the flu happens next.

Hey garlic is good for many things maybe have to hang a bunch of it all over doors so people will not come in. Good idea can wear it out when go out. If nothing else if I put enough of it on people will avoid me the smell alone should keep them away.

You know Trent will win. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This is to my Denim and Pearl friends. ♥

Rafiki 

10 Points for True Friendship

~Trust & Honesty~
A true friendship is built on trust and honesty, is able to withstand the test of time, and possesses the capacity of forgiveness.

1. Foundation.
A friendship is built on a solid foundation, which enables it to withstand adversity and conflict. For example, a true friend will understand your underlying feelings in spite of your outward actions.

2. Respect.
Respect is the key to any successful relationship; and without it, there can be no true friendship. For example, a true friend may disagree and share a different opinion in a caring and thoughtful way, not in a scornful and disdainful manner.

3. Intimacy.
A friendship involves the sharing of personal and intimate information, which is safely held between friends. For example, a true friend will hold a confidence no matter the burden.

4. Enrichment.
A friendship provides a richness to each friend by giving each a sense of value and importance. For example, a true friend is able to give love, compassion, attention, and compliments unselfishly.

5. Nourishment.
A friendship nourishes the soul and makes the heart sing. For example, a true friend knows how to plant seeds and empower in an honest and loving way.

6. Dance.
A friendship resembles a perfectly choreographed and perfectly synchronized dance between two partners. For example, a true friend knows what step you are going to take before you take it.

7. Support.
A friendship provides support during times of need. For example, when you are walking a difficult path, a true friend is there to quietly walk beside you and to give you whatever is needed no matter the circumstances.

8. Harmony.
A friendship is a harmonious bond between human beings where different ideas and thoughts may be freely shared with each friend having the capacity to fully understand. For example, a true friendship involves an honest exchange of ideas without chaos or conflict.

9. Inspiration.
A friendship serves to inspire. For example, a true friend possesses unconditional kindness and love, which inspires others to exemplify the same traits.

10. Partnership.
A friendship is a partnership with both friends working together to create a synergy. For example, an obstacle is more easily and effortlessly overcome with the help of a friend.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Did not read this until now. How dare he that it is something like a dictator would do.
> 
> WCK does he have that much power and is able to do this?


Funny that you say "dictator" -- A few years ago, Trudeau was asked which country's government he admired the most and his answer was China, because their "dictatorship let them get get things done on a dime" !!

http://torontosun.com/2013/11/08/trudeau-admires-chinas-basic-dictatorship/wcm/72d62ec4-e0f4-4720-bb18-d998f445630c

In the parliamentary system, a PM with a majority govt can push through any legislation unless their own back bench members turn against them. In some cases there has been a big enough public outcry that proposed legislation is changed or deferred. We don't have the checks and balances that your separation of govt branches gives Americans.

But many administrative changes can be made without needing legislation. Changes in the applications for summer student funding didn't go through Parliament, it was just directed to staff by Cabinet. Trudeau's staff did the same in removing disability tax credits from many people who had received it for years despite their doctor's certification. Trudeau's Liberals have implemented many directives in this way. He is one of the most arrogant hypocrites we've ever had the misfortune to have as leader.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> we are going back into cold starting tonight. Deep freeze. Flu is running wild here. But that is to be expected just waiting for it to peek.


Stay away from crowds as much as possible Yarnie. Lots of sick people up here too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Stay in as much as you can so you won't get the flu. Someone on KP said her 51 yo son in law died from it last night. No beds for sick here at local hospitals.
> :sm13:


And you stay in too CB!!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Stove was brand new. It hasn't failed. It has just failed me. With this move, I was too upset to think.The top is too small for my cooking. Plus, it's black on top and I have scrubbed the black finish off. The oven is too low and I break my back and neck trying to get things out. One day, if we don't get a new one, hot food/oil/boiling water will land on me. I hate this stove.


That's a perfect reason to replace it then; hope you find just the one you need!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Funny that you say "dictator" -- A few years ago, Trudeau was asked which country's government he admired the most and his answer was China, because their "dictatorship let them get get things done on a dime" !!
> 
> http://torontosun.com/2013/11/08/trudeau-admires-chinas-basic-dictatorship/wcm/72d62ec4-e0f4-4720-bb18-d998f445630c
> 
> In the parliamentary system, a PM with a majority govt can push through any legislation unless their own back bench members turn against them. In some cases there has been a big enough public outcry that proposed legislation is changed or deferred. We don't have the checks and balances that your separation of govt branches gives Americans.
> 
> But many administrative changes can be made without needing legislation. Changes in the applications for summer student funding didn't go through Parliament, it was just directed to staff by Cabinet. Trudeau's staff did the same in removing disability tax credits from many people who had received it for years despite their doctor's certification. Trudeau's Liberals have implemented many directives in this way. He is one of the most arrogant hypocrites we've ever had the misfortune to have as leader.


Now that is a person who scares me. He wants complete control , when is your next election? He seems to want to help himself instead of helping the people . He is a hypocrite like you said and is coming close to being a dictator.


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> Definitely stay away from anyone that is coughing and/or sneezing. They said the flu shot is only 10% effective this year. Why bother getting it?
> 
> Hospitals are telling parents to leave their kids home if they are visiting family or friends. The flu is basically out of control.I'd say wear a garlic necklace, but that only works on vampires. :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Trent and I are staying in. We are going to have a who makes a better cocoon contest - I bet he wins. :sm17: :sm17:


There were a few people wearing masks at the grocery store last week. You and Trent have the right idea :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> Its bitter cold here too and I'm tiring to stay inside. But with both of us are retired all I want to do is get out of here!


I admit to feeling a teeny bit guilty when I hear about all the bad weather so many others are experiencing. Hope it warms up for you soon.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL is this your kind of dog?
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/LoveisaDog/permalink/1922139358099646/
> So sweet!


Protective Mama


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is to my Denim and Pearl friends. ♥
> 
> Rafiki
> 
> 10 Points for True Friendship
> 
> ~Trust & Honesty~
> A true friendship is built on trust and honesty, is able to withstand the test of time, and possesses the capacity of forgiveness.
> 
> 1. Foundation.
> A friendship is built on a solid foundation, which enables it to withstand adversity and conflict. For example, a true friend will understand your underlying feelings in spite of your outward actions.
> 
> 2. Respect.
> Respect is the key to any successful relationship; and without it, there can be no true friendship. For example, a true friend may disagree and share a different opinion in a caring and thoughtful way, not in a scornful and disdainful manner.
> 
> 3. Intimacy.
> A friendship involves the sharing of personal and intimate information, which is safely held between friends. For example, a true friend will hold a confidence no matter the burden.
> 
> 4. Enrichment.
> A friendship provides a richness to each friend by giving each a sense of value and importance. For example, a true friend is able to give love, compassion, attention, and compliments unselfishly.
> 
> 5. Nourishment.
> A friendship nourishes the soul and makes the heart sing. For example, a true friend knows how to plant seeds and empower in an honest and loving way.
> 
> 6. Dance.
> A friendship resembles a perfectly choreographed and perfectly synchronized dance between two partners. For example, a true friend knows what step you are going to take before you take it.
> 
> 7. Support.
> A friendship provides support during times of need. For example, when you are walking a difficult path, a true friend is there to quietly walk beside you and to give you whatever is needed no matter the circumstances.
> 
> 8. Harmony.
> A friendship is a harmonious bond between human beings where different ideas and thoughts may be freely shared with each friend having the capacity to fully understand. For example, a true friendship involves an honest exchange of ideas without chaos or conflict.
> 
> 9. Inspiration.
> A friendship serves to inspire. For example, a true friend possesses unconditional kindness and love, which inspires others to exemplify the same traits.
> 
> 10. Partnership.
> A friendship is a partnership with both friends working together to create a synergy. For example, an obstacle is more easily and effortlessly overcome with the help of a friend.


That describes us! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Now that is a person who scares me. He wants complete control , when is your next election? He seems to want to help himself instead of helping the people . He is a hypocrite like you said and is coming close to being a dictator.


Our next election is Oct, 2019


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Our next election is Oct, 2019


you mention Checks and balances with our government. Well as I see it now that is not working in this country . To many have their own agenda worry more about themselves and what they can get then correcting the problem.


----------



## theyarnlady

knittingthyme said:


> Its bitter cold here too and I'm tiring to stay inside. But with both of us are retired all I want to do is get out of here!


Understand where you are coming from, It like force imprisonment .


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I admit to feeling a teeny bit guilty when I hear about all the bad weather so many others are experiencing. Hope it warms up for you soon.


Ah not a problem with me. Son calls and tells me about how nice it is for them up there and as he is not far from you, you can brag a bit. Helps sometimes to know it is warm some where.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is to my Denim and Pearl friends. ♥
> 
> Rafiki
> 
> 10 Points for True Friendship
> 
> ~Trust & Honesty~
> A true friendship is built on trust and honesty, is able to withstand the test of time, and possesses the capacity of forgiveness.
> 
> 1. Foundation.
> A friendship is built on a solid foundation, which enables it to withstand adversity and conflict. For example, a true friend will understand your underlying feelings in spite of your outward actions.
> 
> 2. Respect.
> Respect is the key to any successful relationship; and without it, there can be no true friendship. For example, a true friend may disagree and share a different opinion in a caring and thoughtful way, not in a scornful and disdainful manner.
> 
> 3. Intimacy.
> A friendship involves the sharing of personal and intimate information, which is safely held between friends. For example, a true friend will hold a confidence no matter the burden.
> 
> 4. Enrichment.
> A friendship provides a richness to each friend by giving each a sense of value and importance. For example, a true friend is able to give love, compassion, attention, and compliments unselfishly.
> 
> 5. Nourishment.
> A friendship nourishes the soul and makes the heart sing. For example, a true friend knows how to plant seeds and empower in an honest and loving way.
> 
> 6. Dance.
> A friendship resembles a perfectly choreographed and perfectly synchronized dance between two partners. For example, a true friend knows what step you are going to take before you take it.
> 
> 7. Support.
> A friendship provides support during times of need. For example, when you are walking a difficult path, a true friend is there to quietly walk beside you and to give you whatever is needed no matter the circumstances.
> 
> 8. Harmony.
> A friendship is a harmonious bond between human beings where different ideas and thoughts may be freely shared with each friend having the capacity to fully understand. For example, a true friendship involves an honest exchange of ideas without chaos or conflict.
> 
> 9. Inspiration.
> A friendship serves to inspire. For example, a true friend possesses unconditional kindness and love, which inspires others to exemplify the same traits.
> 
> 10. Partnership.
> A friendship is a partnership with both friends working together to create a synergy. For example, an obstacle is more easily and effortlessly overcome with the help of a friend.


Thank you CB.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean. Cabin fever here but afraid to go to church or the store. It is staying cold here. We are not use to it. I wish I could knit but can't do anything but sleep and eat. :sm12: :sm16:


The eating part sounds good to me.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL is this your kind of dog?
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/LoveisaDog/permalink/1922139358099646/
> So sweet!


So sweet! I don't know if they'd do that with a puppy. I know when we take walks in the woods the female stops and makes sure I am there. She is 
always concerned for us.

Such a sweet dog in the video.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is to my Denim and Pearl friends. ♥
> 
> Rafiki
> 
> 10 Points for True Friendship
> 
> ~Trust & Honesty~
> A true friendship is built on trust and honesty, is able to withstand the test of time, and possesses the capacity of forgiveness.
> 
> 1. Foundation.
> A friendship is built on a solid foundation, which enables it to withstand adversity and conflict. For example, a true friend will understand your underlying feelings in spite of your outward actions.
> 
> 2. Respect.
> Respect is the key to any successful relationship; and without it, there can be no true friendship. For example, a true friend may disagree and share a different opinion in a caring and thoughtful way, not in a scornful and disdainful manner.
> 
> 3. Intimacy.
> A friendship involves the sharing of personal and intimate information, which is safely held between friends. For example, a true friend will hold a confidence no matter the burden.
> 
> 4. Enrichment.
> A friendship provides a richness to each friend by giving each a sense of value and importance. For example, a true friend is able to give love, compassion, attention, and compliments unselfishly.
> 
> 5. Nourishment.
> A friendship nourishes the soul and makes the heart sing. For example, a true friend knows how to plant seeds and empower in an honest and loving way.
> 
> 6. Dance.
> A friendship resembles a perfectly choreographed and perfectly synchronized dance between two partners. For example, a true friend knows what step you are going to take before you take it.
> 
> 7. Support.
> A friendship provides support during times of need. For example, when you are walking a difficult path, a true friend is there to quietly walk beside you and to give you whatever is needed no matter the circumstances.
> 
> 8. Harmony.
> A friendship is a harmonious bond between human beings where different ideas and thoughts may be freely shared with each friend having the capacity to fully understand. For example, a true friendship involves an honest exchange of ideas without chaos or conflict.
> 
> 9. Inspiration.
> A friendship serves to inspire. For example, a true friend possesses unconditional kindness and love, which inspires others to exemplify the same traits.
> 
> 10. Partnership.
> A friendship is a partnership with both friends working together to create a synergy. For example, an obstacle is more easily and effortlessly overcome with the help of a friend.


Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> That's a perfect reason to replace it then; hope you find just the one you need!


Found one, but it's not perfect... Much better though. Will give me 3 more inches in depth on top for my pots...


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Will do as you say but not only that as CB cabin fever. I am so bored with everything in this house. I refuse to clean and do anything that should be done. Knitting, reading, ect. is getting to me too.
> Next thurs, and Friday in the 30's and 40's . tomorrow and Monday snow. We do not have any snow on the ground here either so that does not help .
> 
> I am just a crab here.
> 
> Like you said stay away from places . But many like me stir crazy so we go out and meet others and the people are just like me want to get out and of course the flu happens next.
> 
> Hey garlic is good for many things maybe have to hang a bunch of it all over doors so people will not come in. Good idea can wear it out when go out. If nothing else if I put enough of it on people will avoid me the smell alone should keep them away.
> 
> You know Trent will win. :sm09:


Being bored is better than being sick. This goes for you too CB. Tough love, my friends.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Found one, but it's not perfect... Much better though. Will give me 3 more inches in depth on top for my pots...


Oh do hope you get it but only if it is what you really want. A oven that's temp is not right is just not going to get better.


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> Being bored is better than being sick. This goes for you too CB. Tough love, my friends.


Darn you would have to be right. I am going to go do something like eat. Yes eat and eat and eat. Why is it when I am bored and at a lost what to do I eat.

Winter food is so much better then spring and summer foods. They are lite and filling meaning summer and Spring. Winter need heavy duty foods like Chili with chesse and sour cream, stew, and the list goes on and on. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> Being bored is better than being sick. This goes for you too CB. Tough love, my friends.


Being in the house stuck with family is what I hear.https://www.soundsnap.com/node/109054
LOL I want peace and quite.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh do hope you get it but only if it is what you really want. A oven that's temp is not right is just not going to get better.


Right. Husband is thinking twice..


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I guess we will be doing this tomorrow.
http://www.facebook.com/groups/472674142924069/permalink/726447607546720/


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Being in the house stuck with family is what I hear.https://www.soundsnap.com/node/109054
> LOL I want peace and quite.


Nay peace and quite I would go stir crazy I do not like talking to myself and I sure do not like the answers that I give either. :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm05: :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Starting to snow here. Yikes!



__ https://www.facebook.com/julie.moore.129357/posts/1202045003259225


----------



## west coast kitty

Time for Chewy, L & L, and Trent to get a nickname?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Ah not a problem with me. Son calls and tells me about how nice it is for them up there and as he is not far from you, you can brag a bit. Helps sometimes to know it is warm some where.


That's a nice change for your DS & DIL. Maybe next winter you and DH will visit the west coast for a winter break?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> So sweet! I don't know if they'd do that with a puppy. I know when we take walks in the woods the female stops and makes sure I am there. She is
> always concerned for us.
> 
> Such a sweet dog in the video.


That's so sweet that she watches out for you!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Found one, but it's not perfect... Much better though. Will give me 3 more inches in depth on top for my pots...


Since you love cooking, it's important to have the right tools. Glad you found a better stove.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Starting to snow here. Yikes!
> http://www.facebook.com/julie.moore.129357/posts/1202045003259225


Stay off the roads and make snowballs for Chewy :sm23: And you could invite Crusoe down to teach Chewy how to play hockey


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Time for Chewy, L & L, and Trent to get a nickname?


That is funny but I don't think anyone would buy that I am walking 5 miles. :sm16: 
We had snow last night . I think 5". My son and GS left the tv on when they left to put out snow melt. I went in to turn off the tv. Chewy was standing in front of the tv just watching. I asked him what he was doing and he gave me a look you need to look at this. He was watching a dr doing surgery on a woman's head that had giant cyst . I don't know why he would like to watch that show it was disgusting. He is funny.

What is everyone doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Stay off the roads and make snowballs for Chewy :sm23: And you could invite Crusoe down to teach Chewy how to play hockey


That boy makes me laugh. Chewy didn't know what to do in the snow. He just stood in it and moved his head back and forth but not his body. Later he got the hang of it and laid down and played. I don't know if I could make an outfit as cute as Crusoe's.


----------



## Lukelucy

Have had company for the past couple of days. Exhausted from cooking for everyone. Missed you all.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Have had company for the past couple of days. Exhausted from cooking for everyone. Missed you all.


glad to hear about getting new stove. Also hope you rest up. Miss you to.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Stay off the roads and make snowballs for Chewy :sm23: And you could invite Crusoe down to teach Chewy how to play hockey


 :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is funny but I don't think anyone would buy that I am walking 5 miles. :sm16:
> We had snow last night . I think 5". My son and GS left the tv on when they left to put out snow melt. I went in to turn off the tv. Chewy was standing in front of the tv just watching. I asked him what he was doing and he gave me a look you need to look at this. He was watching a dr doing surgery on a woman's head that had giant cyst . I don't know why he would like to watch that show it was disgusting. He is funny.
> 
> What is everyone doing?


about 6 inches here. Love Chewy, he may want to be a DR. nay he just found out what snow is that is more fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Have had company for the past couple of days. Exhausted from cooking for everyone. Missed you all.


You should have a bed and breakfast. Your home must homey and comfy to have so much company. You do need that bigger stove. What did you cook for your guess?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is funny but I don't think anyone would buy that I am walking 5 miles. :sm16:
> We had snow last night . I think 5". My son and GS left the tv on when they left to put out snow melt. I went in to turn off the tv. Chewy was standing in front of the tv just watching. I asked him what he was doing and he gave me a look you need to look at this. He was watching a dr doing surgery on a woman's head that had giant cyst . I don't know why he would like to watch that show it was disgusting. He is funny.
> 
> What is everyone doing?


That's funny that Chewy likes to watch surgery. When our kittens were young, they liked to watch hockey games with us. The TV was on a glass shelved wall unit and they would go under and behind it and try to scoop up the players.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That boy makes me laugh. Chewy didn't know what to do in the snow. He just stood in it and moved his head back and forth but not his body. Later he got the hang of it and laid down and played. I don't know if I could make an outfit as cute as Crusoe's.


Did he get little snowballs in his curly hair? You could have gone out and made snow angels with him :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Have had company for the past couple of days. Exhausted from cooking for everyone. Missed you all.


Missed you too. Hope you sleep extra well tonight. I love having visitors, but also love having a quiet house again when they go home.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> about 6 inches here. Love Chewy, he may want to be a DR. nay he just found out what snow is that is more fun.


Our forecast is for strong winds and rain for the next few days -- hope they are wrong about the winds or there will be more power outages.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> glad to hear about getting new stove. Also hope you rest up. Miss you to.


We haven't gotten it yet. My husband is holding out. The economy must be getting better as the guy was tough on the price.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should have a bed and breakfast. Your home must homey and comfy to have so much company. You do need that bigger stove. What did you cook for your guess?


I get lonesome, so I invite people over. This time it was my cousin and her son. Her daughter has started school here, so they come here when they need to pick her up or take her to school.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Missed you too. Hope you sleep extra well tonight. I love having visitors, but also love having a quiet house again when they go home.


It's a lot of work to entertain... Meals...


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> That boy makes me laugh. Chewy didn't know what to do in the snow. He just stood in it and moved his head back and forth but not his body. Later he got the hang of it and laid down and played. I don't know if I could make an outfit as cute as Crusoe's.


When I first moved here I had a Shepard/Lab mix who was born and raised in FLA. When she first saw snow she was one confused puppy. she could see it, but not feel it like rain. She stood in the snow for at least 10 minutes trying to figure it out. Every winter in the first snow it was the same thing. She just stood there trying to figure snow out. After that she was ok with it and played in it like a real snow baby. Dogs are so funny.

We were supposed to get some snow or sleet. Nothing but some frost. I guess you are getting what we were predicted to get along with what you were predicted to get. Sorry about that.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> When I first moved here I had a Shepard/Lab mix who was born and raised in FLA. When she first saw snow she was one confused puppy. she could see it, but not feel it like rain. She stood in the snow for at least 10 minutes trying to figure it out. Every winter in the first snow it was the same thing. She just stood there trying to figure snow out. After that she was ok with it and played in it like a real snow baby. Dogs are so funny.
> 
> We were supposed to get some snow or sleet. Nothing but some frost. I guess you are getting what we were predicted to get along with what you were predicted to get. Sorry about that.


This winter can't pass soon enough!


----------



## west coast kitty

A surprise winter thunder storm for us tonight. Lots of thunder and lightening, but the power hasn't flickered.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Did he get little snowballs in his curly hair? You could have gone out and made snow angels with him :sm23:


I didn't notice any snowball curls. He ran in so fast to eat I didn't see any. I could have made some snow angels but too cold. Even the grands didn't make a snowman or go out. The snow melted a little today in the sun but all the schools are closed because of the black ice.
Dh is going nuts because our Direct TV keeps going out. The repairman is coming for the second time. A few weeks ago we got on a cheaper plan. The next day we started having problems. They say we need to update and it will cost more. Can't win with that bunch. They got you because no one else comes close to them . You start watching a program and you lose it. So does DH. :sm16: :sm19:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> When I first moved here I had a Shepard/Lab mix who was born and raised in FLA. When she first saw snow she was one confused puppy. she could see it, but not feel it like rain. She stood in the snow for at least 10 minutes trying to figure it out. Every winter in the first snow it was the same thing. She just stood there trying to figure snow out. After that she was ok with it and played in it like a real snow baby. Dogs are so funny.
> 
> We were supposed to get some snow or sleet. Nothing but some frost. I guess you are getting what we were predicted to get along with what you were predicted to get. Sorry about that.


My DD and boys were disappointed they didn't get any either. All around them but just cold. People are acting nuts around here with the 5" we had. No me I stay under the electric blanket most of the day and all night. :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> This winter can't pass soon enough!


Do your dogs like the snow and cold?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't notice any snowball curls. He ran in so fast to eat I didn't see any. I could have made some snow angels but too cold. Even the grands didn't make a snowman or go out. The snow melted a little today in the sun but all the schools are closed because of the black ice.
> Dh is going nuts because our Direct TV keeps going out. The repairman is coming for the second time. A few weeks ago we got on a cheaper plan. The next day we started having problems. They say we need to update and it will cost more. Can't win with that bunch. They got you because no one else comes close to them . You start watching a program and you lose it. So does DH. :sm16: :sm19:


Chewy burned up lots of energy being out in the snow! Snow is hard for people that aren't used to it so hopefully it warms up soon.

Is Direct TV a satellite? We have cable in this area so we hardly ever lose our signal. One of my brothers and some of our friends have satellite and the weather sometimes causes problems for them.

Our TV will probably have to be replaced fairly soon; the cable news station has lost it's volume so it will probably spread to the other stations at some point.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Chewy burned up lots of energy being out in the snow! Snow is hard for people that aren't used to it so hopefully it warms up soon.
> 
> Is Direct TV a satellite? We have cable in this area so we hardly ever lose our signal. One of my brothers and some of our friends have satellite and the weather sometimes causes problems for them.
> 
> Our TV will probably have to be replaced fairly soon; the cable news station has lost it's volume so it will probably spread to the other stations at some point.


Yes a satellite . It goes out when it storms or sun spots . What ever a sun spot is. We had cable but the company went out of business. The other company (Dish) is not as good. It is kinda funny watching DH have a hissy fit tho. I don't need tv like he does but I would have a hissy if my computer was down. :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes a satellite . It goes out when it storms or sun spots . What ever a sun spot is. We had cable but the company went out of business. The other company (Dish) is not as good. It is kinda funny watching DH have a hissy fit tho. I don't need tv like he does but I would have a hissy if my computer was down. :sm17:


Is your internet on cable service? We have phone, cable and internet all from the same provider.


----------



## west coast kitty

Have you seen the news about kids posting videos of themselves eating laundry detergent pods? I can't believe this is a growing trend with kids taking up the dare.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Is your internet on cable service? We have phone, cable and internet all from the same provider.


Our phone nor our internet is on cable service. We are in the country so can't get all in one here. I know it would be cheaper. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Have you seen the news about kids posting videos of themselves eating laundry detergent pods? I can't believe this is a growing trend with kids taking up the dare.


People are nuts now a days. I have seen it on facebook but haven't heard it on the news.Something that has been on the news is that someone is gutting peoples farm animals. I can't stand to think of a person that would do something like this. One of them was a miniature donkey and calves. Also goats. It has been in different parts of the state. Pure evil !


----------



## west coast kitty

Lots of issues and complaints with Canada Revenue (like your IRS) lately so this a funny spoof, but .............




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155243864023339


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of issues and complaints with Canada Revenue (like your IRS) lately so this a funny spoof, but .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155243864023339
> 
> 
> 
> We know this is what really happens now don't we? In real life it is not funny.


----------



## west coast kitty

Yarnie, here's another one for us :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> A surprise winter thunder storm for us tonight. Lots of thunder and lightening, but the power hasn't flickered.


That must have been something!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do your dogs like the snow and cold?


Yes. Love to roll in snow!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> People are nuts now a days. I have seen it on facebook but haven't heard it on the news.Something that has been on the news is that someone is gutting peoples farm animals. I can't stand to think of a person that would do something like this. One of them was a miniature donkey and calves. Also goats. It has been in different parts of the state. Pure evil !


Terrible!


----------



## west coast kitty

Yarnie, today is Pooh's birthday and Crusoe is helping him celebrate




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1728103860611435


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> People are nuts now a days. I have seen it on facebook but haven't heard it on the news.Something that has been on the news is that someone is gutting peoples farm animals. I can't stand to think of a person that would do something like this. One of them was a miniature donkey and calves. Also goats. It has been in different parts of the state. Pure evil !


 :sm06: That's awful! I hope they are caught soon. This happened off and on in Alberta too - usually cattle and horses, sometimes other farm animals or even cats and dogs. Sometimes the animals had pentagrams carved into them or drawn into the earth nearby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, today is Pooh's birthday and Crusoe is helping him celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1728103860611435
> 
> 
> 
> That is hysterical !!! :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :sm06: That's awful! I hope they are caught soon. This happened off and on in Alberta too - usually cattle and horses, sometimes other farm animals or even cats and dogs. Sometimes the animals had pentagrams carved into them or drawn into the earth nearby.


The news is pretending it is wild dogs but it has happened one side of the state and the top of the state. Not wild dogs. Satanic .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DT3CPnQW4AIR6S-.jpg:large
I hope you can see this. :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DT3CPnQW4AIR6S-.jpg:large
> I hope you can see this. :sm05:


 :sm16: Wow - Bill looks like he's playing a role from Zombie Apocolypse


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :sm16: Wow - Bill looks like he's playing a role from Zombie Apocolypse


Doesn't he?
Pretty sad after the way people are acting over Trump's physical this week.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Doesn't he?
> Pretty sad after the way people are acting over Trump's physical this week.


It's one thing for people to have opinions, but medical professionals making diagnosis without an examination should be called up by their medical boards.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> :sm06: That's awful! I hope they are caught soon. This happened off and on in Alberta too - usually cattle and horses, sometimes other farm animals or even cats and dogs. Sometimes the animals had pentagrams carved into them or drawn into the earth nearby.


I saw that. Terrible. People are so sick!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> The news is pretending it is wild dogs but it has happened one side of the state and the top of the state. Not wild dogs. Satanic .


Oh! Crazy people!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Birthday Solo! XX


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Solo! XX


Happy Birthday, Solo!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Oh look WCK.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1720564571365364


----------



## west coast kitty

Some Canadian slang, but I haven't heard some of these for a long time and some of them probably aren't too confusing. What are some of the slang words in your states?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Solo! XX


Happy Birthday Solo!
Mr Slithers is making a peace offering :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh look WCK.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1720564571365364
> 
> 
> 
> :sm24: Love Crusoe! Doesn't he look handsome in his Mountie uniform?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Solo!
> Mr Slithers is making a peace offering :sm23:


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Some Canadian slang, but I haven't heard some of these for a long time and some of them probably aren't too confusing. What are some of the slang words in your states?


I don't any of the words you speak. What do they mean? In the south we have so many. :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty

Tattoo knitting just doesn't do it for me :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Tattoo knitting just doesn't do it for me :sm16:


Don't like that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Tattoo knitting just doesn't do it for me :sm16:


Yuk . Looks like a piece of plastic. Not my colors.

:sm06:


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Have you seen the news about kids posting videos of themselves eating laundry detergent pods? I can't believe this is a growing trend with kids taking up the dare.


The kids did the same thing with cinnamon a few years ago. It seems they have way too much time on their hands to come up with stunts like these.


----------



## soloweygirl

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. Love to roll in snow!


There have been all sorts of videos on U-Tube showing dogs playing in the snow, from sliding down hills to taking over their human's sleds and going for a ride. They are so cute and having a wonderful time. Then there are those dogs like mine that hate to have cold paws and do their business in record time. HEHEHEHE animals are as different as their humans.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh look WCK.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1720564571365364
> 
> 
> 
> Crusoe makes quite a handsome Mountie, even if he was shivering. That was cute, thanks for posting it CB.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Solo! XX


Thanks CB.


----------



## soloweygirl

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday, Solo!!!


Thanks LL.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> There have been all sorts of videos on U-Tube showing dogs playing in the snow, from sliding down hills to taking over their human's sleds and going for a ride. They are so cute and having a wonderful time. Then there are those dogs like mine that hate to have cold paws and do their business in record time. HEHEHEHE animals are as different as their humans.


----------



## Lukelucy

:sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Solo!
> Mr Slithers is making a peace offering :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Thanks WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl

The cold water line to the washing machine burst on Thursday in the middle of the night. The water was just flooding into the kitchen from the utility room. I called the water company to shut off the water since I am not equipped to do it myself. They came quickly but not before at least 2" of water was on the floor. Thank goodness for the wet dry vacuum. The plumber(s) were real busy because of the latest cold blast and weren't able to come until 9 PM that night. (I called 4 different companies and all were extremely busy.) The plumber called around 8 PM and headed on over. All is repaired now with the wallet being a bit lighter. We are having a warm spell now, too bad it can't last until spring.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> The cold water line to the washing machine burst on Thursday in the middle of the night. The water was just flooding into the kitchen from the utility room. I called the water company to shut off the water since I am not equipped to do it myself. They came quickly but not before at least 2" of water was on the floor. Thank goodness for the wet dry vacuum. The plumber(s) were real busy because of the latest cold blast and weren't able to come until 9 PM that night. (I called 4 different companies and all were extremely busy.) The plumber called around 8 PM and headed on over. All is repaired now with the wallet being a bit lighter. We are having a warm spell now, too bad it can't last until spring.


Solo, I'm so sorry to hear this. What a terrible experience. I would have been wild with upset. I hope your floor is ok.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> The cold water line to the washing machine burst on Thursday in the middle of the night. The water was just flooding into the kitchen from the utility room. I called the water company to shut off the water since I am not equipped to do it myself. They came quickly but not before at least 2" of water was on the floor. Thank goodness for the wet dry vacuum. The plumber(s) were real busy because of the latest cold blast and weren't able to come until 9 PM that night. (I called 4 different companies and all were extremely busy.) The plumber called around 8 PM and headed on over. All is repaired now with the wallet being a bit lighter. We are having a warm spell now, too bad it can't last until spring.


So sorry about the flood. I am thankful you finally got a plumber out to fix the mess for you. We had all of our cabinet doors open under all of your sinks. I never thought of the washing machine. Last week at this time we had temps down in the teens and then lower. Today in 60's with a chance of tornado's. Snow this past week with 5" . Always a weather change in Ar. One extreme to another.


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> There have been all sorts of videos on U-Tube showing dogs playing in the snow, from sliding down hills to taking over their human's sleds and going for a ride. They are so cute and having a wonderful time. Then there are those dogs like mine that hate to have cold paws and do their business in record time. HEHEHEHE animals are as different as their humans.


You taught Trent well :sm23:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1414220765430059


Frustrating for the poor puppy, trying to get his ball


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> The cold water line to the washing machine burst on Thursday in the middle of the night. The water was just flooding into the kitchen from the utility room. I called the water company to shut off the water since I am not equipped to do it myself. They came quickly but not before at least 2" of water was on the floor. Thank goodness for the wet dry vacuum. The plumber(s) were real busy because of the latest cold blast and weren't able to come until 9 PM that night. (I called 4 different companies and all were extremely busy.) The plumber called around 8 PM and headed on over. All is repaired now with the wallet being a bit lighter. We are having a warm spell now, too bad it can't last until spring.


Now that is a rude awakening! Sorry about the flood but the plumbers can all go on a spending spree now. Was the water shut off to your whole house, or just the washing machine? Most houses up here have a separate turnoffs for the washer, hot water heater, toilets and sinks as well as the shut off to the whole house.


----------



## west coast kitty

Sometimes men just shouldn't say what they are really thinking :sm23:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1430191603756670


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Some Canadian slang, but I haven't heard some of these for a long time and some of them probably aren't too confusing. What are some of the slang words in your states?


Love it .


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Have you seen the news about kids posting videos of themselves eating laundry detergent pods? I can't believe this is a growing trend with kids taking up the dare.


that's education for you. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, here's another one for us :sm09:


Hey I have my sane moments but only once a year if that.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, today is Pooh's birthday and Crusoe is helping him celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1728103860611435
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear looks like Crusoe is licking his chops wonder what that means Pooh for lunch or birthday cake.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DT3CPnQW4AIR6S-.jpg:large
> I hope you can see this. :sm05:


Oh I love the picture yes health is not in the Clintons favor is it.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday Solo!
> Mr Slithers is making a peace offering :sm23:


Very Nice cake Looks like Slithers was baked.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Tattoo knitting just doesn't do it for me :sm16:


Do these people not realize they will get old and those tattoo's they think are so neat are going to go south and sag sag sag.

That one is ugly.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hey I have my sane moments but only once a year if that.


Keener :sm23:

Has it warmed up at your place yet Yarnie?

We're still getting lots of rain, fog and wind. The ski resort a couple of hours north of us had to close today -- too much snow!!


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> The cold water line to the washing machine burst on Thursday in the middle of the night. The water was just flooding into the kitchen from the utility room. I called the water company to shut off the water since I am not equipped to do it myself. They came quickly but not before at least 2" of water was on the floor. Thank goodness for the wet dry vacuum. The plumber(s) were real busy because of the latest cold blast and weren't able to come until 9 PM that night. (I called 4 different companies and all were extremely busy.) The plumber called around 8 PM and headed on over. All is repaired now with the wallet being a bit lighter. We are having a warm spell now, too bad it can't last until spring.


Happy belated birthday solo. I am so sorry to hear about your waterline breaking and what you have and will have to do to get it all back to normal.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Keener :sm23:
> 
> Has it warmed up at your place yet Yarnie?
> 
> We're still getting lots of rain, fog and wind. The ski resort a couple of hours north of us had to close today -- too much snow!!


It's raining right now and suppose to have thunder storms tonight. But up north blizzards. Fog all last night and today in morning.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Do these people not realize they will get old and those tattoo's they think are so neat are going to go south and sag sag sag.
> 
> That one is ugly.


That is so true. Or people who tattoo the name of their current boy/girl friend and then they break up.


----------



## theyarnlady

Before it's to late want to remind you it's nation soup month so get your cans on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes men just shouldn't say what they are really thinking :sm23:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1430191603756670
> 
> 
> 
> :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Before it's to late want to remind you it's nation soup month so get your cans on.


I have been on a soup making kick the last week. It was yummy when cold. Making to much bread. Not good for the scales tho. Especially all of that butter. Yikes!I wish I had some now but froze all of the left overs for Mama.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been on a soup making kick the last week. It was yummy when cold. Making to much bread. Not good for the scales tho. Especially all of that butter. Yikes!I wish I had some now but froze all of the left overs for Mama.


I made myself some chix and rice soup it taste so good.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Before it's to late want to remind you it's nation soup month so get your cans on.


Nothing better than soup on a cold and dreary day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I made myself some chix and rice soup it taste so good.


Chix the cereal?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chix the cereal?


no Chicken soup , just used the Chix thing.

I had such a sore thoat and cough just wanted something that was not heavy and felt like chicken soup


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> no Chicken soup , just used the Chix thing.
> 
> I had such a sore thoat and cough just wanted something that was not heavy and felt like chicken soup


Oh chicken. Chicken soup is good for a cough. Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

It has been a popcorn weekend but I got tired of popcorn and switched to pretzels.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> no Chicken soup , just used the Chix thing.
> 
> I had such a sore thoat and cough just wanted something that was not heavy and felt like chicken soup


Hope you feel better soon Yarnie. Chicken soup should help you sleep tonight too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been a popcorn weekend but I got tired of popcorn and switched to pretzels.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yes WCK , yes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yarnie or anyone this is a good link on the flu. We don't get the shots but good info.
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/12/well/live/flu-h3n2-virus-care-remedy.html?mc=aud_dev&mcid=keywee&mccr=dommob&kwp_0=662812&kwp_4=2351854&kwp_1=991739&referer=http%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been a popcorn weekend but I got tired of popcorn and switched to pretzels.


Yeah pretzels so nice for a change.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh dear how many times do you have to twist and turn to get there?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie or anyone this is a good link on the flu. We don't get the shots but good info.
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/01/12/well/live/flu-h3n2-virus-care-remedy.html?mc=aud_dev&mcid=keywee&mccr=dommob&kwp_0=662812&kwp_4=2351854&kwp_1=991739&referer=http%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com


Oh I am hydrated to the point where the bathroom is becoming my second home. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes WCK , yes.


 :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear how many times do you have to twist and turn to get there?


I don't know but I don't want to go there. Too many flips and flops and twisting going on in there. Can't be good for a person's brain .
:sm06: :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty

I'm watching the Island news and it seems the heavy snow at Mt Washington was worse than I thought. They got more than 40 inches in the last 24 hours. Quite a few people were stranded. Our winds weren't as bad as other areas - there are 25000 homes without power and several ferries had to be cancelled.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I'm watching the Island news and it seems the heavy snow at Mt Washington was worse than I thought. They got more than 40 inches in the last 24 hours. Quite a few people were stranded. Our winds weren't as bad as other areas - there are 25000 homes without power and several ferries had to be cancelled.


Oh no! That is terrible. Are you having snow too? Global warming is terrible this year.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! That is terrible. Are you having snow too? Global warming is terrible this year.


 :sm23: So far we are still getting rain; I'm hoping that it isn't white when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> no Chicken soup , just used the Chix thing.
> 
> I had such a sore thoat and cough just wanted something that was not heavy and felt like chicken soup


Hope you are better now. Sounds like what I had.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Now that is a rude awakening! Sorry about the flood but the plumbers can all go on a spending spree now. Was the water shut off to your whole house, or just the washing machine? Most houses up here have a separate turnoffs for the washer, hot water heater, toilets and sinks as well as the shut off to the whole house.


It was shut off for the whole house. I do have a shut off inside, but it doesn't shut off water completely, let alone to any one area. I like your way.

When the pipe burst, the pressure forced the water towards the dry wall and made a baseball size hole into the utility room wall behind the dryer. At least the plumber was as careful as he could be to follow the pipes (while looking for the leak) and not rip up the drywall unnecessarily. He even taped it back together until I can get the supplies needed to fix the wall. It should be an easy fix. I'm going to wait until the cold spell is over, just in case it happens again.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Keener :sm23:
> 
> Has it warmed up at your place yet Yarnie?
> 
> We're still getting lots of rain, fog and wind. The ski resort a couple of hours north of us had to close today -- too much snow!!


Too much snow - you rarely hear of that happening.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Happy belated birthday solo. I am so sorry to hear about your waterline breaking and what you have and will have to do to get it all back to normal.


Thanks yarnie. The damage wasn't too bad. The wall can be repaired easily and the floor is super clean. :sm09: :sm09: The worst part was how cold the water was.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> It was shut off for the whole house. I do have a shut off inside, but it doesn't shut off water completely, let alone to any one area. I like your way.
> 
> When the pipe burst, the pressure forced the water towards the dry wall and made a baseball size hole into the utility room wall behind the dryer. At least the plumber was as careful as he could be to follow the pipes (while looking for the leak) and not rip up the drywall unnecessarily. He even taped it back together until I can get the supplies needed to fix the wall. It should be an easy fix. I'm going to wait until the cold spell is over, just in case it happens again.


Oh dear. Good to wait. Smart.


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks yarnie. The damage wasn't too bad. The wall can be repaired easily and the floor is super clean. :sm09: :sm09: The worst part was how cold the water was.


Can you have them install a shut off value to your washing machine. We had one put in behine bathroom and kitchen. So we can shut water off and not have to worry about it any more.

A the good thing floor clean. 
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Hope you are better now. Sounds like what I had.


Yucky that is about it. It will pass .


----------



## theyarnlady

Blizzards up north here rain but snowing right now. Not heavy but enough to make roads slippery am sure. Worry about family that will have to be driving in it.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Can you have them install a shut off value to your washing machine. We had one put in behine bathroom and kitchen. So we can shut water off and not have to worry about it any more.
> 
> A the good thing floor clean.
> :sm09: :sm09:


Good idea


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Blizzards up north here rain but snowing right now. Not heavy but enough to make roads slippery am sure. Worry about family that will have to be driving in it.


Be careful


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Can you have them install a shut off value to your washing machine. We had one put in behine bathroom and kitchen. So we can shut water off and not have to worry about it any more.
> 
> A the good thing floor clean.
> :sm09: :sm09:


Good idea. I will ask about it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Spent most of the day trying to get gauge and use up yarn I have instead of buying more. I know what came over me that I thought I would not have to buy more yarn. I miss JSOey need a new friend near here to share yarn with. Then I can buy more. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> It was shut off for the whole house. I do have a shut off inside, but it doesn't shut off water completely, let alone to any one area. I like your way.
> 
> When the pipe burst, the pressure forced the water towards the dry wall and made a baseball size hole into the utility room wall behind the dryer. At least the plumber was as careful as he could be to follow the pipes (while looking for the leak) and not rip up the drywall unnecessarily. He even taped it back together until I can get the supplies needed to fix the wall. It should be an easy fix. I'm going to wait until the cold spell is over, just in case it happens again.


Glad the damage wasn't too bad and hope your cold spell ends soon. Even though our valley is warmer than most of Canada, we still get below freezing temps every winter so having the shutoffs is part of the building code. A few years ago, friends forgot to drain and turn off the connection to one of the outside taps and the burst pipe caused a lot of damage.


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> Good idea. I will ask about it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Spent most of the day trying to get gauge and use up yarn I have instead of buying more. I know what came over me that I thought I would not have to buy more yarn. I miss JSOey need a new friend near here to share yarn with. Then I can buy more. :sm23: :sm23:


You can always throw it down my way then you can buy more. Just drive it to me so no shipping. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Spent most of the day trying to get gauge and use up yarn I have instead of buying more. I know what came over me that I thought I would not have to buy more yarn. I miss JSOey need a new friend near here to share yarn with. Then I can buy more. :sm23: :sm23:


What are you making Yarnie? Joey sure knew how to put yarn to good use, but it looked like her stash was huge too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can always throw it down my way then you can buy more. Just drive it to me so no shipping. :sm09:


 :sm24: You and Yarnie would have too many stories to add to your books to get any knitting done :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> You can always throw it down my way then you can buy more. Just drive it to me so no shipping. :sm09:


Oh yes just can see me a drive by and bags flying out the window. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> What are you making Yarnie? Joey sure knew how to put yarn to good use, but it looked like her stash was huge too.


A hat found this really neat pattern that I bought about ten years ago when looking for another pattern. Wide brim and lovely top .


----------



## theyarnlady

Will say goodnight now. God Bless the DP group and may we always have time for each other.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Good night. Sweet dreams and Lord Bless!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night. Sweet dreams and Lord Bless!


Good night ♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

This kitty loves to dance



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2249734901835006


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi Everyone,

Have been checking in but am writing now. Hope you are all well. Cold here.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes just can see me a drive by and bags flying out the window. :sm23:  :sm23:


A drive by yarn toss. I like it. It should be incorporated in the Righter Village Olympic Games.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> A drive by yarn toss. I like it. It should be incorporated in the Righter Village Olympic Games.


Funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> This kitty loves to dance
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2249734901835006
> 
> 
> 
> IWANTTHATCAT!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have been checking in but am writing now. Hope you are all well. Cold here.


Warmer here for now but just snow, sleet, hail , heatwave or storm . Who knows we can have it all in a few days here. Stay warm.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> A drive by yarn toss. I like it. It should be incorporated in the Righter Village Olympic Games.


She just thinks she will drive by. I will run her down and make her visit with me. Then the games. :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> A hat found this really neat pattern that I bought about ten years ago when looking for another pattern. Wide brim and lovely top .


Sounds pretty, would love to see it


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have been checking in but am writing now. Hope you are all well. Cold here.


Hope it warms up for you soon LL. Still raining and windy here, but can't complain compared to what you and others are dealing with. Some parts of the Island had tsunami warnings yesterday because of the earthquakes near Alaska, but thankfully it didn't happen.


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> A drive by yarn toss. I like it. It should be incorporated in the Righter Village Olympic Games.


 :sm24: Me too, a much more valuable skill than running or jumping!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> IWANTTHATCAT!


Of course you do :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> She just thinks she will drive by. I will run her down and make her visit with me. Then the games. :sm02:


Too much fun for the 2 of you, the rest of us will have to join you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Too much fun for the 2 of you, the rest of us will have to join you!


I want all of you to come so we can visit!

How was your group today?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want all of you to come so we can visit!
> 
> How was your group today?


Lots of fun; another great day! How was your day?


----------



## west coast kitty

CB, I noticed we were talking about your new Air Fryer on page 1 when Denim split. Have you used it and do you like it?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Warmer here for now but just snow, sleet, hail , heatwave or storm . Who knows we can have it all in a few days here. Stay warm.XX


Same here. Will be in 40's soon.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Hope it warms up for you soon LL. Still raining and windy here, but can't complain compared to what you and others are dealing with. Some parts of the Island had tsunami warnings yesterday because of the earthquakes near Alaska, but thankfully it didn't happen.


Thank goodness there wasn't one. I heard it was because the type of earthquake.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Hahahaha I love this dog!http://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/photos/a.156655384422965.40818.155275957894241/1735000476588440/?type=3&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Hope it warms up for you soon LL. Still raining and windy here, but can't complain compared to what you and others are dealing with. Some parts of the Island had tsunami warnings yesterday because of the earthquakes near Alaska, but thankfully it didn't happen.


Thank God it didn't happen. Are you all in the clear?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> CB, I noticed we were talking about your new Air Fryer on page 1 when Denim split. Have you used it and do you like it?


I still haven't used it. It is still in the box from Christmas. I hate trying to learn a new way of cooking. Maybe soon.

:sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I still haven't used it. It is still in the box from Christmas. I hate trying to learn a new way of cooking. Maybe soon.
> 
> :sm16:


I know. Once you have a way of cooking - that's it. However, I did learn to make a Thai dish which is a new way of cooking. Came out perfect - just like the restaurant.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> She just thinks she will drive by. I will run her down and make her visit with me. Then the games. :sm02:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Visiting will be allowed before and after the games.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Visiting will be allowed before and after the games.


I want to be there...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I want to be there...


Everyone is invited. We would have so much fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This is me.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1274205225968053


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hahahaha I love this dog!http://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/photos/a.156655384422965.40818.155275957894241/1735000476588440/?type=3&theater


 :sm24: :sm09: Crusoe's people are so creative


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank God it didn't happen. Are you all in the clear?


We weren't at risk in this part of the Island and the alert was cancelled within 3 hours in the danger zone.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I know. Once you have a way of cooking - that's it. However, I did learn to make a Thai dish which is a new way of cooking. Came out perfect - just like the restaurant.


I loooooove Thai food! Which dish did you make?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everyone is invited. We would have so much fun.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is me.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1274205225968053
> 
> 
> 
> :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everyone is invited. We would have so much fun.


Some day.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is me.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1274205225968053
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they do that


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I loooooove Thai food! Which dish did you make?


WCK, this is the recipe I make:

http://thewoksoflife.com/2015/06/thai-basil-beef-pad-gra-prow/

I serve it with Basmati rice. I love this dish. I use a wok.

Let me know if you make it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

That looks yummy LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I don't have a cat but would do this. hehe



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=714125188780073


WCK would you or Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Just saw this WCK. 
https://www.christianpost.com/news/over-80-religious-groups-urge-trudeau-reverse-canada-pro-abortion-lgbt-summer-jobs-grants-rules-215253/


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, this is the recipe I make:
> 
> http://thewoksoflife.com/2015/06/thai-basil-beef-pad-gra-prow/
> 
> I serve it with Basmati rice. I love this dish. I use a wok.
> 
> Let me know if you make it.


Thanks LL! That looks so yummy, but DH hardly ever eats beef anymore, so I think I'll try the chicken version instead. Have you tried it? Were you able to get the Thai basil or did you use regular basil?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't have a cat but would do this. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=714125188780073
> 
> 
> WCK would you or Yarnie?


Well I wouldn't use the bib! but I have used a little spoon to give ice cream or yogurt as a treat.

And DH has shared his cereal bowl a couple of times :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just saw this WCK.
> https://www.christianpost.com/news/over-80-religious-groups-urge-trudeau-reverse-canada-pro-abortion-lgbt-summer-jobs-grants-rules-215253/


There are many groups that have filed objections. Trudeau and his Cabinet are trying to fudge the argument by waffling on what "core mandate" means. It seems that they think the box can be checked even if applicants don't support abortion as long as the purpose of the job grant isn't to oppose abortion. Applicants rightly say this is dishonest.

Christians, Jews, Muslims, Sikhs, and other faithful are united in protesting the clause
http://nationalpost.com/news/politics/religious-leaders-call-for-end-to-trudeaus-rights-based-job-funding-rules

Canada has NO law on abortion so there is no right being violated, but we are assured of religious freedom which is being compromised
http://nationalpost.com/opinion/np-view-trudeau-uses-alternative-facts-on-abortion-to-discriminate-against-people-of-faith

http://nationalpost.com/opinion/rex-murphy-no-summer-jobs-for-you-and-other-decrees-from-bishop-trudeau

A few years ago, Trudeau said his most admired government was China because their dictatorship let them get things done
http://nationalpost.com/opinion/father-raymond-j-de-souza-trudeaus-love-of-dictatorships-is-showing-again-at-home


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL! That looks so yummy, but DH hardly ever eats beef anymore, so I think I'll try the chicken version instead. Have you tried it? Were you able to get the Thai basil or did you use regular basil?


Good question. I found an Asian market here and I ONLY use Thai Basil. You can find it. If you get it, put it in a plastic bag and make holes in the bag. It will stay fresher. Put it in the veg drawer in the fridge.

I have made it several times and loved it each time. You can use any meat you want to use. Also, just vegetables if you want. My husband does not like it because he only likes "American" food.

I am trying to root the Thai basil and plant it in a pot. You must take all the leaves off but leave the top. Otherwise it will die.

If you look around, you'll find Thai basil. Different flavor and I use the whole bunch and just wilt it. GREAT flavor.

Please let me know if you have any other questions and what you think if you make it.

Good luck. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> There are many groups that have filed objections. Trudeau and his Cabinet are trying to fudge the argument by waffling on what "core mandate" means. It seems that they think the box can be checked even if applicants don't support abortion as long as the purpose of the job grant isn't to oppose abortion. Applicants rightly say this is dishonest.
> 
> Christians, Jews, Muslims, Sikhs, and other faithful are united in protesting the clause
> http://nationalpost.com/news/politics/religious-leaders-call-for-end-to-trudeaus-rights-based-job-funding-rules
> 
> Canada has NO law on abortion so there is no right being violated, but we are assured of religious freedom which is being compromised
> http://nationalpost.com/opinion/np-view-trudeau-uses-alternative-facts-on-abortion-to-discriminate-against-people-of-faith
> 
> http://nationalpost.com/opinion/rex-murphy-no-summer-jobs-for-you-and-other-decrees-from-bishop-trudeau
> 
> A few years ago, Trudeau said his most admired government was China because their dictatorship let them get things done
> http://nationalpost.com/opinion/father-raymond-j-de-souza-trudeaus-love-of-dictatorships-is-showing-again-at-home


WCK this so upsetting to read. Your PM is really offending Christians, Jews Muslims and Sikhs going against their faith. Only prayer can change things for your government. Sad to hear Canada has no laws on abortions. The world is giving over to Satan. :sm13:


----------



## theyarnlady

Just on for a bit mad house here running around crazy . Nothing bad just a lot that has to be done and out doing what should have been done. I just drop off to sleep am bushed.

Love you all. 

Drive by will have to wait until warmer weather down by you we made it to the up 40's today and no snow left here. feels like spring but back into deep freeze next week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

He is at it again.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1680453938709761


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Just on for a bit mad house here running around crazy . Nothing bad just a lot that has to be done and out doing what should have been done. I just drop off to sleep am bushed.
> 
> Love you all.
> 
> Drive by will have to wait until warmer weather down by you we made it to the up 40's today and no snow left here. feels like spring but back into deep freeze next week.


Thanks for checking in Yarnie; we've missed you. Let us know what you've been up to when you get a chance.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1680453938709761
> 
> 
> 
> :sm09: love that dog


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1680453938709761
> 
> 
> 
> He could be Chewy's buddy.


----------



## theyarnlady

knittingthyme said:


> Cute, why do they fall down like that?


Hi KT they do it because they can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> He could be Chewy's buddy.


They would be quit a pair. Chewy is the opposite of behavior.
The other day I found the plastic wrap Chewy had stolen and chewed up in the den over night. When I came in he was laid out on his bed. When he saw me with my hands on my hips and a mean face on he hid his head between the couch and the chair. I even swatted him and he didn't take his head out. Brat! But I love him.


----------



## theyarnlady

I have been rocking all night. I have gotten so much done around here. Help's if I stay off the Computer too. 

Darn tonight down to the deep freeze again. We were in the high 40's more like spring now into the 20's and lower. 


I really do need to do a drive by CB . Time to start sorting out yarn here. Solo your right the Righter New should have a drive by game. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> They would be quit a pair. Chewy is the opposite of behavior.
> The other day I found the plastic wrap Chewy had stolen and chewed up in the den over night. When I came in he was laid out on his bed. When he saw me with my hands on my hips and a mean face on he hid his head between the couch and the chair. I even swatted him and he didn't take his head out. Brat! But I love him.


Your just mean poor poor Chewy got caught and knew it. I love it when a dog knows he has been caught and knows why too. Know if only I could teach my hubby that. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

How are you doing CB other then having to buy new plastic wrap?


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK Our governments both country's have lost the ability to think and no common sense.


----------



## theyarnlady

LL wish I could eat spicy food but no go it sounds really good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing CB other then having to buy new plastic wrap?


I am doing great. Rainy here and dreary . Just getting a little done a day. Still eating and sleeping.
I am working on a messy bun hat for GD. I think I have knit too many rounds. How did you GD like her hat? What pattern did you use?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> They would be quit a pair. Chewy is the opposite of behavior.
> The other day I found the plastic wrap Chewy had stolen and chewed up in the den over night. When I came in he was laid out on his bed. When he saw me with my hands on my hips and a mean face on he hid his head between the couch and the chair. I even swatted him and he didn't take his head out. Brat! But I love him.


Dogs have such a way of looking sorry :sm19: But here is a heads up on the plastic wrap -- a friend was hiking with her lab and he found a partially wrapped sandwich near the trail and gobbled it down. The plastic got wrapped up in his intestines and he needed a couple of surgeries. There are times when being a finicky eater is a good thing


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I have been rocking all night. I have gotten so much done around here. Help's if I stay off the Computer too.
> 
> Darn tonight down to the deep freeze again. We were in the high 40's more like spring now into the 20's and lower.
> 
> I really do need to do a drive by CB . Time to start sorting out yarn here. Solo your right the Righter New should have a drive by game. :sm09: :sm09:


The computer does take up a lot of time ........


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Dogs have such a way of looking sorry :sm19: But here is a heads up on the plastic wrap -- a friend was hiking with her lab and he found a partially wrapped sandwich near the trail and gobbled it down. The plastic got wrapped up in his intestines and he needed a couple of surgeries. There are times when being a finicky eater is a good thing


That is scary. It happened a week or so ago and he is ok. He has eaten latex gloves from cleaning a deer. I wasn't happy about that .


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK Our governments both country's have lost the ability to think and no common sense.


It gets to the point where it seems like a badly written story with one more absurd layer after another. The other day it hit the news that our new health minister pays over $100,000 per year for staff to send out her tweets. There are only about 50 tweets per month or about $170 per tweet. Such good use of our tax dollars while patients wait for treatment :sm15:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am doing great. Rainy here and dreary . Just getting a little done a day. Still eating and sleeping.
> I am working on a messy bun hat for GD. I think I have knit too many rounds. How did you GD like her hat? What pattern did you use?


Would love to see both your hats, pics please


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It gets to the point where it seems like a badly written story with one more absurd layer after another. The other day it hit the news that our new health minister pays over $100,000 per year for staff to send out her tweets. There are only about 50 tweets per month or about $170 per tweet. Such good use of our tax dollars while patients wait for treatment :sm15:


We live in the Twlight Zone too. Somethings are so hard to believe from our government. We understand how you feel.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is scary. It happened a week or so ago and he is ok. He has eaten latex gloves from cleaning a deer. I wasn't happy about that .


Chewy sounds like Bentley who just seems to inhale anything he wants to eat


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am doing great. Rainy here and dreary . Just getting a little done a day. Still eating and sleeping.
> I am working on a messy bun hat for GD. I think I have knit too many rounds. How did you GD like her hat? What pattern did you use?


No GD did not like her bun hat because I did not make her bun hat yet. But found a neat pattern that WCK found and it is in my to do box with about 700 other patterns to do.

sounds like ripping will be going on how can you know when I do a drive by yarn drop if you are ripping away?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It gets to the point where it seems like a badly written story with one more absurd layer after another. The other day it hit the news that our new health minister pays over $100,000 per year for staff to send out her tweets. There are only about 50 tweets per month or about $170 per tweet. Such good use of our tax dollars while patients wait for treatment :sm15:


Oh my gosh that much just to tweet. Did they ever think of getting a new provider? Nay they are in government they just know how to spend.


----------



## theyarnlady

Yes heard about Dog's eating things that cause problems with their intestine not good either. Chewy seem to be doing o.k. I hope he stays that way too.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh that much just to tweet. Did they ever think of getting a new provider? Nay they are in government they just know how to spend.


That's just the staff cost for 1.5 employees to write the tweets and push the send button, tweet service is extra. She needs the extra .5 person to cover evenings and weekends. She is much too busy to send her own tweets and of course this way if something inappropriate is tweeted, she can cover her butt


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> No GD did not like her bun hat because I did not make her bun hat yet. But found a neat pattern that WCK found and it is in my to do box with about 700 other patterns to do.
> 
> sounds like ripping will be going on how can you know when I do a drive by yarn drop if you are ripping away?


I thought you knit GD a hat for Christmas.
It is the first thing I have done since my thumb attack. I have been knitting continental and throwing. I am not ripping.
Drive by and stop I don't care if I am knitting or ripping you can come and visit. I am not use to throwing. I am getting myself confused if I am suppose to throw or pick. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Yes heard about Dog's eating things that cause problems with their intestine not good either. Chewy seem to be doing o.k. I hope he stays that way too.


I think some dogs that live outside can digest weird things. Chewy has so many deer horns he has drug up it looks like a grave yard here. Maybe it was the pound of butter he ate before the plastic.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> That's just the staff cost for 1.5 employees to write the tweets and push the send button, tweet service is extra. She needs the extra .5 person to cover evenings and weekends. She is much too busy to send her own tweets and of course this way if something inappropriate is tweeted, she can cover her butt


She really has a good job when she can cover her tweets too. Wow how much is this women getting paid aside from tweeter tweeting. This is the things that make people wonder what the heck do they do that is so important they have to even have help to do their job and tweeting come on that is just stupid that is all I can think of.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought you knit GD a hat for Christmas.
> It is the first thing I have done since my thumb attack. I have been knitting continental and throwing. I am not ripping.
> Drive by and stop I don't care if I am knitting or ripping you can come and visit. I am not use to throwing. I am getting myself confused if I am suppose to throw or pick. :sm06:


What happen to your thumb? I was going to knit one but it got lost in the I am going to do it but I did not do it so I will do it next time I start doing things I should but don't


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> What happen to your thumb? I was going to knit one but it got lost in the I am going to do it but I did not do it so I will do it next time I start doing things I should but don't


Some way I jammed it before Christmas. Just starting to feel better.
I understand the I am wanting to do this and start on something else pile. I did finish my socks I started this time last year. All I needed to do was kitcherner stitch on one foot. I had drug it around so much when I started to finish I had ripped it and had to start back over the toe. I had to find the pattern and I kept counting wrong. I finished but the toe looks terrible. I don't care I will have my foot stuck in a shoe and only I will know. So there kitchener stitch. 
WCK I will try to take a pic of my socks and hat tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some way I jammed it before Christmas. Just starting to feel better.
> I understand the I am wanting to do this and start on something else pile. I did finish my socks I started this time last year. All I needed to do was kitcherner stitch on one foot. I had drug it around so much when I started to finish I had ripped it and had to start back over the toe. I had to find the pattern and I kept counting wrong. I finished but the toe looks terrible. I don't care I will have my foot stuck in a shoe and only I will know. So there kitchener stitch.
> WCK I will try to take a pic of my socks and hat tomorrow.


That's sounds like me too. If it doesn't show who cares. Only when I make it for someone else then I go crazy.

The counting part I fail at too.


----------



## theyarnlady

Today since it was so nice I finial took down Christmas stuff out doors. Left Bear in his sled as they say we may get a dusting of snow. We have not had a lot of snow and there is none left on the ground. Lots of water holes around here not at my house and that makes me happy.


----------



## theyarnlady

Well the old clock on the wall say's it is time to get off of here.

So I will say God Bless all and God keep you in his arms.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Well the old clock on the wall say's it is time to get off of here.
> 
> So I will say God Bless all and God keep you in his arms.


Same to you Yarnie.♥


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> LL wish I could eat spicy food but no go it sounds really good.


Sorry spicy food bothers you. But this is not hot spicy.


----------



## karverr

good morning ladies I hope everyone is doing great in the new year I've just finished my first project of the year.


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> good morning ladies I hope everyone is doing great in the new year I've just finished my first project of the year.


Hi Karverr! Long time no hear. Glad you finished your project. Good feeling. How are you??


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> No GD did not like her bun hat because I did not make her bun hat yet. But found a neat pattern that WCK found and it is in my to do box with about 700 other patterns to do.
> 
> sounds like ripping will be going on how can you know when I do a drive by yarn drop if you are ripping away?


My to do patterns fit into a big envelope because I finally stopped printing them until I was REALLY ready to start; my computer pattern directory on the other hand ........... :sm12: Of course there is also the shelf with books .........


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> My to do patterns fit into a big envelope because I finally stopped printing them until I was REALLY ready to start; my computer pattern directory on the other hand ........... :sm12: Of course there is also the shelf with books .........


I printed out a ton of patterns that I'll never get to. Waste of paper.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought you knit GD a hat for Christmas.
> It is the first thing I have done since my thumb attack. I have been knitting continental and throwing. I am not ripping.
> Drive by and stop I don't care if I am knitting or ripping you can come and visit. I am not use to throwing. I am getting myself confused if I am suppose to throw or pick. :sm06:


I learned to knit continental and have tried other methods, but always go back to continental because it feels the most comfortable.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I printed out a ton of patterns that I'll never get to. Waste of paper.


Me too; I gave some away but most went into the recycle bin.

Good news LL!! I found Thai basil in the produce section so guess what's for dinner tomorrow night! Already looking forward to it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some way I jammed it before Christmas. Just starting to feel better.
> I understand the I am wanting to do this and start on something else pile. I did finish my socks I started this time last year. All I needed to do was kitcherner stitch on one foot. I had drug it around so much when I started to finish I had ripped it and had to start back over the toe. I had to find the pattern and I kept counting wrong. I finished but the toe looks terrible. I don't care I will have my foot stuck in a shoe and only I will know. So there kitchener stitch.
> WCK I will try to take a pic of my socks and hat tomorrow.


I don't do socks that often and always have to stop and think about the knit and purlways for kitchener stitch. When it's on your foot no one will notice.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry spicy food bothers you. But this is not hot spicy.


DH can't eat food that's too hot so I cut back if the recipe calls for it.


----------



## west coast kitty

karverr said:


> good morning ladies I hope everyone is doing great in the new year I've just finished my first project of the year.


Hi karverr, hope you're doing well. What did you make?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Hey karverr. How is it going? What was your project. A quilt?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Me too; I gave some away but most went into the recycle bin.
> 
> Good news LL!! I found Thai basil in the produce section so guess what's for dinner tomorrow night! Already looking forward to it.


Wow! Let me know if you like it.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> DH can't eat food that's too hot so I cut back if the recipe calls for it.


It's not hot


----------



## theyarnlady

karverr said:


> good morning ladies I hope everyone is doing great in the new year I've just finished my first project of the year.


Oh Karverr sorry I miss your post. How are you and your lovely wife doing? Hope all is well with both of you.

Please post pictures of your projects we now have a section for other crafts. If you do please let me know so I can see them.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> DH can't eat food that's too hot so I cut back if the recipe calls for it.


Oh that means I can try it too.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> It's not hot


Oh will have to find recipes for it. Thank you for that.


----------



## theyarnlady

Patterns who what . I never collect them but then I am concern about all those that seem to be patterns also all of the books that seem to have patterns in them.


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning LL, hope all is well with you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Here are my socks.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521586-1.html
My wip of a messy bun hat.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are my socks.http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=7550
> My wip of a messy bun hat.


I LOVE the yarn. Color is gorgeous. Great!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Wow! Let me know if you like it.


It was delicious LL, yummmmmmm. Thanks so much for sharing the recipe. You are right, the Thai basil makes a big difference, love the aroma and the taste.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh will have to find recipes for it. Thank you for that.


Here is the link to LL's recipe. I made it with chicken and it was sooo good!

http://thewoksoflife.com/2015/06/thai-basil-beef-pad-gra-prow/


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are my socks.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521586-1.html
> My wip of a messy bun hat.


Your socks looked great CB and I love the hat so far. Is it for your GD?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I learned to knit continental and have tried other methods, but always go back to continental because it feels the most comfortable.


Me too. Just can't break old habits.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It was delicious LL, yummmmmmm. Thanks so much for sharing the recipe. You are right, the Thai basil makes a big difference, love the aroma and the taste.


I know I wouldn't be able to get the Thai basil here. What other kind could I use? Was it fresh?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Your socks looked great CB and I love the hat so far. Is it for your GD?


Thank you and thanks for reminding me about Chewy. He does like my knitting.
Yes the hat is for GD. It looks big but she tried it on and it fits.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I wouldn't be able to get the Thai basil here. What other kind could I use? Was it fresh?


Yes it was fresh. I didn't think I would find it here either but there it was in the same section as tomatoes and regular basil so check it out. If not, the recipe says you can substitute regular basil but won't get the same spicy the aroma and taste.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you and thanks for reminding me about Chewy. He does like my knitting.
> Yes the hat is for GD. It looks big but she tried it on and it fits.


I bet she loves it! My nieces both have long hair and love theirs too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Yes it was fresh. I didn't think I would find it here either but there it was in the same section as tomatoes and regular basil so check it out. If not, the recipe says you can substitute regular basil but won't get the same spicy the aroma and taste.


When the flu is past I will look for it. We do have special fresh spices. Thanks WCK and LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I bet she loves it! My nieces both have long hair and love theirs too.


What pattern did you use?


----------



## west coast kitty

I've been mentioning that we are getting lots of rain ... well this morning the carpet in the downstairs bedroom was wet so water was seeping in thru the foundation :sm13: And so far the lake has come further up the pasture than we have seen for many years. I took pics, but haven't loaded up from camera yet. 

We are on a down slope so when we get heavy rains it's like a stream coming down the driveways. Years ago DH put more weeping tile and drainage pipes to divert water but most were on the other side of the house. This morning he was out trenching and we wet vacuumed up quite a bit of water. But no real damage.

The news had lots of stories of washed out roads, major flooding, and accidents in many parts of the Island.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What pattern did you use?


They were simple and used varigated yarn, so I didn't use a pattern. One was broken rib stitch and the other was k1 in row below purl rib on one round and plain knit on 2nd round.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I've been mentioning that we are getting lots of rain ... well this morning the carpet in the downstairs bedroom was wet so water was seeping in thru the foundation :sm13: And so far the lake has come further up the pasture than we have seen for many years. I took pics, but haven't loaded up from camera yet.
> 
> We are on a down slope so when we get heavy rains it's like a stream coming down the driveways. Years ago DH put more weeping tile and drainage pipes to divert water but most were on the other side of the house. This morning he was out trenching and we wet vacuumed up quite a bit of water. But no real damage.
> 
> The news had lots of stories of washed out roads, major flooding, and accidents in many parts of the Island.


Oh no WCK. What about a dehumidifer? Too late to spell right. ha. We had to do that before with the kitchen floor. Don't let it mildew.
I saw on the weather you were getting lots of rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> They were simple and used varigated yarn, so I didn't use a pattern. One was broken rib stitch and the other was k1 in row below purl rib on one round and plain knit on 2nd round.


You probably have everything memorized by heart. I bet they were cute.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no WCK. What about a dehumidifer? Too late to spell right. ha. We had to do that before with the kitchen floor. Don't let it mildew.
> I saw on the weather you were getting lots of rain.


Because we get so much dampness over the winter, we have 4 dehumidifier vents/fans between upstairs and downstairs. There is also a baseboard electric heater in that bedroom so we turned the heat up after the water got vacuumed up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Because we get so much dampness over the winter, we have 4 dehumidifier vents/fans between upstairs and downstairs. There is also a baseboard electric heater in that bedroom so we turned the heat up after the water got vacuumed up.


Good. It is amazing how much dehumidifers can draw out. We need one full time ours was rented.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good. It is amazing how much dehumidifers can draw out. We need one full time ours was rented.


There was mildew in the window frames and drapes when we moved in so one of the first things we did was put in a proper ventilation system and then replaced most of the windows over time. It's amazing how much damage moisture can do.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are my socks.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521586-1.html
> My wip of a messy bun hat.


I don't think it is messy I love the color what is it ?? color I mean.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> There was mildew in the window frames and drapes when we moved in so one of the first things we did was put in a proper ventilation system and then replaced most of the windows over time. It's amazing how much damage moisture can do.


Mildew can make you sick. We had it on a rent house when we first got married. We all got sick and had to move.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I don't think it is messy I love the color what is it ?? color I mean.


I had some wool in my STASH and used it. Caron and Lionbrand mixed.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Here is the link to LL's recipe. I made it with chicken and it was sooo good!
> 
> http://thewoksoflife.com/2015/06/thai-basil-beef-pad-gra-prow/


Oh it sounds yummy thanks WCK for passing it on and thanks LL for posting it.

I wonder if I check Penezey's Spices if they carry it? Will have to try it and see.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I've been mentioning that we are getting lots of rain ... well this morning the carpet in the downstairs bedroom was wet so water was seeping in thru the foundation :sm13: And so far the lake has come further up the pasture than we have seen for many years. I took pics, but haven't loaded up from camera yet.
> 
> We are on a down slope so when we get heavy rains it's like a stream coming down the driveways. Years ago DH put more weeping tile and drainage pipes to divert water but most were on the other side of the house. This morning he was out trenching and we wet vacuumed up quite a bit of water. But no real damage.
> 
> The news had lots of stories of washed out roads, major flooding, and accidents in many parts of the Island.


Oh that is sad to hear. Hope it has let up rain I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> There was mildew in the window frames and drapes when we moved in so one of the first things we did was put in a proper ventilation system and then replaced most of the windows over time. It's amazing how much damage moisture can do.


You sure have it water proof, but with that much rain I can see why it happen.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> It was delicious LL, yummmmmmm. Thanks so much for sharing the recipe. You are right, the Thai basil makes a big difference, love the aroma and the taste.


Soooo glad you liked it. I love the recipe. Thai basil is very different and delicious. Easy to make too. It's all in the prep. Yayyy!!!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Here is the link to LL's recipe. I made it with chicken and it was sooo good!
> 
> http://thewoksoflife.com/2015/06/thai-basil-beef-pad-gra-prow/


Yarnie, it's not spicy at all. Wonderful.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I wouldn't be able to get the Thai basil here. What other kind could I use? Was it fresh?


You must use Thai basil. No choice. Look and let me know if you find it. I bet you will. Not as rare as you think. I plan to grow it this summer!


----------



## west coast kitty

CB did you see Crusoe taking a spin on Ottawa's Rideau Canal?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1739251716163316


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Soooo glad you liked it. I love the recipe. Thai basil is very different and delicious. Easy to make too. It's all in the prep. Yayyy!!!


And fast too! Including jasmine rice the total time from start to sitting at the table was about 25 minutes.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> You must use Thai basil. No choice. Look and let me know if you find it. I bet you will. Not as rare as you think. I plan to grow it this summer!


You'll have that wonderful scent wherever you decide to plant. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I have heard a lot of saying growing up in the south. Today I heard on Dr. Phil that someone was airing their dirty panties. Sounds like what is happening on KP lately.


----------



## west coast kitty

It was so good to see the sun out for a while this morning, but the clouds came back and we're getting a little more rain this afternoon.

We lost power for a little over an hour this morning. I had just poured another cup of coffee and started to play scrabble when it went down. So I started a pair of mittens for Mom. When I talked to her on Sunday she said one of her friends had asked for new mitts and Mom doesn't do thumbs!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have heard a lot of saying growing up in the south. Today I heard on Dr. Phil that someone was airing their dirty panties. Sounds like what is happening on KP lately.


Hard to believe if I wasn't reading it :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> And fast too! Including jasmine rice the total time from start to sitting at the table was about 25 minutes.


Right. Quick. You just need to get the prep work done and ready..

See PM.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> You'll have that wonderful scent wherever you decide to plant. Let us know how it works out.


Ok. But, it will be in June. Might order seeds. My husband doesn't like Thai food. I told him that I was going to make this again soon. He said, "Don't threaten me". Ha Ha!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Ok. But, it will be in June. Might order seeds. My husband doesn't like Thai food. I told him that I was going to make this again soon. He said, "Don't threaten me". Ha Ha!


Funny. My husband could smell it cooking from the den and came right out to ask when it will be ready. He loves Asian food too as long as it isn't too hot/spicy. He grew up in a large farming family and they didn't eat much ethnic food while he was growing up so he had to develop his taste buds.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Funny. My husband could smell it cooking from the den and came right out to ask when it will be ready. He loves Asian food too as long as it isn't too hot/spicy. He grew up in a large farming family and they didn't eat much ethnic food while he was growing up so he had to develop his taste buds.


So glad he liked it. I'll work on my husband.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I know. Like a series of bombs going off. Loud as that.


west coast kitty said:


> Hard to believe if I wasn't reading it :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It was so good to see the sun out for a while this morning, but the clouds came back and we're getting a little more rain this afternoon.
> 
> We lost power for a little over an hour this morning. I had just poured another cup of coffee and started to play scrabble when it went down. So I started a pair of mittens for Mom. When I talked to her on Sunday she said one of her friends had asked for new mitts and Mom doesn't do thumbs!


I am glad you got sun. Are you going to get more rain? Where was the rain when you had the fires?

I love your mother. Thumbs are tricky. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I got some Africa or some kind of basil from my plant swap a few years ago. It had pretty purple flowers and smelled great. I never ate it. So sad when it died. 


west coast kitty said:


> You'll have that wonderful scent wherever you decide to plant. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> You must use Thai basil. No choice. Look and let me know if you find it. I bet you will. Not as rare as you think. I plan to grow it this summer!


When you posted that it reminded me of seeing it at the garden center last spring when looking for herbs to plant . I love basil and saw the Thai Basil and skip pass it as did not know what would use it for.

Thanks LL will be looking for it in spring.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It was so good to see the sun out for a while this morning, but the clouds came back and we're getting a little more rain this afternoon.
> 
> We lost power for a little over an hour this morning. I had just poured another cup of coffee and started to play scrabble when it went down. So I started a pair of mittens for Mom. When I talked to her on Sunday she said one of her friends had asked for new mitts and Mom doesn't do thumbs!


Well I hope it stops raining for you. Sounds like you have had enough. Not good to hear power went out. Sounds like mittens would be about right to do.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have heard a lot of saying growing up in the south. Today I heard on Dr. Phil that someone was airing their dirty panties. Sounds like what is happening on KP lately.


Oh I love that saying never heard it before. Does sound like what is going on in KP .


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you got sun. Are you going to get more rain? Where was the rain when you had the fires?
> 
> I love your mother. Thumbs are tricky. :sm17:


Like sock toes :sm23:

I'm disappointed that the clouds moved back in so I can't see the blue super blood moon. More rain in the forecast through the weekend and water levels are still very high. Human nature -- in the summer when it's hot and dry we will be begging for rain!

I had a nice long chat with a Calgary friend tonight; it was good to catch up.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> When you posted that it reminded me of seeing it at the garden center last spring when looking for herbs to plant . I love basil and saw the Thai Basil and skip pass it as did not know what would use it for.
> 
> Thanks LL will be looking for it in spring.


I think it would be really good in any stir fry.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well I hope it stops raining for you. Sounds like you have had enough. Not good to hear power went out. Sounds like mittens would be about right to do.


Mom is running low on yarn so I'll put a package together and add a few mitts and maybe a few hats. Can't forget Dad, so I'll get a new jigsaw puzzle for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Like sock toes :sm23:
> 
> I'm disappointed that the clouds moved back in so I can't see the blue super blood moon. More rain in the forecast through the weekend and water levels are still very high. Human nature -- in the summer when it's hot and dry we will be begging for rain!
> 
> I had a nice long chat with a Calgary friend tonight; it was good to catch up.


I have had trouble with gloves but the toe is the one I hate. I made the flip top mittens with fingers for Andrew and I think he lost one of them. Never making them again. They were the pain.
It is cloudy here too so no super blue for me either. Right before sun rise here.
How long has it been since you have talked to your friend? Nice to talk to old friends. I am finally getting to go out with Rose tomorrow. I haven't seen her since Oct when she got out of the hospital. She has canceled 3 times so hope we do make it tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have had trouble with gloves but the toe is the one I hate. I made the flip top mittens with fingers for Andrew and I think he lost one of them. Never making them again. They were the pain.
> It is cloudy here too so no super blue for me either. Right before sun rise here.
> How long has it been since you have talked to your friend? Nice to talk to old friends. I am finally getting to go out with Rose tomorrow. I haven't seen her since Oct when she got out of the hospital. She has canceled 3 times so hope we do make it tomorrow.
> I


I hope you enjoy your day with Rose tomorrow. How is she doing?

Old friends are so special; we can just talk and start up where we left off even though we haven't seen each other for a few years. We chat on line fairly often, but haven't talked on the phone for a couple of months so made up for it tonight with 1.5 hours. We're hoping to see each other in the spring.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have had trouble with gloves but the toe is the one I hate. I made the flip top mittens with fingers for Andrew and I think he lost one of them. Never making them again. They were the pain.
> It is cloudy here too so no super blue for me either. Right before sun rise here.
> How long has it been since you have talked to your friend? Nice to talk to old friends. I am finally getting to go out with Rose tomorrow. I haven't seen her since Oct when she got out of the hospital. She has canceled 3 times so hope we do make it tomorrow.
> I


Oh good to hear you and Rose are meeting up. Know you both will enjoy it and able to catch up. How is she doing now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

All I know is Rose is doing good but still having problems with short term memory. I hated to call and bother her. I sent her messages on facebook but don't know if she remember how to do it. She never answered me.
It is great to just take up like you just saw or heard from a friend yesterday. I hope WCK you get to see your friend in the spring. Is that when you are going to see your parents? One and half hours is a good visit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Since it is quiet tonight and no popcorn I will tell a Chewy story. I got addicted to peppermint at Christmas. I told my son I wished I had some. He brought me a big bag in . I had it close to my knitting area and was eating to much. I found a flat wooden bowl and put my candy with my snow men display. I found that Chewy had been going by and getting him a piece and eating it. Shame on him. I can't let him around the butter or the peppermint now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Solo where are you girlfriend?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> All I know is Rose is doing good but still having problems with short term memory. I hated to call and bother her. I sent her messages on facebook but don't know if she remember how to do it. She never answered me.
> It is great to just take up like you just saw or heard from a friend yesterday. I hope WCK you get to see your friend in the spring. Is that when you are going to see your parents? One and half hours is a good visit.


Is there a support group that can help with hints to help with memory? sticky notes or alarms on her phone?

I'll visit my parents in March, but won't go on to Calgary. Val is hoping to come out to visit family in Vancouver and then make a trip over here.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since it is quiet tonight and no popcorn I will tell a Chewy story. I got addicted to peppermint at Christmas. I told my son I wished I had some. He brought me a big bag in . I had it close to my knitting area and was eating to much. I found a flat wooden bowl and put my candy with my snow men display. I found that Chewy had been going by and getting him a piece and eating it. Shame on him. I can't let him around the butter or the peppermint now.


Chewy now has peppermint flavoured doggie breath :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Is there a support group that can help with hints to help with memory? sticky notes or alarms on her phone?
> 
> I'll visit my parents in March, but won't go on to Calgary. Val is hoping to come out to visit family in Vancouver and then make a trip over here.


I don't know what kind of help Rose has. She has talked about keeping records of her appointments. I will ask her tomorrow if she doesn't cancel again.

That is great Val will come to your house . I know your parents will be happy to see you again. Get the extra suitcase ready for the yarn and puzzles.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> When you posted that it reminded me of seeing it at the garden center last spring when looking for herbs to plant . I love basil and saw the Thai Basil and skip pass it as did not know what would use it for.
> 
> Thanks LL will be looking for it in spring.


Good to eat!


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo where are you girlfriend?


I'm here reading. I'm trying to stay out of trouble. I've had my fill of problems lately. Today the weather is wonderful. High 60's, sunny and breezy. Tomorrow it will be at least 20 degrees cooler with more cold weather over the weekend. I'm enjoying these rare days.

Chewy is a real character. Trent doesn't like peppermint. Chocolate is his thing. He likes everything that is bad for dogs. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> I'm here reading. I'm trying to stay out of trouble. I've had my fill of problems lately. Today the weather is wonderful. High 60's, sunny and breezy. Tomorrow it will be at least 20 degrees cooler with more cold weather over the weekend. I'm enjoying these rare days.
> 
> Chewy is a real character. Trent doesn't like peppermint. Chocolate is his thing. He likes everything that is bad for dogs. :sm02: :sm02:


I have missed you. I am trying to do the same thing. Open your mouth around here and you could get slayed .

I am glad you are having good weather. We have the same weather up and down.

Maybe if you didn't offer Trent he may like peppermint.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have missed you. I am trying to do the same thing. Open your mouth around here and you could get slayed .
> 
> I am glad you are having good weather. We have the same weather up and down.
> 
> Maybe if you didn't offer Trent he may like peppermint.


Hey you just want Trent to have a Chewy type in trouble with owners. Nasty.


----------



## theyarnlady

Solo we are going from 40 plus today into 3 and down to minus tomorrow night. How is that for fun.


----------



## theyarnlady

How did your visit with Rose go ?


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Good to eat!


Can not wait to get some basil and try your recipe. It does sound good.

Chili in crock pot tomorrow as it will be cold really cold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> How did your visit with Rose go ?


It was nice. I told WCK she seems like the old Rose. Just slower in movement . She didn't remember anything from the injury or her hospital visit. I told her some funny things she did and said. She laughed. She got a little forgetful as the day moved on but I know she was tired. God preformed a miracle on her. For 2 weeks she didn't move or anything. Her eyes started moving after that and one miracle after another. Now we are getting to enjoy her company again. PTL

Thanks for asking and thanks for the prayers for her.♥


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> I'm here reading. I'm trying to stay out of trouble. I've had my fill of problems lately. Today the weather is wonderful. High 60's, sunny and breezy. Tomorrow it will be at least 20 degrees cooler with more cold weather over the weekend. I'm enjoying these rare days.
> 
> Chewy is a real character. Trent doesn't like peppermint. Chocolate is his thing. He likes everything that is bad for dogs. :sm02: :sm02:


Take advantage of those sunny days when you get them. We are still in the rain belt through the weekend and maybe into next week too.

Trent is like people -- we really like the things bad for us too :sm23:

No shortage of opportunities to get into trouble!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have missed you. I am trying to do the same thing. Open your mouth around here and you could get slayed .
> 
> I am glad you are having good weather. We have the same weather up and down.
> 
> Maybe if you didn't offer Trent he may like peppermint.


You are sounding like a puppy enabler :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Solo we are going from 40 plus today into 3 and down to minus tomorrow night. How is that for fun.


Good day for you to stay in and knit your hat!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Can not wait to get some basil and try your recipe. It does sound good.
> 
> Chili in crock pot tomorrow as it will be cold really cold.


That sounds good. Do you put ground beef into your chili?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> You are sounding like a puppy enabler :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: I think you are right. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was nice. I told WCK she seems like the old Rose. Just slower in movement . She didn't remember anything from the injury or her hospital visit. I told her some funny things she did and said. She laughed. She got a little forgetful as the day moved on but I know she was tired. God preformed a miracle on her. For 2 weeks she didn't move or anything. Her eyes started moving after that and one miracle after another. Now we are getting to enjoy her company again. PTL
> 
> Thanks for asking and thanks for the prayers for her.â¥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Can not wait to get some basil and try your recipe. It does sound good.
> 
> Chili in crock pot tomorrow as it will be cold really cold.


Do you have to wear a hat in the house when it is so cold ? I do. I got one on right now and it is only in the 40's.
I missed the super moon last night. I saw it when it was over the house but not turned.
Now I want chili for supper but we had it last week. Maybe soup again but we are not going to be that cold here. I hope you stay warm in that too cold for weather.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> You are sounding like a puppy enabler :sm23:


well we know she is and Chewy just loves it to. She knows how to spoil Chewy rotten.


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> I'm here reading. I'm trying to stay out of trouble. I've had my fill of problems lately. Today the weather is wonderful. High 60's, sunny and breezy. Tomorrow it will be at least 20 degrees cooler with more cold weather over the weekend. I'm enjoying these rare days.
> 
> Chewy is a real character. Trent doesn't like peppermint. Chocolate is his thing. He likes everything that is bad for dogs. :sm02: :sm02:


What is going on? Hope nothing serious


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Good day for you to stay in and knit your hat!


yes it may be, but knowing me probably get into some other trouble.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds good. Do you put ground beef into your chili?


ground sirloin this time but do use ground turkey or chicken too. What ever I feel like.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> well we know she is and Chewy just loves it to. She knows how to spoil Chewy rotten.


I know it is my fault. The big mutt missed me today and I let him sit in my lap and take a nap until my legs feel asleep. I spoil just about everyone or thing I am around. Birds. chickens, dogs. grandkids. You name I can spoil it. Husband is spoiled too.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> well we know she is and Chewy just loves it to. She knows how to spoil Chewy rotten.


Yes - we don't spoil our kitties that much do we? :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know it is my fault. The big mutt missed me today and I let him sit in my lap and take a nap until my legs feel asleep. I spoil just about everyone or thing I am around. Birds. chickens, dogs. grandkids. You name I can spoil it. Husband is spoiled too.


And they all adore you for it!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - we don't spoil our kitties that much do we? :sm23: :sm09:


I think I heard Earl say you did.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - we don't spoil our kitties that much do we? :sm23: :sm09:


no I never would do that and know you would not either.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have to wear a hat in the house when it is so cold ? I do. I got one on right now and it is only in the 40's.
> I missed the super moon last night. I saw it when it was over the house but not turned.
> Now I want chili for supper but we had it last week. Maybe soup again but we are not going to be that cold here. I hope you stay warm in that too cold for weather.


no not a hat but my hands get cold so I run hot water over them to warm them up or use heating pad and rest hands on them.

Willie gets cold ears so I rub them softly till they warm up.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think I heard Earl say you did.


Earl talks too much!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> no I never would do that and know you would not either.


We don't need too, cats already know they are the boss


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> no not a hat but my hands get cold so I run hot water over them to warm them up or use heating pad and rest hands on them.
> 
> Willie gets cold ears so I rub them softly till they warm up.


Willie needs the hat and you need handwarmers


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We don't need too, cats already know they are the boss


now you got that right. You never can own a cat they own you.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Willie needs the hat and you need handwarmers


That's about right.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Can not wait to get some basil and try your recipe. It does sound good.
> 
> Chili in crock pot tomorrow as it will be cold really cold.


Yummm!


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Solo we are going from 40 plus today into 3 and down to minus tomorrow night. How is that for fun.


That's way too cold for me. Time to hibernate.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was nice. I told WCK she seems like the old Rose. Just slower in movement . She didn't remember anything from the injury or her hospital visit. I told her some funny things she did and said. She laughed. She got a little forgetful as the day moved on but I know she was tired. God preformed a miracle on her. For 2 weeks she didn't move or anything. Her eyes started moving after that and one miracle after another. Now we are getting to enjoy her company again. PTL
> 
> Thanks for asking and thanks for the prayers for her.♥


That's such good news about your friend CB.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> well we know she is and Chewy just loves it to. She knows how to spoil Chewy rotten.


That's why Chewy is CB's dog. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> no not a hat but my hands get cold so I run hot water over them to warm them up or use heating pad and rest hands on them.
> 
> Willie gets cold ears so I rub them softly till they warm up.


I don't wear a hat but do wear fingerless gloves around the house when it's really cold.


----------



## Lukelucy

How is everyone. Took a short trip. Had fun.


----------



## west coast kitty

I saw the video online yesterday -- with the high tides and swollen rivers, a sea lion seems to have made his way to our local Somenos Marsh (the shallow end of our lake). The marsh is still flooded but it's unknown if he can make his way back to the coast.

http://www.cowichanvalleycitizen.com/news/video-adventurous-sea-lion-swimming-in-somenos-marsh-going-viral/


----------



## west coast kitty

OMG, I can't imagine anyone making it through the day with nails like that!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=361541167549621


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> It's bitter cold today in IL. I've got wool socks on and a huge sweater, heater set to 70 and still freezing inside.
> 
> The only one warm is our Ginger (dog) who has tons is hair.


Time for you to cuddle on the couch with Ginger


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> How is everyone. Took a short trip. Had fun.


Nice to see you back LL; glad you had a good visit.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to see you back LL; glad you had a good visit.


Yes, my cousin is so much fun. Her husband was away on business so it was just the two of us and her daughter. She is so funny.


----------



## west coast kitty

Love you CB


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, my cousin is so much fun. Her husband was away on business so it was just the two of us and her daughter. She is so funny.


A perfect get-a-way for you!


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> I am...


 :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady

knittingthyme said:


> It's bitter cold today in IL. I've got wool socks on and a huge sweater, heater set to 70 and still freezing inside.
> 
> The only one warm is our Ginger (dog) who has tons is hair.


Then you must get Ginger to cuddle up to you. I know what you mean about cold. Think it is harder when you go from 40's and 50's one day and into single digit's the next day. 
Then tonight going down in the sub zeros . Not good but blankets and warm jam's fit the bill.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I saw the video online yesterday -- with the high tides and swollen rivers, a sea lion seems to have made his way to our local Somenos Marsh (the shallow end of our lake). The marsh is still flooded but it's unknown if he can make his way back to the coast.
> 
> http://www.cowichanvalleycitizen.com/news/video-adventurous-sea-lion-swimming-in-somenos-marsh-going-viral/


Hope he makes it out to the ocean. If not will the wild life team come in and help it?


----------



## theyarnlady

LL girl only days are always fun. Always have a riot when we do it. Glad you had a good one.


----------



## theyarnlady

New Chili recipe , not what I thought would be like. Good but not great sending it to the out box waste basket I mean. 

At least I tried it now back to normal Chili recipe.


----------



## theyarnlady

I have been watching a show. It is unbelievable what human or should say sub humans can do to each other and still claim to be sane. 

As The Worm Turns now that is a real soap opera . 

Good night to watch what will happen to them next. Show starts around 8 or 9 so will have to watch again .


----------



## theyarnlady

knittingthyme said:


> It is harder....last Friday it was sunny and in the 40's today a high of 20! It's windy too.
> 
> Our home was built in 1929 with NO insulation and I swear you can feel the northwest winds blow right through.
> 
> Ginger keeps looking at me like "will you please let me go"!


Oh I can understand that our house was built in the 40's. If the curtains move you know which way the wind blows.

Oh but Ginger has to know she is the heating pad for you right now. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

knittingthyme said:


> I'm making Goulash for the 1st time in over 30 years. I didn't want to head out to the grocery store so pulled together from the pantry.
> 
> It's a Paula Deen recipe.
> 
> Chili is a personal taste


I like Goulash too have not made it in a while now that you mention it will have to make it again.

I love Paula Dean, it was awful what the press and people did to her. To say she was spoke wrong of the black race. My gosh how twisted they got and she paid for it. It was not right. Sometimes I want to cuff people like that aside of the head


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> A perfect get-a-way for you!


Yes. Came home and made dinner. Husband was not happy with it. Turkey Pot Pie.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hope he makes it out to the ocean. If not will the wild life team come in and help it?


An update said a conservation officer would come in if the sea lion got into trouble. We've watched for him whenever we look out at the lake but haven't got a glimpse of him yet.


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> It is harder....last Friday it was sunny and in the 40's today a high of 20! It's windy too.
> 
> Our home was built in 1929 with NO insulation and I swear you can feel the northwest winds blow right through.
> 
> Ginger keeps looking at me like "will you please let me go"!


You must feel like you're in a fridge without insulation! Solo had burst water pipes a few days ago, so a heads up to keep an eye on your pipes.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> New Chili recipe , not what I thought would be like. Good but not great sending it to the out box waste basket I mean.
> 
> At least I tried it now back to normal Chili recipe.


You don't know without trying


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I have been watching a show. It is unbelievable what human or should say sub humans can do to each other and still claim to be sane.
> 
> As The Worm Turns now that is a real soap opera .
> 
> Good night to watch what will happen to them next. Show starts around 8 or 9 so will have to watch again .


Reality TV :sm23: Have you got the popcorn ready?


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> I'm making Goulash for the 1st time in over 30 years. I didn't want to head out to the grocery store so pulled together from the pantry.
> 
> It's a Paula Deen recipe.
> 
> Chili is a personal taste


I love goulash with noodles! Perfect meal for a cold night.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. Came home and made dinner. Husband was not happy with it. Turkey Pot Pie.


My DH absolutely loves anything with turkey in it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knittingthyme said:


> It's bitter cold today in IL. I've got wool socks on and a huge sweater, heater set to 70 and still freezing inside.
> 
> The only one warm is our Ginger (dog) who has tons is hair.


We went to Little Rock today. It got cold and I didn't have a coat. 
Not as cold as where you live tho.
What kind of terrier is Ginger? Beautiful dog.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> How is everyone. Took a short trip. Had fun.


Where did you go ? I hope somewhere warm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> OMG, I can't imagine anyone making it through the day with nails like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=361541167549621
> 
> 
> 
> How could you? Only if you need a weapon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Love you CB


Thank you sweet friend. Love you too. It is over. PTL!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knittingthyme said:


> It is harder....last Friday it was sunny and in the 40's today a high of 20! It's windy too.
> 
> Our home was built in 1929 with NO insulation and I swear you can feel the northwest winds blow right through.
> 
> Ginger keeps looking at me like "will you please let me go"!


That is funny. I always thought I wanted an old house to fix up. Now mine is 40 yo and it is never ending fixing. We do have some insulation tho. Put on a hat with your wool socks.


----------



## west coast kitty

KFN have you ever been there? 84 year old Elsie Eiler is the last remaining resident of Monowi.

http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20180129-welcome-to-monowi-nebraska-population-1?ocid=tvl.syn.atl.we.0.partn


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> That's about right.


I couldn't be dissed by my pet. lol I want something that comes to me when I call so I can hug on it and put the 110lb thing in my lap.


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> It really was and I was wondering why I haven't made it in so long?


I haven't made it in a long time either. DH doesn't digest beef that well anymore but I could make it with pork instead - maybe this weekend.


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> The dog in the picture, Bo, is half afghan/Old English Sheepdog.. Ginger is a Cocker Spaniel.


That's an unusal mix; he seems to have more of the sheepdog features. He would keep you warm too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you sweet friend. Love you too. It is over. PTL!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I couldn't be dissed by my pet. lol I want something that comes to me when I call so I can hug on it and put the 110lb thing in my lap.


They do come for tummy rubs and pets right after they've dissed us :sm23: Especially if they want to eat!


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> Old homes have a lot of charm..and a new house at some point becomes an old home too...
> 
> All homes have upkeep needs. What hard about old homes is that nothing is "standard" and costs more.


Can insulation be blown into the walls and attic?


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> I always substitute ground turkey for the beef. Beef becomes harder to digest.


Definitely on a future menu then; turkey is DH's favourite!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

west coast kitty said:


> KFN have you ever been there? 84 year old Elsie Eiler is the last remaining resident of Monowi.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20180129-welcome-to-monowi-nebraska-population-1?ocid=tvl.syn.atl.we.0.partn


Nope, I haven't. I've been to Niobrara, Nebraska which is 18 miles from there. Several years ago, our who family canoed down the Niobrara river. That was before grandchildren.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Reality TV :sm23: Have you got the popcorn ready?


Yes went out and bought extra. Seems to be going through it like crazy. Also got the cokes too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I have been watching a show. It is unbelievable what human or should say sub humans can do to each other and still claim to be sane.
> 
> As The Worm Turns now that is a real soap opera .
> 
> Good night to watch what will happen to them next. Show starts around 8 or 9 so will have to watch again .


 :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

yes yes yes. PTL CB


----------



## theyarnlady

knittingthyme said:


> I always substitute ground turkey for the beef. Beef becomes harder to digest.


I love Bison too but has to be cook on low heat. Do you use a bit of pork with your ground Turkey? when making meat loaf or Chili? I find it is to dry and needs a bit of gound pork .


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> They do come for tummy rubs and pets right after they've dissed us :sm23: Especially if they want to eat!


Yes but we have cats who own us. Not a 110 pound dog, I can just see CB wait I could not see CB with that much dog on her lap . I can not even see her able to move her arms to pet Chewy.


----------



## theyarnlady

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Nope, I haven't. I've been to Niobrara, Nebraska which is 18 miles from there. Several years ago, our who family canoed down the Niobrara river. That was before grandchildren.


I want to move there population of 1 and I could add two more. What fun to have a person who has so many stories to tell and no problem with crime or loud mouths running off.


----------



## west coast kitty

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Nope, I haven't. I've been to Niobrara, Nebraska which is 18 miles from there. Several years ago, our who family canoed down the Niobrara river. That was before grandchildren.


Sounds like a fun trip! I love reading about quirky little places and events.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Yes went out and bought extra. Seems to be going through it like crazy. Also got the cokes too.


I've already had a glass of wine and now working on water


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> I don't wear a hat but do wear fingerless gloves around the house when it's really cold.


I did too until I gave them to my mail lady and never made me anymore. To do list. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I love Bison too but has to be cook on low heat. Do you use a bit of pork with your ground Turkey? when making meat loaf or Chili? I find it is to dry and needs a bit of gound pork .


Do you get the bison in your local grocery store? We had buffalo/bison in some of the Alberta groceries, but haven't seen it here. It reminded me of moose, very lean and tasty, but on the dry side so I wrapped with bacon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knittingthyme said:


> The dog in the picture, Bo, is half afghan/Old English Sheepdog.. Ginger is a Cocker Spaniel.


I remember Ginger. Bo is beautiful! I love Sheepdogs. I always wanted one . Too hot here for one. I thought Bo was the one you were holding. I knew he would be a lap full.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Thanks for the Praise The Lord pic . My kind of cat if I had a kind.♥


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Do you get the bison in your local grocery store? We had buffalo/bison in some of the Alberta groceries, but haven't seen it here. It reminded me of moose, very lean and tasty, but on the dry side so I wrapped with bacon.


Yes can get it in a town near by . In spring and summer get it at farmers market yes it is dry if you cook it on high heat Man who I buy it from at farmers market when first bought it he told me low and slow. That way meat is juice . He also has taco bison meat. It is so so good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I haven't had Bison but have had elk. It is kinda dry too. It didn't really have favor like beef. I can eat it but not deer. More kin to cow or some story like that Dh told me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Animals are funny. My GD sent this to me.http://www.facebook.com/DailyViralStories/videos/1732736613459109/
Plus smart. I want the donkeys .


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Animals are funny. My GD sent this to me.http://www.facebook.com/DailyViralStories/videos/1732736613459109/


They were all cute, but that boxer was a really good escape artist :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> They were all cute, but that boxer was a really good escape artist :sm23:


The mouse kinda freaked me out. I just found one last week in one of the boys old dump truck. GS sent the video of only the mouse taking a bath. At least I know they are clean.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> The mouse kinda freaked me out. I just found one last week in one of the boys old dump truck. GS sent the video of only the mouse taking a bath. At least I know they are clean.


Iam glad to know they are clean like to know they are when they died. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I've already had a glass of wine and now working on water


Water now that's me right now to. But have to be careful as I do gag on it when I see some of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Iam glad to know they are clean like to know they are when they died. :sm16:


I don't think mine had a bath or how long it had been in the truck. It was a shock when it plopped out on the floor but was happy it was dead. I took the empty cracker box and scooped it up . I wanted to close my eyes but I was afraid he would come back to life and get me.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think mine had a bath or how long it had been in the truck. It was a shock when it plopped out on the floor but was happy it was dead. I took the empty cracker box and scooped it up . I wanted to close my eyes but I was afraid he would come back to life and get me.


Sorry laughing cracker box and come back to life. You are to funny new Chapter in book.

How to know when mouse is dead and my cracker box coffin.


----------



## theyarnlady

Late here and no more popcorn.

So will say Good night and God Bless each and every one on DP.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> My DH absolutely loves anything with turkey in it.


I love turkey. Thought it was good.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where did you go ? I hope somewhere warm.


Will pm


----------



## Lukelucy

knittingthyme said:


> That is a cute video..


I loved the video.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I love turkey. Thought it was good.


Me too, love Turkey breast . We can not eat whole Turkey unless it is small. Two people and would have freeze it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Animals are funny. My GD sent this to me.http://www.facebook.com/DailyViralStories/videos/1732736613459109/
> Plus smart. I want the donkeys .


Oh Love it, hey I got in and out of Face Book yeah.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> I saw the video online yesterday -- with the high tides and swollen rivers, a sea lion seems to have made his way to our local Somenos Marsh (the shallow end of our lake). The marsh is still flooded but it's unknown if he can make his way back to the coast.
> 
> http://www.cowichanvalleycitizen.com/news/video-adventurous-sea-lion-swimming-in-somenos-marsh-going-viral/


Will the sea lion get help getting back to the sea?

In Florida the Manatees always got into situations like this. They like really warm water and generally congregate in those areas. Winter poses a problem for some of them and they go seeking warm water in areas they have no business being because it's not safe for the manatee. The water processing plants were favorite areas as well as shallow canals. There was always a group of individuals that would help the gov't agencies out and get these sweet things back to safety.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> OMG, I can't imagine anyone making it through the day with nails like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=361541167549621
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Totally useless but pretty to look at.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Me too, love Turkey breast . We can not eat whole Turkey unless it is small. Two people and would have freeze it.


I went through my freezer and found gravy, stuffing and turkey. I will get if out next week so I don't have to cook. I don't like it as much after it's been
frozen.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think mine had a bath or how long it had been in the truck. It was a shock when it plopped out on the floor but was happy it was dead. I took the empty cracker box and scooped it up . I wanted to close my eyes but I was afraid he would come back to life and get me.


Growing up my sister and I would watch Sci=Fi Theatre every Saturday night. One night they had a movie about piranha like cockroaches. One unsuspecting guy found a cockroach in his bathroom sink so he drowned it and let it go down the drain. Obviously the wrong thing to do. After he finished shaving, a bunch of other cockroaches came up into the sink and proceeded to kill him piranha style. It took me the longest time to kill a bug in my sink. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy

knittingthyme said:


> Since ground turkey is mostly white meat, that dries out quick, I buy skinless/boneless chicken thighs and grind them and add to the mix. Keep it moist.


Good idea.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> Growing up my sister and I would watch Sci=Fi Theatre every Saturday night. One night they had a movie about piranha like cockroaches. One unsuspecting guy found a cockroach in his bathroom sink so he drowned it and let it go down the drain. Obviously the wrong thing to do. After he finished shaving, a bunch of other cockroaches came up into the sink and proceeded to kill him piranha style. It took me the longest time to kill a bug in my sink. :sm02: :sm02:


Oh how I hate cockroaches! They are the worst.


----------



## theyarnlady

knittingthyme said:


> Since ground turkey is mostly white meat, that dries out quick, I buy skinless/boneless chicken thighs and grind them and add to the mix. Keep it moist.


Did not even know that or think about it. Thanks will be trying that one.


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> Growing up my sister and I would watch Sci=Fi Theatre every Saturday night. One night they had a movie about piranha like cockroaches. One unsuspecting guy found a cockroach in his bathroom sink so he drowned it and let it go down the drain. Obviously the wrong thing to do. After he finished shaving, a bunch of other cockroaches came up into the sink and proceeded to kill him piranha style. It took me the longest time to kill a bug in my sink. :sm02: :sm02:


Oh yuck yuck yuck.

But to funny about sinking cockroaches


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yuck yuck yuck.
> 
> But to funny about sinking cockroaches


Yuck is right!


----------



## theyarnlady

knittingthyme said:


> You could also just used ground turkey thighs which I do often...
> 
> I use white ground turkey in meatloaf because it stays moist, how I make it.


You have given me some good advice I love it. I love Turkey Burgers , will have to try it with Bar a Qe sauce. Oh now I am really hungry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> Growing up my sister and I would watch Sci=Fi Theatre every Saturday night. One night they had a movie about piranha like cockroaches. One unsuspecting guy found a cockroach in his bathroom sink so he drowned it and let it go down the drain. Obviously the wrong thing to do. After he finished shaving, a bunch of other cockroaches came up into the sink and proceeded to kill him piranha style. It took me the longest time to kill a bug in my sink. :sm02: :sm02:


We love Sci Fi oldies. When the grands come we watch them and laugh. I would have been scared to death of that movie. Maybe I did see it when I was young and that is why I am afraid of roaches. I can't believe DH and I went to see Willard in the 70's . I would have nightmares forever more now. FYI I have no problem killing bugs anywhere. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> We love Sci Fi oldies. When the grands come we watch them and laugh. I would have been scared to death of that movie. Maybe I did see it when I was young and that is why I am afraid of roaches. I can't believe DH and I went to see Willard in the 70's . I would have nightmares forever more now. FYI I have no problem killing bugs anywhere. :sm06:


Poor bugs you hit them before they have a chance to get out of your way. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> Will the sea lion get help getting back to the sea?
> 
> In Florida the Manatees always got into situations like this. They like really warm water and generally congregate in those areas. Winter poses a problem for some of them and they go seeking warm water in areas they have no business being because it's not safe for the manatee. The water processing plants were favorite areas as well as shallow canals. There was always a group of individuals that would help the gov't agencies out and get these sweet things back to safety.


The Marsh is a sanctuary so it's monitored and someone will try to help the poor guy to get back to salt water if he can't find his way. Curiosity and search for warmth and food seems to be a common factor in getting critters into tough spots.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> The Marsh is a sanctuary so it's monitored and someone will try to help the poor guy to get back to salt water if he can't find his way. Curiosity and search for warmth and food seems to be a common factor in getting critters into tough spots.


that is nice to hear


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> The mouse kinda freaked me out. I just found one last week in one of the boys old dump truck. GS sent the video of only the mouse taking a bath. At least I know they are clean.


I guess if someone wants a pet mouse, they want him clean :sm23: He did seem to enjoy his bath.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think mine had a bath or how long it had been in the truck. It was a shock when it plopped out on the floor but was happy it was dead. I took the empty cracker box and scooped it up . I wanted to close my eyes but I was afraid he would come back to life and get me.


You've been watching to many zombies lately :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Me too, love Turkey breast . We can not eat whole Turkey unless it is small. Two people and would have freeze it.


I don't mind freezing the leftovers, makes good stirfry, casserole and soup


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> Growing up my sister and I would watch Sci=Fi Theatre every Saturday night. One night they had a movie about piranha like cockroaches. One unsuspecting guy found a cockroach in his bathroom sink so he drowned it and let it go down the drain. Obviously the wrong thing to do. After he finished shaving, a bunch of other cockroaches came up into the sink and proceeded to kill him piranha style. It took me the longest time to kill a bug in my sink. :sm02: :sm02:


I don't remember seeing that program - maybe that's a good thing. The Outer Limits and Twilight Zone had some good stories though.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yuck yuck yuck.
> 
> But to funny about sinking cockroaches


Most of those movies were so silly they just couldn't scare anyone. We did get some of the real good ones also, like the original Invasion of the Body Snatchers, The Day the Earth Stood Still and DOA. All have been remakes over the years and none have been as good IMO.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> We love Sci Fi oldies. When the grands come we watch them and laugh. I would have been scared to death of that movie. Maybe I did see it when I was young and that is why I am afraid of roaches. I can't believe DH and I went to see Willard in the 70's . I would have nightmares forever more now. FYI I have no problem killing bugs anywhere. :sm06:


I don't have a problem killing bugs either. If they come into the house, they will be killed. Period. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> I don't remember seeing that program - maybe that's a good thing. The Outer Limits and Twilight Zone had some good stories though.


I loved the Twilight Zone. So many of those endings I never saw coming. I did watch The Outer Limits but preferred The Twilight Zone.


----------



## soloweygirl

soloweygirl said:


> Most of those movies were so silly they just couldn't scare anyone. We did get some of the real good ones also, like the original Invasion of the Body Snatchers, The Day the Earth Stood Still and DOA. All have been remakes over the years and none have been as good IMO.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> I don't have a problem killing bugs either. If they come into the house, they will be killed. Period. :sm02: :sm02:


Ha, Ha. Yes. They are in your nest. They need to stay in theirs.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> I loved the Twilight Zone. So many of those endings I never saw coming. I did watch The Outer Limits but preferred The Twilight Zone.


I have all the episodes of Twilight Zone. Love them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

soloweygirl said:


> Most of those movies were so silly they just couldn't scare anyone. We did get some of the real good ones also, like the original Invasion of the Body Snatchers, The Day the Earth Stood Still and DOA. All have been remakes over the years and none have been as good IMO.


Don't forget the "Killer Tomatoes". Never saw the remake. Why would I? :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Hey I can have a cat and a dog all in one
.http://www.shared.com/these-poodle-cats-are-so-fluffy-youll-squeal-with-delight-when-you-see-them/?utm_source=lift&utm_medium=influencer
I am scared of the one with gold eyes tho.


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> Most of those movies were so silly they just couldn't scare anyone. We did get some of the real good ones also, like the original Invasion of the Body Snatchers, The Day the Earth Stood Still and DOA. All have been remakes over the years and none have been as good IMO.


I agree the original Invasion of the Body Snatchers was better than the Donald Sutherland remake and I didn't see any of the newer remakes. I don't remember seeing the other 2.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hey I can have a cat and a dog all in one
> .http://www.shared.com/these-poodle-cats-are-so-fluffy-youll-squeal-with-delight-when-you-see-them/?utm_source=lift&utm_medium=influencer
> I am scared of the one with gold eyes tho.


They're cute but would take lots of brushing. I wonder if they get hairballs?


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> I loved the Twilight Zone. So many of those endings I never saw coming. I did watch The Outer Limits but preferred The Twilight Zone.


What ever Happen to Baby Jane kept me up for a couple of nights. Also the Birds one and the one with Norman Bates and The Shinning wow jump out of my seat with that one


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> They're cute but would take lots of brushing. I wonder if they get hairballs?


Have that problem with Willie he is a long hair and thick coat . So when I my lap brush him and he purrs through it all. So I would think it would not be different with the curly one.


----------



## theyarnlady

theyarnlady said:


> What ever Happen to Baby Jane kept me up for a couple of nights. Also the Birds one and the one with Norman Bates and The Shinning wow jump out of my seat with that one


Hitcock (not spelled right) sure knew how to scare people


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Have that problem with Willie he is a long hair and thick coat . So when I my lap brush him and he purrs through it all. So I would think it would not be different with the curly one.


Would you come brush Chewy for me? He s me too. Bad boy.me the whole time. When I get the scissors out he knows and bites the scissors.Cats must like to be brushed


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would you come brush Chewy for me? He s me too. Bad boy.me the whole time. When I get the scissors out he knows and bites the scissors.Cats must like to be brushed


I think it is because I started bushing Willie when he was a Kitten so he likes it. But boy try to cut his nails and he will bite. Vet comes to the house and when she stars off he goes. But when we take him to the vet and they do it he just lays there. When he has enough petting he will bite me but not hard. Then I tell him no. He knows he did wrong and goes to lay down and pout. Cat's are just as smart as dogs and more so. I would love to brush Chewy . He just does it as he has you wrap around his paws and knows how to play you just like Willie with his nails.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> What ever Happen to Baby Jane kept me up for a couple of nights. Also the Birds one and the one with Norman Bates and The Shinning wow jump out of my seat with that one


Yes for Baby Jane, Bette Davis and Joan Crawford had me on the edge of the seat. The Birds was interesting because we never knew what made them behave like that. I loved the book the Shining but the movie didn't seem real to me and I didn't like how Nicholson played the role.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hitcock (not spelled right) sure knew how to scare people


He did the psychological thrillers very well :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> What ever Happen to Baby Jane kept me up for a couple of nights. Also the Birds one and the one with Norman Bates and The Shinning wow jump out of my seat with that one


Bette Davis was pretty when she was young but so ugly and scary in What Happened to Baby Jane. My mother still is a afraid of the Birds.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> He did the psychological thrillers very well :sm24:


Didn't he have a program on TV too ?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Have that problem with Willie he is a long hair and thick coat . So when I my lap brush him and he purrs through it all. So I would think it would not be different with the curly one.


Charlie and Hugo had long hair and liked to be combed until they said "enough"!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't he have a program on TV too ?


You're right - it was called Hitchcock Presents. I remember his voice at the start and end of the programs, but don't remember what they were about

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0047708/


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Charlie and Hugo had long hair and liked to be combed until they said "enough"!


Same with Willie but he will still stay on my lap . he is a cuddle cat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> You're right - it was called Hitchcock Presents. I remember his voice at the start and end of the programs, but don't remember what they were about
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0047708/


We loved all of those.
We watched all of the Thriller series too .
I love suspense . I must like drama too I have seen a lot of it lately. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> We loved all of those.
> We watched all of the Thriller series too .
> I love suspense . I must like drama too I have seen a lot of it lately. :sm06: :sm06:


And Pray tell where is the drama??? Oh that's right lots of popcorn going on.

Am off late , five inches of snow here.

God Bless all .


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> What ever Happen to Baby Jane kept me up for a couple of nights. Also the Birds one and the one with Norman Bates and The Shinning wow jump out of my seat with that one


Those were the best. Psycho was my favorite. Totally creeped me out.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Hitcock (not spelled right) sure knew how to scare people


He sure did!


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> I agree the original Invasion of the Body Snatchers was better than the Donald Sutherland remake and I didn't see any of the newer remakes. I don't remember seeing the other 2.


The only remake I can remember liking was The Thing with Kurt Russell and directed by John Carpenter. I didn't think the original was scary and the remake of the remake never should have happened.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> What ever Happen to Baby Jane kept me up for a couple of nights. Also the Birds one and the one with Norman Bates and The Shinning wow jump out of my seat with that one


I saw Psycho with my sister when it came out. I was doing great until the scene when the chair turned around. The lady sitting next to me grabbed my arm when the chair turned which startled me on top off being scared. Boy did I scream. It turned out that the lady wanted to see the movie and couldn't get anyone to go with her, so she went by herself. We had a good laugh after the movie ended.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would you come brush Chewy for me? He s me too. Bad boy.me the whole time. When I get the scissors out he knows and bites the scissors.Cats must like to be brushed


All of my dogs loved the Furminator Brush. It worked great getting all the hair off my shepherd/lab mix. It works great on short haired dogs as well. Mine would almost line up to be Furminated.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't he have a program on TV too ?


Yes, the Alfred Hitchcock Hour. I really enjoyed that program too.


----------



## west coast kitty

:sm11:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Now there is a new idea to store yarn. My family would find that for sure. Not a good hiding place for me. My sister could do it but she doesn't knit or crochet. She is the only person I have ever known that has dust in her oven.

Nothing new happening here. Cold but a little sun the last 2 days.

Lots of news lately. Going to catch up tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

If it doesn't storm tomorrow I am going to go buy groceries. Do I need to wear garlic around my neck or what against the flu? I heard you can use triple antibiotics in your nose. Beside washing my hands what else? We are on starvation here.


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> All of my dogs loved the Furminator Brush. It worked great getting all the hair off my shepherd/lab mix. It works great on short haired dogs as well. Mine would almost line up to be Furminated.


I had to google Furminator -- I was amazed at how much hair came off the dogs! I noticed the brush is available for cats too, so will look into it if we ever have another long haired cat.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now there is a new idea to store yarn. My family would find that for sure. Not a good hiding place for me. My sister could do it but she doesn't knit or crochet. She is the only person I have ever known that has dust in her oven.
> 
> Nothing new happening here. Cold but a little sun the last 2 days.
> 
> Lots of news lately. Going to catch up tonight.


We've had a few short sunny periods here the last couple of days, lovely while it lasted More rain in the forecast, but temps are a little warmer.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> If it doesn't storm tomorrow I am going to go buy groceries. Do I need to wear garlic around my neck or what against the flu? I heard you can use triple antibiotics in your nose. Beside washing my hands what else? We are on starvation here.


I went shopping this morning and only saw 1 woman wearing a mask but saw several with masks a couple of weeks ago. If you don't want to wear a mask, tak some Echinacea for the rest of the week, put Vicks in your nose and wear gloves.


----------



## west coast kitty

I don't follow football so I didn't watch the game yesterday and didn't really care who won until I heard this was the first time the Eagles have won and the Patriots have won several times so good for the underdogs. Who all watched the game yesterday?


----------



## theyarnlady

soloweygirl said:


> I saw Psycho with my sister when it came out. I was doing great until the scene when the chair turned around. The lady sitting next to me grabbed my arm when the chair turned which startled me on top off being scared. Boy did I scream. It turned out that the lady wanted to see the movie and couldn't get anyone to go with her, so she went by herself. We had a good laugh after the movie ended.


Oh my gosh I would have jump out of my seat and took off if some one grab me during that .
Glad she explain it to you and like that you could laugh about it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't forget the "Killer Tomatoes". Never saw the remake. Why would I? :sm06: :sm09:


How about Fried Green tomatoes, and the sheriff eating the victim thinking it was just Bar a Que.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would you come brush Chewy for me? He s me too. Bad boy.me the whole time. When I get the scissors out he knows and bites the scissors.Cats must like to be brushed


Well do you blame him I mean really scissors. Willie bites when he see the nail clippers and runs for the hills.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11:


Now that is a wonderful place no one using it and heck reason for storage.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I had to google Furminator -- I was amazed at how much hair came off the dogs! I noticed the brush is available for cats too, so will look into it if we ever have another long haired cat.


will have to look for it too. As Willie is a long hair cat.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We've had a few short sunny periods here the last couple of days, lovely while it lasted More rain in the forecast, but temps are a little warmer.


Ask son about rain there just a bit and sunny and warm he has to rub that in.

I wish you sun and lots of it.

We had snow last night 3 inches day before 2 yesterday . 0 today, then snow every other day. Can not complain as we have gotten away with no snow just a dusting .

But will complain about cold. That we have had a lot of. Next week warm up again. From cold to warm from warm to cold. Gets so one does not know what to wear any more.


----------



## theyarnlady

knittingthyme said:


> Psycho was my favorite too..that scene in the shower will never leave my mind..especially when I'm home alone.


yes time to go crazy scared .


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> If it doesn't storm tomorrow I am going to go buy groceries. Do I need to wear garlic around my neck or what against the flu? I heard you can use triple antibiotics in your nose. Beside washing my hands what else? We are on starvation here.


Make sure to wipe down cart too. Don't blame you for worrying , it is really bad here too.


----------



## theyarnlady

Last couple of days just to busy then drop off to sleep . Then off again doing something. Store yarn shop car shop and thing that is shop. Then sleep sleep sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady

LL hope you have a good day know you are a morning person. This is the first day I have gotten up with the birds and not many out there too cold. Wonder where birds go when it is this cold?


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> LL hope you have a good day know you are a morning person. This is the first day I have gotten up with the birds and not many out there too cold. Wonder where birds go when it is this cold?


You are so right, YL. I am a morning person. Dogs get us up at 5:00. In bed shortly after dinner.... Ugh. Snow coming here. Got haircut today. That's about it.
When I see everyone's night posts, I wish I was up to "talk".


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I had to google Furminator -- I was amazed at how much hair came off the dogs! I noticed the brush is available for cats too, so will look into it if we ever have another long haired cat.


I had seen it before on tv but don't think it would go thru Chewy's massive bush with tangles. Looks like it is for fine hair or flat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I went shopping this morning and only saw 1 woman wearing a mask but saw several with masks a couple of weeks ago. If you don't want to wear a mask, tak some Echinacea for the rest of the week, put Vicks in your nose and wear gloves.


I didn't go. I have seen lots with mask on too when I was at the drs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Well do you blame him I mean really scissors. Willie bites when he see the nail clippers and runs for the hills.


I know but I try to do it behind his back and he knows the snipping sound.It is pretty funny except the biting part. Poor Willie he doesn't like a pedicure.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> You are so right, YL. I am a morning person. Dogs get us up at 5:00. In bed shortly after dinner.... Ugh. Snow coming here. Got haircut today. That's about it.
> When I see everyone's night posts, I wish I was up to "talk".


It's o.k. you are not on at night read your post and answer them at night we keep going that way.

I should come on more in morning and we could post more. Just have to get up. :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> It's o.k. you are not on at night read your post and answer them at night we keep going that way.
> 
> I should come on more in morning and we could post more. Just have to get up. :sm17:


I am so slow in the morning. You can't imagine. Terrible. The day is almost over by the time I get myself together.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I am so slow in the morning. You can't imagine. Terrible. The day is almost over by the time I get myself together.


You sound like me. I get up with one eye open and drag around till non before I get anything done. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

Willie not feeling good tonight , worried about him. If not back to normal tomorrow will take him to vet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Willie not feeling good tonight , worried about him. If not back to normal tomorrow will take him to vet.


Oh no. Yes take him back and make sure his infection hasn't came back.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Ask son about rain there just a bit and sunny and warm he has to rub that in.
> 
> I wish you sun and lots of it.
> 
> We had snow last night 3 inches day before 2 yesterday . 0 today, then snow every other day. Can not complain as we have gotten away with no snow just a dusting .
> 
> But will complain about cold. That we have had a lot of. Next week warm up again. From cold to warm from warm to cold. Gets so one does not know what to wear any more.


Glad to hear your son is getting more sun than we are, hopefully it moves in our direction soon. Sometimes we rub our winter weather into our Alberta family and friends too :sm12:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Last couple of days just to busy then drop off to sleep . Then off again doing something. Store yarn shop car shop and thing that is shop. Then sleep sleep sleep.


Picking up on most important shopping -- what did you get at the yarn shop?? :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> You are so right, YL. I am a morning person. Dogs get us up at 5:00. In bed shortly after dinner.... Ugh. Snow coming here. Got haircut today. That's about it.
> When I see everyone's night posts, I wish I was up to "talk".


The time zones make it harder to chat. It's Yarnie and CB who are the night owls, they are often up past midnight.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't go. I have seen lots with mask on too when I was at the drs.


Best to play it safe! Did you give DS a list to do shopping for you? I've never used it, but some of our grocery stores have on-line orders that can either be picked up or delivered,


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I am so slow in the morning. You can't imagine. Terrible. The day is almost over by the time I get myself together.


I used to be a morning person when I worked in Alberta. It was nice to get in to work early and get a head start of the day so I usually left home before 6 am and at my desk before 7. I still get up early in the summer, but laze in bed on these dark, dreary winter mornings.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Willie not feeling good tonight , worried about him. If not back to normal tomorrow will take him to vet.


Poor Willie, I hope he's better in the morning! ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> You sound like me. I get up with one eye open and drag around till non before I get anything done. :sm16:


Sounds like me...


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Willie not feeling good tonight , worried about him. If not back to normal tomorrow will take him to vet.


I was told to wait and watch. Just for a few days.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> The time zones make it harder to chat. It's Yarnie and CB who are the night owls, they are often up past midnight.


Up past midnight! I'd have my head on my computer and be asleep...


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I used to be a morning person when I worked in Alberta. It was nice to get in to work early and get a head start of the day so I usually left home before 6 am and at my desk before 7. I still get up early in the summer, but laze in bed on these dark, dreary winter mornings.


I had to be at work early, too. I think I am reacting to not having to do that. It was hard. Especially when I didn't get a good night's sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning LL good start today. Shower, dress, coffee made and having a bit to say hi. Snowed here last night up to about 5 inches. Do not mind as the bit of snow we have had has melted . Temp's go up in 40's after dusting of snow so this is the first really snow we have had. Later in week warm again. It is good for skiers, snow mobiles, cross country skiers, those who do drive way snow remover ect. I don't mind right now as March is three weeks away. Sun going down later when not cloudy so all snow is a passing thing now. 

Want to get some yarn made into balls and a bit of knitting done. Finial feel like knitting more again. We will see about that.

Hope all is well with you. What are you making tonight for dinner? How is your day going so far?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I had to google Furminator -- I was amazed at how much hair came off the dogs! I noticed the brush is available for cats too, so will look into it if we ever have another long haired cat.


Love the name Furminator makes sense to me.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I went shopping this morning and only saw 1 woman wearing a mask but saw several with masks a couple of weeks ago. If you don't want to wear a mask, tak some Echinacea for the rest of the week, put Vicks in your nose and wear gloves.


Flu still going full force here . Hospitals now have to put two people in each room. Can not believe it all hospital in area are full and more going in.

Vitamin C and good old Vicks. Remember when cold ect mom and vick's on chest and then she wrap a towel around neck. Sore throats would get better and cough would be less.

Mask helps with cough, but they say germ's are left on everything you touch . Yuck


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL good start today. Shower, dress, coffee made and having a bit to say hi. Snowed here last night up to about 5 inches. Do not mind as the bit of snow we have had has melted . Temp's go up in 40's after dusting of snow so this is the first really snow we have had. Later in week warm again. It is good for skiers, snow mobiles, cross country skiers, those who do drive way snow remover ect. I don't mind right now as March is three weeks away. Sun going down later when not cloudy so all snow is a passing thing now.
> 
> Want to get some yarn made into balls and a bit of knitting done. Finial feel like knitting more again. We will see about that.
> 
> Hope all is well with you. What are you making tonight for dinner? How is your day going so far?


Hi YL. Just finished exercise and must jump in the shower. Slow again today, as usual. It is a happy thought that March is only 3 weeks away! Hope your
day goes well.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Flu still going full force here . Hospitals now have to put two people in each room. Can not believe it all hospital in area are full and more going in.
> 
> Vitamin C and good old Vicks. Remember when cold ect mom and vick's on chest and then she wrap a towel around neck. Sore throats would get better and cough would be less.
> 
> Mask helps with cough, but they say germ's are left on everything you touch . Yuck


My husband had an operation about 10 years ago. He had a roommate in the hospital. The wife brought their baby and stayed there 100% of the time, including overnight - for days. My husband was beside himself. Eventually asked to be moved. I think it's terrible that a hospital would allow that!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Picking up on most important shopping -- what did you get at the yarn shop?? :sm23:


Bulky yarn am making a cocoon, and sweater. Have a hat on needles need to finish and started cocoon last night.

Miss Joey right now no one to share yarn with. We were suppose to meet up after taxs season. So am trying not to buy any more yarn. As you can see have not stop. Have to get some of the yarn put in to skeins today. So will have to get swift out.

Neighbor lady who has health problems said she would take and give it to Church ladies. But about two weeks ago she went back to hospital and has not come home yet.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> My husband had an operation about 10 years ago. He had a roommate in the hospital. The wife brought their baby and stayed there 100% of the time, including overnight - for days. My husband was beside himself. Eventually asked to be moved. I think it's terrible that a hospital would allow that!


Wow that would not go well with me either. Hard enough to get well after surgery and then have to deal with all that. Glad he was able to get moved.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL. Just finished exercise and must jump in the shower. Slow again today, as usual. It is a happy thought that March is only 3 weeks away! Hope your
> day goes well.


Oh I got my exercise done too. I got out of bed, said prayers, read Bible, showered, made coffee and pick up a bit around house . (ha Ha) . Now tonight will fall asleep in chair as I have done to much already today.


----------



## theyarnlady

Willie seem a bit better today but am watching him as still not up to par.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off to get what I said needed to be done. We will see how much of it get too. Always find something else to do in mean time.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey Solw how are you doing. Still staying out of trouble not easy with all that is going on in KP. More then once wanted to post message but so far so good. Kept fingers off key board.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Wow that would not go well with me either. Hard enough to get well after surgery and then have to deal with all that. Glad he was able to get moved.


Shame on the hospital. Baby cried all night!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I got my exercise done too. I got out of bed, said prayers, read Bible, showered, made coffee and pick up a bit around house . (ha Ha) . Now tonight will fall asleep in chair as I have done to much already today.


Yes. Will start to knit in a little while.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Flu still going full force here . Hospitals now have to put two people in each room. Can not believe it all hospital in area are full and more going in.
> 
> Vitamin C and good old Vicks. Remember when cold ect mom and vick's on chest and then she wrap a towel around neck. Sore throats would get better and cough would be less.
> 
> Mask helps with cough, but they say germ's are left on everything you touch . Yuck


Most of our hospital rooms have either 2 or 4 beds in them, with just a few private rooms. With overcrowding, there are also times that patients have to stay on gurneys in hallways or other common areas.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> My husband had an operation about 10 years ago. He had a roommate in the hospital. The wife brought their baby and stayed there 100% of the time, including overnight - for days. My husband was beside himself. Eventually asked to be moved. I think it's terrible that a hospital would allow that!


That would have been very stressful. I'm surprised the hospital allowed them to stay 24 hours in a regular room.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Bulky yarn am making a cocoon, and sweater. Have a hat on needles need to finish and started cocoon last night.
> 
> Miss Joey right now no one to share yarn with. We were suppose to meet up after taxs season. So am trying not to buy any more yarn. As you can see have not stop. Have to get some of the yarn put in to skeins today. So will have to get swift out.
> 
> Neighbor lady who has health problems said she would take and give it to Church ladies. But about two weeks ago she went back to hospital and has not come home yet.


If your hospital has an auxiliary, they might appreciate some yarn. Your LYS might also have some suggestions of charity groups.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Willie seem a bit better today but am watching him as still not up to par.


How is Willie doing tonight Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Up past midnight! I'd have my head on my computer and be asleep...


 After midnight we get the giggles. :sm17: :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> After midnight we get the giggles. :sm17: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Flu still going full force here . Hospitals now have to put two people in each room. Can not believe it all hospital in area are full and more going in.
> 
> Vitamin C and good old Vicks. Remember when cold ect mom and vick's on chest and then she wrap a towel around neck. Sore throats would get better and cough would be less.
> 
> Mask helps with cough, but they say germ's are left on everything you touch . Yuck


I still haven't gotten up town. I was going yesterday and I stuck my head outside and too cold. Same today. My son got me a few things so I would have to go out. He said lots of people were hacking and sniffing.
My mother loved Vicks. I remember her rubbing our backs and then plastering our flannel pj's to our chest. I hated it. Now they say to put it on your feet. It wasn't the smell I hated it was the greasy . She believes Vicks and Lysol cure the worlds problems.
I put honey over a cut lemon . I have heard it helps draws out the vitamin C of the lemon , leave it for a few hours. Make warm tea out of it. My grands thinks it helps them. It maybe the love from Grandma that makes them fell better. It keeps in the fridge a long time too. They ask me to make it when they are sick. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> My husband had an operation about 10 years ago. He had a roommate in the hospital. The wife brought their baby and stayed there 100% of the time, including overnight - for days. My husband was beside himself. Eventually asked to be moved. I think it's terrible that a hospital would allow that!


That would have been so stressful . How terrible for both of you.
My youngest son was in the hospital for 2 weeks and we had semi-private rooms. They didn't let but one parent spend the night. The other patient had lots of visitors during the day . We had to share the bathroom too. We were so thankful to get home. The Children's Hospital was so crowded they didn't have private rooms then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Bulky yarn am making a cocoon, and sweater. Have a hat on needles need to finish and started cocoon last night.
> 
> Miss Joey right now no one to share yarn with. We were suppose to meet up after taxs season. So am trying not to buy any more yarn. As you can see have not stop. Have to get some of the yarn put in to skeins today. So will have to get swift out.
> 
> Neighbor lady who has health problems said she would take and give it to Church ladies. But about two weeks ago she went back to hospital and has not come home yet.


It will be a year in March that we lost Lois. I miss her too.
I was wondering how your neighbor was doing. Have you heard?
How is Willie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK I wish I had a pic of that lamb. Or have him for my pet. Hehe
We do get silly at night.
How was your group today. Get the world problems solved?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I still haven't gotten up town. I was going yesterday and I stuck my head outside and too cold. Same today. My son got me a few things so I would have to go out. He said lots of people were hacking and sniffing.
> My mother loved Vicks. I remember her rubbing our backs and then plastering our flannel pj's to our chest. I hated it. Now they say to put it on your feet. It wasn't the smell I hated it was the greasy . She believes Vicks and Lysol cure the worlds problems.
> I put honey over a cut lemon . I have heard it helps draws out the vitamin C of the lemon , leave it for a few hours. Make warm tea out of it. My grands thinks it helps them. It maybe the love from Grandma that makes them fell better. It keeps in the fridge a long time too. They ask me to make it when they are sick. :sm02:


Grandma's love gives lots of comfort!! I like lemon and hot water even if I don't have a cold, but I don't have any honey.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It will be a year in March that we lost Lois. I miss her too.
> I was wondering how your neighbor was doing. Have you heard?
> How is Willie?


The year has gone by so quickly, I miss her too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I wish I had a pic of that lamb. Or have him for my pet. Hehe
> We do get silly at night.
> How was your group today. Get the world problems solved?


You really need another pet :sm23: We have had some udderly silly moments and I loved them all.

A couple of our Salt Spring friends joined us at the group today so we had even more laughs, stories and projects to share this week. Since we solved most of the world's problems last week we had more laughs today :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> After midnight we get the giggles. :sm17: :sm02:


Funny. Are you drinking wine?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I still haven't gotten up town. I was going yesterday and I stuck my head outside and too cold. Same today. My son got me a few things so I would have to go out. He said lots of people were hacking and sniffing.
> My mother loved Vicks. I remember her rubbing our backs and then plastering our flannel pj's to our chest. I hated it. Now they say to put it on your feet. It wasn't the smell I hated it was the greasy . She believes Vicks and Lysol cure the worlds problems.
> I put honey over a cut lemon . I have heard it helps draws out the vitamin C of the lemon , leave it for a few hours. Make warm tea out of it. My grands thinks it helps them. It maybe the love from Grandma that makes them fell better. It keeps in the fridge a long time too. They ask me to make it when they are sick.  :sm02:


Honey is an antiseptic. Antibiotic? Maybe.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> That would have been so stressful . How terrible for both of you.
> My youngest son was in the hospital for 2 weeks and we had semi-private rooms. They didn't let but one parent spend the night. The other patient had lots of visitors during the day . We had to share the bathroom too. We were so thankful to get home. The Children's Hospital was so crowded they didn't have private rooms then.


It would kill me. I couldn't take it!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. Will start to knit in a little while.


What are you working on LL?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Funny. Are you drinking wine?


I don't usually make it up til midnight on the nights I drink wine :sm01:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Yes. Will start to knit in a little while.


What are you working on?
I just fixed some holes in my socks. My GD liked her hat. I will see if she puts it up or wears it. Shen always saves everything instead of wearing it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Funny. Are you drinking wine?


No . :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Honey is an antiseptic. Antibiotic? Maybe.


Antiseptic.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> What are you working on LL?


A sweater, as usual.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I don't usually make it up til midnight on the nights I drink wine :sm01:


Ha, ha. Same here. Puts me to sleep.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you working on?
> I just fixed some holes in my socks. My GD liked her hat. I will see if she puts it up or wears it. Shen always saves everything instead of wearing it.


A sweater.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you working on?
> I just fixed some holes in my socks. My GD liked her hat. I will see if she puts it up or wears it. Shen always saves everything instead of wearing it.


I don't like to fix socks. Don't know how.


----------



## Lukelucy

knittingthyme said:


> I'd like to know how to fix socks too. I have so many that could be repaired. Someone showed me a few years back. But memory being what it is I don't remember?


I think if I knitted socks, they would fall down on the person wearing them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knittingthyme said:


> I'd like to know how to fix socks too. I have so many that could be repaired. Someone showed me a few years back. But memory being what it is I don't remember?


One pair on the kitchener stitch I just took a new yarn and wove it thru just to make sure. Other was just a tear so I did a duplicate on it. I got to use my antique sock darner . I found it at a antique shop years ago. It did help. I have heard you can use a light bulb too.
This looks like a good idea.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262765-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knittingthyme said:


> Thanks for that link...I also have a vintage sock darner. Always wanted to use it and now I will!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy

knittingthyme said:


> The first few pairs I made did too...then I realized ribbing down to just above the heel makes a huge difference...I hate doing ribbing though.


Thank you! One day (after I get off sweaters), I'll make socks. I'll never forget what you wrote.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> One pair on the kitchener stitch I just took a new yarn and wove it thru just to make sure. Other was just a tear so I did a duplicate on it. I got to use my antique sock darner . I found it at a antique shop years ago. It did help. I have heard you can use a light bulb too.
> This looks like a good idea.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262765-1.html


Light bulb. Wow!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> One pair on the kitchener stitch I just took a new yarn and wove it thru just to make sure. Other was just a tear so I did a duplicate on it. I got to use my antique sock darner . I found it at a antique shop years ago. It did help. I have heard you can use a light bulb too.
> This looks like a good idea.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262765-1.html


Hard to understand.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you working on?
> I just fixed some holes in my socks. My GD liked her hat. I will see if she puts it up or wears it. Shen always saves everything instead of wearing it.


I hope she wears her hat! I used to save all kinds of things for special occasions, but then they hardly ever got used. Now I use my china more often, wear jewelry and clothes more often ..........


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> A sweater, as usual.


You must have a beautiful sweater collection!


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> The first few pairs I made did too...then I realized ribbing down to just above the heel makes a huge difference...I hate doing ribbing though.


 :sm24: A good rib and firm knit makes the difference


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> One pair on the kitchener stitch I just took a new yarn and wove it thru just to make sure. Other was just a tear so I did a duplicate on it. I got to use my antique sock darner . I found it at a antique shop years ago. It did help. I have heard you can use a light bulb too.
> This looks like a good idea.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262765-1.html


I hate darning bigger holes so I try to catch it as soon as I notice a weak spot in the sock yarn or see a break in the yarn and then I turn it inside out and use my fingers.


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> I'm knitting my first pair of socks using the "long tube" method of Arne and Carlos Pattern/video (love these guys).
> 
> I'm knitting them top down. But what I don't know is how to determine how long to knit the tube? Then how do you figure out where to place the heel. When you knit the afterthought heel do we need to add "inches" for the heel to determine where start starts?


They're real characters aren't they!

I've never tried that method. Could you use an existing sock to use as a template to place the heel?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> You must have a beautiful sweater collection!


I wish she could show us some pics of her work. I bet they are pretty.
I just found these socks for you WCK.https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maple-leaves-socks


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish she could show us some pics of her work. I bet they are pretty.
> I just found these socks for you WCK.https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maple-leaves-socks


Thanks CB! I've added the pattern to my library. But I think I'll use the maple leaf chart for a head band or mitten border before I make another pair of socks.

LL - I'd love to see your sweaters too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB! I've added the pattern to my library. But I think I'll use the maple leaf chart for a head band or mitten border before I make another pair of socks.
> 
> LL - I'd love to see your sweaters too!


It is a good idea and you can see the maple leaf.
Are you making head bands for your mother?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

KT I heard you are getting snow. Brrr. It was 65 here today. Never know what Ar. weather will bring.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a good idea and you can see the maple leaf.
> Are you making head bands for your mother?


I'm still working on mittens for her but will make some headbands, hats, cowls later. Still working on hats and slippers for the Hugs group and Hospital Auxiliary. The Auxiliary Needlers are having a group lunch tomorrow instead of our regular meeting.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> KT I heard you are getting snow. Brrr. It was 65 here today. Never know what Ar. weather will bring.


It's been so nice to have a few sunny periods the last couple of days; the wind still has a cold bite though. Our temps have warmed up to low 40's.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> If your hospital has an auxiliary, they might appreciate some yarn. Your LYS might also have some suggestions of charity groups.


Will check that out WCK thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady

socks made so large bear could wear them. Darn socks no in the garbage they go. Yes sweater pictures LL.
thank CB for post still do not want socks for bear's.
Ah WCK you have a heart of gold with all you do for others.
Cold here 5 inches of snow lovely No school and kids out playing. Nice to see hope it melts soon.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> You must have a beautiful sweater collection!


Not really


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB! I've added the pattern to my library. But I think I'll use the maple leaf chart for a head band or mitten border before I make another pair of socks.
> 
> LL - I'd love to see your sweaters too!


Come and see them!


----------



## Lukelucy

knittingthyme said:


> So far we've gotten 9" and 7 more are expected. Hubs has snow plowed 4 times already.


That's a lot!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Come and see them!


I would love to! We are still hoping to go to Newfoundland, Maritime provinces and New England at some point, but life keeps getting in the way.


----------



## west coast kitty

knittingthyme said:


> So far we've gotten 9" and 7 more are expected. Hubs has snow plowed 4 times already.


Stay safe! We still have lots of family and friends in the Calgary area and there have been lots of accidents with the latest snow; the airport even had to close.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I would love to! We are still hoping to go to Newfoundland, Maritime provinces and New England at some point, but life keeps getting in the way.


Waiting for the day here.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Waiting for the day here.


And if you ever make it out to the west coast on your travels ..........


----------



## theyarnlady

So now think on this. Took out spaghetti sauce from Italian grocery store. It was frozen and did not look at label . Thought it was plain sauce. I also took out Italian sausage's too. 

So I am ready to start dinner I fry up sausage and open spaghetti sauce then notice it contain sausage too. Oh no I think I will have a sausage over load. So get can of tomatoes sauce out and add to the other sauce then put in more Italian seasoning. Then put Ziti in water to cook. Then check sauce and it is to thin so add a can of tomato paste. Now I have enough to feed an army. It does not stop there. I made a bit to much of the Ziti.

So after one bowl for love of my life and I. What have I got left a lot and I do mean a lot.

So I decide I will make a tomato soup by adding water to sauce. I will then remove sausage casing's and cut into bit size pieces . Then will pour in a flat bottle of beer and add veg's to that . Cook a bit then add Ziti as cook already put in last. Then I will add hand grated parmesan cheese that I did today . I Think I have a plan here, But am worried about left over soup now. Do I junk it or freeze it? 

When life hands you to much sauce make soup then what????

I think I went a bit over board with the sauce and sausage to begin with.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> And if you ever make it out to the west coast on your travels ..........


Hey stop waiting and get to it you two. :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> So now think on this. Took out spaghetti sauce from Italian grocery store. It was frozen and did not look at label . Thought it was plain sauce. I also took out Italian sausage's too.
> 
> So I am ready to start dinner I fry up sausage and open spaghetti sauce then notice it contain sausage too. Oh no I think I will have a sausage over load. So get can of tomatoes sauce out and add to the other sauce then put in more Italian seasoning. Then put Ziti in water to cook. Then check sauce and it is to thin so add a can of tomato paste. Now I have enough to feed an army. It does not stop there. I made a bit to much of the Ziti.
> 
> So after one bowl for love of my life and I. What have I got left a lot and I do mean a lot.
> 
> So I decide I will make a tomato soup by adding water to sauce. I will then remove sausage casing's and cut into bit size pieces . Then will pour in a flat bottle of beer and add veg's to that . Cook a bit then add Ziti as cook already put in last. Then I will add hand grated parmesan cheese that I did today . I Think I have a plan here, But am worried about left over soup now. Do I junk it or freeze it?
> 
> When life hands you to much sauce make soup then what????
> 
> I think I went a bit over board with the sauce and sausage to begin with.


 :sm09: 
Freeze or send it down to me. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm09:
> Freeze or send it down to me. :sm09:


I would but the postage would cost a fortune after I decide what to do with the soup as am sure will find something else to make with it and by then I think I can feed an army. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I would but the postage would cost a fortune after I decide what to do with the soup as am sure will find something else to make with it and by then I think I can feed an army. :sm06: :sm06:


I do the same kind of stuff. I have used my leftovers to fill bread dough . They loved it. Just add cheese. You just have to trick everyone to think you came up with a new recipe. Throw an olive or 2 in and you have a new recipe. I am getting hungry now.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> So now think on this. Took out spaghetti sauce from Italian grocery store. It was frozen and did not look at label . Thought it was plain sauce. I also took out Italian sausage's too.
> 
> So I am ready to start dinner I fry up sausage and open spaghetti sauce then notice it contain sausage too. Oh no I think I will have a sausage over load. So get can of tomatoes sauce out and add to the other sauce then put in more Italian seasoning. Then put Ziti in water to cook. Then check sauce and it is to thin so add a can of tomato paste. Now I have enough to feed an army. It does not stop there. I made a bit to much of the Ziti.
> 
> So after one bowl for love of my life and I. What have I got left a lot and I do mean a lot.
> 
> So I decide I will make a tomato soup by adding water to sauce. I will then remove sausage casing's and cut into bit size pieces . Then will pour in a flat bottle of beer and add veg's to that . Cook a bit then add Ziti as cook already put in last. Then I will add hand grated parmesan cheese that I did today . I Think I have a plan here, But am worried about left over soup now. Do I junk it or freeze it?
> 
> When life hands you to much sauce make soup then what????
> 
> I think I went a bit over board with the sauce and sausage to begin with.


Your soup sounds yummy. That wouldn't be a problem in this house; DH loves leftovers! Freeze it and enjoy again next week!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hey stop waiting and get to it you two. :sm17: :sm17:


and if you ever come out to see your DS ..............


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do the same kind of stuff. I have used my leftovers to fill bread dough . They loved it. Just add cheese. You just have to trick everyone to think you came up with a new recipe. Throw an olive or 2 in and you have a new recipe. I am getting hungry now.


 :sm24: I freeze the basics and then add whatever else is handy when I serve it again. Or serve with pasta the first time and rice the next time. I'm very lucky that DH has never been a picky eater.

More than 20 members of the Auxiliary Needlers went out for lunch to today; we had a great time. Then I went grocery shopping. This is a long weekend in BC so Monday is a holiday.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: I freeze the basics and then add whatever else is handy when I serve it again. Or serve with pasta the first time and rice the next time. I'm very lucky that DH has never been a picky eater.
> 
> More than 20 members of the Auxiliary Needlers went out for lunch to today; we had a great time. Then I went grocery shopping. This is a long weekend in BC so Monday is a holiday.


But you have to understand I made so much even if I invited the whole neighbor hood I would still have left overs. Freeze it we still would be eating it into next year.

That sounds like a nice day. 
What holiday is it? Do only those is BC celebrate it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: I freeze the basics and then add whatever else is handy when I serve it again. Or serve with pasta the first time and rice the next time. I'm very lucky that DH has never been a picky eater.
> 
> More than 20 members of the Auxiliary Needlers went out for lunch to today; we had a great time. Then I went grocery shopping. This is a long weekend in BC so Monday is a holiday.


Oh what fun. Tell us about the new plans for the group. Enjoy your long weekend.
Sweet dreams.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do the same kind of stuff. I have used my leftovers to fill bread dough . They loved it. Just add cheese. You just have to trick everyone to think you came up with a new recipe. Throw an olive or 2 in and you have a new recipe. I am getting hungry now.


Well do you think I could use sauce to put into bread dough? Just what I need saucy bread dough about six loafs should do? What next sandwiches with saucy sausages???

I really have to learn that there are just the two of us not a gang just two. Last week made Blue Berry Muffin's about 2 dozen. Why I ask you why there are only two of us. They were good but really how many neighbor's are starting to not answer their door bells when they see me coming?


----------



## theyarnlady

Off to dream about new recipe for bread thanks CB wonder if two loafs are a bit to much. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> But you have to understand I made so much even if I invited the whole neighbor hood I would still have left overs. Freeze it we still would be eating it into next year.
> 
> That sounds like a nice day.
> What holiday is it? Do only those is BC celebrate it?


Freeze small batches and invite your grands over?

BC is the only province celebrating Family Day the 2nd Monday in Feb; some of the other provinces have the holiday on the 3rd Monday and a few don't have a Feb holiday. BC is going to change the holiday to the 3rd Monday starting next year.


----------



## west coast kitty

Good night CB and Yarnie. Sleep well.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> And if you ever make it out to the west coast on your travels ..........


Thank you, WCK. Someday it will happen - one way or another.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> So now think on this. Took out spaghetti sauce from Italian grocery store. It was frozen and did not look at label . Thought it was plain sauce. I also took out Italian sausage's too.
> 
> So I am ready to start dinner I fry up sausage and open spaghetti sauce then notice it contain sausage too. Oh no I think I will have a sausage over load. So get can of tomatoes sauce out and add to the other sauce then put in more Italian seasoning. Then put Ziti in water to cook. Then check sauce and it is to thin so add a can of tomato paste. Now I have enough to feed an army. It does not stop there. I made a bit to much of the Ziti.
> 
> So after one bowl for love of my life and I. What have I got left a lot and I do mean a lot.
> 
> So I decide I will make a tomato soup by adding water to sauce. I will then remove sausage casing's and cut into bit size pieces . Then will pour in a flat bottle of beer and add veg's to that . Cook a bit then add Ziti as cook already put in last. Then I will add hand grated parmesan cheese that I did today . I Think I have a plan here, But am worried about left over soup now. Do I junk it or freeze it?
> 
> When life hands you to much sauce make soup then what????
> 
> I think I went a bit over board with the sauce and sausage to begin with.


Add stock instead of water. Also, you can saute some garlic and add cannellini beans and maybe some elbow mac. Don't add the mac until you are ready to serve because it saturates with the liquid. Just heat and then serve. It will be good!


----------



## west coast kitty

Too funnny -- that could be a couple of DH's nephews




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1600147990114642


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Too funnny -- that could be a couple of DH's nephews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1600147990114642
> 
> 
> 
> Most men are like that. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Add stock instead of water. Also, you can saute some garlic and add cannellini beans and maybe some elbow mac. Don't add the mac until you are ready to serve because it saturates with the liquid. Just heat and then serve. It will be good!


/but that will add more to the whole thing I am trying to down size that is what I always do. Have Ziti that I made for the sp sauce yesterday. It seems to be growing at a rate of well lets put it this way we could have a neighbor hood block party and feed at least 20 people and still have left overs. I really have to learn two just two people in this house. My oldest son keeps telling me that.

I do not have enough room to freeze all of it. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Freeze small batches and invite your grands over?
> 
> BC is the only province celebrating Family Day the 2nd Monday in Feb; some of the other provinces have the holiday on the 3rd Monday and a few don't have a Feb holiday. BC is going to change the holiday to the 3rd Monday starting next year.


Oh what a nice holiday . I would enjoy that one.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Most men are like that. :sm06: :sm16:


Not mine said with my fingers cross. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

Guess what I did today ordered out meal chicken and know what else I did made Cherry almond muffins. I really hope spring comes soon. I mean really my mind is starting to go off the deep food end.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Add stock instead of water. Also, you can saute some garlic and add cannellini beans and maybe some elbow mac. Don't add the mac until you are ready to serve because it saturates with the liquid. Just heat and then serve. It will be good!


That sounds good


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Most men are like that. :sm06: :sm16:


DH lived on his own long enough to learn life's hard household lessons :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

Know what else I did yesterday went on to finish hat you had to make band first and stitch ends together then add stitches to top of band to start top. So happy look good added 140 stitches and started top. What happen when I fold up brim the gathering stitches were on the wrong side so you could see where I stitch it shut. Does any of this make sense well at this time of night I never make any sense. So I rip out top part , save the band and added crochet to top and bottom it is now a nice head band. So much for hat.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what I did today ordered out meal chicken and know what else I did made Cherry almond muffins. I really hope spring comes soon. I mean really my mind is starting to go off the deep food end.


Your muffins sound good.

We went out for supper; DH's church's youth group had a spaghetti dinner fund raiser. It was a nice evening and the kids provided some singing and skits as well as serving the meal and cleaning up.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Know what else I did yesterday went on to finish hat you had to make band first and stitch ends together then add stitches to top of band to start top. So happy look good added 140 stitches and started top. What happen when I fold up brim the gathering stitches were on the wrong side so you could see where I stitch it shut. Does any of this make sense well at this time of night I never make any sense. So I rip out top part , save the band and added crochet to top and bottom it is now a nice head band. So much for hat.


So you have a very nice head band :sm24: and someday you might make the hat again


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Your muffins sound good.
> 
> We went out for supper; DH's church's youth group had a spaghetti dinner fund raiser. It was a nice evening and the kids provided some singing and skits as well as serving the meal and cleaning up.


Oh that sounds like a wonderful night. Isn't it nice to see in this world kids that are loving kind and giving. So much is heard about the bad it is nice to hear about the good even more.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> So you have a very nice head band :sm24: and someday you might make the hat again


Oh yes the hat. The band was so neat at the end you brought the yarn forward slip next three stitches turn and knitted the first three stitches it looks like an I cord on both ends.


----------



## theyarnlady

Pillow is calling me to come and join it so will wish you WCK a lovely evening and sleep that is sweet.

God Bless all dear ladies on DP


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes the hat. The band was so neat at the end you brought the yarn forward slip next three stitches turn and knitted the first three stitches it looks like an I cord on both ends.


Sounds interesting Yarnie. Do you have a link to pattern?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I started the copy cat hat last night. First time for provisional cast on. I looked it up tried it. I thought this was easy. I spent the whole afternoon doing the 3 1/2" twisted ribbing . When it got time to take out the cast on with the live stitches mine were DOA. I couldn't get them to come out. I am going to frog and forget about it. I don't this kind of rebellion in my knitting. No way to make a head band with the #@^%# hat. Pttoooie


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Your muffins sound good.
> 
> We went out for supper; DH's church's youth group had a spaghetti dinner fund raiser. It was a nice evening and the kids provided some singing and skits as well as serving the meal and cleaning up.


The Catholic Church in town has the best spaghetti dinners. I haven't been to one in years. Your day sounds really nice with good food and children doing all the work and entertainment.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> DH lived on his own long enough to learn life's hard household lessons :sm23:


That is good news for you. Dh worked out of town so much I always did all the housework. He is not very messy tho.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I started the copy cat hat last night. First time for provisional cast on. I looked it up tried it. I thought this was easy. I spent the whole afternoon doing the 3 1/2" twisted ribbing . When it got time to take out the cast on with the live stitches mine were DOA. I couldn't get them to come out. I am going to frog and forget about it. I don't this kind of rebellion in my knitting. No way to make a head band with the #@^%# hat. Pttoooie


You and Yarnie shared frustration; but you need Bonnie to get the &^)!!~^%$ just right :sm23:

Did you use crochet cast on for your provisional stitches?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> The Catholic Church in town has the best spaghetti dinners. I haven't been to one in years. Your day sounds really nice with good food and children doing all the work and entertainment.


They're a good group of kids


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good news for you. Dh worked out of town so much I always did all the housework. He is not very messy tho.


I think every family works out what is best for them and that we appreciate each other for what we do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> You and Yarnie shared frustration; but you need Bonnie to get the &^)!!~^%$ just right :sm23:
> 
> Did you use crochet cast on for your provisional stitches?


Yes I need Bonn . She says it better than I do. I enjoyed the quiet time and the knitting so all wasn't lost.
Yes I used a crochet hook but apparently I messed it up. Grr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Good night WCK. Sweet dreams.
Solo where are you? Are you ok?


----------



## west coast kitty

I have a bag of scraps that looks almost like like this


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> /but that will add more to the whole thing I am trying to down size that is what I always do. Have Ziti that I made for the sp sauce yesterday. It seems to be growing at a rate of well lets put it this way we could have a neighbor hood block party and feed at least 20 people and still have left overs. I really have to learn two just two people in this house. My oldest son keeps telling me that.
> 
> I do not have enough room to freeze all of it. :sm09: :sm09:


You don't have to make a lot of it. It will taste better and you'll eat it.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds interesting Yarnie. Do you have a link to pattern?


Brought pattern at local yarn store it is on Rav, name of pattern is:
HAT TRICKS design by Amy E. Anderson.

Really neat the way band is done. Like I said knit to last three stitches, bring yarn forward slip next three stitches. Turn knit first slip sts. and knit across and repeat at end of next row. It looks like an I Cord and makes end rows so neat.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I started the copy cat hat last night. First time for provisional cast on. I looked it up tried it. I thought this was easy. I spent the whole afternoon doing the 3 1/2" twisted ribbing . When it got time to take out the cast on with the live stitches mine were DOA. I couldn't get them to come out. I am going to frog and forget about it. I don't this kind of rebellion in my knitting. No way to make a head band with the #@^%# hat. Pttoooie


I love provisional cast on. Know what you mean about going off head band is nice I wish I could do Kit shun err sts. I get tangle up and give up and do another bind off sts.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> You don't have to make a lot of it. It will taste better and you'll eat it.


Morning LL trouble is I made a lot of spaghetti sauce to make up for adding sausage I added to the sausage that was in spaghetti sauce I had brought. and really got bigger and bigger the more I added to fix extra sausage. Then made to much ziti pasta . So decided to make soup with extra but that will add more to sauce. I tend to do that as family will tell you . Think I am feeding army when just the two of us. I really had to laugh this time. If I would have check sauce would have seen no need to add sausage. But no I took out three nice sausage and fried and put into sauce then read label. Oh well Will just have to find someone to give extra too.


----------



## theyarnlady

Liver and onions with cream sauce tonight . as I know the amount should have no worries about extra. Will have to see how that works. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> You and Yarnie shared frustration; but you need Bonnie to get the &^)!!~^%$ just right :sm23:
> 
> Did you use crochet cast on for your provisional stitches?


Well yes we do need Bonnie.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I have a bag of scraps that looks almost like like this


Oh to funny if it was not so real.


----------



## theyarnlady

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL trouble is I made a lot of spaghetti sauce to make up for adding sausage I added to the sausage that was in spaghetti sauce I had brought. and really got bigger and bigger the more I added to fix extra sausage. Then made to much ziti pasta . So decided to make soup with extra but that will add more to sauce. I tend to do that as family will tell you . Think I am feeding army when just the two of us. I really had to laugh this time. If I would have check sauce would have seen no need to add sausage. But no I took out three nice sausage and fried and put into sauce then read label. Oh well Will just have to find someone to give extra too.


I also have the problem of not wanting to waste it all. But will have to do like you said. Just a little. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I started the copy cat hat last night. First time for provisional cast on. I looked it up tried it. I thought this was easy. I spent the whole afternoon doing the 3 1/2" twisted ribbing . When it got time to take out the cast on with the live stitches mine were DOA. I couldn't get them to come out. I am going to frog and forget about it. I don't this kind of rebellion in my knitting. No way to make a head band with the #@^%# hat. Pttoooie


CB I found when having to do a provisional cast on. I us different color yarn. If using sports yarn I do a DK weight, DK yarn go to worsted.

You may see the bumps easier. Then use chrochet hook to pull yarn through bumps and slip on needles. I don't know if this will help you but worth a try.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Brought pattern at local yarn store it is on Rav, name of pattern is:
> HAT TRICKS design by Amy E. Anderson.
> 
> Really neat the way band is done. Like I said knit to last three stitches, bring yarn forward slip next three stitches. Turn knit first slip sts. and knit across and repeat at end of next row. It looks like an I Cord and makes end rows so neat.


I've never made a hat...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> CB I found when having to do a provisional cast on. I us different color yarn. If using sports yarn I do a DK weight, DK yarn go to worsted.
> 
> You may see the bumps easier. Then use chrochet hook to pull yarn through bumps and slip on needles. I don't know if this will help you but worth a try.


I yarn is black so I had trouble seeing what is what. I didn't pull thru the bumps that was the problem. Good idea with the different color. I didn't do that either.I guess I wasn't serious. :sm16: Just fooling myself. :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL trouble is I made a lot of spaghetti sauce to make up for adding sausage I added to the sausage that was in spaghetti sauce I had brought. and really got bigger and bigger the more I added to fix extra sausage. Then made to much ziti pasta . So decided to make soup with extra but that will add more to sauce. I tend to do that as family will tell you . Think I am feeding army when just the two of us. I really had to laugh this time. If I would have check sauce would have seen no need to add sausage. But no I took out three nice sausage and fried and put into sauce then read label. Oh well Will just have to find someone to give extra too.


I always make a lot of sauce. Then I freeze it and use it a little at a time. Freezing sauce is the best way to make an easy meal. Little work. No?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I yarn is black so I had trouble seeing what is what. I didn't pull thru the bumps that was the problem. Good idea with the different color. I didn't do that either.I guess I wasn't serious. :sm16: Just fooling myself. :sm06:


Knitting with black yarn is hard!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I yarn is black so I had trouble seeing what is what. I didn't pull thru the bumps that was the problem. Good idea with the different color. I didn't do that either.I guess I wasn't serious. :sm16: Just fooling myself. :sm06:


Oh that explains it black yarn I never use it any more can not see bumps at all. 
\Know you can do it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I always make a lot of sauce. Then I freeze it and use it a little at a time. Freezing sauce is the best way to make an easy meal. Little work. No?


CB and you both recommend I do this. 
I have done that before . Thanks for reminding me. Will put some of it up to freeze not all most will go into trash .


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that explains it black yarn I never use it any more can not see bumps at all.
> \Know you can do it.


It's so hard to see... I have some black yarn for a shawl and I better get to it before my eyesight gets worse.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I've never made a hat...


But you make beautiful sweaters I am sure.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> CB and you both recommend I do this.
> I have done that before . Thanks for reminding me. Will put some of it up to freeze not all most will go into trash .


Oh! I hope you don't put it in the trash. Just freeze it in containers and keep it. It lasts forever.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> But you make beautiful sweaters I am sure.


Not all fit me. I give them away to my sister-in-law.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I have the thing that Chewy created when he was a puppy. Why am I saving it? I will never find it if I make a pillow. I am making a bear but would be ashamed to stuff it with the mess. What if it had a hole in it.I would look like a crazy nut . 


west coast kitty said:


> I have a bag of scraps that looks almost like like this


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL trouble is I made a lot of spaghetti sauce to make up for adding sausage I added to the sausage that was in spaghetti sauce I had brought. and really got bigger and bigger the more I added to fix extra sausage. Then made to much ziti pasta . So decided to make soup with extra but that will add more to sauce. I tend to do that as family will tell you . Think I am feeding army when just the two of us. I really had to laugh this time. If I would have check sauce would have seen no need to add sausage. But no I took out three nice sausage and fried and put into sauce then read label. Oh well Will just have to find someone to give extra too.


Maybe you could share with one of your neighbors. I would love to have a neighbor share with me. I save my soups for my mother and take a small loaf of bread.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off to get something done around here all have a good day.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe you could share with one of your neighbors. I would love to have a neighbor share with me. I save my soups for my mother and take a small loaf of bread.


That is what I will do.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe you could share with one of your neighbors. I would love to have a neighbor share with me. I save my soups for my mother and take a small loaf of bread.


I frequently bring food to a neighbor. They love it.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Brought pattern at local yarn store it is on Rav, name of pattern is:
> HAT TRICKS design by Amy E. Anderson.
> 
> Really neat the way band is done. Like I said knit to last three stitches, bring yarn forward slip next three stitches. Turn knit first slip sts. and knit across and repeat at end of next row. It looks like an I Cord and makes end rows so neat.


I like it! But this one designed by my dear friend is one of my all time favourites


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I like it! But this one designed by my dear friend is one of my all time favourites


I'm up. Love them


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Liver and onions with cream sauce tonight . as I know the amount should have no worries about extra. Will have to see how that works. :sm16:


I love liver and onions but without cream sauce. How was dinner tonight?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I'm up. Love them


Hi LL! Nice to see you tonight. How was your day?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I like it! But this one designed by my dear friend is one of my all time favourites


I know who designed that hat! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I'm up. Love them


Yay you joined us. Not 12 here yet so no giggling has started.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> CB I found when having to do a provisional cast on. I us different color yarn. If using sports yarn I do a DK weight, DK yarn go to worsted.
> 
> You may see the bumps easier. Then use chrochet hook to pull yarn through bumps and slip on needles. I don't know if this will help you but worth a try.


I use a different colour yarn too, but crochet the stitches right onto the knitting needle "crochet cast on". Instead of sliding last stitch onto the needle, crochet a few extra stitches without putting them on the needle and leave them. Then just start working with your project yarn on the stitches on the needle. When you're ready to remove provisional stitches, just pull the crochet stitches out and pick the working stitches up.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I've never made a hat...


I love making hats, but I don't wear them.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I like it! But this one designed by my dear friend is one of my all time favourites


Oh you are to good and a sweetheart .


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I yarn is black so I had trouble seeing what is what. I didn't pull thru the bumps that was the problem. Good idea with the different color. I didn't do that either.I guess I wasn't serious. :sm16: Just fooling myself. :sm06:


I find black hard to work with too. Try crochet cast on and then you don't need to worry about the bumps.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I love liver and onions but without cream sauce. How was dinner tonight?


Very good and I do not have any left overs. I love liver and onions to but hubby and boys when they were home loved cream sauce.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I'm up. Love them


Hi LL good to see you here.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Not all fit me. I give them away to my sister-in-law.


Your SIL is a very lucky lady!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I find black hard to work with too. Try crochet cast on and then you don't need to worry about the bumps.


Good idea I will have to try it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have the thing that Chewy created when he was a puppy. Why am I saving it? I will never find it if I make a pillow. I am making a bear but would be ashamed to stuff it with the mess. What if it had a hole in it.I would look like a crazy nut .


It would make good stuffing!!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I frequently bring food to a neighbor. They love it.


It's a real treat to have food delivered :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I find black hard to work with too. Try crochet cast on and then you don't need to worry about the bumps.


I tried my neck lite but still couldn't see with the yarn. I ripped the whole thing. I will try another time with the cast on. 
By the way CarolfromTexas told about the new led lites. I got one for my kitchen and I was so surprised at the light it but out. I had to get the broom and mop out. It will sure keep you accountable for the dirt. I may have to change light bulbs back to the old one when I have company. Wow I do love the new ones. They are expensive but I will do a couple at a time. Long lasting too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know who designed that hat! ♥


She's so talented isn't she!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are to good and a sweetheart .


That describes you! ♥♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It would make good stuffing!!


Remember in the 70's and everyone suggested using old panty hose? Good idea but got lumpy. I think I did a pillow with the hose. I don't think yarn would lump.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I tried my neck lite but still couldn't see with the yarn. I ripped the whole thing. I will try another time with the cast on.
> By the way CarolfromTexas told about the new led lites. I got one for my kitchen and I was so surprised at the light it but out. I had to get the broom and mop out. It will sure keep you accountable for the dirt. I may have to change light bulbs back to the old one when I have company. Wow I do love the new ones. They are expensive but I will do a couple at a time. Long lasting too.


The down side of bright lights :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Remember in the 70's and everyone suggested using old panty hose? Good idea but got lumpy. I think I did a pillow with the hose. I don't think yarn would lump.


Maybe cut the panty hose up first?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I tried my neck lite but still couldn't see with the yarn. I ripped the whole thing. I will try another time with the cast on.
> By the way CarolfromTexas told about the new led lites. I got one for my kitchen and I was so surprised at the light it but out. I had to get the broom and mop out. It will sure keep you accountable for the dirt. I may have to change light bulbs back to the old one when I have company. Wow I do love the new ones. They are expensive but I will do a couple at a time. Long lasting too.


Your funny about bulb change when company comes . They are expensive but like you said they sure lite up a room.


----------



## theyarnlady

CB you are making a Bear hope you post a picture when done. I love bears. Winnie the Pooh is the best bear by far.


----------



## theyarnlady

Nite all blessing for a good night sleep to all.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> CB you are making a Bear hope you post a picture when done. I love bears. Winnie the Pooh is the best bear by far.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> CB you are making a Bear hope you post a picture when done. I love bears. Winnie the Pooh is the best bear by far.


It is a gypsycream. I have my pattern and the yarn is coming. My youngest great nephew will be a year old in April. I haven't made him anything yet I will post it for you when I get it finished. Yeah Winnie is pretty special .


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Hi LL! Nice to see you tonight. How was your day?


It was a good day. .. Cleaning the house. I got a late text and got up to see what it was. That's why I was on. Couldn't sleep. 
I'm in bed sooo early!

How was your day. You are very good at words! Very smart!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yay you joined us. Not 12 here yet so no giggling has started.


I went back to bed. I'd ruin my day. The dogs wake us up at 5:30. Ugh. Forced myself back to bed...


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Hi LL good to see you here.


 :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a gypsycream. I have my pattern and the yarn is coming. My youngest great nephew will be a year old in April. I haven't made him anything yet I will post it for you when I get it finished. Yeah Winnie is pretty special .


You made bears for the older boys too didn't you? I'd love to see it when you're done.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> It was a good day. .. Cleaning the house. I got a late text and got up to see what it was. That's why I was on. Couldn't sleep.
> I'm in bed sooo early!
> 
> How was your day. You are very good at words! Very smart!


But you start the day soooooo early too!

I had a good day too; sorted through mounds of papers and stuff piled up on the desk. It's nice to see the top of the desk again :sm23: DH designed it and had it made for me before we got married.

Hey -- you're the scrabble player that scored 120+ points on FLEX and then got 50+ points on another word in the same game!! I've learned lots of new words from you, have to look up their definition and then try to use them on DH :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I went back to bed. I'd ruin my day. The dogs wake us up at 5:30. Ugh. Forced myself back to bed...


I hope you slept better the rest of the night. Too bad the dogs don't have a snooze setting :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a gypsycream. I have my pattern and the yarn is coming. My youngest great nephew will be a year old in April. I haven't made him anything yet I will post it for you when I get it finished. Yeah Winnie is pretty special .


Oh I love her bears. Did you see her Bunnies she posted so cute.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I went back to bed. I'd ruin my day. The dogs wake us up at 5:30. Ugh. Forced myself back to bed...


Hey it's o.k. just nice to see you .


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> But you start the day soooooo early too!
> 
> I had a good day too; sorted through mounds of papers and stuff piled up on the desk. It's nice to see the top of the desk again :sm23: DH designed it and had it made for me before we got married.
> 
> Hey -- you're the scrabble player that scored 120+ points on FLEX and then got 50+ points on another word in the same game!! I've learned lots of new words from you, have to look up their definition and then try to use them on DH :sm01:


Wow she is a word wizard . Can you use dictionary to find words? Or do you just have to be an English Major?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you slept better the rest of the night. Too bad the dogs don't have a snooze setting :sm23:


They sound like a good alarm clock to me. :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty

My parents have a temporary tenant in their apartment. Mom gets up to use the toilet during the night and last night found these beady little eyes staring at her while she was on the throne. I'm not sure who was more scared - Mom or the mouse! It quickly scurried off and she was awake listening for him the rest of the night. With the cold weather, a few mice have moved into the building and there are now many traps set up in the building. I couldn't help but laugh


----------



## theyarnlady

I did it am so proud of myself. one large pork chop cut in two. Mayo spread on chops then dry buttermilk rub. Had a nice taste to it. Made American fries, and cauliflower. Guess what no left overs.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love her bears. Did you see her Bunnies she posted so cute.


Her dolls and critters are all very cute but I would need the right little person in my life to take the time to make all those little body parts


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Wow she is a word wizard . Can you use dictionary to find words? Or do you just have to be an English Major?


No dictionary, but the app tells you if a word isn't allowed so we can experiment


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I did it am so proud of myself. one large pork chop cut in two. Mayo spread on chops then dry buttermilk rub. Had a nice taste to it. Made American fries, and cauliflower. Guess what no left overs.


Sounds yummy Yarnie. We had bbq chicken legs with pasta and cauliflower but do have left over legs and pasta for another meal.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> You made bears for the older boys too didn't you? I'd love to see it when you're done.


I made a puppy, dinosauer, sock monkey santa and hats every Christmas. I made the middle great nephew a blanket but nothing for the baby. I will post a pic when I finish. I have only gotten to meet him once. He is adorable. So sweet. I hope he likes it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I went back to bed. I'd ruin my day. The dogs wake us up at 5:30. Ugh. Forced myself back to bed...


I understand. You can post anytime you want, no pressure to stay up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> My parents have a temporary tenant in their apartment. Mom gets up to use the toilet during the night and last night found these beady little eyes staring at her while she was on the throne. I'm not sure who was more scared - Mom or the mouse! It quickly scurried off and she was awake listening for him the rest of the night. With the cold weather, a few mice have moved into the building and there are now many traps set up in the building. I couldn't help but laugh


Oh nooooooo! I know the feeling. I wouldn't sleep either. It is so scary when a mouse is in the house. At least I have never had a Mr. Slithers.
:sm09: I hope your Mom can sleep tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I did it am so proud of myself. one large pork chop cut in two. Mayo spread on chops then dry buttermilk rub. Had a nice taste to it. Made American fries, and cauliflower. Guess what no left overs.


How did you cook the porkchops? It does sound good. We had pork roast in the crockpot. It was good. A lot of fat on it but the meat was tender and juicy. I was hoping for leftovers for barbque sandwich tomorrow but can't be hogs about it. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

More rain here and suppose to get it all week. It is really dreary here. Makes you want to be depressed but I am not. I am getting a few cleaning chores done before the weather gets warm. Are you still getting rain WCK. Anyone getting snow?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love her bears. Did you see her Bunnies she posted so cute.


These are adorable.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-524443-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I made a puppy, dinosauer, sock monkey santa and hats every Christmas. I made the middle great nephew a blanket but nothing for the baby. I will post a pic when I finish. I have only gotten to meet him once. He is adorable. So sweet. I hope he likes it.


Soft and cuddly so I'm sure he will love it!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh nooooooo! I know the feeling. I wouldn't sleep either. It is so scary when a mouse is in the house. At least I have never had a Mr. Slithers.
> :sm09: I hope your Mom can sleep tonight.


I think Mr Slithers would have been too much for Mom! Dad took Mousie in stride, but Mom is still on the lookout. The handyman set up traps with peanut butter; I'm not sure how she will react to a body :sm06: I did get her to laugh a bit ...


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Her dolls and critters are all very cute but I would need the right little person in my life to take the time to make all those little body parts


Have you ever seen Alan Darts animals ect. They are so cute. I love the troll .


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you cook the porkchops? It does sound good. We had pork roast in the crockpot. It was good. A lot of fat on it but the meat was tender and juicy. I was hoping for leftovers for barbque sandwich tomorrow but can't be hogs about it. :sm12: :sm09:


Your pork roast sounds good too. It's about time to invite my cousin to come up for another visit.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> My parents have a temporary tenant in their apartment. Mom gets up to use the toilet during the night and last night found these beady little eyes staring at her while she was on the throne. I'm not sure who was more scared - Mom or the mouse! It quickly scurried off and she was awake listening for him the rest of the night. With the cold weather, a few mice have moved into the building and there are now many traps set up in the building. I couldn't help but laugh


Oh gee I don't blame her. They need a cat in that building maybe several would be good.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> No dictionary, but the app tells you if a word isn't allowed so we can experiment


Ah shucks I would not make it with out a dictionary.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy Yarnie. We had bbq chicken legs with pasta and cauliflower but do have left over legs and pasta for another meal.


That sounds so good right now. Geee sorry about your legs being left over your pasta . :sm23:

Ok. not funny but what did you expect this late at night.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> More rain here and suppose to get it all week. It is really dreary here. Makes you want to be depressed but I am not. I am getting a few cleaning chores done before the weather gets warm. Are you still getting rain WCK. Anyone getting snow?


No rain for the past couple of days and the sun has peaked out once in a while. The forecast is calling for rain or snow the next couple of days.

Jokim's rose is in a pot on the desk and has a few buds on it; so early compared to last year. The snowdrops along the side of the house are also blooming.

I've been getting lots of sorting and clean up done too. The recycle barrel is full for tomorrow's pickup.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you cook the porkchops? It does sound good. We had pork roast in the crockpot. It was good. A lot of fat on it but the meat was tender and juicy. I was hoping for leftovers for barbque sandwich tomorrow but can't be hogs about it. :sm12: :sm09:


Oven 350 for 30 mins . Oh but Pork roast sounds so good. and Bar B Que my favorite.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off now God Bless all.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Have you ever seen Alan Darts animals ect. They are so cute. I love the troll .


They are very cute. He designed a Christmas Nativity too and other Christmas figures.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> These are adorable.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-524443-1.html


Love those bunnies!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh gee I don't blame her. They need a cat in that building maybe several would be good.


A couple on each floor!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> That sounds so good right now. Geee sorry about your legs being left over your pasta . :sm23:
> 
> Ok. not funny but what did you expect this late at night.


Hey - my legs are off limits :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> But you start the day soooooo early too!
> 
> I had a good day too; sorted through mounds of papers and stuff piled up on the desk. It's nice to see the top of the desk again :sm23: DH designed it and had it made for me before we got married.
> 
> Hey -- you're the scrabble player that scored 120+ points on FLEX and then got 50+ points on another word in the same game!! I've learned lots of new words from you, have to look up their definition and then try to use them on DH :sm01:


Must have been an accident on my part!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you slept better the rest of the night. Too bad the dogs don't have a snooze setting :sm23:


How about an on-off switch!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> My parents have a temporary tenant in their apartment. Mom gets up to use the toilet during the night and last night found these beady little eyes staring at her while she was on the throne. I'm not sure who was more scared - Mom or the mouse! It quickly scurried off and she was awake listening for him the rest of the night. With the cold weather, a few mice have moved into the building and there are now many traps set up in the building. I couldn't help but laugh


Yikes!!!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand. You can post anytime you want, no pressure to stay up.


Ha, ha. My body would give out!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Your pork roast sounds good too. It's about time to invite my cousin to come up for another visit.


What veggies to you make with the roast?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What veggies to you make with the roast?


I usually add mushrooms and onion to the roast for the last hour and also whatever else I've got on hand. We like almost all veggies.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I usually add mushrooms and onion to the roast for the last hour and also whatever else I've got on hand. We like almost all veggies.


A lady after my own heart. I love most veg's too. But do not ever give me Lima Beans. If I find them in my soup ect I will pull them out and either put them aside or make my hubbie eat them.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hey - my legs are off limits :sm23:


Ah but they are such nice legs and they are useful and they are attach to your body. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

Well I had just about a great day. Last Dr. appointment and I hope to not have to see one for at least a year.

I get to get new glasses. I love it I love to get new glasses then I can see . 

My honey does not like the ones a man wears on a food program. They are orange and white. I found a pair and told him about it. I am not getting them. But I look so ugly in them I do not understand why he does not appreciate my fine taste.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> A lady after my own heart. I love most veg's too. But do not ever give me Lima Beans. If I find them in my soup ect I will pull them out and either put them aside or make my hubbie eat them.


I love lima beans but they have to be Fordhook. They are yummy. I am not offended by any vegetable that I can remember. Love mushrooms but never thought of using them with pork roast. Good idea.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> A lady after my own heart. I love most veg's too. But do not ever give me Lima Beans. If I find them in my soup ect I will pull them out and either put them aside or make my hubbie eat them.


Lima beans and parsnips are the 2 that I don't like. If they show up on my plate, I try to swallow without chewing.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Ah but they are such nice legs and they are useful and they are attach to your body. :sm17:


Very useful, they still get me from A to B!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well I had just about a great day. Last Dr. appointment and I hope to not have to see one for at least a year.
> 
> I get to get new glasses. I love it I love to get new glasses then I can see .
> 
> My honey does not like the ones a man wears on a food program. They are orange and white. I found a pair and told him about it. I am not getting them. But I look so ugly in them I do not understand why he does not appreciate my fine taste.


Yay for the last Dr appointment!!!

I've seen some odd looking glasses too. I should get my eyes checked too, it's been a few years and the laptop screen gets blurry at night.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love lima beans but they have to be Fordhook. They are yummy. I am not offended by any vegetable that I can remember. Love mushrooms but never thought of using them with pork roast. Good idea.


I love mushrooms -- raw, fried, baked, braised, roasted ....... but try to stay away from lima beans and parsnips


----------



## west coast kitty

We get a pretty good workout most nights and don't even need to go to the park :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Lima beans and parsnips are the 2 that I don't like. If they show up on my plate, I try to swallow without chewing.


Ha, ha! I understand!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Lima beans and parsnips are the 2 that I don't like. If they show up on my plate, I try to swallow without chewing.


Oh I can't even do that I refuse to eat them . Parsnips have never tried and am sure I will not.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Yay for the last Dr appointment!!!
> 
> I've seen some odd looking glasses too. I should get my eyes checked too, it's been a few years and the laptop screen gets blurry at night.


Same here everything has been getting blurry that is why had to have them check. Glad that WeeBee told about head lamp I am finial getting to use it more as even lights not as light.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I love mushrooms -- raw, fried, baked, braised, roasted ....... but try to stay away from lima beans and parsnips


I love mushrooms too just can't get enough of them. My new favorite is stuff mushrooms. Yum


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We get a pretty good workout most nights and don't even need to go to the park :sm23:


Oh I love it all I have to do is laugh. You do know that the man who started the jogging craze died of a heart attack while jogging. So do think laughing is a better sport.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Ha, ha! I understand!


Well That makes three of us.


----------



## theyarnlady

Ah solo are you on a break of vacation? Or just trying to ignore us.

I see you, you can't hide from me.


----------



## theyarnlady

I did it pasta sauce became Tomato Basil soup with bites of sausage's. It was really good only half a bowl left.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I can't even do that I refuse to eat them . Parsnips have never tried and am sure I will not.


You might like parsnips; DH likes them, but he doesn't get them at home.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I love mushrooms too just can't get enough of them. My new favorite is stuff mushrooms. Yum


Oh, I forget to mention them -- love them too. I've used cream cheese, mushroom stems, onion, shrimp. What do you use for stuffing?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love it all I have to do is laugh. You do know that the man who started the jogging craze died of a heart attack while jogging. So do think laughing is a better sport.


I didn't know that, but heard about how many joggers get shin splints and bad ankles


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Ah solo are you on a break of vacation? Or just trying to ignore us.
> 
> I see you, you can't hide from me.


I've missed her too.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I did it pasta sauce became Tomato Basil soup with bites of sausage's. It was really good only half a bowl left.


 :sm24: ♥


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Oh, I forget to mention them -- love them too. I've used cream cheese, mushroom stems, onion, shrimp. What do you use for stuffing?


I use sour cream , and stuff I have around here. Must try them with Shrimp never thought of that.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know that, but heard about how many joggers get shin splints and bad ankles


That is two more reasons to laugh instead.

Isn't it strange that he died while jogging.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I love mushrooms -- raw, fried, baked, braised, roasted ....... but try to stay away from lima beans and parsnips


I thought you liked parsnips. I got some in a can awhile back. They did taste like turnips.I guess they were ok but still like turnips. Maybe if they were fresh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Same here everything has been getting blurry that is why had to have them check. Glad that WeeBee told about head lamp I am finial getting to use it more as even lights not as light.


What did the dr say about your eyes?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I did it pasta sauce became Tomato Basil soup with bites of sausage's. It was really good only half a bowl left.


Good idea! Sounds yummy. Did you have grilled cheese sandwiches with it?
We had homemade pizza tonight. It was pretty good. I didn't have to rerun it. Don't know how I would.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> What did the dr say about your eyes?


Good and Bad good need glasses bad may have to have surgery because of cataracts. Not happy about it but if new glasses do not work off to surgery I go.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't know that, but heard about how many joggers get shin splints and bad ankles


I think jogging is a waste of time. To much trouble and yes bad for your body. My nephew runs and has messed up his legs. I think walking is good enough for me. Or swimming. Not that I do enough of either.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought you liked parsnips. I got some in a can awhile back. They did taste like turnips.I guess they were ok but still like turnips. Maybe if they were fresh.


I like turnips, but parsnips have a bitter after taste. MIL used to make them and I would take a very small serving and try to swallow without chewing. They aren't his favourite, but DH doesn't mind them.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good idea! Sounds yummy. Did you have grilled cheese sandwiches with it?
> We had homemade pizza tonight. It was pretty good. I didn't have to rerun it. Don't know how I would.


Cold pizza is good!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I like turnips, but parsnips have a bitter after taste. MIL used to make them and I would take a very small serving and try to swallow without chewing. They aren't his favourite, but DH doesn't mind them.


Haha . You wouldn't tell her you didn 't like them just swallowed them? You are a sweetie.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Good and Bad good need glasses bad may have to have surgery because of cataracts. Not happy about it but if new glasses do not work off to surgery I go.


Hope the new glasses work for you, but I know so many people that have had cataracts removed and all of been very successful


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think jogging is a waste of time. To much trouble and yes bad for your body. My nephew runs and has messed up his legs. I think walking is good enough for me. Or swimming. Not that I do enough of either.


But you join us with lots of laughing :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Haha . You wouldn't tell her you didn 't like them just swallowed them? You are a sweetie.


She was a very sweet lady and a very good MIL!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I am getting blurry too. I have cataracts on one eye. I have been told that when I am ready I can have the surgery. Yarnie Dh had both of his eyes done and no problems. Not a big deal anymore .


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good idea! Sounds yummy. Did you have grilled cheese sandwiches with it?
> We had homemade pizza tonight. It was pretty good. I didn't have to rerun it. Don't know how I would.


No just crusty bread and soup.

Love home made pizza lots of basil fresh tomatoes, and chucks of cheese Mos a rel a Can not find in dictionary how to spell it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting blurry too. I have cataracts on one eye. I have been told that when I am ready I can have the surgery. Yarnie Dh had both of his eyes done and no problems. Not a big deal anymore .


Yes I have heard that too not a big deal . Just kind of sick of all the medical things lately.

You are getting blurry I can hardly see you any more.

Lets see three of us are blurry . As long as the brains are functioning thing we are o.k. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Can you believe it got up to 80 today?It will drop down again but not low. I found my first jonquil today. Spring will be here soon.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you believe it got up to 80 today?It will drop down again but not low. I found my first jonquil today. Spring will be here soon.


yea WCK Rose and your jonquil come on spring.

Getting off God Bless all.


----------



## west coast kitty

:sm11: if only dream became reality


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Well That makes three of us.


 :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I use sour cream , and stuff I have around here. Must try them with Shrimp never thought of that.


This is the BEST stuffed mushroom recipe:

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/stuffed-mushrooms-recipe-1941818


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: if only dream became reality


Yes! So funny!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> This is the BEST stuffed mushroom recipe:
> 
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/stuffed-mushrooms-recipe-1941818


Yummy. That is almost the same as my sister's recipe. She puts smoked ham in hers and salted down the mushroom so it draws all the water out. I always skip that step and regret it because I have soggy mushrooms. I will save this and try it next time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: if only dream became reality


But you know it is just a dream. Then you wake up mad at him.

:sm17: :sm12:


----------



## west coast kitty

CB did you see the newest adventures of Crusoe & Oakley?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1757535431001611



I don't like fb's change. Some of the sites I was following don't show up as often.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yummy. That is almost the same as my sister's recipe. She puts smoked ham in hers and salted down the mushroom so it draws all the water out. I always skip that step and regret it because I have soggy mushrooms. I will save this and try it next time.


I don't salt mine. This is really, really a good recipe. People rave about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> CB did you see the newest adventures of Crusoe & Oakley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1757535431001611
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like fb's change. Some of the sites I was following don't show up as often.


So funny. How did they do that? They could have had a wreck. :sm09: No I had not seen this one. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> This is the BEST stuffed mushroom recipe:
> 
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/stuffed-mushrooms-recipe-1941818


thank you will have to try it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> This is the BEST stuffed mushroom recipe:
> 
> https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/stuffed-mushrooms-recipe-1941818


Sounds yummy, will have to try it next time.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> But you know it is just a dream. Then you wake up mad at him.
> 
> :sm17: :sm12:


 :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> So funny. How did they do that? They could have had a wreck. :sm09: No I had not seen this one. :sm02:


I think they are radio controlled cars. Poor Oakley is always the fall guy.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> thank you will have to try it.


How was your day Yarnie. Our forecast is calling for snow and there was a little bit of white stuff mixed with the rain this afternoon.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy, will have to try it next time.


YL and WCK - let me know how you like it.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day Yarnie. Our forecast is calling for snow and there was a little bit of white stuff mixed with the rain this afternoon.


Getting about a inch of snow here today.

Not good to hear mix as means sleet too.

Day was o.k. Just normal

breakfast and feed cat or more attention then I need. Cats are loud when hungry

Cat attention

clean

Cat attention

watch a bit of TV

Cat attention

Lunch

Cat attention

knit

cat attention

Dinner

Knit a bit

Cat attention

Kat nip so cat to busy to need attention

Knit

Cat attention last of the day needs to nap on my lap so knitting put down as he plaus with yarn.

Get ready for bed

Cat's last attempt for attention

the joy of sleeping.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> YL and WCK - let me know how you like it.


Will do


----------



## theyarnlady

Night life taking toll on me.

So must hit the hay for now.


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning LL what's your day going to be like?

Lots of flooding going on in the East with weather changing ever day.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Getting about a inch of snow here today.
> 
> Not good to hear mix as means sleet too.
> 
> Day was o.k. Just normal
> 
> breakfast and feed cat or more attention then I need. Cats are loud when hungry
> 
> Cat attention
> 
> clean
> 
> Cat attention
> 
> watch a bit of TV
> 
> Cat attention
> 
> Lunch
> 
> Cat attention
> 
> knit
> 
> cat attention
> 
> Dinner
> 
> Knit a bit
> 
> Cat attention
> 
> Kat nip so cat to busy to need attention
> 
> Knit
> 
> Cat attention last of the day needs to nap on my lap so knitting put down as he plaus with yarn.
> 
> Get ready for bed
> 
> Cat's last attempt for attention
> 
> the joy of sleeping.


Sounds about normal for a day with cats :sm17: all guaranteed by the Cats Bill of Rights.

It didn't snow overnight, but have heavy rain and very blustery wind. Earl wanted to go in and out 3 times within 10 minutes!! He likes to take a walk down to the pasture most mornings and somehow he seems to think the wind has stopped blowing within 2 minutes of coming back into the house :sm16: I'm now pretending that I don't hear his mournful cry to go out.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL what's your day going to be like?
> 
> Lots of flooding going on in the East with weather changing ever day.


Yes. Warm here today.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds about normal for a day with cats :sm17: all guaranteed by the Cats Bill of Rights.
> 
> It didn't snow overnight, but have heavy rain and very blustery wind. Earl wanted to go in and out 3 times within 10 minutes!! He likes to take a walk down to the pasture most mornings and somehow he seems to think the wind has stopped blowing within 2 minutes of coming back into the house :sm16: I'm now pretending that I don't hear his mournful cry to go out.


Earl's thoughts I know this weather is over. Steps out I know this weather is not over. Sets in I know it is nice out there. Steps out I know this weather is bad. 
Ear plugs and not listening does not work here. Paw on leg if you do not pay attention it continues until you do. 
:sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I think they are radio controlled cars. Poor Oakley is always the fall guy.


I noticed that. I guess Crusoe is the real star. Who was the tan one?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I noticed that. I guess Crusoe is the real star. Who was the tan one?


I miss that .


----------



## theyarnlady

Cat announcing time for lunch. I do not need a clock here cat tells me what time it is.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I miss that .


Ha! Same with dogs! Can you tell me how they know the time??


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I noticed that. I guess Crusoe is the real star. Who was the tan one?


That's Crusoe's & Oakley's great buddy -- Rusty! He's on the team for videos and even sits on their Board of Directors :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I miss that .


a re-run for you



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1757535431001611


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Cat announcing time for lunch. I do not need a clock here cat tells me what time it is.


Only 1 lunch time????


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Ha! Same with dogs! Can you tell me how they know the time??


It will be tough for them (and us) when we go back to daylight time


----------



## west coast kitty

CB will you get Chewy to help you plant your garden?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1510094512412372


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> CB will you get Chewy to help you plant your garden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1510094512412372
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he smart?
> Chewy would be butting me and pushing me over and biting me. Not digging to help me. Chewy needs to watch Crusoe and learn how to act. Maybe he could be in videos then. :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> It will be tough for them (and us) when we go back to daylight time


Yes it will...


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Ha! Same with dogs! Can you tell me how they know the time??


I don't know LL but they sure know when it is time for everything. Like WCK said they get confused during day light saving time. But then I do too.

Weather not looking good here starting tonight. a bit of snow then turning to rain tomorrow . flooding possible as it will be warm enough to rain. Going into Monday night into Tues, sleet and ice. 
So will have lots of time to knit.
Hope powr does not go out with ice. Such fun two more weeks till March , then April and warmth.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know LL but they sure know when it is time for everything. Like WCK said they get confused during day light saving time. But then I do too.
> 
> Weather not looking good here starting tonight. a bit of snow then turning to rain tomorrow . flooding possible as it will be warm enough to rain. Going into Monday night into Tues, sleet and ice.
> So will have lots of time to knit.
> Hope powr does not go out with ice. Such fun two more weeks till March , then April and warmth.


It's going to be warm here for the next few days.


----------



## west coast kitty

After a week of forecasting snow without getting any we woke up to SNOW! :sm13: It stopped falling a little while ago and is starting to melt. Hopefully this is the final snow for this winter.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't he smart?
> Chewy would be butting me and pushing me over and biting me. Not digging to help me. Chewy needs to watch Crusoe and learn how to act. Maybe he could be in videos then. :sm17:


When we were kids, our dog hardly ever dug the garden or the flowers and neither did my dog. DB#2's dog would only dig up carrots and radish and would eat both. Cats are a whole other story ... :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know LL but they sure know when it is time for everything. Like WCK said they get confused during day light saving time. But then I do too.
> 
> Weather not looking good here starting tonight. a bit of snow then turning to rain tomorrow . flooding possible as it will be warm enough to rain. Going into Monday night into Tues, sleet and ice.
> So will have lots of time to knit.
> Hope powr does not go out with ice. Such fun two more weeks till March , then April and warmth.


Good idea to stay in and knit and stay off the icy roads! I'm doing the same and have also been taking a small area at a time to clean up and organize. Today will be the stash of yarn, books and tools piled up around, beside and under my rocking chair and side table.

Hope you don't lose your power and that we don't either. I've got lamb shanks going in the slow cooker and we're looking forward to a yummy, hot meal tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> It's going to be warm here for the next few days.


Nice for you and the dogs!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Nice for you and the dogs!


Yes...


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> a re-run for you
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1757535431001611
> 
> 
> 
> Oh to to funny love the outfits and the car's .


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Only 1 lunch time????


Oh no breakfast, lunch and dinner, treats ever other hour. an not stand the meow sounds more like now or else I will haunt you all day.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Good idea to stay in and knit and stay off the icy roads! I'm doing the same and have also been taking a small area at a time to clean up and organize. Today will be the stash of yarn, books and tools piled up around, beside and under my rocking chair and side table.
> 
> Hope you don't lose your power and that we don't either. I've got lamb shanks going in the slow cooker and we're looking forward to a yummy, hot meal tonight.


Ha the cleaning up of yarn goods . I know that feeling, but just looking at it is enough to drive me to another room.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no breakfast, lunch and dinner, treats ever other hour. an not stand the meow sounds more like now or else I will haunt you all day.


Winkie (little black kitty) has a very loud, mournful meooooowwwwwwwww. She sounds like she's lost her last friend, is starving, and tortured. She is a tiny little girl, but her meow is louder than the other cats combined.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Ha the cleaning up of yarn goods . I know that feeling, but just looking at it is enough to drive me to another room.


I haven't made much progress with it so far ...... :sm12:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Winkie (little black kitty) has a very loud, mournful meooooowwwwwwwww. She sounds like she's lost her last friend, is starving, and tortured. She is a tiny little girl, but her meow is louder than the other cats combined.


She has to be related to Willie. Mournful is here too. They are starving and tortured and about to die at any moment unless you go and get them food.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't made much progress with it so far ...... :sm12:


Time to do something about it leave the room, read a book, move seat, knit something. So much work so little time. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Good idea to stay in and knit and stay off the icy roads! I'm doing the same and have also been taking a small area at a time to clean up and organize. Today will be the stash of yarn, books and tools piled up around, beside and under my rocking chair and side table.
> 
> Hope you don't lose your power and that we don't either. I've got lamb shanks going in the slow cooker and we're looking forward to a yummy, hot meal tonight.


Never tried lamb must put that on my list of foods to try.

Ah slow cooker how do you like it?


----------



## theyarnlady

Off to finish supper and am sure Willie will be under foot to tell me the sad story how he needs food lots of food.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I don't know LL but they sure know when it is time for everything. Like WCK said they get confused during day light saving time. But then I do too.
> 
> Weather not looking good here starting tonight. a bit of snow then turning to rain tomorrow . flooding possible as it will be warm enough to rain. Going into Monday night into Tues, sleet and ice.
> So will have lots of time to knit.
> Hope powr does not go out with ice. Such fun two more weeks till March , then April and warmth.


Still gloomy and rain here and there. Suppose to keep this up for next week. Only change is the temps. Up and down.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Good idea to stay in and knit and stay off the icy roads! I'm doing the same and have also been taking a small area at a time to clean up and organize. Today will be the stash of yarn, books and tools piled up around, beside and under my rocking chair and side table.
> 
> Hope you don't lose your power and that we don't either. I've got lamb shanks going in the slow cooker and we're looking forward to a yummy, hot meal tonight.


Isn't it a good feeling to get things straightened up? If I do it everyday for a month I still won't be finished but have let things go for a year or more now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> When we were kids, our dog hardly ever dug the garden or the flowers and neither did my dog. DB#2's dog would only dig up carrots and radish and would eat both. Cats are a whole other story ... :sm16:


Ours either. Chewy is a different kind of dog. The chickens a whole different story. Good thing the garden is behind fence to keep deer out.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> She has to be related to Willie. Mournful is here too. They are starving and tortured and about to die at any moment unless you go and get them food.


I think she just likes to announce herself --- and demand DH's attention. She's his girl, I'm just a servant in case he isn't around.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Time to do something about it leave the room, read a book, move seat, knit something. So much work so little time. :sm02:


I did something productive -- played my turn at scrabble with LL :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Never tried lamb must put that on my list of foods to try.
> 
> Ah slow cooker how do you like it?


The house smells so good already and still 2.5 hours till dinner. Love the slow cooker for tough cuts of meat. We like lamb, but it's expensive so we don't have it very often.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Still gloomy and rain here and there. Suppose to keep this up for next week. Only change is the temps. Up and down.


The sun has come out, but it's still windy and cool. The snow on the driveway has melted, but it's still caught up on the grass and in the pasture.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't it a good feeling to get things straightened up? If I do it everyday for a month I still won't be finished but have let things go for a year or more now.


You had much more important things to deal with last year!! It is a nice feeling to see something accomplished. It's amazing how much can be stuffed behind a chair and table ..........


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ours either. Chewy is a different kind of dog. The chickens a whole different story. Good thing the garden is behind fence to keep deer out.


They keep giving you new stories for your book :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

I finished sorting and organizing the bags and bins surrounding my chair and side table ... and discovered 3 WIPs that I had totally forgotten about! :sm12: :sm16: Now to decide - finish or frog?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I finished sorting and organizing the bags and bins surrounding my chair and side table ... and discovered 3 WIPs that I had totally forgotten about! :sm12: :sm16: Now to decide - finish or frog?


I have some of those but I chose to forget about them. What are you wips? I have no problem with frogging anymore. Just means new yarn to me.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have some of those but I chose to forget about them. What are you wips? I have no problem with frogging anymore. Just means new yarn to me.


A modular scarf, lacy scarf and lacy cowl. The cowl is a fine mohair blend so it would be a pain to frog but I think I will probably frog all 3 of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Supper time .http://www.facebook.com/groups/idmaberta/permalink/1554860034685928/


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Supper time .http://www.facebook.com/groups/idmaberta/permalink/1554860034685928/


And he is enjoying every mouthful! I know you want him :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> And he is enjoying every mouthful! I know you want him :sm23:


You know I do but didn't want to say it. :sm11:


----------



## lovethelake

Salutations,

I just wanted to pop in and say hi. 2017 was a tough year. My dad died; which was a blessing but still difficult. He was hilarious until the end, and when I think of some of the things he said I still crack up. Airedales.............that is a whole chapter of events. But I do now have a 9 week old, Tank, that is keeping me busy. I will be getting another puppy in 6-7 weeks to keep Tank occupied and leaves the old man alone. Was to get two this time, but life happens.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Salutations,
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say hi. 2017 was a tough year. My dad died; which was a blessing but still difficult. He was hilarious until the end, and when I think of some of the things he said I still crack up. Airedales.............that is a whole chapter of events. But I do now have a 9 week old, Tank, that is keeping me busy. I will be getting another puppy in 6-7 weeks to keep Tank occupied and leaves the old man alone. Was to get two this time, but life happens.
> 
> ttfn


Good to hear from you LTL.

Just found out that my brother-in-law has Lymphoma. The doctors think it has spread to his lungs. He's only in his 60's.


----------



## lovethelake

That is heartbreaking. My son's FIL was diagnosed with terminal kidney cancer Labor Day, and he is in his 50's. So after losing his grandpa, he is losing another person that he cares about. It is really hard on my DIL, who is a real Daddy's Girl. She has had to leave the three kids for a week (9,8,&2) to be there to set up hospice. So my son rallied, but was way over his head. Saw a lot of the kids at my house and their house that week. They took the kids to see Pappa this weekend, so I had their one year old German Shepherd. It was a blessing to have him here. My old man Airedale doesn't play and my new puppy and Apollo played for hours, exhausting both! Hopefully, when the other puppy can come here, he will take Apollo's place and keep Tank occupied.

The only advice to my DIL is to breathe. She has no control over the disease, how her mom is handling (or not)it, or what her sister is doing. It is hard to be part of this type of journey. hugs to all


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> That is heartbreaking. My son's FIL was diagnosed with terminal kidney cancer Labor Day, and he is in his 50's. So after losing his grandpa, he is losing another person that he cares about. It is really hard on my DIL, who is a real Daddy's Girl. She has had to leave the three kids for a week (9,8,&2) to be there to set up hospice. So my son rallied, but was way over his head. Saw a lot of the kids at my house and their house that week. They took the kids to see Pappa this weekend, so I had their one year old German Shepherd. It was a blessing to have him here. My old man Airedale doesn't play and my new puppy and Apollo played for hours, exhausting both! Hopefully, when the other puppy can come here, he will take Apollo's place and keep Tank occupied.
> 
> The only advice to my DIL is to breathe. She has no control over the disease, how her mom is handling (or not)it, or what her sister is doing. It is hard to be part of this type of journey. hugs to all


Thank you. It's so difficult for them. He needs to work as they are not in a good place financially. I don't know what will happen.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Salutations,
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say hi. 2017 was a tough year. My dad died; which was a blessing but still difficult. He was hilarious until the end, and when I think of some of the things he said I still crack up. Airedales.............that is a whole chapter of events. But I do now have a 9 week old, Tank, that is keeping me busy. I will be getting another puppy in 6-7 weeks to keep Tank occupied and leaves the old man alone. Was to get two this time, but life happens.
> 
> ttfn


It's so nice to see you LTL. I'm sorry to hear abut your dad; it's still a big loss even when we know it's a blessing. How is your mom doing? My parents continue to struggle with health and life issues and I try focus on the present rather than worrying about the future.

Looking forward to hearing more about Tank's adventures :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Salutations,
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say hi. 2017 was a tough year. My dad died; which was a blessing but still difficult. He was hilarious until the end, and when I think of some of the things he said I still crack up. Airedales.............that is a whole chapter of events. But I do now have a 9 week old, Tank, that is keeping me busy. I will be getting another puppy in 6-7 weeks to keep Tank occupied and leaves the old man alone. Was to get two this time, but life happens.
> 
> ttfn


Hey girlfriend. I have missed you so much. Of course my heart is hurt for you with the death of your dear dad. Sending my love.♥

Aren't Airdales fun? Big characters. How old is the old man now? I hope you can deal with two new pups. You are a bigger woman than I am. :sm11: Chewy is having to stay inside because of the rain. He has almost finished up the peppermint. I saw him get a piece last night I called him and he turned around with in his mouth acting totally innocent but have I turned my back I heard him crunch down . :sm09: Have fun with the pup.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Good to hear from you LTL.
> 
> Just found out that my brother-in-law has Lymphoma. The doctors think it has spread to his lungs. He's only in his 60's.


I am so sorry to hear this LL. What stage is he? XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> That is heartbreaking. My son's FIL was diagnosed with terminal kidney cancer Labor Day, and he is in his 50's. So after losing his grandpa, he is losing another person that he cares about. It is really hard on my DIL, who is a real Daddy's Girl. She has had to leave the three kids for a week (9,8,&2) to be there to set up hospice. So my son rallied, but was way over his head. Saw a lot of the kids at my house and their house that week. They took the kids to see Pappa this weekend, so I had their one year old German Shepherd. It was a blessing to have him here. My old man Airedale doesn't play and my new puppy and Apollo played for hours, exhausting both! Hopefully, when the other puppy can come here, he will take Apollo's place and keep Tank occupied.
> 
> The only advice to my DIL is to breathe. She has no control over the disease, how her mom is handling (or not)it, or what her sister is doing. It is hard to be part of this type of journey. hugs to all


That is so sad. Everyone has something going on in their lives that is heartbreaking.
I am glad you had the puppy for the grands. Both of them get a good work out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Raining , raining, raining more here the last few days. 
I got a call from my SIL last night at 11. She wanted to know if my son or grandson was working at the ER. My grandson was. She had to take my brother in . He had gotten a spider bite a few days ago on his hand he had streaks running up his arm. My GS pulled strings and got him right in. He is a diabetic and the infection was going to go into his heart. I am so thankful he went because he is kinda on the stubborn side. They ran test and put an iv in. He is still in the hospital and maybe getting out tomorrow. Another Praise the Lord from me. It was a close call and we didn't even know it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK how was your group?
Yarnie where are you?


----------



## theyarnlady

LTL and LL am so sorry about what is happen in your life. 

Oh a new puppy and another new puppy you will be busy lady, but know it will be a joyful busy.


----------



## theyarnlady

The weather is a fright . Flooding, ice, snow. It all came at once in two days. The rain started it then flooding, then ice , tonight they are saying snow. We did not get it as bad as down south or up north. Creek came up fast but did not go over the bank. 

So tired of the gloom want sun. Next week in the 40's again, so there will be flooding again.


----------



## west coast kitty

Hugs to both LTL and LL for the stressful times you and your families are going through. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> The weather is a fright . Flooding, ice, snow. It all came at once in two days. The rain started it then flooding, then ice , tonight they are saying snow. We did not get it as bad as down south or up north. Creek came up fast but did not go over the bank.
> 
> So tired of the gloom want sun. Next week in the 40's again, so there will be flooding again.


The weather is just so crazy. It has been in the 80s this week and dropping back down tomorrow. No wonder everyone gets sick. The sun came out a little yesterday but now back to gloomy. I am with you I want to see some sun even if it is cold outside .


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raining , raining, raining more here the last few days.
> I got a call from my SIL last night at 11. She wanted to know if my son or grandson was working at the ER. My grandson was. She had to take my brother in . He had gotten a spider bite a few days ago on his hand he had streaks running up his arm. My GS pulled strings and got him right in. He is a diabetic and the infection was going to go into his heart. I am so thankful he went because he is kinda on the stubborn side. They ran test and put an iv in. He is still in the hospital and maybe getting out tomorrow. Another Praise the Lord from me. It was a close call and we didn't even know it.


I'm so glad your SIL got your brother to go to the hospital and that he got the treatment! Diabetics have to be extra careful when it comes to infections.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how was your group?
> Yarnie where are you?


We got more snow today so a couple of ladies didn't make it, but 5 of us still had a great afternoon. It's been cold enough since the last snow that some of it still hadn't melted and the forecast for the rest of the week doesn't sound good. One of the ladies was without power for more than 12 hours last Sunday; hopefully there aren't more outages this time around.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> The weather is a fright . Flooding, ice, snow. It all came at once in two days. The rain started it then flooding, then ice , tonight they are saying snow. We did not get it as bad as down south or up north. Creek came up fast but did not go over the bank.
> 
> So tired of the gloom want sun. Next week in the 40's again, so there will be flooding again.


Sounds awful Yarnie. Is the flooding close to your house?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds awful Yarnie. Is the flooding close to your house?


No the creek didn't make it over the bank. But roads where flooded and last night they froze over. So it is a mess here mostly southern part of state. North lots of ice. We are in between melt ice froze over tonight snow not a lot just enough to cause a mess.


----------



## theyarnlady

Billy Graham died today. 

He said in a interview that the only person he wanted to hear from was . Well done thy good and faithful servant. I am sure he did and the angel's in heaven rejoiced at his return. 

Here on earth am sad as he was a servant of God's that will be miss. 
He was to me like John in the bible humble but never judge another person. His words touch many on this earth. Kings and President and the lowly and humble . Amazing man we lost a servant but heaven gain a servant .


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Billy Graham died today.
> 
> He said in a interview that the only person he wanted to hear from was . Well done thy good and faithful servant. I am sure he did and the angel's in heaven rejoiced at his return.
> 
> Here on earth am sad as he was a servant of God's that will be miss.
> He was to me like John in the bible humble but never judge another person. His words touch many on this earth. Kings and President and the lowly and humble . Amazing man we lost a servant but heaven gain a servant .


♥♥ A very happy day for a good and faithful servant and a loss for those left behind


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> ♥♥ A very happy day for a good and faithful servant and a loss for those left behind


yes it is.

Getting off now .

God Bless.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry to hear this LL. What stage is he? XX


I'm not sure. I talked to him yesterday. He seems very, very cavalier about it. He is having more tests coming up and then I'll know more. I'll let you know. I would not be able to get out of bed.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> LTL and LL am so sorry about what is happen in your life.
> 
> Oh a new puppy and another new puppy you will be busy lady, but know it will be a joyful busy.


Thank you, YL. I told him that I would go and help and stay if they needed it.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Hugs to both LTL and LL for the stressful times you and your families are going through. ♥


You never know.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I'm not sure. I talked to him yesterday. He seems very, very cavalier about it. He is having more tests coming up and then I'll know more. I'll let you know. I would not be able to get out of bed.


Hi LL , he sounds like his will is strong and will not give into this disease. That is a good thing.


----------



## theyarnlady

Going for hair cut today. No snow last night but today snow warning. 
How is weather going by you LL?

Sure it is not good on the East coast either.


----------



## theyarnlady

Solo hope you are o.k. really miss you.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL. I told him that I would go and help and stay if they needed it.


You have a good heart and just sure they appreciate your help.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Going for hair cut today. No snow last night but today snow warning.
> How is weather going by you LL?
> 
> Sure it is not good on the East coast either.


Just got back from a long drive. Taking things to antique dealer so I can "de-nest".


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Hi LL , he sounds like his will is strong and will not give into this disease. That is a good thing.


I'm not sure what he is thinking...


----------



## lovethelake

Howdy

Drizzling and gross day. Was 80 yesterday and sunny, almost wanted to take the boat out. But I know snow could return. Puppy can go up 14 stairs, my life is doomed. He will go down one step, but it is only a matter of days before that feat is conquered. Okay, a tad gross but he does not have worms!!!! That almost never happens. He is really doing well. Knows his name, will come if he chooses to do so, and generally just a terror of a terrier as it is his life's goal.

Working on a circle shawl, Mystic Supernova. On row 183, out of 200. But then there is a knitted on boarder. Trust me looking for a TV watching project. But so far only a few boo boos, that I know of. Hopefully a man on a very fast horse would not able to see them.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Howdy
> 
> Drizzling and gross day. Was 80 yesterday and sunny, almost wanted to take the boat out. But I know snow could return. Puppy can go up 14 stairs, my life is doomed. He will go down one step, but it is only a matter of days before that feat is conquered. Okay, a tad gross but he does not have worms!!!! That almost never happens. He is really doing well. Knows his name, will come if he chooses to do so, and generally just a terror of a terrier as it is his life's goal.
> 
> Working on a circle shawl, Mystic Supernova. On row 183, out of 200. But then there is a knitted on boarder. Trust me looking for a TV watching project. But so far only a few boo boos, that I know of. Hopefully a man on a very fast horse would not able to see them.


Your funny doomed life . Is puppy on a 14 step program? Life with a puppy . Can't live with him can't live with out him. He sounds cute.

Well you made it that far with shawl you only have 117 more rows to go. Sorry had to tell you and the boarder too. You can do it yes you can. I on the other hand would have stop after first row.
Poor old man having to deal with the new one. Has new one discovered what yarn is for? Or do you make sure he never is alone with it? :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

So told you last night about snow . This am Love of my life informed me may be sleet too.

Now he had to put garbage cans out tonight as tomorrow is day of collection. 

He did say it was going to sleet. Imagine that he goes out side and comes in to tell me it is ice and I should not go outside. I look at him and said, why would I go outside my love of life told me it was going to sleet tonight. I have enough sense to know better . :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I'm not sure. I talked to him yesterday. He seems very, very cavalier about it. He is having more tests coming up and then I'll know more. I'll let you know. I would not be able to get out of bed.


When you get bad news you just have to deal with it and be brave. You have no choice. Prayers do wonders. I know you know that. I am glad he is being cavalier. Usually it the people around you that fall apart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Going for hair cut today. No snow last night but today snow warning.
> How is weather going by you LL?
> 
> Sure it is not good on the East coast either.


How was your hair cut?
More rain here and no plans of stopping. 
LTL are you getting it too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Solo hope you are o.k. really miss you.


I hope she is ok. It has been awhile since she has been online.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Howdy
> 
> Drizzling and gross day. Was 80 yesterday and sunny, almost wanted to take the boat out. But I know snow could return. Puppy can go up 14 stairs, my life is doomed. He will go down one step, but it is only a matter of days before that feat is conquered. Okay, a tad gross but he does not have worms!!!! That almost never happens. He is really doing well. Knows his name, will come if he chooses to do so, and generally just a terror of a terrier as it is his life's goal.
> 
> Working on a circle shawl, Mystic Supernova. On row 183, out of 200. But then there is a knitted on boarder. Trust me looking for a TV watching project. But so far only a few boo boos, that I know of. Hopefully a man on a very fast horse would not able to see them.


You answered my question about the rain. Isn't it crazy with the high temps then back to rain and cold? Just crazy.
Funny about puppy. Yes he will be up and down. We have just got Chewy to understand he isn't allowed. I wish you could take a video of him . I won't be having a puppy in my life anytime soon. A man on a very fast horse. Never thought of it that way before. :sm09: I have seen your work and know the shawl will be beautiful. You are almost there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> So told you last night about snow . This am Love of my life informed me may be sleet too.
> 
> Now he had to put garbage cans out tonight as tomorrow is day of collection.
> 
> He did say it was going to sleet. Imagine that he goes out side and comes in to tell me it is ice and I should not go outside. I look at him and said, why would I go outside my love of life told me it was going to sleet tonight. I have enough sense to know better . :sm06:


Did you tell the love of your life he shouldn't be outside in the sleet either?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Is this what it is like to have a cat? http://www.facebook.com/groups/catspottingsociety/permalink/1482811631822500/


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Going for hair cut today. No snow last night but today snow warning.
> How is weather going by you LL?
> 
> Sure it is not good on the East coast either.


Did you make it out for your hair cut Yarnie?

It was a nice day today; still cool, but no more snow. The forecast is calling for more snow tomorrow and through the weekend. I'm going for groceries tomorrow morning.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Just got back from a long drive. Taking things to antique dealer so I can "de-nest".


It must be hard to decide what to sell but less stressful overall to get a head start on it.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Howdy
> 
> Drizzling and gross day. Was 80 yesterday and sunny, almost wanted to take the boat out. But I know snow could return. Puppy can go up 14 stairs, my life is doomed. He will go down one step, but it is only a matter of days before that feat is conquered. Okay, a tad gross but he does not have worms!!!! That almost never happens. He is really doing well. Knows his name, will come if he chooses to do so, and generally just a terror of a terrier as it is his life's goal.
> 
> Working on a circle shawl, Mystic Supernova. On row 183, out of 200. But then there is a knitted on boarder. Trust me looking for a TV watching project. But so far only a few boo boos, that I know of. Hopefully a man on a very fast horse would not able to see them.


Tank is learning the ropes so quickly he can help you train the new puppy in a few weeks.

I looked up your shawl -- it's gorgeous! No one but you will ever know about the boo boos.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> So told you last night about snow . This am Love of my life informed me may be sleet too.
> 
> Now he had to put garbage cans out tonight as tomorrow is day of collection.
> 
> He did say it was going to sleet. Imagine that he goes out side and comes in to tell me it is ice and I should not go outside. I look at him and said, why would I go outside my love of life told me it was going to sleet tonight. I have enough sense to know better . :sm06:


He did his husbandly duty to take the bins out and keep you safe and dry and you had the good sense to let him :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope she is ok. It has been awhile since she has been online.


I've noticed that too.........


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is this what it is like to have a cat? http://www.facebook.com/groups/catspottingsociety/permalink/1482811631822500/


That is one of their moves, then sometimes they pounce or crawl under the covers before they attack :sm23:


----------



## lovethelake

theyarnlady said:


> Your funny doomed life . Is puppy on a 14 step program? Life with a puppy . Can't live with him can't live with out him. He sounds cute.
> 
> Well you made it that far with shawl you only have 117 more rows to go. Sorry had to tell you and the boarder too. You can do it yes you can. I on the other hand would have stop after first row.
> Poor old man having to deal with the new one. Has new one discovered what yarn is for? Or do you make sure he never is alone with it? :sm09:


HA.....only 13 more to go. But then there are 600 rows of boarder..............you are right I should have stopped after row onel
n
Drizzling all day, but temp is on the warm side. Keep seeing that storm cross the country and the damage that it is causing. Hope all of you are safe. It was so warm over the past week that all the pollen is popping and people are miserable. I know that we will get a late spring freeze or snow and that will make everything upside down. It has been a weird Winter; we had no snow but there was a week of zero temperatures and brutal wind chills. Both furnaces conked out and I had just them checked a month before. But I have a fireplace and a wood burning stove AND electricity so I was fine.

Of course there is nothing allowed to be on my plate other than let the puppy in and let the puppy out. Might try taking him for a walk to wear him out if the rain stops.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> When you get bad news you just have to deal with it and be brave. You have no choice. Prayers do wonders. I know you know that. I am glad he is being cavalier. Usually it the people around you that fall apart.


Thank you for helping me understand...


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> It must be hard to decide what to sell but less stressful overall to get a head start on it.


I can't take it with me... I just don't want to deal with it later on. Sooner is better than later...


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK hair cut surprise bangs on hair cut. Even told her do not want them short. 
News flash Love of my life went out early this morning. He usual leaves garbage bins inside fence and moves then to curb in morning. Of course it was early about 4 in morning. I slept through it all. He did the graceful fall. Why it was ice , if he had waited till around 8 ice had melted. 
So it was time to get taxes done and it was afternoon and warm out. Had to stop at drug store. Guess what Doctor there to pick up scrip . He has strep throat > Will not be going to see him for a while. got taxes done then to book store of course had to buy some magazines. Then out to eat in upper 40's. Snow tomorrow and Monday in the 50's. Your right LTL either snow or ice this spring just when every thing starts to blossom. 

New puppy will be teaching newer puppy how to climb those steps in no time. Plus everything else he can. Glad you had back up when furnace quite on you. Love having furnace cheek at beginning of season and it stop in middle of winter.

LL you can to take it with you just get a double coffin that way you wil be resting in yarn. I know it's not funny. 

It's late what do you expect from a person who should be in bed.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK hair cut surprise bangs on hair cut. Even told her do not want them short.
> News flash Love of my life went out early this morning. He usual leaves garbage bins inside fence and moves then to curb in morning. Of course it was early about 4 in morning. I slept through it all. He did the graceful fall. Why it was ice , if he had waited till around 8 ice had melted.
> So it was time to get taxes done and it was afternoon and warm out. Had to stop at drug store. Guess what Doctor there to pick up scrip . He has strep throat > Will not be going to see him for a while. got taxes done then to book store of course had to buy some magazines. Then out to eat in upper 40's. Snow tomorrow and Monday in the 50's. Your right LTL either snow or ice this spring just when every thing starts to blossom.
> 
> New puppy will be teaching newer puppy how to climb those steps in no time. Plus everything else he can. Glad you had back up when furnace quite on you. Love having furnace cheek at beginning of season and it stop in middle of winter.
> 
> LL you can to take it with you just get a double coffin that way you wil be resting in yarn. I know it's not funny.
> 
> It's late what do you expect from a person who should be in bed.


It takes a while to get used to a new haircut, but good news is that it grows back.

:sm06: You've reminded me about the stories of people that want to be buried with their cars!

You are well ahead with your taxes; we're still waiting for a couple of info slips before I start on ours. Now you can sit back and knit and read magazines. And give DH a bit of sympathy for his aches and pains!


----------



## west coast kitty

A cold, blustery day here with blowing snow. But the fire is nice and cosy, the power is still on and I've got my knitting!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> WCK hair cut surprise bangs on hair cut. Even told her do not want them short.
> News flash Love of my life went out early this morning. He usual leaves garbage bins inside fence and moves then to curb in morning. Of course it was early about 4 in morning. I slept through it all. He did the graceful fall. Why it was ice , if he had waited till around 8 ice had melted.
> So it was time to get taxes done and it was afternoon and warm out. Had to stop at drug store. Guess what Doctor there to pick up scrip . He has strep throat > Will not be going to see him for a while. got taxes done then to book store of course had to buy some magazines. Then out to eat in upper 40's. Snow tomorrow and Monday in the 50's. Your right LTL either snow or ice this spring just when every thing starts to blossom.
> 
> New puppy will be teaching newer puppy how to climb those steps in no time. Plus everything else he can. Glad you had back up when furnace quite on you. Love having furnace cheek at beginning of season and it stop in middle of winter.
> 
> LL you can to take it with you just get a double coffin that way you wil be resting in yarn. I know it's not funny.
> 
> It's late what do you expect from a person who should be in bed.


YL, I think it's very funny. As a matter of fact, I'll talk to my husband about it! You have a great sense of humor!!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> WCK hair cut surprise bangs on hair cut. Even told her do not want them short.
> News flash Love of my life went out early this morning. He usual leaves garbage bins inside fence and moves then to curb in morning. Of course it was early about 4 in morning. I slept through it all. He did the graceful fall. Why it was ice , if he had waited till around 8 ice had melted.
> So it was time to get taxes done and it was afternoon and warm out. Had to stop at drug store. Guess what Doctor there to pick up scrip . He has strep throat > Will not be going to see him for a while. got taxes done then to book store of course had to buy some magazines. Then out to eat in upper 40's. Snow tomorrow and Monday in the 50's. Your right LTL either snow or ice this spring just when every thing starts to blossom.
> 
> New puppy will be teaching newer puppy how to climb those steps in no time. Plus everything else he can. Glad you had back up when furnace quite on you. Love having furnace cheek at beginning of season and it stop in middle of winter.
> 
> LL you can to take it with you just get a double coffin that way you wil be resting in yarn. I know it's not funny.
> 
> It's late what do you expect from a person who should be in bed.


P.S. I think I'll need several coffins! Like 5-6 or more. Probably more.


----------



## lovethelake

Salutations

Not much to do today other than, you puppy watch. He is really doing well for a 9 week old, but he is just 9 weeks old. Took him over to see the grandkids, and he was great. My DIL tried to steal him, but I snuck out of the house. On row 190 on my shawl. Goal is to have all 200 done by Monday or Tuesday. Then 600ish rows of a knitted on boarder. Need to find something mindless SOON. 

Hope all is going well for all of you! Off to knit and knit and knit.....


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Not much to do today other than, you puppy watch. He is really doing well for a 9 week old, but he is just 9 weeks old. Took him over to see the grandkids, and he was great. My DIL tried to steal him, but I snuck out of the house. On row 190 on my shawl. Goal is to have all 200 done by Monday or Tuesday. Then 600ish rows of a knitted on boarder. Need to find something mindless SOON.
> 
> Hope all is going well for all of you! Off to knit and knit and knit.....


Yes, I knitted today as well. Had to take half off (tink) of a cable back. Stupid mistake. Oh, well. Off to watch a Netflix movie.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> P.S. I think I'll need several coffins! Like 5-6 or more. Probably more.


Think about a vault or a mini pyramid :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Think about a vault or a mini pyramid :sm23:


So funny. Yes! Great idea!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> A cold, blustery day here with blowing snow. But the fire is nice and cosy, the power is still on and I've got my knitting!


Stay warm WCK. I am glad you didn't lose your power.
Flooding here today. We have gotten 12.9" this month. Another record broke for us. They are predicting 4 more inches? :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> Not much to do today other than, you puppy watch. He is really doing well for a 9 week old, but he is just 9 weeks old. Took him over to see the grandkids, and he was great. My DIL tried to steal him, but I snuck out of the house. On row 190 on my shawl. Goal is to have all 200 done by Monday or Tuesday. Then 600ish rows of a knitted on boarder. Need to find something mindless SOON.
> 
> Hope all is going well for all of you! Off to knit and knit and knit.....


Puppies and kids are good together. 
I can't imagine working on a shawl with that many stitches. I would probably give us myself. Can you post a pic of it now before you finish and then again when you finish?
LTL I know you can relate.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208613421197954&set=gm.951763414860874&type=3&theater :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy

Good Morning. My husband requested French Toast with bacon and syrup this morning. Had to accommodate...


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Puppies and kids are good together.
> I can't imagine working on a shawl with that many stitches. I would probably give us myself. Can you post a pic of it now before you finish and then again when you finish?
> LTL I know you can relate.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208613421197954&set=gm.951763414860874&type=3&theater :sm02:


 :sm09: Too funny


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Good Morning. My husband requested French Toast with bacon and syrup this morning. Had to accommodate...


Lucky husband !!

We had a lovely brunch and visit with friends today too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Good Morning. My husband requested French Toast with bacon and syrup this morning. Had to accommodate...


How do you make your French toast LL? We like breakfast for super. You are a good wife.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Lucky husband !!
> 
> We had a lovely brunch and visit with friends today too.


That sounds nice. What did you have? I am wanting breakfast now. Nice to spend time with friends.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds nice. What did you have? I am wanting breakfast now. Nice to spend time with friends.


We were treated to blueberry pancakes with maple syrup; ham, egg & cheese casserole; and baked hash brown with sausage and cheese -- all so yummy. We just snacked for supper tonight.

My cousin is coming for pork roast tomorrow and young friends of his with a new baby girl are also joining us. Feasting 2 days in a row....

I'm just putting finishing touches on a hat for the baby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We were treated to blueberry pancakes with maple syrup; ham, egg & cheese casserole; and baked hash brown with sausage and cheese -- all so yummy. We just snacked for supper tonight.
> 
> My cousin is coming for pork roast tomorrow and young friends of his with a new baby girl are also joining us. Feasting 2 days in a row....
> 
> I'm just putting finishing touches on a hat for the baby.


You had the works! 
Enjoy your pork roast and the great company. Show us a pic of the baby hate. You are a sweet person to serve favorite dinner and make a hat.♥


----------



## west coast kitty

We had some blowing snow on Friday, but our area totally missed the heavy snow falls that landed in other parts of the Island and mainland. Yesterday turned out to be a bright sunny day even though the wind had a bite to it.

The news had lots of areas with flooding; hopefully the storms have passed now.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you make your French toast LL? We like breakfast for super. You are a good wife.


http://cakescottage.com/2015/12/06/easy-overnight-french-toast-bake/

First, above is a link for a great breakfast.

All I did for breakfast yesterday was to mix egg, milk, cinnamon, and a touch of salt. I used challah for the bread. I fried it in butter. That's all.
Yummm!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> http://cakescottage.com/2015/12/06/easy-overnight-french-toast-bake/
> 
> First, above is a link for a great breakfast.
> 
> All I did for breakfast yesterday was to mix egg, milk, cinnamon, and a touch of salt. I used challah for the bread. I fried it in butter. That's all.
> Yummm!


Thanks LL. I am going to have this for supper. We have the fresh eggs to use up. :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. I am going to have this for supper. We have the fresh eggs to use up. :sm24:


It's sooo good. We enjoyed it a lot. Bacon sure helps!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We had some blowing snow on Friday, but our area totally missed the heavy snow falls that landed in other parts of the Island and mainland. Yesterday turned out to be a bright sunny day even though the wind had a bite to it.
> 
> The news had lots of areas with flooding; hopefully the storms have passed now.


You are really have a cold winter. The sun is finally out here and in the 60's. I need to go outside and breath some fresh air. More storms to come. Our back yard is a lake. Even Chewy hasn't wanted to go out.Stay warm and knit.


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> Puppies and kids are good together.
> I can't imagine working on a shawl with that many stitches. I would probably give us myself. Can you post a pic of it now before you finish and then again when you finish?
> LTL I know you can relate.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208613421197954&set=gm.951763414860874&type=3&theater :sm02:


Yes yes yes..............they would definately do that. Give you a goofy smile and say what's the problem?

I will try to remember to do a picture before the border goes on. On row 194 out of 200....................sigh


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> http://cakescottage.com/2015/12/06/easy-overnight-french-toast-bake/
> 
> First, above is a link for a great breakfast.
> 
> All I did for breakfast yesterday was to mix egg, milk, cinnamon, and a touch of salt. I used challah for the bread. I fried it in butter. That's all.
> Yummm!


The toast was so good LL. I didn't have time to let it set over night. It was still good. I used my homemade bread from yesterday. It was like bread pudding. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Yes yes yes..............they would definately do that. Give you a goofy smile and say what's the problem?
> 
> I will try to remember to do a picture before the border goes on. On row 194 out of 200....................sigh


Do do have that goofy smile. :sm02:

Ok about the border. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK how was your supper and visit. I know your nephew likes to stay up late so you are probably still visiting.
Yarnie where are you?
Sweet dreams .


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> The toast was so good LL. I didn't have time to let it set over night. It was still good. I used my homemade bread from yesterday. It was like bread pudding. Thanks for the recipe.


So glad you liked it! It is delicious. Your homemade bread is perfect. What kind of bread did you make?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> So glad you liked it! It is delicious. Your homemade bread is perfect. What kind of bread did you make?


Potato bread. Just a recipe for white bread and I use a T.of instant potatoes in the milk. It makes it dense. It was a day old so perfect for the toast.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Potato bread. Just a recipe for white bread and I use a T.of instant potatoes in the milk. It makes it dense. It was a day old so perfect for the toast.


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> http://cakescottage.com/2015/12/06/easy-overnight-french-toast-bake/
> 
> First, above is a link for a great breakfast.
> 
> All I did for breakfast yesterday was to mix egg, milk, cinnamon, and a touch of salt. I used challah for the bread. I fried it in butter. That's all.
> Yummm!


The recipe sounds yummy, will have to try it soon. Gabby's recipe from our Sunday brunch was a little different - she layered slices of ham and grated cheese on the bread before pouring the egg mixture over it and then put grated cheese on top before baking.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how was your supper and visit. I know your nephew likes to stay up late so you are probably still visiting.
> Yarnie where are you?
> Sweet dreams .


It was a great evening and we enjoyed chatting with his young friends too. They have the sweetest 2 month baby girl who got lots of attention. They left earlier, but my chatty cousin stayed til just after 1 am; he does love to talk!! He's a night owl who usually stays up that late anyway, but I was sure tired this morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The recipe sounds yummy, will have to try it soon. Gabby's recipe from our Sunday brunch was a little different - she layered slices of ham and grated cheese on the bread before pouring the egg mixture over it and then put grated cheese on top before baking.


That sounds good too. We have had a breakfast casserole like that with sausage. Yum.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It was a great evening and we enjoyed chatting with his young friends too. They have the sweetest 2 month baby girl who got lots of attention. They left earlier, but my chatty cousin stayed til just after 1 am; he does love to talk!! He's a night owl who usually stays up that late anyway, but I was sure tired this morning.


Did they love the hat your made? I am glad you had an enjoyable visit. Your cousin loves to visit and eat your special meal for him.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh all are so busy. recipes and puppies and visits. Life is good . Took a bit of a break.

57 temp here today real touch of spring. Snow again Thursday. 

Not much going on here jut knitting and watching the world go by.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did they love the hat your made? I am glad you had an enjoyable visit. Your cousin loves to visit and eat your special meal for him.


They did and she looked so adorable with and without the hat! It's been cold enough here for her to wear it and they will be going back to Alberta soon where she will need it even more.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh all are so busy. recipes and puppies and visits. Life is good . Took a bit of a break.
> 
> 57 temp here today real touch of spring. Snow again Thursday.
> 
> Not much going on here jut knitting and watching the world go by.


Hey Yarnie - good to see you. I've missed you!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> The recipe sounds yummy, will have to try it soon. Gabby's recipe from our Sunday brunch was a little different - she layered slices of ham and grated cheese on the bread before pouring the egg mixture over it and then put grated cheese on top before baking.


That sounds delicious, too. Different taste from the other.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh all are so busy. recipes and puppies and visits. Life is good . Took a bit of a break.
> 
> 57 temp here today real touch of spring. Snow again Thursday.
> 
> Not much going on here jut knitting and watching the world go by.


Nothing wrong with a break but you were missed.

Still raining here. Flooding and mudslides. Yucky and dreary. Schools are even closing in the state.
I hope Solo is ok. She hasn't been on in a few days. Missing you Solo.♥


----------



## west coast kitty

My type of exercise! :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nothing wrong with a break but you were missed.
> 
> Still raining here. Flooding and mudslides. Yucky and dreary. Schools are even closing in the state.
> I hope Solo is ok. She hasn't been on in a few days. Missing you Solo.♥


I saw some of your flooding on the news. Hope the rain stops soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> My type of exercise! :sm17:


Cute. My kind of weigh lifting. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

One more funny Chewy story. I know y'all are sick of him. DS gave him a bath . He has to get in the tub with him and shut the shower door. I think both were traumatized . While Chewy was still wet I thought I could brush his tangles out. He fought me like you wouldn't believe. I was determined to win but nooooo . He stood up and boxed me with both of his front legged. I think he is part kangaroo. It could have been a funny video to watch on facebook.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> My type of exercise! :sm17:


Love this!


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> One more funny Chewy story. I know y'all are sick of him. DS gave him a bath . He has to get in the tub with him and shut the shower door. I think both were traumatized . While Chewy was still wet I thought I could brush his tangles out. He fought me like you wouldn't believe. I was determined to win but nooooo . He stood up and boxed me with both of his front legged. I think he is part kangaroo. It could have been a funny video to watch on facebook.


This is why I spend the money for grooming. There is no way I am picking up a 95 pound Airedale for a tubby. I would consider putting him in the walk in shower if it was an emergency. Put C in the sink the other day, not a happy camper. Going to do it again so he gets used to it and he is too young for a real puppy cut.

Here is the little darling today. DO NOT BE FOOLED BY THE CUTENESS........he is already plotting against me! No in all honesty, as of this moment he is doing great. Potties for treats. Yippie, but still a work in progress. But for 10 weeks, he is doing well.

Going to have vicious winds starting tonight through tomorrow. Up to 60 mile an hour wind gusts. Have soup made, flashlights, going to bring in wood, and all that good stuff. But all will be good.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> This is why I spend the money for grooming. There is no way I am picking up a 95 pound Airedale for a tubby. I would consider putting him in the walk in shower if it was an emergency. Put C in the sink the other day, not a happy camper. Going to do it again so he gets used to it and he is too young for a real puppy cut.
> 
> Here is the little darling today. DO NOT BE FOOLED BY THE CUTENESS........he is already plotting against me! No in all honesty, as of this moment he is doing great. Potties for treats. Yippie, but still a work in progress. But for 10 weeks, he is doing well.
> 
> Going to have vicious winds starting tonight through tomorrow. Up to 60 mile an hour wind gusts. Have soup made, flashlights, going to bring in wood, and all that good stuff. But all will be good.
> 
> ttfn


He looks so cute!


----------



## lovethelake

Lukelucy said:


> He looks so cute!


You fell for it, he tricked you too!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> This is why I spend the money for grooming. There is no way I am picking up a 95 pound Airedale for a tubby. I would consider putting him in the walk in shower if it was an emergency. Put C in the sink the other day, not a happy camper. Going to do it again so he gets used to it and he is too young for a real puppy cut.
> 
> Here is the little darling today. DO NOT BE FOOLED BY THE CUTENESS........he is already plotting against me! No in all honesty, as of this moment he is doing great. Potties for treats. Yippie, but still a work in progress. But for 10 weeks, he is doing well.
> 
> Going to have vicious winds starting tonight through tomorrow. Up to 60 mile an hour wind gusts. Have soup made, flashlights, going to bring in wood, and all that good stuff. But all will be good.
> 
> ttfn


What a cutie! That look of innocence . ha. 
Stay safe and warm.
Our rain has stopped. I don't know for how long. We got 5 warning last night on the phones but all good today.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> You fell for it, he tricked you too!!


Yes he did!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> One more funny Chewy story. I know y'all are sick of him. DS gave him a bath . He has to get in the tub with him and shut the shower door. I think both were traumatized . While Chewy was still wet I thought I could brush his tangles out. He fought me like you wouldn't believe. I was determined to win but nooooo . He stood up and boxed me with both of his front legged. I think he is part kangaroo. It could have been a funny video to watch on facebook.


We never get tired of Chewy stories! I hate to think what your bathroom looked like afterwards. Do you cut the tangles out?


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> This is why I spend the money for grooming. There is no way I am picking up a 95 pound Airedale for a tubby. I would consider putting him in the walk in shower if it was an emergency. Put C in the sink the other day, not a happy camper. Going to do it again so he gets used to it and he is too young for a real puppy cut.
> 
> Here is the little darling today. DO NOT BE FOOLED BY THE CUTENESS........he is already plotting against me! No in all honesty, as of this moment he is doing great. Potties for treats. Yippie, but still a work in progress. But for 10 weeks, he is doing well.
> 
> Going to have vicious winds starting tonight through tomorrow. Up to 60 mile an hour wind gusts. Have soup made, flashlights, going to bring in wood, and all that good stuff. But all will be good.
> 
> ttfn


That sweet, innocent little face couldn't possibly be plotting any mischief :sm23:

Hope you don't lose power or have damages from the storm.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a cutie! That look of innocence . ha.
> Stay safe and warm.
> Our rain has stopped. I don't know for how long. We got 5 warning last night on the phones but all good today.


Hope you are having a good day. Our rain stopped too but it was icy out this morning.

I went for some groceries today and the cucumbers weren't priced so I asked the young fellow bringing more produce out. He said they took the old signs down because the price was changing and they would be either $1.47 or $1.97 each. When I got to the check out, they were $.88 :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you are having a good day. Our rain stopped too but it was icy out this morning.
> 
> I went for some groceries today and the cucumbers weren't priced so I asked the young fellow bringing more produce out. He said they took the old signs down because the price was changing and they would be either $1.47 or $1.97 each. When I got to the check out, they were $.88 :sm16:


Good price! Wow! Sounds like your groceries are cheaper than ours! We'd never get that price.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We never get tired of Chewy stories! I hate to think what your bathroom looked like afterwards. Do you cut the tangles out?


I try. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you are having a good day. Our rain stopped too but it was icy out this morning.
> 
> I went for some groceries today and the cucumbers weren't priced so I asked the young fellow bringing more produce out. He said they took the old signs down because the price was changing and they would be either $1.47 or $1.97 each. When I got to the check out, they were $.88 :sm16:


That is high for a cucumber . I am glad you got it for $.88. Not worth buying them here. They are all waxing and mush. I only eat them when fresh or home grown.
I went to the store too. Bradford pear tree all bloomed out. Spring is around the corner. Still in the 60's here. Lots of water up town.

This is for you Yarnie.



__ https://www.facebook.com/coffeetimewithfriends/posts/1771228972934469


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Good price! Wow! Sounds like your groceries are cheaper than ours! We'd never get that price.


I haven't seen them at that price since last summer, most of the time they've been closer to $1.95. It might be a mistake in their computer.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is high for a cucumber . I am glad you got it for $.88. Not worth buying them here. They are all waxing and mush. I only eat them when fresh or home grown.
> I went to the store too. Bradford pear tree all bloomed out. Spring is around the corner. Still in the 60's here. Lots of water up town.
> 
> This is for you Yarnie.
> http://www.facebook.com/coffeetimewithfriends/posts/1771228972934469


They aren't as tasty this time of the year because they come from Mexico instead of local produce but I buy them anyway because I like veggies and cheese for lunch.

I hope you don't get frost with the fruit blossoms already out. The plum tree might blossom this month if it warms up a bit.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't seen them at that price since last summer, most of the time they've been closer to $1.95. It might be a mistake in their computer.


I hope you bought 5 of them! And made soup.


----------



## lovethelake

Lost power for an hour, so thought I would say hi before it goes away again. The wind is scary. I have lived through hurricanes and Nor' Easters but this is wild. 60 mph gusts. Already have a tree across my driveway, so stuck here until my son comes over to cut it up. But told him not to come until tomorrow................maybe more will be down. Poor puppy is terrified of the wind and is afraid of the howling. And if I get him out, he has a hard time concentrating on his business. But all is good. Had some huge and dying trees taken down a month ago because I was worried about a storm like this. So the house and boathouse should be safe, but who knows but I tried!

ttfn, be safe out there friends.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Lost power for an hour, so thought I would say hi before it goes away again. The wind is scary. I have lived through hurricanes and Nor' Easters but this is wild. 60 mph gusts. Already have a tree across my driveway, so stuck here until my son comes over to cut it up. But told him not to come until tomorrow................maybe more will be down. Poor puppy is terrified of the wind and is afraid of the howling. And if I get him out, he has a hard time concentrating on his business. But all is good. Had some huge and dying trees taken down a month ago because I was worried about a storm like this. So the house and boathouse should be safe, but who knows but I tried!
> 
> ttfn, be safe out there friends.


Hang in there LTL. Snowing wildly here, too. Good that you have a son to take care of business (trees). Keep us posted. I must take the dogs out too in this weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Lost power for an hour, so thought I would say hi before it goes away again. The wind is scary. I have lived through hurricanes and Nor' Easters but this is wild. 60 mph gusts. Already have a tree across my driveway, so stuck here until my son comes over to cut it up. But told him not to come until tomorrow................maybe more will be down. Poor puppy is terrified of the wind and is afraid of the howling. And if I get him out, he has a hard time concentrating on his business. But all is good. Had some huge and dying trees taken down a month ago because I was worried about a storm like this. So the house and boathouse should be safe, but who knows but I tried!
> 
> ttfn, be safe out there friends.


Will you lose your roof? I have never been it that bad of wind. A few years ago it was bad but not that bad. Lots of yard work to come. I am glad you are ok and your son will help with the falling trees. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hang in there LTL. Snowing wildly here, too. Good that you have a son to take care of business (trees). Keep us posted. I must take the dogs out too in this weather.


The east is really getting hit. Stay warm LL.XX


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> The east is really getting hit. Stay warm LL.XX


Can't sleep. We just got a little. Staying warm. Thank you CB


----------



## Country Bumpkins

What is everyone doing today?
LTL did you make it thru last night?
Yarnie stop hiding from us.
WCK enjoy your Hugs meeting today.
I am off to the garden show in Little Rock with my aunt and uncle.
Everyone else reading have a great Saturday and Lord bless!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> LTL did you make it thru last night?
> Yarnie stop hiding from us.
> WCK enjoy your Hugs meeting today.
> I am off to the garden show in Little Rock with my aunt and uncle.
> Everyone else reading have a great Saturday and Lord bless!


Have fun, CB. I'm just staying in and ironing and knitting. Hope YOUR Saturday is great!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> LTL did you make it thru last night?
> Yarnie stop hiding from us.
> WCK enjoy your Hugs meeting today.
> I am off to the garden show in Little Rock with my aunt and uncle.
> Everyone else reading have a great Saturday and Lord bless!


How was the garden show? Did you find something new for your garden?

It was a good day at Hugs, got lots of our inventory sorted and counted so we have a better idea of what we need to have made for December's Winter Woollies. But I came home tired after spending most of the day standing on concrete.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Have fun, CB. I'm just staying in and ironing and knitting. Hope YOUR Saturday is great!


How is your sweater coming along LL?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How was the garden show? Did you find something new for your garden?
> 
> It was a good day at Hugs, got lots of our inventory sorted and counted so we have a better idea of what we need to have made for December's Winter Woollies. But I came home tired after spending most of the day standing on concrete.


It was crowded. The day was beautiful. I got a creeping thyme and lemon verbena. Still to early think about anything but clean up.

I am glad you had a good day . It is always rewarding to do charity work. You are a good stewart.XX


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> How is your sweater coming along LL?


Very slowly. Had to rip it out. Made a mistake.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was crowded. The day was beautiful. I got a creeping thyme and lemon verbena. Still to early think about anything but clean up.
> 
> I am glad you had a good day . It is always rewarding to do charity work. You are a good stewart.XX


Your pots and garden must smell so wonderful with all your scented flowers and herbs!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Very slowly. Had to rip it out. Made a mistake.


That's frustrating :sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty

CB - Crusoe's vacation




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1774184239336730


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> That's frustrating :sm13:


Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> CB - Crusoe's vacation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1774184239336730
> 
> 
> 
> So funny . Dad is an enabler with the toys. Love that boy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Yes!


I understand. I can't stand to make a mistake. I would rather rip back the whole thing. Are you going to try again?
I am at a stand still on my bear and a shawl. DH and boys are going on a trip so maybe I can get back to my knitting. Once I can focus ALONE maybe. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK we have been watching "When Calls the Heart" on Hallmark. We just found out it in made in your part of the country. Do you watch it or heard about the taping of the show? Beautiful country.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> So funny . Dad is an enabler with the toys. Love that boy!


DH is an enabler with our cats too; a very soft heart under a gruff exterior.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand. I can't stand to make a mistake. I would rather rip back the whole thing. Are you going to try again?
> I am at a stand still on my bear and a shawl. DH and boys are going on a trip so maybe I can get back to my knitting. Once I can focus ALONE maybe. :sm17:


Has your fur yarn arrived? Sometimes we need our alone time!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK we have been watching "When Calls the Heart" on Hallmark. We just found out it in made in your part of the country. Do you watch it or heard about the taping of the show? Beautiful country.


I've never heard of it; will look it up. There are quite a few programs/movies filmed in BC; they offer incentives (or they did, not sure if the new govt still does)


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> DH is an enabler with our cats too; a very soft heart under a gruff exterior.


Awww that is sweet. Is he still feeding the raccoons?


----------



## west coast kitty

west coast kitty said:


> I've never heard of it; will look it up. There are quite a few programs/movies filmed in BC; they offer incentives (or they did, not sure if the new govt still does)


It's filmed near Langley just outside of Vancouver. We don't watch a lot of TV so we just have basic cable and don't get SuperChannel. Sounds like a nice series though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Has your fur yarn arrived? Sometimes we need our alone time!


Yes the fun fur came in last week . I have 2 legs finished. I had made the accessories before I got the fur in. I need to have the bear done before the last of March. I have time but hate being under pressure.

What are you working on? I know it is for someone else. You never make anything for yourself.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww that is sweet. Is he still feeding the raccoons?


He claims he is only feeding them so the cats can eat on the other side of the deck :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's filmed near Langley just outside of Vancouver. We don't watch a lot of TV so we just have basic cable and don't get SuperChannel. Sounds like a nice series though.


Good clean series. Janette Oke books. She is a Christian author. I read the books about 30 years ago. Kinda like "Little House On The Prairie". Dh even enjoys the series.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> He claims he is only feeding them so the cats can eat on the other side of the deck :sm17:


We know the truth. Sweet DH you have.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the fun fur came in last week . I have 2 legs finished. I had made the accessories before I got the fur in. I need to have the bear done before the last of March. I have time but hate being under pressure.
> 
> What are you working on? I know it is for someone else. You never make anything for yourself.


I care more about the process of knitting or crochet than whatever the project is; it's just relaxing to feel the yarn and go thru the motions :sm01: I'm mainly working on scarves and cowls for Mom's bazaar; Hugs and Needlers don't need immediate projects. But I really will have to start DH's sweater soon if it will be ready for next winter.

You will make fast progress once you don't have interruptions!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good clean series. Janette Oke books. She is a Christian author. I read the books about 30 years ago. Kinda like "Little House On The Prairie". Dh even enjoys the series.


DH would probably like it too!


----------



## west coast kitty

Anarchists and gangs are becoming more brazen in their vandalism and attacks. Not only is it frightening for people in the area, it causes a huge financial loss for small business. They call themselves "the ungovernables"

http://nationalpost.com/news/canada/group-of-masked-black-clad-people-roams-hamilton-damaging-stores-cars


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Anarchists and gangs are becoming more brazen in their vandalism and attacks. Not only is it frightening for people in the area, it causes a huge financial loss for small business. They call themselves "the ungovernables"
> 
> http://nationalpost.com/news/canada/group-of-masked-black-clad-people-roams-hamilton-damaging-stores-cars


Is that close to you? Where there any arrest made? World has gone nuts. I have been seeing your PM on tv lately too. I know you have something to say about that. Sorry .


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand. I can't stand to make a mistake. I would rather rip back the whole thing. Are you going to try again?
> I am at a stand still on my bear and a shawl. DH and boys are going on a trip so maybe I can get back to my knitting. Once I can focus ALONE maybe. :sm17:


Yes, I'll redo it. Have been working on it. Knitting is therapy.


----------



## lovethelake

Grrrr. Lost my post halfway though it. Poof gone

Survived the storm. Lost power for 90 minutes and had a tree fall across my driveway, but that was it. Son came and chopped it up and put it off to the side, and both sons will have to split it for next winter. Pup was terrified most of the weekend, but he survived too.

DIL's dad's journey is almost over. It is so horrible. He is only in his 50's. It will leave such a hole in her heart and life. Glad I can be here for her.


----------



## lovethelake

Grrrr. Lost my post halfway though it. Poof gone

Survived the storm. Lost power for 90 minutes and had a tree fall across my driveway, but that was it. Son came and chopped it up and put it off to the side, and both sons will have to split it for next winter. Pup was terrified most of the weekend, but he survived too.

DIL's dad's journey is almost over. It is so horrible. He is only in his 50's. It will leave such a hole in her heart and life. Glad I can be here for her.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Grrrr. Lost my post halfway though it. Poof gone
> 
> Survived the storm. Lost power for 90 minutes and had a tree fall across my driveway, but that was it. Son came and chopped it up and put it off to the side, and both sons will have to split it for next winter. Pup was terrified most of the weekend, but he survived too.
> 
> DIL's dad's journey is almost over. It is so horrible. He is only in his 50's. It will leave such a hole in her heart and life. Glad I can be here for her.


Glad you are ok. What kind of tree is it? I know you gave your pup love. I am sorry for your DIL and your family. It is wonderful that you will be there for her.


----------



## lovethelake

Lukelucy said:


> Glad you are ok. What kind of tree is it? I know you gave your pup love. I am sorry for your DIL and your family. It is wonderful that you will be there for her.


The good stuff..............hickory


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that close to you? Where there any arrest made? World has gone nuts. I have been seeing your PM on tv lately too. I know you have something to say about that. Sorry .


This was in Ontario, in the eastern part of Canada so a long way from us. There have been organized gangs in Vancouver in the past though. They were well organized and then stripped their black clothing off and blended in with the crowd.

Our PM continues to be clueless on real issues for the country and priorities for citizens. I could rant for a page, but will spare you. Fortunately more people are seeing his failings -- even normally left leaning media are starting to challenge him and government policy. And they are starting to laugh at him and make fun of him which is dangerous territory for politicians.

I think CBC is left of CNN and he's been called out on many news stories and spoofed in this satire program




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155351841193339


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:



> Yes, I'll redo it. Have been working on it. Knitting is therapy.


Yes it is. Unless you can't get something to work out and you have to really think. Or tear out. Other than that very good therapy. I hope you get your sweater worked out.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Grrrr. Lost my post halfway though it. Poof gone
> 
> Survived the storm. Lost power for 90 minutes and had a tree fall across my driveway, but that was it. Son came and chopped it up and put it off to the side, and both sons will have to split it for next winter. Pup was terrified most of the weekend, but he survived too.
> 
> DIL's dad's journey is almost over. It is so horrible. He is only in his 50's. It will leave such a hole in her heart and life. Glad I can be here for her.


Glad you didn't have more serious damages!

So sorry about the pain facing your DIL but a blessing that you are close by to offer comfort and support.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Grrrr. Lost my post halfway though it. Poof gone
> 
> Survived the storm. Lost power for 90 minutes and had a tree fall across my driveway, but that was it. Son came and chopped it up and put it off to the side, and both sons will have to split it for next winter. Pup was terrified most of the weekend, but he survived too.
> 
> DIL's dad's journey is almost over. It is so horrible. He is only in his 50's. It will leave such a hole in her heart and life. Glad I can be here for her.


I was wondering about you. You have good sons to help you out. Good firewood by next winter.I hope the puppy has overcome his scary weekend.

So sad about your DIL's Daddy. You will be a comfort to her since you do know how she feels. It will draw you closer. She is blessed to have you. It is sad when us girls lose our Daddy's. You are right you always have that hole. Almost 11 years for me and I am tearing up right now just thinking about him. Lord bless her and you for the heartbreak you are going thru.

So much pain in the world. A girl I went to school with lost her only granddaughter this past week. Died at birth. She had already lost 2 sons in a wreck in their teens. I don't know what people do without Jesus to help us thru this mean world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> This was in Ontario, in the eastern part of Canada so a long way from us. There have been organized gangs in Vancouver in the past though. They were well organized and then stripped their black clothing off and blended in with the crowd.
> 
> Our PM continues to be clueless on real issues for the country and priorities for citizens. I could rant for a page, but will spare you. Fortunately more people are seeing his failings -- even normally left leaning media are starting to challenge him and government policy. And they are starting to laugh at him and make fun of him which is dangerous territory for politicians.
> 
> I think CBC is left of CNN and he's been called out on many news stories and spoofed in this satire program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155351841193339
> 
> 
> 
> So much evil going on right now. I am glad this group was far away from you.
> 
> I had heard on our news of you PM's trip to India. He really showed out there. :sm13: Rant away. That is what we are here for.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is. Unless you can't get something to work out and you have to really think. Or tear out. Other than that very good therapy. I hope you get your sweater worked out.


It's worked out. Just more work...


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> So much evil going on right now. I am glad this group was far away from you.
> 
> I had heard on our news of you PM's trip to India. He really showed out there. :sm13: Rant away. That is what we are here for.


My stepdaughter was staying in the same hotel in India as him and saw him. She got a photo of him.


----------



## lovethelake

Wellllll. I thought I saw a flake of snow. Ran outside and got my kindling. Brought in wood. Looked outside, saw 2 more flakes. Started the fire, and then no more flakes. So I guess that was our snowstorm for 2018. Rumor has it we might get snow on Sunday. Yeah right, I am not holding my breath.

Upset with myself for not thinking of this sooner. Right before I fell asleep I knew I needed to knit a prayer shawl for my DIL's mom. Am sure I can't get it done when she needs it, but will keep trying. It is 60% Angora and 40% Merino. So soft and comforting. Well enough, off to knit the shawl


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Wellllll. I thought I saw a flake of snow. Ran outside and got my kindling. Brought in wood. Looked outside, saw 2 more flakes. Started the fire, and then no more flakes. So I guess that was our snowstorm for 2018. Rumor has it we might get snow on Sunday. Yeah right, I am not holding my breath.
> 
> Upset with myself for not thinking of this sooner. Right before I fell asleep I knew I needed to knit a prayer shawl for my DIL's mom. Am sure I can't get it done when she needs it, but will keep trying. It is 60% Angora and 40% Merino. So soft and comforting. Well enough, off to knit the shawl


Our lifestyle was similar to yours. Getting firewood, setting a fire. Not now. Oh, how I miss those days. It's so wonderful that you are planning to knit a prayer shawl. Keep trying.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> My stepdaughter was staying in the same hotel in India as him and saw him. She got a photo of him.


He loves having cameras focused on him, but it's coming back to bite him now that so many shots of Trudeau with unsavory characters are being posted. My original opinion of him as immature, clueless, and ineffective continues to be reinforced and is now being shared and reported in Canadian and international news media.

Trudeau even managed to offend most of the Asia Pacific countries (Australia, New Zealand, Japan, Singapore) to pander to China for a trade deal that then back fired on him.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Wellllll. I thought I saw a flake of snow. Ran outside and got my kindling. Brought in wood. Looked outside, saw 2 more flakes. Started the fire, and then no more flakes. So I guess that was our snowstorm for 2018. Rumor has it we might get snow on Sunday. Yeah right, I am not holding my breath.
> 
> Upset with myself for not thinking of this sooner. Right before I fell asleep I knew I needed to knit a prayer shawl for my DIL's mom. Am sure I can't get it done when she needs it, but will keep trying. It is 60% Angora and 40% Merino. So soft and comforting. Well enough, off to knit the shawl


The shawl sounds lovely and will give her comfort knowing that you care.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Wellllll. I thought I saw a flake of snow. Ran outside and got my kindling. Brought in wood. Looked outside, saw 2 more flakes. Started the fire, and then no more flakes. So I guess that was our snowstorm for 2018. Rumor has it we might get snow on Sunday. Yeah right, I am not holding my breath.
> 
> Upset with myself for not thinking of this sooner. Right before I fell asleep I knew I needed to knit a prayer shawl for my DIL's mom. Am sure I can't get it done when she needs it, but will keep trying. It is 60% Angora and 40% Merino. So soft and comforting. Well enough, off to knit the shawl


Did it snow anymore?
What shawl pattern did you pick out? So sweet of you to make DIL a prayer shawl. She will feel the love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> He loves having cameras focused on him, but it's coming back to bite him now that so many shots of Trudeau with unsavory characters are being posted. My original opinion of him as immature, clueless, and ineffective continues to be reinforced and is now being shared and reported in Canadian and international news media.
> 
> Trudeau even managed to offend most of the Asia Pacific countries (Australia, New Zealand, Japan, Singapore) to pander to China for a trade deal that then back fired on him.


There have been jokes here about him. He does seems immature to be a PM of a country. Does he have another year and a half in office?
Maybe he will be voted out before he does too much damage.
How was your group today?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> There have been jokes here about him. He does seems immature to be a PM of a country. Does he have another year and a half in office?
> Maybe he will be voted out before he does too much damage.
> How was your group today?


Yes, our next election should be in Oct, 2019. Without a teleprompter or prepared speech, he can't even speak a sentence without ers, ahs, ehs, ums ...

Over the years, we've become such good friends - we all love Wed afternoons.

How was your day?


----------



## west coast kitty

Puppy looks so relaxed, he's loving his tummy rub but his human looks like he can barely stay awake




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2116826338593772


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> He loves having cameras focused on him, but it's coming back to bite him now that so many shots of Trudeau with unsavory characters are being posted. My original opinion of him as immature, clueless, and ineffective continues to be reinforced and is now being shared and reported in Canadian and international news media.
> 
> Trudeau even managed to offend most of the Asia Pacific countries (Australia, New Zealand, Japan, Singapore) to pander to China for a trade deal that then back fired on him.


We need good leaders!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

What a brat! Too funny.


west coast kitty said:


> Puppy looks so relaxed, he's loving his tummy rub but his human looks like he can barely stay awake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2116826338593772


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, our next election should be in Oct, 2019. Without a teleprompter or prepared speech, he can't even speak a sentence without ers, ahs, ehs, ums ...
> 
> Over the years, we've become such good friends - we all love Wed afternoons.
> 
> How was your day?


He is the life of the party tho.Maybe you can vote him out and get some good conservative next time.

The last few days have flown by. Dh and boys will be home tomorrow. I have been busy . Got a little doneuru but never enough time. My first plant swap is Saturday so I will have to root around to find something to take. I am not going to kill myself this year with planting. Ha will see. I always say that.

I am glad you still have your group of ladies that still comes to your group. I am sure you are great friends and enjoy being together. Are any of them on KP?


----------



## west coast kitty

CB - do your chicks need a winter wardrobe? :sm23:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=784260361768166


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is the life of the party tho.Maybe you can vote him out and get some good conservative next time.
> 
> The last few days have flown by. Dh and boys will be home tomorrow. I have been busy . Got a little doneuru but never enough time. My first plant swap is Saturday so I will have to root around to find something to take. I am not going to kill myself this year with planting. Ha will see. I always say that.
> 
> I am glad you still have your group of ladies that still comes to your group. I am sure you are great friends and enjoy being together. Are any of them on KP?


Did your men make it home today? Hope you enjoyed your "me time".

I know what you mean when you say you will take it easy this year -- somehow it doesn't work out that way! Sounds lie an early start to your plant swap. Are you looking for anything in particular?

A couple of the knitting group were on KP a few years ago, but weren't active posters and dropped off.

It felt like a nice spring day today, the sun was out and it was nice and warm. I had coffee with friends this morning and went out for lunch yesterday and DH and I have a meeting to go to tomorrow and I'll start taxes this weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> CB - do your chicks need a winter wardrobe? :sm23:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=784260361768166
> 
> 
> 
> I can't let DG see that. She will want some. Those shoes!
> :sm09: :sm06:
> Did you see the next video with the donkeys and goats? Too adorable! You know..... I want them. :sm11:
> I wonder how Gali is doing and her donkeys .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Did your men make it home today? Hope you enjoyed your "me time".
> 
> I know what you mean when you say you will take it easy this year -- somehow it doesn't work out that way! Sounds lie an early start to your plant swap. Are you looking for anything in particular?
> 
> A couple of the knitting group were on KP a few years ago, but weren't active posters and dropped off.
> 
> It felt like a nice spring day today, the sun was out and it was nice and warm. I had coffee with friends this morning and went out for lunch yesterday and DH and I have a meeting to go to tomorrow and I'll start taxes this weekend.


My guys said they would be home today at 2:00. I was outside at 10 and Chewy heard them drive up. They brought me donuts and tonight pizza so that made up for coming home early. I must have enjoyed the food all gone. Funny DH asked me before left if I had plenty to eat. ha. Who does he think feeds both of us.
:sm18: 
The weather has been so pretty this week. Rain tomorrow.
I never know what there will be at the plant swap. I will just keep my eye out for something different.
You are really enjoying retirement. I am glad you deserve it.Enjoy your Saturday . Sorry about the tax part. Ours are finished.
I have ripped my teddy bear legs out 2 times. Fun fur is not a fun thing to unravel. I can't count with it either. I put it down and can't figure out what in the world I did even if it is marked off on the pattern. I will have to do better I only have a few weeks . Sometimes the brain just doesn't do what I want.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't let DG see that. She will want some. Those shoes!
> :sm09: :sm06:
> Did you see the next video with the donkeys and goats? Too adorable! You know..... I want them. :sm11:
> I wonder how Gali is doing and her donkeys .


Chicks love their shoes!

Strange, we see different videos -- mine showed cats playing with their tails and no sign of donkeys and goats. It's been a while since we heard from Gali. Does your DD still have a donkey?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> My guys said they would be home today at 2:00. I was outside at 10 and Chewy heard them drive up. They brought me donuts and tonight pizza so that made up for coming home early. I must have enjoyed the food all gone. Funny DH asked me before left if I had plenty to eat. ha. Who does he think feeds both of us.
> :sm18:
> The weather has been so pretty this week. Rain tomorrow.
> I never know what there will be at the plant swap. I will just keep my eye out for something different.
> You are really enjoying retirement. I am glad you deserve it.Enjoy your Saturday . Sorry about the tax part. Ours are finished.
> I have ripped my teddy bear legs out 2 times. Fun fur is not a fun thing to unravel. I can't count with it either. I put it down and can't figure out what in the world I did even if it is marked off on the pattern. I will have to do better I only have a few weeks . Sometimes the brain just doesn't do what I want.


Nice that you finished your taxes so early. I just got the last of our info slips from bank this week. I'll go to Edmonton near the end of the month to do my parents taxes too.

It's hard to see stitches in fun fur, but sometimes that makes it easier to fudge the pattern a bit :sm23: If it's not working out, you could save the teddy for Christmas and make something with plain yarn instead.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Chicks love their shoes!
> 
> Strange, we see different videos -- mine showed cats playing with their tails and no sign of donkeys and goats. It's been a while since we heard from Gali. Does your DD still have a donkey?


DD still has Hehaw and still trying to find him a mate. He gets lonely. I tried to find the donkey video to send to DD but couldn't find it.
Gd said she loved the chicken shoes. Did I tell you that we have 6 new chicks in the barn under the heat lamp? I have gotten a dozen or more eggs out of the dog house this week.
:sm23:
Gali got a new job so I am sure she is busy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Nice that you finished your taxes so early. I just got the last of our info slips from bank this week. I'll go to Edmonton near the end of the month to do my parents taxes too.
> 
> It's hard to see stitches in fun fur, but sometimes that makes it easier to fudge the pattern a bit :sm23: If it's not working out, you could save the teddy for Christmas and make something with plain yarn instead.


DH loves to do taxes so does them right after Christmas.
I thought you went home in April. Will it be warmer when you go?
This fun fur is like homespun.I can cheat with it but need to put the legs on another needle . I think I am favoring one leg. Don't ask. Just easier to start over. If I lose heart like you said I will save for another time. The yarn is so squish I love the feel of it.I have already made the scarf , boots and trapper hat. I hate to be under pressure. I need to just chill out on my knitting. :sm16: :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> DD still has Hehaw and still trying to find him a mate. He gets lonely. I tried to find the donkey video to send to DD but couldn't find it.
> Gd said she loved the chicken shoes. Did I tell you that we have 6 new chicks in the barn under the heat lamp? I have gotten a dozen or more eggs out of the dog house this week.
> :sm23:
> Gali got a new job so I am sure she is busy.


Is Chewy hiding the eggs or are the hens going into the dog house? I hope DD find a HeHaw a mate, I bet he is lonely. The news yesterday told about a miniature donkey saving a couple of his animal buddies from Mama Cougar and her cubs. I've heard they are very good defenders when attacked.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH loves to do taxes so does them right after Christmas.
> I thought you went home in April. Will it be warmer when you go?
> This fun fur is like homespun.I can cheat with it but need to put the legs on another needle . I think I am favoring one leg. Don't ask. Just easier to start over. If I lose heart like you said I will save for another time. The yarn is so squish I love the feel of it.I have already made the scarf , boots and trapper hat. I hate to be under pressure. I need to just chill out on my knitting. :sm16: :sm05:


The BC interior and Alberta got a huge snow dump last week. It's warmed up the last couple of days in Edmonton but they still have quite a bit of snow and southern Alberta has lots and lots of snow. Hard on farming in-laws because cows have started to calve.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH loves to do taxes so does them right after Christmas.
> I thought you went home in April. Will it be warmer when you go?
> This fun fur is like homespun.I can cheat with it but need to put the legs on another needle . I think I am favoring one leg. Don't ask. Just easier to start over. If I lose heart like you said I will save for another time. The yarn is so squish I love the feel of it.I have already made the scarf , boots and trapper hat. I hate to be under pressure. I need to just chill out on my knitting. :sm16: :sm05:


Our tax slips have to be sent out by the end of Feb and the stragglers don't arrive until early March. The tax returns have to be done by the end of April.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> My guys said they would be home today at 2:00. I was outside at 10 and Chewy heard them drive up. They brought me donuts and tonight pizza so that made up for coming home early. I must have enjoyed the food all gone. Funny DH asked me before left if I had plenty to eat. ha. Who does he think feeds both of us.
> :sm18:
> The weather has been so pretty this week. Rain tomorrow.
> I never know what there will be at the plant swap. I will just keep my eye out for something different.
> You are really enjoying retirement. I am glad you deserve it.Enjoy your Saturday . Sorry about the tax part. Ours are finished.
> I have ripped my teddy bear legs out 2 times. Fun fur is not a fun thing to unravel. I can't count with it either. I put it down and can't figure out what in the world I did even if it is marked off on the pattern. I will have to do better I only have a few weeks . Sometimes the brain just doesn't do what I want.


Donuts and pizza are the best.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Donuts and pizza are the best.


What are you cooking today?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you cooking today?


Saturday night. Husband wants beef tenderloin with bernaise sauce. I'll make a porcini mushroom with leek risotto... and broccoli.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Saturday night. Husband wants beef tenderloin with bernaise sauce. I'll make a porcini mushroom with leek risotto... and broccoli.


That sounds so wonderful. Both of you are going to get fat. How do you stay so slim?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds so wonderful. Both of you are going to get fat. How do you stay so slim?


I don't feel slim.


----------



## lovethelake

Hello

Able to breathe since the pup is sleeping. He did get his ears glued yesterday. He looks rediculous, but with his head always in the lake it is better to help keep his ears open and prevent ear infections. Well that is the plan and hope. 

Very disapointed that we are not going to get slammed with snow. I really love snow, and I have had none. At least with it being March it will be gone in a week. Guess I will have to settle for 4-5 inches. But I dare not say that to my siblings in Chicago, upstate New York or New Hampshire.

Still working on the prayer shawl. I might be 25% or more done. but with the four legged child I do not have as much time as I used to. It is a pretty easy 4 row repeat, so not too mindful so I can watch TV and the pup.

Off to see the updated forecast.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Hello
> 
> Able to breathe since the pup is sleeping. He did get his ears glued yesterday. He looks rediculous, but with his head always in the lake it is better to help keep his ears open and prevent ear infections. Well that is the plan and hope.
> 
> Very disapointed that we are not going to get slammed with snow. I really love snow, and I have had none. At least with it being March it will be gone in a week. Guess I will have to settle for 4-5 inches. But I dare not say that to my siblings in Chicago, upstate New York or New Hampshire.
> 
> Still working on the prayer shawl. I might be 25% or more done. but with the four legged child I do not have as much time as I used to. It is a pretty easy 4 row repeat, so not too mindful so I can watch TV and the pup.
> 
> Off to see the updated forecast.


I'd rather not have snow... Off to bed...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Storming here. Most of the town got baseball sized hail.So far we have not. It is the time of the year for us.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Saturday night. Husband wants beef tenderloin with bernaise sauce. I'll make a porcini mushroom with leek risotto... and broccoli.


Sounds yummy, especially the risotto which is one of DH's most favourite foods


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Storming here. Most of the town got baseball sized hail.So far we have not. It is the time of the year for us.


Hail that size would do a lot of damage; glad you didn't get it and hope the storm is done. It was a lovely day here. There was frost in the morning but it turned into a beautiful, sunny day.


----------



## west coast kitty

I hate the first few days of Daylight time ..........


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Hello
> 
> Able to breathe since the pup is sleeping. He did get his ears glued yesterday. He looks rediculous, but with his head always in the lake it is better to help keep his ears open and prevent ear infections. Well that is the plan and hope.
> 
> Very disapointed that we are not going to get slammed with snow. I really love snow, and I have had none. At least with it being March it will be gone in a week. Guess I will have to settle for 4-5 inches. But I dare not say that to my siblings in Chicago, upstate New York or New Hampshire.
> 
> Still working on the prayer shawl. I might be 25% or more done. but with the four legged child I do not have as much time as I used to. It is a pretty easy 4 row repeat, so not too mindful so I can watch TV and the pup.
> 
> Off to see the updated forecast.


What do you mean he got his ears glued? Chewy has the funky ear stuff.

A few inches of snow is ok but not fond of it because no one knows how to dr in the south.
:sm06: :sm16: Plus I don't know the need to run to the store for bread and milk. That one has always puzzled me. Just like why is Reba McIntire playing like she is Colonel Sanders on a tv commercial? :sm17: 
You are a fast knitter especially with a puppy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I hate the first few days of Daylight time ..........


It is hard losing an hour of sleep. I do love the light later in the day since I sleep late I don't notice the dark mornings.


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do you mean he got his ears glued? Chewy has the funky ear stuff.
> 
> A few inches of snow is ok but not fond of it because no one knows how to dr in the south.
> :sm06: :sm16: Plus I don't know the need to run to the store for bread and milk. That one has always puzzled me. Just like why is Reba McIntire playing like she is Colonel Sanders on a tv commercial? :sm17:
> You are a fast knitter especially with a puppy.


When they are young they glue their ears into that triangle shape. It does not hurt, just annoying, takes about a week or two. My old man was a rescue and did not have it done. His ears are floppy and has had several ear infections. This little guy's will have that triangle shape that allows air to flow inside the ear canal. Normally I have it done so that their ears can dry out and not have ear infections because my guys and gals always have their heads in the water. I think it is also show standard for Shelties and Collies.

Poop we are getting more rain than snow  We may get a few inches and can't wait to see the dogs out in it!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Storming here. Most of the town got baseball sized hail.So far we have not. It is the time of the year for us.


Wow! Baseball size hail. Cars need to be indoors. Good way to dent cars. Glad you didn't get it.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds yummy, especially the risotto which is one of DH's most favourite foods


I went to Italy several times and learned from chefs. No more than 4 additions of water. You don't need to keep stirring. The best I've had is on the island of Mallorca. So creamy! Delish. I got a hunk of Parm from a cheese monger in Florence in October. We're still eating it. I'll add the rind to my spaghetti sauce when it's ready. Husband shaves the parm for his salads. Lucky guy.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I hate the first few days of Daylight time ..........


Me too. Dogs feel the same way.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is hard losing an hour of sleep. I do love the light later in the day since I sleep late I don't notice the dark mornings.


I like having extra daylight in the evening during the winter too so I wish we would just leave it this way and not fall back in Nov.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> When they are young they glue their ears into that triangle shape. It does not hurt, just annoying, takes about a week or two. My old man was a rescue and did not have it done. His ears are floppy and has had several ear infections. This little guy's will have that triangle shape that allows air to flow inside the ear canal. Normally I have it done so that their ears can dry out and not have ear infections because my guys and gals always have their heads in the water. I think it is also show standard for Shelties and Collies.
> 
> Poop we are getting more rain than snow  We may get a few inches and can't wait to see the dogs out in it!


Do the ears need to be re-glued regularly or do they hold their shape?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I went to Italy several times and learned from chefs. No more than 4 additions of water. You don't need to keep stirring. The best I've had is on the island of Mallorca. So creamy! Delish. I got a hunk of Parm from a cheese monger in Florence in October. We're still eating it. I'll add the rind to my spaghetti sauce when it's ready. Husband shaves the parm for his salads. Lucky guy.


Do you mean that I've been wearing my arm out with stirring for no reason!?!? Do you only stir when adding liquid?

You have a lot of self discipline to stretch your parm out since Oct. I also like to use parm on roasted veggies (asparagus, brussel sprouts, green beans, potatoes) and in salads and scrambled eggs


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Do you mean that I've been wearing my arm out with stirring for no reason!?!? Do you only stir when adding liquid?
> 
> You have a lot of self discipline to stretch your parm out since Oct. I also like to use parm on roasted veggies (asparagus, brussel sprouts, green beans, potatoes) and in salads and scrambled eggs


Yes, you are wearing your arm out. Stir when adding liquid and let it go. Check on it. If it dries, then add one more liquid (depending on the amount of rice).
Only 4 times. The first time is white wine. Before adding white wine, stir veg (leek for me) with rice and olive oil until slightly wilted leek. Then add wine for first liquid. Then 3 times more liquid. I only use broth. I can tell when water is used. Tastes terrible to me. Broth only. I try to use homemade broth. Take it off the heat before done (done is when there is a little bite). It will become dry if you don't take it off the heat before done...


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, you are wearing your arm out. Stir when adding liquid and let it go. Check on it. If it dries, then add one more liquid (depending on the amount of rice).
> Only 4 times. The first time is white wine. Before adding white wine, stir veg (leek for me) with rice and olive oil until slightly wilted leek. Then add wine for first liquid. Then 3 times more liquid. I only use broth. I can tell when water is used. Tastes terrible to me. Broth only. I try to use homemade broth. Take it off the heat before done (done is when there is a little bite). It will become dry if you don't take it off the heat before done...


I won't keep stirring next time (although I did get lots of extra appreciation from DH because I was slaving over a hot stove for him :sm23: ). I usually add mushrooms and red pepper to the rice and olive oil and use either chicken or turkey broth. When it's almost done, I take it off the heat and cover for 10 - 15 minutes. I make a double serving because DH likes it even better the next day.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I won't keep stirring next time (although I did get lots of extra appreciation from DH because I was slaving over a hot stove for him :sm23: ). I usually add mushrooms and red pepper to the rice and olive oil and use either chicken or turkey broth. When it's almost done, I take it off the heat and cover for 10 - 15 minutes. I make a double serving because DH likes it even better the next day.


Yes, I cook more and eat another night. I got porcini in Florence. From the porcini monger. I totally loved it. I sooo want to go back to Florence SOON! I'll go by myself if I have to. Really I will. Have done it before...


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I cook more and eat another night. I got porcini in Florence. From the porcini monger. I totally loved it. I sooo want to go back to Florence SOON! I'll go by myself if I have to. Really I will. Have done it before...


One of the ladies in my knitting group is an avid figure skating fan and is going to the World Championships in Milan this month. She's leaving in a couple of days and her group will tour northern Italy before the skating starts and then go south to Florence, Pisa, Rome, Naples, Pompeii, and Capri. We're all looking forward to hearing about her trip when she gets back.

Hope you get to go back soon!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> One of the ladies in my knitting group is an avid figure skating fan and is going to the World Championships in Milan this month. She's leaving in a couple of days and her group will tour northern Italy before the skating starts and then go south to Florence, Pisa, Rome, Naples, Pompeii, and Capri. We're all looking forward to hearing about her trip when she gets back.
> 
> Hope you get to go back soon!


Wow. That sounds great!


----------



## west coast kitty

Yarnie, this is coming up in your area next month -- The Book and the Spade lecture:

A 2-day lecture series for those who want to understand the Bible better by learning its context. Sessions include: Physical Settings of the Bible, Geography of Israel, Archaeology & the Bible, Manners & Customs of the Bible, and more. Presented by Rev. Dr. John DeLancey, Biblical Israel Ministries. Free and open to the public.

http://www.facebook.com/events/213181652759951/


----------



## lovethelake

west coast kitty said:


> Do the ears need to be re-glued regularly or do they hold their shape?


Never had to re-glue before. The cartilage just stays bent. But who knows what this devil puppy will have in mind for me in the future. I really have to stop getting dogs that are smarter than me.

Absolutely NO SNOW. Sorry but I am so disappointed. I saw a total of 10 tiny flakes.

Maybe two thirds of the way done with my prayer shawl. Still working on it ad really want to rinse and block it and get it on its way.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Never had to re-glue before. The cartilage just stays bent. But who knows what this devil puppy will have in mind for me in the future. I really have to stop getting dogs that are smarter than me.
> 
> Absolutely NO SNOW. Sorry but I am so disappointed. I saw a total of 10 tiny flakes.
> 
> Maybe two thirds of the way done with my prayer shawl. Still working on it ad really want to rinse and block it and get it on its way.


Lucky you with no snow. It's coming for us!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Never had to re-glue before. The cartilage just stays bent. But who knows what this devil puppy will have in mind for me in the future. I really have to stop getting dogs that are smarter than me.
> 
> Absolutely NO SNOW. Sorry but I am so disappointed. I saw a total of 10 tiny flakes.
> 
> Maybe two thirds of the way done with my prayer shawl. Still working on it ad really want to rinse and block it and get it on its way.


I don't know if our Dales ever at their ears glued. I know some of their tails were cut too short. Our first girl's ears never laid down. Straight up and pointed. She looked funny . 
You will be thru with the shawl in a day or two at the rate you are going. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Lucky you with no snow. It's coming for us!


It sounds bad for you. I hope it isn't.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> It sounds bad for you. I hope it isn't.


I'll let you know. Have a hair appointment at 8:00 this morning. It's starting already.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I'll let you know. Have a hair appointment at 8:00 this morning. It's starting already.


The news showed lots of snow; how did you make out LL?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

It has been cool here but the sun has been out since the storm Saturday. My DS said lots of people came in the ER from getting hit with hail while out. Windshields were broken out. My mother will have to get a new roof. Thank God we didn't get the hail . Lots of car damages too.
LL stay warm and knit.
I am really concerned about Solo. It has been awhile since she posted .


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> The news showed lots of snow; how did you make out LL?


It's still snowing here! Lots of it. I want to go to warmer weather!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> It's still snowing here! Lots of it. I want to go to warmer weather!


 It has been wonderful here the last few days. I am about to hurt myself working outside.
Stay warm it won't be long until Spring.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been wonderful here the last few days. I am about to hurt myself working outside.
> Stay warm it won't be long until Spring.


Don't hurt yourself! Not worth it. Can't wait till Spring. Off to bed. We go to bed very early... Read and then sleep.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This is what it is like to have Chewy as a pet.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1978229242224657


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has been cool here but the sun has been out since the storm Saturday. My DS said lots of people came in the ER from getting hit with hail while out. Windshields were broken out. My mother will have to get a new roof. Thank God we didn't get the hail . Lots of car damages too.
> LL stay warm and knit.
> I am really concerned about Solo. It has been awhile since she posted .


We used to get lots of hail storms in Alberta but thankfully we've never had much damage from them and they don't happen that often in this area. Hopefully you don't see that size of hailstone again. Will your Mom have to wait long for the new roof?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> It's still snowing here! Lots of it. I want to go to warmer weather!


Are you dreaming of Florence? My friend left for Italy on Tues. It's lucky she didn't leave on Mon when Air Canada had a computer glitch that grounded lots of flights and left people stranded in airports.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what it is like to have Chewy as a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1978229242224657
> 
> 
> 
> :sm09: Too funny. Do you have a purple rain coat?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We used to get lots of hail storms in Alberta but thankfully we've never had much damage from them and they don't happen that often in this area. Hopefully you don't see that size of hailstone again. Will your Mom have to wait long for the new roof?


I am glad you got away from all the bad weather. Are your parents still snowed in?

We had to have a new roof a few years ago after a hail storm. It was so scary to see the hail in the pool . It was in the summer. The people that roofed our house made a mess out of the roof. I made them redo the front and tried to get them to do the back right. With the angle of the roof they just couldn't get it right. I had them out about 4 times and gave up. They had so much work they couldn't get good help. The neighbors roof looked perfect, ours like we did it ourselves. :sm14:

My mother had the adjuster come out already. She will bug them so probably will not have to wait long for her new roof.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Are you dreaming of Florence? My friend left for Italy on Tues. It's lucky she didn't leave on Mon when Air Canada had a computer glitch that grounded lots of flights and left people stranded in airports.


God was watching out for your friend. PTL


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: Too funny. Do you have a purple rain coat?


No and I don't have an elephant but you know... I have Chewy so don't need one. Why was the woman sitting in the mud?

I raked up lots of pine needles today. I went in to get meat out for supper. When I came back out Chewy had made him a nest out of my pile and was relaxing. I can't bend down to pick of the needles because he acts like the elephant in the video. It got hot on him and he went to set in the shade. Later he was bored and got his ball and tired to get the chickens to play the ball he threw them. He is so needy. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you got away from all the bad weather. Are your parents still snowed in?
> 
> We had to have a new roof a few years ago after a hail storm. It was so scary to see the hail in the pool . It was in the summer. The people that roofed our house made a mess out of the roof. I made them redo the front and tried to get them to do the back right. With the angle of the roof they just couldn't get it right. I had them out about 4 times and gave up. They had so much work they couldn't get good help. The neighbors roof looked perfect, ours like we did it ourselves. :sm14:
> 
> My mother had the adjuster come out already. She will bug them so probably will not have to wait long for her new roof.


That would have been so frustrating -- you would think it wouldn't be that hard to get the roof back to what it was! Hope your Mom's repairs go smoothly.

We get some heavy winds and rain that can cause damage if trees come down or causes flooding. When we get snow, it doesn't usually last very long; in the 18 years we've been here there were only 2 winters where we got a lot of snow that stayed for months.

Edmonton has got off easy this winter compared to southern Alberta so my parents are happy about that. Family and friends in the Calgary area are not so happy! I hope it stays fairly nice when I go to Edmonton.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> No and I don't have an elephant but you know... I have Chewy so don't need one. Why was the woman sitting in the mud?
> 
> I raked up lots of pine needles today. I went in to get meat out for supper. When I came back out Chewy had made him a nest out of my pile and was relaxing. I can't bend down to pick of the needles because he acts like the elephant in the video. It got hot on him and he went to set in the shade. Later he was bored and got his ball and tired to get the chickens to play the ball he threw them. He is so needy. :sm09:


I was wondering why she wasn't wearing pants if she was going to play in the mud with Little Jumbo :sm23:

The 2 sides of Chewy--


----------



## west coast kitty

We had a nice treat at the knitting group yesterday. One of the ladies brought a Danish Dream cake, a very light white cake with caramelized coconut topping. It was yummy and we even saved a couple pieces for DH. And we celebrated with another member who just found out that her newest grandbaby is going to be a little girl. We were all so thrilled for her because her DD has had a couple of miscarriages. I'm going to look thru my patterns and find a little sweater to knit.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Are you dreaming of Florence? My friend left for Italy on Tues. It's lucky she didn't leave on Mon when Air Canada had a computer glitch that grounded lots of flights and left people stranded in airports.


I'm always dreaming of Florence. Your friend is so lucky to have missed the glitch. Terrible experience.


----------



## west coast kitty

This little guy puts on quite the moves to attract the ladies


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> This little guy puts on quite the moves to attract the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. All those eyes - 4 right?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We had a nice treat at the knitting group yesterday. One of the ladies brought a Danish Dream cake, a very light white cake with caramelized coconut topping. It was yummy and we even saved a couple pieces for DH. And we celebrated with another member who just found out that her newest grandbaby is going to be a little girl. We were all so thrilled for her because her DD has had a couple of miscarriages. I'm going to look thru my patterns and find a little sweater to knit.[/quote.
> Oh now I want cake. It sounds delish.
> Maybe KFNebraska can give you some good ideas. She always has cute patterns for all of her grands.I am sure you already have some good patterns. Do you still have yarn? :sm09: Congrats on the new baby girl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> This little guy puts on quite the moves to attract the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was quite the show. The music was perfect. Just amazing!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:
 

> I'm always dreaming of Florence. Your friend is so lucky to have missed the glitch. Terrible experience.


Has your snow stopped yet LL?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a nice treat at the knitting group yesterday. One of the ladies brought a Danish Dream cake, a very light white cake with caramelized coconut topping. It was yummy and we even saved a couple pieces for DH. And we celebrated with another member who just found out that her newest grandbaby is going to be a little girl. We were all so thrilled for her because her DD has had a couple of miscarriages. I'm going to look thru my patterns and find a little sweater to knit.[/quote.
> Oh now I want cake. It sounds delish.
> Maybe KFNebraska can give you some good ideas. She always has cute patterns for all of her grands.I am sure you already have some good patterns. Do you still have yarn? :sm09: Congrats on the new baby girl.
> 
> 
> 
> KFN has made adorable outfits for the quads and for little Daisy. She's so fast in getting them all done too, along with teaching Max and all her other projects. I do have a few patterns that I liked making and I do still have a bit of yarn left :sm23:
Click to expand...


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Amazing. All those eyes - 4 right?


I was so focused on his legs and tail that I didn't notice the eyes so I went back to watch again -- you're right, he has 4 eyes.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I was so focused on his legs and tail that I didn't notice the eyes so I went back to watch again -- you're right, he has 4 eyes.


Amazing creature. I couldn't get my eyes off of its eyes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This all I have to say.http://www.facebook.com/Amazingpetsofficialpage/videos/pcb.1228562300610234/1228562213943576/?type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This all I have to say.http://www.facebook.com/Amazingpetsofficialpage/videos/pcb.1228562300610234/1228562213943576/?type=3&theater


They're well dressed. Do you want one? :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> They're well dressed. Do you want one? :sm23:


For once no. They will grow up to be hogs. :sm06: :sm17: Cute tho and the puppy liked one of them.My DD wanted a pot belly when she was still at home and I said no I already had the 3 little pigs and their daddy. Good decision on my part. :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> They're well dressed. Do you want one? :sm23:


Now I want a pig!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> They're well dressed. Do you want one? :sm23:


I do!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> For once no. They will grow up to be hogs. :sm06: :sm17: Cute tho and the puppy liked one of them.My DD wanted a pot belly when she was still at home and I said no I already had the 3 little pigs and their daddy. Good decision on my part. :sm02:


 :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I do!


Buddies for your dogs :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty

I'd like to train one of our cats to give massages




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1842523212715509


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I'd like to train one of our cats to give massages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1842523212715509
> 
> 
> 
> That would really feel good. Kinda creepy tho.
> Here is something you may like.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=598336383846370&id=103176080029072


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That would really feel good. Kinda creepy tho.
> Here is something you may like.
> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=598336383846370&id=103176080029072


My shoulders get stiff when I spend too much time on the laptop. DH gives very good massages


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That would really feel good. Kinda creepy tho.
> Here is something you may like.
> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=598336383846370&id=103176080029072


That's a cute shower curtain :sm01: We don't have tub showers anymore though, they are all stand alone showers.


----------



## west coast kitty

My cousin has made a couple of German music CD's to take to my parents and he's going to bring them up tomorrow so it's another pork roast dinner for us. When I was at the postal outlet on Fri to send off the parcel of yarn and finished projects to my Mom, I saw a game called LIAR. It has cards with information on it and we have to decide if its a lie or truth so we will play it tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Buddies for your dogs :sm01:


Ha, ha! I wonder how they would get along!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> My shoulders get stiff when I spend too much time on the laptop. DH gives very good massages


Last thing my husband would do!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I am so upset to hear of Wombat . It makes my heart hurt. You never know what someone is going thru and how they impact your life. People need to be kinder to one another in this mean world.
Is everyone ok?
♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so upset to hear of Wombat . It makes my heart hurt. You never know what someone is going thru and how they impact your life. People need to be kinder to one another in this mean world.
> Is everyone ok?
> ♥


I'm so shocked and so sorry to hear that she was in so much pain ............

I wish people would just be polite with each other and if they can't do that then avoid contact with each other


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so shocked and so sorry to hear that she was in so much pain ............
> 
> I wish people would just be polite with each other and if they can't do that then avoid contact with each other


I am sick about what happened with Wombat. I feel like I let her down. She wanted me to go on the offensive with her feud with Designer but I refused and begged her to stop. She saw that as a betrayal and blocked me forever. I feel miserable. What could I have done differently?


----------



## west coast kitty

SQM said:


> I am sick about what happened with Wombat. I feel like I let her down. She wanted me to go on the offensive with her feud with Designer but I refused and begged her to stop. She saw that as a betrayal and blocked me forever. I feel miserable. What could I have done differently?


I'm so very sorry SQM, The shock and pain has you second guessing yourself but please don't let yourself go there. It was clearly evident how much Wombat cared about you and she wouldn't want you to do that to yourself. I'm so very sad that she found herself in such a dark despair and that probably had her lashing out. It might not help tonight, but as you go forward try to keep focusing on all the good memories you shared


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so very sorry SQM, The shock and pain has you second guessing yourself but please don't let yourself go there. It was clearly evident how much Wombat cared about you and she wouldn't want you to do that to yourself. I'm so very sad that she found herself in such a dark despair and that probably had her lashing out. It might not help tonight, but as you go forward try to keep focusing on all the good memories you shared


Thanks Westie. I feel so awful.

I don't like KP when it gets too real.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

SQM said:


> Thanks Westie. I feel so awful.
> 
> I don't like KP when it gets too real.


Losing Wombat should let people understand we are real people behind our words. We do get our feelings hurt by others. Best that we all remember that.There is way too much ugliness on KP in the last few years. It like a bunch of grade school kids with anger problems.
I feel hurt that she didn't reach out to anyone by letting us know she was in pain. My cousin took his life 4 years ago and we will never get over it. You can't help anyone that doesn't let you know how bad off they are. We all share your guilt SQm. I wish there had been something we could have done for her.


----------



## SQM

Country Bumpkins said:


> Losing Wombat should let people understand we are real people behind our words. We do get our feelings hurt by others. Best that we all remember that.There is way too much ugliness on KP in the last few years. It like a bunch of grade school kids with anger problems.
> I feel hurt that she didn't reach out to anyone by letting us know she was in pain. My cousin took his life 4 years ago and we will never get over it. You can't help anyone that doesn't let you know how bad off they are. We all share your guilt SQm. I wish there had been something we could have done for her.


Thanks Bumps so much. Everything you said is so wise and true. I gave up the fight years ago - unless I run across an anti-semite. Otherwise it is not worth engaging.

The good ol' days were never that good. We used to fight the Denims.

Ironically I tried to get the ladies to lay off of Amy yesterday - another fragile person. But I don't think I was successful.

Anyway, you always make me feel better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

SQM said:


> Thanks Bumps so much. Everything you said is so wise and true. I gave up the fight years ago - unless I run across an anti-semite. Otherwise it is not worth engaging.
> 
> The good ol' days were never that good. We used to fight the Denims.
> 
> Ironically I tried to get the ladies to lay off of Amy yesterday - another fragile person. But I don't think I was successful.
> 
> Anyway, you always make me feel better.


We all enjoy our site but it is so nasty with all of the hate. I appreciate you trying to stop it with your humor. Keep on trying maybe one day we can all get a long. There is always Hope. Many shut-ins that look forward to each day of encouragement not fighting. I am not a shut in but do enjoy my days and nights on KP. I am glad I made you feel a little better. It was good to see that a KP member took Joey's and Wombat off of her ignore tag line. That made me feel a little better that some good comes out of the bad.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We all enjoy our site but it is so nasty with all of the hate. I appreciate you trying to stop it with your humor. Keep on trying maybe one day we can all get a long. There is always Hope. Many shut-ins that look forward to each day of encouragement not fighting. I am not a shut in but do enjoy my days and nights on KP. I am glad I made you feel a little better. It was good to see that a KP member took Joey's and Wombat off of her ignore tag line. That made me feel a little better that some good comes out of the bad.


I am very saddened by the news of Wombat. Oh, dear me. I hope everyone tries to reach out here so that we can give support.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Losing Wombat should let people understand we are real people behind our words. We do get our feelings hurt by others. Best that we all remember that.There is way too much ugliness on KP in the last few years. It like a bunch of grade school kids with anger problems.
> I feel hurt that she didn't reach out to anyone by letting us know she was in pain. My cousin took his life 4 years ago and we will never get over it. You can't help anyone that doesn't let you know how bad off they are. We all share your guilt SQm. I wish there had been something we could have done for her.


I hope you're right CB, but it seems some people really like to fight and it becomes a race to the bottom as they try to take each other down. Maybe being anonymous lets them feel it's ok to be ugly and nasty.

Depression is a terrible illness and it isn't easy for most of us to see the difference between being sad or upset and someone who has truly lost the will to live. We were told that suicide attempts can be a call for help, but when a person has actually made a final decision to take their life they often become calmer so we think they're getting better. It's hard for any of us to know how much someone is suffering, especially when we can't see their expressions or their eyes. I'm so sorry that Wombat was in such despair and didn't reach out for help.


----------



## west coast kitty

SQM said:


> Thanks Bumps so much. Everything you said is so wise and true. I gave up the fight years ago - unless I run across an anti-semite. Otherwise it is not worth engaging.
> 
> The good ol' days were never that good. We used to fight the Denims.
> 
> Ironically I tried to get the ladies to lay off of Amy yesterday - another fragile person. But I don't think I was successful.
> 
> Anyway, you always make me feel better.


I've noticed that you and a few others have been trying to stop the ugly behaviour and I hope that more will follow you. I know that you're not religious, but there is a lot of value in these words from St Francis:

Lord, make me an instrument of your peace:
where there is hatred, let me sow love;
where there is injury, pardon;
where there is doubt, faith;
where there is despair, hope;
where there is darkness, light;
where there is sadness, joy.

O divine Master, grant that I may not so much seek
to be consoled as to console,
to be understood as to understand,
to be loved as to love.
For it is in giving that we receive, 
it is in pardoning that we are pardoned, 
and it is in dying that we are born to eternal life.


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> I've noticed that you and a few others have been trying to stop the ugly behaviour and I hope that more will follow you. I know that you're not religious, but there is a lot of value in these words from St Francis:
> 
> Lord, make me an instrument of your peace:
> where there is hatred, let me sow love;
> where there is injury, pardon;
> where there is doubt, faith;
> where there is despair, hope;
> where there is darkness, light;
> where there is sadness, joy.
> 
> O divine Master, grant that I may not so much seek
> to be consoled as to console,
> to be understood as to understand,
> to be loved as to love.
> For it is in giving that we receive,
> it is in pardoning that we are pardoned,
> and it is in dying that we are born to eternal life.


Thanks. Even religious people can say smart things.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I've noticed that you and a few others have been trying to stop the ugly behaviour and I hope that more will follow you. I know that you're not religious, but there is a lot of value in these words from St Francis:
> 
> Lord, make me an instrument of your peace:
> where there is hatred, let me sow love;
> where there is injury, pardon;
> where there is doubt, faith;
> where there is despair, hope;
> where there is darkness, light;
> where there is sadness, joy.
> 
> O divine Master, grant that I may not so much seek
> to be consoled as to console,
> to be understood as to understand,
> to be loved as to love.
> For it is in giving that we receive,
> it is in pardoning that we are pardoned,
> and it is in dying that we are born to eternal life.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I've noticed that you and a few others have been trying to stop the ugly behaviour and I hope that more will follow you. I know that you're not religious, but there is a lot of value in these words from St Francis:
> 
> Lord, make me an instrument of your peace:
> where there is hatred, let me sow love;
> where there is injury, pardon;
> where there is doubt, faith;
> where there is despair, hope;
> where there is darkness, light;
> where there is sadness, joy.
> 
> O divine Master, grant that I may not so much seek
> to be consoled as to console,
> to be understood as to understand,
> to be loved as to love.
> For it is in giving that we receive,
> it is in pardoning that we are pardoned,
> and it is in dying that we are born to eternal life.


This brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## west coast kitty

SQM said:


> Thanks. Even religious people can say smart things.


And even non-religious people say kind things. You've been a caring friend to many SQM.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful!


It's one of my favourite prayers. I cross-stitched it have it hanging on the wall as a daily reminder to keep trying even though I often fall short.


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> And even non-religious people say kind things. You've been a caring friend to many SQM.


And you are a silly goose. I failed Wombat. Not so good.


----------



## west coast kitty

SQM said:


> And you are a silly goose. I failed Wombat. Not so good.


Imperfect humans sometimes let people down and most times we can try to set it right. And we still have to be true to ourselves so most times a friend will accept that you can't do something they want. You stood up for Wombat (and others) on many occasions and in her heart I think she knew how you felt about her. You didn't do what she wanted from you but you didn't lash out at her and turn your back on her either and you tried to talk to her. If you lived in the same community and could meet in person, I think it would have been different on both sides -- but you can only do the best you can at what you think is right.


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> Imperfect humans sometimes let people down and most times we can try to set it right. And we still have to be true to ourselves so most times a friend will accept that you can't do something they want. You stood up for Wombat (and others) on many occasions and in her heart I think she knew how you felt about her. You didn't do what she wanted from you but you didn't lash out at her and turn your back on her either and you tried to talk to her. If you lived in the same community and could meet in person, I think it would have been different on both sides -- but you can only do the best you can at what you think is right.


Thanks so much.


----------



## west coast kitty

Happy Birthday CB; hope you have a wonderful day. Chewy has invited his friends to party with you


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday CB; hope you have a wonderful day. Chewy has invited his friends to party with you


Thanks sweet friend. Love the party pics. You always know how to make me smile and laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady

Happy Birthday CB hope your day is spent doing everything you like to do, and nothing you have to do.


God Bless you today and always


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Happy Birthday CB hope your day is spent doing everything you like to do, and nothing you have to do.
> 
> God Bless you today and always


Thanks forever friend.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday CB; hope you have a wonderful day. Chewy has invited his friends to party with you


Happy Birthday, CB!!! I hope you have lots of cake, ice cream and wine!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Thanks LL.


Lukelucy said:


> Happy Birthday, CB!!! I hope you have lots of cake, ice cream and wine!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL.


 :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Blessed is He who comes in the Name of the Lord. Happy Palm Sunday. Have a wonderful day. Love y'all. Praying for Solo to return soon.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Blessed is He who comes in the Name of the Lord. Happy Palm Sunday. Have a wonderful day. Love y'all. Praying for Solo to return soon.


Same to you, CB. Happy Palm Sunday.


----------



## theyarnlady

God is good and always with us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Is anyone doing anything special this weekend?
My DD is coming home and cooking at my mother's for us on Easter. I haven't seen her since Christmas.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is anyone doing anything special this weekend?
> My DD is coming home and cooking at my mother's for us on Easter. I haven't seen her since Christmas.


Sounds like a nice Easter. I am driving a long way and coming home in the same day. I leave for Florida on Tuesday.

Have a nice Easter!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Great! Have fun LL!


Lukelucy said:


> Sounds like a nice Easter. I am driving a long way and coming home in the same day. I leave for Florida on Tuesday.
> 
> Have a nice Easter!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great! Have fun LL!


Thank you. Lots of driving... :sm03: :sm19:


----------



## theyarnlady

The sun is out the birds are singing. A black bird is calling, birds calling for mates nest building. It is lovely just to hear and see the sun.

Saw 35 Swans in a pond the other day. So much beauty around it is nice.

Safe trip LL.

Just knowing that he died on the cross for me is enough to celebrate .

Let there be peace for this day.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> The sun is out the birds are singing. A black bird is calling, birds calling for mates nest building. It is lovely just to hear and see the sun.
> 
> Saw 35 Swans in a pond the other day. So much beauty around it is nice.
> 
> Safe trip LL.
> 
> Just knowing that he died on the cross for me is enough to celebrate .
> 
> Let there be peace for this day.


Good to hear from you, YL. Have a nice, peaceful, loving Easter.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Good to hear from you, YL. Have a nice, peaceful, loving Easter.


And hope same for you be safe on your travels.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is anyone doing anything special this weekend?
> My DD is coming home and cooking at my mother's for us on Easter. I haven't seen her since Christmas.


♥ An extra special Easter for you this year

We're having dinner with friends on Sunday


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds like a nice Easter. I am driving a long way and coming home in the same day. I leave for Florida on Tuesday.
> 
> Have a nice Easter!


Happy Easter to you too LL. Have a safe drive and enjoy your visit. You must be looking forward to your Florida trip - a nice escape from the rough winter you've gone through.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> The sun is out the birds are singing. A black bird is calling, birds calling for mates nest building. It is lovely just to hear and see the sun.
> 
> Saw 35 Swans in a pond the other day. So much beauty around it is nice.
> 
> Safe trip LL.
> 
> Just knowing that he died on the cross for me is enough to celebrate .
> 
> Let there be peace for this day.


Peace be with you Yarnie ♥

Sounds like you had a lovely day with the signs that spring is coming.


----------



## theyarnlady

Blessing's on that day for you and am sure you will enjoy time with friends WCK.

I bought a ham yesterday. But really have to go on diet and husband needs to. 

I glad the winter fat is gone, now I just have spring rolls. 

Saw this on a sign to funny but to true.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Blessing's on that day for you and am sure you will enjoy time with friends WCK.
> 
> I bought a ham yesterday. But really have to go on diet and husband needs to.
> 
> I glad the winter fat is gone, now I just have spring rolls.
> 
> Saw this on a sign to funny but to true.


You are funny, YL. I feel so fat! Hate it. It's the stomach!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Blessing's on that day for you and am sure you will enjoy time with friends WCK.
> 
> I bought a ham yesterday. But really have to go on diet and husband needs to.
> 
> I glad the winter fat is gone, now I just have spring rolls.
> 
> Saw this on a sign to funny but to true.


Too funny, I read it out loud and DH had a good laugh too :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady

It made me laugh too. But then My sense of humor is a little off.


----------



## west coast kitty

I had a nice visit with my parents and family in Edmonton for a few days but it's always nice to be home again. Mom has complications from diabetes the past couple of months which has been stressful. She will see her specialist next week and hopefully will see better results soon.

We had so many yummy treats at the knitting group yesterday - fresh hot cross buns, welsh cakes, cookies and chocolate. DH is still enjoying the leftovers.

Now that I've got my parents taxes done, I better get busy with ours.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> It made me laugh too. But then My sense of humor is a little off.


Then mine must be too :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I had a nice visit with my parents and family in Edmonton for a few days but it's always nice to be home again. Mom has complications from diabetes the past couple of months which has been stressful. She will see her specialist next week and hopefully will see better results soon.
> 
> We had so many yummy treats at the knitting group yesterday - fresh hot cross buns, welsh cakes, cookies and chocolate. DH is still enjoying the leftovers.
> 
> Now that I've got my parents taxes done, I better get busy with ours.


Oh yummy stuff and DH is happy you went.
What are Welsh cakes like?

Oh Taxes, best thing is they are done.

I am trying to get gauge to make these fingerless gloves. It said # 2 needles and not working so tonight down to #1. Still have three extra stitches. Next is #0, don't think I want to go there. The yarn is alpaca so soft.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yummy stuff and DH is happy you went.
> What are Welsh cakes like?
> 
> Oh Taxes, best thing is they are done.
> 
> I am trying to get gauge to make these fingerless gloves. It said # 2 needles and not working so tonight down to #1. Still have three extra stitches. Next is #0, don't think I want to go there. The yarn is alpaca so soft.


This was the first time I've ever had welsh cakes, they were very tasty. They are like a biscuit with raisins or currents


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yummy stuff and DH is happy you went.
> What are Welsh cakes like?
> 
> Oh Taxes, best thing is they are done.
> 
> I am trying to get gauge to make these fingerless gloves. It said # 2 needles and not working so tonight down to #1. Still have three extra stitches. Next is #0, don't think I want to go there. The yarn is alpaca so soft.


It's hard for me to get gauge with very soft yarn too, especially if it's single ply. I don't like to pull the yarn too tight and the yarn seems to fluff out when it's knit. Could you reduce the stitches and still get the pattern to work out?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It's hard for me to get gauge with very soft yarn too, especially if it's single ply. I don't like to pull the yarn too tight and the yarn seems to fluff out when it's knit. Could you reduce the stitches and still get the pattern to work out?


Oh now the cakes sound good.

I did not think of that will give it a try. Anything is better then what it is doing.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> This was the first time I've ever had welsh cakes, they were very tasty. They are like a biscuit with raisins or currents


They look so good!


----------



## west coast kitty

We've had to say goodbye to our senior cat, Earl. He was the friendliest of the little ferals living here when we moved in 18 years ago and he's had lots of adventures over the years. He even had a "Wanted Poster" on the community mail boxes looking to identify the little gray cat with the raspy meow and squinty eyes that tapped on windows to get attention. The last couple of years were a bonus since we thought we were going to lose him several times but he always rallied until now.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> We've had to say goodbye to our senior cat, Earl. He was the friendliest of the little ferals living here when we moved in 18 years ago and he's had lots of adventures over the years. He even had a "Wanted Poster" on the community mail boxes looking to identify the little gray cat with the raspy meow and squinty eyes that tapped on windows to get attention. The last couple of years were a bonus since we thought we were going to lose him several times but he always rallied until now.


I'm so sorry, WCK. It's so comfortable next to the fire. I bet Earl loved being there.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh WCK I am so sorry to hear Earl is gone. But he did live a long life and had a good home. You will miss him I know that for sure.


----------



## west coast kitty

Happy Easter!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I'm so sorry, WCK. It's so comfortable next to the fire. I bet Earl loved being there.


Thanks LL. He could sleep in that chair for hours.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK I am so sorry to hear Earl is gone. But he did live a long life and had a good home. You will miss him I know that for sure.


Thanks Yarnie. He had 19 mostly good years and we will miss him. With Earl gone, Mattie is the last of the original ferals and she seems to be in pretty good shape for a 19 year old that has never come close enough for us to touch her. When we put food out, she hangs back until we move away before she will come up to the dish. I guess she has never forgotten or forgiven being trapped and spayed.


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie. He had 19 mostly good years and we will miss him. With Earl gone, Mattie is the last of the original ferals and she seems to be in pretty good shape for a 19 year old that has never come close enough for us to touch her. When we put food out, she hangs back until we move away before she will come up to the dish. I guess she has never forgotten or forgiven being trapped and spayed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie. He had 19 mostly good years and we will miss him. With Earl gone, Mattie is the last of the original ferals and she seems to be in pretty good shape for a 19 year old that has never come close enough for us to touch her. When we put food out, she hangs back until we move away before she will come up to the dish. I guess she has never forgotten or forgiven being trapped and spayed.


So sorry to hear about Earl. Nineteen years is a long time to have a pet. Poor Mattie she is like our Daisy she was so stand offish. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Cute card Sqm. Thanks.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL. He could sleep in that chair for hours.


So could I.


----------



## west coast kitty

Thanks SQM - and a happy Passover to you!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sorry to hear about Earl. Nineteen years is a long time to have a pet. Poor Mattie she is like our Daisy she was so stand offish. ♥


And Chewy can't get enough of you!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> So could I.


 :sm01: it is a cozy spot.


----------



## west coast kitty

I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Is Earl the one in your avatar?
How many cats to you have left?
My sister and I was in our mother's front yard last week. A dog from across the street came at us like he was going to bite us. The neighbor's cat came and ran the dog away. I couldn't believe it. 


west coast kitty said:


> And Chewy can't get enough of you!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter.


I had the best Banana Moonshine straight from Tennessee yesterday. I need to know where to get more. I have never tasted anything more smooth and delicious.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I had the best Banana Moonshine straight from Tennessee yesterday. I need to know where to get more. I have never tasted anything more smooth and delicious.


When we were in Gatlinburg it was everywhere in fruit jars. Gift shops sold it.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> When we were in Gatlinburg it was everywhere in fruit jars. Gift shops sold it.


Really. I want some sooo much. Where can I order it? It was brought in a fruit jar. It's the best. I'm dying for more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Really. I want some sooo much. Where can I order it? It was brought in a fruit jar. It's the best. I'm dying for more.


All I know is google it. It was everywhere in Gatlinburg at the gift shops.All kinds.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> All I know is google it. It was everywhere in Gatlinburg at the gift shops.All kinds.


Thank you! I did and found it!


----------



## west coast kitty

Crusoe the Easter Doxie




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1461874100567747


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Crusoe the Easter Doxie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1461874100567747
> 
> 
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: My favorite Crusoe. I made my DD watch the videos this past weekend. Love that dog. :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: My favorite Crusoe. I made my DD watch the videos this past weekend. Love that dog. :sm02:


I'll be away for 11 days. Just so you all know. Will miss you and try to check in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I'll be away for 11 days. Just so you all know. Will miss you and try to check in.


Yes keep us posted. Have fun. Take sunscreen. Bring me some sand.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is Earl the one in your avatar?
> How many cats to you have left?
> My sister and I was in our mother's front yard last week. A dog from across the street came at us like he was going to bite us. The neighbor's cat came and ran the dog away. I couldn't believe it.


No that's Charlie in my avatar -- he was a very lovable cat that loved to cuddle and snuggle. He died at 18 in 2011. Earl was the friendliest of the ferals; he liked to be petted and would lay on our lap but he didn't like being held. We have 4 cats; Mattie (19) who seems to be doing ok but never comes close enough for us to touch her; Winkie (17) a tiny black loud mouth who spends most of her time in the house and lets DH pet her once in awhile but usually ignores me; her brother Sammy (17) has Siamese colouring and spends most of his time outside but like to come in for pets and cuddles for a while at night; and Max who started off as a drop-in visitor but now is spending more time with us.

I'm glad the neighbour's watch cat saved you from the dog :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes keep us posted. Have fun. Take sunscreen. Bring me some sand.


Will do!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I had the best Banana Moonshine straight from Tennessee yesterday. I need to know where to get more. I have never tasted anything more smooth and delicious.


I had to look it up; is it a sweet liqueur type of alcohol?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I'll be away for 11 days. Just so you all know. Will miss you and try to check in.


Have a great time and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I had to look it up; is it a sweet liqueur type of alcohol?


I don't know about sweet. Not too sweet to me. Just tastes smooth and like banana. I just love it.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Have a great time and enjoy the sunshine!


Thank you, WCK!!


----------



## west coast kitty

The image of this guy and the seagulls in his room had me laughing, but it must have been a horrible mess for the hotel staff to clean up ........

http://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/lifetime-ban-from-victorias-fairmont-empress-for-pepperoni-seagull-fiasco-lifted-after-17-years?utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> No that's Charlie in my avatar -- he was a very lovable cat that loved to cuddle and snuggle. He died at 18 in 2011. Earl was the friendliest of the ferals; he liked to be petted and would lay on our lap but he didn't like being held. We have 4 cats; Mattie (19) who seems to be doing ok but never comes close enough for us to touch her; Winkie (17) a tiny black loud mouth who spends most of her time in the house and lets DH pet her once in awhile but usually ignores me; her brother Sammy (17) has Siamese colouring and spends most of his time outside but like to come in for pets and cuddles for a while at night; and Max who started off as a drop-in visitor but now is spending more time with us.
> 
> I'm glad the neighbour's watch cat saved you from the dog :sm23:


You must know how to be a good mama with all of those long lived cat. DH too.I know the heart ache you have from losing Earl and Charlie.Sorry. XX Thanks for sharing their personality with us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Pretty cats . 
http://www.facebook.com/NatureGalleryOfficial/videos/vb.1563216607327289/1964770720505207/?type=2&theatery cats.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty cats .
> http://www.facebook.com/NatureGalleryOfficial/videos/vb.1563216607327289/1964770720505207/?type=2&theatery cats.


At airport ready to roll. I mean fly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> At airport ready to roll. I mean fly.


prayers for a safe trip. Have . Have fun!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty cats .
> http://www.facebook.com/NatureGalleryOfficial/videos/vb.1563216607327289/1964770720505207/?type=2&theatery cats.


They are -- and so big!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> At airport ready to roll. I mean fly.


Have a wonderful holiday LL!


----------



## west coast kitty

Would Chewy do this?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=807985532730248


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Would Chewy do this?
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=807985532730248
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he would. :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Have a wonderful holiday LL!


Have a spot on my arm that worries me. No going away. And here I am in the sun.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Have a spot on my arm that worries me. No going away. And here I am in the sun.


Use lots of sun screen and wear a light cover or put a bandaid on it until you can get it looked at.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh kitty's are special . Sorry I miss saying good bye LL.

How are you tonight WCK? Am tired here not getting enough sleep lately. always napping during the day and up all night reading watching TV. 

Made Sea Food Chowder last night will not make that again.

We had three inches of snow yesterday and this morning. Most we have had in a long time and more expected in a couple of day.

The calendar does say it is the 4th of April, well so much for spring.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh kitty's are special . Sorry I miss saying good bye LL.
> 
> How are you tonight WCK? Am tired here not getting enough sleep lately. always napping during the day and up all night reading watching TV.
> 
> Made Sea Food Chowder last night will not make that again.
> 
> We had three inches of snow yesterday and this morning. Most we have had in a long time and more expected in a couple of day.
> 
> The calendar does say it is the 4th of April, well so much for spring.


Hey Yarnie, I've missed you. I'm so-so, ok myself, but worried about my Mom. It seems most of her problems lately are because her heart condition has got worse. She has lots of test scheduled in the next while.

Sorry that you're not sleeping well, it's hard to function when you are tired. We've had rain and cold, but thankfully no snow.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, I've missed you. I'm so-so, ok myself, but worried about my Mom. It seems most of her problems lately are because her heart condition has got worse. She has lots of test scheduled in the next while.
> 
> Sorry that you're not sleeping well, it's hard to function when you are tired. We've had rain and cold, but thankfully no snow.


Oh I know you must be worried about your mom . I do hope the test let she will shows what is going on with her. I know it has to be hard for you as she is not close enough for you to visit her every day.

Will keep her in my prayers. Is your Dad doing o.k? I hope so as it appears he depends on your mom.

I redid my gauge for mitts like you said, I am a lose knitter. So I got gauge but had to use a # two double pointed needles. Now I have to get a set of # 0 to start the cuff.

Glad you are not getting snow. The news here said we are low on moisture so need what we can get. Wish we had gotten it in Feb. Not now in April.

Miss you too and CB and LL. Life seems to be a bit of a problem for me lately.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Have a spot on my arm that worries me. No going away. And here I am in the sun.


go to the dr when you get back home. Lots of sunscreen and hat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I have missed you Yarnie. Are you feeling better. Who are the mitts for? My Teddy is still headless I missed the baby's birthday it is tomorrow.I am so far behind I think I am in first place.
I have had my sister here one week , then DD and GS the next. Now my mother is keeping me at the drs. Tomorrow her shot and we are going to renew our drivers license. She probably doesn't need to dr anymore at 86. She only goes to have her hair fixed.
Good news my birthday window boxes will be in this week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK how was your group today?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I know you must be worried about your mom . I do hope the test let she will shows what is going on with her. I know it has to be hard for you as she is not close enough for you to visit her every day.
> 
> Will keep her in my prayers. Is your Dad doing o.k? I hope so as it appears he depends on your mom.
> 
> I redid my gauge for mitts like you said, I am a lose knitter. So I got gauge but had to use a # two double pointed needles. Now I have to get a set of # 0 to start the cuff.
> 
> Glad you are not getting snow. The news here said we are low on moisture so need what we can get. Wish we had gotten it in Feb. Not now in April.
> 
> Miss you too and CB and LL. Life seems to be a bit of a problem for me lately.


Too much going on Yarnie! I think we are all wanting "real" spring to show up and finally see the sun for more than an hour at a time. It was another cold, rainy day for us and it sounds no better for the east. Your hands will be nice and warm with your new mitts.

Thanks for your prayers. Dad's walking and speech is getting worse and so is his memory but we all knew it would get worse with time. Even though Mom has had heart and diabetic problems for quite a while, she got worse so quickly so it was more of a shock.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have missed you Yarnie. Are you feeling better. Who are the mitts for? My Teddy is still headless I missed the baby's birthday it is tomorrow.I am so far behind I think I am in first place.
> I have had my sister here one week , then DD and GS the next. Now my mother is keeping me at the drs. Tomorrow her shot and we are going to renew our drivers license. She probably doesn't need to dr anymore at 86. She only goes to have her hair fixed.
> Good news my birthday window boxes will be in this week.


What kind of window boxes did you get CB? Have you started bringing your plants back outside? It's been so cold and wet here that I'm surprised to see so many buds and leaves coming out. The daffodils look like they will open soon and the plum tree has blossoms, but I haven't seen any bees out so I'm not sure if we will get fruit.

I'm glad you got to see more of your family, but it can be tiring too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how was your group today?


It was great CB. Our friend was back from the World Figure Skating in Italy so we got to hear about the skating events and all the other sights from her before and after tours. We all asked about the Isle of Capri because it sounds like such an exotic spot, but it didn't really match all the hype. She had a great time and got to see quite a few Italian museums, historical sites, a winery and beaches. And she brought us fancy Italian chocolates -- so delicious! Maybe someday you will make the trip up here?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Too much going on Yarnie! I think we are all wanting "real" spring to show up and finally see the sun for more than an hour at a time. It was another cold, rainy day for us and it sounds no better for the east. Your hands will be nice and warm with your new mitts.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers. Dad's walking and speech is getting worse and so is his memory but we all knew it would get worse with time. Even though Mom has had heart and diabetic problems for quite a while, she got worse so quickly so it was more of a shock.


I am so sorry about your parents. It sure hurts to see them getting in bad health.

We are having cold weather this week. May snow at my DD's tomorrow. It is sure crazy weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> What kind of window boxes did you get CB? Have you started bringing your plants back outside? It's been so cold and wet here that I'm surprised to see so many buds and leaves coming out. The daffodils look like they will open soon and the plum tree has blossoms, but I haven't seen any bees out so I'm not sure if we will get fruit.
> 
> I'm glad you got to see more of your family, but it can be tiring too.


We have had Spring then we went back to winter. I am glad you are starting into the plants and trees blooming. Our trees and grass are green. I hope the freeze we are suppose to have doesn't hurt everything. 
Here are my planters. http://www.plowhearth.com/lexington-self-watering-window-box-with-hanging-brackets-3l.htm

I took my GD to have her wisdom teeth out today. A lady came in with her jogging pants on her head. We got the giggles but the lady never knew we were laughing at her wrap. All we could say to each other is "WHY"?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Too much going on Yarnie! I think we are all wanting "real" spring to show up and finally see the sun for more than an hour at a time. It was another cold, rainy day for us and it sounds no better for the east. Your hands will be nice and warm with your new mitts.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers. Dad's walking and speech is getting worse and so is his memory but we all knew it would get worse with time. Even though Mom has had heart and diabetic problems for quite a while, she got worse so quickly so it was more of a shock.


I know it has to be hard for you with seeing your mom fail so fast. We don't expect it to happen that way do we. One is so sick and the other seems to be handling it o.k.. Then the rug is pulled out from under us.


----------



## theyarnlady

The visit with your friend sounds so wonderful WCK.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had Spring then we went back to winter. I am glad you are starting into the plants and trees blooming. Our trees and grass are green. I hope the freeze we are suppose to have doesn't hurt everything.
> Here are my planters. http://www.plowhearth.com/lexington-self-watering-window-box-with-hanging-brackets-3l.htm
> 
> I took my GD to have her wisdom teeth out today. A lady came in with her jogging pants on her head. We got the giggles but the lady never knew we were laughing at her wrap. All we could say to each other is "WHY"?


Why because she could that's why :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

Here the grass is brown snow last week pretty much gone. Weather not warmer just sun.

Poor hubby keeps saying guess we won't be getting tomato plants this week. Has said same thing for the last few weeks.

Snow again Monday about an 1 inch or so. Cold so very cold. Just glad did not put warm clothes away in Feb. as it was so warm then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Why because she could that's why :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


She acted like it was a normal thing to do.I don't care if she wore her pants on her head but don't expect me to not snicker. GD was nervous so we had the silly giggles. After waiting for almost 3 hours it was a good thing we were laughing and not mad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It was great CB. Our friend was back from the World Figure Skating in Italy so we got to hear about the skating events and all the other sights from her before and after tours. We all asked about the Isle of Capri because it sounds like such an exotic spot, but it didn't really match all the hype. She had a great time and got to see quite a few Italian museums, historical sites, a winery and beaches. And she brought us fancy Italian chocolates -- so delicious! Maybe someday you will make the trip up here?


What a wonderful trip your friend had. Nice of her to share her stories and bring you chocolate. I would love, love to come to your group and visit with all of you. A dream come true. I will swing by and pick up Yarnie and LL. LL is the world traveler so she may have to come on her own time.


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK those mitt's have had a ripping out all the way to the end. I really have to learn not to skim over instruction's . I made a mess of it so just rip it out and will start over again. Maybe this time read before I go off on my own.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had Spring then we went back to winter. I am glad you are starting into the plants and trees blooming. Our trees and grass are green. I hope the freeze we are suppose to have doesn't hurt everything.
> Here are my planters. http://www.plowhearth.com/lexington-self-watering-window-box-with-hanging-brackets-3l.htm
> 
> I took my GD to have her wisdom teeth out today. A lady came in with her jogging pants on her head. We got the giggles but the lady never knew we were laughing at her wrap. All we could say to each other is "WHY"?


I love your planters; so nice that you don't have to worry about them drying out. What kind of flowers are you going to plant?

I can honestly say that I've never seen anyone wearing jogging pants on their head -- I would have to ask WHY too. Maybe she took a dare or was doing a sociology assignment. How is your GD's mouth? My lower wisdom teeth were impacted under the gums and had to be cut out -- I looked like awful. Thankfully the upper ones never came in.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Here the grass is brown snow last week pretty much gone. Weather not warmer just sun.
> 
> Poor hubby keeps saying guess we won't be getting tomato plants this week. Has said same thing for the last few weeks.
> 
> Snow again Monday about an 1 inch or so. Cold so very cold. Just glad did not put warm clothes away in Feb. as it was so warm then.


We've had lots more rain the last few days and I want SUN!! I know that when the hot streak comes in the summer, I will want rain :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a wonderful trip your friend had. Nice of her to share her stories and bring you chocolate. I would love, love to come to your group and visit with all of you. A dream come true. I will swing by and pick up Yarnie and LL. LL is the world traveler so she may have to come on her own time.


That would really be a dream come true. We would have our own knitting retreat, and might even get a bit of knitting done between the chatter and laughing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Here the grass is brown snow last week pretty much gone. Weather not warmer just sun.
> 
> Poor hubby keeps saying guess we won't be getting tomato plants this week. Has said same thing for the last few weeks.
> 
> Snow again Monday about an 1 inch or so. Cold so very cold. Just glad did not put warm clothes away in Feb. as it was so warm then.


We never put our shorts up here . I am glad you were wise enough to keep your winter clothes out. I think it is still to cold to get tomatoes here too. At least your are getting sun. Dark and rainy here . I have worn sweaters all week. A/c on upstairs until the last few days. Back to the heater.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK those mitt's have had a ripping out all the way to the end. I really have to learn not to skim over instruction's . I made a mess of it so just rip it out and will start over again. Maybe this time read before I go off on my own.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I love your planters; so nice that you don't have to worry about them drying out. What kind of flowers are you going to plant?
> 
> I can honestly say that I've never seen anyone wearing jogging pants on their head -- I would have to ask WHY too. Maybe she took a dare or was doing a sociology assignment. How is your GD's mouth? My lower wisdom teeth were impacted under the gums and had to be cut out -- I looked like awful. Thankfully the upper ones never came in.


I have some gift cards from Christmas I will go see the flowers that catch my eye. I haven't had a planter for 2 summers. My wooden one rotted. With the chicks eating my flowers I hope I can at least have the window boxes.
GD had one tooth she had that had to be cut out.The other just came in. She doesn't have anymore in either. Maybe she will be like you and never come in. That must have been painful to have your impacted under the skin. GD was afraid someone would take a video of her and put in on facebook. She didn't do anything that funny just had the hiccups.


----------



## west coast kitty

Today was a terribly sad day for so many people ....... a semi truck crashed into a bus taking a hockey team to a game in Saskatchewan last night. 15 have died and 14 more are injured, some critically. Most of the dead are young men (17 - 21 year olds). It's such a shock that so many died. The bus was hit so hard that it split in half. 

Several of our nephews played hockey and were often on the road for their games and we have friends with kids playing hockey now. This accident was a reminder of how quickly lives and families are changed forever.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Today was a terribly sad day for so many people ....... a semi truck crashed into a bus taking a hockey team to a game in Saskatchewan last night. 15 have died and 14 more are injured, some critically. Most of the dead are young men (17 - 21 year olds). It's such a shock that so many died. The bus was hit so hard that it split in half.
> 
> Several of our nephews played hockey and were often on the road for their games and we have friends with kids playing hockey now. This accident was a reminder of how quickly lives and families are changed forever.[/quote
> 
> I heard about the team. I am so sorry to hear that so many died in the wreck. So sad to lose young people. Plus the shock of this for their families. Yes we never know when our time on earth is done. :sm13:
> Lord I pray in the Name of Jesus for the families of boys. I lift up the injured ones for healing of their bodies to be made whole again. Strength in this hurtful times in all of their lives . In the Name of Jesus I pray to the Father. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> That would really be a dream come true. We would have our own knitting retreat, and might even get a bit of knitting done between the chatter and laughing.


It would be a good dream. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Today was a terribly sad day for so many people ....... a semi truck crashed into a bus taking a hockey team to a game in Saskatchewan last night. 15 have died and 14 more are injured, some critically. Most of the dead are young men (17 - 21 year olds). It's such a shock that so many died. The bus was hit so hard that it split in half.
> 
> Several of our nephews played hockey and were often on the road for their games and we have friends with kids playing hockey now. This accident was a reminder of how quickly lives and families are changed forever.


Just sad so very sad. The whole town is in morning as is your country.


----------



## theyarnlady

Looks just like me only different look on face.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> That would really be a dream come true. We would have our own knitting retreat, and might even get a bit of knitting done between the chatter and laughing.


What knitting we would be laughing and talking and we would end up with a ripping out party.


----------



## west coast kitty

Yarnie - please read your pm ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We had a pretty day after having a cold night. I had to cover my pots up with sheets and blankets. It got down to freezing. I think we broke a record low.Chewy was pretty upset I used his blanket to cover my tropical plants . I wouldn't have been surprised to see that he had taken it off of them this morning. On never mind he was bedded up in the house.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - please read your pm ♥


I did and thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I did and thank you for letting me know.


Are you ok?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a pretty day after having a cold night. I had to cover my pots up with sheets and blankets. It got down to freezing. I think we broke a record low.Chewy was pretty upset I used his blanket to cover my tropical plants . I wouldn't have been surprised to see that he had taken it off of them this morning. On never mind he was bedded up in the house.


We are going to have snow tonight into the morning about 1 inch. Then at end of week in the 60's but bad rain storms then. But the birds are still singing their mating call so life goes on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I talked to Janie. She is back home form Florida. She has 5 drs she has to go see the next 2 weeks. Please keep her in your prayers. Also her cousin has the same heart problem and is in the hospital dying with it. She could use prayers for that too. Miss all of our friends. Anyone heard from LTL?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I talked to Janie. She is back home form Florida. She has 5 drs she has to go see the next 2 weeks. Please keep her in your prayers. Also her cousin has the same heart problem and is in the hospital dying with it. She could use prayers for that too. Miss all of our friends. Anyone heard from LTL?


Will be praying for her , has she said anything about WB pm me .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Will be praying for her , has she said anything about WB pm me .


She had lost webee's address so doesn't know how things are with her.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> She had lost webee's address so doesn't know how things are with her.


Oh to sad was hoping she had information .


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> She had lost webee's address so doesn't know how things are with her.


Tell Jayne hi for me and will be praying for her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Tell Jayne hi for me and will be praying for her.


I will. She is not on the net much.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a pretty day after having a cold night. I had to cover my pots up with sheets and blankets. It got down to freezing. I think we broke a record low.Chewy was pretty upset I used his blanket to cover my tropical plants . I wouldn't have been surprised to see that he had taken it off of them this morning. On never mind he was bedded up in the house.


I'm surprised Chewy didn't lie down on top of the blanket and your plants, but he would be much cosier in the house


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I talked to Janie. She is back home form Florida. She has 5 drs she has to go see the next 2 weeks. Please keep her in your prayers. Also her cousin has the same heart problem and is in the hospital dying with it. She could use prayers for that too. Miss all of our friends. Anyone heard from LTL?


I'll be praying for her; she's been a real fighter with this heart disease for so many years now. I hope her FL winter went well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I'm surprised Chewy didn't lie down on top of the blanket and your plants, but he would be much cosier in the house


I think he would have if he hadn't been in the house. How are all of you cats doing with their loss?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Good night sweet friend. I pray His Mercies are new every morning. We need new ones. Love y'all. Praying for all to have sweet dreams and have peaceful night♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This has been me today.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2171204203169069


I am still now so maybe I can't do myself damage.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think he would have if he hadn't been in the house. How are all of you cats doing with their loss?


Earl wasn't a cuddle buddy with any of the cats we still have so they aren't upset about him being gone. I think they knew he was reaching the end. 19 year old Mattie doesn't let us come close, but she seems to be slowing down too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This has been me today.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2171204203169069
> 
> 
> I am still now so maybe I can't do myself damage.


You had a rough day :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

CB reminds me of the song "Mommy said there would be day's like this.

Just think tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Earl wasn't a cuddle buddy with any of the cats we still have so they aren't upset about him being gone. I think they knew he was reaching the end. 19 year old Mattie doesn't let us come close, but she seems to be slowing down too.


I am sure the other cats miss Earl being around. I still can't believe Mattie is 19.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> CB reminds me of the song "Mommy said there would be day's like this.
> 
> Just think tomorrow will be better.


It was nothing really bad. I just got tangled up in my vines in my flowers and tripped and lost my shoe in the mess. Then I stumbled over someone's boot in the laundry room. I went up town looking for flowers and everyone had a mean face on . Ha. I was happy because I was shopping. It was cold again.

How was everyone's day?
WCK how are the kids from the wreck? :sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sure the other cats miss Earl being around. I still can't believe Mattie is 19.


We've tried so many times to get close to Mattie, but no luck. The poor thing has the awful looking dreadlock hanging off her side where her hair has matted.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We've tried so many times to get close to Mattie, but no luck. The poor thing has the awful looking dreadlock hanging off her side where her hair has matted.


Oh poor kitty it must be hard for her to learn to trust humans. Isn't it strange that some cats will still check humans out and learn to trust them and others will never allow them near them.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was nothing really bad. I just got tangled up in my vines in my flowers and tripped and lost my shoe in the mess. Then I stumbled over someone's boot in the laundry room. I went up town looking for flowers and everyone had a mean face on . Ha. I was happy because I was shopping. It was cold again.
> 
> How was everyone's day?
> WCK how are the kids from the wreck? :sm13:


Your life is never boring :sm23:

So many people are still in shock over how many have died in the crash - it's so hard to think that 15 of the 29 on the bus have died and 4 more are in critical condition. And then today we found out that a mistake was made in identifying 2 of the boys -- the one thought to have died was still alive in critical condition and the other was dead. Of course that would have made the whole situation even more devastating but even the parents sitting with who they thought was their son didn't recognize that it wasn't him.

It must be devastating for the truck driver that went through the stop sign too. Seems that there have been other bad accidents at the same intersection.

The Hospital Auxiliary had their Annual Meeting today. It was nice to hear some good news with all of the accomplishments made in the last year.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh poor kitty it must be hard for her to learn to trust humans. Isn't it strange that some cats will still check humans out and learn to trust them and others will never allow them near them.


She is the only one that is a complete holdout; she must have a really good memory and carries a grudge. She's never forgotten or forgiven being trapped and taken to the vet to be spayed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Your life is never boring :sm23:
> 
> So many people are still in shock over how many have died in the crash - it's so hard to think that 15 of the 29 on the bus have died and 4 more are in critical condition. And then today we found out that a mistake was made in identifying 2 of the boys -- the one thought to have died was still alive in critical condition and the other was dead. Of course that would have made the whole situation even more devastating but even the parents sitting with who they thought was their son didn't recognize that it wasn't him.
> 
> It must be devastating for the truck driver that went through the stop sign too. Seems that there have been other bad accidents at the same intersection.
> 
> The Hospital Auxiliary had their Annual Meeting today. It was nice to hear some good news with all of the accomplishments made in the last year.


What a terrible thing to find out your son is dead but good for the other family that their child is alive. Was the driver of the truck killed too? Maybe now there have been more bad accidents something will be done. I hope no more deaths happen there. When our first mall was built here there were people killed like that. My DD's first boy friend, Bart got killed there and her best friends boy friend right after that. It was like demons where there making people have wrecks.

I am glad you got good news at your meeting. There is still good news around along with the bad.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> She is the only one that is a complete holdout; she must have a really good memory and carries a grudge. She's never forgotten or forgiven being trapped and taken to the vet to be spayed.


but I wonder why the others came to you but she didn't she must have seen that just wonder why she did not want to see what it was like for them.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Your life is never boring :sm23:
> 
> So many people are still in shock over how many have died in the crash - it's so hard to think that 15 of the 29 on the bus have died and 4 more are in critical condition. And then today we found out that a mistake was made in identifying 2 of the boys -- the one thought to have died was still alive in critical condition and the other was dead. Of course that would have made the whole situation even more devastating but even the parents sitting with who they thought was their son didn't recognize that it wasn't him.
> 
> It must be devastating for the truck driver that went through the stop sign too. Seems that there have been other bad accidents at the same intersection.
> 
> The Hospital Auxiliary had their Annual Meeting today. It was nice to hear some good news with all of the accomplishments made in the last year.


The whole thing sounds so sad no words to express or replace those lost


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a terrible thing to find out your son is dead but good for the other family that their child is alive. Was the driver of the truck killed too? Maybe now there have been more bad accidents something will be done. I hope no more deaths happen there. When our first mall was built here there were people killed like that. My DD's first boy friend, Bart got killed there and her best friends boy friend right after that. It was like demons where there making people have wrecks.
> 
> I am glad you got good news at your meeting. There is still good news around along with the bad.


No the truck driver just had minor physical injuries, but I can't begin to imagine how he is coping mentally. Bad intersections combined with a moment of inattention ............ It must have been so painful for your DD to lose her boyfriend that way.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> but I wonder why the others came to you but she didn't she must have seen that just wonder why she did not want to see what it was like for them.


How is Willie doing Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> How is Willie doing Yarnie?


he is asleep on my bench here curled up . I wash his blanket it's nice and clean so he is happy. Silly boy change his toys now and again, yesterday put out some different balls for him and just one left in site. Will have to do a search tomorrow under furniture and any other place I think of.

Getting off now God Bless you both . Thanks for being there when I need you.


----------



## theyarnlady

So they said today would be warmer. Well if it is warm why do I need a sweater on and a coat and still cold?

It is silly it is cold not a little cold but cold cold.

Wonder what they will say tomorrow? warm agin sure hope it is not as warm as it is today.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> he is asleep on my bench here curled up . I wash his blanket it's nice and clean so he is happy. Silly boy change his toys now and again, yesterday put out some different balls for him and just one left in site. Will have to do a search tomorrow under furniture and any other place I think of.
> 
> Getting off now God Bless you both . Thanks for being there when I need you.


Willie thinks he's your exercise coach :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> So they said today would be warmer. Well if it is warm why do I need a sweater on and a coat and still cold?
> 
> It is silly it is cold not a little cold but cold cold.
> 
> Wonder what they will say tomorrow? warm agin sure hope it is not as warm as it is today.


We finally had sunny skies today!!! Hope your day warmed up for you.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh today it did warm up so happy in the 50's so far, and sun is out here. 

Glad it is sunny for you yesterday and hope it is today for your meeting with the ladies. 

Bought a German Cherry cake last night so good. Have to watch it though as when it is good want more then a piece .

Willie is talking to me right now , played with him this morning fed him let him smell outdoors. But still meow me needs some pets am sure.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Willie thinks he's your exercise coach :sm23:


yes he does no matter what I am doing . Just like CB's Chewy. If they do not get it they find something to get your attention meaning get into trouble . :sm06:


----------



## lovethelake

Yikes wrote a long note and lost it, so will try again.

Hi,

Sorry I have been out of the loop, but life over the past few weeks have been tough. My entire water system had to be replaced (bladder, piping, water filtration and outside well) that after two furnaces conked out this winter. Thank goodness the roof is still okay. Them my DIL's dad died (in his 50's) and his memorial service in upstate NY was last weekend. It would have been a 9 hour drive, and living in a hotel for 5 days, so I had the 9,8, and 2 year old along with their 1 year old German Shepherd here for 6 days. They were great, but was I beat up. Went and got a message today just so I could move. That 2 year old is getting heavy! While all of that was going on, my Old Man went to Puppy Heaven. He was almost 13 and weighed 100 pounds, so he was an old man. He stopped eating, would not come in when called and even refused his medicine. So I made the decision that was best for him. But I am telling you it broke my heart, he was my best friend. So on Tuesday when everyone was gone, the poor puppy was so confused; no kids, no Apollo, and no Old Man. He wandered and whined all day and no he won't let me out of his sight. The new little girl will be coming this weekend, so that will make him happy to have a buddy to play with.

Hopefully, 2018 will settle down and I will just have a less stressful next couple of months.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> No the truck driver just had minor physical injuries, but I can't begin to imagine how he is coping mentally. Bad intersections combined with a moment of inattention ............ It must have been so painful for your DD to lose her boyfriend that way.


The truck driver will never get over that wreck. He will be seeing it in mind over and over. Sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Yikes wrote a long note and lost it, so will try again.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I have been out of the loop, but life over the past few weeks have been tough. My entire water system had to be replaced (bladder, piping, water filtration and outside well) that after two furnaces conked out this winter. Thank goodness the roof is still okay. Them my DIL's dad died (in his 50's) and his memorial service in upstate NY was last weekend. It would have been a 9 hour drive, and living in a hotel for 5 days, so I had the 9,8, and 2 year old along with their 1 year old German Shepherd here for 6 days. They were great, but was I beat up. Went and got a message today just so I could move. That 2 year old is getting heavy! While all of that was going on, my Old Man went to Puppy Heaven. He was almost 13 and weighed 100 pounds, so he was an old man. He stopped eating, would not come in when called and even refused his medicine. So I made the decision that was best for him. But I am telling you it broke my heart, he was my best friend. So on Tuesday when everyone was gone, the poor puppy was so confused; no kids, no Apollo, and no Old Man. He wandered and whined all day and no he won't let me out of his sight. The new little girl will be coming this weekend, so that will make him happy to have a buddy to play with.
> 
> Hopefully, 2018 will settle down and I will just have a less stressful next couple of months.


Oh my gosh you do it up big. I hope you got all of that over with. The house was bad enough but then your Dil's dad dying. You need a good vacation by yourself for all of the babysitting. You are a good grandma and mama. I hate to hear you lost your Old Man. He was doing so good saving you from that beaver. That hurts my feelings knowing he had to be put down. The pup and his sister will liven things up for you and you may need more than a message with the two dales.
I missed you and am glad you are back.♥


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh today it did warm up so happy in the 50's so far, and sun is out here.
> 
> Glad it is sunny for you yesterday and hope it is today for your meeting with the ladies.
> 
> Bought a German Cherry cake last night so good. Have to watch it though as when it is good want more then a piece .
> 
> Willie is talking to me right now , played with him this morning fed him let him smell outdoors. But still meow me needs some pets am sure.


No such luck, we were back to rain and wind today but we still had a great day at the knitting group. One of the ladies has been making cute little quilted thread catchers and gave each of us one.

Your German Cherry cake sounds yummy and you didn't have to share with Willie :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Yikes wrote a long note and lost it, so will try again.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry I have been out of the loop, but life over the past few weeks have been tough. My entire water system had to be replaced (bladder, piping, water filtration and outside well) that after two furnaces conked out this winter. Thank goodness the roof is still okay. Them my DIL's dad died (in his 50's) and his memorial service in upstate NY was last weekend. It would have been a 9 hour drive, and living in a hotel for 5 days, so I had the 9,8, and 2 year old along with their 1 year old German Shepherd here for 6 days. They were great, but was I beat up. Went and got a message today just so I could move. That 2 year old is getting heavy! While all of that was going on, my Old Man went to Puppy Heaven. He was almost 13 and weighed 100 pounds, so he was an old man. He stopped eating, would not come in when called and even refused his medicine. So I made the decision that was best for him. But I am telling you it broke my heart, he was my best friend. So on Tuesday when everyone was gone, the poor puppy was so confused; no kids, no Apollo, and no Old Man. He wandered and whined all day and no he won't let me out of his sight. The new little girl will be coming this weekend, so that will make him happy to have a buddy to play with.
> 
> Hopefully, 2018 will settle down and I will just have a less stressful next couple of months.


You've sure had stress overload lately, any one of those are awful all by themselves. The grands and 2 new puppies will keep you busy but I hopefully no more stress.


----------



## lovethelake

Morning

Talk about stress............picking up my taxes today!

The little man got his rabies shot yesterday, a bit tired in the morning and then turned into pyscho dog in the afternoon running around in circles in the back yard.

ttfn


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Talk about stress............picking up my taxes today!
> 
> The little man got his rabies shot yesterday, a bit tired in the morning and then turned into pyscho dog in the afternoon running around in circles in the back yard.
> 
> ttfn


I hope you don't owe much in taxes.

Funny about pyscho dog. I am thankful Chewy has calmed down some but still has his moments.

The weather has been beautiful the last few days with temps down to 32 up to 78 . Now today tornado warning. I will take my mother for her shot then hideout and maybe finish my teddy bear.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh LTL hope things settle down for you. You must wonder each morning what is going to happen next. 

Puppy crazy I remember those days. Was glad when it happen outside . When in the house grab breakables and hope for the best.


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK guess what is happening today yes rain and guess what happens tomorrow night rain and snow and Sunday too. 

German cake lush's I am being very careful about eating it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Morning CB , see weather not going to be good by you either tornado watch. 

Isn't just so much fun wondering what the weather is going to be next. 

Use to do planting of garden on Mother's day . Do not see that happening this year. Just two more weeks of April and the weather is nuts.

Have to laugh at Hubby though , keeps saying must be climate change. 
Problem with that is he watches Weather channel and they announce years this has happen before.

Remember Joey saying same thing and those who believe in climate change ect. would not believe what she said.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you don't owe much in taxes.
> 
> Funny about pyscho dog. I am thankful Chewy has calmed down some but still has his moments.
> 
> The weather has been beautiful the last few days with temps down to 32 up to 78 . Now today tornado warning. I will take my mother for her shot then hideout and maybe finish my teddy bear.


Oh you posted and I did not see it said the same thing.

Are you knitting? the bear? Would like to see it when it is done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This why we have weather changing.https://www.ucg.org/beyond-today/beyond-today-magazine/seven-prophetic-end-time-markers


----------



## theyarnlady

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you posted and I did not see it said the same thing.
> 
> Are you knitting? the bear? Would like to see it when it is done.


----------



## theyarnlady

Amen CB

They will not understand that will they.


----------



## west coast kitty

Mattie lost her appetite at the beginning of the week but still stayed out of our reach so we let her be and she died peacefully yesterday. It's sad for us that the only time we could touch her was to bury her. She was 19 which is rare for a feral cat.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Mattie lost her appetite at the beginning of the week but still stayed out of our reach so we let her be and she died peacefully yesterday. It's sad for us that the only time we could touch her was to bury her. She was 19 which is rare for a feral cat.


Oh I am sorry know you cared about her even if she did not let you touch her.

But you cared for her every day. She knew it in her own way she knew.

So sorry to hear she is gone.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Talk about stress............picking up my taxes today!
> 
> The little man got his rabies shot yesterday, a bit tired in the morning and then turned into pyscho dog in the afternoon running around in circles in the back yard.
> 
> ttfn


Amazing how 1 small word "taxes" can create so much stress. Ours aren't due until the end of April so I've got a couple more weeks to finish them off.

Your puppy will have lots of energy to burn off with his new buddy when she arrives, it will be an exciting/exhausting weekend for you!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you don't owe much in taxes.
> 
> Funny about pyscho dog. I am thankful Chewy has calmed down some but still has his moments.
> 
> The weather has been beautiful the last few days with temps down to 32 up to 78 . Now today tornado warning. I will take my mother for her shot then hideout and maybe finish my teddy bear.


Hope the tornado passes you by without coming down. We've had lots of wind lately and a bit of sunny skies mixed with clouds and rain yesterday but back to drizzle today.

It will be such a great feeling for you to finish the bear. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK guess what is happening today yes rain and guess what happens tomorrow night rain and snow and Sunday too.
> 
> German cake lush's I am being very careful about eating it.


You are being strong to ration your cake :sm01: :sm01: Sorry that you're still getting snow, I shouldn't complain about our rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Mattie lost her appetite at the beginning of the week but still stayed out of our reach so we let her be and she died peacefully yesterday. It's sad for us that the only time we could touch her was to bury her. She was 19 which is rare for a feral cat.


I am so sorry WCK that you have loss 2 pets and just a week. XOX


----------



## theyarnlady

Gee I am wide awake or almost. Hope you are o.k. CB , saw on weather report your area was being hit by tornado's tonight. 

WCK you have every right to complain about the rain it is just as bad as getting snow. doom and gloom. 

Solo would say as she did to me first you complain about the snow then when spring and summer comes you'll complain about the heat. You know she was is right.


----------



## lovethelake

It amazes me that animals know more about themselves than we do. I am sorry about the cat, but my old man started acting the same way, and I knew. Darn those 4 legged creatures............they steal your heart.


----------



## lovethelake

Oh since Global Warming didn't happen they changed the term to Climate Change. I am glad for Climate Change. If it wasn't for CC I would not have had the Great Lakes as my childhood playground.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I am wide awake or almost. Hope you are o.k. CB , saw on weather report your area was being hit by tornado's tonight.
> 
> WCK you have every right to complain about the rain it is just as bad as getting snow. doom and gloom.
> 
> Solo would say as she did to me first you complain about the snow then when spring and summer comes you'll complain about the heat. You know she was is right.


All I know about here with the weather is it stormed and no tornado . I slept like a log. When I went to bed a one had been on the ground in NWAR. I hate to even watch the news to see the damage. It was hot yesterday and cold today. I don't believe in global warming put I do know the weather is nuts. I also know it is the sign of the times.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I will try to post my pic later. Grrr


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I am wide awake or almost. Hope you are o.k. CB , saw on weather report your area was being hit by tornado's tonight.
> 
> WCK you have every right to complain about the rain it is just as bad as getting snow. doom and gloom.
> 
> Solo would say as she did to me first you complain about the snow then when spring and summer comes you'll complain about the heat. You know she was is right.


I remember Solo saying just that; she knows us well!


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> It amazes me that animals know more about themselves than we do. I am sorry about the cat, but my old man started acting the same way, and I knew. Darn those 4 legged creatures............they steal your heart.


They sure do ♥ I was heartbroken when our childhood dog died; it was the first time I had experienced a major loss and I was grieving for weeks. He was my best buddy in my teens and I told him things I didn't even tell my best girl friend. It took us a long time to wear our parents down enough to get a puppy and then they fell in love with him too. It wasn't long before my clean freak Mom was boiling big soup bones and kidney for his treats.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Oh since Global Warming didn't happen they changed the term to Climate Change. I am glad for Climate Change. If it wasn't for CC I would not have had the Great Lakes as my childhood playground.


The earth has always had climate change - we've had glaciers forming and receding and tropical rain forests. Humans should be good stewards of the earth and continue to develop and improve cleaner technology, but we also need to remember that the ability to adapt to a changing environment is going to do more for us than carbon taxes that are nothing more than a massive shell game.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will try to post my pic later. Grrr


Looking forward to seeing your bear


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh I forgot about your old man LTL so sorry WCK is right it hurts. 

Our weather has changed we had sleet tonight and now it is snowing. Hey it spring here. Ha Ha

Isn't life a hoot? can't keep up with it cause I am old.


----------



## theyarnlady

CB wow your state had a lot of bad weather last night. Glad your o.k. but sorry your cold. 

WCK is your dad watching the hockey games? Saw a team from Canada on a bit on tv. Do not know that much about hockey.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I forgot about your old man LTL so sorry WCK is right it hurts.
> 
> Our weather has changed we had sleet tonight and now it is snowing. Hey it spring here. Ha Ha
> 
> Isn't life a hoot? can't keep up with it cause I am old.


I saw that Ontario is having an ice storm so I hope it doesn't move south in your direction. We are still waiting for spring. One of ladies at the Auxiliary knitters this morning had a joke along the lines of spring being late because Old Man Winter didn't ask for directions


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> CB wow your state had a lot of bad weather last night. Glad your o.k. but sorry your cold.
> 
> WCK is your dad watching the hockey games? Saw a team from Canada on a bit on tv. Do not know that much about hockey.


Edmonton didn't make it into the playoffs, but Dad is still watching some of the games. DH and I are watching too. We're very happy that Winnipeg has won both games against Minnesota -- yeah JETS!! DH's favourite childhood team is the Toronto Maple Leafs but they are losing badly against Boston.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I saw that Ontario is having an ice storm so I hope it doesn't move south in your direction. We are still waiting for spring. One of ladies at the Auxiliary knitters this morning had a joke along the lines of spring being late because Old Man Winter didn't ask for directions


Oh I love that joke .

Ours have come from the west. goes all the way down south. Lots of snow and lots of tornados down south.

Just wait spring will come may be in Aug but it will come.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love that joke .
> 
> Ours have come from the west. goes all the way down south. Lots of snow and lots of tornados down south.
> 
> Just wait spring will come may be in Aug but it will come.


Last year we missed spring -- it went from winter straight to summer


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Last year we missed spring -- it went from winter straight to summer


Well where did they put spring? How did it go missing? Did any one search for it did they call the police or FBI. I mean it is a crime that it disappeared.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Looking forward to seeing your bear


The pic wasn't my bear. I had to order more yarn. It was my birthday present from my sil. I will try to post again tomorrow. I had enough for the bear just not enough to sew it up. :sm19: 
Are you ok. Hard to lost our pets. It hurts my heart when we lost one. Even when a chicken dies around here. It is not a fun part of life. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady

Do you every wonder how pets know what time it is?

Time to eat, play go outside, take your chair over.

Then they go to sleep and feel the need to wake you up at night to play or be petted.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well where did they put spring? How did it go missing? Did any one search for it did they call the police or FBI. I mean it is a crime that it disappeared.


 :sm23: We need you running the investigation!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :sm23: We need you running the investigation!


 :sm09: 
My sister's dogs know when it is their feeding time. They start making a funny growling, crying noise on the dot of 4:00. I know because I hear them if we are on the phone. I think it is funny. How do the birds know when to sing or the flowers know when to bloom?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm09:
> My sister's dogs know when it is their feeding time. They start making a funny growling, crying noise on the dot of 4:00. I know because I hear them if we are on the phone. I think it is funny. How do the birds know when to sing or the flowers know when to bloom?


Well you know God tells them. But why do the animals have to wake one up to let you know they are there.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> The pic wasn't my bear. I had to order more yarn. It was my birthday present from my sil. I will try to post again tomorrow. I had enough for the bear just not enough to sew it up. :sm19:
> Are you ok. Hard to lost our pets. It hurts my heart when we lost one. Even when a chicken dies around here. It is not a fun part of life. ♥


Well that's frustrating :sm14: Can you sew it up with plain yarn? Nice birthday present!

One of the ladies at the Auxiliary showed us such a cute little bear this morning - it was knit in plain yarn and he was wearing pants, sweater, had a hat with holes so his ears poked out and he even had little back pack. A few of the members like to make little toys and really detailed things like tea cosies with attached flowers; I love seeing them, but don't have the patience to make things like that myself.

I'm ok, thanks for asking. Earl was hard, but really every day for the last couple of years has been a bonus with him. Mattie was sad, but she went peacefully and fairly quickly. We get so much joy from all our pets, I wouldn't give that up even when it hurts to lose them. I know you were hurt with Daisy, Otis and the others ......


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Do you every wonder how pets know what time it is?
> 
> Time to eat, play go outside, take your chair over.
> 
> Then they go to sleep and feel the need to wake you up at night to play or be petted.


Pets don't care what time it is; it's whatever time they want it to be! :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Pets don't care what time it is; it's whatever time they want it to be! :sm23:


I wish I could live on their time eat sleep play sleep annoy you sleep. Right now Wild Willie is asleep on my bench in room here I put his blanket up there so he looks comfortable. But in about ten or so min's he will be pawing my leg he really needs his nails cut.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I have ordered the yarn so will sew it up then. You should show us some of your groups knitting. With their permission of course. This bear has taken me a long time. I am not a fun fur kinda person. I have to see what I am doing so I can rip it out. I wish I could see your Auxiliary bear. It sounds cute. The first bear I made was in the toy box. Matthew found it and said what is this thing. Ha. I guess I have came a long way since then. I love that the kids love the toys but the sewing is not fun for me.
I know how you feel with Mattie not letting you pet her. Daisy was the same. Only the day she died when she couldn't move she let me pet her. It was sad that she would only let my son pet her. When she went fishing in the boat she didn't care you sat with her because she wanted to catch the fish when it was on the line. I never went fishing with her.If they can sense we love them then they should let us pet and hug on them. We had our 3 dogs and the grands Buster all died within a year. I could still cry over all of them. My mother, daddy, sister and brother all act like I do when a pet dies. We all cry out hearts out for a few days and mourn a long time. God gave them to us to listen and love you no matter if you have hair on your head or whatever. They love you no matter what. Unless you are mean to them and they will hopefully bite you in the butt.



west coast kitty said:


> Well that's frustrating :sm14: Can you sew it up with plain yarn? Nice birthday present!
> 
> One of the ladies at the Auxiliary showed us such a cute little bear this morning - it was knit in plain yarn and he was wearing pants, sweater, had a hat with holes so his ears poked out and he even had little back pack. A few of the members like to make little toys and really detailed things like tea cosies with attached flowers; I love seeing them, but don't have the patience to make things like that myself.
> 
> I'm ok, thanks for asking. Earl was hard, but really every day for the last couple of years has been a bonus with him. Mattie was sad, but she went peacefully and fairly quickly. We get so much joy from all our pets, I wouldn't give that up even when it hurts to lose them. I know you were hurt with Daisy, Otis and the others ......


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I wish I could live on their time eat sleep play sleep annoy you sleep. Right now Wild Willie is asleep on my bench in room here I put his blanket up there so he looks comfortable. But in about ten or so min's he will be pawing my leg he really needs his nails cut.


cat language translation


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> cat language translation


Oh they are perfect and just right on.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have ordered the yarn so will sew it up then. You should show us some of your groups knitting. With their permission of course. This bear has taken me a long time. I am not a fun fur kinda person. I have to see what I am doing so I can rip it out. I wish I could see your Auxiliary bear. It sounds cute. The first bear I made was in the toy box. Matthew found it and said what is this thing. Ha. I guess I have came a long way since then. I love that the kids love the toys but the sewing is not fun for me.
> I know how you feel with Mattie not letting you pet her. Daisy was the same. Only the day she died when she couldn't move she let me pet her. It was sad that she would only let my son pet her. When she went fishing in the boat she didn't care you sat with her because she wanted to catch the fish when it was on the line. I never went fishing with her.If they can sense we love them then they should let us pet and hug on them. We had our 3 dogs and the grands Buster all died within a year. I could still cry over all of them. My mother, daddy, sister and brother all act like I do when a pet dies. We all cry out hearts out for a few days and mourn a long time. God gave them to us to listen and love you no matter if you have hair on your head or whatever. They love you no matter what. Unless you are mean to them and they will hopefully bite you in the butt.


I think we all feel the same when we have to say good bye. They will always be in our hearts. I still remember animals I have had from ages ago. Love never leave you even if they are gone.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off to bed am tired. Tomorrow morning promise him French toast and sausage . Have some cinnamon butter and maple syrup. Making me hungry just thinking about it.

Good night and God bless you tonight and tomorrow .


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have ordered the yarn so will sew it up then. You should show us some of your groups knitting. With their permission of course. This bear has taken me a long time. I am not a fun fur kinda person. I have to see what I am doing so I can rip it out. I wish I could see your Auxiliary bear. It sounds cute. The first bear I made was in the toy box. Matthew found it and said what is this thing. Ha. I guess I have came a long way since then. I love that the kids love the toys but the sewing is not fun for me.
> I know how you feel with Mattie not letting you pet her. Daisy was the same. Only the day she died when she couldn't move she let me pet her. It was sad that she would only let my son pet her. When she went fishing in the boat she didn't care you sat with her because she wanted to catch the fish when it was on the line. I never went fishing with her.If they can sense we love them then they should let us pet and hug on them. We had our 3 dogs and the grands Buster all died within a year. I could still cry over all of them. My mother, daddy, sister and brother all act like I do when a pet dies. We all cry out hearts out for a few days and mourn a long time. God gave them to us to listen and love you no matter if you have hair on your head or whatever. They love you no matter what. Unless you are mean to them and they will hopefully bite you in the butt.


It's very hard on DH too, he loves these kitties. Little Winkie is his girl; she's coming up to 17, but is tiny and meows a lot and likes to be near him (I'm good for providing food and the odd pet). We're happy that she spends most all her time in the house the last couple of years while her brother Sammy is still outside most of the time. He's almost deaf and doesn't seem to see well out of one eye but won't stay in for very long.

A couple of ladies made these cute hedgehogs from eyelash type yarn and we have lots of sweater knitters. I might have other pics I can post later


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's very hard on DH too, he loves these kitties. Little Winkie is his girl; she's coming up to 17, but is tiny and meows a lot and likes to be near him (I'm good for providing food and the odd pet). We're happy that she spends most all her time in the house the last couple of years while her brother Sammy is still outside most of the time. He's almost deaf and doesn't seem to see well out of one eye but won't stay in for very long.
> 
> A couple of ladies made these cute hedgehogs from eyelash type yarn and we have lots of sweater knitters. I might have other pics I can post later


I know your DH loves your cats. If a lamb comes to meet him outside the door he is a kind man. Plus feeds your raccoons. 
:sm02: I am sorry he is feeling the pain too.
A girl that was in our youth group years ago( I guess she is a woman now not a girl at 46) lost her pet last week. She and her dh didn't have kids. She had Ollie Myrtle dressed up in pearls or other necklace everything and would post her pics on facebook every day . Kinda like Crusoe with cute adventures every day. OM even had a fur coat. We have all grieved the lost of her 8 year old baby. Everyone talked Kim into getting a new dog. Maybe you need to add a new cat since all of yours are old.
Thanks for showing me the beautiful work of your group. The sweater is really cute. Also neat hedgehogs.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh glad to hear your husband still has a cat to share time with.

Love the hedge hogs and wow sweater is wonderful.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh CB poor lady cat was not very old and sure she will miss her more then we can know.
Love that she dress them up to cute.

Well we had high winds and snow blowing around into this am. Think they said five inches. Just hope it gets above 30 degrees so it will disappear fast. said more chance for snow next week.


----------



## theyarnlady

I final clean up and dust in this craft room my gosh dust was all over the place. Little dust bunnies gather all over the place.

Turkey breast tonight with home made stuffing . Smells so good in here, plus a good day to make a meal like this. Would not have thought to make it in spring but cold enough here to do it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Just on for a bit to say Hi WCK. Hope you are doing well this fine evening. I am off to bed. to dream or not to dream that is the question. :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know your DH loves your cats. If a lamb comes to meet him outside the door he is a kind man. Plus feeds your raccoons.
> :sm02: I am sorry he is feeling the pain too.
> A girl that was in our youth group years ago( I guess she is a woman now not a girl at 46) lost her pet last week. She and her dh didn't have kids. She had Ollie Myrtle dressed up in pearls or other necklace everything and would post her pics on facebook every day . Kinda like Crusoe with cute adventures every day. OM even had a fur coat. We have all grieved the lost of her 8 year old baby. Everyone talked Kim into getting a new dog. Maybe you need to add a new cat since all of yours are old.
> Thanks for showing me the beautiful work of your group. The sweater is really cute. Also neat hedgehogs.


I know she must miss her Ollie deeply and will give a wonderful home to the new puppy. It's amazing how creative people get with their pets :sm01:

These cats have all found us, maybe a new one will find it's way to our house.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I final clean up and dust in this craft room my gosh dust was all over the place. Little dust bunnies gather all over the place.
> 
> Turkey breast tonight with home made stuffing . Smells so good in here, plus a good day to make a meal like this. Would not have thought to make it in spring but cold enough here to do it.


Turkey and stuffing sounds yummy! We had roast pork loin with rice and acorn squash, it was good.

Did Willie help you with the dust bunnies? Check out this video on why cats act the way they do ........ 
http://mentalfloss.com/article/79473/discover-science-behind-your-cats-weird-ways


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Just on for a bit to say Hi WCK. Hope you are doing well this fine evening. I am off to bed. to dream or not to dream that is the question. :sm17:


Hope they are all sweet dreams Yarnie. See you tomorrow.


----------



## lovethelake

Hope all survived the weather. This is the new baby. She is 2 months old and beating up my 4 month old. She eats his food ad steals his toys. She cracks me up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Hope all survived the weather. This is the new baby. She is 2 months old and beating up my 4 month old. She eats his food ad steals his toys. She cracks me up.


So funny. Girls are like that. Keep the pics coming.
Did you DIL's mother like her prayer shawl?


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Hope all survived the weather. This is the new baby. She is 2 months old and beating up my 4 month old. She eats his food ad steals his toys. She cracks me up.


Being that cute gives her a lot of room for mischief! How is the older pup adjusting?


----------



## lovethelake

He wants to play more than she does. But I think he has accepted the fact she is one tough cookie. Hopefully she won't be such a bully when she gets bigger and not on the defensive. But I doubt it, I was warned that she 'had quite the personality'. But I didn't listen, she is too cute to be possessed with evil plots against me.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Turkey and stuffing sounds yummy! We had roast pork loin with rice and acorn squash, it was good.
> 
> Did Willie help you with the dust bunnies? Check out this video on why cats act the way they do ........
> http://mentalfloss.com/article/79473/discover-science-behind-your-cats-weird-ways


oh that sounds so gooooood. I have not had squash in so long and love it. Must think about having some soon.

Yes that explains it all about cats.

But am getting a bit tried trying to find all his balls around here. It would not be so bad if he did not push them under every thing . Then look at me and stand's by the couch and wait for me to get them out only so shove them under it again.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Hope all survived the weather. This is the new baby. She is 2 months old and beating up my 4 month old. She eats his food ad steals his toys. She cracks me up.


oh she is lovely glad she is making herself at home . Poor pup toys and food, and having to share now.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> He wants to play more than she does. But I think he has accepted the fact she is one tough cookie. Hopefully she won't be such a bully when she gets bigger and not on the defensive. But I doubt it, I was warned that she 'had quite the personality'. But I didn't listen, she is too cute to be possessed with evil plots against me.


Spunky little girl believes in womens rights I like that.


----------



## west coast kitty

Another rainy day here; how was your day Yarnie?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Another rainy day here; how was your day Yarnie?


It's cold and 5 inches of snow more to come on Wed. Then guess what Thursday into Sunday in upper 50's. Hope not a tease again to make us think it is spring.

Hubby said when out side poor Robin sitting on front steps waiting for him to remove snow under bird feeder so she could get something to eat.


----------



## west coast kitty

This crochet pattern looks 3 dimensional, the colours really pop. The pattern is for a shawl, but I think it would make a gorgeous afghan

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nomad-by-fate---triangle-wrap


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> It's cold and 5 inches of snow more to come on Wed. Then guess what Thursday into Sunday in upper 50's. Hope not a tease again to make us think it is spring.
> 
> Hubby said when out side poor Robin sitting on front steps waiting for him to remove snow under bird feeder so she could get something to eat.


I was talking to BIL & SIL near Calgary yesterday. They keep getting more snow and the temps are bouncing up and down. It's been really bad for the calves being born.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I was talking to BIL & SIL near Calgary yesterday. They keep getting more snow and the temps are bouncing up and down. It's been really bad for the calves being born.


I would think it would be bad for farm animals to be born with bad weather.

Did you know that sheep when their wool gets very wet they fall down and can not get up and die. The wool is so heavy and they are only sheared in the spring. I can see it happening with the sleet and snow that is going on. If they do not have shelter .

Minn got it really bad this last time blizzards going in northern part of their state. In the north here, some counties up north got more then a foot of snow. 28 inches in one town.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> This crochet pattern looks 3 dimensional, the colours really pop. The pattern is for a shawl, but I think it would make a gorgeous afghan
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nomad-by-fate---triangle-wrap


Wow that is beautiful but it must take a lot of work.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I would think it would be bad for farm animals to be born with bad weather.
> 
> Did you know that sheep when their wool gets very wet they fall down and can not get up and die. The wool is so heavy and they are only sheared in the spring. I can see it happening with the sleet and snow that is going on. If they do not have shelter .
> 
> Minn got it really bad this last time blizzards going in northern part of their state. In the north here, some counties up north got more then a foot of snow. 28 inches in one town.


I can imagine how heavy wet wool would be on those poor sheep. A few years ago there was a pic of a sheep that hid out for years and you could hardly see him under all the wool.

Your poor robin must be sorry he came north so soon.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I can imagine how heavy wet wool would be on those poor sheep. A few years ago there was a pic of a sheep that hid out for years and you could hardly see him under all the wool.
> 
> Your poor robin must be sorry he came north so soon.


Wow can not imagine that a sheep could live that long with out being found.

Yes poor Robin indeed. Hubby has been feeding Squirrel's too. We have blonde squirrels around here. He loves the one which is grey and has a blonde tail. He feeds the bugger popcorn, French fries, and bread. It is to funny watching it eat. Hope he does not get sick from all of the junk food he eats. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady

Off to bed now WCK God Bless have a good night sleep well see you tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Wow can not imagine that a sheep could live that long with out being found.
> 
> Yes poor Robin indeed. Hubby has been feeding Squirrel's too. We have blonde squirrels around here. He loves the one which is grey and has a blonde tail. He feeds the bugger popcorn, French fries, and bread. It is to funny watching it eat. Hope he does not get sick from all of the junk food he eats. :sm06:


I found the story of Shrek the Sheep
http://www.earthporm.com/shrek-sheep-escaped-shearing-6-years/


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I would think it would be bad for farm animals to be born with bad weather.
> 
> Did you know that sheep when their wool gets very wet they fall down and can not get up and die. The wool is so heavy and they are only sheared in the spring. I can see it happening with the sleet and snow that is going on. If they do not have shelter .
> 
> Minn got it really bad this last time blizzards going in northern part of their state. In the north here, some counties up north got more then a foot of snow. 28 inches in one town.


I didn't know that about sheep. It makes sense. I am so thankful we don't get that much snow. It was been in the 50's and 60's the last 2 days. I am ok with that.
My washing machine died yesterday. Grrr. Now to decide which one I want. No more Kenmores the last 2 didn't last. Maybe a Maytag.
I am off to take my mother to the eye dr. She felled her driving license eye test. She hopes she can have another shot at it with help from her dr. She is only driving herself to the beauty shop but doesn't need to be driving. Today is going to be stressful.
Enjoy your winter, spring day. Love y'all.http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=70084
Hi LL in Florida. Enjoy the rest of your trip. Solo I still miss you. I am glad LTL is back.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I found the story of Shrek the Sheep
> http://www.earthporm.com/shrek-sheep-escaped-shearing-6-years/


You know Shrek feels naked. He is a big sheep but without all that wool. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I found the story of Shrek the Sheep
> http://www.earthporm.com/shrek-sheep-escaped-shearing-6-years/


Oh my gosh what a wooly sheep he was. He was lucky to survive and he did live a long life. His wool when sheared was unbelievable he must of felt 50 pounds lighter.

To funny though that he run away and not found for a long time.

Plus his coat help children's charity.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know Shrek feels naked. He is a big sheep but without all that wool. :sm06:


Yes Baa Baa black sheep have you any wool. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that about sheep. It makes sense. I am so thankful we don't get that much snow. It was been in the 50's and 60's the last 2 days. I am ok with that.
> My washing machine died yesterday. Grrr. Now to decide which one I want. No more Kenmores the last 2 didn't last. Maybe a Maytag.
> I am off to take my mother to the eye dr. She felled her driving license eye test. She hopes she can have another shot at it with help from her dr. She is only driving herself to the beauty shop but doesn't need to be driving. Today is going to be stressful.
> Enjoy your winter, spring day. Love y'all.http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=70084
> Hi LL in Florida. Enjoy the rest of your trip. Solo I still miss you. I am glad LTL is back.


your wash machine sounds just like my dryer. Whrillpool (? spelling) loved them until this dryer. Imagine three screws rolling around

So that is where warm weather is. Tomorrow snow into Thursday 5 more inches. Not as bad as brother lots of snow more then here lost power for 6 days in Minn. Sounds like Iowa is having same problem as Minn.

Sorry about stress you are going to have . But remember by tonight all will be done.

Have to run sun is out must get my tan in before snow. Only in the 30's , but predicted in 50's by weekend. Means flooding will be going on with snow melting so fast.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Baa Baa black sheep have you any wool. :sm02:


 :sm09: Yes sir, yes sir three bags full. Expect for Shrek he had a truck load full.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Oh Barbara Bush just died. I loved her. She was on Barbara Walters one time and had on 2 different tennis shoes. I have done that very thing. We had a connection.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh Barbara Bush just died. I loved her. She was on Barbara Walters one time and had on 2 different tennis shoes. I have done that very thing. We had a connection.


She was real and was more of a lady then some of those who were wives to President. Plus she was funny too.

And to think they were married after one year and it last 72 years now that is true love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> your wash machine sounds just like my dryer. Whrillpool (? spelling) loved them until this dryer. Imagine three screws rolling around
> 
> So that is where warm weather is. Tomorrow snow into Thursday 5 more inches. Not as bad as brother lots of snow more then here lost power for 6 days in Minn. Sounds like Iowa is having same problem as Minn.
> 
> Sorry about stress you are going to have . But remember by tonight all will be done.
> 
> Have to run sun is out must get my tan in before snow. Only in the 30's , but predicted in 50's by weekend. Means flooding will be going on with snow melting so fast.


My dead washer was a Kenmore. Third one so going to change it up a bit.My first Maytag dryer lasted over 40years. Just working on my second dryer and third washing machine in 45 years. I guess that is better good .

My sister has had snow in Kentucky too. It was 84 today here. The wind was blowing and it felt great. I wish it could stay like today for ever.
Come down here to get your tan. I am still white but we can work on it together. LL is brown as can be I bet with her in Florida .
I hope you don't get flooding. Our ground is just wet from all the rain we have had. 
My stress has gone down for today. 
WCK I get to have my late birthday with my two friends tomorrow. We are meeting for a quick lunch in town.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that about sheep. It makes sense. I am so thankful we don't get that much snow. It was been in the 50's and 60's the last 2 days. I am ok with that.
> My washing machine died yesterday. Grrr. Now to decide which one I want. No more Kenmores the last 2 didn't last. Maybe a Maytag.
> I am off to take my mother to the eye dr. She felled her driving license eye test. She hopes she can have another shot at it with help from her dr. She is only driving herself to the beauty shop but doesn't need to be driving. Today is going to be stressful.
> Enjoy your winter, spring day. Love y'all.http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=70084
> Hi LL in Florida. Enjoy the rest of your trip. Solo I still miss you. I am glad LTL is back.


I don't know how the link got in my post. Strange. I must have been posting in my sleep again except it was morning. Weird.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dead washer was a Kenmore. Third one so going to change it up a bit.My first Maytag dryer lasted over 40years. Just working on my second dryer and third washing machine in 45 years. I guess that is better good .
> 
> My sister has had snow in Kentucky too. It was 84 today here. The wind was blowing and it felt great. I wish it could stay like today for ever.
> Come down here to get your tan. I am still white but we can work on it together. LL is brown as can be I bet with her in Florida .
> I hope you don't get flooding. Our ground is just wet from all the rain we have had.
> My stress has gone down for today.
> WCK I get to have my late birthday with my two friends tomorrow. We are meeting for a quick lunch in town.


My friend Paula loved Maytag and would not buy any other brand.

Oh my 84 sound like lovely right now.

Have fun tomorrow with your friends. Nice birthday present.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know how the link got in my post. Strange. I must have been posting in my sleep again except it was morning. Weird.


I wonder what that meant. Understand how that goes too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> My friend Paula loved Maytag and would not buy any other brand.
> 
> Oh my 84 sound like lovely right now.
> 
> Have fun tomorrow with your friends. Nice birthday present.


How your sick neighbor?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> How your sick neighbor?


She is in assisted living. She is retaining fluids and has to be on oxygen . I am not sure she is going to live much longer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> She is in assisted living. She is retaining fluids and has to be on oxygen . I am not sure she is going to live much longer.


Oh that is sad. Does her family live in your neighbor hood ? What was wrong with her I forgot?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is sad. Does her family live in your neighbor hood ? What was wrong with her I forgot?


no none live here. She has a daughter and son that live in another town and a sister who always came to help her.

She has some kind of problem with her liver not sure what it is never ask her. It may be cancer I do not know. I just spent time with her after I found out what was going on and it is hard was hard to watch her getting worst.


----------



## west coast kitty

Crusoe and I feel the same way about doing taxes




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1146515145436979


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> no none live here. She has a daughter and son that live in another town and a sister who always came to help her.
> 
> She has some kind of problem with her liver not sure what it is never ask her. It may be cancer I do not know. I just spent time with her after I found out what was going on and it is hard was hard to watch her getting worst.


It is hard to watch family or friends health fail. XX


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know that about sheep. It makes sense. I am so thankful we don't get that much snow. It was been in the 50's and 60's the last 2 days. I am ok with that.
> My washing machine died yesterday. Grrr. Now to decide which one I want. No more Kenmores the last 2 didn't last. Maybe a Maytag.
> I am off to take my mother to the eye dr. She felled her driving license eye test. She hopes she can have another shot at it with help from her dr. She is only driving herself to the beauty shop but doesn't need to be driving. Today is going to be stressful.
> Enjoy your winter, spring day. Love y'all.http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-profile?usernum=70084
> Hi LL in Florida. Enjoy the rest of your trip. Solo I still miss you. I am glad LTL is back.


How did your day go CB? Did you make it to the eye doctor?

Our house came with Maytag appliances when we moved here 18 years ago and they were about 5-7 years old then. We replaced the microwave about 10 years ago and the stove a couple of years ago but the rest of them are still working fine.

I think LL will be coming home soon and she can check out that sore on her arm. She has still had time to play some great scrabble games with me from FL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Crusoe and I feel the same way about doing taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1146515145436979
> 
> 
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: DH acts worse that Crusoe doing taxes and paying bills :sm12: :sm16: :sm18:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How did your day go CB? Did you make it to the eye doctor?
> 
> Our house came with Maytag appliances when we moved here 18 years ago and they were about 5-7 years old then. We replaced the microwave about 10 years ago and the stove a couple of years ago but the rest of them are still working fine.
> 
> I think LL will be coming home soon and she can check out that sore on her arm. She has still had time to play some great scrabble games with me from FL.


Yes we made it to the dr. She was only in there a few minutes . Her pressure was up and she had a headache so we went straight home.
We will have to remind LL to go to the dr when she gets back. 
Are you getting ready for your group tomorrow?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh Barbara Bush just died. I loved her. She was on Barbara Walters one time and had on 2 different tennis shoes. I have done that very thing. We had a connection.


I liked her, she had a great sense of humour and did a wonderful job of promoting civil rights and literacy.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dead washer was a Kenmore. Third one so going to change it up a bit.My first Maytag dryer lasted over 40years. Just working on my second dryer and third washing machine in 45 years. I guess that is better good .
> 
> My sister has had snow in Kentucky too. It was 84 today here. The wind was blowing and it felt great. I wish it could stay like today for ever.
> Come down here to get your tan. I am still white but we can work on it together. LL is brown as can be I bet with her in Florida .
> I hope you don't get flooding. Our ground is just wet from all the rain we have had.
> My stress has gone down for today.
> WCK I get to have my late birthday with my two friends tomorrow. We are meeting for a quick lunch in town.


Tomorrow sounds like a great day ...... lunch with good friends♥ And you had the bonus of sunshine and warmth!

The sun peaked out between the clouds a few times today, but the wind was still cold. Spring is still hiding.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off now

Have fun tomorrow CB and WCK.

Expect CB your adventure will be a charter in your book.

off now Go Bless


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> She is in assisted living. She is retaining fluids and has to be on oxygen . I am not sure she is going to live much longer.


Sorry to hear that Yarnie.

My Mom had more tests last week and today and will see the new cardiologist on Friday so we will know more then.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Off now
> 
> Have fun tomorrow CB and WCK.
> 
> Expect CB your adventure will be a charter in your book.
> 
> off now Go Bless


I need to get off to before I start posting strange links. I will think of y'all when I am laughing with my friends like I do with you. 
I will tell y'all about it tomorrow. WCK take more pics from you group's knitting. Yarnie stop playing in the snow. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we made it to the dr. She was only in there a few minutes . Her pressure was up and she had a headache so we went straight home.
> We will have to remind LL to go to the dr when she gets back.
> Are you getting ready for your group tomorrow?


Hope your Mom feels better tomorrow. 
I always vacuum and clean up on Wed mornings for least amount of cat hair and dust. Lucky no one has allergies!


----------



## Lukelucy

Sorry I have been out of touch. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## west coast kitty

KP was down yesterday, hope everyone had a good day. How was your lunch with friends CB? Are you enjoying the last few days in Florida LL? What's new with you Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Sorry I have been out of touch. I hope everyone is well.


Are you back home? How was Florida? What did you eat that was good?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry to hear that Yarnie.
> 
> My Mom had more tests last week and today and will see the new cardiologist on Friday so we will know more then.


Did she find out anything today? I hope she gets some good news tomorrow.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> KP was down yesterday, hope everyone had a good day. How was your lunch with friends CB? Are you enjoying the last few days in Florida LL? What's new with you Yarnie?


We were having trouble on the net. I am glad part of it was KP. That is only the second time that happened as far as I know.
I didn't get to go on my lunch. I woke up with stomach issues. We will try again in a few weeks.
How was your group yesterday?


----------



## west coast kitty

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3391535079751


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did she find out anything today? I hope she gets some good news tomorrow.XX


No info until tomorrow .............

Mom hasn't had much energy lately but is looking forward to her building bazaar on Sat. And Sat will be a busy day for me too, it's the annual Hugs work bee.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We were having trouble on the net. I am glad part of it was KP. That is only the second time that happened as far as I know.
> I didn't get to go on my lunch. I woke up with stomach issues. We will try again in a few weeks.
> How was your group yesterday?


So sorry that you weren't feeling well, I know you were looking forward to it. Are you feeling better today?

KP seems ok today, but was down for at least 6 hours yesterday. Did the storms affect your net?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> KP was down yesterday, hope everyone had a good day. How was your lunch with friends CB? Are you enjoying the last few days in Florida LL? What's new with you Yarnie?


Hi WCK,

I am back. With this weather, I wish I was there. Hope you are well.


----------



## west coast kitty

Yarnie & Willie -




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1490244497720951


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK,
> 
> I am back. With this weather, I wish I was there. Hope you are well.


I'm good, thanks LL. The dogs must have been so happy to see you home. Besides the weather, what was the best part of your holiday?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I'm good, thanks LL. The dogs must have been so happy to see you home. Besides the weather, what was the best part of your holiday?


We were able to get together with people. That was the best.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> http://www.facebook.com/dianelane51/videos/3391535079751/


Beautiful, love the pics and everyone loves Elvis songs. Thanks WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> No info until tomorrow .............
> 
> Mom hasn't had much energy lately but is looking forward to her building bazaar on Sat. And Sat will be a busy day for me too, it's the annual Hugs work bee.


What did she find out today? I am glad she has something to look forward too. You are always busy with your knitting and sharing. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry that you weren't feeling well, I know you were looking forward to it. Are you feeling better today?
> 
> KP seems ok today, but was down for at least 6 hours yesterday. Did the storms affect your net?


I feel fine. I don't know what is wrong with our net. It has been acting up the last three days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> We were able to get together with people. That was the best.


I am glad you had a good time. I missed you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I finally finished my bear. I ordered more yarn but I finished the bear with 3 " left. I am afraid it won't hold together. My DB and SIL took it today to Birmingham.Here it is. The laptop was having trouble loading the pic and I didn't know how to turn the pic around.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-539276-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> We were able to get together with people. That was the best.


I'm glad you had such a good visit!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What did she find out today? I am glad she has something to look forward too. You are always busy with your knitting and sharing. ♥


The news wasn't good...........several problems with her heart and that is also causing problems with her liver, kidneys and general health. At this stage there isn't much that can be done so take each day as it comes and make them count.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I finally finished my bear. I ordered more yarn but I finished the bear with 3 " left. I am afraid it won't hold together. My DB and SIL took it today to Birmingham.Here it is. The laptop was having trouble loading the pic and I didn't know how to turn the pic around.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-539276-1.html


It's a cute bear and the little guy will love having a cuddle buddy ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The news wasn't good...........several problems with her heart and that is also causing problems with her liver, kidneys and general health. At this stage there isn't much that can be done so take each day as it comes and make them count.


Oh no! I am so sorry. What plans do the drs have for her?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry. What plans do the drs have for her?


She will have another appointment with her first cardiologist and go over all the options and what to expect but she isn't a good candidate for surgery or other interventions. She's at peace with whatever the future brings so it's very important that we have to be calm and supportive for her.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh WCK that makes me sad to know what is happening to your mom am praying for her and your Dad too.

Glad you are better CB. How was the day with your friends.

Oh LL we had 7.5 inches of snow Monday and today most of it is gone why temps in the upper 50's and tomorrow in the 60's. It is nuts here. Birds are really suffering from the cold. Human animal hospital have a lot of them being brought in as they can not find enough food. We have feeder loaded and mealie worms put out for ground feeder's. Hope with weather it stays warm for them at lease.

Could not get on her. for a while as if I signed in went to the bottom of the page. Also got a message from a friend on face book that was porn I do not think she sent it so means I have a virus so hope Maccaff fix it.

Have to figure out how to let Face Book know and change password . What a mess.

Off for now take care every one Hope things get better.

I thought April Fools was only one day wow it's almost whole month.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you had such a good visit!


Thank you. We stayed in a hotel but had dinner with different people.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> She will have another appointment with her first cardiologist and go over all the options and what to expect but she isn't a good candidate for surgery or other interventions. She's at peace with whatever the future brings so it's very important that we have to be calm and supportive for her.


I am so sorry to hear this, WCK. As Jokim would say, "Stay strong". I'm glad she is at peace. I will pray for her, you and your family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> She will have another appointment with her first cardiologist and go over all the options and what to expect but she isn't a good candidate for surgery or other interventions. She's at peace with whatever the future brings so it's very important that we have to be calm and supportive for her.


Being sick the last year I had a good supportive family. Being positive is very important.
Father I pray that Mama WCK will receive good medical health that she needs and she will be comfortable and no pain . I pray for wisdom from her drs and healthcare. I pray for the family during this trying times in their lives. Give them all the peace they need and wrap Your Loving Arms around them and let them know You are there for them in every second of every day. I pray in Jesus Name. Thank You Lord for bringing all of us together on this knitting forum.
I love you WCK and we are here for you.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Being sick the last year I had a good supportive family. Being positive is very important.
> Father I pray that Mama WCK will receive good medical health that she needs and she will be comfortable and no pain . I pray for wisdom from her drs and healthcare. I pray for the family during this trying times in their lives. Give them all the peace they need and wrap Your Loving Arms around them and let them know You are there for them in every second of every day. I pray in Jesus Name. Thank You Lord for bringing all of us together on this knitting forum.
> I love you WCK and we are here for you.


CB, you have a way with words. I so admire what you write.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's a cute bear and the little guy will love having a cuddle buddy ♥


Thanks for the help with my bear. I had a duh moment. Just turn the page. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the help with my bear. I had a duh moment. Just turn the page. :sm16: :sm17:


A lady after my own heart know what you mean about turning page I do that and also have a problem skipping next step or reading pass one of the instructions that come next.

How are you doing and how is your mom doing?

Hi LL glad your vacation was nice.

Hey WCK thinking of you when I finish finger mitt. my gosh on size one needle and still to big. Guess what I did put it on upside down . finger side instead of wrist side. To funny need to put it down when tired.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> A lady after my own heart know what you mean about turning page I do that and also have a problem skipping next step or reading pass one of the instructions that come next.
> 
> How are you doing and how is your mom doing?
> 
> Hi LL glad your vacation was nice.
> 
> Hey WCK thinking of you when I finish finger mitt. my gosh on size one needle and still to big. Guess what I did put it on upside down . finger side instead of wrist side. To funny need to put it down when tired.


I am doing good. Mama says she not any better but I can tell she feels better after her B12 shots. Next week is her last. I am concerned over WCK's mom. :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Let's all meet here for a tea party and chat.
http://www.facebook.com/280927288669293/photos/a.283763318385690.60602.280927288669293/1613354042093271/?type=3&theater


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Let's all meet here for a tea party and chat.
> http://www.facebook.com/280927288669293/photos/a.283763318385690.60602.280927288669293/1613354042093271/?type=3&theater


Looks like fun.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am doing good. Mama says she not any better but I can tell she feels better after her B12 shots. Next week is her last. I am concerned over WCK's mom. :sm13:


I'm concerned, too. It's so difficult.


----------



## theyarnlady

It is difficult and just pray for her and her mom they need it right now.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Being sick the last year I had a good supportive family. Being positive is very important.
> Father I pray that Mama WCK will receive good medical health that she needs and she will be comfortable and no pain . I pray for wisdom from her drs and healthcare. I pray for the family during this trying times in their lives. Give them all the peace they need and wrap Your Loving Arms around them and let them know You are there for them in every second of every day. I pray in Jesus Name. Thank You Lord for bringing all of us together on this knitting forum.
> I love you WCK and we are here for you.


Thank you CB - you're our prayer warrior, and thank you Yarnie and LL! ♥ Your prayers and support mean so much to me, especially since all of you have already gone through this with your parent(s). Our Denim family is always here for each other ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the help with my bear. I had a duh moment. Just turn the page. :sm16: :sm17:


Your great nephew will love cuddling his new bear, he's very cute and looks so cuddly.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> A lady after my own heart know what you mean about turning page I do that and also have a problem skipping next step or reading pass one of the instructions that come next.
> 
> How are you doing and how is your mom doing?
> 
> Hi LL glad your vacation was nice.
> 
> Hey WCK thinking of you when I finish finger mitt. my gosh on size one needle and still to big. Guess what I did put it on upside down . finger side instead of wrist side. To funny need to put it down when tired.


 :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am doing good. Mama says she not any better but I can tell she feels better after her B12 shots. Next week is her last. I am concerned over WCK's mom. :sm13:


I'm glad that she's doing better. Your Mama is a real character :sm17: and in her own way, so is my Mama ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Let's all meet here for a tea party and chat.
> http://www.facebook.com/280927288669293/photos/a.283763318385690.60602.280927288669293/1613354042093271/?type=3&theater


That brings back some good memories ....


----------



## theyarnlady

It does tents and sunshine . 

What a nice place to dream as a child and play.

Hey our snow is almost gone and it is in the upper 50's


----------



## lovethelake

Good morning

Yikes where did the time go? Oh I know, I have two puppies and a brain of mush. Reminds me when the twins were babies; wait a minute I was so sleep deprived then I don't remember any of that (blessing). The two of them are doing great. She continues to beat him up, eat his food and steal his toys. She is also VERY mischievous, and gets into the smallest places to cause chaos. But they do get along. Other than housebreaking having two is really not that bad. I really have to watch them, but I am not their center of entertainment. But with the nicer weather, we can spend more time outside and they can exhaust themselves running around like maniacs. And we all know a tired puppy is a great puppy.

Other than that, life is good. Doing a pretty good job of attempting to keep drama out of my home. But pretty soon with the warmer weather coming the backyard with be full of 4 legged and 2 legged children. Need to stock up on Lunchables!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you CB - you're our prayer warrior, and thank you Yarnie and LL! ♥ Your prayers and support mean so much to me, especially since all of you have already gone through this with your parent(s). Our Denim family is always here for each other ♥


WCK - I have gone through it with both parents. I had no help at all. My husband was great when my father lived with us. He took him to doctor's appointment, etc. Never once complained. He was a saint. Oh, how painful it was.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> Yikes where did the time go? Oh I know, I have two puppies and a brain of mush. Reminds me when the twins were babies; wait a minute I was so sleep deprived then I don't remember any of that (blessing). The two of them are doing great. She continues to beat him up, eat his food and steal his toys. She is also VERY mischievous, and gets into the smallest places to cause chaos. But they do get along. Other than housebreaking having two is really not that bad. I really have to watch them, but I am not their center of entertainment. But with the nicer weather, we can spend more time outside and they can exhaust themselves running around like maniacs. And we all know a tired puppy is a great puppy.
> 
> Other than that, life is good. Doing a pretty good job of attempting to keep drama out of my home. But pretty soon with the warmer weather coming the backyard with be full of 4 legged and 2 legged children. Need to stock up on Lunchables!


Sound like you are having the good and the bad times with Puppies. But am sure it is worth it in the end.

I hope summer comes soon as spring seem to have gotten lost . Sounds like you are looking forward to spending time with puppies and Grandchildren.

Life does seem to run in circles. That is why it is so interesting. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> WCK - I have gone through it with both parents. I had no help at all. My husband was great when my father lived with us. He took him to doctor's appointment, etc. Never once complained. He was a saint. Oh, how painful it was.


Morning LL, yes it had to be hard but what a wonderful husband you had. You are bless to have such a man.


----------



## theyarnlady

It is so nice here sun and warm well warmer then the 20's and 30's.

Neighbor man across the street died. Praying for his family.

Brooks another person I know . Her brother was on ATV with 4 year old son, he was pulling a wagon. Son fell off and wagon ran of him. He died and her brother is blaming himself and can not forgive himself. So if God puts it on your heart please pray for neighbor's family and Brook's brother.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL, yes it had to be hard but what a wonderful husband you had. You are bless to have such a man.


Yes, I am blessed - BUT he's not perfect!! :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> It is so nice here sun and warm well warmer then the 20's and 30's.
> 
> Neighbor man across the street died. Praying for his family.
> 
> Brooks another person I know . Her brother was on ATV with 4 year old son, he was pulling a wagon. Son fell off and wagon ran of him. He died and her brother is blaming himself and can not forgive himself. So if God puts it on your heart please pray for neighbor's family and Brook's brother.


What terrible news! I can't imagine. Lord send peace to these families in times of heart ache in Jesus Name. XX


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> What terrible news! I can't imagine. Lord send peace to these families in times of heart ache in Jesus Name. XX


What a tragedy. I am so sorry.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> Yikes where did the time go? Oh I know, I have two puppies and a brain of mush. Reminds me when the twins were babies; wait a minute I was so sleep deprived then I don't remember any of that (blessing). The two of them are doing great. She continues to beat him up, eat his food and steal his toys. She is also VERY mischievous, and gets into the smallest places to cause chaos. But they do get along. Other than housebreaking having two is really not that bad. I really have to watch them, but I am not their center of entertainment. But with the nicer weather, we can spend more time outside and they can exhaust themselves running around like maniacs. And we all know a tired puppy is a great puppy.
> 
> Other than that, life is good. Doing a pretty good job of attempting to keep drama out of my home. But pretty soon with the warmer weather coming the backyard with be full of 4 legged and 2 legged children. Need to stock up on Lunchables!


A happy state of chaos :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> WCK - I have gone through it with both parents. I had no help at all. My husband was great when my father lived with us. He took him to doctor's appointment, etc. Never once complained. He was a saint. Oh, how painful it was.


I understand how terribly painful it must have been, but such a blessing that you could be there for your Dad and your husband be there for you ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Sound like you are having the good and the bad times with Puppies. But am sure it is worth it in the end.
> 
> I hope summer comes soon as spring seem to have gotten lost . Sounds like you are looking forward to spending time with puppies and Grandchildren.
> 
> Life does seem to run in circles. That is why it is so interesting. :sm09:


It came close to feeling like spring today; the wind had quite a bite, but it was bright and sunny


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> It is so nice here sun and warm well warmer then the 20's and 30's.
> 
> Neighbor man across the street died. Praying for his family.
> 
> Brooks another person I know . Her brother was on ATV with 4 year old son, he was pulling a wagon. Son fell off and wagon ran of him. He died and her brother is blaming himself and can not forgive himself. So if God puts it on your heart please pray for neighbor's family and Brook's brother.


That is such a heartbreaking tragedy Yarnie ---- prayers fro your friend and her family in such a terrible situation


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I understand how terribly painful it must have been, but such a blessing that you could be there for your Dad and your husband be there for you ♥


I would do it over in a heart beat. I wish I could!


----------



## west coast kitty

The newest additions to our pasture :sm01: 
One of the local dairy farmers puts a few of his girls out on short term stays while they're waiting to calve so we will have a rotating group of 4 or 5 cows for the next few months


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I would do it over in a heart beat. I wish I could!


I know you would


----------



## west coast kitty

Horrific news out of Toronto, one of eastern Canada's largest cities -- a man driving a rented van went onto a sidewalk full of people. So far 9 are dead and 16 injured and the driver taken into custody.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Horrific news out of Toronto, one of eastern Canada's largest cities -- a man driving a rented van went onto a sidewalk full of people. So far 9 are dead and 16 injured and the driver taken into custody.


Terrible. We are going to Toronto in October for a couple of days.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> The newest additions to our pasture :sm01:
> One of the local dairy farmers puts a few of his girls out on short term stays while they're waiting to calve so we will have a rotating group of 4 or 5 cows for the next few months


What a beautiful, peaceful photo.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The newest additions to our pasture :sm01:
> One of the local dairy farmers puts a few of his girls out on short term stays while they're waiting to calve so we will have a rotating group of 4 or 5 cows for the next few months


Will you get to milk them? My favorite brand of cows. What fun!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will you get to milk them? My favorite brand of cows. What fun!


Raw milk is so good.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh LL no one is perfect but how sweet of him to help your dad when he needed it.

My love of my life was so good to Dad. Every time we left Dad hubby would hug him and kiss him on his forehead. Your right would do it over again.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> The newest additions to our pasture :sm01:
> One of the local dairy farmers puts a few of his girls out on short term stays while they're waiting to calve so we will have a rotating group of 4 or 5 cows for the next few months


Oh I love the picture, oh and new baby calves too.

Glad weather is better up there. We made it to the upper 60's today and tomorrow in the 70's. It is so nice.

Bad thing is spiders have decide to make their nest in kitchen not just one. Hubby on spider control. Do not like spiders.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Horrific news out of Toronto, one of eastern Canada's largest cities -- a man driving a rented van went onto a sidewalk full of people. So far 9 are dead and 16 injured and the driver taken into custody.


I saw that on the news. It is horrible, it seem to be happening in other countries now too. It's as if they see one do it and then want to do it too. It is just sad.


----------



## theyarnlady

I got my hair cut today. I went from little Ducth Girl to modern Millie. Short love it. 

Newest problem for Hubby needs new battery for Truck. Now he was told by neighbor that and son told him that. He has to be told it four or five times as he is sure it is something else. So neighbor brought ofver his testie thing and sure enough it is the battery. That is not so bad what is bad is he keeps asking me what is wrong what to do. Duh how would I know. Now if you ask me about knitting or craving and how to fix it may be able to help but a truck oh my gosh do I look like someone who would know that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It came close to feeling like spring today; the wind had quite a bite, but it was bright and sunny


 Enjoy your bright and sunny days. It was cool here today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Horrific news out of Toronto, one of eastern Canada's largest cities -- a man driving a rented van went onto a sidewalk full of people. So far 9 are dead and 16 injured and the driver taken into custody.


Was the it an accident or on purpose? So terrible. We had the shooting at a Waffle House by a naked crazy man. The world is gone to hell. Evilness is what I mean.
:sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Raw milk is so good.


So are fresh eggs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I got my hair cut today. I went from little Ducth Girl to modern Millie. Short love it.
> 
> Newest problem for Hubby needs new battery for Truck. Now he was told by neighbor that and son told him that. He has to be told it four or five times as he is sure it is something else. So neighbor brought ofver his testie thing and sure enough it is the battery. That is not so bad what is bad is he keeps asking me what is wrong what to do. Duh how would I know. Now if you ask me about knitting or craving and how to fix it may be able to help but a truck oh my gosh do I look like someone who would know that.


You make me laugh. Maybe the new hair cut makes you look like you know. You will enjoy the short hair this summer but you will have to have it cut before then because it will grow.
I got my new washing machine today. So modern I couldn't understand all of those buttons and bells going off. I had to put my chart on the wall so I could read how to do it all 3 times I used it. The guy that delivered it took my son he was from California. He said he had to get out of that crazy place. He said he conservative there. He has been in AR 4 years and loves it. Funny hearing it first hand about California being bad. My SIL's dad and mom said the same thing when they moved here 7 years ago from California.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK have you hear from you mother today?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> You make me laugh. Maybe the new hair cut makes you look like you know. You will enjoy the short hair this summer but you will have to have it cut before then because it will grow.
> I got my new washing machine today. So modern I couldn't understand all of those buttons and bells going off. I had to put my chart on the wall so I could read how to do it all 3 times I used it. The guy that delivered it took my son he was from California. He said he had to get out of that crazy place. He said he conservative there. He has been in AR 4 years and loves it. Funny hearing it first hand about California being bad. My SIL's dad and mom said the same thing when they moved here 7 years ago from California.


Glad you got your new machine. I understand what you are saying. When got new dryer still have not gotten use to doing it.

I have talk to a few people from Calif and they are saming the same things. Plus the state is broke and am sure Taxes will be sky hig not that they are not already. Soon only rich people will be able to afford to live there. But even the rich may get sick of it and move too.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> So are fresh eggs.


your right fresh eggs . Glad neighbor still has chickens and eggs he gives us.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will you get to milk them? My favorite brand of cows. What fun!


No, our pasture is their maternity centre until they're ready to calve when they will go back to their farm to give birth. I've never milked a cow and it's probably been more than 45 years since DH did.

Did you know that it's illegal in Canada to sell raw milk? A few people get around it by buying shares in a cow and getting a share of the milk.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:
 

> Oh LL no one is perfect but how sweet of him to help your dad when he needed it.
> 
> My love of my life was so good to Dad. Every time we left Dad hubby would hug him and kiss him on his forehead. Your right would do it over again.


That's so sweet Yarnie ♥


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> No, our pasture is their maternity centre until they're ready to calve when they will go back to their farm to give birth. I've never milked a cow and it's probably been more than 45 years since DH did.
> 
> Did you know that it's illegal in Canada to sell raw milk? A few people get around it by buying shares in a cow and getting a share of the milk.


It is illegal here to WCK. but like you said they get around that law too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> No, our pasture is their maternity centre until they're ready to calve when they will go back to their farm to give birth. I've never milked a cow and it's probably been more than 45 years since DH did.
> 
> Did you know that it's illegal in Canada to sell raw milk? A few people get around it by buying shares in a cow and getting a share of the milk.


That is crazy but can see it may not be fresh. My grandmother had cows so I got to drink fresh at her house in the summers. I can remember her milking the cows then putting the milk in a big jar and would let the fat come to the top. Then she would churn into butter. She never let us churn I guess she knew we would lose interest. She churned and sang hymns while she made the butter. Best butter ever!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love the picture, oh and new baby calves too.
> 
> Glad weather is better up there. We made it to the upper 60's today and tomorrow in the 70's. It is so nice.
> 
> Bad thing is spiders have decide to make their nest in kitchen not just one. Hubby on spider control. Do not like spiders.


We won't see the calves unless they come early. It was a beautiful day, glad it was for you too.

I don't mind spiders in the house since we don't have the deadly poisonous type here. The wasps are waking up now, I've seen a couple of them.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> No, our pasture is their maternity centre until they're ready to calve when they will go back to their farm to give birth. I've never milked a cow and it's probably been more than 45 years since DH did.
> 
> Did you know that it's illegal in Canada to sell raw milk? A few people get around it by buying shares in a cow and getting a share of the milk.


Oh my gosh could not see you milking a cow, nor myself either. Wonder if I would have made it in days of old. Having to kill what you have watch grow from a baby, or chickens, or milking cows, or freezing when it is cold or when so hot you don't even have a fan. Gee I am a spoiled brat.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I saw that on the news. It is horrible, it seem to be happening in other countries now too. It's as if they see one do it and then want to do it too. It is just sad.


He was a 25 year old student and the news said his computer showed that he had been researching attacks in California. So far they don't know or haven't said what his motive was.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh could not see you milking a cow, nor myself either. Wonder if I would have made it in days of old. Having to kill what you have watch grow from a baby, or chickens, or milking cows, or freezing when it is cold or when so hot you don't even have a fan. Gee I am a spoiled brat.


Joeys did all of that. I didn't have to do any of it but have watched while the chickens and pigs were killed. I never thought anything of it being supper that night. I couldn't have watched animals that I had talked to or petted and then see them murdered. I sure couldn't eat them. Good thing I wasn't personal friends with the animals. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I got my hair cut today. I went from little Ducth Girl to modern Millie. Short love it.
> 
> Newest problem for Hubby needs new battery for Truck. Now he was told by neighbor that and son told him that. He has to be told it four or five times as he is sure it is something else. So neighbor brought ofver his testie thing and sure enough it is the battery. That is not so bad what is bad is he keeps asking me what is wrong what to do. Duh how would I know. Now if you ask me about knitting or craving and how to fix it may be able to help but a truck oh my gosh do I look like someone who would know that.


Are you going to put a pic on facebook? I've been wearing my hair shorter the last year too, much easier to look after, but have to get it cut more often.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is crazy but can see it may not be fresh. My grandmother had cows so I got to drink fresh at her house in the summers. I can remember her milking the cows then putting the milk in a big jar and would let the fat come to the top. Then she would churn into butter. She never let us churn I guess she knew we would lose interest. She churned and sang hymns while she made the butter. Best butter ever!


Oh what lovely memories you have, and oh I believe you it had to be the best butter. Just think you drank raw milk and you are still here.

According to the experts (well they think they are it is not health for you. But as I see what is happening here with the farm factories am sure raw milk could be bad for you.

Saw on TV now coffee is not good for you. But a few weeks back it was good for the heart they said. My gosh it hurt the rats in testing . Well I am not a rat and I will drink my coffee.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Joeys did all of that. I didn't have to do any of it but have watched while the chickens and pigs were killed. I never thought anything of it being supper that night. I couldn't have watched animals that I had talked to or petted and then see them murdered. I sure couldn't eat them. Good thing I wasn't personal friends with the animals. :sm09:


I am with you on that. Joey understsood what it was to be on a farm, I would have made friends with all the animals.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Was the it an accident or on purpose? So terrible. We had the shooting at a Waffle House by a naked crazy man. The world is gone to hell. Evilness is what I mean.
> :sm13:


It was definitely on purpose, he drove on and off the sidewalk for over 2 miles and swerved to hit people including a woman with a stroller. I saw the news about the Waffle House, such a blessing that one of the men in the restaurant was able to get the gun away from him before he could kill more people. The news said he was the same guy that trespassed on the White House grounds last year and that he lost his gun license. Why in the world would his father illegally give him guns?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> So are fresh eggs.


You are lucky to have fresh eggs right next door!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Are you going to put a pic on facebook? I've been wearing my hair shorter the last year too, much easier to look after, but have to get it cut more often.


No I will not put it on face book I would scare the be gee bees out of any one who saw it.

I like my hair short. But beautician told me I would look better if I grew it long well not so much I decided time for it to be cut short. I have it cut just like in picture I posted on face book with cousins. Just shorter. Like you easier to take care of. I am not as vain as I was when younger.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> You make me laugh. Maybe the new hair cut makes you look like you know. You will enjoy the short hair this summer but you will have to have it cut before then because it will grow.
> I got my new washing machine today. So modern I couldn't understand all of those buttons and bells going off. I had to put my chart on the wall so I could read how to do it all 3 times I used it. The guy that delivered it took my son he was from California. He said he had to get out of that crazy place. He said he conservative there. He has been in AR 4 years and loves it. Funny hearing it first hand about California being bad. My SIL's dad and mom said the same thing when they moved here 7 years ago from California.


Is your new washer a top loading or front loading machine?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It was definitely on purpose, he drove on and off the sidewalk for over 2 miles and swerved to hit people including a woman with a stroller. I saw the news about the Waffle House, such a blessing that one of the men in the restaurant was able to get the gun away from him before he could kill more people. The news said he was the same guy that trespassed on the White House grounds last year and that he lost his gun license. Why in the world would his father illegally give him guns?


It is sad so very sad innocent people who are hurt or killed.

Man at Waffle House that stop killer was on the news and said that those who called him a hero. He said he was not a hero and started to cry. It must have hurt him so to see others being hurt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Is your new washer a top loading or front loading machine?


Top. I didn't want a front loader


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK have you hear from you mother today?


No I didn't talk to her today. On Sat. she was telling me about the bazaar; she didn't do quite as well this year as last year, but was still happy with her sales. And the building recreation program raised quite a bit of money, they also had bake sales and white elephant tables. But then she was very tired yesterday and kept dozing off in her chair.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you got your new machine. I understand what you are saying. When got new dryer still have not gotten use to doing it.
> 
> I have talk to a few people from Calif and they are saming the same things. Plus the state is broke and am sure Taxes will be sky hig not that they are not already. Soon only rich people will be able to afford to live there. But even the rich may get sick of it and move too.


Our whole country keeps getting deeper and deeper in debt and most of the provinces are also in trouble. It's made worse because some people protest anything that creates jobs and investment opportunities while demanding more government spending. A real disconnect on how they think it will be paid for.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> No I didn't talk to her today. On Sat. she was telling me about the bazaar; she didn't do quite as well this year as last year, but was still happy with her sales. And the building recreation program raised quite a bit of money, they also had bake sales and white elephant tables. But then she was very tired yesterday and kept dozing off in her chair.


Maybe she will have orders for some one what she had left


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Goodnight . Everyone. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> It is illegal here to WCK. but like you said they get around that law too.


It's amazing how many laws politicians at all levels manage to create. So far our rural municipality doesn't have tree cutting bylaws unless the trees are bordering water, but the town has a by-law that anyone who wants to cut a tree on their own property has to apply for a license and have it reviewed by a committee. Vancouver has an extra 1% tax on property that isn't lived in on a full time basis and the province has a new tax on people buying property from out of province. It's mind boggling how many useless by-laws, rules and regulations we have.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Our whole country keeps getting deeper and deeper in debt and most of the provinces are also in trouble. It's made worse because some people protest anything that creates jobs and investment opportunities while demanding more government spending. A real disconnect on how they think it will be paid for.


Same here it is like the government spends like there is no tomorrow or think that the piggy bank will never be empty. It is scary what will happen in the end.

Also the people who dismiss every thing that may help the country are living in the land of make believe.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Goodnight . Everyone. ♥


Nite sweet dreams


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is crazy but can see it may not be fresh. My grandmother had cows so I got to drink fresh at her house in the summers. I can remember her milking the cows then putting the milk in a big jar and would let the fat come to the top. Then she would churn into butter. She never let us churn I guess she knew we would lose interest. She churned and sang hymns while she made the butter. Best butter ever!


I think the milk rules have more to do with the dairy quotas and marketing boards than freshness :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It's amazing how many laws politicians at all levels manage to create. So far our rural municipality doesn't have tree cutting bylaws unless the trees are bordering water, but the town has a by-law that anyone who wants to cut a tree on their own property has to apply for a license and have it reviewed by a committee. Vancouver has an extra 1% tax on property that isn't lived in on a full time basis and the province has a new tax on people buying property from out of province. It's mind boggling how many useless by-laws, rules and regulations we have.


You do know that politician spend all their time thinking of new laws to pass. I wonder if it is not an ego trip for them.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh am glad your mom is still busy with the sells. Am sure she get tired more now. 

God Bless all DP's am off to bed.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh could not see you milking a cow, nor myself either. Wonder if I would have made it in days of old. Having to kill what you have watch grow from a baby, or chickens, or milking cows, or freezing when it is cold or when so hot you don't even have a fan. Gee I am a spoiled brat.


I'm spoiled too. I like eating meat, but like it to be anonymous


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Joeys did all of that. I didn't have to do any of it but have watched while the chickens and pigs were killed. I never thought anything of it being supper that night. I couldn't have watched animals that I had talked to or petted and then see them murdered. I sure couldn't eat them. Good thing I wasn't personal friends with the animals. :sm09:


That's me too, but people raised on a farm don't think of it that way. Years ago I asked one of our nephews if his Mom still had the pigs and he said "no - bacon" with a smile (he was about 4 or 5 at the time)


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL no one is perfect but how sweet of him to help your dad when he needed it.
> 
> My love of my life was so good to Dad. Every time we left Dad hubby would hug him and kiss him on his forehead. Your right would do it over again.


My husband is the love of my life, too. How wonderful that yours would kiss and hug him. Love is the most important thing. I wish i could do it over again. Give my right arm.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love the picture, oh and new baby calves too.
> 
> Glad weather is better up there. We made it to the upper 60's today and tomorrow in the 70's. It is so nice.
> 
> Bad thing is spiders have decide to make their nest in kitchen not just one. Hubby on spider control. Do not like spiders.


Oh, dear. Spiders. Don't like them either.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I got my hair cut today. I went from little Ducth Girl to modern Millie. Short love it.
> 
> Newest problem for Hubby needs new battery for Truck. Now he was told by neighbor that and son told him that. He has to be told it four or five times as he is sure it is something else. So neighbor brought ofver his testie thing and sure enough it is the battery. That is not so bad what is bad is he keeps asking me what is wrong what to do. Duh how would I know. Now if you ask me about knitting or craving and how to fix it may be able to help but a truck oh my gosh do I look like someone who would know that.


Same in this house. Helpless.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> So are fresh eggs.


Yes!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Nite sweet dreams


I'm sleeping while you guys are writing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh what lovely memories you have, and oh I believe you it had to be the best butter. Just think you drank raw milk and you are still here.
> 
> According to the experts (well they think they are it is not health for you. But as I see what is happening here with the farm factories am sure raw milk could be bad for you.
> 
> Saw on TV now coffee is not good for you. But a few weeks back it was good for the heart they said. My gosh it hurt the rats in testing . Well I am not a rat and I will drink my coffee.


 :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

It's still hockey playoff season and a friend sent this; still laughing ...


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It's still hockey playoff season and a friend sent this; still laughing ...


Oh you are so bad I love it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I'm sleeping while you guys are writing.


I should be sleeping right now too. But no I am reading topics Really some interesting one on active topics.

God Bless you when you are a sleep and when you are awake.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you are so bad I love it.


How was your day Yarnie? Today was the warmest day we've had so far this year and it should be nice for a couple more days.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> How was your day Yarnie? Today was the warmest day we've had so far this year and it should be nice for a couple more days.


Oh same here beautiful day just sitting in the sun was lovely.

Glad you are sharing nice weather too.

Off now need to get to bed .

God Bless you lady.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I should be sleeping right now too. But no I am reading topics Really some interesting one on active topics.
> 
> God Bless you when you are a sleep and when you are awake.


God bless you all the time, too YL!


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> God bless you all the time, too YL!


Good Morning LL. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Good Morning LL. Hope you have a wonderful day.


Thank you, YL. I hope you do, too. I just finished cleaning a bathroom ( :sm06 and now must do other chores. I do not want
a cleaning lady. I do it all.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL. I hope you do, too. I just finished cleaning a bathroom ( :sm06 and now must do other chores. I do not want
> a cleaning lady. I do it all.


Well am sure you area done and everything is ***** and span.

If you had a cleaning lady would you feel like you had to clean the house before she came.

I think I would and what is the use of that. :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady

Good Evening WCK, how was your day. It was the meeting day with the ladies. Did they bring treats? I would not be good at that I would eat them all and have to go on a diet every week after meeting.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL. I hope you do, too. I just finished cleaning a bathroom ( :sm06 and now must do other chores. I do not want
> a cleaning lady. I do it all.


One of my SIL and a few friends have a cleaning lady but I still to it myself too. I think I would have to clean up before the cleaning lady arrived :sm12:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well am sure you area done and everything is ***** and span.
> 
> If you had a cleaning lady would you feel like you had to clean the house before she came.
> 
> I think I would and what is the use of that. :sm16: :sm02:


Me too


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Good Evening WCK, how was your day. It was the meeting day with the ladies. Did they bring treats? I would not be good at that I would eat them all and have to go on a diet every week after meeting.


Hey Yarnie :sm01: We had another lovely, sunny day but we still met inside rather than out on the deck. No freshly baked treats today - it was my store bought treats instead, but they were still good cookies. The ladies loved the cows. The cows aren't homesick and seem to be happy here. The younger one is more playful and still runs once in a while and throws her head around.

How was your day?


----------



## west coast kitty

The last couple of days have had stories about a group can "incel" made up of men that hate women that won't date them and resent the men that have relationships with women. The guy that drove the van through the pedestrians in Toronto was a member of this group. Their hero and martyr is a guy named Elliott Rodger who killed 6 and wounded 14 in CA in 2014. 

I was shocked to read that there a quite a few internet forums and groups for these guys and they encourage each other to keep attacking...... :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Well am sure you area done and everything is ***** and span.
> 
> If you had a cleaning lady would you feel like you had to clean the house before she came.
> 
> I think I would and what is the use of that. :sm16: :sm02:


I'm afraid that I would not be like that. I'd leave it all up to her. I'm not the best at cleaning.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> One of my SIL and a few friends have a cleaning lady but I still to it myself too. I think I would have to clean up before the cleaning lady arrived :sm12:


I had trouble with help in the house (a person taking care of my father). Things were stolen all the time. On a weekly basis. It was terrible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This is me today.http://www.facebook.com/ICallsItLikeISeesIt/posts/1721097871303761


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is me today.http://www.facebook.com/ICallsItLikeISeesIt/posts/1721097871303761


I love monkeys and gorillas.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is me today.http://www.facebook.com/ICallsItLikeISeesIt/posts/1721097871303761


 :sm09: I didn't have too much zip today either. It was a beautiful day though and 3 more cows arrived so now we have 5 munching away.

How did the rest of your day go?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: I didn't have too much zip today either. It was a beautiful day though and 3 more cows arrived so now we have 5 munching away.
> 
> How did the rest of your day go?


My coffee kicked in. I got all my clothes washed and folded from last weeks pile up. Then I got my lavender planted. Usual cooking . No knitting. I have some wips but since I finished the bear I haven't knitted. The great nephew liked his bear. He took his first step 2 days ago.

How many more cows are you getting?

It rained yesterday so wet here with a little sun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I thought of you when I saw this pic today.http://www.facebook.com/groups/163402720932270/permalink/210235179582357/


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> My coffee kicked in. I got all my clothes washed and folded from last weeks pile up. Then I got my lavender planted. Usual cooking . No knitting. I have some wips but since I finished the bear I haven't knitted. The great nephew liked his bear. He took his first step 2 days ago.
> 
> How many more cows are you getting?
> 
> It rained yesterday so wet here with a little sun.


I just knew he would love that soft and cuddly bear ♥! I didn't do any knitting today either. I worked on taxes and sorted old files and did some shredding. Tomorrow afternoon I'm meeting with some of the Hugs members to sort and put away the materials and donations from the Hug-a-thon last Sat.

There isn't enough pasture so we won't get anymore cows here but our neighbour has been off and on whether he will take any. If he does, we might open the gate between our properties and let them move between the pastures.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought of you when I saw this pic today.http://www.facebook.com/groups/163402720932270/permalink/210235179582357/


 :sm09: That is a very patient cow!


----------



## Lukelucy

Good morning everyone. Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie :sm01: We had another lovely, sunny day but we still met inside rather than out on the deck. No freshly baked treats today - it was my store bought treats instead, but they were still good cookies. The ladies loved the cows. The cows aren't homesick and seem to be happy here. The younger one is more playful and still runs once in a while and throws her head around.
> 
> How was your day?


It sounds like you had a lovely day. That is good we all need those kind of days.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> The last couple of days have had stories about a group can "incel" made up of men that hate women that won't date them and resent the men that have relationships with women. The guy that drove the van through the pedestrians in Toronto was a member of this group. Their hero and martyr is a guy named Elliott Rodger who killed 6 and wounded 14 in CA in 2014.
> 
> I was shocked to read that there a quite a few internet forums and groups for these guys and they encourage each other to keep attacking...... :sm06:


I never heard of them before. How awful to know that there are men out there like that.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I had trouble with help in the house (a person taking care of my father). Things were stolen all the time. On a weekly basis. It was terrible.


That is horrible did you confront the person or bring in the law to deal with person.

Sure it was not easy having to deal with that when you were dealing with your fathers illness too.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is me today.http://www.facebook.com/ICallsItLikeISeesIt/posts/1721097871303761


ah nice


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone. Hope you have a nice day.


Hope you did to LL.


----------



## theyarnlady

Instead of cowl I got a picture of a cow.

Darn am I missing something?

Now it has to be fun to watch the cows in pasture.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> That is horrible did you confront the person or bring in the law to deal with person.
> 
> Sure it was not easy having to deal with that when you were dealing with your fathers illness too.


I'm finally here. I confronted her, but she just lied. It was her word against mine. Mostly little thefts but one that hit home. My
father asked my husband to go to the bank and get two $100.00 bills for Christmas - one for my husband and one for me so 
my dad could put it in a envelope as a gift. She took the money. No proof. If I asked her about it, I'm sure she said that my father was forgetful and he misplaced it...

It's very had for me to write about. I tried to get rid of her, but it was difficult to find help as expenses were high. My husband charted that she
came to work 80% of the time. Mondays = never...

I try not to think about it. It was hell for me.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Hope you did to LL.


Getting my garden ready! Vegetables!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Getting my garden ready! Vegetables!


What are you growing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> One of my SIL and a few friends have a cleaning lady but I still to it myself too. I think I would have to clean up before the cleaning lady arrived :sm12:


I used to do that. Then I would get mad because I spent more time cleaning than she did.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The last couple of days have had stories about a group can "incel" made up of men that hate women that won't date them and resent the men that have relationships with women. The guy that drove the van through the pedestrians in Toronto was a member of this group. Their hero and martyr is a guy named Elliott Rodger who killed 6 and wounded 14 in CA in 2014.
> 
> I was shocked to read that there a quite a few internet forums and groups for these guys and they encourage each other to keep attacking...... :sm06:


So many crazies now.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you growing?


Peas. Beans. Lettuce. Cucumber. Radishes. Zucchini. I have cut back.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> So many crazies now.


So many. Where do they come from? Woodwork?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Peas. Beans. Lettuce. Cucumber. Radishes. Zucchini. I have cut back.


No tomatoes? I understand about the cutting back.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I want this cat!
http://www.facebook.com/203398586930712/videos/pcb.210019616268609/210019556268615/?type=3&theater


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> No tomatoes? I understand about the cutting back.


Oh! Yes tomatoes! Forgot the most important thing.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Instead of cowl I got a picture of a cow.
> 
> Darn am I missing something?
> 
> Now it has to be fun to watch the cows in pasture.


Well if you really think your cow needs a cowl :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I'm finally here. I confronted her, but she just lied. It was her word against mine. Mostly little thefts but one that hit home. My
> father asked my husband to go to the bank and get two $100.00 bills for Christmas - one for my husband and one for me so
> my dad could put it in a envelope as a gift. She took the money. No proof. If I asked her about it, I'm sure she said that my father was forgetful and he misplaced it...
> 
> It's very had for me to write about. I tried to get rid of her, but it was difficult to find help as expenses were high. My husband charted that she
> came to work 80% of the time. Mondays = never...
> 
> I try not to think about it. It was hell for me.


Sorry LL -- it made a difficult situation that much more painful.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Getting my garden ready! Vegetables!


Sounds like spring has finally arrived for you too! Nothing better than fresh veggies


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want this cat!
> http://www.facebook.com/203398586930712/videos/pcb.210019616268609/210019556268615/?type=3&theater


I love him! Our Charlie used to play like that ♥ Watch out for those hind legs though, they are powerful.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Oh! Yes tomatoes! Forgot the most important thing.


I love fresh tomatoes. I used to plant cherry tomatoes in hanging planters, maybe I'll do that again this year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I love him! Our Charlie used to play like that ♥ Watch out for those hind legs though, they are powerful.


First I thought it was a real fish but then knew it was his toy. You have had some good pets. Our bunny had those powerful back legs too when she thumped you.
How was your "Hugs" meeting today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I love fresh tomatoes. I used to plant cherry tomatoes in hanging planters, maybe I'll do that again this year.


I have never done that. Good idea.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I'm finally here. I confronted her, but she just lied. It was her word against mine. Mostly little thefts but one that hit home. My
> father asked my husband to go to the bank and get two $100.00 bills for Christmas - one for my husband and one for me so
> my dad could put it in a envelope as a gift. She took the money. No proof. If I asked her about it, I'm sure she said that my father was forgetful and he misplaced it...
> 
> It's very had for me to write about. I tried to get rid of her, but it was difficult to find help as expenses were high. My husband charted that she
> came to work 80% of the time. Mondays = never...
> 
> I try not to think about it. It was hell for me.


Oh it had to be upsetting having to help your dad then someone stealing at the same time I am sorry.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> First I thought it was a real fish but then knew it was his toy. You have had some good pets. Our bunny had those powerful back legs too when she thumped you.
> How was your "Hugs" meeting today?


Charlie was the best cat ♥ We really miss him and the others too.

Hugs met to do clean up and organizing yesterday afternoon; we got lots done and will be ready for our meeting next Sat.

And I got the taxes done today!! Yay!!

How was your day?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never done that. Good idea.


It was the only way to protect tomatoes from the deer and racoons, but the baskets dry out quickly and need more fertilizer.


----------



## west coast kitty

Hey Yarnie, how are you doing today?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I want this cat!
> http://www.facebook.com/203398586930712/videos/pcb.210019616268609/210019556268615/?type=3&theater


Yes yes get it what fun for Chewy and it will be the picture on the front of your new book, " How to collect animals and survey ."

You do know that you always mention how you would like different animals when you see pictures of them. Well now you have a reason to collect them. You can write a book. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, how are you doing today?


Just fine thank you. Most of the day spent doing nothing that I could do.

Have a Pork shoulder roast marinading in the frig. Tomorrow morning Putting rub on it for 2 hours, then brown it and then into crock pot with soda, whiskey, and brown sugar. Has to cook for 6 to 8 hours. So it will have to be eaten Monday. Will make my bar a que sauce and yummy . Left overs will be frozen unless son and family show up. 
:sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Yes yes get it what fun for Chewy and it will be the picture on the front of your new book, " How to collect animals and survey ."
> 
> You do know that you always mention how you would like different animals when you see pictures of them. Well now you have a reason to collect them. You can write a book. :sm09:


CB needs a whole series of books :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Charlie was the best cat ♥ We really miss him and the others too.
> 
> Hugs met to do clean up and organizing yesterday afternoon; we got lots done and will be ready for our meeting next Sat.
> 
> And I got the taxes done today!! Yay!!
> 
> How was your day?


I know you miss your past pets. They gab a piece of hearts.
Congrats on getting your taxes done plus cleaning up and organizing over for next weeks meeting.Doesn't it feel good when all of the mess is behind you?
I guess I got a little done today. My window boxes are up and planted. I finally got my snowmen out of the shop window. My DB came by the other day and I bet he thought what the heck? lol All of my plants out of the green house. Still some cleaning up before we mow for the first time.
Yarnie has your DH got your tomato plants yet?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Just fine thank you. Most of the day spent doing nothing that I could do.
> 
> Have a Pork shoulder roast marinading in the frig. Tomorrow morning Putting rub on it for 2 hours, then brown it and then into crock pot with soda, whiskey, and brown sugar. Has to cook for 6 to 8 hours. So it will have to be eaten Monday. Will make my bar a que sauce and yummy . Left overs will be frozen unless son and family show up.
> :sm02:


That sounds soooo good, your house will smell wonderful tomorrow and Monday I've never tried cooking with whiskey and haven't drunk it for years either, but in our younger years I sometimes had Crown Royal (rye whiskey) on ice.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you miss your past pets. They gab a piece of hearts.
> Congrats on getting your taxes done plus cleaning up and organizing over for next weeks meeting.Doesn't it feel good when all of the mess is behind you?
> I guess I got a little done today. My window boxes are up and planted. I finally got my snowmen out of the shop window. My DB came by the other day and I bet he thought what the heck? lol All of my plants out of the green house. Still some cleaning up before we mow for the first time.
> Yarnie has your DH got your tomato plants yet?


DH mowed for the first time last week. Today was rainy and cool but it should be sunny again next week.

We're still watching hockey playoffs. Winnipeg beat Boston and is now playing Nashville; we cheered for Nashville last year but can't do it this year. Las Vegas was playing against San Jose tonight, they will be starting their 2nd overtime period soon. Amazing how well Las Vegas is doing since this is their first year as a team.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Yes yes get it what fun for Chewy and it will be the picture on the front of your new book, " How to collect animals and survey ."
> 
> You do know that you always mention how you would like different animals when you see pictures of them. Well now you have a reason to collect them. You can write a book. :sm09:


We have already been thru the different animals. Between the kids pets we have quiet a few stories. Those books have already been written. I am happy with just Chewy right now and the chickens. My cousin found a mini donkey for me but I pasted on it. If we didn't have the pool I would have a lamb and a mini donkey.
The hens have started laying again then they stopped. I put a fake egg in the dog house. Then the faux egg plus the real eggs disappeared. We thought a snake had gotten the eggs. Today the faux egg was back in the house. Now how did that happen???


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Just fine thank you. Most of the day spent doing nothing that I could do.
> 
> Have a Pork shoulder roast marinading in the frig. Tomorrow morning Putting rub on it for 2 hours, then brown it and then into crock pot with soda, whiskey, and brown sugar. Has to cook for 6 to 8 hours. So it will have to be eaten Monday. Will make my bar a que sauce and yummy . Left overs will be frozen unless son and family show up.
> :sm02:


I will make bread for you if I can eat some of you bar a que . Sounds yummy!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have already been thru the different animals. Between the kids pets we have quiet a few stories. Those books have already been written. I am happy with just Chewy right now and the chickens. My cousin found a mini donkey for me but I pasted on it. If we didn't have the pool I would have a lamb and a mini donkey.
> The hens have started laying again then they stopped. I put a fake egg in the dog house. Then the faux egg plus the real eggs disappeared. We thought a snake had gotten the eggs. Today the faux egg was back in the house. Now how did that happen???


Chewy?

Is your DD still looking for another mini donkey?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you miss your past pets. They gab a piece of hearts.
> Congrats on getting your taxes done plus cleaning up and organizing over for next weeks meeting.Doesn't it feel good when all of the mess is behind you?
> I guess I got a little done today. My window boxes are up and planted. I finally got my snowmen out of the shop window. My DB came by the other day and I bet he thought what the heck? lol All of my plants out of the green house. Still some cleaning up before we mow for the first time.
> Yarnie has your DH got your tomato plants yet?


No not yet, low tonight 29, then warming up the rest of week. Do not think I will ever be able to see tomatoes this summer unless go to farmer's market. .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Chewy?
> 
> Is your DD still looking for another mini donkey?


Her donkey isn't a mini. She still hasn't found a mate for HeHaw. She can only find males and she is afraid they would kill each other. The pasture on the other side has cows so he is happy and horses on the other side. He misses the cows they sold about 3 years ago. My DD is like me ,she wants a mini but wants to keep it at house not at the field. Her field with their barn is out of town about 5 miles away.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will make bread for you if I can eat some of you bar a que . Sounds yummy!


Ah both of you can come. Just have to make cold slaw tomorrow night and the food feast will begin.

you bring the bread and WCK can bring what ever she wants too. We will sit around the table and have a talk and laugh till we pee our pants.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Ah both of you can come. Just have to make cold slaw tomorrow night and the food feast will begin.
> 
> you bring the bread and WCK can bring what ever she wants too. We will sit around the table and have a talk and laugh till we pee our pants.


Wouldn't that be fun! Not the peeing in our pants part but laughing and talking.♥
Are your kids coming over to eat? It will taste better the second day.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds soooo good, your house will smell wonderful tomorrow and Monday I've never tried cooking with whiskey and haven't drunk it for years either, but in our younger years I sometimes had Crown Royal (rye whiskey) on ice.


Oh but you must try cooking with it. I also use wine. Like the cartoon a little for the meal and a little for me until I can't tell which little I am on. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> DH mowed for the first time last week. Today was rainy and cool but it should be sunny again next week.
> 
> We're still watching hockey playoffs. Winnipeg beat Boston and is now playing Nashville; we cheered for Nashville last year but can't do it this year. Las Vegas was playing against San Jose tonight, they will be starting their 2nd overtime period soon. Amazing how well Las Vegas is doing since this is their first year as a team.


We still have dry lawn here, and fire warning high. No fire burning allowed here.

That is interesting that it is their first year and doing so good. Hope your Winn a Pegs do good.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wouldn't that be fun! Not the peeing in our pants part but laughing and talking.♥
> Are your kids coming over to eat? It will taste better the second day.


Do not know but they seem to always show up around supper time and never give a warning they are coming over.

I know it taste better the second day. But having to smell it tomorrow and not eat it till Monday is hardddddd. You know when you make something you really like and you just have to taste it to make sure it taste as good as it smell. Then you find yourself going and doing it again and again.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Ah both of you can come. Just have to make cold slaw tomorrow night and the food feast will begin.
> 
> you bring the bread and WCK can bring what ever she wants too. We will sit around the table and have a talk and laugh till we pee our pants.


We would have such a great time, wish we could


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you must try cooking with it. I also use wine. Like the cartoon a little for the meal and a little for me until I can't tell which little I am on. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09: The cook has to have some benefits!

What kind of whiskey do you use? I don't think most Americans have rye whiskey?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> We still have dry lawn here, and fire warning high. No fire burning allowed here.
> 
> That is interesting that it is their first year and doing so good. Hope your Winn a Pegs do good.


Las Vegas just lost in the 2nd overtime, but it was a good game.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Sweet dreams. Getting off. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Do not know but they seem to always show up around supper time and never give a warning they are coming over.
> 
> I know it taste better the second day. But having to smell it tomorrow and not eat it till Monday is hardddddd. You know when you make something you really like and you just have to taste it to make sure it taste as good as it smell. Then you find yourself going and doing it again and again.


Good thing you are making extras! I'll bring red cabbage


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: The cook has to have some benefits!
> 
> What kind of whiskey do you use? I don't think most Americans have rye whiskey?


Jack Daniel's

Make a tippy's cake using it too.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Las Vegas just lost in the 2nd overtime, but it was a good game.


How is your dad doing with all the games. Sure he must be enjoying it.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Good thing you are making extras! I'll bring red cabbage


Oh yes red cabbage is so so good.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sweet dreams. Getting off. ♥


God Bless you lady. Hope sweet dreams for you too.


----------



## theyarnlady

Getting off now WCK as it is after 12 and have to be up early to put on rub and let that set for a couple of hours and ect. 

Arm Wraps and love and God bless you with a sleep of angels watching over you and the hockey players too.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Jack Daniel's
> 
> Make a tippy's cake using it too.


What's a tippy cake? or do we get tippy after eating it?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> How is your dad doing with all the games. Sure he must be enjoying it.


Yes he loves his hockey games and then soccer is coming up ......!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Getting off now WCK as it is after 12 and have to be up early to put on rub and let that set for a couple of hours and ect.
> 
> Arm Wraps and love and God bless you with a sleep of angels watching over you and the hockey players too.


Sleep well Yarnie ♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

CB - a mini, mini donkey. He's just too cute




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1560644147403588


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry LL -- it made a difficult situation that much more painful.


I would come home from work exhausted only to face a whole series of problems. It was difficult to say the least.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like spring has finally arrived for you too! Nothing better than fresh veggies


Can't wait for my peas!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I love fresh tomatoes. I used to plant cherry tomatoes in hanging planters, maybe I'll do that again this year.


I'll have cherry tomatoes (Sweet 100's) and San Marzano tomatoes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> CB - a mini, mini donkey. He's just too cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1560644147403588
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh now I really, really want one. He couldn't be any worse than Chewy . Love him. lol


----------



## west coast kitty

CB - hopefully Chewy doesn't discover the joys of a mud bath :sm23:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2157062317903507


----------



## west coast kitty

Sometimes I really have to wonder about how people's brains work. This morning a body was discovered behind a sealed wall panel in the Ladies washroom of a Calgary mall, but investigators said that they have not determined if the death is suspicious :sm16: :sm06: It still sounds like suspicious circumstances to me even if someone was climbing around in the ventilation system and fell.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes I really have to wonder about how people's brains work. This morning a body was discovered behind a sealed wall panel in the Ladies washroom of a Calgary mall, but investigators said that they have not determined if the death is suspicious :sm16: :sm06: It still sounds like suspicious circumstances to me even if someone was climbing around in the ventilation system and fell.


Suspicious! Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> CB - hopefully Chewy doesn't discover the joys of a mud bath :sm23:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2157062317903507
> 
> 
> 
> You know he does that . Plus I had a fire burning with leaves and it got out of control .Chewy ran and rolled in the ashes . It had just been a few days since he had his bath. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Sometimes I really have to wonder about how people's brains work. This morning a body was discovered behind a sealed wall panel in the Ladies washroom of a Calgary mall, but investigators said that they have not determined if the death is suspicious :sm16: :sm06: It still sounds like suspicious circumstances to me even if someone was climbing around in the ventilation system and fell.


How did they find the person? Had it been awhile? Creepy.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know he does that . Plus I had a fire burning with leaves and it got out of control .Chewy ran and rolled in the ashes . It had just been a few days since he had his bath. :sm16:


He's definitely a handful :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did they find the person? Had it been awhile? Creepy.


The toilets are the automatic flush type and this one didn't flush so a repair guy took the panel off to check the plumbing and found the body. It wouldn't have been there very long because the mall is open 7 days a week and a non-working toilet would be reported quickly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The toilets are the automatic flush type and this one didn't flush so a repair guy took the panel off to check the plumbing and found the body. It wouldn't have been there very long because the mall is open 7 days a week and a non-working toilet would be reported quickly.


So terrible. 
:sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty

After a couple of rainy days it was nice to see the sun out again today. Last night we were at the opening reception of the Art's Council show and sale; it includes kinds of paintings, sculpture, ceramics, fiber and metal work. A few friends have items in the show and there were some really beautiful pieces there. DH saw a painting that spoke to him and tonight he's gone back to pay for it. The show goes til Sunday and then he can bring it home. Our tastes are quite different -- I like it, but don't love it and he usually feels the same way about my favourites.


----------



## west coast kitty

Yarnie -- how was your pork roast dinner last night?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> After a couple of rainy days it was nice to see the sun out again today. Last night we were at the opening reception of the Art's Council show and sale; it includes kinds of paintings, sculpture, ceramics, fiber and metal work. A few friends have items in the show and there were some really beautiful pieces there. DH saw a painting that spoke to him and tonight he's gone back to pay for it. The show goes til Sunday and then he can bring it home. Our tastes are quite different -- I like it, but don't love it and he usually feels the same way about my favourites.


What was the painting DH picked out? 
I am glad you are getting some sun. We have had pretty days but rain again in the next few days.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What was the painting DH picked out?
> I am glad you are getting some sun. We have had pretty days but rain again in the next few days.


It's called "Dragonflies" and has lots of bright colours, mainly blues and greens. Ir's supposed to stay warm and sunny for the rest of the week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2018/04/30/lauren-appell-backlash-over-sarah-sanders-attacks-by-comedian-proves-being-mean-girl-just-isnt-funny.html

The abortion jokes were beyond disgusting. What in the world has happened to women?


----------



## lovethelake

Morning friends

Life is so busy with 2 puppies. They are really doing great, and love it. But it reminds me of the chaos when my twins were little. Going to have them in obedience training soon. I think the older one in a week or two and the younger one in a month or two. Also with the weather being in the 80's (haha) the grandkids will be here even more with their two dogs. Honestly, not much else is going on, which is good because I really do not like drama. 

I started the "Sampler Stole" from A Gathering of Lace" I was sooooo stuck on row 6. So I contacted the editor and he said he read the chart like I was, but we were reading it wrong. The only big downfall of this pattern is that it is charted on both sides, so I really have to pay attention because repairing dropped stitches is almost impossible. 

Well the 4 legged children are thinking of a morning nap, which means I can sneak into the shower.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> The toilets are the automatic flush type and this one didn't flush so a repair guy took the panel off to check the plumbing and found the body. It wouldn't have been there very long because the mall is open 7 days a week and a non-working toilet would be reported quickly.


Sounds like a murder.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yarnie did you have.... http://www.facebook.com/comedyclub143/photos/a.995531040481729.1073741828.995177623850404/1934246213276869/?type=3&hc_ref=ARTeq3Pv145h6esJaaR3FLtMgJ6G_XL2nTZu6YoTJ9aLqclxvq5cfzv0fZpHV_YYaPw pulled pork out of your bar b que?


----------



## theyarnlady

trying to catch up. So much happening cold ear infection doctors wants me to flush ear as it has wax. I am not good at it at all. Probably back to Dr. to get him to do it. It hurts doing it.

Then was going to come on yesterday but after face book internet went down. 
Bad weather here so last night attempt was a no go. Gee lightening sounded like it was hitting house.

Oh WCK Pork bar be cue was delicious. Made recipe I used before for sauce . CB was right as it took most of the day to do meat we had it Monday. It was so good, hubby kept eating it and I mean eating too much. Left over was frozen as he would have been into it again next day.

Hey LL between storms on Tues got to garden center. All veg's and a beautiful hanging plant with lovey yellow flowers look like roses but are not. Also bought another tomato plant hubby wanted only three. I put it in with them and he still does not know it is there. Also got all my herb's. Had to put them in garage as it has been raining so much that they would have died from all the rain. We have had more then 2 inches so far and tonight we are to get more.

Do you think you should show CB picture of animal WCK. You know how she gets when she see them.

If a person is stuck in the wall and is dead I would say it is more then suspicious . I mean how many people have you heard of dying inside wall.I for one do not want to die inside a wall, nor do I want a funeral in the bathroom. 

Saw bits of it on Fox's and did not find it at all funny. It amaze me how the people laugh at it . They wonder why we do not trust the newspapers and TV any more. what amazes me CB is that most of the left believe every word that is written and said. As one computer expert told me never believe all you see in paper's, TV, or the internet. I am now seeing what he was talking about.

Burning here is band at least until the last two days . We were so dry here. One fire in state park but they manage to get it under control, thanks be to God.

Would love to see painting WCK.

LTL nothing like having babies around house, good idea to take them to classes to learn what they are to do and not to do. But you do know that will not happen completely until, they know that you mean it too.

Can't help but laugh about it as I understand when had Bear as a puppy he manage to chew the leg on my antique sewing table. I did not know it until next day. He did it at night.

Oh my gosh two sided chart and I thought I had problems. Hope you got it straighten out. 

Bridge Gate has problems seem road and bridge are seperating at the seam. So much for lasting 20 years. It took 7 men to stand there and look at it to come up with that. This was reported to me late yesterday by husband who was a cross the street and joining in conversation. They needed his help.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I just saw this bird at my feeder. https://www.google.com/search?q=blue+finch&client=firefox-b-1&tbm=isch&tbs=rimg:CXYlRT4IMPS1Ijj_1zo3ILYQNV7tg9nZAYyt4Mjalw2i-w-59oNUfHBDqJd4wiAxmmdT-9jcuECX_1TQkJWK7afoY9GyoSCf_1OjcgthA1XEbUJmO168OjzKhIJu2D2dkBjK3gRxXsz3kvcua0qEgkyNqXDaL7D7hHW1iL6gApL7yoSCX2g1R8cEOolEVxricYnFlv5KhIJ3jCIDGaZ1P4Rh6_1wBwfMOsMqEgn2Ny4QJf9NCREnGt06OZ_1EWCoSCQlYrtp-hj0bEQfk5_1E50Vio&tbo=u&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi2k5rvseraAhWKqVQKHWzJDe4Q9C96BAgBEBg&biw=1201&bih=592&dpr=1.5#imgrc=SKgEESGkhnPqbM: feeder.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> trying to catch up. So much happening cold ear infection doctors wants me to flush ear as it has wax. I am not good at it at all. Probably back to Dr. to get him to do it. It hurts doing it.
> 
> Then was going to come on yesterday but after face book internet went down.
> Bad weather here so last night attempt was a no go. Gee lightening sounded like it was hitting house.
> 
> Oh WCK Pork bar be cue was delicious. Made recipe I used before for sauce . CB was right as it took most of the day to do meat we had it Monday. It was so good, hubby kept eating it and I mean eating too much. Left over was frozen as he would have been into it again next day.
> 
> Hey LL between storms on Tues got to garden center. All veg's and a beautiful hanging plant with lovey yellow flowers look like roses but are not. Also bought another tomato plant hubby wanted only three. I put it in with them and he still does not know it is there. Also got all my herb's. Had to put them in garage as it has been raining so much that they would have died from all the rain. We have had more then 2 inches so far and tonight we are to get more.
> 
> Do you think you should show CB picture of animal WCK. You know how she gets when she see them.
> 
> If a person is stuck in the wall and is dead I would say it is more then suspicious . I mean how many people have you heard of dying inside wall.I for one do not want to die inside a wall, nor do I want a funeral in the bathroom.
> 
> Saw bits of it on Fox's and did not find it at all funny. It amaze me how the people laugh at it . They wonder why we do not trust the newspapers and TV any more. what amazes me CB is that most of the left believe every word that is written and said. As one computer expert told me never believe all you see in paper's, TV, or the internet. I am now seeing what he was talking about.
> 
> Burning here is band at least until the last two days . We were so dry here. One fire in state park but they manage to get it under control, thanks be to God.
> 
> Would love to see painting WCK.
> 
> LTL nothing like having babies around house, good idea to take them to classes to learn what they are to do and not to do. But you do know that will not happen completely until, they know that you mean it too.
> 
> Can't help but laugh about it as I understand when had Bear as a puppy he manage to chew the leg on my antique sewing table. I did not know it until next day. He did it at night.
> 
> Oh my gosh two sided chart and I thought I had problems. Hope you got it straighten out.
> 
> Bridge Gate has problems seem road and bridge are seperating at the seam. So much for lasting 20 years. It took 7 men to stand there and look at it to come up with that. This was reported to me late yesterday by husband who was a cross the street and joining in conversation. They needed his help.


YL - I hope you feel better. Be careful with your ears. Lots of things can happen. We know in this house... It's the cause of my husband's problems. He had a virus that damaged his ear.

Didn't sleep last night. Can't wait to go to bed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends
> 
> Life is so busy with 2 puppies. They are really doing great, and love it. But it reminds me of the chaos when my twins were little. Going to have them in obedience training soon. I think the older one in a week or two and the younger one in a month or two. Also with the weather being in the 80's (haha) the grandkids will be here even more with their two dogs. Honestly, not much else is going on, which is good because I really do not like drama.
> 
> I started the "Sampler Stole" from A Gathering of Lace" I was sooooo stuck on row 6. So I contacted the editor and he said he read the chart like I was, but we were reading it wrong. The only big downfall of this pattern is that it is charted on both sides, so I really have to pay attention because repairing dropped stitches is almost impossible.
> 
> Well the 4 legged children are thinking of a morning nap, which means I can sneak into the shower.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your nap.
> I will have to have a look at the shawl pattern.I was stumped by the teddy bear pattern and all I had to do was look back a page. ha. Sometimes our brain freezes up.
> Have fun with the grands and puppies.
> 
> ttfn


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I don't know how I post in LTL's message. Grr. 

Today is the day finally that I get to go with my friends for my birthday. It only took us 6 weeks to get together. It is starting to rain but we are meeting in town. 
Everyone enjoy your day. XX


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just saw this bird at my feeder. https://www.google.com/search?q=blue+finch&client=firefox-b-1&tbm=isch&tbs=rimg:CXYlRT4IMPS1Ijj_1zo3ILYQNV7tg9nZAYyt4Mjalw2i-w-59oNUfHBDqJd4wiAxmmdT-9jcuECX_1TQkJWK7afoY9GyoSCf_1OjcgthA1XEbUJmO168OjzKhIJu2D2dkBjK3gRxXsz3kvcua0qEgkyNqXDaL7D7hHW1iL6gApL7yoSCX2g1R8cEOolEVxricYnFlv5KhIJ3jCIDGaZ1P4Rh6_1wBwfMOsMqEgn2Ny4QJf9NCREnGt06OZ_1EWCoSCQlYrtp-hj0bEQfk5_1E50Vio&tbo=u&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi2k5rvseraAhWKqVQKHWzJDe4Q9C96BAgBEBg&biw=1201&bih=592&dpr=1.5#imgrc=SKgEESGkhnPqbM: feeder.


Oh that is so beautiful thanks for sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2018/04/30/lauren-appell-backlash-over-sarah-sanders-attacks-by-comedian-proves-being-mean-girl-just-isnt-funny.html
> 
> The abortion jokes were beyond disgusting. What in the world has happened to women?


I went on internet and saw her whole routine on C Span. It was more then just ugly it was unbelievable . So much for women supporting each other.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> YL - I hope you feel better. Be careful with your ears. Lots of things can happen. We know in this house... It's the cause of my husband's problems. He had a virus that damaged his ear.
> 
> Didn't sleep last night. Can't wait to go to bed.


Hope you were able to get sleep, not fun when it happens.

Will do as you say LL about ear. Thank youl


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know how I post in LTL's message. Grr.
> 
> Today is the day finally that I get to go with my friends for my birthday. It only took us 6 weeks to get together. It is starting to rain but we are meeting in town.
> Everyone enjoy your day. XX


Oh even with rain know you will have fun. It's in your nature to have fun and be silly.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know how I post in LTL's message. Grr.
> 
> Today is the day finally that I get to go with my friends for my birthday. It only took us 6 weeks to get together. It is starting to rain but we are meeting in town.
> Everyone enjoy your day. XX


Have a great time and tell us all about it.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Hope you were able to get sleep, not fun when it happens.
> 
> Will do as you say LL about ear. Thank youl


Keep us posted!


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Keep us posted!


Now the other ear hurts may be sinus infection. :sm19:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> trying to catch up. So much happening cold ear infection doctors wants me to flush ear as it has wax. I am not good at it at all. Probably back to Dr. to get him to do it. It hurts doing it.
> 
> Then was going to come on yesterday but after face book internet went down.
> Bad weather here so last night attempt was a no go. Gee lightening sounded like it was hitting house.
> 
> Oh WCK Pork bar be cue was delicious. Made recipe I used before for sauce . CB was right as it took most of the day to do meat we had it Monday. It was so good, hubby kept eating it and I mean eating too much. Left over was frozen as he would have been into it again next day.
> 
> Hey LL between storms on Tues got to garden center. All veg's and a beautiful hanging plant with lovey yellow flowers look like roses but are not. Also bought another tomato plant hubby wanted only three. I put it in with them and he still does not know it is there. Also got all my herb's. Had to put them in garage as it has been raining so much that they would have died from all the rain. We have had more then 2 inches so far and tonight we are to get more.
> 
> Do you think you should show CB picture of animal WCK. You know how she gets when she see them.
> 
> If a person is stuck in the wall and is dead I would say it is more then suspicious . I mean how many people have you heard of dying inside wall.I for one do not want to die inside a wall, nor do I want a funeral in the bathroom.
> 
> Saw bits of it on Fox's and did not find it at all funny. It amaze me how the people laugh at it . They wonder why we do not trust the newspapers and TV any more. what amazes me CB is that most of the left believe every word that is written and said. As one computer expert told me never believe all you see in paper's, TV, or the internet. I am now seeing what he was talking about.
> 
> Burning here is band at least until the last two days . We were so dry here. One fire in state park but they manage to get it under control, thanks be to God.
> 
> Would love to see painting WCK.
> 
> LTL nothing like having babies around house, good idea to take them to classes to learn what they are to do and not to do. But you do know that will not happen completely until, they know that you mean it too.
> 
> Can't help but laugh about it as I understand when had Bear as a puppy he manage to chew the leg on my antique sewing table. I did not know it until next day. He did it at night.
> 
> Oh my gosh two sided chart and I thought I had problems. Hope you got it straighten out.
> 
> Bridge Gate has problems seem road and bridge are seperating at the seam. So much for lasting 20 years. It took 7 men to stand there and look at it to come up with that. This was reported to me late yesterday by husband who was a cross the street and joining in conversation. They needed his help.


Hope you feel better soon Yarnie ♥

Sounds like your bridge might be entertaining you again this summer :sm23:

We've been watching a lot of hockey this week so haven't been on much. Only another month or so to go!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know how I post in LTL's message. Grr.
> 
> Today is the day finally that I get to go with my friends for my birthday. It only took us 6 weeks to get together. It is starting to rain but we are meeting in town.
> Everyone enjoy your day. XX


How was your lunch CB? Hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Now the other ear hurts may be sinus infection. :sm19:


Just what you didn't need!! Have you got something for it?


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know how I post in LTL's message. Grr.
> 
> Today is the day finally that I get to go with my friends for my birthday. It only took us 6 weeks to get together. It is starting to rain but we are meeting in town.
> Everyone enjoy your day. XX


No hard feelings 

Has been hot here, and really have to watch the pups. I am concerned they might get overheated since this is their first heatwave. Grandkids coming for the night so my son and DIL can go to a work function.

This is hilarious. Bought some walkie talkies to replace the old ones. So charged them up, used them with my grandson, put them on the kitchen table and forgot about them. Sooooo at 5:02 AM I hear what sounds like that evil doll Chucky talking in my house. I for the life of me can't figure out what it is. So I shoot out of bed, nervous and don't want the pups to wake up, to find out it is one of the walkie talkies saying, "Please charge battery". It was so creepy. And yes of course the dynamic duo woke up!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Now the other ear hurts may be sinus infection. :sm19:


Get to a doctor. You don't want permanent damage. Had happened to us.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Now the other ear hurts may be sinus infection. :sm19:


Doctor might not give you an antibiotic. They are cutting back because of overuse. Take Sudafed. I take two pills. Forgot the other. Talk to doctor.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> No hard feelings
> 
> Has been hot here, and really have to watch the pups. I am concerned they might get overheated since this is their first heatwave. Grandkids coming for the night so my son and DIL can go to a work function.
> 
> This is hilarious. Bought some walkie talkies to replace the old ones. So charged them up, used them with my grandson, put them on the kitchen table and forgot about them. Sooooo at 5:02 AM I hear what sounds like that evil doll Chucky talking in my house. I for the life of me can't figure out what it is. So I shoot out of bed, nervous and don't want the pups to wake up, to find out it is one of the walkie talkies saying, "Please charge battery". It was so creepy. And yes of course the dynamic duo woke up!


Oh my!


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> No hard feelings
> 
> Has been hot here, and really have to watch the pups. I am concerned they might get overheated since this is their first heatwave. Grandkids coming for the night so my son and DIL can go to a work function.
> 
> This is hilarious. Bought some walkie talkies to replace the old ones. So charged them up, used them with my grandson, put them on the kitchen table and forgot about them. Sooooo at 5:02 AM I hear what sounds like that evil doll Chucky talking in my house. I for the life of me can't figure out what it is. So I shoot out of bed, nervous and don't want the pups to wake up, to find out it is one of the walkie talkies saying, "Please charge battery". It was so creepy. And yes of course the dynamic duo woke up!


Not funny at the time, but funny after the fact :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> No hard feelings
> 
> Has been hot here, and really have to watch the pups. I am concerned they might get overheated since this is their first heatwave. Grandkids coming for the night so my son and DIL can go to a work function.
> 
> This is hilarious. Bought some walkie talkies to replace the old ones. So charged them up, used them with my grandson, put them on the kitchen table and forgot about them. Sooooo at 5:02 AM I hear what sounds like that evil doll Chucky talking in my house. I for the life of me can't figure out what it is. So I shoot out of bed, nervous and don't want the pups to wake up, to find out it is one of the walkie talkies saying, "Please charge battery". It was so creepy. And yes of course the dynamic duo woke up!


Oh I should not laugh as am sure it was a worry. But darn it is funny. As you were telling it thought it may be one of the puppies .


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you feel better soon Yarnie ♥
> 
> Sounds like your bridge might be entertaining you again this summer :sm23:
> 
> We've been watching a lot of hockey this week so haven't been on much. Only another month or so to go!


Oh I will not life threating, think a lot of it is because of allergy's and then going into infection.

Hope team you want to win does.

How is your mom doing and your Dad?


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Get to a doctor. You don't want permanent damage. Had happened to us.


thanks LL went to Dr. for it last Monday . Said if not getting better in next week.

Have to tell you not hearing sometime is the best thing. Like when hubby is yelling about something. :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I will not life threating, think a lot of it is because of allergy's and then going into infection.
> 
> Hope team you want to win does.
> 
> How is your mom doing and your Dad?


Hi Yarnie. How was your day? Are you putting heat on your ears?

We are also watching some of the eastern teams play so that makes for a lot of TV; I think we watch more TV during the playoffs than we do for the whole year. Winnipeg Jets are playing tonight and they are winning so far which will give them 3 games to 2 over Nashville and they would need to win 1 more to finish the series.

Dad is enjoying the hockey games too even though Edmonton isn't playing. He always says he is the same, maybe a little slower. He uses the wheel chair a little more often lately. Mom doesn't have much energy and dozes off in her chair a lot. She has a follow up appointment with her cardiologist on Monday.

It was such a beautiful day here. I started cleaning cupboards, we have a lot of cupboards ..........


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> thanks LL went to Dr. for it last Monday . Said if not getting better in next week.
> 
> Have to tell you not hearing sometime is the best thing. Like when hubby is yelling about something. :sm17:


Is hubby still supervising bridge work? That will keep him busy.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> thanks LL went to Dr. for it last Monday . Said if not getting better in next week.
> 
> Have to tell you not hearing sometime is the best thing. Like when hubby is yelling about something. :sm17:


Ha ha! Yes tune them out. That's what happened to me. Allergies went into infection. Next time catch it early with decongestants. That's what I am doing.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Ha ha! Yes tune them out. That's what happened to me. Allergies went into infection. Next time catch it early with decongestants. That's what I am doing.


Hey LL -- you're a night owl today! How was your day?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Hey LL -- you're a night owl today! How was your day?


Yes I'm awake and in bed. Had company for dinner. Can't sleep. Ready to try now. Very late.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie. How was your day? Are you putting heat on your ears?
> 
> We are also watching some of the eastern teams play so that makes for a lot of TV; I think we watch more TV during the playoffs than we do for the whole year. Winnipeg Jets are playing tonight and they are winning so far which will give them 3 games to 2 over Nashville and they would need to win 1 more to finish the series.
> 
> Dad is enjoying the hockey games too even though Edmonton isn't playing. He always says he is the same, maybe a little slower. He uses the wheel chair a little more often lately. Mom doesn't have much energy and dozes off in her chair a lot. She has a follow up appointment with her cardiologist on Monday.
> 
> It was such a beautiful day here. I started cleaning cupboards, we have a lot of cupboards ..........


yea your team is winning.

Glad to hear about them both. Know you worry about them and know you will be there for them too. Hope Cardiologist can help her.

Oh spring clean up understand that always feel better when done with it. Everyone on our block has water in their basement we had about 5 inches of rain in two day.

The bridge gate continues. Hubby being who he is found out that there is a crack between sidewalk and road. So much for new bridge lasting 20 years. Old one was built in the 1800's had a plac on it announce year it was built. Nothing wrong with it in all those years, but county decide it had to be replace. So much for government wouldn't you know.

Beautiful day here in the low 80's , planted all my flowers and herb's and pepper's . Hubby does the tomatoes. He just discovered I bought one too. He did not know it until he counted them today. Had a good laugh bought them about 4 day's ago and he just found out.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Ha ha! Yes tune them out. That's what happened to me. Allergies went into infection. Next time catch it early with decongestants. That's what I am doing.


Have allergy medicine take every day . But they are bad this year. So who knows will see what doctor day's next week.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Yes I'm awake and in bed. Had company for dinner. Can't sleep. Ready to try now. Very late.


You sound like a night owl :sm17: Have a blessed night's rest.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> You sound like a night owl :sm17: Have a blessed night's rest.


I'm not a night owl. Usually in bed by 8:00. I had dishes to do. That kept me up.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Have allergy medicine take every day . But they are bad this year. So who knows will see what doctor day's next week.


I think some people get it in spring and others in fall. For me it's fall. Just take care of yourself!


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I think some people get it in spring and others in fall. For me it's fall. Just take care of yourself!


I have it worst in spring and again in fall. In between to just how it goes.

Now can not go in back yard to sit mother Robin is very up set as her nest is above my chair.

Like you but I am doing early get dish separated for hubby to do. :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I have it worst in spring and again in fall. In between to just how it goes.
> 
> Now can not go in back yard to sit mother Robin is very up set as her nest is above my chair.
> 
> Like you but I am doing early get dish separated for hubby to do. :sm23:


I had to have a scope put up my nose and down my throat because of all of the infection from allergies. I think my hearing has been compromised. 
It took me 6 months to get over and I had to see a specialist. Had to have the Epling Maneuver done on me. Test after test after test. I dread the season.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

The weather has been beautiful here. I had fun at my late, late birthday lunch with my friends. Yesterday a family reunion. Tired today. Tomorrow to the dr again with my mother. New heart dr. I know your mother has an appointment tomorrow with her dr. Let us know what the dr says about your mother.
Love to all. Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> The weather has been beautiful here. I had fun at my late, late birthday lunch with my friends. Yesterday a family reunion. Tired today. Tomorrow to the dr again with my mother. New heart dr. I know your mother has an appointment tomorrow with her dr. Let us know what the dr says about your mother.
> Love to all. Sweet dreams.♥


Glad you had fun. Let us know how your mom is doing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I just came across this video. WCK and I were talking about it a few days ago. Hell is for real. 
https://faithtrend.com/2017/08/24/hell-is-real-but-thank-god-so-is-jesus-he-is-the-only-way/


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just came across this video. WCK and I were talking about it a few days ago. Hell is for real.
> https://faithtrend.com/2017/08/24/hell-is-real-but-thank-god-so-is-jesus-he-is-the-only-way/


why yes it is. Amen


----------



## theyarnlady

Today got lots of work done outside including cleaning part of garage that my husband uses as a junk draw I mean the whole of the garage. Not all done but got a part of side done.

Got up this am and look outside and bird house Mr. Wren was trying to get The Miss to come and take a look. He even check inside. But no off she flew. Now this is the second year she has done this. She sure is picky.

Hope all had a good day and sleep knowing that Jesus has sent his angels to surround you .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Today got lots of work done outside including cleaning part of garage that my husband uses as a junk draw I mean the whole of the garage. Not all done but got a part of side done.
> 
> Got up this am and look outside and bird house Mr. Wren was trying to get The Miss to come and take a look. He even check inside. But no off she flew. Now this is the second year she has done this. She sure is picky.
> 
> Hope all had a good day and sleep knowing that Jesus has sent his angels to surround you .


Don't you just love Spring cleaning. 
You will have little wrens in awhile. I bet she takes him up on coming in the house with him.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't you just love Spring cleaning.
> You will have little wrens in awhile. I bet she takes him up on coming in the house with him.


I don't mine cleaning but when you see the mess my husband can do . I clean out garden shed it was so nice. Well open the door and it is a mess and full of junk. The man is becoming a pack rat.

No Ms. Wren did that last year too. She is a fussy bird that one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I don't mine cleaning but when you see the mess my husband can do . I clean out garden shed it was so nice. Well open the door and it is a mess and full of junk. The man is becoming a pack rat.
> 
> No Ms. Wren did that last year too. She is a fussy bird that one.


I have to admit I am more messy than DH. GS and I painted today and you should see the mess we made.
We have had pretty birds at our feeders. Today a wood pecker. I haven't seen one since we stopped feeding the dogs outside. Mr. Squirrel is a big feeder from the dish too. Hand fulls at a time. :sm06: 
I don't know if we have wrens I will have to see what they look like. We have the Carolina wrens that nest in the wreaths and empty pots. They always scare me when they fly out at me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Next weekend the 19th my middle grandchild graduates from high school. My DD is already bawling. She will put on a show crying. She is trying to drag me down with her. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have to admit I am more messy than DH. GS and I painted today and you should see the mess we made.
> We have had pretty birds at our feeders. Today a wood pecker. I haven't seen one since we stopped feeding the dogs outside. Mr. Squirrel is a big feeder from the dish too. Hand fulls at a time. :sm06:
> I don't know if we have wrens I will have to see what they look like. We have the Carolina wrens that nest in the wreaths and empty pots. They always scare me when they fly out at me.


What did you paint? We have two wood peckers that come to the feeder.
As to Squirrel's Hubby feeds them French fry's and they love them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> What did you paint? We have two wood peckers that come to the feeder.
> As to Squirrel's Hubby feeds them French fry's and they love them.


Someone gave him a gun case. He wanted a special stain so we made it up with oil paint. Too much drama for me these days. He had to wait for it to dry so he can paint the sides and inside. He is funny to watch . He really gets into it. I just want to paint and be done with it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Next weekend the 19th my middle grandchild graduates from high school. My DD is already bawling. She will put on a show crying. She is trying to drag me down with her. :sm17:


Bet you will cry to at graduation. It is hard not to when you think of a child as a baby and then they grow up and gone.


----------



## theyarnlady

I had to change my password four times yesterday someone hack my FB page. Gee getting so I do not want to go on there any more. At least with my virus protection they can not get into my email.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Bet you will cry to at graduation. It is hard not to when you think of a child as a baby and then they grow up and gone.


I know. He is going to school in town but staying on campus. He is the first baby. I know I bawled at the first GS's graduation. I embarrassed myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I had to change my password four times yesterday someone hack my FB page. Gee getting so I do not want to go on there any more. At least with my virus protection they can not get into my email.


I have never been hacked but lots of my friends that use smart phones get hacked all the time.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never been hacked but lots of my friends that use smart phones get hacked all the time.


I will not use my phone and number on there. It just drives me nuts when I have to change it four times and the robot who is a sign to test if you are hack said we can see your pass word was change and would you like to change it. Dah wish I was able to speck or post to a human begin on there. I mean 4 times in one day and they can't figure out that after 4 times maybe should check what is going on.


----------



## lovethelake

Morning. Busy here, but no drama! Grandkids went swimming on Saturday and spent the night. In between puppy naps I got some flowers planted. I am sure if I brought them out with me they would be so helpful!!!!! The older pup is going for his first obedience class, the little girl is not old enough. They have them stay all day and do puppy day camp to socialize and do short sessions throughout the day. They have a program that you leave them there for a month, I told them I would not survive that, they are my babies. But maybe if I had been smart I would have booked a month long cruise and then they could stay there. Naw, not my thing. I did quit that shawl I started. The pattern was easy enough once you got going. But with the pattern on both sides (that included yarn overs, K2T, slip/k2t/ Pass over) with the white cobweb yarn and size two bamboo needles if I missed or dropped one stitch it was almost impossible to fix it without ripping out rows and rows. I got to row 36 out of a 46 row repeat, but then I still had 6 and a half more repeats, two 100+ row borders, then....a knitted on border all around. I could have done it, but I think I will find a pattern that either knits or purls on the WS, just to keep my sanity. Might do a large circle shawl because I love to do those.

Going to try to sneak in a quick shower while the pups are semi napping after breakfast.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning. Busy here, but no drama! Grandkids went swimming on Saturday and spent the night. In between puppy naps I got some flowers planted. I am sure if I brought them out with me they would be so helpful!!!!! The older pup is going for his first obedience class, the little girl is not old enough. They have them stay all day and do puppy day camp to socialize and do short sessions throughout the day. They have a program that you leave them there for a month, I told them I would not survive that, they are my babies. But maybe if I had been smart I would have booked a month long cruise and then they could stay there. Naw, not my thing. I did quit that shawl I started. The pattern was easy enough once you got going. But with the pattern on both sides (that included yarn overs, K2T, slip/k2t/ Pass over) with the white cobweb yarn and size two bamboo needles if I missed or dropped one stitch it was almost impossible to fix it without ripping out rows and rows. I got to row 36 out of a 46 row repeat, but then I still had 6 and a half more repeats, two 100+ row borders, then....a knitted on border all around. I could have done it, but I think I will find a pattern that either knits or purls on the WS, just to keep my sanity. Might do a large circle shawl because I love to do those.
> 
> Going to try to sneak in a quick shower while the pups are semi napping after breakfast.


Are you having warm weather? It was 92 here today. Warm enough for swimming. I am glad you had fun with the grands.
What do they teach the dales at obedence class? My DB and SIL took their dogs. It didn't work on them because they are afraid to tell their dogs no. ha. 
A month is too long without babies. I am always so upset when I go on vacation without my pets.
I saw this and it reminded me of Solo. 
https://thewhoot.com/crochet/how-to-crochet-a-mini-vintage-caravan?omhide=true


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> The weather has been beautiful here. I had fun at my late, late birthday lunch with my friends. Yesterday a family reunion. Tired today. Tomorrow to the dr again with my mother. New heart dr. I know your mother has an appointment tomorrow with her dr. Let us know what the dr says about your mother.
> Love to all. Sweet dreams.♥


Wonderful that you had such a good weekend with your friends and the family reunion. Did you have lots of people at the reunion?

Hope the new dr is good for your mom.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just came across this video. WCK and I were talking about it a few days ago. Hell is for real.
> https://faithtrend.com/2017/08/24/hell-is-real-but-thank-god-so-is-jesus-he-is-the-only-way/


Most important -- so is Heaven!!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Today got lots of work done outside including cleaning part of garage that my husband uses as a junk draw I mean the whole of the garage. Not all done but got a part of side done.
> 
> Got up this am and look outside and bird house Mr. Wren was trying to get The Miss to come and take a look. He even check inside. But no off she flew. Now this is the second year she has done this. She sure is picky.
> 
> Hope all had a good day and sleep knowing that Jesus has sent his angels to surround you .


Has Mr Wren brought her back to check it out again? We put a new hummingbird feeder out a couple of weeks ago and the first batch of nectar disappeared but they don't seem to like it anymore after I refilled it. I've seen them flit up and flit away and it's still almost full.

I've been on a cleaning binge lately, I need to get over the urge and start knitting again :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I don't mine cleaning but when you see the mess my husband can do . I clean out garden shed it was so nice. Well open the door and it is a mess and full of junk. The man is becoming a pack rat.
> 
> No Ms. Wren did that last year too. She is a fussy bird that one.


I stay out of DH's workshop and he stays out of yarn closets -- good for both of us


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Next weekend the 19th my middle grandchild graduates from high school. My DD is already bawling. She will put on a show crying. She is trying to drag me down with her. :sm17:


Congrats to your GS; I know you are very proud of him


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Has Mr Wren brought her back to check it out again? We put a new hummingbird feeder out a couple of weeks ago and the first batch of nectar disappeared but they don't seem to like it anymore after I refilled it. I've seen them flit up and flit away and it's still almost full.
> 
> I've been on a cleaning binge lately, I need to get over the urge and start knitting again :sm23:


When the honey suckle comes in bloom here the hummers leave. They come back to the feeders after the blooms are gone. Do you think it is the same for your hummers? Do you make the nectar 4 parts water to one part sugar?
I wish I could get on a cleaning binge. Now am spending more time outside. I am not knitting either except the scubby I made while at drs office yesterday.
You have your meeting in the morning. It that what all the cleaning is about?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> When the honey suckle comes in bloom here the hummers leave. They come back to the feeders after the blooms are gone. Do you think it is the same for your hummers? Do you make the nectar 4 parts water to one part sugar?
> I wish I could get on a cleaning binge. Now am spending more time outside. I am not knitting either except the scubby I made while at drs office yesterday.
> You have your meeting in the morning. It that what all the cleaning is about?


DH bought the nectar; maybe they like the rhodos and azaleas better.

I've been procrastinating about cleaning cupboards and closets and decided I better get to it and then started on windows. I'll vacuum tomorrow before the knitting group arrives.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> DH bought the nectar; maybe they like the rhodos and azaleas better.
> 
> I've been procrastinating about cleaning cupboards and closets and decided I better get to it and then started on windows. I'll vacuum tomorrow before the knitting group arrives.


How was your group yesterday WCK? Have you finished with your cleaning yet?
LL were are you?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was your group yesterday WCK? Have you finished with your cleaning yet?
> LL were are you?


Hi, CB. I'm here. I haven't gotten any KP emails. Suddenly I got yours. Not much new here. I'm just cleaning the house all the time.
How are you? Anything new. Going to attempt to exercise now. Will be back. Distant cousin coming for an overnight. She's picking up her
daughter who's in college here.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was your group yesterday WCK? Have you finished with your cleaning yet?
> LL were are you?


Time keeps going by so quickly! The knitting group had a great time on Wed - we laughed a lot at DH's second piece of art that he bought at the sale last week. I thought he was joking when he said he also bought "Odd Balls" and wanted to hang it in the family room. It's definitely a conversation piece :sm16: I'll try to get a pic posted later. Spring also seems to have brought out the scammers and we compared notes on all the strange phone calls and emails we've been getting.

Cleaning is a never ending chore ...... I've been scrubbing the deck, railings and table and chairs.

What have you been up to? When are you going to GS's grad?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, CB. I'm here. I haven't gotten any KP emails. Suddenly I got yours. Not much new here. I'm just cleaning the house all the time.
> How are you? Anything new. Going to attempt to exercise now. Will be back. Distant cousin coming for an overnight. She's picking up her
> daughter who's in college here.


Hope you had a nice visit with your cousin LL. I think I'm almost ready to put blinders on so I can ignore cleaning for a couple of days.

I've sure missed playing Words with you, so disappointed that they took the Windows version of the game down :sm03:


----------



## west coast kitty

Yarnie -- are you ok?


----------



## west coast kitty

OMG -- I thought this had to be a joke, but apparently not

http://edmontonsun.com/news/world/sexuality-educator-suggests-parents-should-ask-babies-for-permission-to-change-their-diapers/wcm/ceeb05b4-1d9d-4b51-845a-e9838a80f525


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Time keeps going by so quickly! The knitting group had a great time on Wed - we laughed a lot at DH's second piece of art that he bought at the sale last week. I thought he was joking when he said he also bought "Odd Balls" and wanted to hang it in the family room. It's definitely a conversation piece :sm16: I'll try to get a pic posted later. Spring also seems to have brought out the scammers and we compared notes on all the strange phone calls and emails we've been getting.
> 
> Cleaning is a never ending chore ...... I've been scrubbing the deck, railings and table and chairs.
> 
> What have you been up to? When are you going to GS's grad?


I can't wait to see you pic. 
We have scammers all the time. My mother got herself into a mess a month ago. She is still upset over herself for letting someone off the street power wash her house and cut her bushes back. We have never ending calls winning stuff and trying to get money.
Cleaning is always there. You will spend some enjoyable time on the deck.
GS's graduation is next Saturday. We will be going to his awards dinner from school Thursdays and he has a luncheon at college at lunch. Going to be an emotional time for us. We are leaving early Thursday morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> OMG -- I thought this had to be a joke, but apparently not
> 
> http://edmontonsun.com/news/world/sexuality-educator-suggests-parents-should-ask-babies-for-permission-to-change-their-diapers/wcm/ceeb05b4-1d9d-4b51-845a-e9838a80f525


How could you not laugh in her face? I would. I bet she doesn't have kids. :sm16: How stupid she is!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Now this is fat.
http://www.facebook.com/ThingsThatAreNotAesthetic/photos/pcb.1924522877559336/1924522460892711/?type=3&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK -http://www.lifenews.com/2018/05/11/massive-crowd-of-15000-canadians-line-the-streets-to-protest-abortion-at-march-for-life/


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you having warm weather? It was 92 here today. Warm enough for swimming. I am glad you had fun with the grands.
> What do they teach the dales at obedence class? My DB and SIL took their dogs. It didn't work on them because they are afraid to tell their dogs no. ha.
> A month is too long without babies. I am always so upset when I go on vacation without my pets.
> I saw this and it reminded me of Solo.
> https://thewhoot.com/crochet/how-to-crochet-a-mini-vintage-caravan?omhide=true


The trainer has been working on 'sit', 'heal', 'place' and maybe stay. But he has only been there twice and he is doing great. I will work with him a couple times a day (ten minutes at a time), and no is my favorite word to them. The whole principle is that they can't win. It is so hard to correct them at this adorable age, but when grown they need to be well behaved and not a terror of a terrier.

It is going to be in the 90's today, yikes no spring. But have a ton of things to do. My car had a major malfunctiion; the entire steering system has to be replaced. My sons thought I was insane to buy the added bumper to bumper coverage, but it will cover the $2,000+ repair. Had my house power washed and the roof cleaned to get the mold off. Wow, the house looks like new. Flowers planted, now I need go buy mulch. Attempting or maybe just thinking about cleaning my closet..........snort. Bet the grandkids show up today to swim since it is so hot. Oh dear, tooooooo quiet, must see what the devil dogs are up to.


----------



## lovethelake

west coast kitty said:


> OMG -- I thought this had to be a joke, but apparently not
> 
> http://edmontonsun.com/news/world/sexuality-educator-suggests-parents-should-ask-babies-for-permission-to-change-their-diapers/wcm/ceeb05b4-1d9d-4b51-845a-e9838a80f525


I heard that story while driving and nearly crashed because I was laughing so hard. Even though I know that my grandson is the most brilliant child on the planet, there is no way that when he was three months old would I ask his permission to change his dirty diaper. Good grief, she need more sunscreen because her brain has been fried from living down under.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> The trainer has been working on 'sit', 'heal', 'place' and maybe stay. But he has only been there twice and he is doing great. I will work with him a couple times a day (ten minutes at a time), and no is my favorite word to them. The whole principle is that they can't win. It is so hard to correct them at this adorable age, but when grown they need to be well behaved and not a terror of a terrier.
> 
> It is going to be in the 90's today, yikes no spring. But have a ton of things to do. My car had a major malfunctiion; the entire steering system has to be replaced. My sons thought I was insane to buy the added bumper to bumper coverage, but it will cover the $2,000+ repair. Had my house power washed and the roof cleaned to get the mold off. Wow, the house looks like new. Flowers planted, now I need go buy mulch. Attempting or maybe just thinking about cleaning my closet..........snort. Bet the grandkids show up today to swim since it is so hot. Oh dear, tooooooo quiet, must see what the devil dogs are up to.


We had someone train our first set of dogs. Then I decided to train them myself. Same outcome. There are times when the don't listen to us.


----------



## theyarnlady

Not much going on here in this house. Except weather went from 79 to low 40's over night. Husband had fan on windows open and furnace turn off . Also remove quilt, woke up and was freezing . I put furnace on stop fan and left window open and left him in bed and shut the door. When he woke he was cold and made sure I knew it . Well serves him right, last couple of nights fan and windows closed. Furnace on and quilt covering us.

What fun it is.

Want to wish every one a happy chocolate cookie day the 15th. That's right it is national chocolate cookie day really.

Also happy mothers day and I mean happy . We deserve it we work for it and darn we are going to claim it. We are all mothers every last one of us. We always are mothering someone or something. :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I had a plant swap yesterday. I got everything planted . It is starting to get hot so I want everything in place so all I have to do is water everyday. The pool guy has not shown up. Hoping we can get the pool up this year. Last year we closed it after a month of throwing chemicals in and wasting money.
What is everyone else up too?
Oh Yarnie why did you have to say chocolate cookie day? Now I want cookies.
True Yarnie about we are all mothers. We mother our husbands ,our kids, our grands, our friends, our pets who ever will let us mother them. ha 
I went to visit with my mother for a few hours and took her some homemade bread. Things have changed from the past celebrating with my kids and when my daddy was alive. My brother didn't have his kids out of town and my sister didn't live away. Everyone goes their own way. I miss my mil too.I am not down just have to face life is full of change.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had a plant swap yesterday. I got everything planted . It is starting to get hot so I want everything in place so all I have to do is water everyday. The pool guy has not shown up. Hoping we can get the pool up this year. Last year we closed it after a month of throwing chemicals in and wasting money.
> What is everyone else up too?
> Oh Yarnie why did you have to say chocolate cookie day? Now I want cookies.
> True Yarnie about we are all mothers. We mother our husbands ,our kids, our grands, our friends, our pets who ever will let us mother them. ha
> I went to visit with my mother for a few hours and took her some homemade bread. Things have changed from the past celebrating with my kids and when my daddy was alive. My brother didn't have his kids out of town and my sister didn't live away. Everyone goes their own way. I miss my mil too.I am not down just have to face life is full of change.


I found a good trick to making chocolate chip cookies. I leave out 1/2 cup of flour (Nestle's Choc Chip recipe on package of chips). It makes the cookie much better. More buttery and yummy.

Yes, life is full of changes. All the time. Some better some worse. Wish I could fix a few changes. I missed my mother terribly yesterday. VERY sad day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I found a good trick to making chocolate chip cookies. I leave out 1/2 cup of flour (Nestle's Choc Chip recipe on package of chips). It makes the cookie much better. More buttery and yummy.
> 
> Yes, life is full of changes. All the time. Some better some worse. Wish I could fix a few changes. I missed my mother terribly yesterday. VERY sad day.


When my kids eat wheat I used ground oats for flour. Good idea with the less flour. I will remember when I make them again. Thanks LL.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my kids eat wheat I used ground oats for flour. Good idea with the less flour. I will remember when I make them again. Thanks LL.


Ground oats is more like an oatmeal cookie. I use only flour. Tastes better with less.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

These pics remind me of Yarnie's Willie.http://www.giveitlove.com/pets-realizing-that-theyre-going-to-the-vet/19/ :sm09:


----------



## lovethelake

Morning

Boy has it been hot. And we got some very strong winds with a thunderstorm last night. The winds were so strong and horizontal that it blew my son's windchimes off his house with the hook that held them to the house. Tried to get the pups out before it hit, but they were too spooked to do anything. So I was not surprised when I had a potty call in the middle of the night and they got up really early this morning. I had to get a new lawn tractor, which I have chosen not to know how to work. So before the storm my son called and said to do an anti-rain dance so he could get it done. I was exhausted, but he had 30 minutes to spare!

Had major car problem. The steering fluid pump started to self destruct. Put metal chips in the fluid. The pump and entire steering system had to be replaced. Fortunately I bought added coverage when I bought the car, so the $2,000+ repair is covered. 2018 has been a money bleed like I have never seen. Furnaces, water system and pump died, car died, some electrical problems, yard needs major excavation to re-grade it, rip rap needs to be redone....... I just figured that over the past 4 years I had spent so much time in Cleveland and always on call that things just did not get done a little bit at a time. So this Summer I am going to bit the bullet and just redo everything, and hopefully I will be done and the next owners can deal with it in 20 years. Thank goodness for grandkids and puppies which makes every day a 'sunny' one!

Well off to see what life has in store for me today. See you all later


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Boy has it been hot. And we got some very strong winds with a thunderstorm last night. The winds were so strong and horizontal that it blew my son's windchimes off his house with the hook that held them to the house. Tried to get the pups out before it hit, but they were too spooked to do anything. So I was not surprised when I had a potty call in the middle of the night and they got up really early this morning. I had to get a new lawn tractor, which I have chosen not to know how to work. So before the storm my son called and said to do an anti-rain dance so he could get it done. I was exhausted, but he had 30 minutes to spare!
> 
> Had major car problem. The steering fluid pump started to self destruct. Put metal chips in the fluid. The pump and entire steering system had to be replaced. Fortunately I bought added coverage when I bought the car, so the $2,000+ repair is covered. 2018 has been a money bleed like I have never seen. Furnaces, water system and pump died, car died, some electrical problems, yard needs major excavation to re-grade it, rip rap needs to be redone....... I just figured that over the past 4 years I had spent so much time in Cleveland and always on call that things just did not get done a little bit at a time. So this Summer I am going to bit the bullet and just redo everything, and hopefully I will be done and the next owners can deal with it in 20 years. Thank goodness for grandkids and puppies which makes every day a 'sunny' one!
> 
> Well off to see what life has in store for me today. See you all later


I hate it when everything falls apart at the same time.Puppies and Grands make life worth living. Cats and husband are good to if that is what you have.
How is your mother doing?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate it when everything falls apart at the same time.Puppies and Grands make life worth living. Cats and husband are good to if that is what you have.
> How is your mother doing?


It's true. Things seem to happen all at once.


----------



## theyarnlady

oh my LTL you are really having a bad year with everything going on.

Glad weather is past and nothing happen your way.

Yes when it rains it pours.


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK today it was warmer in Canada then here. But warmth is suppose to head down here tomorrow. So would like to thank you for that.


----------



## theyarnlady

CB yes it does seem to be Willie thanks for sharing it.


LL how was your visit with cousin? Am sure you enjoyed it.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> CB yes it does seem to be Willie thanks for sharing it.
> 
> LL how was your visit with cousin? Am sure you enjoyed it.


Yes, it was nice to have her. However, she did not come here to see me. She came here to pick up her daughter. I am just a hotel... Such is life.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Not much going on here in this house. Except weather went from 79 to low 40's over night. Husband had fan on windows open and furnace turn off . Also remove quilt, woke up and was freezing . I put furnace on stop fan and left window open and left him in bed and shut the door. When he woke he was cold and made sure I knew it . Well serves him right, last couple of nights fan and windows closed. Furnace on and quilt covering us.
> 
> What fun it is.
> 
> Want to wish every one a happy chocolate cookie day the 15th. That's right it is national chocolate cookie day really.
> 
> Also happy mothers day and I mean happy . We deserve it we work for it and darn we are going to claim it. We are all mothers every last one of us. We always are mothering someone or something. :sm17: :sm24:


Oh no -- I missed cookie day! I better have 2 today with my knitting group :sm23:

I've been having problems with the battery in my lap top the past couple of weeks and discovered that even when it is plugged in, sleeping or shut down there is still a draw on the battery. By the time I noticed the little icon saying "plugged in, not charging" the battery was down to 57%. The new battery finally arrived and was installed yesterday so it's back to normal.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no -- I missed cookie day! I better have 2 today with my knitting group :sm23:
> 
> I've been having problems with the battery in my lap top the past couple of weeks and discovered that even when it is plugged in, sleeping or shut down there is still a draw on the battery. By the time I noticed the little icon saying "plugged in, not charging" the battery was down to 57%. The new battery finally arrived and was installed yesterday so it's back to normal.


Good that it's fixed.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had a plant swap yesterday. I got everything planted . It is starting to get hot so I want everything in place so all I have to do is water everyday. The pool guy has not shown up. Hoping we can get the pool up this year. Last year we closed it after a month of throwing chemicals in and wasting money.
> What is everyone else up too?
> Oh Yarnie why did you have to say chocolate cookie day? Now I want cookies.
> True Yarnie about we are all mothers. We mother our husbands ,our kids, our grands, our friends, our pets who ever will let us mother them. ha
> I went to visit with my mother for a few hours and took her some homemade bread. Things have changed from the past celebrating with my kids and when my daddy was alive. My brother didn't have his kids out of town and my sister didn't live away. Everyone goes their own way. I miss my mil too.I am not down just have to face life is full of change.


I hope your flower beds are Chewy proof :sm23: Temps have reached almost 90 here the past few days, but today is a bit cooler. It would be wonderful to have some overnight rain soon to freshen everything up. The cows are moving around more today after staying in the shade earlier in the week.

Your Mom must have loved having homemade bread! I've been thinking about getting a bread maker again ...... maybe. Changes can be hard but we are lucky that it is so much easier to stay in touch even when we don't live close by.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Boy has it been hot. And we got some very strong winds with a thunderstorm last night. The winds were so strong and horizontal that it blew my son's windchimes off his house with the hook that held them to the house. Tried to get the pups out before it hit, but they were too spooked to do anything. So I was not surprised when I had a potty call in the middle of the night and they got up really early this morning. I had to get a new lawn tractor, which I have chosen not to know how to work. So before the storm my son called and said to do an anti-rain dance so he could get it done. I was exhausted, but he had 30 minutes to spare!
> 
> Had major car problem. The steering fluid pump started to self destruct. Put metal chips in the fluid. The pump and entire steering system had to be replaced. Fortunately I bought added coverage when I bought the car, so the $2,000+ repair is covered. 2018 has been a money bleed like I have never seen. Furnaces, water system and pump died, car died, some electrical problems, yard needs major excavation to re-grade it, rip rap needs to be redone....... I just figured that over the past 4 years I had spent so much time in Cleveland and always on call that things just did not get done a little bit at a time. So this Summer I am going to bit the bullet and just redo everything, and hopefully I will be done and the next owners can deal with it in 20 years. Thank goodness for grandkids and puppies which makes every day a 'sunny' one!
> 
> Well off to see what life has in store for me today. See you all later


Frustrating and a major financial hit when everything goes wrong at once. Sounds like it will be a very busy summer for you. We've been whittling away at some of our projects, still have a couple of big items like replacing more of the flooring and carpeting and it's almost time to start over again with painting.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK today it was warmer in Canada then here. But warmth is suppose to head down here tomorrow. So would like to thank you for that.


Happy to pass the heat your way Yarnie! When it hits the high 80's it's too hot for me.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Good that it's fixed.


 :sm24: I've been using the desktop when DH gets out of the den, but it's not convenient. And the hockey playoffs are still on so no evenings on Denim, but Denim has been quiet lately.

I've really missed playing Words with you; I'm still mad at them for taking the game off of Windows!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: I've been using the desktop when DH gets out of the den, but it's not convenient. And the hockey playoffs are still on so no evenings on Denim, but Denim has been quiet lately.
> 
> I've really missed playing Words with you; I'm still mad at them for taking the game off of Windows!


I miss it too. I feel terrible about it. I just cannot figure out the words on the small screen!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it was nice to have her. However, she did not come here to see me. She came here to pick up her daughter. I am just a hotel... Such is life.


But you are a good hostess. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no -- I missed cookie day! I better have 2 today with my knitting group :sm23:
> 
> I've been having problems with the battery in my lap top the past couple of weeks and discovered that even when it is plugged in, sleeping or shut down there is still a draw on the battery. By the time I noticed the little icon saying "plugged in, not charging" the battery was down to 57%. The new battery finally arrived and was installed yesterday so it's back to normal.


How was the group today? Did you get 2 cookies? I would have gotten 3.
I would have been in a panic if I didn't have my lap top. I am glad your battery came in.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I hope your flower beds are Chewy proof :sm23: Temps have reached almost 90 here the past few days, but today is a bit cooler. It would be wonderful to have some overnight rain soon to freshen everything up. The cows are moving around more today after staying in the shade earlier in the week.
> 
> Your Mom must have loved having homemade bread! I've been thinking about getting a bread maker again ...... maybe. Changes can be hard but we are lucky that it is so much easier to stay in touch even when we don't live close by.


No my flower beds are not Chewy proof nor chicken proof. I told y'all a few weeks ago about my eggs disappearing. I was only getting one a day and the faux egg would go missing and then return. I found one of the hens without feathers on her neck and her back the other day. I think she dehydrated in the sun. She died the next day. We couldn't figure out what just pluck her feathers out and not kill her.The one egg I was getting the last few days was thin and when I took the egg out it would collapse in my hand. I just couldn't figure it out. After the hen died the others stopped coming to my house. Today my son found a 3 foot long chicken snake in the dog house. He had to go to work so I called my youngest grandson over to kill the snake. We were both scared. I had a straight hoe and he had the shovel. He hit it on the head and the snake threw up my faux egg. Yuck. He pulled it out with the hay and we double whammed him. I know this is not a Mr. Slithers story but now I know where the eggs went but still don't know what did that to the hen. Whew. 
We got a short shower this after noon when I got my soap bucket out to wash my car. We are leaving in the morning to DD's for the graduation.. I hope it is not too hot Saturday. 
I have gone thru 4 bread makers but now just use my Kitchenaid to make the bread. You will love a bread maker.
I am glad the cows are happy.....


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was the group today? Did you get 2 cookies? I would have gotten 3.
> I would have been in a panic if I didn't have my lap top. I am glad your battery came in.


We had a smaller group today, 1 was on holiday and another had visitors. We celebrated Cookie day with chocolate raspberry truffle cookies and marble coffee cake -- yummy!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> No my flower beds are not Chewy proof nor chicken proof. I told y'all a few weeks ago about my eggs disappearing. I was only getting one a day and the faux egg would go missing and then return. I found one of the hens without feathers on her neck and her back the other day. I think she dehydrated in the sun. She died the next day. We couldn't figure out what just pluck her feathers out and not kill her.The one egg I was getting the last few days was thin and when I took the egg out it would collapse in my hand. I just couldn't figure it out. After the hen died the others stopped coming to my house. Today my son found a 3 foot long chicken snake in the dog house. He had to go to work so I called my youngest grandson over to kill the snake. We were both scared. I had a straight hoe and he had the shovel. He hit it on the head and the snake threw up my faux egg. Yuck. He pulled it out with the hay and we double whammed him. I know this is not a Mr. Slithers story but now I know where the eggs went but still don't know what did that to the hen. Whew.
> We got a short shower this after noon when I got my soap bucket out to wash my car. We are leaving in the morning to DD's for the graduation.. I hope it is not too hot Saturday.
> I have gone thru 4 bread makers but now just use my Kitchenaid to make the bread. You will love a bread maker.
> I am glad the cows are happy.....


Solo's Mr Slithers was the comedy and your chicken snake is the mystery drama! Good team work between you and GS to get rid of the snake and hopefully he doesn't have any buddies slithering around. Do the snakes bite the chickens as well as eat the eggs?

Have a safe trip and a great time at the graduation. I know you are very proud of him and it will be an emotional weekend ♥

I used to have a bread maker and used it a lot, but then DH stopped eating gluten a few years ago. He started eating bread again about a year ago so I've been thinking about getting another one. But then I would be tempted to eat bread too and that might not be so good.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> But you are a good hostess. :sm02:


I go all out with food and wine. There is nothing (nothing) in return. I am just a stopover.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Solo's Mr Slithers was the comedy and your chicken snake is the mystery drama! Good team work between you and GS to get rid of the snake and hopefully he doesn't have any buddies slithering around. Do the snakes bite the chickens as well as eat the eggs?
> 
> Have a safe trip and a great time at the graduation. I know you are very proud of him and it will be an emotional weekend ♥
> 
> I used to have a bread maker and used it a lot, but then DH stopped eating gluten a few years ago. He started eating bread again about a year ago so I've been thinking about getting another one. But then I would be tempted to eat bread too and that might not be so good.


I am with you on the bread making but it taste so good with real butter. If you get one I got some favorite recipes I can give you.
I know the chicken snakes will eat the chicks and eggs. I don't know about attacking them like the hen was.
We will try to be safe but can't promise not to get emotional. 
Everyone have a good weekend.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I go all out with food and wine. There is nothing (nothing) in return. I am just a stopover.


You reap what you sow. You will be blessed. You are a very good person to serve people. You have a servants heart. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> You reap what you sow. You will be blessed. You are a very good person to serve people. You have a servants heart. ♥


thank you, CB. I will keep on giving and not expect any return.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> thank you, CB. I will keep on giving and not expect any return.


You have a generous heart LL but it hurts to feel that you're being taken for granted.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> You have a generous heart LL but it hurts to feel that you're being taken for granted.


Thank you WCK. I can't do anything about it. Would cause trouble.


----------



## lovethelake

Good morning

Well if anyone knows someone selling an Ark let me know. It has rained, and sometimes blinding rain, all week. So that might be okay for the farmers, but those of us puppy training not okay. More to come from that tropical storm in Florida. The pups are running circles in the house trying to burn off energy. With my luck, it will go back to the 90's and it won't rain again for months. Next week the youngest gets her Rabies shot, so she can go to puppy camp, and maybe, just maybe I can get a few things done around here (like packing up winter clothes) when I have more time than during brief puppy naps. Having two is work, but in all honesty I am glad I got them. They will bug each other and not focus on me all the time. I can block off my entire back family room, that is tiled, and not be as worried as I could be. Hopefully the roads did not flood last night and I can get out. Won't know until I try. Hard to believe, but all these tiny rural roads are not mentioned on the TV, it is just random luck


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Good morning
> 
> Well if anyone knows someone selling an Ark let me know. It has rained, and sometimes blinding rain, all week. So that might be okay for the farmers, but those of us puppy training not okay. More to come from that tropical storm in Florida. The pups are running circles in the house trying to burn off energy. With my luck, it will go back to the 90's and it won't rain again for months. Next week the youngest gets her Rabies shot, so she can go to puppy camp, and maybe, just maybe I can get a few things done around here (like packing up winter clothes) when I have more time than during brief puppy naps. Having two is work, but in all honesty I am glad I got them. They will bug each other and not focus on me all the time. I can block off my entire back family room, that is tiled, and not be as worried as I could be. Hopefully the roads did not flood last night and I can get out. Won't know until I try. Hard to believe, but all these tiny rural roads are not mentioned on the TV, it is just random luck


We are going to have to find an Ark here. Rain coming. Lots.


----------



## lovethelake

I have to admit this storm system is almost a true tropical storm with the heavy downpours and wind. And it will not leave. I bet that we have already gotten 4-5 inches of rain, but grateful that it hasn't come all at once as in other parts of the area. We are so saturated that if we get anymore strong winds some of these 100 year old trees will come down. Some schools were closed because of all the flooding, washed out roads and trees down. I had some huge (dying or already dead) taken down this winter as a preemptive action, and boy am I glad. 

Puppies are soo cooped up. They are spooked by the wind and the dripping trees. Still more rain until Tuesday, but I am on high alert for ANY sign of no rain to get them out at a moments notice. I can't image how filthy they will be after rolling in mud, sand and mulch!

ttfn


----------



## lovethelake

Okay, I'll say it......... I thought the US bishop was an abomination. He was disrespectful to the monarchy and the British people. He turned a solemn traditional moment into a political tent revival. He should never have brought up MLK and slavery. He was long winded and way too animated for the occasion. I put it on pause and took a shower so I could fast forward it.


----------



## Lukelucy

Just watched the Royal wedding. It was great. Did anyone see it?


----------



## lovethelake

Lukelucy said:


> Just watched the Royal wedding. It was great. Did anyone see it?


I thought the carriage ride was breathtaking. She had one of the prettiest bridal gowns I have ever seen. They make a great couple. But I felt the ceremony felt forced and phony. And many in the Windsor Chapel looked uncomfortable by the ceremony. I believe that this was not an normal wedding that was just for the bride and groom, and that breaking such tradition in the chapel was wrong. If they wanted to have a wild after party with all sorts of venues great. But she is not a Brit, and when in Rome do as the Romans.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> I thought the carriage ride was breathtaking. She had one of the prettiest bridal gowns I have ever seen. They make a great couple. But I felt the ceremony felt forced and phony. And many in the Windsor Chapel looked uncomfortable by the ceremony. I believe that this was not an normal wedding that was just for the bride and groom, and that breaking such tradition in the chapel was wrong. If they wanted to have a wild after party with all sorts of venues great. But she is not a Brit, and when in Rome do as the Romans.


LTL - I completely agree with you. I felt that I saw smirks on faces when the choir was singing. It was a great performance, but to introduce it there was way off. The queen must have been beside herself... I think Camilla made a remark to Kate. It looked like that. Lots of smirks... No?


----------



## lovethelake

Lukelucy said:


> LTL - I completely agree with you. I felt that I saw smirks on faces when the choir was singing. It was a great performance, but to introduce it there was way off. The queen must have been beside herself... I think Camilla made a remark to Kate. It looked like that. Lots of smirks... No?


All you have to do is look up Al Sharpton's comments and there is the proof that this was political. You know, for over a year I had no idea that her mom was Black. It wasn't until the media pointed it out over and over again that I knew. I just don't care who her DNA is comprised from, not a big deal. They look happy and that is all that matters. American politics does not belong in a Royal Wedding. If they wanted to make an American political statement, get married in the US. Time will tell if the Royals show their displeasure behind the walls of Kensington Palace. And frankly, we will probably never know because the Royals have too much class.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> All you have to do is look up Al Sharpton's comments and there is the proof that this was political. You know, for over a year I had no idea that her mom was Black. It wasn't until the media pointed it out over and over again that I knew. I just don't care who her DNA is comprised from, not a big deal. They look happy and that is all that matters. American politics does not belong in a Royal Wedding. If they wanted to make an American political statement, get married in the US. Time will tell if the Royals show their displeasure behind the walls of Kensington Palace. And frankly, we will probably never know because the Royals have too much class.


Right again. I have a British friend that I am in touch with every day. She said that the Queen approved the service, but now she will clamp down on what is next.


----------



## lovethelake

Morning

Well an interesting day. Their breeder tried to teach me to groom..............even with her fixing them they still look like a child that gave themselves a haircut. Then the new AC/heating unit broke and condensation water poured into the house. I think I am going to have to replace the ceiling. Puppies got some shots, so now she can go to puppy camp and I can finally get somethings done around here, like put away winter clothes. Yikes, life can get messy and expensive!


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Well an interesting day. Their breeder tried to teach me to groom..............even with her fixing them they still look like a child that gave themselves a haircut. Then the new AC/heating unit broke and condensation water poured into the house. I think I am going to have to replace the ceiling. Puppies got some shots, so now she can go to puppy camp and I can finally get somethings done around here, like put away winter clothes. Yikes, life can get messy and expensive!


There's always work with a house - and problems.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Okay, I'll say it......... I thought the US bishop was an abomination. He was disrespectful to the monarchy and the British people. He turned a solemn traditional moment into a political tent revival. He should never have brought up MLK and slavery. He was long winded and way too animated for the occasion. I put it on pause and took a shower so I could fast forward it.


I missed it . The wedding was the day of our GS's graduation. We never turn the tv on. USA brings our drama to England I guess. I like tradition myself.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed it . The wedding was the day of our GS's graduation. We never turn the tv on. USA brings our drama to England I guess. I like tradition myself.


Sorry you missed it. It was wonderful.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Just watched the Royal wedding. It was great. Did anyone see it?


I didn't watch the wedding but saw the news clips. Her dress was beautiful and they looked very happy


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Well an interesting day. Their breeder tried to teach me to groom..............even with her fixing them they still look like a child that gave themselves a haircut. Then the new AC/heating unit broke and condensation water poured into the house. I think I am going to have to replace the ceiling. Puppies got some shots, so now she can go to puppy camp and I can finally get somethings done around here, like put away winter clothes. Yikes, life can get messy and expensive!


More repairs that you didn't need! Maybe use your first puppy break to take a nice nap.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed it . The wedding was the day of our GS's graduation. We never turn the tv on. USA brings our drama to England I guess. I like tradition myself.


How was the grad and family visit CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How was the grad and family visit CB?


Everything went well. We are so proud of GS.DD and I held it together. GS made fun of us as he walked playing like he was crying. He won lots of awards and scholarships. He gets his smarts from his Japanese side of the family I guess. :sm17: We met some of his family from CA. We all had a great time together. On the way home we stopped at SIL's work and saw their new home. They took us out to eat at the tallest mountain in AR. Mount Magazine. Good trip for us. Much needed vacation.
Are you ready for tomorrow's group?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everything went well. We are so proud of GS.DD and I held it together. GS made fun of us as he walked playing like he was crying. He won lots of awards and scholarships. He gets his smarts from his Japanese side of the family I guess. :sm17: We met some of his family from CA. We all had a great time together. On the way home we stopped at SIL's work and saw their new home. They took us out to eat at the tallest mountain in AR. Mount Magazine. Good trip for us. Much needed vacation.
> Are you ready for tomorrow's group?


So glad that all went well and everyone had a good visit! I think your GS inherited the best from both sides of his family and was willing to put lots of hard work into his studies. The scholarships will make it so much easier for him and his parents.

It was a beautiful hot day today. I was out pulling weeds and putting bleach on grass in the driveway. Vacuum and dust tomorrow morning before the group arrives. The forecast is calling for nice weather for the rest of the week.

Our Winnipeg hockey team lost to Vegas on Sunday in the Western finals. It was disappointing, but they played really well and have lots to be proud of. Vegas will play either Washington or Tampa after the final Eastern game is played tomorrow. Vegas is a new expansion team that was just created this season and the team has made history by making it to the playoff finals so we are hoping they win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everything went well. We are so proud of GS.DD and I held it together. GS made fun of us as he walked playing like he was crying. He won lots of awards and scholarships. He gets his smarts from his Japanese side of the family I guess. :sm17: We met some of his family from CA. We all had a great time together. On the way home we stopped at SIL's work and saw their new home. They took us out to eat at the tallest mountain in AR. Mount Magazine. Good trip for us. Much needed vacation.
> Are you ready for tomorrow's group?


Beautiful view!


----------



## lovethelake

Well poop I was wrong. When I had the furnace replaced that did not include the AC unit. So the money hemorrhaging continues. Some mulch was delivered and then it poured, so there went that afternoon.

Both puppies went to camp yesterday, so I did get to dive into my closet and start some late spring cleaning, but first I emptied out all the drawers in my vanity and threw out tons of stuff. It was scary how much old makeup and other items were squirreled away. A friend of mine has an elderly neighbor that gets my clothes. and what she can't use she takes to Goodwill.

Today I am putting the puppies in camp and then redeem a Mother's Day gift certificate for a facial. Then off to Costco to shop for this weekend of friends and family. Wonder what else will break while I am gone.....


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't watch the wedding but saw the news clips. Her dress was beautiful and they looked very happy


Yes they do look very happy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> So glad that all went well and everyone had a good visit! I think your GS inherited the best from both sides of his family and was willing to put lots of hard work into his studies. The scholarships will make it so much easier for him and his parents.
> 
> It was a beautiful hot day today. I was out pulling weeds and putting bleach on grass in the driveway. Vacuum and dust tomorrow morning before the group arrives. The forecast is calling for nice weather for the rest of the week.
> 
> Our Winnipeg hockey team lost to Vegas on Sunday in the Western finals. It was disappointing, but they played really well and have lots to be proud of. Vegas will play either Washington or Tampa after the final Eastern game is played tomorrow. Vegas is a new expansion team that was just created this season and the team has made history by making it to the playoff finals so we are hoping they win the Stanley Cup.


It is hot and humid here after the storms we had while we were gone.
Sorry about your team losing.It is always disappointing when you team loses. Enjoy your pretty weather. Let us know how the group goes today.
Yarnie where are you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Well poop I was wrong. When I had the furnace replaced that did not include the AC unit. So the money hemorrhaging continues. Some mulch was delivered and then it poured, so there went that afternoon.
> 
> Both puppies went to camp yesterday, so I did get to dive into my closet and start some late spring cleaning, but first I emptied out all the drawers in my vanity and threw out tons of stuff. It was scary how much old makeup and other items were squirreled away. A friend of mine has an elderly neighbor that gets my clothes. and what she can't use she takes to Goodwill.
> 
> Today I am putting the puppies in camp and then redeem a Mother's Day gift certificate for a facial. Then off to Costco to shop for this weekend of friends and family. Wonder what else will break while I am gone.....


I hate it when you get unexpected bills. 
You are a busy gal. I didn't the trashing old makeup a few months ago with the guys were gone. It makes you feel so much better.
How long will the puppies be at camp. I would love to see more pics.Enjoy your mother's day gift. Please Lord don't let anything else break.♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is hot and humid here after the storms we had while we were gone.
> Sorry about your team losing.It is always disappointing when you team loses. Enjoy your pretty weather. Let us know how the group goes today.
> Yarnie where are you?


Any word on your pool CB? I hope you get to use it this year. Another beautiful day for us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Any word on your pool CB? I hope you get to use it this year. Another beautiful day for us.


We have had 2 pool men out. They both say different things. We are going with the man that came today. He won't be back for 3 weeks tho. Too busy.
How was your group today? Did you get to sit on the deck?


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hate it when you get unexpected bills.
> You are a busy gal. I didn't the trashing old makeup a few months ago with the guys were gone. It makes you feel so much better.
> How long will the puppies be at camp. I would love to see more pics.Enjoy your mother's day gift. Please Lord don't let anything else break.♥


I will have to take more pictures, but they are never still enough to get one.

My older son called last night and asked "Well what happened today?". At first, I thought he was just asking about my day until I realized he wanted to know what else happened to or at the house. So I told him that the house was fine, and all I had to do today is put water on the volcanic fault that erupted in the front yard. No big deal.

Watching my youngest grandson today while my son works on the underground fence and attempts to move some mulch. The weather should be great so the little guy and I will be in the lake all day. I guess he threw a fit yesterday because he wanted to come see me, but was okay when my son said 'tomorrow'. So better get prepared for a day of castle building, castle stomping and being splashed!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> I will have to take more pictures, but they are never still enough to get one.
> 
> My older son called last night and asked "Well what happened today?". At first, I thought he was just asking about my day until I realized he wanted to know what else happened to or at the house. So I told him that the house was fine, and all I had to do today is put water on the volcanic fault that erupted in the front yard. No big deal.
> 
> Watching my youngest grandson today while my son works on the underground fence and attempts to move some mulch. The weather should be great so the little guy and I will be in the lake all day. I guess he threw a fit yesterday because he wanted to come see me, but was okay when my son said 'tomorrow'. So better get prepared for a day of castle building, castle stomping and being splashed!


I know what you are talking about with things breaking. A few years after DH's accident we had 3 teenagers with all of the trying to get settled down to our new life. Our wooden floor blew up from the leaking dish washer. We had to have the fridge in the den on the other side of the house so we had to go back and forth to eat.The sink clogged up. We had to replace the toilet guts during this time. We had the trees cut for a hot tub out side. We had tree limbs in the yard with stumps because the year was wet. Even all the light bulbs when out at the same time from when we built the house. I told DH to get in the car so we could get away. We went antiquing and guess what? We had a wreck so everything we owned was broke. My sil decided she was going to throw me a 40th birthday party at my house with everything blown up and they would all wear black . The cake would be over the hill with black balloons. That one I could control. No party for me. I prayed for patience years ago. Big mistake. :sm17: 
What a fun day for you and gs not son. Enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I hate to ruin the day but...



__ https://www.facebook.com/TheFederalistPapers/posts/1886871464684414


----------



## Lukelucy

Am in ER. Husband has intestinal blockage (again). Possible operation. ????


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Am in ER. Husband has intestinal blockage (again). Possible operation. ????


Oh no. Keep us posted. Prayers going out for him and you. XX


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no. Keep us posted. Prayers going out for him and you. XX


Thank you, CB. He's a mess.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had 2 pool men out. They both say different things. We are going with the man that came today. He won't be back for 3 weeks tho. Too busy.
> How was your group today? Did you get to sit on the deck?


Sorry you have to wait so long but hopefully he gets it working for you; I know you missed it last year.

It was a little cooler in the family room with the sliders wide open so we stayed in. The hummingbirds have emptied the feeders so they had to be topped off this morning. We love watching them, it's amazing how fast their little wings can beat.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> I will have to take more pictures, but they are never still enough to get one.
> 
> My older son called last night and asked "Well what happened today?". At first, I thought he was just asking about my day until I realized he wanted to know what else happened to or at the house. So I told him that the house was fine, and all I had to do today is put water on the volcanic fault that erupted in the front yard. No big deal.
> 
> Watching my youngest grandson today while my son works on the underground fence and attempts to move some mulch. The weather should be great so the little guy and I will be in the lake all day. I guess he threw a fit yesterday because he wanted to come see me, but was okay when my son said 'tomorrow'. So better get prepared for a day of castle building, castle stomping and being splashed!


Your day sounds wonderful!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you are talking about with things breaking. A few years after DH's accident we had 3 teenagers with all of the trying to get settled down to our new life. Our wooden floor blew up from the leaking dish washer. We had to have the fridge in the den on the other side of the house so we had to go back and forth to eat.The sink clogged up. We had to replace the toilet guts during this time. We had the trees cut for a hot tub out side. We had tree limbs in the yard with stumps because the year was wet. Even all the light bulbs when out at the same time from when we built the house. I told DH to get in the car so we could get away. We went antiquing and guess what? We had a wreck so everything we owned was broke. My sil decided she was going to throw me a 40th birthday party at my house with everything blown up and they would all wear black . The cake would be over the hill with black balloons. That one I could control. No party for me. I prayed for patience years ago. Big mistake. :sm17:
> What a fun day for you and gs not son. Enjoy!


You and LTL could co-author a new book :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Am in ER. Husband has intestinal blockage (again). Possible operation. ????


I'm so sorry LL -- prayers for both of you ♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry LL -- prayers for both of you ♥♥


Thank you WCK. We'll see if he needs an operation. It's all from when he had his appendix out in his 20's. Having your appendix out is dangerous.


----------



## west coast kitty

How is DH doing today LL?


----------



## west coast kitty

Loved this



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157454833438452


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Loved this
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157454833438452
> 
> 
> 
> :sm23: I love the music. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I got up early today to do my grocery shopping. I was in a panic when I realized it was Memorial weekend. I was surprised to find no one was shopping yet. Nice and quite.I guess everyone is at the river or starting vacation. School is out for the summer. It was pretty but it started pouring about 2. I took a nice nap and now I don't have to water. Yay!
Yarnie where are you?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> How is DH doing today LL?


Thank you for asking. I am soooo tired. Haven't really slept in 2 nights. He's doing much better. Might come home either tomorrow or Sunday. It was a partial blockage, so what they do is not allow anything to pass through your body. That means a line up his nose into his stomach to drain his stomach from anything. That way the intestine could possibly "right" itself, which I think it has done. I am so glad I have not had my appendix out. It is very bad to have any operation in your intestines. Scar tissue can kill you. If unattended, you can get gangrene there and then you're done.

I'm ready for bed.

Thank you, again, WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for asking. I am soooo tired. Haven't really slept in 2 nights. He's doing much better. Might come home either tomorrow or Sunday. It was a partial blockage, so what they do is not allow anything to pass through your body. That means a line up his nose into his stomach to drain his stomach from anything. That way the intestine could possibly "right" itself, which I think it has done. I am so glad I have not had my appendix out. It is very bad to have any operation in your intestines. Scar tissue can kill you. If unattended, you can get gangrene there and then you're done.
> 
> I'm ready for bed.
> 
> Thank you, again, WCK.


Praying Dh's intestine rights itself and he can come home tomorrow to heal. Stay calm and you can rest when you get home. XOX


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Praying Dh's intestine rights itself and he can come home tomorrow to heal. Stay calm and you can rest when you get home. XOX


Thank you, CB. I told him you were praying for him. I was too. Wine helps the calming...


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm23: I love the music. :sm09:


You're a granny :sm23: and it would make a nice new chapter for your book


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got up early today to do my grocery shopping. I was in a panic when I realized it was Memorial weekend. I was surprised to find no one was shopping yet. Nice and quite.I guess everyone is at the river or starting vacation. School is out for the summer. It was pretty but it started pouring about 2. I took a nice nap and now I don't have to water. Yay!
> Yarnie where are you?


Sounds like a great start to your weekend! Do you have plans for the weekend?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you for asking. I am soooo tired. Haven't really slept in 2 nights. He's doing much better. Might come home either tomorrow or Sunday. It was a partial blockage, so what they do is not allow anything to pass through your body. That means a line up his nose into his stomach to drain his stomach from anything. That way the intestine could possibly "right" itself, which I think it has done. I am so glad I have not had my appendix out. It is very bad to have any operation in your intestines. Scar tissue can kill you. If unattended, you can get gangrene there and then you're done.
> 
> I'm ready for bed.
> 
> Thank you, again, WCK.


Praying that everything rights itself and DH is home with you soon and that you had a solid night's sleep after the stressful last few days. Hugs ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Praying that everything rights itself and DH is home with you soon and that you had a solid night's sleep after the stressful last few days. Hugs ♥


Your prayers worked. I slept and he might come home today. No operation. They caught it early... Thank you WCK!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Your prayers worked. I slept and he might come home today. No operation. They caught it early... Thank you WCK!


PTL!! That's wonderful news LL. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> PTL!! That's wonderful news LL. ♥


Yes, PTL!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> You're a granny :sm23: and it would make a nice new chapter for your book


When the kids were little I danced with them, but without an adult around. :sm23: We are Scotch-Irish soooooo...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Your prayers worked. I slept and he might come home today. No operation. They caught it early... Thank you WCK!


Amen! The Lord is Good!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Guess who I thought of when I read this?
A friend is someone who helps you when you're down, and if they can't they lay down beside you. Winnie the Poo.
All of you not just Yarnie.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess who I thought of when I read this?
> A friend is someone who helps you when you're down, and if they can't they lay down beside you. Winnie the Poo.
> All of you not just Yarnie.


I love it. You reminded me of someone. A story I was told. Her friend was dying of cancer. She laid down next to her on her on her bed. Her friend with cancer said "I am dying". My friend hugged her and said "I know". And hugged her. Cannot forget this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I love it. You reminded me of someone. A story I was told. Her friend was dying of cancer. She laid down next to her on her on her bed. Her friend with cancer said "I am dying". My friend hugged her and said "I know". And hugged her. Cannot forget this.[/quote
> That is wonderful! All of you supported me last year. I will never forget it. I love y'all! I am happy God blessed us as friends.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lukelucy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. You reminded me of someone. A story I was told. Her friend was dying of cancer. She laid down next to her on her on her bed. Her friend with cancer said "I am dying". My friend hugged her and said "I know". And hugged her. Cannot forget this.[/quote
> That is wonderful! All of you supported me last year. I will never forget it. I love y'all! I am happy God blessed us as friends.
> 
> 
> 
> It better not end.
Click to expand...


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Guess who I thought of when I read this?
> A friend is someone who helps you when you're down, and if they can't they lay down beside you. Winnie the Poo.
> All of you not just Yarnie.


Winnie is a smart bear ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I love it. You reminded me of someone. A story I was told. Her friend was dying of cancer. She laid down next to her on her on her bed. Her friend with cancer said "I am dying". My friend hugged her and said "I know". And hugged her. Cannot forget this.


I love this LL ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I love this LL ♥


I cannot forget this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

A snake on my porch yesterday.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1972303199469867


This was me!


----------



## lovethelake

Happy Memorial Day and thank you vets for all you have done to keep us safe.

House was full this weekend with grandkids, friends of my son and at one point 5 dogs. Looks like a bomb went off, so when I am done with my coffee I will at least start on the kitchen. 

The puppies were like zombies on Saturday. So I brought them in, told them 'night night' and they ran to their crates for a 2 hour nap. The picture was taken Friday after my son's one year old German Shepherd left. He is almost 6 months old and she is almost 4 months so cute when asleep. But as you can see, she is really awake and ready to begin her reign of terror.

That Florida storm is affecting us, so more rain. I hope there are no big wind gusts because the ground is so water logged that they will be uprooted. Hope this is not a hint of a bad hurricane season.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Happy Memorial Day and thank you vets for all you have done to keep us safe.
> 
> House was full this weekend with grandkids, friends of my son and at one point 5 dogs. Looks like a bomb went off, so when I am done with my coffee I will at least start on the kitchen.
> 
> The puppies were like zombies on Saturday. So I brought them in, told them 'night night' and they ran to their crates for a 2 hour nap. The picture was taken Friday after my son's one year old German Shepherd left. He is almost 6 months old and she is almost 4 months so cute when asleep. But as you can see, she is really awake and ready to begin her reign of terror.
> 
> That Florida storm is affecting us, so more rain. I hope there are no big wind gusts because the ground is so water logged that they will be uprooted. Hope this is not a hint of a bad hurricane season.


It's great to have family around even with the mess. Love the pic. Sweet dogs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Happy Memorial Day and thank you vets for all you have done to keep us safe.
> 
> House was full this weekend with grandkids, friends of my son and at one point 5 dogs. Looks like a bomb went off, so when I am done with my coffee I will at least start on the kitchen.
> 
> The puppies were like zombies on Saturday. So I brought them in, told them 'night night' and they ran to their crates for a 2 hour nap. The picture was taken Friday after my son's one year old German Shepherd left. He is almost 6 months old and she is almost 4 months so cute when asleep. But as you can see, she is really awake and ready to begin her reign of terror.
> 
> That Florida storm is affecting us, so more rain. I hope there are no big wind gusts because the ground is so water logged that they will be uprooted. Hope this is not a hint of a bad hurricane season.


Oh sweet babies. Looks of my past as an Airedale mom. Chewy does the same with his eyes. I think she is going to catch up with him.
I hope you got your house back in order and got a good rest.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> It's great to have family around even with the mess. Love the pic. Sweet dogs.


How is DH?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is DH?


Hi CB. He's weak. Still has discomfort in his abdomen. First day he couldn't walk the dogs. I had to help him. Each day is better. I just hope this won't happen again - and it most likely will. It's been a learning experience. I didn't know that any operation causes scar tissue which then causes and operation to fix the scar tissue. It's a vicious cycle. There were 6 people on his ward that had the same thing. They keep having it.

How are you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. He's weak. Still has discomfort in his abdomen. First day he couldn't walk the dogs. I had to help him. Each day is better. I just hope this won't happen again - and it most likely will. It's been a learning experience. I didn't know that any operation causes scar tissue which then causes and operation to fix the scar tissue. It's a vicious cycle. There were 6 people on his ward that had the same thing. They keep having it.
> 
> How are you?


I am doing great. Thank you Lord! Check up today.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am doing great. Thank you Lord! Check up today.


Let me know how your check up goes. Yes, thank God you are fine!


----------



## lovethelake

Morning. House still a wreck, just too pooped to do much about it AND I thought I would have today to catch up. But my son called and asked me to go with him and the two year old to see the Paw Patrol stage show. My little guy will lose his mind with excitement; it is his favorite show. So my day will be in the car, dropping off pups to 'camp', driving to their house, then driving to the show, see the 2 hour show, drive home and then drive to get the pups. But it will be worth it!

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Morning. House still a wreck, just too pooped to do much about it AND I thought I would have today to catch up. But my son called and asked me to go with him and the two year old to see the Paw Patrol stage show. My little guy will lose his mind with excitement; it is his favorite show. So my day will be in the car, dropping off pups to 'camp', driving to their house, then driving to the show, see the 2 hour show, drive home and then drive to get the pups. But it will be worth it!
> 
> ttfn


Have a great time! Fun!


----------



## lovethelake

It was so much fun. He was probably 6 months too young, because he started to become overwhelmed about 15 minutes before it was over. But he danced, waved his flag, clapped, and watch with amazement. All I can say it was not as stressful as when I took my daughter to a Backstreet Boys concert that blew my eardrums out with all the teenage girls piercing shrieking and screaming all at once and all the time. If any of you have preschoolers, you should really take them. Very well done and fun. It was so great to be able to take him to this type of stageshow. Reminded me of how much fun it was to take my kids to Seseme Street Live and Disney on Ice.

Have to have the post opened up where the implant will go in. I almost wish I had had the courage to do all of my teeth done at one time. Would have been like a second mortgage. But the process is over a year process. You get the tooth pulled and it has to heal for months. Then 6 months later a post goes in, and you wait for another 6 months. Then it is opened up and two weeks later you finally get the new implant. But you never know it is in there when all is said and done. So one post is being opened up for the implant and the other post will be put in and then I get to wait again. Then I think this fall I need another crown too. I destroyed my teeth by clenching them so hard over the past 4 years dealing with the stress of what was going on with my parents. Old age is not for sissies!

Oh well, gotta do what you gotta do. Spent too many years in braces to wreck my teeth now!


----------



## Lukelucy

Glad you had a good time. I figure I'll have implants one of these days. Thank you for explaining it all. Good luck with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> It was so much fun. He was probably 6 months too young, because he started to become overwhelmed about 15 minutes before it was over. But he danced, waved his flag, clapped, and watch with amazement. All I can say it was not as stressful as when I took my daughter to a Backstreet Boys concert that blew my eardrums out with all the teenage girls piercing shrieking and screaming all at once and all the time. If any of you have preschoolers, you should really take them. Very well done and fun. It was so great to be able to take him to this type of stageshow. Reminded me of how much fun it was to take my kids to Seseme Street Live and Disney on Ice.
> 
> Have to have the post opened up where the implant will go in. I almost wish I had had the courage to do all of my teeth done at one time. Would have been like a second mortgage. But the process is over a year process. You get the tooth pulled and it has to heal for months. Then 6 months later a post goes in, and you wait for another 6 months. Then it is opened up and two weeks later you finally get the new implant. But you never know it is in there when all is said and done. So one post is being opened up for the implant and the other post will be put in and then I get to wait again. Then I think this fall I need another crown too. I destroyed my teeth by clenching them so hard over the past 4 years dealing with the stress of what was going on with my parents. Old age is not for sissies!
> 
> Oh well, gotta do what you gotta do. Spent too many years in braces to wreck my teeth now!


My sister is going thru the implant thing right now with her jaw teeth. It has been a year and soon she will have her new teeth put on. Big bucks. I spent over $10, 000 on caps and a bridge two years ago . After I had that done the dr told me I had to have more work done. Then he had the nerve to tell my DH he needed money for his DD's wedding. I know he was joking but still it didn't set well with me. I will have that bill paid off in June so I guess I will have to get the others fixed. I think it was all the sweet tea and cokes I drank growing up. Dealing with parents will make you grit your teeth. How is your mother doing?
I am glad you had fun with the GS. They are so much fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK how was your group? 
Yarnie you are missed. 
LL how is DH doing?


----------



## lovethelake

Thanks for asking. Mom is doing great for an 85 year old. After my dad died I was so exhausted, that after I got home my body said I am done and stopped working correctly. Then I got the flu/plague/pneumonia for 6 weeks and could not leave the house for fear of making others sick too. Then my 3 year old Dale went to puppy heaven Christmas weekend. I was going to rehome a rescue Dale, but was told that another family REALLY wanted (aka needed her because of their recent loss) and was promised they were almost as good as I was as a rescue parent, so I let them have her. I then was to get another rescue, but the foster dad was in the beginning stages of Alzheimer's and forgot to shut the gate, she ran and got hit by a car. Then my old man went to puppy heaven. Soooooooooooooooooo I found a breeder that was recommended by the rescue people and then my life became truly insane. I tell you all this so that you understand why I have not gotten back to Cleveland, though I talk on the phone with mom all the time. The pups are almost fully vaccinated and go to puppy camp where they would be boarded. So I am trying to coordinate a time with my siblings to go in July. It is too much for mom if we all show up at once, and since my schedule is the most flexible I will wait to hear from them. 

Life is can get messy at times, but at a good place in my life where I can handle the mess again. 

Started a Pi shawl. I love doing Pi type shawls...….no purling. Have some cross stitch that I may pick up again; cute Christmas table runners. Haven't been able to spin. Can you imagine a huge bag of roving/fleece around a spinning object for the puppies to play with? I don't think so. Oh well, that too will start again this fall.

We have had tons of rain, but nothing dangerous as in other parts of the country. But it is going to heat up this weekend, and I can't imagine how much humidity there will be. Hope my new AC unit gets put in before then.

Rats, the puppies are waking up, ad so my day begins. Chat later


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Thanks for asking. Mom is doing great for an 85 year old. After my dad died I was so exhausted, that after I got home my body said I am done and stopped working correctly. Then I got the flu/plague/pneumonia for 6 weeks and could not leave the house for fear of making others sick too. Then my 3 year old Dale went to puppy heaven Christmas weekend. I was going to rehome a rescue Dale, but was told that another family REALLY wanted (aka needed her because of their recent loss) and was promised they were almost as good as I was as a rescue parent, so I let them have her. I then was to get another rescue, but the foster dad was in the beginning stages of Alzheimer's and forgot to shut the gate, she ran and got hit by a car. Then my old man went to puppy heaven. Soooooooooooooooooo I found a breeder that was recommended by the rescue people and then my life became truly insane. I tell you all this so that you understand why I have not gotten back to Cleveland, though I talk on the phone with mom all the time. The pups are almost fully vaccinated and go to puppy camp where they would be boarded. So I am trying to coordinate a time with my siblings to go in July. It is too much for mom if we all show up at once, and since my schedule is the most flexible I will wait to hear from them.
> 
> Life is can get messy at times, but at a good place in my life where I can handle the mess again.
> 
> Started a Pi shawl. I love doing Pi type shawls...….no purling. Have some cross stitch that I may pick up again; cute Christmas table runners. Haven't been able to spin. Can you imagine a huge bag of roving/fleece around a spinning object for the puppies to play with? I don't think so. Oh well, that too will start again this fall.
> 
> We have had tons of rain, but nothing dangerous as in other parts of the country. But it is going to heat up this weekend, and I can't imagine how much humidity there will be. Hope my new AC unit gets put in before then.
> 
> Rats, the puppies are waking up, ad so my day begins. Chat later


You have been on a roller coaster of emotions. I guess we have all gone thru trials and tribulations. It is hard when they are lumped together. Looking back I know you wonder how you made it thru. That is when you remember the "Foot Prints in the Sand" poem. He carries us thru . We don't think He is there but there is only one pair of footprints. I am glad you made it thru with His help. Losing a parent is so hard . Loosing our pets are not any fun either . Having siblings helps all of you. My brother and sil covered for last me year with our mother. Being the oldest I feel like I have to do it all but found out I don't. Don't feel guilty over it. We all have lives and try to do the best we can. I think your mother will be glad to see you whenever you are able to come. 
You are always so busy. That helps to keep your mind off of unhappy things. 
Good idea not to spin around Dale puppies. I had the hardest time trying to knit when Chewy was that age. He would grab my knitting and take off with it and unravel it. Then one morning I got up and he had gone in my sewing room and got lots of yarn and ran with it round and round the house thru halls. He is better now. I was working on repairing Matthew's sock monkey and Chewy thought it was his lamb and gabbed it. When he saw the look on my face he dropped . He has been the biggest challenge as far as any pet we have ever had. I love Airdales !
Get your a/c fixed. Summer is here!


----------



## lovethelake

Most people don't know what Airedales are and those who do think I am nuts to have them! I will say that the smartest thing I have done is puppy camp. They are so tired at the end of the day, and then the male is doing obedience training. She will start all of that in a few weeks. I miss not having them around during the day, but it sure helps with puppy energy displacement. All I have to say is 'camp' and off to the car they go.

We are having so much rain, but not the horrific rains that others are getting. And there seems no end in sight. 


Finally got to one of my closets yesterday. Yikes it was like a black hole with no end in sight. Have another one to tackle, and then pack up the winter stuff (finally). I just have to learn to give or throw stuff away and not convince myself that I will use it or wear it again someday.

Going to try to sneak in one cup of coffee before the darlings wake up!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Most people don't know what Airedales are and those who do think I am nuts to have them! I will say that the smartest thing I have done is puppy camp. They are so tired at the end of the day, and then the male is doing obedience training. She will start all of that in a few weeks. I miss not having them around during the day, but it sure helps with puppy energy displacement. All I have to say is 'camp' and off to the car they go.
> 
> We are having so much rain, but not the horrific rains that others are getting. And there seems no end in sight.
> 
> Finally got to one of my closets yesterday. Yikes it was like a black hole with no end in sight. Have another one to tackle, and then pack up the winter stuff (finally). I just have to learn to give or throw stuff away and not convince myself that I will use it or wear it again someday.
> 
> Going to try to sneak in one cup of coffee before the darlings wake up!


I think the first time I saw an Airedale it was when DH and I were dating. There were a pair of them that came to my house to play with DH and I . We followed them one day and found out they lived about 2 miles from my house. We both feel in love with them . When we first got married we had pound puppies but when we had a chance we bought us an Airedale. Our kids love them too but their spouses like other dogs so they have only had one. We have had them for about 30 years. Some 2 at a time but not now. You are brave to attempt to have 2 pups at one time. I love all dogs but terriers have my heart.
We are getting ready for storms it has been so hot and humid I am happy for some rain. It has been 2 weeks since our last down pour. I have my rain buckets out to catch me some good water.
I got some scarves put up today and don't think I will be needing any warm wear for about 6 months.



__ https://www.facebook.com/greg.minor.3/posts/10210266416970071


That is Chewy and me right now.


----------



## west coast kitty

The last week has been very hectic for us. After talking about it off and on for the last couple of years, DH and I decided it was time to downsize to a smaller property. We've been looking at houses and found one that works well for us; it needs some maintenance but has a great floor plan and is close to major shopping and amenities. But we have a lot of decluttering and clean up to do on our place before we can list it.

Then my car started making a strange noise. The mechanic thinks it's the air condition module but other parts are interconnected so we can't just disconnect the ac. It's going in to get fixed on Thur but can't be driven in the meantime because it could overheat and catch fire.

I hope your DH is doing better LL, that your big repairs are behind you LTL and that you escape snakes and get your pool working CB. Missing you Yarnie.


----------



## lovethelake

west coast kitty said:


> The last week has been very hectic for us. After talking about it off and on for the last couple of years, DH and I decided it was time to downsize to a smaller property. We've been looking at houses and found one that works well for us; it needs some maintenance but has a great floor plan and is close to major shopping and amenities. But we have a lot of decluttering and clean up to do on our place before we can list it.
> 
> Then my car started making a strange noise. The mechanic thinks it's the air condition module but other parts are interconnected so we can't just disconnect the ac. It's going in to get fixed on Thur but can't be driven in the meantime because it could overheat and catch fire.
> 
> I hope your DH is doing better LL, that your big repairs are behind you LTL and that you escape snakes and get your pool working CB. Missing you Yarnie.


I am terrified of ever moving. Until about 10 years ago I moved every few years throughout my life, so I never had clutter. Now that I am staying put, really started to knit, and then learned to spin, and then learned_______(fill in the blanks) moving and or decluttering is mind blowing. My friends still laugh at me when I put an addition on, and it became a mom cave. But I can still build up and there is always the possibility of a 'she shed'. But I know baby steps are in order, and I still have another closet to dig into, bag up stuff for Goodwill, move some mulch.......and then the puppies are always around faking napping so I will start a project only for them to terrorize me the moment I am in the project's throngs.

Still raining, but not dangerously. There is a lot of local flooding around the Commonwealth, but so far so good here.

Have a great day. ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> The last week has been very hectic for us. After talking about it off and on for the last couple of years, DH and I decided it was time to downsize to a smaller property. We've been looking at houses and found one that works well for us; it needs some maintenance but has a great floor plan and is close to major shopping and amenities. But we have a lot of decluttering and clean up to do on our place before we can list it.
> 
> Then my car started making a strange noise. The mechanic thinks it's the air condition module but other parts are interconnected so we can't just disconnect the ac. It's going in to get fixed on Thur but can't be driven in the meantime because it could overheat and catch fire.
> 
> I hope your DH is doing better LL, that your big repairs are behind you LTL and that you escape snakes and get your pool working CB. Missing you Yarnie.


Congratulations! on your downsizing. You'll be much happier. Less is more. Sorry about your car. 
DH is still weak. It's going to take time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The last week has been very hectic for us. After talking about it off and on for the last couple of years, DH and I decided it was time to downsize to a smaller property. We've been looking at houses and found one that works well for us; it needs some maintenance but has a great floor plan and is close to major shopping and amenities. But we have a lot of decluttering and clean up to do on our place before we can list it.
> 
> Then my car started making a strange noise. The mechanic thinks it's the air condition module but other parts are interconnected so we can't just disconnect the ac. It's going in to get fixed on Thur but can't be driven in the meantime because it could overheat and catch fire.
> 
> I hope your DH is doing better LL, that your big repairs are behind you LTL and that you escape snakes and get your pool working CB. Missing you Yarnie.


I can't imagine having to move. Decluttering makes me want to run just thinking about it. Good luck . You but you probably are not a big hoarder like I am. It will feel good to get it over with. I pray you find the perfect new home for you and DH.
Stay out of your car until you get it fixed. We don't want you in a fire.♥
I miss you too Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Congratulations! on your downsizing. You'll be much happier. Less is more. Sorry about your car.
> DH is still weak. It's going to take time.


Get him to eat plenty of protein. Protein heals.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> I am terrified of ever moving. Until about 10 years ago I moved every few years throughout my life, so I never had clutter. Now that I am staying put, really started to knit, and then learned to spin, and then learned_______(fill in the blanks) moving and or decluttering is mind blowing. My friends still laugh at me when I put an addition on, and it became a mom cave. But I can still build up and there is always the possibility of a 'she shed'. But I know baby steps are in order, and I still have another closet to dig into, bag up stuff for Goodwill, move some mulch.......and then the puppies are always around faking napping so I will start a project only for them to terrorize me the moment I am in the project's throngs.
> 
> Still raining, but not dangerously. There is a lot of local flooding around the Commonwealth, but so far so good here.
> 
> Have a great day. ttfn


We didn't get the storm we were warned of. Other's got inches of rain we got none but it cooled off.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Get him to eat plenty of protein. Protein heals.


I will. Thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> I am terrified of ever moving. Until about 10 years ago I moved every few years throughout my life, so I never had clutter. Now that I am staying put, really started to knit, and then learned to spin, and then learned_______(fill in the blanks) moving and or decluttering is mind blowing. My friends still laugh at me when I put an addition on, and it became a mom cave. But I can still build up and there is always the possibility of a 'she shed'. But I know baby steps are in order, and I still have another closet to dig into, bag up stuff for Goodwill, move some mulch.......and then the puppies are always around faking napping so I will start a project only for them to terrorize me the moment I am in the project's throngs.
> 
> Still raining, but not dangerously. There is a lot of local flooding around the Commonwealth, but so far so good here.
> 
> Have a great day. ttfn


We have 18 years of accumulated "stuff" so it was easier to keep procrastinating about moving. I've discovered things that I forgot we had, including some still in the boxes that we moved from Alberta :sm12:

I wish I had your puppies' energy!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Congratulations! on your downsizing. You'll be much happier. Less is more. Sorry about your car.
> DH is still weak. It's going to take time.


Make sure you look after yourself too!

The new house is only a little bit smaller than this one but has less square footage on main floor and more in the walk out lower level. The big difference will be having a regular yard to maintain instead of the acreage; it was just getting too hard for DH to keep up with it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't imagine having to move. Decluttering makes me want to run just thinking about it. Good luck . You but you probably are not a big hoarder like I am. It will feel good to get it over with. I pray you find the perfect new home for you and DH.
> Stay out of your car until you get it fixed. We don't want you in a fire.♥
> I miss you too Yarnie.


We're so spoiled and take having 2 vehicles for granted. DH and I both have lots of books, pictures, momentos and then my yarn, craft supplies, clothes; DH has lots of tools and gadgets.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> We have 18 years of accumulated "stuff" so it was easier to keep procrastinating about moving. I've discovered things that I forgot we had, including some still in the boxes that we moved from Alberta :sm12:
> 
> I wish I had your puppies' energy!


I went through this, WCK. We leased an industrial sized garbage bin and filled it. It is unbearable difficult, but I felt better getting rid of stuff. We gave away furniture. We moved 3 years ago and are still getting rid of stuff.

The sooner you do it the better.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Make sure you look after yourself too!
> 
> The new house is only a little bit smaller than this one but has less square footage on main floor and more in the walk out lower level. The big difference will be having a regular yard to maintain instead of the acreage; it was just getting too hard for DH to keep up with it.


We found a place with so little maintenance. They do our garbage, grass cut and fertilize, shovel walks, plow snow for a low cost. Love it.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> We're so spoiled and take having 2 vehicles for granted. DH and I both have lots of books, pictures, momentos and then my yarn, craft supplies, clothes; DH has lots of tools and gadgets.


Start tossing. However, I could not get rid of my yarn!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Start tossing. However, I could not get rid of my yarn!!!


Did your dh ever realize how much you had? I have 3 kids plus 5 grands toys and things here. My mother threw all of my stuff away and I have no memories of child hood. I think that is why I saved it all. I even have my DD's wedding dress hanging in her room. Plus her dolls in her selves . 
WCK I know it is so emotional going to old stuff. That is another reason I hate going thru thing. You are torn with what to throw away and what to keep.
Will you be living in town instead of the country?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did your dh ever realize how much you had? I have 3 kids plus 5 grands toys and things here. My mother threw all of my stuff away and I have no memories of child hood. I think that is why I saved it all. I even have my DD's wedding dress hanging in her room. Plus her dolls in her selves .
> WCK I know it is so emotional going to old stuff. That is another reason I hate going thru thing. You are torn with what to throw away and what to keep.
> Will you be living in town instead of the country?


er, if you must. People I know say the same thing. Wrenching at first then you're glad after. There is nothing worse than having the stuff clutter.


----------



## lovethelake

NEVER!!!!! There is always room for a huge She Shed in the back yard just for yarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> NEVER!!!!! There is always room for a huge She Shed in the back yard just for yarn.


 :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty

Not only ugly, but I would probably trip over them


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I went through this, WCK. We leased an industrial sized garbage bin and filled it. It is unbearable difficult, but I felt better getting rid of stuff. We gave away furniture. We moved 3 years ago and are still getting rid of stuff.
> 
> The sooner you do it the better.


Our couches and some of the chairs will go to the dump and we will give some of the other furniture away. I took 5 boxes of books to the thrift shop last week and more stuff is being donated this week.

After I retired, I thought I would take up weaving again but I have too many other things on the go so the loom and the yarn I was saving for weaving is also being donated


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Start tossing. However, I could not get rid of my yarn!!!


What are you knitting now LL?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did your dh ever realize how much you had? I have 3 kids plus 5 grands toys and things here. My mother threw all of my stuff away and I have no memories of child hood. I think that is why I saved it all. I even have my DD's wedding dress hanging in her room. Plus her dolls in her selves .
> WCK I know it is so emotional going to old stuff. That is another reason I hate going thru thing. You are torn with what to throw away and what to keep.
> Will you be living in town instead of the country?


Yes to living in town. That will be an adjustment - we haven't lived in town for 27 years!


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> NEVER!!!!! There is always room for a huge She Shed in the back yard just for yarn.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> What are you knitting now LL?


Another sweater


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Yes to living in town. That will be an adjustment - we haven't lived in town for 27 years!


That will be an adjustment for you. I just saw this and thought of all of us.
http://www.facebook.com/becomingminimalist/posts/
I wish I would listen to it.
:sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Our couches and some of the chairs will go to the dump and we will give some of the other furniture away. I took 5 boxes of books to the thrift shop last week and more stuff is being donated this week.
> 
> After I retired, I thought I would take up weaving again but I have too many other things on the go so the loom and the yarn I was saving for weaving is also being donated


Would it help make you feel better if I told you that My DIL wanted to have a garage sale at our house. So I said yes and dug up all of the stuff I had to have and put into every nook and cranky. Never to use again. Well I made enough after two days to go to MC D's. I just kept handing things to people and told them to take them. They got a bargain it was free and I felt so much better knowing I would not have to worry about where I would store it again.

I am sure it is hard for you to part with so much . But when your settle in your new home. It will be alright, just think you can start all over collecting things again.


----------



## lovethelake

Morning,

My idea of becoming a minimalist is to not buy more yarn unless I really need it for a specific project, or at least try to.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Would it help make you feel better if I told you that My DIL wanted to have a garage sale at our house. So I said yes and dug up all of the stuff I had to have and put into every nook and cranky. Never to use again. Well I made enough after two days to go to MC D's. I just kept handing things to people and told them to take them. They got a bargain it was free and I felt so much better knowing I would not have to worry about where I would store it again.
> 
> I am sure it is hard for you to part with so much . But when your settle in your new home. It will be alright, just think you can start all over collecting things again.


It's good to get rid of things. Feels so good!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Another sweater


What yarn are you using?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That will be an adjustment for you. I just saw this and thought of all of us.
> http://www.facebook.com/becomingminimalist/posts/
> I wish I would listen to it.
> :sm17:


I don't think I would make a good minimalist but I will try not to accumulate too much new stuff :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Would it help make you feel better if I told you that My DIL wanted to have a garage sale at our house. So I said yes and dug up all of the stuff I had to have and put into every nook and cranky. Never to use again. Well I made enough after two days to go to MC D's. I just kept handing things to people and told them to take them. They got a bargain it was free and I felt so much better knowing I would not have to worry about where I would store it again.
> 
> I am sure it is hard for you to part with so much . But when your settle in your new home. It will be alright, just think you can start all over collecting things again.


Love you Yarnie -- you always know how to make me laugh! Did you have enough for an ice cream for dessert? :sm23:

You were brave to have the garage sale, so much work. Did you at least meet lots of interesting people?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK how are you coming along?

My plant swap is tomorrow. It is getting hot and dry here. The rain has circled around us. So I need to stop with the flowers. I will be whining about watering.

My mother got good reports from all of her drs. Maybe she can go a few weeks without a drs visit. How is your mother doing WCK.

I don't think I could get enough to go to Mc Donalds with a yard sale. Old and stinky stuff here. Unless someone likes old and stinky. Atleast you got rid of somethings Yarnie.

LL how is your garden? Any veggies yet?

LTL how is puppy camp coming along?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning,
> 
> My idea of becoming a minimalist is to not buy more yarn unless I really need it for a specific project, or at least try to.


I try to do that too. Also try not to have many wips at a time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Pool is almost ready.
http://www.facebook.com/CreativeIdeass/photos/a.239592119496781.50991.211476408975019/348970081892317/?type=3&theater
Anyone joining me?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK how are you coming along?
> 
> My plant swap is tomorrow. It is getting hot and dry here. The rain has circled around us. So I need to stop with the flowers. I will be whining about watering.
> 
> My mother got good reports from all of her drs. Maybe she can go a few weeks without a drs visit. How is your mother doing WCK.
> 
> I don't think I could get enough to go to Mc Donalds with a yard sale. Old and stinky stuff here. Unless someone likes old and stinky. Atleast you got rid of somethings Yarnie.
> 
> LL how is your garden? Any veggies yet?
> 
> LTL how is puppy camp coming along?


I'm tired, but starting to feel like I'm making progress. Lots of yarn has been boxed up and donated, lots of books, household items and knickknacks taken to thrift shops. I even found things still packed in the boxes that we moved here 18 years ago :sm12: :sm06:

So happy to hear that your Mama has good doc reports; less stressful for both of you! Mom had a bleeding episode last week so she is off warfarin for now and will see cardiologist again next Fri.

Are you taking to the plant swap or looking for something new? I'm going to the Auxiliary Needlers tomorrow. The car still isn't fixed so DH will drop me off and pick me up and do his errands in between. Hopefully the car will be fixed on Monday.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pool is almost ready.
> http://www.facebook.com/CreativeIdeass/photos/a.239592119496781.50991.211476408975019/348970081892317/?type=3&theater
> Anyone joining me?


Too cute, love it! Hope you can get into the pool soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I'm tired, but starting to feel like I'm making progress. Lots of yarn has been boxed up and donated, lots of books, household items and knickknacks taken to thrift shops. I even found things still packed in the boxes that we moved here 18 years ago :sm12: :sm06:
> 
> So happy to hear that your Mama has good doc reports; less stressful for both of you! Mom had a bleeding episode last week so she is off warfarin for now and will see cardiologist again next Fri.
> It sounds like you have got a good start on your packing. Will you have to do any repair work on the house before you show it to sale?
> Are you taking to the plant swap or looking for something new? I'm going to the Auxiliary Needlers tomorrow. The car still isn't fixed so DH will drop me off and pick me up and do his errands in between. Hopefully the car will be fixed on Monday.


 Do you think you will find a group of knitters when you move? Is is too far for your group to come to your house or you maybe come to them? Maybe if you could all meet somewhere for once a month so you could stay close. How many times will you get to meet before you move?
Changing drs has been good for my mother. Her cardiologist was over drugging her. I think she was about to try. Her GP found out she was too medicated and got her off her BP meds. The new cardiologist is young but very good. He has her BP normal. All her tests said normal. We are so happy . She has to get 12B shots once a month and my son can give them to her . That will be a break for both of us .
I pray your mother's bleeding stops so she can get back on her meds. ♥
Enjoy your Needlers meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I'm tired, but starting to feel like I'm making progress. Lots of yarn has been boxed up and donated, lots of books, household items and knickknacks taken to thrift shops. I even found things still packed in the boxes that we moved here 18 years ago :sm12: :sm06:
> 
> So happy to hear that your Mama has good doc reports; less stressful for both of you! Mom had a bleeding episode last week so she is off warfarin for now and will see cardiologist again next Fri.
> 
> Are you taking to the plant swap or looking for something new? I'm going to the Auxiliary Needlers tomorrow. The car still isn't fixed so DH will drop me off and pick me up and do his errands in between. Hopefully the car will be fixed on Monday.


I am taking to the plant swap . There is always something new. Since we draw I can't always get the plant I want but sometimes I do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.facebook.com/636630573081138/photos/a.665838613493667.1073741828.63663057308113
Aren't they cute?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you think you will find a group of knitters when you move? Is is too far for your group to come to your house or you maybe come to them? Maybe if you could all meet somewhere for once a month so you could stay close. How many times will you get to meet before you move?
> Changing drs has been good for my mother. Her cardiologist was over drugging her. I think she was about to try. Her GP found out she was too medicated and got her off her BP meds. The new cardiologist is young but very good. He has her BP normal. All her tests said normal. We are so happy . She has to get 12B shots once a month and my son can give them to her . That will be a break for both of us .
> I pray your mother's bleeding stops so she can get back on her meds. ♥
> Enjoy your Needlers meeting tomorrow.


Thank you for your prayers ♥ Wonderful news that your Mama's new docs have made her life better!

We talked about taking turns for the knitting group meetings to balance out the driving. We enjoy each other's company so much that we will keep the group going.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/636630573081138/photos/a.665838613493667.1073741828.63663057308113
> Aren't they cute?


It wouldn't open for me.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> What yarn are you using?


Tahki Cotton Classic. Not sure if I like the yarn.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am taking to the plant swap . There is always something new. Since we draw I can't always get the plant I want but sometimes I do.


How was the plant swap?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Tahki Cotton Classic. Not sure if I like the yarn.


Does it have a chain construction? You don't like working with it or you don't like the look?


----------



## west coast kitty

The hockey season finished last Thursday. I know you are all waiting with baited breath to hear that Washington Capital beat out the Vegas Knights for the StanleyCup :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Does it have a chain construction? You don't like working with it or you don't like the look?


I don't like the look. Plus, I am using a pattern that calls for another yarn, so it is coming out too different.

WCK, I had trouble with Words and I sent an email to the tech support to have them help. Is it possible that you could contact them
and see if you can use the computer that works. They might have a solution.


----------



## lovethelake

CAPS, CAPS, CAPS CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you for your prayers ♥ Wonderful news that your Mama's new docs have made her life better!
> 
> We talked about taking turns for the knitting group meetings to balance out the driving. We enjoy each other's company so much that we will keep the group going.


I am so happy you get to keep your group of knitters. It will be worth the drive.

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How was the plant swap?


The plant swap was good. I picked out a northern sea oats. I won the door prize which was a plastic flemingo .I put it together out by the pool. Youngest son came in after he saw it and told me I was getting gaudy . :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I don't like the look. Plus, I am using a pattern that calls for another yarn, so it is coming out too different.
> 
> WCK, I had trouble with Words and I sent an email to the tech support to have them help. Is it possible that you could contact them
> and see if you can use the computer that works. They might have a solution.


Would it help to put your sweater away for a few days and see if you like it better after a break? After putting so much time into a sweater, it's awful if you don't like it.

I've really missed playing Words with you. It seems they didn't have many players on Windows PC; most people play on ipads, phones or social media so it wasn't worth their effort to maintain another platform. I'm still playing with a couple friends on facebook - it's so disappointing that it didn't work for you. One tip on the help section suggested logging out of facebook and logging back in again, maybe that would work.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> CAPS, CAPS, CAPS CAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was disappointed that the Jets didn't make it into the finals but am happy for the Caps! It's been a long haul for them and they deserve the win. This look said it all


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> The plant swap was good. I picked out a northern sea oats. I won the door prize which was a plastic flemingo .I put it together out by the pool. Youngest son came in after he saw it and told me I was getting gaudy . :sm09:


Every pool needs a pink flamingo :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Would it help to put your sweater away for a few days and see if you like it better after a break? After putting so much time into a sweater, it's awful if you don't like it.
> 
> I've really missed playing Words with you. It seems they didn't have many players on Windows PC; most people play on ipads, phones or social media so it wasn't worth their effort to maintain another platform. I'm still playing with a couple friends on facebook - it's so disappointing that it didn't work for you. One tip on the help section suggested logging out of facebook and logging back in again, maybe that would work.


I'm missing you too... maybe windows pc is not the way to go. As I said contact them and they can help. They solved my problems right away.


----------



## lovethelake

Boy am I pooped. Three days (and nights) of watching the grandkids and I think it could be more. Love them to pieces, but I am so far behind in everything. Son's babysitter is no longer available so I have them until he can find someone else. But that is okay, just want to have an hour to myself or able to go grocery shopping without loading all three in the car. Old age is not for sissies.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Boy am I pooped. Three days (and nights) of watching the grandkids and I think it could be more. Love them to pieces, but I am so far behind in everything. Son's babysitter is no longer available so I have them until he can find someone else. But that is okay, just want to have an hour to myself or able to go grocery shopping without loading all three in the car. Old age is not for sissies.


You are a good grandma. It's so helpful to them. You can do it. You are right old age is not for sissies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Boy am I pooped. Three days (and nights) of watching the grandkids and I think it could be more. Love them to pieces, but I am so far behind in everything. Son's babysitter is no longer available so I have them until he can find someone else. But that is okay, just want to have hour to myself or able to go grocery shopping without loading all three in the car. Old age is not for sissies.


I always loved summer with my kids and grands. I let everything go and we swam and played. Ballgames morning and nights and swimming in between. It was fun but now I don't think I could hold up to it every day. Enjoy the grands while they are little they grow up so fast. 
I think you will appreciate this video.
http://www.facebook.com/636630573081138/photos/a.665838613493667.1073741828.636630573081138/1730243517053166/?type=3&theater

:sm02:


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> I always loved summer with my kids and grands. I let everything go and we swam and played. Ballgames morning and nights and swimming in between. It was fun but now I don't think I could hold up to it every day. Enjoy the grands while they are little they grow up so fast.
> I think you will appreciate this video.
> http://www.facebook.com/636630573081138/photos/a.665838613493667.1073741828.636630573081138/1730243517053166/?type=3&theater
> 
> :sm02:


Oh my, it is so true!!!! And do not forget how they tilt their heads and seem to say, "What?"


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I love this.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=653248088354583


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Boy am I pooped. Three days (and nights) of watching the grandkids and I think it could be more. Love them to pieces, but I am so far behind in everything. Son's babysitter is no longer available so I have them until he can find someone else. But that is okay, just want to have an hour to myself or able to go grocery shopping without loading all three in the car. Old age is not for sissies.


You must be sleeping really well these days! I'm wishing I could have bottled some of that childhood energy to use in old age :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

After more than 10 days as a single vehicle household, I finally got the car back from the shop on Monday afternoon!! We now know that downsizing to 1 vehicle will not work for us! 

Still busy sorting, packing and destashing soooo much stuff. How did we ever accumulate so much??


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> After more than 10 days as a single vehicle household, I finally got the car back from the shop on Monday afternoon!! We now know that downsizing to 1 vehicle will not work for us!
> 
> Still busy sorting, packing and destashing soooo much stuff. How did we ever accumulate so much??


Wish I could help.
Everyone needs their own vehicle.
♥


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> After more than 10 days as a single vehicle household, I finally got the car back from the shop on Monday afternoon!! We now know that downsizing to 1 vehicle will not work for us!
> 
> Still busy sorting, packing and destashing soooo much stuff. How did we ever accumulate so much??


It's terrible doing the job that you are doing. Toss it. Don't hold on to old memories. You'll wish you had tossed it down the line.
If you can't use it - it goes. Yup. You'll be sad at first and then happy.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wish I could help.
> Everyone needs their own vehicle.
> ♥


My husband says that down the road we'll only have one car. Yikes! That's tough to stomach!


----------



## lovethelake

Lukelucy said:


> My husband says that down the road we'll only have one car. Yikes! That's tough to stomach!


I would be terrified to have just one car. Living in the country having a second 'emergency' car is vital. If your car doesn't start or is broken how could you get out if there is an emergency? I just know that the moment I have only one car my mom or grandkids will need me and my true car will die. My second car just there to keep my real car working.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> I would be terrified to have just one car. Living in the country having a second 'emergency' car is vital. If your car doesn't start or is broken how could you get out if there is an emergency? I just know that the moment I have only one car my mom or grandkids will need me and my true car will die. My second car just there to keep my real car working.


Right. Our living situation will have changed. But I can see us wanting the car at the same time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Hot and humid here. I only get out to water late. Maybe a break in the heat next week. The pool is almost there. The pump has been worked sooo next few days will be cooling off. Anyone want to join me? I haven't been in the mood to knit but will when I am trapped inside by the really hot weather of summer.
What is everyone else doing this weekend?
I know what WCK is doing.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hot and humid here. I only get out to water late. Maybe a break in the heat next week. The pool is almost there. The pump has been worked sooo next few days will be cooling off. Anyone want to join me? I haven't been in the mood to knit but will when I am trapped inside by the really hot weather of summer.
> What is everyone else doing this weekend?
> I know what WCK is doing.


I'm on my way. Get ready. Nothing happening here. We are going away (driving) on Monday until Thursday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Ok get your sun screen and hat. 


Lukelucy said:


> I'm on my way. Get ready. Nothing happening here. We are going away (driving) on Monday until Thursday.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok get your sun screen and hat.


Yes! Thanks mom. Will do.


----------



## lovethelake

Getting ready for a heatwave and the kids will be here for Monday and Tuesday. So bought a ton of juice bags and juice. I plan on having a craft planned for after lunch to break up the time outside and cool down. Hope this is not a sign of a very hot summer. Off to rest for the rest of the day in anticipation for the next two days. Well at least I got my laundry done, and with several bathing suits not that much laundry. Went to the grocery store at 7 AM to pick up supplies (juice, cereal, milk, stuff for sloppy joes,....the fun ad simple stuff).


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Getting ready for a heatwave and the kids will be here for Monday and Tuesday. So bought a ton of juice bags and juice. I plan on having a craft planned for after lunch to break up the time outside and cool down. Hope this is not a sign of a very hot summer. Off to rest for the rest of the day in anticipation for the next two days. Well at least I got my laundry done, and with several bathing suits not that much laundry.
> Went to the grocery store at 7 AM to pick up supplies (juice, cereal, milk, stuff for sloppy joes,....the fun ad simple stuff).


What fun! My grands loved our craft time. I learned a lesson with the sand candles in my kitchen.Big mistake on my part but they loved it.
:sm06: :sm17:
Memories for you and your grands. Have fun. They grow up so fast.


----------



## lovethelake

In the house for awhile. The heat index is over 100 degrees, so after a cool off during the lunch break and now another one they should be fine. I have to be so aware now. The older two have blue eyes and can burn if I am not fanatical about sunscreen. I have to be the same with the two year old and make sure he (especially) and the others drink plenty of fluids. He is like me, hazel eyed tanner, but still have to watch him like a hawk. Sounds like a great night for a pizza and early to bed. And that means all of us off to bed early, I am one pooped grandma.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> In the house for awhile. The heat index is over 100 degrees, so after a cool off during the lunch break and now another one they should be fine. I have to be so aware now. The older two have blue eyes and can burn if I am not fanatical about sunscreen. I have to be the same with the two year old and make sure he (especially) and the other drink plenty of fluids. Sounds like a great night for a pizza and early to bed. And that means all of us off to bed, I am one pooped grandma.


Enjoy!


----------



## lovethelake

Lukelucy said:


> Enjoy!


The sleep? Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> The sleep? Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And being a grandma.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Where are you going?


Lukelucy said:


> I'm on my way. Get ready. Nothing happening here. We are going away (driving) on Monday until Thursday.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where are you going?


Did you get my pm?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where are you going?


Sent you an email.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Sent you an email.


Yes. :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty

It's been close to 90 the past couple of days -- that's way too hot for me. The hot weather is expected to continue for a couple more days before getting back to normal temps in the low 70's. Thankfully it's cooler in the basement where I'm still organizing yarn and packing boxes. Life has become a little less stressful since I've given myself permission to believe that I'll still be alive and knitting at 100 :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I'm on my way. Get ready. Nothing happening here. We are going away (driving) on Monday until Thursday.


Have a great trip LL.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What fun! My grands loved our craft time. I learned a lesson with the sand candles in my kitchen.Big mistake on my part but they loved it.
> :sm06: :sm17:
> Memories for you and your grands. Have fun. They grow up so fast.


At first I read sand "castles" and thought -- Wow, you were an awesome grandma bringing sand into the kitchen!! I know you are an awesome grandma even if it was candles and not castles


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Have a great trip LL.


We are relaxing. He needs it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> We are relaxing. He needs it.


And so do you!!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> And so do you!!


Thank you! The weather is gorgeous with a breeze.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's been close to 90 the past couple of days -- that's way too hot for me. The hot weather is expected to continue for a couple more days before getting back to normal temps in the low 70's. Thankfully it's cooler in the basement where I'm still organizing yarn and packing boxes. Life has become a little less stressful since I've given myself permission to believe that I'll still be alive and knitting at 100 :sm23:


Organizing yarn in the heat I hope you don't have the humidity down there.
Playing with yarn is fun tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> At first I read sand "castles" and thought -- Wow, you were an awesome grandma bringing sand into the kitchen!! I know you are an awesome grandma even if it was candles and not castles


If I had some sand I would do it with Matthew when they come next week. Hunter was 5 when we made the candles. When all over and I was left with the mess I said out loud if I ever think of doing this again someone needs to slap me. Hunter said," I will grandma". He got me on that remark. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I miss you Yarnie. Is it hot there? How are your weeds doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I went grocery shopping today. I was pondering buying grapes today. A lady going thru the cherries told me to get the cotton candy grapes at $8.88. I told her too expensive for me. I was thinking in my mind why would I buy grapes that don't taste like grapes. If I wanted cotton candy I would buy cotton candy. Weird world. :sm18:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went grocery shopping today. I was pondering buying grapes today. A lady going thru the cherries told me to get the cotton candy grapes at $8.88. I told her too expensive for me. I was thinking in my mind why would I buy grapes that don't taste like grapes. If I wanted cotton candy I would buy cotton candy. Weird world. :sm18:


That's a lot of money for grapes. I'd pass them up too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Awwww



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2051188535131853


WCK how are your cows doing in your pasture. Have they had their babies?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you! The weather is gorgeous with a breeze.


How is the trip LL? Hope you and DH are getting lots of R&R.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Organizing yarn in the heat I hope you don't have the humidity down there.
> Playing with yarn is fun tho.


It was cooler today, much more comfortable! We do get high humidity though - so much water around us. Lots is getting accomplished and LL is right -- it feels good! 4 bags of clothes went out today, I can't remember the last time my closet was this bare!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> If I had some sand I would do it with Matthew when they come next week. Hunter was 5 when we made the candles. When all over and I was left with the mess I said out loud if I ever think of doing this again someone needs to slap me. Hunter said," I will grandma". He got me on that remark. :sm06: :sm09:


That must have made you laugh :sm01: My Mom didn't take down her knickknacks and other special stuff when the grands came to visit and one of my nephews who was a terror with his Mom's stuff would walk around Mom's house and tap his hand saying "look, don't touch". My SIL couldn't believe it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I miss you Yarnie. Is it hot there? How are your weeds doing?


Miss you too Yarnie!! How are Mr Squirrel and Mr Bunny doing?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went grocery shopping today. I was pondering buying grapes today. A lady going thru the cherries told me to get the cotton candy grapes at $8.88. I told her too expensive for me. I was thinking in my mind why would I buy grapes that don't taste like grapes. If I wanted cotton candy I would buy cotton candy. Weird world. :sm18:


I've never heard of cotton candy grapes, but would never pay that much for fruit; that would be close to $12 CAD!!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awwww
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2051188535131853
> 
> 
> WCK how are your cows doing in your pasture. Have they had their babies?


Too cute :sm02:

We are down to 1 cow; 2 went home to have their babies a couple of weeks ago. Then 1 got thru the neighbours fence and went on the lam with with sheep on his neighbours side. So she went home with another cow, but "Milky" wanted to stay and is enjoying her time alone. The grass was getting too short so better with just 1 or 2 until we get a good rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK are you going to be able to take your cats with you when you move?I hope so. 
You sure are busy cleaning out. It is a good feeling. I just haven't had that feeling in a long time. :sm12: :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Too cute :sm02:
> 
> We are down to 1 cow; 2 went home to have their babies a couple of weeks ago. Then 1 got thru the neighbours fence and went on the lam with with sheep on his neighbours side. So she went home with another cow, but "Milky" wanted to stay and is enjoying her time alone. The grass was getting too short so better with just 1 or 2 until we get a good rain.


Funny that a cow went on the lam. I hope that is not a bad thing. I think I know how Milky feels.
:sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny that a cow went on the lam. I hope that is not a bad thing. I think I know how Milky feels.
> :sm09:


She seemed to be having a good time with the sheep :sm02: I could use some quiet time too, but it will be at least another week before that happens.

Is your pool up and running now? What else is new with you?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK are you going to be able to take your cats with you when you move?I hope so.
> You sure are busy cleaning out. It is a good feeling. I just haven't had that feeling in a long time. :sm12: :sm13:


Winkie is coming with us for sure; she won't be happy with the move, but will adjust. She spends 99% of her time indoors now and will have to be a full time indoor cat when we move. It will be a harder decision about her brother, Sammy who is 17 and not in great health. He comes into our bedroom for a while at night and is very cuddly and affectionate then, but he gets skittish when he wants back out. He's deaf and doesn't see well out of one eye and probably has diabetes but still likes to pretend that he's hunting mice out in the pasture. We would like to try moving him and see how it works out. Max is a neighbourhood cat and will stay.

Some things are harder to get rid of than others .........


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> She seemed to be having a good time with the sheep :sm02: I could use some quiet time too, but it will be at least another week before that happens.
> 
> Is your pool up and running now? What else is new with you?


What is happening in a week? Is that when you go home for a visit?
Yes the pool is running. Now for someone to swim in it. My DD and my grands are coming next week so we will give it some activity.
DH and GD had a combined birthday dinner today. She picked the place and were ate. Wait for it we had.... shrimp. It was good too. Then ice cream on the way home from Little Rock.
He will be 70 and she will be 21 next week and July 4th for him. We are all getting old.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Winkie is coming with us for sure; she won't be happy with the move, but will adjust. She spends 99% of her time indoors now and will have to be a full time indoor cat when we move. It will be a harder decision about her brother, Sammy who is 17 and not in great health. He comes into our bedroom for a while at night and is very cuddly and affectionate then, but he gets skittish when he wants back out. He's deaf and doesn't see well out of one eye and probably has diabetes but still likes to pretend that he's hunting mice out in the pasture. We would like to try moving him and see how it works out. Max is a neighbourhood cat and will stay.
> 
> Some things are harder to get rid of than others .........


That is so sad. I know it will be a hard to leave any of them. The raccoons too. I can't believe your cats live so long. You are good parents to them.
Sammy could have had the mouse we came home to. It was dead. I am glad I didn't see it alive. I had another snake on the post a few days ago. I am getting skittish like Sammy.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is happening in a week? Is that when you go home for a visit?
> Yes the pool is running. Now for someone to swim in it. My DD and my grands are coming next week so we will give it some activity.
> DH and GD had a combined birthday dinner today. She picked the place and were ate. Wait for it we had.... shrimp. It was good too. Then ice cream on the way home from Little Rock.
> He will be 70 and she will be 21 next week and July 4th for him. We are all getting old.


We hope to be ready to list our place in about a week. The realtor came by yesterday to check things out; he's the same realtor that sold us the property 18 years ago. We will meet with him again on Mon, but it will probably still take most of next week to finish decluttering and cleaning.

Nice to visit with DD and grands. Matthew will keep you on your toes. Yay for your favourite shrimp meal! 21 is a big birthday for your gd. Does she still take nursing classes over the summer? And a big birthday for DH and he get fireworks on his birthday every year!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so sad. I know it will be a hard to leave any of them. The raccoons too. I can't believe your cats live so long. You are good parents to them.
> Sammy could have had the mouse we came home to. It was dead. I am glad I didn't see it alive. I had another snake on the post a few days ago. I am getting skittish like Sammy.


Snakes would make me skittish too (except for the little green water snakes). I've got used to seeing lots of live and dead mice over the years. For some reason the cats thinks we appreciate their presents :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> How is the trip LL? Hope you and DH are getting lots of R&R.


Hi WCK. We are home now and must travel for a cousin's graduation party (high school). It was a good trip for us.

How are you. I'll be off the internet for a while.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK. We are home now and must travel for a cousin's graduation party (high school). It was a good trip for us.
> 
> How are you. I'll be off the internet for a while.


Enjoy the graduation celebrations!

I'm good but sooo tired. It's hard letting some things go, but I did feel really good about cleaning out the closet of clothes that I would never wear again. DH's side of the closet now has more clothes than my side. :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

It was a busy day today. This morning we went to vote in a referendum to decide if the tiny nearby city and neighbouring rural municipality should amalgamate. The city has just under 5000 people and is about 1 square mile in size and can't get more land because it's surrounded by rural districts and native tribes lands. Very strong feelings on both sides in the City so the vote will probably be close. We live in the rural muni which is probably more likely to vote in favour of amalgamating. 

Then I got more sorting and packing done. A friend is retiring and had a little reception this afternoon - it was a nice gathering.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We hope to be ready to list our place in about a week. The realtor came by yesterday to check things out; he's the same realtor that sold us the property 18 years ago. We will meet with him again on Mon, but it will probably still take most of next week to finish decluttering and cleaning.
> 
> Nice to visit with DD and grands. Matthew will keep you on your toes. Yay for your favourite shrimp meal! 21 is a big birthday for your gd. Does she still take nursing classes over the summer? And a big birthday for DH and he get fireworks on his birthday every year!


I hope you get it all done. I know you can do it! Take a break now and then.
Yes GD is going to school summer thru next May with breaks in between. Her big brother is finishing up his RN classes . They will graduate the same time if they both pass.
Yes the Big firecracker get fireworks every year. We watch from the window as the kids mess up our yard. They love it . Us not as much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It was a busy day today. This morning we went to vote in a referendum to decide if the tiny nearby city and neighbouring rural municipality should amalgamate. The city has just under 5000 people and is about 1 square mile in size and can't get more land because it's surrounded by rural districts and native tribes lands. Very strong feelings on both sides in the City so the vote will probably be close. We live in the rural muni which is probably more likely to vote in favour of amalgamating.
> 
> Then I got more sorting and packing done. A friend is retiring and had a little reception this afternoon - it was a nice gathering.


When will you find out how the voting when?
I am glad you took a little break from your sorting. Is your friend in your knitting group?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK. We are home now and must travel for a cousin's graduation party (high school). It was a good trip for us.
> 
> How are you. I'll be off the internet for a while.


Now you need to get rested up. Is DH feeling better?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Enjoy the graduation celebrations!
> 
> I'm good but sooo tired. It's hard letting some things go, but I did feel really good about cleaning out the closet of clothes that I would never wear again. DH's side of the closet now has more clothes than my side. :sm23:


Wow! I would love my husband to have more clothes. I love clothing. Trouble is I am not organized and buy if I like it. Never from need.


----------



## lovethelake

Tried to send something yesterday, but internet was wonky and would not send it.

The rain is finally over. The lake covered my dock by 3 inches which is a record. Never seen it that high, even after a hurricane. Fortunately the house is high up, not even an issue. I went out twice to raise the pontoon lift and the other boat was close to floating, but lift was as high as it could go. But it would be scary if the lake got high enough to float the boats off their lifts, it would mean the lake rose another foot. Started to go down yesterday, the dock is even dry, but the shoreline is still submerged. But nothing damaged and luckier than most in Virginia that were slammed with massive flooding. If we get a strong windstorm, the huge trees will uproot because the ground is so saturated. 

The little darlings will be here for the next two days, then I get three days off to get ready for my son's guy weekend. These guys have been coming here since high school, and it is fun to have them around. But the amount of food to make is a job. But I live to do that, so looking forward to it. 

Going to make giant bubbles today. Found a 'recipe' that I am going to try out, and will let you know if it works. The wand is made from two plastic straws and about 6-8 feet of yarn that is threaded through and knotted. Wonder where I will find the yarn for this project...………

Take care, off to let the pups out and maybe get a cup of coffee in me before they truly wake up for their day of terror and mayhem.

:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Tried to send something yesterday, but internet was wonky and would not send it.
> 
> The rain is finally over. The lake covered my dock by 3 inches which is a record. Never seen it that high, even after a hurricane. Fortunately the house is high up, not even an issue. I went out twice to raise the pontoon lift and the other boat was close to floating, but lift was as high as it could go. But it would be scary if the lake got high enough to float the boats off their lifts, it would mean the lake rose another foot. Started to go down yesterday, the dock is even dry, but the shoreline is still submerged. But nothing damaged and luckier than most in Virginia that were slammed with massive flooding. If we get a strong windstorm, the huge trees will uproot because the ground is so saturated.
> 
> The little darlings will be here for the next two days, then I get three days off to get ready for my son's guy weekend. These guys have been coming here since high school, and it is fun to have them around. But the amount of food to make is a job. But I live to do that, so looking forward to it.
> 
> Going to make giant bubbles today. Found a 'recipe' that I am going to try out, and will let you know if it works. The wand is made from two plastic straws and about 6-8 feet of yarn that is threaded through and knotted. Wonder where I will find the yarn for this project...………
> 
> Take care, off to let the pups out and maybe get a cup of coffee in me before they truly wake up for their day of terror and mayhem.
> 
> :sm23: :sm23:


Have fun with the boys and grands.
Look what I just found. I am going to try it this weekend.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678391195836002


I know I will like it more than they do but o well.


----------



## lovethelake

https://happyhooligans.ca/homemade-giant-bubbles/

This is the recipe I used. And she is correct, the more you use the solution the better they get. It was too windy in the morning, but by after dinner it was great fun. A few got maybe 10 feet long. I got the glycerin from Amazon, it was by Wilton the cake people for icing. So now I know I can get more at a craft store.

The lake is going back down, but the pictures of what happened around the area is tragic for so many people. Of course it there was some flooding, but the real damage came from mamouth fallen trees because the ground was so saturated. In the 80's yesterday and today, then by Saturday high 90's. The humidity will be horrible.

Off to drink as much coffee as I can before all the little darlings wake up!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> https://happyhooligans.ca/homemade-giant-bubbles/
> 
> This is the recipe I used. And she is correct, the more you use the solution the better they get. It was too windy in the morning, but by after dinner it was great fun. A few got maybe 10 feet long. I got the glycerin from Amazon, it was by Wilton the cake people for icing. So now I know I can get more at a craft store.
> 
> The lake is going back down, but the pictures of what happened around the area is tragic for so many people. Of course it there was some flooding, but the real damage came from mamouth fallen trees because the ground was so saturated. In the 80's yesterday and today, then by Saturday high 90's. The humidity will be horrible.
> 
> Off to drink as much coffee as I can before all the little darlings wake up!


I am coming to your house!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am coming to your house!


Me too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Cute. Except one of them.http://www.facebook.com/howlers.tv/videos/471712213310254/?hc_ref=ARRr_6MYMFksyF8P6yyICSaScBGg-Bq1FyjhtjkH9TGd4ybn9D-kRJT1A5G0zk1GHto


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute. Except one of them.http://www.facebook.com/howlers.tv/videos/471712213310254/?hc_ref=ARRr_6MYMFksyF8P6yyICSaScBGg-Bq1FyjhtjkH9TGd4ybn9D-kRJT1A5G0zk1GHto


I loved this! Laughed! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lovethelake

I will admit that President Obama made a brilliant comment: Elections have consequences. Wonder what Hilary is thinking about today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> I will admit that President Obama made a brilliant comment: Elections have consequences. Wonder what Hilary is thinking about today.


She is still mad. More excuses in her head maybe.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi ladies,

eyes get tried fast so just a short note.

WCK do hope things are going o.k. with every thing happing in your life.

CB wow two of the grands becoming nurses. You are so proud and happy, we need more nurses that love to help others.

LL busy time for you, have fun and stay safe.

LTL wow glad no damage by you and lake going down. Have fun with the grands, and big bubbles.

wow just found out lens for eyes over 2,600. That's if you want to see out of both eyes. Don't think good idea to only do one, would not look good with just one eye. Plus will have to wear patch over first eye until next day . A hoy mates.

Arm wraps to all of you.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> eyes get tried fast so just a short note.
> 
> WCK do hope things are going o.k. with every thing happing in your life.
> 
> CB wow two of the grands becoming nurses. You are so proud and happy, we need more nurses that love to help others.
> 
> LL busy time for you, have fun and stay safe.
> 
> LTL wow glad no damage by you and lake going down. Have fun with the grands, and big bubbles.
> 
> wow just found out lens for eyes over 2,600. That's if you want to see out of both eyes. Don't think good idea to only do one, would not look good with just one eye. Plus will have to wear patch over first eye until next day . A hoy mates.
> 
> Arm wraps to all of you.


Good to hear from you. Are you talking about cataract surgery. I'll need it and am afraid.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> eyes get tried fast so just a short note.
> 
> WCK do hope things are going o.k. with every thing happing in your life.
> 
> CB wow two of the grands becoming nurses. You are so proud and happy, we need more nurses that love to help others.
> 
> LL busy time for you, have fun and stay safe.
> 
> LTL wow glad no damage by you and lake going down. Have fun with the grands, and big bubbles.
> 
> wow just found out lens for eyes over 2,600. That's if you want to see out of both eyes. Don't think good idea to only do one, would not look good with just one eye. Plus will have to wear patch over first eye until next day . A hoy mates.
> 
> Arm wraps to all of you.


Yarnie when is the surgery? I have missed you!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie when is the surgery? I have missed you!


Yes, please tell us.


----------



## west coast kitty

It's been a marathon 4 days of sorting, packing, disposing and cleaning to get ready for photos of the house to be taken today. We are totally exhausted today. It was cloudy and drizzly this morning so the photographer only took the indoor pics and will come back later for the outdoor pics. Still lots to do with cleaning closets and cupboards and sorting through more documents, but the worst is done!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a marathon 4 days of sorting, packing, disposing and cleaning to get ready for photos of the house to be taken today. We are totally exhausted today. It was cloudy and drizzly this morning so the photographer only took the indoor pics and will come back later for the outdoor pics. Still lots to do with cleaning closets and cupboards and sorting through more documents, but the worst is done!


I am glad you are thru with the worst. Get a little rest. I am glad you have all that behind you. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> When will you find out how the voting when?
> I am glad you took a little break from your sorting. Is your friend in your knitting group?


The City voted to stay separate so we will be staying as we have been and there will probably be another vote in 10 -12 years. It's too bad in many ways because Duncan needs to grow it's tax base to keep up with replacing ancient sewers and water lines and keep up with services. Duncan has tried several times to take land with commercial and light industry businesses from the surrounding areas, but of course those areas resist because they can't afford to give up any portion of their tax base either.

No my friend is retiring from the school district and is one of the original founders of Handmade Hugs. We managed to keep it secret so she was really surprised and all of us had a great time.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Tried to send something yesterday, but internet was wonky and would not send it.
> 
> The rain is finally over. The lake covered my dock by 3 inches which is a record. Never seen it that high, even after a hurricane. Fortunately the house is high up, not even an issue. I went out twice to raise the pontoon lift and the other boat was close to floating, but lift was as high as it could go. But it would be scary if the lake got high enough to float the boats off their lifts, it would mean the lake rose another foot. Started to go down yesterday, the dock is even dry, but the shoreline is still submerged. But nothing damaged and luckier than most in Virginia that were slammed with massive flooding. If we get a strong windstorm, the huge trees will uproot because the ground is so saturated.
> 
> The little darlings will be here for the next two days, then I get three days off to get ready for my son's guy weekend. These guys have been coming here since high school, and it is fun to have them around. But the amount of food to make is a job. But I live to do that, so looking forward to it.
> 
> Going to make giant bubbles today. Found a 'recipe' that I am going to try out, and will let you know if it works. The wand is made from two plastic straws and about 6-8 feet of yarn that is threaded through and knotted. Wonder where I will find the yarn for this project...………
> 
> Take care, off to let the pups out and maybe get a cup of coffee in me before they truly wake up for their day of terror and mayhem.
> 
> :sm23: :sm23:


So glad you didn't have major damage at your place; hope the rest of the summer is much better for you. Enjoy the time with the grands.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> eyes get tried fast so just a short note.
> 
> WCK do hope things are going o.k. with every thing happing in your life.
> 
> CB wow two of the grands becoming nurses. You are so proud and happy, we need more nurses that love to help others.
> 
> LL busy time for you, have fun and stay safe.
> 
> LTL wow glad no damage by you and lake going down. Have fun with the grands, and big bubbles.
> 
> wow just found out lens for eyes over 2,600. That's if you want to see out of both eyes. Don't think good idea to only do one, would not look good with just one eye. Plus will have to wear patch over first eye until next day . A hoy mates.
> 
> Arm wraps to all of you.


So good to hear from you Yarnie; I've missed you!! Hope all goes well with your eye surgeries and you are back to seeing all that needs to be seen.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Good to hear from you. Are you talking about cataract surgery. I'll need it and am afraid.


My Mom and so many friends have had it and it's been very successful and their vision improved immediately.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are thru with the worst. Get a little rest. I am glad you have all that behind you. ♥


We celebrated and went out for dinner tonight. Are you having cake and home made ice cream for DH's birthday?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We celebrated and went out for dinner tonight. Are you having cake and home made ice cream for DH's birthday?


Good for you! You needed to celebrate after all you have done. 
We celebrated again by eating Red Lobster with GD on her 21st last night. Then to our house for pie instead of cake.
Tomorrow DD and the g boys are taking us to see DH's aunts and uncles out of town. One of his aunts is making him a cake. It will be a surprise. Tuesday a steak dinner for him and then the next day homemade ice cream and cake. He says don't do a thing . I told him to sit back and enjoy .


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good for you! You needed to celebrate after all you have done.
> We celebrated again by eating Red Lobster with GD on her 21st last night. Then to our house for pie instead of cake.
> Tomorrow DD and the g boys are taking us to see DH's aunts and uncles out of town. One of his aunts is making him a cake. It will be a surprise. Tuesday a steak dinner for him and then the next day homemade ice cream and cake. He says don't do a thing . I told him to sit back and enjoy .


Lots of celebrating for you and family! Is the pool working now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of celebrating for you and family! Is the pool working now?


Yes the pool is finally working after 2 years. The pool guy really knew what he was doing. Unlike the last guy. The grandboys are here to test it out tomorrow night. Matthew will have me out there as many times as I will go with him. Wheeeee. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

I saw this on the news a few days ago - a fellow was curious about people buying strange things so he decided to experiment by selling bottled "hot dog water" and sold lots of it at about $38 a bottle :sm16: It proved his point that some people will believe almost anything

http://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/hot-dog-water-seller-in-vancouver-gets-laughs-to-prove-point-1.3984356


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the pool is finally working after 2 years. The pool guy really knew what he was doing. Unlike the last guy. The grandboys are here to test it out tomorrow night. Matthew will have me out there as many times as I will go with him. Wheeeee. :sm09:


Does Chewy get into the pool too? He would make lots of splashes


----------



## lovethelake

Good morning

Getting ready for the heat. Yesterday was hot, but for some reason it was not humid. Today in the mid 90's and it keeps getting hotter over the next few days. Going to have a houseful this weekend, but they are my son's friends so all I have to do is have food ready and sit inside.


The pups are doing great. I know that having the two of them and them going to puppy play camp a few times a week has helped them and me. I am really afraid to say this, but they are so sweet and fairly well behaved. Because of their size most people don't realize how young they are until they see them still doing the puppy bouncy run and then they get it. It will be their first experience with fireworks and with them being pretty timid I don't know how that will work. 


Have a short break from babysitting this week, and with all the quiet I won't know what to do. Well the little four legged darlings are waking up. More later


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a marathon 4 days of sorting, packing, disposing and cleaning to get ready for photos of the house to be taken today. We are totally exhausted today. It was cloudy and drizzly this morning so the photographer only took the indoor pics and will come back later for the outdoor pics. Still lots to do with cleaning closets and cupboards and sorting through more documents, but the worst is done!


Glad to hear the worst is done. What a relief.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> My Mom and so many friends have had it and it's been very successful and their vision improved immediately.


Good to know.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good for you! You needed to celebrate after all you have done.
> We celebrated again by eating Red Lobster with GD on her 21st last night. Then to our house for pie instead of cake.
> Tomorrow DD and the g boys are taking us to see DH's aunts and uncles out of town. One of his aunts is making him a cake. It will be a surprise. Tuesday a steak dinner for him and then the next day homemade ice cream and cake. He says don't do a thing . I told him to sit back and enjoy .


Happy Birthday and hugs to your husband. Everything sounds wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The City voted to stay separate so we will be staying as we have been and there will probably be another vote in 10 -12 years. It's too bad in many ways because Duncan needs to grow it's tax base to keep up with replacing ancient sewers and water lines and keep up with services. Duncan has tried several times to take land with commercial and light industry businesses from the surrounding areas, but of course those areas resist because they can't afford to give up any portion of their tax base either.
> 
> No my friend is retiring from the school district and is one of the original founders of Handmade Hugs. We managed to keep it secret so she was really surprised and all of us had a great time.


Sorry about the vote didn't go your way. Maybe next time it is voted on it will go thru.
I am glad you were able to keep your friends surprise. Will you still be able to be a part of the Handmade Hugs after you move? Have you been having your knitting group the last month during your packing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Does Chewy get into the pool too? He would make lots of splashes


Chewy is tempted to jump in but knows he is not allowed. He walks around the edge and will lick you on the head it you come up to him. One day he may get excited and jump in. Mitch stayed in the pool. He would swim beside DH. He was a small dog but could keep up. I miss him. When the kids would run and jump on the diving board and try to pull them back like he was trying to save them. It was cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1938824919710642


Awwww


----------



## lovethelake

Wow is it hot. The humidity is returning, but I honestly thought it would be worse. The pups don't like the heat at all, so they run laps around the house for exercise. My son had a 'guys weekend, no wives or girlfriends allowed'. Made some BBQ pork, corn on the cob, coleslaw, potato salad, and ice cream sandwiches. (I go to Costco and buy their chocolate chip cookies then make them into ice cream sandwiches...…….to die for) At this time, I believe it will be a quiet day. But you never know wat will happen, especially with the heat. 

Yesterday I watched a movie about Jeffery Dahmer during his high school years. Never saw his life from that perspective before. What is wild was all the signs, his dysfunctional family, and he even met Walter Mondale at the White House. It is amazing how lax security was then; he and friends just called the WH, got an appointment, walked in, and met him. It would not have mattered who the VP was, it was just a different time.


Well, off to make breakfast sandwiches and more coffee for the guys that will be awaking soon.


ttfm


----------



## west coast kitty

The photographer came back to take the outside pics today and he also used a drone to make a video. It was interesting to watch the drone flying about and hovering and then flying again. We should be able to see the video and pics on Tues.

It started off cloudy and cool this morning and then the sun started coming through mid morning, but it was still windy and cool today. Lots of Canada Day celebrations going on in the community, but we didn't go out -- still too much cleaning and packing to do.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the pool is finally working after 2 years. The pool guy really knew what he was doing. Unlike the last guy. The grandboys are here to test it out tomorrow night. Matthew will have me out there as many times as I will go with him. Wheeeee. :sm09:


Yay!! It's pool party time. Did DD and grands arrive today and start the splashing?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry about the vote didn't go your way. Maybe next time it is voted on it will go thru.
> I am glad you were able to keep your friends surprise. Will you still be able to be a part of the Handmade Hugs after you move? Have you been having your knitting group the last month during your packing?


I plan to keep up with Handmade Hugs as much as possible. It's only an hours drive and most of the route is divided highway. They usually only meet once a month and take July/August off. I plan to keep up with the Hospital Auxiliary too; it was disappointing to find out that the Nanaimo Auxiliary doesn't seem to have an active knitting group after taking a "temporary" break 3 years ago!

The knitting group is still meeting - it's my big relaxation therapy every week!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy is tempted to jump in but knows he is not allowed. He walks around the edge and will lick you on the head it you come up to him. One day he may get excited and jump in. Mitch stayed in the pool. He would swim beside DH. He was a small dog but could keep up. I miss him. When the kids would run and jump on the diving board and try to pull them back like he was trying to save them. It was cute.


Mitch was a good dog, keeping his people safe. I still miss our cats too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/OddCouplesDodo/videos/1938824919710642/ Awwww


Love Buckley and Ralphy ♥ Mama Doe has brought her twins into the pasture to visit with Milky (the cow) the past couple of days. Love watching the fawns bounce around, they are so cute.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Wow is it hot. The humidity is returning, but I honestly thought it would be worse. The pups don't like the heat at all, so they run laps around the house for exercise. My son had a 'guys weekend, no wives or girlfriends allowed'. Made some BBQ pork, corn on the cob, coleslaw, potato salad, and ice cream sandwiches. (I go to Costco and buy their chocolate chip cookies then make them into ice cream sandwiches...…….to die for) At this time, I believe it will be a quiet day. But you never know wat will happen, especially with the heat.
> 
> Yesterday I watched a movie about Jeffery Dahmer during his high school years. Never saw his life from that perspective before. What is wild was all the signs, his dysfunctional family, and he even met Walter Mondale at the White House. It is amazing how lax security was then; he and friends just called the WH, got an appointment, walked in, and met him. It would not have mattered who the VP was, it was just a different time.
> 
> Well, off to make breakfast sandwiches and more coffee for the guys that will be awaking soon.
> 
> ttfm


You are such a nice Mama hostess for your son and his buddies. Hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Wow is it hot. The humidity is returning, but I honestly thought it would be worse. The pups don't like the heat at all, so they run laps around the house for exercise. My son had a 'guys weekend, no wives or girlfriends allowed'. Made some BBQ pork, corn on the cob, coleslaw, potato salad, and ice cream sandwiches. (I go to Costco and buy their chocolate chip cookies then make them into ice cream sandwiches...…….to die for) At this time, I believe it will be a quiet day. But you never know wat will happen, especially with the heat.
> 
> Yesterday I watched a movie about Jeffery Dahmer during his high school years. Never saw his life from that perspective before. What is wild was all the signs, his dysfunctional family, and he even met Walter Mondale at the White House. It is amazing how lax security was then; he and friends just called the WH, got an appointment, walked in, and met him. It would not have mattered who the VP was, it was just a different time.
> 
> Well, off to make breakfast sandwiches and more coffee for the guys that will be awaking soon.
> .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Wow is it hot. The humidity is returning, but I honestly thought it would be worse. The pups don't like the heat at all, so they run laps around the house for exercise. My son had a 'guys weekend, no wives or girlfriends allowed'. Made some BBQ pork, corn on the cob, coleslaw, potato salad, and ice cream sandwiches. (I go to Costco and buy their chocolate chip cookies then make them into ice cream sandwiches...…….to die for) At this time, I believe it will be a quiet day. But you never know wat will happen, especially with the heat.
> 
> Yesterday I watched a movie about Jeffery Dahmer during his high school years. Never saw his life from that perspective before. What is wild was all the signs, his dysfunctional family, and he even met Walter Mondale at the White House. It is amazing how lax security was then; he and friends just called the WH, got an appointment, walked in, and met him. It would not have mattered who the VP was, it was just a different time.
> 
> Well, off to make breakfast sandwiches and more coffee for the guys that will be awaking soon.
> 
> ttfm


Was it a quiet day? I would have like to eaten with you today. I could eat a cookie sandwich right now. 
The kids came over and we swam after the sun went down . It was too hot to go to church fireworks. We saw it on facebook . Just as good.
I couldn't watch a mover about Jeffery Dahmer. I would have night mares. I hear he turned his life around and met Jesus. If he did I have to forgive him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The photographer came back to take the outside pics today and he also used a drone to make a video. It was interesting to watch the drone flying about and hovering and then flying again. We should be able to see the video and pics on Tues.
> 
> It started off cloudy and cool this morning and then the sun started coming through mid morning, but it was still windy and cool today. Lots of Canada Day celebrations going on in the community, but we didn't go out -- still too much cleaning and packing to do.


Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Yay!! It's pool party time. Did DD and grands arrive today and start the splashing?


YEs . The water was so hot if felt like a sauna. They had fun. We ordered pizza before swimming. The temps where up to almost 100 so we didn't get to far away for inside. Neither did Chewy. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I plan to keep up with Handmade Hugs as much as possible. It's only an hours drive and most of the route is divided highway. They usually only meet once a month and take July/August off. I plan to keep up with the Hospital Auxiliary too; it was disappointing to find out that the Nanaimo Auxiliary doesn't seem to have an active knitting group after taking a "temporary" break 3 years ago!
> 
> The knitting group is still meeting - it's my big relaxation therapy every week!


I am glad you will be able to still have your groups. They are so important to you.


----------



## Lukelucy

It is so hot here! My lettuce is going to bolt on me.


----------



## west coast kitty

Knit and Walk Olympics -- my kind of event!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=386911401816989


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> It is so hot here! My lettuce is going to bolt on me.


My daddy always cut his down to keep it from bolting.Keep using it as it grows. It will shoot up and go to seed in the heat for sure.How is everything else coming along. We have lots of cucumbers right now but buying fresh tomatoes until ours grow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The photographer came back to take the outside pics today and he also used a drone to make a video. It was interesting to watch the drone flying about and hovering and then flying again. We should be able to see the video and pics on Tues.
> 
> It started off cloudy and cool this morning and then the sun started coming through mid morning, but it was still windy and cool today. Lots of Canada Day celebrations going on in the community, but we didn't go out -- still too much cleaning and packing to do.


I bet that was neat seeing the drone making a video but scary at the same time.
I hope you have another nice day today.
We have clouds from dust from the Sierra desert today and yesterday. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

You are going to miss all the creatures in your pastures. You can see deer in town here sometimes.


west coast kitty said:


> Love Buckley and Ralphy ♥ Mama Doe has brought her twins into the pasture to visit with Milky (the cow) the past couple of days. Love watching the fawns bounce around, they are so cute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Knit and Walk Olympics -- my kind of event!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=386911401816989
> 
> 
> 
> The girl that won was getting after it. I could do it but it may not look pretty. :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I can see this happening at our house. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=251523498943178


I can hear knocking on my storm door and I look out and about 5 hens and a rooster are pecking at the glass. :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> My daddy always cut his down to keep it from bolting.Keep using it as it grows. It will shoot up and go to seed in the heat for sure.How is everything else coming along. We have lots of cucumbers right now but buying fresh tomatoes until ours grow.


Hi CB. My cukes are coming. Not here yet. I'll cut the lettuce. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## lovethelake

We are hot too, with an heat index of 105. And this will continue for the next few days. Oh well, thank goodness for AC and fans. Pretty quiet week ahead, and so grateful for that. Trying to finish binding off a Pi shawl that has way too many stitches to do. But I was getting bored with it and can't wait to figure out a new project.


Stay cool out there.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> We are hot too, with an heat index of 105. And this will continue for the next few days. Oh well, thank goodness for AC and fans. Pretty quiet week ahead, and so grateful for that. Trying to finish binding off a Pi shawl that has way too many stitches to do. But I was getting bored with it and can't wait to figure out a new project.
> 
> Stay cool out there.


We're trying. Heat index here is 112. Humid. Yes, tank goodness for AC.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> We're trying. Heat index here is 112. Humid. Yes, tank goodness for AC.


That is really hot for you! It was 95 with a heat index of 105. Always humid here. I must be getting use to it. Last night when I went swimming with the boys the water was hot but tonight it was cooler. Maybe all that splashing last night cooled it down. Chewy saved us from 3 horse flies. :sm09: My mother came over tonight and Andrew grill burgers for us. DD made the ice cream. Her ice cream is not as good as her mama's. :sm17: 
It was so cute Matthew told GS to leave his bathing suit here and Mimi will wash it for you. Boys are sweet. :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> YEs . The water was so hot if felt like a sauna. They had fun. We ordered pizza before swimming. The temps where up to almost 100 so we didn't get to far away for inside. Neither did Chewy. :sm16:


Way too hot for me - I like the 70's


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> The girl that won was getting after it. I could do it but it may not look pretty. :sm23:


We will have to remind Yarnie to include it in the next Righter's Village News :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can see this happening at our house.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=251523498943178
> 
> 
> I can hear knocking on my storm door and I look out and about 5 hens and a rooster are pecking at the glass. :sm17:


Then you could go egg hunting all through the house :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Then you could go egg hunting all through the house :sm02:


We haven't had eggs since the chicken snake made his bed in the dog house. I miss fresh eggs. Maybe if I bring them in I can have eggs again. :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We haven't had eggs since the chicken snake made his bed in the dog house. I miss fresh eggs. Maybe if I bring them in I can have eggs again. :sm11:


Is the snake still around?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Is the snake still around?


Not that one. We killed it. I have another one but don't think it is a chicken snake. I will let this one live so he can catch some of the mice. As long as he doesn't scare me again being on my porch.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is really hot for you! It was 95 with a heat index of 105. Always humid here. I must be getting use to it. Last night when I went swimming with the boys the water was hot but tonight it was cooler. Maybe all that splashing last night cooled it down. Chewy saved us from 3 horse flies. :sm09: My mother came over tonight and Andrew grill burgers for us. DD made the ice cream. Her ice cream is not as good as her mama's. :sm17:
> It was so cute Matthew told GS to leave his bathing suit here and Mimi will wash it for you. Boys are sweet. :sm02:


Sounds like you are having fun! That sounds hot too. Another day ahead of us having more heat.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not that one. We killed it. I have another one but don't think it is a chicken snake. I will let this one live so he can catch some of the mice. As long as he doesn't scare me again being on my porch.


How many mice would he eat?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How many mice would he eat?


I hope lots. :sm17:


----------



## lovethelake

Happy 4th of July!!! God Bless America.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Happy 4th of July!!! God Bless America.


Happy July 4th to everyone! Stay cool!


----------



## bonbf3

HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY!!!


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY!!!


Same to you, BON!


----------



## bonbf3

Thanks, LukeLucy!


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, LukeLucy!


 :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty

Happy Independence Day to all my Denim friends!


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY!!!


So nice to see you Bonnie! How is life with you and yours?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Independence Day to all my Denim friends!


Same to you, WCK


----------



## west coast kitty

Happy Birthday to Mr. CB!


----------



## lovethelake

Morning,
Quiet day here yesterday because all the festivities are this weekend. I had bought two hams, because I am terrified of running out of food (which NEVER happens) and my sons were laughing at me since the group was just going to be family. Well yesterday the group grew to 13 - 15 people, so I laughed at my sons about my brilliance of buying two hams. Oh what a house full! I love it! Going to Costco to pick up a 'few' things today. Tomorrow I will bake the hams and make the pasta salad. Then it will be off to the races.


Had a nice chat with my mom yesterday. I am so thankful she is living where she is living, because I know she is safe. She was going to have lunch with her friends and then play Bridge for a few hours. With all the stuff going on I am having a hard time trying to get to Cleveland. But this too will work out once my schedule settles down with the grands.

Stay cool out there!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY!!!


Hi Bonn!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr. CB!


Thank you. The celebration will be over tomorrow. ha. Last party.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning,
> Quiet day here yesterday because all the festivities are this weekend. I had bought two hams, because I am terrified of running out of food (which NEVER happens) and my sons were laughing at me since the group was just going to be family. Well yesterday the group grew to 13 - 15 people, so I laughed at my sons about my brilliance of buying two hams. Oh what a house full! I love it! Going to Costco to pick up a 'few' things today. Tomorrow I will bake the hams and make the pasta salad. Then it will be off to the races.
> 
> Had a nice chat with my mom yesterday. I am so thankful she is living where she is living, because I know she is safe. She was going to have lunch with her friends and then play Bridge for a few hours. With all the stuff going on I am having a hard time trying to get to Cleveland. But this too will work out once my schedule settles down with the grands.
> 
> Stay cool out there!


I have had company but not as many at you at one time. Tomorrow is our last party for DH. Our nephew is coming and the boys want to make ice cream. I hope the party is over because I need a break from parties. ha. It has been worse here. My kids do the cooking now mostly but I do the cleaning up. We sat down to eat our steak GS and DD fixed for us . GS had used all the extra plates. DH and I had ours and DD was trying to get her steak and no clean plates. Payback time. So funny to us. She was saying where are the plates where are the plates? :sm23: :sm05: :sm09: 
Your mother does sound like she is in a good place. I am glad you have peace of mind .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

__ https://www.facebook.com/shukothecat/posts/907657192765661


You know I love animals.


----------



## Lukelucy

I think the heatwave is breaking!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I think the heatwave is breaking!


That is good. Enjoy. We had a few drops of rain yesterday and today the wind blew thru and cooled down a few degrees. We still need some rain. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## lovethelake

I know the heatwave is gone for me, but did you see the SW? Their temperatures are higher than any heat index I experienced. It is finally colder outside than it is inside, with a good breeze.

All set for today. Carved two hams, made a huge bowl of fruit salad, made a new recipe for corn salad, made a pasta salad, make ice cream sandwiches and have tons of munchies. Paper plates and plastic forks and the clean up is a snap. I really like doing this! And so do my friends, since they get a lot of leftovers. 


Have a great day. Can't wait for 9 PM Monday!


----------



## bonbf3

lovethelake said:


> I know the heatwave is gone for me, but did you see the SW? Their temperatures are higher than any heat index I experienced. It is finally colder outside than it is inside, with a good breeze.
> 
> All set for today. Carved two hams, made a huge bowl of fruit salad, made a new recipe for corn salad, made a pasta salad, make ice cream sandwiches and have tons of munchies. Paper plates and plastic forks and the clean up is a snap. I really like doing this! And so do my friends, since they get a lot of leftovers.
> 
> Have a great day. Can't wait for 9 PM Monday!


Hi, lovethelake! It sounds like you've been very busy and are all ready for hungry visitors. They'll have a wonderful time, I'm sure. Isn't it fun when they come?

I'm looking forward to 9 pm on Monday, too. I wonder!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## bonbf3

Sorry I've been away so long. I've really missed you all. First, I knitted too much, trying to finish that huge blanket! I set up daily goals, and my fingers rebelled. I was off knitting for almost a year. I missed it a lot - stayed away from all things knitting. Then I finished the blanket. I'm not pleased with it. Spencer loves it, and it is pretty, but it was far from perfect. I'll never again use such a soft yarn for a big project. We've had an eventful year - not all good, I'm afraid. On September 11, Irma came through and knocked down two trees on our house. They broke rafters and joists (maybe they're the same thing?) in the attic. Rain poured in. We put pots under all the leaks. Finally, it came in so fast that a bucket 2 feet high was filling up in under five minutes. We sat in the kitchen, realizing this was a losing battle. Suddenly - crash! Par of the ceiling fell in. We looked at it, sat down again to catch our breath, and - crash! Half of the ceiling was in our living room - wet insulation all over, ceiling material, and rain. Once the insurance company heard there was water come in, we got quick action. Thank goodness for insurance! We had to replace living room furniture, flooring, etc. Took about 7 months to finish. Very complicated and interesting to see how they get water out of the house.

Then, in December, Bob's chronic leukemia went out of remission. One week of daily outpatient chemo, then once a week immunotherapy for eight weeks. Then, due to the chemo, bladder cancer popped up again. The doctor said that can happen sometimes with chemo, and this is the second time it's happened to him. So surgery in two weeks - and we hope that will be the end of it. It was, last time - no follow-up treatment - and this is the same thing, so hoping and praying.

That's my story. Kind of a bummer, but we're hangin' in there. We did miss our beach trip. The kids spent the past week in Jacksonville Beach, Florida. In fact, at this very moment, they are un-making beds and taking trash out, leaving at 10. They had a wonderful time. Only one couldn't make it - he's working in New York this summer. Another grandson just got back from an internship in Dubai. He was gone for five weeks and flew right into Jacksonville to the beach. I'll bet he's getting tired of sand!! It was a wonderful experience for both boys.

I have four blankets to go, and I've started the first of them. Most of the boys wanted green as a major color. The one I'm doing now is light green, dark green, and black. I shook my head in dismay, wondering how much green I could take - and how they'd look together - but I love the combination! Live and learn.

I'm embarrassed at how slow I am. If only I had Wendy Bee's perseverance, I could finish these in no time!

I've missed being on here. Now I'll have to catch up on all your news!

I'll have to figure out how to add the picture. It's not popping up in my "choices."


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Sorry I've been away so long. I've really missed you all. First, I knitted too much, trying to finish that huge blanket! I set up daily goals, and my fingers rebelled. I was off knitting for almost a year. I missed it a lot - stayed away from all things knitting. Then I finished the blanket. I'm not pleased with it. Spencer loves it, and it is pretty, but it was far from perfect. I'll never again use such a soft yarn for a big project. We've had an eventful year - not all good, I'm afraid. On September 11, Irma came through and knocked down two trees on our house. They broke rafters and joists (maybe they're the same thing?) in the attic. Rain poured in. We put pots under all the leaks. Finally, it came in so fast that a bucket 2 feet high was filling up in under five minutes. We sat in the kitchen, realizing this was a losing battle. Suddenly - crash! Par of the ceiling fell in. We looked at it, sat down again to catch our breath, and - crash! Half of the ceiling was in our living room - wet insulation all over, ceiling material, and rain. Once the insurance company heard there was water come in, we got quick action. Thank goodness for insurance! We had to replace living room furniture, flooring, etc. Took about 7 months to finish. Very complicated and interesting to see how they get water out of the house.
> 
> Then, in December, Bob's chronic leukemia went out of remission. One week of daily outpatient chemo, then once a week immunotherapy for eight weeks. Then, due to the chemo, bladder cancer popped up again. The doctor said that can happen sometimes with chemo, and this is the second time it's happened to him. So surgery in two weeks - and we hope that will be the end of it. It was, last time - no follow-up treatment - and this is the same thing, so hoping and praying.
> 
> That's my story. Kind of a bummer, but we're hangin' in there. We did miss our beach trip. The kids spent the past week in Jacksonville Beach, Florida. In fact, at this very moment, they are un-making beds and taking trash out, leaving at 10. They had a wonderful time. Only one couldn't make it - he's working in New York this summer. Another grandson just got back from an internship in Dubai. He was gone for five weeks and flew right into Jacksonville to the beach. I'll bet he's getting tired of sand!! It was a wonderful experience for both boys.
> 
> I have four blankets to go, and I've started the first of them. Most of the boys wanted green as a major color. The one I'm doing now is light green, dark green, and black. I shook my head in dismay, wondering how much green I could take - and how they'd look together - but I love the combination! Live and learn.
> 
> I'm embarrassed at how slow I am. If only I had Wendy Bee's perseverance, I could finish these in no time!
> 
> I've missed being on here. Now I'll have to catch up on all your news!
> 
> I'll have to figure out how to add the picture. It's not popping up in my "choices."


Bon,
You have had so much happen to you. I would be unable to get out of bed. I hope all is ok now. 
My hand hurts from knitting. I have so much yarn to use up that it would be a disaster to have to stop.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> You have had so much happen to you. I would be unable to get out of bed. I hope all is ok now.
> My hand hurts from knitting. I have so much yarn to use up that it would be a disaster to have to stop.
> Take care of yourself.


It has been crazy. The house didn't bother me too much, but it did drag on. Health issue are my mental/emotional weakness, so I worry about Bob.

I'm sorry your hand hurts. Does it feel like sore muscles? Stopping isn't fun, that's for sure. After all, knitting is good therapy!

It's so nice to hear from you!


----------



## bonbf3

Trying to post a picture. Ah! There it is. Don't look too closely - squint when you look at it! I think when I finish the others, I'll knit him another more traditional - and smaller - one. I'll give it one thing - it IS soft! I usually make them somewhat symmetrical, but this one isn't due to so many "fixes." I did learn that unsymmetrical can be fun, too. I figure, if I count the time off for recuperating after working too hard on this, it must be worth $5-10,000!!! (Yes, I'm kidding.)


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> It has been crazy. The house didn't bother me too much, but it did drag on. Health issue are my mental/emotional weakness, so I worry about Bob.
> 
> I'm sorry your hand hurts. Does it feel like sore muscles? Stopping isn't fun, that's for sure. After all, knitting is good therapy!
> 
> It's so nice to hear from you!


Not sore muscles. Something that hurts even when I'm not knitting.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have had company but not as many at you at one time. Tomorrow is our last party for DH. Our nephew is coming and the boys want to make ice cream. I hope the party is over because I need a break from parties. ha. It has been worse here. My kids do the cooking now mostly but I do the cleaning up. We sat down to eat our steak GS and DD fixed for us . GS had used all the extra plates. DH and I had ours and DD was trying to get her steak and no clean plates. Payback time. So funny to us. She was saying where are the plates where are the plates? :sm23: :sm05: :sm09:
> Your mother does sound like she is in a good place. I am glad you have peace of mind .


CB - you really know how to celebrate a birthday!!


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Trying to post a picture. Ah! There it is. Don't look too closely - squint when you look at it! I think when I finish the others, I'll knit him another more traditional - and smaller - one. I'll give it one thing - it IS soft! I usually make them somewhat symmetrical, but this one isn't due to so many "fixes." I did learn that unsymmetrical can be fun, too. I figure, if I count the time off for recuperating after working too hard on this, it must be worth $5-10,000!!! (Yes, I'm kidding.)


Beautiful! Great colors and work! Bravo!


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Not sore muscles. Something that hurts even when I'm not knitting.


Oh. Maybe just knit a little less for a while?


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Beautiful! Great colors and work! Bravo!


Thank you very much, Lukelucy! That's so nice of you.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Oh. Maybe just knit a little less for a while?


I have been doing that for awhile. I also wear a brace. We'll see... It's hard to stop knitting.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you very much, Lukelucy! That's so nice of you.


 :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty

It's been a whirlwind week. Our listing officially went up on Tue and we had our first showing on Wed and they came back for a second look on Thur and made us a very good offer on Fri (subject to house and septic inspection)!! We had a couple of other showings on Thur and Fri and still have one booked for tomorrow. Realtors can keep showing the property until the conditions are cleared from the offer. We're still amazed at how quickly the whole process has gone so far.

We take possession of the new house in mid August and have a couple of weeks to get moved and organized before turning over possession of this place to the new owners.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Morning,
> Quiet day here yesterday because all the festivities are this weekend. I had bought two hams, because I am terrified of running out of food (which NEVER happens) and my sons were laughing at me since the group was just going to be family. Well yesterday the group grew to 13 - 15 people, so I laughed at my sons about my brilliance of buying two hams. Oh what a house full! I love it! Going to Costco to pick up a 'few' things today. Tomorrow I will bake the hams and make the pasta salad. Then it will be off to the races.
> 
> Had a nice chat with my mom yesterday. I am so thankful she is living where she is living, because I know she is safe. She was going to have lunch with her friends and then play Bridge for a few hours. With all the stuff going on I am having a hard time trying to get to Cleveland. But this too will work out once my schedule settles down with the grands.
> 
> Stay cool out there!


So happy to hear that your Mom is doing well and is happy in her new place.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/shukothecat/posts/907657192765661
> You know I love animals.


Those puppies did a great job (but I was expecting to see a cat)


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> I know the heatwave is gone for me, but did you see the SW? Their temperatures are higher than any heat index I experienced. It is finally colder outside than it is inside, with a good breeze.
> 
> All set for today. Carved two hams, made a huge bowl of fruit salad, made a new recipe for corn salad, made a pasta salad, make ice cream sandwiches and have tons of munchies. Paper plates and plastic forks and the clean up is a snap. I really like doing this! And so do my friends, since they get a lot of leftovers.
> 
> Have a great day. Can't wait for 9 PM Monday!


I'm out of the loop, what's happening on Monday?


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Sorry I've been away so long. I've really missed you all. First, I knitted too much, trying to finish that huge blanket! I set up daily goals, and my fingers rebelled. I was off knitting for almost a year. I missed it a lot - stayed away from all things knitting. Then I finished the blanket. I'm not pleased with it. Spencer loves it, and it is pretty, but it was far from perfect. I'll never again use such a soft yarn for a big project. We've had an eventful year - not all good, I'm afraid. On September 11, Irma came through and knocked down two trees on our house. They broke rafters and joists (maybe they're the same thing?) in the attic. Rain poured in. We put pots under all the leaks. Finally, it came in so fast that a bucket 2 feet high was filling up in under five minutes. We sat in the kitchen, realizing this was a losing battle. Suddenly - crash! Par of the ceiling fell in. We looked at it, sat down again to catch our breath, and - crash! Half of the ceiling was in our living room - wet insulation all over, ceiling material, and rain. Once the insurance company heard there was water come in, we got quick action. Thank goodness for insurance! We had to replace living room furniture, flooring, etc. Took about 7 months to finish. Very complicated and interesting to see how they get water out of the house.
> 
> Then, in December, Bob's chronic leukemia went out of remission. One week of daily outpatient chemo, then once a week immunotherapy for eight weeks. Then, due to the chemo, bladder cancer popped up again. The doctor said that can happen sometimes with chemo, and this is the second time it's happened to him. So surgery in two weeks - and we hope that will be the end of it. It was, last time - no follow-up treatment - and this is the same thing, so hoping and praying.
> 
> That's my story. Kind of a bummer, but we're hangin' in there. We did miss our beach trip. The kids spent the past week in Jacksonville Beach, Florida. In fact, at this very moment, they are un-making beds and taking trash out, leaving at 10. They had a wonderful time. Only one couldn't make it - he's working in New York this summer. Another grandson just got back from an internship in Dubai. He was gone for five weeks and flew right into Jacksonville to the beach. I'll bet he's getting tired of sand!! It was a wonderful experience for both boys.
> 
> I have four blankets to go, and I've started the first of them. Most of the boys wanted green as a major color. The one I'm doing now is light green, dark green, and black. I shook my head in dismay, wondering how much green I could take - and how they'd look together - but I love the combination! Live and learn.
> 
> I'm embarrassed at how slow I am. If only I had Wendy Bee's perseverance, I could finish these in no time!
> 
> I've missed being on here. Now I'll have to catch up on all your news!
> 
> I'll have to figure out how to add the picture. It's not popping up in my "choices."


You've certainly had a lot of stresses in the last year Bonnie; especially your DH's health. Praying for a return to good health for both of you and only good things for this year.

You've set yourself a big challenge by making blankets for all the grands but it's a cosy gift that they can always use.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Trying to post a picture. Ah! There it is. Don't look too closely - squint when you look at it! I think when I finish the others, I'll knit him another more traditional - and smaller - one. I'll give it one thing - it IS soft! I usually make them somewhat symmetrical, but this one isn't due to so many "fixes." I did learn that unsymmetrical can be fun, too. I figure, if I count the time off for recuperating after working too hard on this, it must be worth $5-10,000!!! (Yes, I'm kidding.)


It looks great Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I have been doing that for awhile. I also wear a brace. We'll see... It's hard to stop knitting.


That's true for me too, I can't go too long without my fix


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Trying to post a picture. Ah! There it is. Don't look too closely - squint when you look at it! I think when I finish the others, I'll knit him another more traditional - and smaller - one. I'll give it one thing - it IS soft! I usually make them somewhat symmetrical, but this one isn't due to so many "fixes." I did learn that unsymmetrical can be fun, too. I figure, if I count the time off for recuperating after working too hard on this, it must be worth $5-10,000!!! (Yes, I'm kidding.)


Wow Bonn. No wonder you blew out your hands. I know your grands are so proud of this. I think it is wonderful! Lots of love in that blanket. I am glad you came back to us on KP. I missed you here .♥
Sorry about DH having a rough year. I know you have too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> CB - you really know how to celebrate a birthday!!


We drag it out. I claim it legally over today! I made 2 batches of ice cream today so DH can have it out of the freezer the next few weeks. I still haven't bought him a present yet. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a whirlwind week. Our listing officially went up on Tue and we had our first showing on Wed and they came back for a second look on Thur and made us a very good offer on Fri (subject to house and septic inspection)!! We had a couple of other showings on Thur and Fri and still have one booked for tomorrow. Realtors can keep showing the property until the conditions are cleared from the offer. We're still amazed at how quickly the whole process has gone so far.
> 
> We take possession of the new house in mid August and have a couple of weeks to get moved and organized before turning over possession of this place to the new owners.


I can't believe you are moving so fast. All of the hard work paid off for you. Do you have everything packed? I know you will have to have your kitchen until the end.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> That's true for me too, I can't go too long without my fix


I haven't knit in a few months but a little at a time with yard and flowers. I am almost in the mood. It is so hot is hard to pick anything up with the heat.Nothing to do with pain tho.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> You've certainly had a lot of stresses in the last year Bonnie; especially your DH's health. Praying for a return to good health for both of you and only good things for this year.
> 
> You've set yourself a big challenge by making blankets for all the grands but it's a cosy gift that they can always use.


----------



## bonbf3

Thanks! When I started this, I didn't have so many grandkids! My grandson Alex (6 at the time) saw a little blanket I'd made for his Dad, and he asked if I'd make him one. It just grew from there! I washed it and used lots of Downy in the rinse so it would be soft. His parents about choked on the smell! Alex LOVED it, and his Mom had to wash it like that for a long time. Now he's 18. I think he still has it on his bed. Sweet.

My daughter just sold her house, and in the pictures online, two of her kiddos' blankets were in the pictures! I felt pretty good about that. It 's worth the effort because they look forward to getting one, and they're so appreciative. I think having to wait your turn (oldest to youngest) makes it more of a treat. I just tell them, "It takes a looong time to make a blanket!"


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> I'm out of the loop, what's happening on Monday?


I know politic stuff is off-limits, and this might be a little political. But - since no one else has answered, I will. I'll whisper it. 
(Trump is announcing his second nominee to the Supreme Court. It's a big deal. 9 p.m. Eastern Daylight Time on Monday.)


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't knit in a few months but a little at a time with yard and flowers. I am almost in the mood. It is so hot is hard to pick anything up with the heat.Nothing to do with pain tho.


I'm glad it's nothing to do with pain. Good reasons - yard and flowers. "To everything there is a season!"


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a whirlwind week. Our listing officially went up on Tue and we had our first showing on Wed and they came back for a second look on Thur and made us a very good offer on Fri (subject to house and septic inspection)!! We had a couple of other showings on Thur and Fri and still have one booked for tomorrow. Realtors can keep showing the property until the conditions are cleared from the offer. We're still amazed at how quickly the whole process has gone so far.
> 
> We take possession of the new house in mid August and have a couple of weeks to get moved and organized before turning over possession of this place to the new owners.


That's great news that it is moving so quickly. It is not always that way. We didn't have one person look at our house for 5 months!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Oh my gosh this is so funny. Look at his bathing suit.http://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1906799919408494/


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> That's great news that it is moving so quickly. It is not always that way. We didn't have one person look at our house for 5 months!


Agree - very good news, WCK!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't knit in a few months but a little at a time with yard and flowers. I am almost in the mood. It is so hot is hard to pick anything up with the heat.Nothing to do with pain tho.


You get so much pleasure from your plants and flowers ♥ There have been a few evenings that I've been too tired to knit or crochet, but I usually do a bit when I watch the news before bedtime. I've packed the yarn for DH's sweater so I won't start on it until after we get settled in the new house, but I'm still hoping to have it done for him to wear next winter.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks! When I started this, I didn't have so many grandkids! My grandson Alex (6 at the time) saw a little blanket I'd made for his Dad, and he asked if I'd make him one. It just grew from there! I washed it and used lots of Downy in the rinse so it would be soft. His parents about choked on the smell! Alex LOVED it, and his Mom had to wash it like that for a long time. Now he's 18. I think he still has it on his bed. Sweet.
> 
> My daughter just sold her house, and in the pictures online, two of her kiddos' blankets were in the pictures! I felt pretty good about that. It 's worth the effort because they look forward to getting one, and they're so appreciative. I think having to wait your turn (oldest to youngest) makes it more of a treat. I just tell them, "It takes a looong time to make a blanket!"


Your GS started a great tradition and you're right -- having to wait makes receiving the blanket from Grandma a very special gift!


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> I know politic stuff is off-limits, and this might be a little political. But - since no one else has answered, I will. I'll whisper it.
> (Trump is announcing his second nominee to the Supreme Court. It's a big deal. 9 p.m. Eastern Daylight Time on Monday.)


Thanks Bonnie, I can see that it would be a major deal to have 2 appointments in a couple of years. Our Supreme Court judges have to retire at 75, which gives us a chance of fresh views although for the most part they still sit for a long time. I think it would be good to have 12 to 15 year term limits so they don't become so entrenched.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> That's great news that it is moving so quickly. It is not always that way. We didn't have one person look at our house for 5 months!


We're still amazed at how quickly it's happened. It took months to sell our Alberta acreage before we moved here.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh this is so funny. Look at his bathing suit.http://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/1906799919408494/


I love Crusoe ♥ His people do such a good job with the costumes and videos. Did you see his dinosaur video?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I love Crusoe ♥ His people do such a good job with the costumes and videos. Did you see his dinosaur video?


yes cute. :sm02:


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Your GS started a great tradition and you're right -- having to wait makes receiving the blanket from Grandma a very special gift!


Yes, he did - and I try to give him credit (or blame!) for starting it! It always brings a smile to his face.

How exciting that you're moving to a new house! Is it near where you live now or maybe closer to your parents? My daughter is moving now from Mobile, Alabama to Houston, Texas. I'm so excited for them because they lived there before and liked it a lot.

You must be having very busy days, getting ready for a move. I hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie, I can see that it would be a major deal to have 2 appointments in a couple of years. Our Supreme Court judges have to retire at 75, which gives us a chance of fresh views although for the most part they still sit for a long time. I think it would be good to have 12 to 15 year term limits so they don't become so entrenched.


I can definitely see an advantage in that.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> We're still amazed at how quickly it's happened. It took months to sell our Alberta acreage before we moved here.


It's great that it sold so quickly. One house we had sold in 3 days! I was not prepared emotionally to move last time. I lost 10 lbs from stress.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> I can definitely see an advantage in that.


Were you happy with Trump's nomination for Supreme Court or did you prefer one of the other 3?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> It's great that it sold so quickly. One house we had sold in 3 days! I was not prepared emotionally to move last time. I lost 10 lbs from stress.


Stress isn't good, but I wouldn't mind losing 10 lbs :sm23:

We got a back-up offer today for full price and no conditions! If the first offer isn't happy with the inspection report, we now have a fall back option! I spent most of the afternoon shredding old documents.


----------



## west coast kitty

I don't know if Common Core Math is still an issue, but a friend posted this and it made me laugh


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know if Common Core Math is still an issue, but a friend posted this and it made me laugh


Sad you are probably right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks! When I started this, I didn't have so many grandkids! My grandson Alex (6 at the time) saw a little blanket I'd made for his Dad, and he asked if I'd make him one. It just grew from there! I washed it and used lots of Downy in the rinse so it would be soft. His parents about choked on the smell! Alex LOVED it, and his Mom had to wash it like that for a long time. Now he's 18. I think he still has it on his bed. Sweet.
> 
> My daughter just sold her house, and in the pictures online, two of her kiddos' blankets were in the pictures! I felt pretty good about that. It 's worth the effort because they look forward to getting one, and they're so appreciative. I think having to wait your turn (oldest to youngest) makes it more of a treat. I just tell them, "It takes a looong time to make a blanket!"


Funny about the Downy.When I made my great nephew 's blanket I washed it in soda and then rinsed in vinegar. I was afraid to use any smell.
Your daughter and kids are so proud of your blankets that is why they all want one.I think you are right about them waiting their turn.They sound like good kids.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sad you are probably right.


How was your day CB? It was a lovely day here, not too hot and a nice breeze.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> I know politic stuff is off-limits, and this might be a little political. But - since no one else has answered, I will. I'll whisper it.
> (Trump is announcing his second nominee to the Supreme Court. It's a big deal. 9 p.m. Eastern Daylight Time on Monday.)


It is ok to say it here Bonn. I heard some don't like him.
:sm06: :sm16: :sm18:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We're still amazed at how quickly it's happened. It took months to sell our Alberta acreage before we moved here.


The steps of the Righteous. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I love Crusoe ♥ His people do such a good job with the costumes and videos. Did you see his dinosaur video?


I didn't see the dinosaur one. His parents are really talented.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is ok to say it here Bonn. I heard some don't like him.
> :sm06: :sm16: :sm18:


What do you think of Kavanaugh CB?


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Were you happy with Trump's nomination for Supreme Court or did you prefer one of the other 3?


I was fine with it. They were all good.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't see the dinosaur one. His parents are really talented.


I don't know if Crusoe would scare me even in a dinosaur costume 
http://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/episode-1:-jurassic-wiener/1898642303557589/


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Stress isn't good, but I wouldn't mind losing 10 lbs :sm23:
> 
> We got a back-up offer today for full price and no conditions! If the first offer isn't happy with the inspection report, we now have a fall back option! I spent most of the afternoon shredding old documents.


That is the great news!!!!Someone will be blessed to have your home.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny about the Downy.When I made my great nephew 's blanket I washed it in soda and then rinsed in vinegar. I was afraid to use any smell.
> Your daughter and kids are so proud of your blankets that is why they all want one.I think you are right about them waiting their turn.They sound like good kids.


They are. And then - they have their moments. One of the boys - the youngest - saw some yarn in my bag and liked it. He asked me to make him a scarf, so I had to take a break and make it for him. He's so sweet - full of energy. Here's a picture. The scarf is wrinkly from the mail. I'm also putting in a picture of him that is one of the funniest I've ever seen! I told him to make a funny face, and he didn't disappoint me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know if Crusoe would scare me even in a dinosaur costume
> http://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/videos/episode-1:-jurassic-wiener/1898642303557589/


My grand boys just went to see the new Jurassic movie tonight. They said they jumped at one part. I bet they don't like Crusoe as much as I do tho. I sent them the video.

:sm17: Cute thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> They are. And then - they have their moments. One of the boys - the youngest - saw some yarn in my bag and liked it. He asked me to make him a scarf, so I had to take a break and make it for him. He's so sweet - full of energy. Here's a picture. The scarf is wrinkly from the mail. I'm also putting in a picture of him that is one of the funniest I've ever seen! I told him to make a funny face, and he didn't disappoint me!


I think he looks like you. Except the tongue. I love boys. He is cute. I bet you only knit for your kids.He is so cute I forgot to look at the scarf. I love it.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> They are. And then - they have their moments. One of the boys - the youngest - saw some yarn in my bag and liked it. He asked me to make him a scarf, so I had to take a break and make it for him. He's so sweet - full of energy. Here's a picture. The scarf is wrinkly from the mail. I'm also putting in a picture of him that is one of the funniest I've ever seen! I told him to make a funny face, and he didn't disappoint me!


Your GS is absolutely adorable! ♥ It would be hard to be serious with that little face. The scarf is great too - maybe he will start a scarf tradition and you will be an even busier knitter :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grand boys just went to see the new Jurassic movie tonight. They said they jumped at one part. I bet they don't like Crusoe as much as I do tho. I sent them the video.
> 
> :sm17: Cute thanks for the laugh.


I love Crusoe. One of my friends has such a sweet doxie named Charlie (same as my avatar kitty).


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Stress isn't good, but I wouldn't mind losing 10 lbs :sm23:
> 
> We got a back-up offer today for full price and no conditions! If the first offer isn't happy with the inspection report, we now have a fall back option! I spent most of the afternoon shredding old documents.


I gained the weight back and more. Time for you to pack.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think he looks like you. Except the tongue. I love boys. He is cute. I bet you only knit for your kids.He is so cute I forgot to look at the scarf. I love it.


Thanks. I say he's a verb - an action kid! One quirky thing is that for all the rough-and-tumble, he loves to dress up. He's very picky about dressing for church - jacket, maybe a tie, clothes have to match. He was that way a year ago, maybe he's not any more, but it was funny. Especially funny because as a family they're not really "into" clothes. You never know who your child is going to be!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. I say he's a verb - an action kid! One quirky thing is that for all the rough-and-tumble, he loves to dress up. He's very picky about dressing for church - jacket, maybe a tie, clothes have to match. He was that way a year ago, maybe he's not any more, but it was funny. Especially funny because as a family they're not really "into" clothes. You never know who your child is going to be!


He sounds like a real character. He sounds fun. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I just saw this on facebook. 
I have to admit, I always wondered what this part of Psalm 23 meant. I thought “He anoints my head with oil” was figurative language for God keeping the Psalmist healthy. I never knew this parallel.

Anoint my head with oil

“Sheep can get their head caught in briers and die trying to get untangled. There are horrid little flies that like to torment sheep by laying eggs in their nostrils which turn into worms and drive the sheep to beat their head against a rock, sometimes to death. Their ears and eyes are also susceptible to tormenting insects. So the shepherd anoints their whole head with oil. Then there is peace. That oil forms a barrier of protection against the evil that tries to destroy the sheep. Do you have times of mental torment? Do the worrisome thoughts invade your mind over and over? Do you beat your head against a wall trying to stop them? Have you ever asked God to anoint your head with oil? He has an endless supply! His oil protects and makes it possible for you to fix your heart, mind, and eyes on Him today and always! There is peace in the valley! May our good good Father anoint your head with oil today so that your cup overflows with blessings! God is good and He is faithful!!”

I thought I would share with my friends. I love it.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just saw this on facebook.
> I have to admit, I always wondered what this part of Psalm 23 meant. I thought "He anoints my head with oil" was figurative language for God keeping the Psalmist healthy. I never knew this parallel.
> 
> Anoint my head with oil
> 
> "Sheep can get their head caught in briers and die trying to get untangled. There are horrid little flies that like to torment sheep by laying eggs in their nostrils which turn into worms and drive the sheep to beat their head against a rock, sometimes to death. Their ears and eyes are also susceptible to tormenting insects. So the shepherd anoints their whole head with oil. Then there is peace. That oil forms a barrier of protection against the evil that tries to destroy the sheep. Do you have times of mental torment? Do the worrisome thoughts invade your mind over and over? Do you beat your head against a wall trying to stop them? Have you ever asked God to anoint your head with oil? He has an endless supply! His oil protects and makes it possible for you to fix your heart, mind, and eyes on Him today and always! There is peace in the valley! May our good good Father anoint your head with oil today so that your cup overflows with blessings! God is good and He is faithful!!"
> 
> I thought I would share with my friends. I love it.


Thank you for writing this.


----------



## lovethelake

Morning. Had my first day off yesterday in 5 days. Had that houseful over the weekend and the grands form Monday and Tuesday. Boy was I pooped, but had so much fun. I even took the kids out in the little boat to bounce around. The pontoon is huge but more stable if the water is a tad choppy. But Monday and Tuesday it was like glass and safe to take the little ones out without fear of it being too choppy. Today another step towards another tooth implant. It takes forever. I think this part hurts, putting in the post. Oh well.

I use hair conditioner to wash my natural fiber projects. Hey it works on my hair so it works well on wool and alpaca. I use the cheap stuff, and am happy with the softness of the yarn and I don't have that 'coating' from Downy. Have used Downy on acrylics and that is well too.

When we had that horrible weeks of rain a few months ago I lost a lot of shoreline. The rip rap (big black rocks) just couldn't maintain the shoreline and a lot washed away. So Now I am using up my children's inheritance and building a seawall all around the shoreline. Then come the dump trucks (I can't imagine how many but I bet 30) to fill it all in behind the seawall, then the yard is going to get regraded topsoil brought in, then seeded. Not to mention a new and improved sandbox for the kids. It is going to be a mess all summer. But it will be worth it. When the lot was first clear they left all the tree roots in the ground. Those have decayed so now my yard looks like a ski mogul run and it is hard for the kids to play on it. Not to mention it is a pain to mow all those little hills and valleys. But once it is done, I won't have that erosion problem again, rocky shoreline and a soggy yard. Guess I will be looking at my 'vacation' for years to come.

Need to get dressed to take the puppies to 'camp' and get my dental work done. Sounds like another couch day


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> He sounds like a real character. He sounds fun. :sm02:


I enjoy him. He's a sweet firecracker.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just saw this on facebook.
> I have to admit, I always wondered what this part of Psalm 23 meant. I thought "He anoints my head with oil" was figurative language for God keeping the Psalmist healthy. I never knew this parallel.
> 
> Anoint my head with oil
> 
> "Sheep can get their head caught in briers and die trying to get untangled. There are horrid little flies that like to torment sheep by laying eggs in their nostrils which turn into worms and drive the sheep to beat their head against a rock, sometimes to death. Their ears and eyes are also susceptible to tormenting insects. So the shepherd anoints their whole head with oil. Then there is peace. That oil forms a barrier of protection against the evil that tries to destroy the sheep. Do you have times of mental torment? Do the worrisome thoughts invade your mind over and over? Do you beat your head against a wall trying to stop them? Have you ever asked God to anoint your head with oil? He has an endless supply! His oil protects and makes it possible for you to fix your heart, mind, and eyes on Him today and always! There is peace in the valley! May our good good Father anoint your head with oil today so that your cup overflows with blessings! God is good and He is faithful!!"
> 
> I thought I would share with my friends. I love it.


This is wonderful! We can always count on you for inspiration, CB.


----------



## bonbf3

lovethelake said:


> Morning. Had my first day off yesterday in 5 days. Had that houseful over the weekend and the grands form Monday and Tuesday. Boy was I pooped, but had so much fun. I even took the kids out in the little boat to bounce around. The pontoon is huge but more stable if the water is a tad choppy. But Monday and Tuesday it was like glass and safe to take the little ones out without fear of it being too choppy. Today another step towards another tooth implant. It takes forever. I think this part hurts, putting in the post. Oh well.
> 
> I use hair conditioner to wash my natural fiber projects. Hey it works on my hair so it works well on wool and alpaca. I use the cheap stuff, and am happy with the softness of the yarn and I don't have that 'coating' from Downy. Have used Downy on acrylics and that is well too.
> 
> When we had that horrible weeks of rain a few months ago I lost a lot of shoreline. The rip rap (big black rocks) just couldn't maintain the shoreline and a lot washed away. So Now I am using up my children's inheritance and building a seawall all around the shoreline. Then come the dump trucks (I can't imagine how many but I bet 30) to fill it all in behind the seawall, then the yard is going to get regraded topsoil brought in, then seeded. Not to mention a new and improved sandbox for the kids. It is going to be a mess all summer. But it will be worth it. When the lot was first clear they left all the tree roots in the ground. Those have decayed so now my yard looks like a ski mogul run and it is hard for the kids to play on it. Not to mention it is a pain to mow all those little hills and valleys. But once it is done, I won't have that erosion problem again, rocky shoreline and a soggy yard. Guess I will be looking at my 'vacation' for years to come.
> 
> Need to get dressed to take the puppies to 'camp' and get my dental work done. Sounds like another couch day


----------



## bonbf3

Good luck with your implants. I hope it's painless and easy.

It sounds like you AND the grandkids had a blast! Mine wear me out, but I agree, it's worth it. And they will have happy memories for a lifetime.

We had some work like that done on a shore place about 15 years ago. It's very interesting if you like watching construction work. I do. We have erosion in our yard leading down to a small creek and have to get that taken care of. Yours sounds like a major undertaking - with peace of mind in the future.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think he looks like you. Except the tongue. I love boys. He is cute. I bet you only knit for your kids.He is so cute I forgot to look at the scarf. I love it.


He looked almost exactly like his oldest brother when he was a baby, and it continues. Now that his brother is 13, that could change. Interesting, though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> He looked almost exactly like his oldest brother when he was a baby, and it continues. Now that his brother is 13, that could change. Interesting, though.


My boys are 2 years and 4 days apart. When they were little I got asked if they were twins. :sm06: 
Others still say they can't tell them apart now. I don't think they look that much alike. My mother has a pic of my grandfather and his boys. Crazy it looks just like my brother and nephew.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Summer time hot here and so humid! Good news the tomatoes and cucumbers like it.


----------



## lovethelake

Morning. Finally one day by myself. Will be the last one for awhile, so going to enjoy the peace and quiet. One thing I need to do is reinforce the dog training, I have been lax in that, so need to do it. Also this implant hurt more than the others when I was sleeping. I did not want any pain meds, but 3 pills would have been nice so I could sleep. Oh well, I just don't like that type of medication, and over the counter stuff works pretty well. We also are getting hotter again with the humidity, but nothing like a few weeks ago when we a heat index of over 105. 

Off to get round two of my coffee and plan what I am not going to do today!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Summer time hot here and so humid! Good news the tomatoes and cucumbers like it.


Right! They do. My basil is thinking it's too hot. Not in good shape.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> My boys are 2 years and 4 days apart. When they were little I got asked if they were twins. :sm06:
> Others still say they can't tell them apart now. I don't think they look that much alike. My mother has a pic of my grandfather and his boys. Crazy it looks just like my brother and nephew.


Fascinating! Strong genes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning. Finally one day by myself. Will be the last one for awhile, so going to enjoy the peace and quiet. One thing I need to do is reinforce the dog training, I have been lax in that, so need to do it. Also this implant hurt more than the others when I was sleeping. I did not want any pain meds, but 3 pills would have been nice so I could sleep. Oh well, I just don't like that type of medication, and over the counter stuff works pretty well. We also are getting hotter again with the humidity, but nothing like a few weeks ago when we a heat index of over 105.
> 
> Off to get round two of my coffee and plan what I am not going to do today!


When I have surgery I take a few pills then when I see I can stand it I quit. I have crazy dreams plus I am like you I don't like to take drugs.Sometimes we have to do it.
I hope you enjoy your peace and quiet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We got a good rain yesterday. It made it a little cooler I think but weather people are saying we may get up to 98 degree.
I think we will have breakfast for supper. What are y'all cooking in this heat?


----------



## bonbf3

lovethelake said:


> Morning. Finally one day by myself. Will be the last one for awhile, so going to enjoy the peace and quiet. One thing I need to do is reinforce the dog training, I have been lax in that, so need to do it. Also this implant hurt more than the others when I was sleeping. I did not want any pain meds, but 3 pills would have been nice so I could sleep. Oh well, I just don't like that type of medication, and over the counter stuff works pretty well. We also are getting hotter again with the humidity, but nothing like a few weeks ago when we a heat index of over 105.
> 
> Off to get round two of my coffee and plan what I am not going to do today!


I hope you're feeling better. I've been away a long time. Is this the little dog you had a couple of years ago - Rascal, I think?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

At church today we had the state youth choir visiting us. It was so refreshing to see our youth praising and worshiping the Lord. They were from the age of 14 -18. After singing they came down to the altar to pray for people. They were a blessing .
Now just being lazy in my chair.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got a good rain yesterday. It made it a little cooler I think but weather people are saying we may get up to 98 degree.
> I think we will have breakfast for supper. What are y'all cooking in this heat?


Cooking very little. Casserole, sometimes soup and salad, sometimes sandwiches. Sometimes we get something out. Living lazy this summer. A real meal on Tuesdays, when our son and his family come for dinner.

Breakfast for supper is so good.

Sometimes I miss cooking like I used to - meat, potatoes, green vegetable, yellow vegetable. I can hardly believe we had a big meal like that every day when the kids were growing up.

How about you, CB? What do you like to cook when it's hot?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> At church today we had the state youth choir visiting us. It was so refreshing to see our youth praising and worshiping the Lord. They were from the age of 14 -18. After singing they came down to the altar to pray for people. They were a blessing .
> Now just being lazy in my chair.


Sitting in your chair and happy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Cooking very little. Casserole, sometimes soup and salad, sometimes sandwiches. Sometimes we get something out. Living lazy this summer. A real meal on Tuesdays, when our son and his family come for dinner.
> 
> Breakfast for supper is so good.
> 
> Sometimes I miss cooking like I used to - meat, potatoes, green vegetable, yellow vegetable. I can hardly believe we had a big meal like that every day when the kids were growing up.
> 
> How about you, CB? What do you like to cook when it's hot?


I cook more fresh veggies. I don't use the oven as much as winter.I use pressure cooker or slow cooker. I only cook one meal a day .
When we were growing up we were skinny. I would have to be rolled around in a wheel barrel if I ate like that now. I guess because we were more active .


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I cook more fresh veggies. I don't use the oven as much as winter.I use pressure cooker or slow cooker. I only cook one meal a day .
> When we were growing up we were skinny. I would have to be rolled around in a wheel barrel if I ate like that now. I guess because we were more active .


Our whole body slows down. I love food.


----------



## bonbf3

My husband has outpatient cancer surgery tomorrow. I would be so thankful for any prayers for a good outcome. I know you all are good at prayers. Thanks, friends.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> My husband has outpatient cancer surgery tomorrow. I would be so thankful for any prayers for a good outcome. I know you all are good at prayers. Thanks, friends.
> Love,
> Bonnie


Prayers in Jesus Name for Mr. Bonn. Lord I pray for a good outcome in his surgery. Lord please cover him with the Blood . I pray for peace to the family. All cancer go to hell in the Name of Jesus. Praying to the Father thru Jesus the Son. All to Your Glory Lord . 
Love to you Bonn! I am happy you are back with us.♥


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> My husband has outpatient cancer surgery tomorrow. I would be so thankful for any prayers for a good outcome. I know you all are good at prayers. Thanks, friends.
> Love,
> Bonnie


I am praying for your husband, you and a successful outcome. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Bonn how is he doing? XX


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> My husband has outpatient cancer surgery tomorrow. I would be so thankful for any prayers for a good outcome. I know you all are good at prayers. Thanks, friends.
> Love,
> Bonnie


Prayers for a successful surgery and quick healing ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I got to eat lunch with my long time friends Rose and Gloria today. Short but sweet. It is nice to be able to visit with old friends. 
Praying for my Denim friends and their DH's.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got to eat lunch with my long time friends Rose and Gloria today. Short but sweet. It is nice to be able to visit with old friends.
> Praying for my Denim friends and their DH's.


So nice that you were able to do this. Old friends are the best. Fun.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Prayers in Jesus Name for Mr. Bonn. Lord I pray for a good outcome in his surgery. Lord please cover him with the Blood . I pray for peace to the family. All cancer go to hell in the Name of Jesus. Praying to the Father thru Jesus the Son. All to Your Glory Lord .
> Love to you Bonn! I am happy you are back with us.♥


Thank you so much, CB. He's home now and asleep. Very little pain. The doctor said the surgery went well, and thinks it's all gone. We go next week for a pathology report. We are both so glad the surgery is over because last time was difficult. I appreciate your prayers so much - we felt very safe having those prayers. He was still goofy from the anesthesia this evening!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you so much, CB. He's home now and asleep. Very little pain. The doctor said the surgery went well, and thinks it's all gone. We go next week for a pathology report. We are both so glad the surgery is over because last time was difficult. I appreciate your prayers so much - we felt very safe having those prayers. He was still goofy from the anesthesia this evening!


That is great news Bonn! The Lord is Good. Will he have to have more treatment?


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great news Bonn! The Lord is Good. Will he have to have more treatment?


The doctor doesn't think so, but we'll find out next week at our follow-up appointment. I hope nothing else. You know how that goes. How long was your treatment overall? If you'd rather not talk about it, that's okay. I have a friend who put it out of her mind completely when it was over.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> The doctor doesn't think so, but we'll find out next week at our follow-up appointment. I hope nothing else. You know how that goes. How long was your treatment overall? If you'd rather not talk about it, that's okay. I have a friend who put it out of her mind completely when it was over.


Keep us posted on how things are going.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> The doctor doesn't think so, but we'll find out next week at our follow-up appointment. I hope nothing else. You know how that goes. How long was your treatment overall? If you'd rather not talk about it, that's okay. I have a friend who put it out of her mind completely when it was over.


My first surgery was in January then went on until Feb the next year. First 6 were the chemo that made you six the other 11 treatments were preventative. I had my last mammogram last week. All things good for me after 18 months. Praying your DH is finished all of his treatment. There are so many different treatments for different cancers. The medical field has came along way.I am the same way Bonn. I have to make myself remember . It is the past for me. I will go to the dr's visits but that is the only remembrance I want to have. If I need to minister to someone that has it I will but that is the only way I want to dwell on it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got to eat lunch with my long time friends Rose and Gloria today. Short but sweet. It is nice to be able to visit with old friends.
> Praying for my Denim friends and their DH's.


So good to spend time with dear friends!


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> The doctor doesn't think so, but we'll find out next week at our follow-up appointment. I hope nothing else. You know how that goes. How long was your treatment overall? If you'd rather not talk about it, that's okay. I have a friend who put it out of her mind completely when it was over.


So glad to hear that all went well and praying for good reports next week.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> My first surgery was in January then went on until Feb the next year. First 6 were the chemo that made you six the other 11 treatments were preventative. I had my last mammogram last week. All things good for me after 18 months. Praying your DH is finished all of his treatment. There are so many different treatments for different cancers. The medical field has came along way.I am the same way Bonn. I have to make myself remember . It is the past for me. I will go to the dr's visits but that is the only remembrance I want to have. If I need to minister to someone that has it I will but that is the only way I want to dwell on it.


I think that's what they call resilience - a very good quality!


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Keep us posted on how things are going.


Thanks. He's home today and just tired. They gave him a prescription for Tylenol with codeine but he hasn't taken any. Doing well. Thanks to all for your prayers and concern.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. He's home today and just tired. They gave him a prescription for Tylenol with codeine but he hasn't taken any. Doing well. Thanks to all for your prayers and concern.


Good not to take pills if you don't need them. Good news that he's doing well!


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Good not to take pills if you don't need them. Good news that he's doing well!


Thanks. He's just tired and doesn't want to be!


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks. He's just tired and doesn't want to be!


I can relate to that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This should make everyone smile.http://www.facebook.com/nurimar.mariafalci/posts/2134963553185707
Sweet dreams . ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> This should make everyone smile.http://www.facebook.com/nurimar.mariafalci/posts/2134963553185707
> Sweet dreams . ♥


Loved this! Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

HOT! Good thing about summer is the tomatoes .Everyone stay cool.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> HOT! Good thing about summer is the tomatoes .Everyone stay cool.


Brutal. The heat is killing me. Grass everywhere is brown. There has been no rain here. None. Very bad having no rain. If it
keeps up, plants will be worse than they are - and they are pretty bad.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Brutal. The heat is killing me. Grass everywhere is brown. There has been no rain here. None. Very bad having no rain. If it
> keeps up, plants will be worse than they are - and they are pretty bad.


We've had days of brief but heavy thunderstorms mixed with very hot days. Grass is suffering, black-eyed susans are growing like crazy! The heat is oppressive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

If I could just teach Chewy to do this.



__ https://www.facebook.com/animalsareamazzing/posts/1068264883335048


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> We've had days of brief but heavy thunderstorms mixed with very hot days. Grass is suffering, black-eyed susans are growing like crazy! The heat is oppressive.


Our problem is that any rain storm has passed us by - to the south. We have had no rain at all. None this summer. Maybe one drop.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Our problem is that any rain storm has passed us by - to the south. We have had no rain at all. None this summer. Maybe one drop.


We have had 3 good rain the last week. That is why it is so humid here. 97 with 106 heat index. Do you water your garden with soaker hose?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have had 3 good rain the last week. That is why it is so humid here. 97 with 106 heat index. Do you water your garden with soaker hose?


Not a soaker. I know I should. You suggested it last year. I just use a hose. Rain bette4 come soon!


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Our problem is that any rain storm has passed us by - to the south. We have had no rain at all. None this summer. Maybe one drop.


We have the same problem! We watch the storm approach on radar, and when it gets to I-85, it doesn't cross to our side. Just goes north along the highway. Weird.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> We have the same problem! We watch the storm approach on radar, and when it gets to I-85, it doesn't cross to our side. Just goes north along the highway. Weird.


I wonder why. Very strange. It's happening again right now!


----------



## lovethelake

Hello friends

What a weekend! Met my son's potential in-laws. They spent the weekend here, and they were so much fun. Was a wreck until they walked in. Big hugs given and received, and all was great after that. Not sure what the future brings, but if they are in it life will be great. 

Will be a rainy week, not a wash out, but just the threat of thunderstorms every day. They are making good progress with the seawall. but the rain will put things a tad behind schedule. But that is okay, no big deal. It will get done.


Going to have a very slow week, and to be honest it sounds so lovely. I just want to veg for the first time in over a month. With my luck I will get bored with all the quiet.


Take care!


----------



## lovethelake

Hello friends

What a weekend! Met my son's potential in-laws. They spent the weekend here, and they were so much fun. Was a wreck until they walked in. Big hugs given and received, and all was great after that. Not sure what the future brings, but if they are in it life will be great. 

Will be a rainy week, not a wash out, but just the threat of thunderstorms every day. They are making good progress with the seawall. but the rain will put things a tad behind schedule. But that is okay, no big deal. It will get done.


Going to have a very slow week, and to be honest it sounds so lovely. I just want to veg for the first time in over a month. With my luck I will get bored with all the quiet.


Take care!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I could see this happening at my house. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2279807172035773


I want him! Never mind I have Chewy.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This should make everyone smile.http://www.facebook.com/nurimar.mariafalci/posts/2134963553185707
> Sweet dreams . ♥


That was so sweet; I loved it ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Brutal. The heat is killing me. Grass everywhere is brown. There has been no rain here. None. Very bad having no rain. If it
> keeps up, plants will be worse than they are - and they are pretty bad.


It's been hot for us too and we haven't had rain at all this month. I'd love a nice long rain. So far we've been lucky and haven't had any major fires on the Island but the interior has been hit hard again this year.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> If I could just teach Chewy to do this.
> http://www.facebook.com/animalsareamazzing/posts/1068264883335048


I have a feeling Chewy would rather eat those carrots himself :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a weekend! Met my son's potential in-laws. They spent the weekend here, and they were so much fun. Was a wreck until they walked in. Big hugs given and received, and all was great after that. Not sure what the future brings, but if they are in it life will be great.
> 
> Will be a rainy week, not a wash out, but just the threat of thunderstorms every day. They are making good progress with the seawall. but the rain will put things a tad behind schedule. But that is okay, no big deal. It will get done.
> 
> Going to have a very slow week, and to be honest it sounds so lovely. I just want to veg for the first time in over a month. With my luck I will get bored with all the quiet.
> 
> Take care!


Sounds like a wonderful weekend. Hope you enjoy your downtime.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I could see this happening at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2279807172035773
> 
> 
> I want him! Never mind I have Chewy.


I can imagine you bottle feeding that little baby ♥ Does Chewy throw cushions into the pool?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I can imagine you bottle feeding that little baby ♥ Does Chewy throw cushions into the pool?


 We don't have cushions outside. Who knows what Chewy would do if there were. Probably make himself a good bed out of the cushions.
I would bottle feed that little donkey. He is so cute! My son bottle fed their squirrel puppy milk in a can. Never heard of puppy milk in a can before.
We have been debating where we will we kennel Chewy while we are on vacation in Sept. I am going to tell him he is going to church camp so he will behave. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends
> 
> What a weekend! Met my son's potential in-laws. They spent the weekend here, and they were so much fun. Was a wreck until they walked in. Big hugs given and received, and all was great after that. Not sure what the future brings, but if they are in it life will be great.
> 
> Will be a rainy week, not a wash out, but just the threat of thunderstorms every day. They are making good progress with the seawall. but the rain will put things a tad behind schedule. But that is okay, no big deal. It will get done.
> 
> Going to have a very slow week, and to be honest it sounds so lovely. I just want to veg for the first time in over a month. With my luck I will get bored with all the quiet.
> 
> Take care!


Enjoy your week. You have been going strong this summer.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi finial done with appointments now on to next phase. I am so far behind here.

Bonnie I hope all is well with your husband.

Rain not coming here either disappears before it gets here. But lovely weather coming our way from Canada cool in 70's and 60's at night. for at least 3 or 4 days. Thanks WCK for sharing it.

Glad all is well here. Well as well as it can be with all the hot weather.


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK how is the move going?

Thinking of you. what do you plan to change in your new house? What is it like? bedrooms? bath ? living area? How about yard? How is Kitty going to adjust to it all?

I know it will take time to get settled but am sure it will turn out to be an adventure for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yarnie I missed you!


theyarnlady said:


> Hi finial done with appointments now on to next phase. I am so far behind here.
> 
> Bonnie I hope all is well with your husband.
> 
> Rain not coming here either disappears before it gets here. But lovely weather coming our way from Canada cool in 70's and 60's at night. for at least 3 or 4 days. Thanks WCK for sharing it.
> 
> Glad all is well here. Well as well as it can be with all the hot weather.


----------



## theyarnlady

Miss you too CB all of you on DP.

Just having a time of it and need payers so much going wrong here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Miss you too CB all of you on DP.
> 
> Just having a time of it and need payers so much going wrong here.


Prayers going for you. Next month will be over soon and you will be all new again. Love you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Subject: Good Advice
1. Throw out nonessential numbers. This includes age, weight and height. Let the doctor worry about them. That is why you pay him/her.
2. Keep only cheerful friends. The grouches pull you down.
3. Keep learning. Learn more about the computer, crafts, gardening, whatever. Never let the brain become idle. "An idle mind is the devil's workshop," the devil's name is Alzheimer's.
4. Enjoy the simple things. When the children are young, that is all that you can afford. When they are in college that is all that you can afford. When you are on retirement that is all that you can afford!
5. Laugh often, long and loud. Laugh until you gasp for breath. Laugh so much that you can be tracked in the store by your distinctive laughter.
6. The tears happen. Endure, grieve, and move on. The only person, who is with us our entire life, is ourselves. Be alive while you are alive, don't put out a mailbox on the highway of death and just wait in residence for your mail.
7. Surround yourself with what you love, whether it is family, pets, keepsakes, music, plants, hobbies, whatever. Your home is your refuge.
8. Cherish your health. If it is good, preserve it. If it is unstable, improve it. If it is beyond what you can improve, get help.
9. Don't take guilt trips. Go to the mall, the next county, a foreign country, but not to guilt country.
10. Tell the people you love, that you love them, at every opportunity.
AND ALWAYS, ALWAYS REMEMBER Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.

Be blessed!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

What is everyone doing?
We had a big thunderstorm come thru. Lots of rain.
I am being lazy today. Doing a little knitting on my bed jacket. What do rainy days make you lazy?


----------



## lovethelake

Learned several life lessons Saturday. Never answer the phone when your son calls early in the morning and says "Just checking in. What are you doing today?". (Knowing full well I had no plans.) Lesson number 2, never answer "Nothing." Lesson number 3, never say okay when he replies, " Just wondering if you would mind one of M's (DIL) friends use your ramp to get their boat in?". Lesson number 4, never say, "Sure, not problem.". Result on not having learned those lessons earlier, houseful of people and me cooking dinner on my day off. It truly was fine and I had a lot of fun, but I do believe I will not answer the phone today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Learned several life lessons Saturday. Never answer the phone when your son calls early in the morning and says "Just checking in. What are you doing today?". (Knowing full well I had no plans.) Lesson number 2, never answer "Nothing." Lesson number 3, never say okay when he replies, " Just wondering if you would mind one of M's (DIL) friends use your ramp to get their boat in?". Lesson number 4, never say, "Sure, not problem.". Result on not having learned those lessons earlier, houseful of people and me cooking dinner on my day off. It truly was fine and I had a lot of fun, but I do believe I will not answer the phone today.


You know you love it. :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know you love it. :sm02:


Hi everyone. Finally back. KP stops sending me notices sometimes. Drove a long way today (birthday :sm06: ). Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi everyone. Finally back. KP stops sending me notices sometimes. Drove a long way today (birthday :sm06: ). Hope everyone is doing well.


I hope you had a happy birthday! Set KP with an icon. You can stay logged in and don't need to get emails. Apparently you are not the only one not getting notices.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hi finial done with appointments now on to next phase. I am so far behind here.
> 
> Bonnie I hope all is well with your husband.
> 
> Rain not coming here either disappears before it gets here. But lovely weather coming our way from Canada cool in 70's and 60's at night. for at least 3 or 4 days. Thanks WCK for sharing it.
> 
> Glad all is well here. Well as well as it can be with all the hot weather.


So happy to see you Yarnie -- I've missed you even though I haven't been online much lately. Prayers that all is settled with you and your appointments very soon. There is too much going on in my life right now too; I'll send you an email in the morning.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Subject: Good Advice
> 1. Throw out nonessential numbers. This includes age, weight and height. Let the doctor worry about them. That is why you pay him/her.
> 2. Keep only cheerful friends. The grouches pull you down.
> 3. Keep learning. Learn more about the computer, crafts, gardening, whatever. Never let the brain become idle. "An idle mind is the devil's workshop," the devil's name is Alzheimer's.
> 4. Enjoy the simple things. When the children are young, that is all that you can afford. When they are in college that is all that you can afford. When you are on retirement that is all that you can afford!
> 5. Laugh often, long and loud. Laugh until you gasp for breath. Laugh so much that you can be tracked in the store by your distinctive laughter.
> 6. The tears happen. Endure, grieve, and move on. The only person, who is with us our entire life, is ourselves. Be alive while you are alive, don't put out a mailbox on the highway of death and just wait in residence for your mail.
> 7. Surround yourself with what you love, whether it is family, pets, keepsakes, music, plants, hobbies, whatever. Your home is your refuge.
> 8. Cherish your health. If it is good, preserve it. If it is unstable, improve it. If it is beyond what you can improve, get help.
> 9. Don't take guilt trips. Go to the mall, the next county, a foreign country, but not to guilt country.
> 10. Tell the people you love, that you love them, at every opportunity.
> AND ALWAYS, ALWAYS REMEMBER Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.
> 
> Be blessed!


Thanks CB, a very good message for me


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi everyone. Finally back. KP stops sending me notices sometimes. Drove a long way today (birthday :sm06: ). Hope everyone is doing well.


Happy Birthday LL! Hope you had lots of fun with family/friends


----------



## lovethelake

Good morning. I may have mentioned that I was tackling this HUGE knitting project a month ago or so. It has a 16 row border that is continually repeated and the 125 stitch center is made up of about 7 different charts that go in that space. So you have to keep track of the border row, what chart you are using and what row you are on too. I was going along when I realized that I had misread one of the charts. So I had to rip out over 13,000 stitches (and I was not even a tenth of the way done since it also has a knitted on border) But I wasn't really happy with the yarn I was using, so I picked a better one and started again yesterday. Got 8 rows done. I am happy with the new yarn I picked, and have figured out all the nuances of this pattern, so maybe it will go faster. Thank goodness it is not a present for anyone and I am on a schedule to get it done. But I did pick up a 120 stitch cowl that is knitted in the round that is mindless when I get frustrated.

Have had a lot of rain, but nothing dangerous thank goodness. And grandma's Camp Chaos will only be open until the middle of August when the kids go back to school. Pups are doing great. My family is fine. So life is so great!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Good morning. I may have mentioned that I was tackling this HUGE knitting project a month ago or so. It has a 16 row border that is continually repeated and the 125 stitch center is made up of about 7 different charts that go in that space. So you have to keep track of the border row, what chart you are using and what row you are on too. I was going along when I realized that I had misread one of the charts. So I had to rip out over 13,000 stitches (and I was not even a tenth of the way done since it also has a knitted on border) But I wasn't really happy with the yarn I was using, so I picked a better one and started again yesterday. Got 8 rows done. I am happy with the new yarn I picked, and have figured out all the nuances of this pattern, so maybe it will go faster. Thank goodness it is not a present for anyone and I am on a schedule to get it done. But I did pick up a 120 stitch cowl that is knitted in the round that is mindless when I get frustrated.
> 
> Have had a lot of rain, but nothing dangerous thank goodness. And grandma's Camp Chaos will only be open until the middle of August when the kids go back to school. Pups are doing great. My family is fine. So life is so great!


You make me tired. All that tinking. I made a top 2 summers ago and just don't like the sleeves and I can't get it to match up on the sides. I am leaning on tinking back and using another pattern. It is a shame all that work but sometimes it is just a waste of yarn not too. I thought of you when I found out there is an alpaca farm about 30 miles from here. It is in my mother and daddy's home town. I may have to check it out some day.
It is sad when school starts. You still have a couple of weeks to enjoy.
God is Good. I am happy for you. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Today.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1942765285774083


:sm06:


----------



## lovethelake

My glasses do fog up. But I have short bone straight hair, so all it does is look like I just stepped out of the shower.

Have the grands today. Tomorrow is National Watermelon Day but we are celebrating it today. I have watermelon ice cream, watermelon Pop Tarts, watermelon yogurt, watermelon gum, watermelon juice drink, oh yes I do have a watermelon. Just enough sugar, then off to home they go!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> My glasses do fog up. But I have short bone straight hair, so all it does is look like I just stepped out of the shower.
> 
> Have the grands today. Tomorrow is National Watermelon Day but we are celebrating it today. I have watermelon ice cream, watermelon Pop Tarts, watermelon yogurt, watermelon gum, watermelon juice drink, oh yes I do have a watermelon. Just enough sugar, then off to home they go!


Sounds like a spitting good time. Enjoy! I bought watermelon koolaid yesterday. I looked for watermelon jello but they don't sell it anymore.I didn't know watermelon had a day.
:sm06:


----------



## lovethelake

Morning all. I was to have a quiet day finally, but will have the grands for 5 days this week. So off to the grocery store and a swing by the craft store to buy some much needed supplies. Finally no rain, but with the heat coming it will be the humidity. Oh well. Hope all are good.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you had a happy birthday! Set KP with an icon. You can stay logged in and don't need to get emails. Apparently you are not the only one not getting notices.


Just got this. Has no one posted in a while?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday LL! Hope you had lots of fun with family/friends


Thank you, WCK. I'm late!


----------



## Lukelucy

Lukelucy said:


> Just got this. Has no one posted in a while?


Woops. I see you have. I'll have to set the icon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yucky here. I have an abscess tooth. I feel so great . 
Sunny here I may go out and float around in the pool later. It may make me feel better. I hope everyone else has a great day. 
LL set the icon and you can check on KP anytime .
Have fun with the grands LTL next 5 days. I know the pups love it when they are there.
Bonn I hope your DH is doing better. 
Yarnie I hope your eyes are better.
WCK hoping you are getting all packed up for your big move in a few weeks.


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yucky here. I have an abscess tooth. I feel so great .
> Sunny here I may go out and float around in the pool later. It may make me feel better. I hope everyone else has a great day.
> LL set the icon and you can check on KP anytime .
> Have fun with the grands LTL next 5 days. I know the pups love it when they are there.
> Bonn I hope your DH is doing better.
> Yarnie I hope your eyes are better.
> WCK hoping you are getting all packed up for your big move in a few weeks.


Get on antibiotics asap. We are just too old for all these dental issues. The implant screw that was put in 3 weeks ago did not take. Out it came, now I have to wait to see my next step. If it was such an important molar, I say forget about it. But it affects everything. Poop. Looks like I will need bone graphting and then another implant screw in a few months. Old age is not for sissies!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Get on antibiotics asap. We are just too old for all these dental issues. The implant screw that was put in 3 weeks ago did not take. Out it came, now I have to wait to see my next step. If it was such an important molar, I say forget about it. But it affects everything. Poop. Looks like I will need bone graphting and then another implant screw in a few months. Old age is not for sissies!!!!!


I got on antibiotics last night. I will call tomorrow to make an appointment. So sorry to hear you are having so much trouble. My sister is having trouble with her implants. She had to have the bone graft too and waiting to put the implants in. Her back jaw teeth. Old age is a challenge.

:sm18:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1370333236374406


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/blackwellohio/videos/1370333236374406/?hc_ref=ARTE6ftnuswF5OKifM5sxVtCeswrQKIeqGVN41u_RViKTqWtYy-mWGzJFGHFnlHYNyI


Oh that is hilarious!!!!!! But also so sad if it weren't true.


----------



## lovethelake

Good morning all. Just getting up and ready for the 2 legged onslaught. Hope everyone is surviving this wild weather!


----------



## theyarnlady

Sorry for what you are going through LTL. Plus weather is bad by you.

LL so sorry miss sending birthday wishes. Belated happy birthday

WCK you are in my heart love you.

Oh CB thank you for keeping it all together and laughter is good for the soul.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry for what you are going through LTL. Plus weather is bad by you.
> 
> LL so sorry miss sending birthday wishes. Belated happy birthday
> 
> WCK you are in my heart love you.
> 
> Oh CB thank you for keeping it all together and laughter is good for the soul.


Miss you! Praying for your eye surgery to go well! Almost over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

LTL http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205891863593773&set=a.2743281779268.2128140.1174189390&type=3&theater :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://www.facebook.com/126383230715722/photos/a.423509107669798.92626.126383230715722/1440990892588276/?type=3&theater
His Mercies are new every morning.♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Venting --- last week I talked to the insurance agent about canceling the policy here at the end of the month and setting up a policy for the new house for mid August. This afternoon the agent calls to say that the insurance company won't write any new policies for Nanaimo homes because of the wild fire burning south west of the city! :sm15: Even though the chance of the fire spreading into the city is almost 0, I can understand them including a clause to exclude coverage for this specific fire, but I'm so mad that they won't issue a new policy at all. We've been clients for over 15 years without a claim........!!

The fire started on the weekend and the air has been smoky here. It's still very hot and we haven't had rain since sometime in June.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got on antibiotics last night. I will call tomorrow to make an appointment. So sorry to hear you are having so much trouble. My sister is having trouble with her implants. She had to have the bone graft too and waiting to put the implants in. Her back jaw teeth. Old age is a challenge.
> 
> :sm18:


Hoping you and LL are feeling better; grafts and implants sound scary.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/blackwellohio/videos/1370333236374406/?hc_ref=ARTE6ftnuswF5OKifM5sxVtCeswrQKIeqGVN41u_RViKTqWtYy-mWGzJFGHFnlHYNyI


Too funny! :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry for what you are going through LTL. Plus weather is bad by you.
> 
> LL so sorry miss sending birthday wishes. Belated happy birthday
> 
> WCK you are in my heart love you.
> 
> Oh CB thank you for keeping it all together and laughter is good for the soul.


Missing you Yarnie and thinking of you; praying all goes well with eye surgery. Love you too. Waiting for our rainbow ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205891863593773&set=a.2743281779268.2128140.1174189390&type=3&theater :sm09:


Perfect, Chewy can join you in the pool :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/126383230715722/photos/a.423509107669798.92626.126383230715722/1440990892588276/?type=3&theater
> His Mercies are new every morning.♥


It's so true - I love it and my Denim family ♥


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205891863593773&set=a.2743281779268.2128140.1174189390&type=3&theater :sm09:


I have tears running down my cheeks. I keep telling people I love this breed because they make me laugh. Thanks!!!!

Under a heat advisory today. Know that the pups will stay inside most of the day, my little girl really does not do well in the heat. Have only the two older ones today, the little guy has daycare. So we will do a lot of inside projects today.

To add to the Summer saga, early yesterday morningI ran to the eye doctor to get my glasses replaced that my little girl chewed while I was in the shower. I have no idea how she reached them Stopped at the bank and then the grocery store. Got all this done before the two legged darlings arrived. Put stuff away and the phone rings. It is my son saying his car died with the three kids and the two dogs. So off I drive 45 minutes to pick them up. Nothing life altering, just I just can't find an hour to breathe. But so glad he got me and I could help out. The car was towed, they were under someone's tree waiting for me. Loaded them all in came home. They took my car home after a few hours, but left the dogs. Not a big deal having the dogs, they are great and no trouble at all.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Venting --- last week I talked to the insurance agent about canceling the policy here at the end of the month and setting up a policy for the new house for mid August. This afternoon the agent calls to say that the insurance company won't write any new policies for Nanaimo homes because of the wild fire burning south west of the city! :sm15: Even though the chance of the fire spreading into the city is almost 0, I can understand them including a clause to exclude coverage for this specific fire, but I'm so mad that they won't issue a new policy at all. We've been clients for over 15 years without a claim........!!
> 
> The fire started on the weekend and the air has been smoky here. It's still very hot and we haven't had rain since sometime in June.


Oh no not another fire. Can you get the insurance somewhere else for now. They are going to miss you. Not many can say no claim in 15 years. I hope the fire is stopped quickly. DH's cousin was spared from the Redding California fire. It came right up to her work place.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

He better not. DH would be mad at both of us.He does know when I get my suit on it is time to guard me. ha.He keeps all the squirrels away. Good idea for LTL's pup in the lakes. Sorry about the glassed LTL. That is the bad part of a puppy Airedale . The love glasses , flip flops and everything else plastic.



west coast kitty said:


> Perfect, Chewy can join you in the pool :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yarnie how did the surgery go?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This looks like fun to me.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1934449319926870


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> He better not. DH would be mad at both of us.He does know when I get my suit on it is time to guard me. ha.He keeps all the squirrels away. Good idea for LTL's pup in the lakes. Sorry about the glassed LTL. That is the bad part of a puppy Airedale . The love glasses , flip flops and everything else plastic.


It wasn't a problem. I have had bad eyesight since I have been 5, when I needed eye surgery. Then I started wearing glasses in first or second grade. Never were without them. And they are trifocals, with no lines so they aren't cheap. If I have a change in my prescription I always order 2 pairs. I am terrified of being without a pair. I really need them for everything. So I appreciate their customer service.

Oh no. Just got a phone call from my son, and I need to watch the little one tomorrow along with the other two tomorrow. My DIL works in Charlottesville and is terrified to take him to daycare that is close to the anniversary protest of last year. Armed guards at the hospital's parking lots. The National Guard might be called. It was a horrible tragedy, but it was totally avoidable. But the protesters would not change the protest to a more open area but they kept it in a very tight/enclosed and small street circle. There was no ability for the crowd to leave because it was so tight. The authorities wanted it moved for safety reasons, but the idiots wanted the protest by a Confederate Soldier statue (That 99% of people did not even know existed or where it was at). Absolutely avoidable! Oh well, I want them all safe, and do not want my DIL driving the little guy anywhere near that explosive and dangerous area. I bet this will cost Charlottesville tons of money for security, and the retailers and restaurants will take an even bigger hit with the loss of customers too afraid to be anywhere around there. What a waste.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> It wasn't a problem. I have had bad eyesight since I have been 5, when I needed eye surgery. Then I started wearing glasses in first or second grade. Never were without them. And they are trifocals, with no lines so they aren't cheap. If I have a change in my prescription I always order 2 pairs. I am terrified of being without a pair. I really need them for everything. So I appreciate their customer service.
> 
> Oh no. Just got a phone call from my son, and I need to watch the little one tomorrow along with the other two tomorrow. My DIL works in Charlottesville and is terrified to take him to daycare that is close to the anniversary protest of last year. Armed guards at the hospital's parking lots. The National Guard might be called. It was a horrible tragedy, but it was totally avoidable. But the protesters would not change the protest to a more open area but they kept it in a very tight/enclosed and small street circle. There was no ability for the crowd to leave because it was so tight. The authorities wanted it moved for safety reasons, but the idiots wanted the protest by a Confederate Soldier statue (That 99% of people did not even know existed or where it was at). Absolutely avoidable! Oh well, I want them all safe, and do not want my DIL driving the little guy anywhere near that explosive and dangerous area. I bet this will cost Charlottesville tons of money for security, and the retailers and restaurants will take an even bigger hit with the loss of customers too afraid to be anywhere around there. What a waste.


I feel your pain with the glasses. I had surgery so I can see ok. It is not funny when you can't see without our glasses. I was at the point I wore contacts and reading glassed. Now I can get by pretty good without having to get the readers out. Just don't ask me to read a pill bottle without them.
People are so silly to try and erase history. I don't blame your DIL for wanting your grands to be safe at Grandma's. Enjoy the visit.


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> I feel your pain with the glasses. I had surgery so I can see ok. It is not funny when you can't see without our glasses. I was at the point I wore contacts and reading glassed. Now I can get by pretty good without having to get the readers out. Just don't ask me to read a pill bottle without them.
> People are so silly to try and erase history. I don't blame your DIL for wanting your grands to be safe at Grandma's. Enjoy the visit.


You are so right. I was just about to investigate Lasix (?) eye surgery to get rid of my contacts but then I needed reading glasses too. So I decided to just stick with the glasses. I did not want the hassle of having to carry around 'readers', I will just have glasses and put them on first thing in the morning and the last thing I do at night. I have worn glasses nearly my entire life so that was an easy decision. If in the water with my youngest grandson and I take my glasses off to wipe them dry he gets upset. He keeps telling me to put them back on. I guess I don't look right without them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> You are so right. I was just about to investigate Lasix (?) eye surgery to get rid of my contacts but then I needed reading glasses too. So I decided to just stick with the glasses. I did not want the hassle of having to carry around 'readers', I will just have glasses and put them on first thing in the morning and the last thing I do at night. I have worn glasses nearly my entire life so that was an easy decision. If in the water with my youngest grandson and I take my glasses off to wipe them dry he gets upset. He keeps telling me to put them back on. I guess I don't look right without them.[/quot]
> That is funny. When my kids are little my fil would take off his glasses to discipline them. It upset them and they knew he meant business. When my gd was small Dh shaved his beard off and it scared her and she didn't like him. He had to grow it back . lol I guess they like the same us as they know us.
> If I had it to over again I would still have lasik. I had it in one eye. I see farsighted in one eye and near in the other. It was hard getting use to but that has worked for me for about 20 years not wearing glassed. I would go for it . It is great not having to wear glasses except for every small print. I did it in my 40's . I don't know how old you are but you may want to check it out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I saw this and it made me sad.http://www.facebook.com/cookipage/videos/vb.1687821311245620/2384485034912574/?type=2&theater Solo loved Nutrella.


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw this and it made me sad.http://www.facebook.com/cookipage/videos/vb.1687821311245620/2384485034912574/?type=2&theater Solo loved Nutrella.


At first I could not figure out what you were so sad about, but now I get it. Too many of our friends have started on new journeys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Rain again today. This was my kinda day.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2108305249420181


How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## lovethelake

I did absolutely nothing. I had not had 'a day off' for months. House is a wreck, but did not care. Sat in front of the TV and knitted. It was glorious.

Today got my a new implant stuck in. Yikes. Hopefully this one will graft in. Who knows.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> I did absolutely nothing. I had not had 'a day off' for months. House is a wreck, but did not care. Sat in front of the TV and knitted. It was glorious.
> 
> Today got my a new implant stuck in. Yikes. Hopefully this one will graft in. Who knows.


I am glad you got a day off. The mess will always be there. Good for you spending time with the grands this summer.
I pray your tooth takes this time. 
Wednesday the dentist for me. Get the checkbook out. Of course I just got 2 years ago paid off. He started with my least worse teeth. Now I have to do the other top side. There is money in dentistry. 
We got news from DS yesterday. His truck was broken into at the ER. The camera didn't pick it up. A young guy came in with a bad cut on his arm from glass. My son thinks he is the one that stole his gun and his money. The police say no evidence so probably won't have anything done about it. They have pics from inside the hospital but can't prove he is the one. Shame on him. He will sow what he reaps.


----------



## lovethelake

Just a quick hi. Great weather, and tomorrow school starts. So I can have some free time, but will probably end up missing the little monkeys in a few days (need to get used to the quiet of my house again)


----------



## Country Bumpkins

It is humid today so not a good hair day. I am taking Mama to Walmarts.
Blessing to all for a great day. This is the day the Lord has made and I am going to rejoice in it. 
Love y'all!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

If we didn't have the pool this would be my yard.http://www.facebook.com/TendingDogs/posts/10160480314410411?__xts__[0]=68.ARBSnsyn-vdvywPwZR08OGjXXlhGcaOM234IKWqOnDa_oOGWNc1OQn9N0cenwdDzix0CQ7CBf53nf24vkLtEf0VpvPSfe9S5ZC17-k1ekAdkliPiIno2OA1Ve_Czbo70Zsx-9h1eyeBK&__tn__=C-R
We have plenty of land but want them close to me.


----------



## lovethelake

Too cute. Hot around here today and already humid. Oh well, it is August and it really hasn't been a brutal summer. Nice day to knit with wool (in the AC)


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I have not been here. It's been crazy. Will try to catch up. Hope all's well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry I have not been here. It's been crazy. Will try to catch up. Hope all's well.


I was wondering where you were. I hope things are going better today. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This is the news from the state capital yesterday.
https://www.kark.com/news/local-news/hundreds-attend-little-rock-capitol-to-support-satanic-temple-rally/1376213401


----------



## lovethelake

Maybe they should name it 'HillBilly'


----------



## Country Bumpkins

My third grand child is starting college tomorrow. My DD has cried and cried. He is living in the dorm but in town. :sm09:


----------



## lovethelake

Too funny CB. Think I am fighting my grandson's cold. Well considering I have been around all of them all summer, one round of sniffles is doable.

We had a thunderstorm the other night that I haven't seen in over 5 years. It was worse than the hurricane. My house shook over and over again, and the skylights lit up the mom cave. Humid today, so probably more tonight. Pups handled it well, yippie. It knocked out my landline, which is horrible since I have terrible cell service. Will take days to fix it. POOP.

Have a good one


----------



## Country Bumpkins

How is your new implant LTL?
We had the storms too. I was taking a shower and wondered what was the noise. We had lots of rain . I think 3 1/2 inches from Friday to Saturday. Praying some rain for the fires in Canada and Ca. One extreme to another. I am glad your pups are not upset over the storms. Chewy only gets upset if it is really loud but he is calmed when I stay calm. All of our other dogs got very upset over the storms. 
Today is our 48th anniversary. We celebrated at home with steaks. ha. We like it that way.
Yarnie missing you! Prayers your eyes will be better soon.
LL I hope you get all your problems over soon.
Bonn where are you?
WCK I hope you get moved and be back with us soon. I am glad I have LTL to talk to. Love y'all and miss everyone of you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Country Bumpkins said:


> My third grand child is starting college tomorrow. My DD has cried and cried. He is living in the dorm but in town. :sm09:


I was wrong. It is tomorrow that DS starts school. He moved in last Friday but first class is tomorrow.


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is your new implant LTL?
> We had the storms too. I was taking a shower and wondered what was the noise. We had lots of rain . I think 3 1/2 inches from Friday to Saturday. Praying some rain for the fires in Canada and Ca. One extreme to another. I am glad your pups are not upset over the storms. Chewy only gets upset if it is really loud but he is calmed when I stay calm. All of our other dogs got very upset over the storms.
> Today is our 48th anniversary. We celebrated at home with steaks. ha. We like it that way.
> Yarnie missing you! Prayers your eyes will be better soon.
> LL I hope you get all your problems over soon.
> Bonn where are you?
> WCK I hope you get moved and be back with us soon. I am glad I have LTL to talk to. Love y'all and miss everyone of you!


So far so good, knocking on my wooden head 
Happy anniversary, a few days late. You are blessed. 
Still have a stuffy nose from my loving grandson. 
Other than that, not much going on. 
Cold medicine kicking in, night night


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> So far so good, knocking on my wooden head
> Happy anniversary, a few days late. You are blessed.
> Still have a stuffy nose from my loving grandson.
> Other than that, not much going on.
> Cold medicine kicking in, night night


Sleep tight.♥


----------



## theyarnlady

just a short note to say love you all. 

Can see now but have to have another operation on left eye. First layer protecting cornea has small things like a grain of sand and will have to be removed in order for me to see the way I should. 

I do not have to wear glasses as site is better then it was. But do have to wear cheater glasses, in order to read close up.


Operation was so easy, but next one will be painful that is what DR. said as they will be scraping that layer with a knife. 


Psalm 25 is seeing me through all of this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> just a short note to say love you all.
> 
> Can see now but have to have another operation on left eye. First layer protecting cornea has small things like a grain of sand and will have to be removed in order for me to see the way I should.
> 
> I do not have to wear glasses as site is better then it was. But do have to wear cheater glasses, in order to read close up.
> 
> Operation was so easy, but next one will be painful that is what DR. said as they will be scraping that layer with a knife.
> 
> Psalm 25 is seeing me through all of this.


I am so happy to hear from you. You must have a good doctor. The next surgery will be ok. 
That is a great scripture to lead your way. Love and miss you! Let me know when your next surgery is.


----------



## lovethelake

theyarnlady said:


> just a short note to say love you all.
> 
> Can see now but have to have another operation on left eye. First layer protecting cornea has small things like a grain of sand and will have to be removed in order for me to see the way I should.
> 
> I do not have to wear glasses as site is better then it was. But do have to wear cheater glasses, in order to read close up.
> 
> Operation was so easy, but next one will be painful that is what DR. said as they will be scraping that layer with a knife.
> 
> Psalm 25 is seeing me through all of this.


Hugs. I am cringing but it needs to be done.....still cringing.

Got out my spinning wheel for the first time in over a year. And of course the roving I picked is not the easiest. God forbid that I woul pick an easy wool to spin. No I had to just pick up something that was pretty (cashmere, wool and silk). Silk is so hard because it is so slippery and can become rope-like. Oh well, no one said I was the brightest bulb on the chandalier.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Hugs. I am cringing but it needs to be done.....still cringing.
> 
> Got out my spinning wheel for the first time in over a year. And of course the roving I picked is not the easiest. God forbid that I woul pick an easy wool to spin. No I had to just pick up something that was pretty (cashmere, wool and silk). Silk is so hard because it is so slippery and can become rope-like. Oh well, no one said I was the brightest bulb on the chandalier.


I wouldn't know anything about spinning. I would be amazed watching you. I am glad you got your wheel back but sorry about your pick. I am sure you will make some beautiful yarn.


----------



## lovethelake

It is not as bad once I got back. I think I am over spinning it a bit. Already did 100 grams on one bobbin, and working on the second bobbin. Then have to ply them together. 

Working on a pretty cowl with angora yarn (so yummy). Winglette Cowl on Ravelry. Really easy, 12 stitch 4 row repeat. Really pretty, probably will not do the ending the same way, probably just simple. Depends on how tall it is and if I want to increase the height.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I love this
!http://www.facebook.com/aldotcom/videos/10155409088992483/?hc_ref=ARQyww-oyPpSldYlf2tbaPYiLN77am_pUj9S4dKpjd4OdGaLuWTPNpEyRu7jxlgIqp0&__xts__[0]=68.ARDi0zUyqlqEJS7Nw7Lm5NcmwUWjI74MKKYdmK5WlyACkry_VBPR-OU8hzx6qDy3qb6yx0C6ms1ZxeKWVQwZ8r8QvjAlze7rhLZB64q1R8P080f1c5oa9fpGN2a3zwt7r8XhyHy8ts4DDEKGwJXzpovQOQzyZHI7u2xdb4kA6TFcIFH-T_hG5shfxw&__tn__=FC-R&fb_dtsg_ag=AdzrGT0-qQ269o1b4aGFsZGAGvDZCxvMecu98hCsCuGZKA%3AAdyQIlAP2ERXMBHKwX8AQ977llcuubaUlg-P_ivRR86ENg


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> It is not as bad once I got back. I think I am over spinning it a bit. Already did 100 grams on one bobbin, and working on the second bobbin. Then have to ply them together.
> 
> Working on a pretty cowl with angora yarn (so yummy). Winglette Cowl on Ravelry. Really easy, 12 stitch 4 row repeat. Really pretty, probably will not do the ending the same way, probably just simple. Depends on how tall it is and if I want to increase the height.


I saved the pattern. Thanks . It is going to be pretty when you finish.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=453299255168745



♥


----------



## lovethelake

Still have the cold my adorable grandson shared with me, but it is breaking up. I am babysitting him today, so I will be outside all day. Hopefully the humid air and heat will bake it out of me! I can only hope.


----------



## lovethelake

Hope all are doing well. Cold is going away. One of the pups had to go to the vet yesterday for a skin infection. It is not hotspots, it is crusty. So he is on antibiotics and a prescription shampoo. I need to bathe him for three days, and the shampoo has to stay on for ten minutes. It is soooo much fun. But thankfully he is good about the bath, which is really a garden hose shower outside where I can distract him on his leash for 10 minutes before I rinse him.


----------



## Lukelucy

I'm sorry I haven't been here. I have not been receiving notifications.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

LTL what do you think living in the South?

THINGS I LEARNED LIVING IN THE SOUTH

A possum is a flat animal that sleeps in the middle of the road.

There are 5,000 types of snakes and 4,998 of them live in the South.

There are 10,000 types of spiders. All 10,000 of them live in the South, plus a couple no one's seen before.

If it grows, it'll stick ya.
If it crawls, it'll bite cha.

People actually grow,eat and like okra.

Fixinto is one word. It means I'm going to do that.

Iced tea is appropriate for all meals and you start drinking it when you're two. We do
like a little tea with our sugar. It is referred to as the Wine of the South.

Backwards and forwards means I know everything about you.

The word jeet is actually a question meaning, 'Did you eat?'

You don't have to wear a watch, because it doesn't matter what time it is, you work until you're done or it's too dark to see.

You don't PUSH buttons, you MASH em.

Ya'll is singular. All ya'll is plural.

All the festivals across the state are named after a fruit, vegetable, grain, insect, or animal.

You carry jumper cables in your car - for your OWN car.

You only own five spices: salt, pepper, mustard, Tabasco and ketchup.

The local papers cover national and international news on one page, but require 6 pages for local high school sports, the motor sports, and gossip.

Everyone you meet is a Honey, Sugar, Miss(first name) or Mr.(first name)

You think that the first day of deer season is a national holiday.

You know what a hissy fit is..

Fried catfish is the other white meat.

We don't need no dang Driver's Ed. If our mama says we can drive, we can drive!!!

You understand these jokes and forward them to your Southern friends and those who just wish they were from the SOUTH.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been here. I have not been receiving notifications.


Ch!eck every day. One of us usually is posting. Missed you


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL what do you think living in the South?
> 
> THINGS I LEARNED LIVING IN THE SOUTH
> 
> A possum is a flat animal that sleeps in the middle of the road.
> 
> There are 5,000 types of snakes and 4,998 of them live in the South.
> 
> There are 10,000 types of spiders. All 10,000 of them live in the South, plus a couple no one's seen before.
> 
> If it grows, it'll stick ya.
> If it crawls, it'll bite cha.
> 
> People actually grow,eat and like okra.
> 
> Fixinto is one word. It means I'm going to do that.
> 
> Iced tea is appropriate for all meals and you start drinking it when you're two. We do
> like a little tea with our sugar. It is referred to as the Wine of the South.
> 
> Backwards and forwards means I know everything about you.
> 
> The word jeet is actually a question meaning, 'Did you eat?'
> 
> You don't have to wear a watch, because it doesn't matter what time it is, you work until you're done or it's too dark to see.
> 
> You don't PUSH buttons, you MASH em.
> 
> Ya'll is singular. All ya'll is plural.
> 
> All the festivals across the state are named after a fruit, vegetable, grain, insect, or animal.
> 
> You carry jumper cables in your car - for your OWN car.
> 
> You only own five spices: salt, pepper, mustard, Tabasco and ketchup.
> 
> The local papers cover national and international news on one page, but require 6 pages for local high school sports, the motor sports, and gossip.
> 
> Everyone you meet is a Honey, Sugar, Miss(first name) or Mr.(first name)
> 
> You think that the first day of deer season is a national holiday.
> 
> You know what a hissy fit is..
> 
> Fried catfish is the other white meat.
> 
> We don't need no dang Driver's Ed. If our mama says we can drive, we can drive!!!
> 
> You understand these jokes and forward them to your Southern friends and those who just wish they were from the SOUTH.


Loved this!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ch!eck every day. One of us usually is posting. Missed you


I bookmarked KP. I guess I am not getting notices. Can I click on something to get them to be sent to me?


----------



## Lukelucy

Lukelucy said:


> Loved this!


Also, I like to get notices so that I know people are on and I can respond at the same time as when they are on KP.


----------



## Lukelucy

Where is everybody?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Where is everybody?


I am here now. Getting ready for vacation. Chewy just had his kennel shot for his vacation. I pray he behaves.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am here now. Getting ready for vacation. Chewy just had his kennel shot for his vacation. I pray he behaves.


Finally. Kept checking for people. I LOVE Chewy. Where are you going?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Finally. Kept checking for people. I LOVE Chewy. Where are you going?


Destin like 2 years ago.


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL what do you think living in the South?
> 
> THINGS I LEARNED LIVING IN THE SOUTH
> 
> A possum is a flat animal that sleeps in the middle of the road.
> 
> There are 5,000 types of snakes and 4,998 of them live in the South.
> 
> There are 10,000 types of spiders. All 10,000 of them live in the South, plus a couple no one's seen before.
> 
> If it grows, it'll stick ya.
> If it crawls, it'll bite cha.
> 
> People actually grow,eat and like okra.
> 
> Fixinto is one word. It means I'm going to do that.
> 
> Iced tea is appropriate for all meals and you start drinking it when you're two. We do
> like a little tea with our sugar. It is referred to as the Wine of the South.
> 
> Backwards and forwards means I know everything about you.
> 
> The word jeet is actually a question meaning, 'Did you eat?'
> 
> You don't have to wear a watch, because it doesn't matter what time it is, you work until you're done or it's too dark to see.
> 
> You don't PUSH buttons, you MASH em.
> 
> Ya'll is singular. All ya'll is plural.
> 
> All the festivals across the state are named after a fruit, vegetable, grain, insect, or animal.
> 
> You carry jumper cables in your car - for your OWN car.
> 
> You only own five spices: salt, pepper, mustard, Tabasco and ketchup.
> 
> The local papers cover national and international news on one page, but require 6 pages for local high school sports, the motor sports, and gossip.
> 
> Everyone you meet is a Honey, Sugar, Miss(first name) or Mr.(first name)
> 
> You think that the first day of deer season is a national holiday.
> 
> You know what a hissy fit is..
> 
> Fried catfish is the other white meat.
> 
> We don't need no dang Driver's Ed. If our mama says we can drive, we can drive!!!
> 
> You understand these jokes and forward them to your Southern friends and those who just wish they were from the SOUTH.


That is a cute list. I do believe you have do go deeper south for the list to be truer than where I live in Virginia. Double Dog Dare you to tell the people of Charlottesville they are in the South. Those poor snowflakes would melt, then protest about renaming Virginia as a Northern State.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Destin like 2 years ago.


Have fun!


----------



## lovethelake

Yikes another storm and boy has it been hot and humid. The little guy got a bacterial skin infection. Had to bathe him for three days with this prescription shampoo (had to stay on him for 10 minutes before I could rinse him) and is on antibiotics. Really got better fast. Between the heat, humidity, rain, rolling in the sand, and in the lake I just think his undercoat is so thick that he never could get dry. Or maybe he just wanted to go on a car ride and watch mom spend money at the vet.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Yikes another storm and boy has it been hot and humid. The little guy got a bacterial skin infection. Had to bathe him for three days with this prescription shampoo (had to stay on him for 10 minutes before I could rinse him) and is on antibiotics. Really got better fast. Between the heat, humidity, rain, rolling in the sand, and in the lake I just think his undercoat is so thick that he never could get dry. Or maybe he just wanted to go on a car ride and watch mom spend money at the vet.


It must have been painful for the little one. Glad it cleared up quickly.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We are so upset. The groomers turned us away. Chewy growled at the woman. We are leaving him in the house and gs in and out. Pray for Chewy . He is so upset and only wants to stay home. It is ruining our trip. I needed this so much. Please pray for us.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are so upset. The groomers turned us away. Chewy growled at the woman. We are leaving him in the house and gs in and out. Pray for Chewy . He is so upset and only wants to stay home. It is ruining our trip. I needed this so much. Please pray for us.


I am praying for Chewy and you. Could it be that Chewy doesn't feel well?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I am praying for Chewy and you. Could it be that Chewy doesn't feel well?


Thank you. He is home alone and my gs is letting him out a few times a day.GS said he didn't want to go outside but he made him 7 more days to go. He feel fine. He is a family dog and doesn't like strangers. We left the tv on and his fan. I am just afraid he will get lonely . :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. He is home alone and my gs is letting him out a few times a day.GS said he didn't want to go outside but he made him 7 more days to go. He feel fine. He is a family dog and doesn't like strangers. We left the tv on and his fan. I am just afraid he will get lonely . :sm17:


I'll come down and keep him company!


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. He is home alone and my gs is letting him out a few times a day.GS said he didn't want to go outside but he made him 7 more days to go. He feel fine. He is a family dog and doesn't like strangers. We left the tv on and his fan. I am just afraid he will get lonely . :sm17:


Overnight him to us. What's one more Dale?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I wish you could. I know Chewy would love you. GS said he killed one of the chickens today. I knew he would have a melt down. I feel so guilty . Other than that we are having a good time even tho we have been in a hurricane Gordon. God is Good . Chewy is bad.


Lukelucy said:


> I'll come down and keep him company!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I know you would know what to do.


lovethelake said:


> Overnight him to us. What's one more Dale?


----------



## lovethelake

Yikes the heat. But that is okay, I am watching the hearings in AC.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wish you could. I know Chewy would love you. GS said he killed one of the chickens today. I knew he would have a melt down. I feel so guilty . Other than that we are having a good time even tho we have been in a hurricane Gordon. God is Good . Chewy is bad.


Awww. Chewy can't be bad. I'd love him!


----------



## lovethelake

Lukelucy said:


> Awww. Chewy can't be bad. I'd love him!


I know you would, but Airedales are not for the faint of heart. It is hard to look past their mischief and cuteness and really mean 'no'.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> I know you would, but Airedales are not for the faint of heart. It is hard to look past their mischief and cuteness and really mean 'no'.


Don't know the breed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Awww. Chewy can't be bad. I'd love him!


I don't know what really happened. GS just thought it was Chewy. We don't know but he was the suspect. He was so good in the house. Only one accident until we go home. He was so excited to see us. He jumped on me for 15 minutes hugging and biting. Then he had a big accident. :sm06: 
We had a good time even if Gordon was there. Three days of rain. I haven't laughed as hard as I did the night we went to the inside trampoline place. My youngest son jumped and couldn't get out of one of the broken foam thingies. All we could see was arms and a hat. Good food and a fun time for all. 
Can you believe the worst storm was when we were 10 miles from town to home. Our yard was a lake. It is only misting now. I was smart to turn the pool off when we left. Almost to the top and it would have burned up the motor if I had not.
How was everyone's week?
I went to Destin's Yarn Shop. My dg went with me. Yummy yarn and lots of nice knitted up pieces. The owner let us pet the nice things. I didn't buy anything because someone I love sent me a whole box of pretties a few weeks before my trip. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Don't know the breed.


They have lots of energy. They are very loyal and family oriented. They are very protective of their owners and clan. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

The weather said we got almost 11 inches of rain the last few days.


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> They have lots of energy. They are very loyal and family oriented. They are very protective of their owners and clan. :sm09:


They are smarter than their owners and plot against them while digging holes to China.

Just about to turn the news on and see if we are going to get a direct hit with this next hurricane. I will just get rain and winds, but how much and how strong is to be determined. I am all set, just need gas for the generator.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know what really happened. GS just thought it was Chewy. We don't know but he was the suspect. He was so good in the house. Only one accident until we go home. He was so excited to see us. He jumped on me for 15 minutes hugging and biting. Then he had a big accident. :sm06:
> We had a good time even if Gordon was there. Three days of rain. I haven't laughed as hard as I did the night we went to the inside trampoline place. My youngest son jumped and couldn't get out of one of the broken foam thingies. All we could see was arms and a hat. Good food and a fun time for all.
> Can you believe the worst storm was when we were 10 miles from town to home. Our yard was a lake. It is only misting now. I was smart to turn the pool off when we left. Almost to the top and it would have burned up the motor if I had not.
> How was everyone's week?
> I went to Destin's Yarn Shop. My dg went with me. Yummy yarn and lots of nice knitted up pieces. The owner let us pet the nice things. I didn't buy anything because someone I love sent me a whole box of pretties a few weeks before my trip. :sm02:


It sounds like you are enjoying yourself. Chewy loves you so much!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> They have lots of energy. They are very loyal and family oriented. They are very protective of their owners and clan. :sm09:


Now I want one.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> The weather said we got almost 11 inches of rain the last few days.


Wow!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> They are smarter than their owners and plot against them while digging holes to China.
> 
> Just about to turn the news on and see if we are going to get a direct hit with this next hurricane. I will just get rain and winds, but how much and how strong is to be determined. I am all set, just need gas for the generator.


I hope not. You better get your gas.Have you been in a hurricane before? I know Solo had been in 2 in Florida.
Gordan rained on us for 3 days and wind. We toughed it out tho. The waves kept the red flags out but there were still surfers out. They loved it. There were so many people for Labor Day weekend. After that it wasn't as bad. I don't think the hurricane warnings kept anyone away.
Chewy is not really a digger. Mitch our wirehair would dig for moles and keep the rats away. We always had holes in the ground so I would fall in them. :sm05: 
Praying for your safety.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> It sounds like you are enjoying yourself. Chewy loves you so much!


We are home. We came in Saturday night. I love him too. We went walking last night and he rolled in something dead in the road. We couldn't tell what the thing was . It must have drowned in the 11" of rain we got.Why do dogs do that? So disgusting!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Once you have an Airedale you will always have one.Chewy is our 7th. We have had other breeds and pound puppies but always have to have a Dale .


Lukelucy said:


> Now I want one.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This made me laugh.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156622692939252


----------



## lovethelake

Dog do it so other animals can't smell them. Must be an ancient hunting instinct.

Yes I have. Lived I New England for years and got hit by some really nasty ones where the power was out for a week. Personally the most dangerous one for me was Isabelle; driving home I drove by a cat 2 tornado and all I could see were tornadoes in my rear view mirror. I was terrified, but made it home safely!


----------



## theyarnlady

Have not read all I miss will do later.

Our weather was awful the last week of Aug and on, rain every day. 

Flooding in Madison and to west of us. Really bad so many towns covered in water. So very hot so all combine was the worst. Did not have flooding here as creek is beginning here and went down stream and made Madsion lakes over flow. Lots of roads out and major damage to homes and roads wash outsouth west part of state.

Now it is cool fall like in upper 50's and lower 40's at night. 60's during day. First time in three weeks could turn off air and open windows. But suppose to get warmer again at end of week. Go out side and mosqites attack flood mosqites in heavy groups too.

Hope huriccane's (spelt wrong) pass you by LTL does not sound good down there.

All for now hope all is well with all of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Have not read all I miss will do later.
> 
> Our weather was awful the last week of Aug and on, rain every day.
> 
> Flooding in Madison and to west of us. Really bad so many towns covered in water. So very hot so all combine was the worst. Did not have flooding here as creek is beginning here and went down stream and made Madsion lakes over flow. Lots of roads out and major damage to homes and roads wash outsouth west part of state.
> 
> Now it is cool fall like in upper 50's and lower 40's at night. 60's during day. First time in three weeks could turn off air and open windows. But suppose to get warmer again at end of week. Go out side and mosqites attack flood mosqites in heavy groups too.
> 
> Hope huriccane's (spelt wrong) pass you by LTL does not sound good down there.
> 
> All for now hope all is well with all of you.


Good to hear from you Yarnie. That is cool for Sept. 
Praying for LTL's storm to pass over her without damage. My DD's in-laws are on a cruise in it. I would have canceled.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are home. We came in Saturday night. I love him too. We went walking last night and he rolled in something dead in the road. We couldn't tell what the thing was . It must have drowned in the 11" of rain we got.Why do dogs do that? So disgusting!


I think they do that because they are trying to cover their scent. I'm not sure, but our dogs do the same thing. Ugh. Gets in their collars and I must give the a bath which is work!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> This made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156622692939252
> 
> 
> 
> Loved this. Does he think it's alive or his friend? Looks like an animal.


----------



## Lukelucy

I worry for everyone with this hurricane coming!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

So funny.


----------



## lovethelake

Hey friends. Just have a second before the wifi gets wonky again. Looks like I saved most of Virginia because I had everything needed to 'weather out the storm' (I crack myself up) yesterday. Generator ready, leaded gas bought, cases of water, dog food, canned tuna and chicken, ice made and stored for use in the coolers, cars filled with gas, have cash, gotten all the outside stuff stored away or tied down, boat lifts up to their highest points, and even have emergency dried food kits in the basement. So since I spent days making things safe she is not going to have a direct hit on Virginia. But the Carolinas are going to get destroyed. She is a monster. And because of the strong high pressure system over the northeast she can't head north, so she is going to stall over the Carolinas and then head up towards the Ohio Valley (?). I can't imagine the devastation that will befall the people. Up to 30" in rain. And we on the East Coast have had a very rainy Spring and Summer and the ground is saturated. 

They need our prayers. If the weather is not too awful, and if they don't cancel it, I may try to donate blood on Saturday. 


Take care friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Hey friends. Just have a second before the wifi gets wonky again. Looks like I saved most of Virginia because I had everything needed to 'weather out the storm' (I crack myself up) yesterday. Generator ready, leaded gas bought, cases of water, dog food, canned tuna and chicken, ice made and stored for use in the coolers, cars filled with gas, have cash, gotten all the outside stuff stored away or tied down, boat lifts up to their highest points, and even have emergency dried food kits in the basement. So since I spent days making things safe she is not going to have a direct hit on Virginia. But the Carolinas are going to get destroyed. She is a monster. And because of the strong high pressure system over the northeast she can't head north, so she is going to stall over the Carolinas and then head up towards the Ohio Valley (?). I can't imagine the devastation that will befall the people. Up to 30" in rain. And we on the East Coast have had a very rainy Spring and Summer and the ground is saturated.
> 
> They need our prayers. If the weather is not too awful, and if they don't cancel it, I may try to donate blood on Saturday.
> 
> I am so thankful the storm passed over you. Prayers for the Carolinas. The Christian radio is warning everyone too. Prayers for our states in times of storms. Be safe everyone.
> 
> Take care friends.


----------



## lovethelake

Morning friends. Just wanted to say hi before I turn on the news to see how Florence will affect my day. 

Had a great talk with my mom yesterday. She announced that her arthritis is so bad (even though it was brilliantly sunny out) that a storm was coming. It is amazing. Without TV or other forms of news many would not even know a hurricane was about to land. 

Going to finish my coffee, shower and take the pups for a shaving. They carry piles of sand into the house after rolling in it. I could have filled a small sandbox for the inside with what those curly darlings bring in the house.

ttfn


----------



## lovethelake

Oh my, this is horrible. I got a phone call this morning at 1 AM from my son saying his 15 year old dog escaped and got hit by a car and had to put her to sleep. That was horrible he was crying and could not figure out why she went into the street, she never did. All she would do is go to the backyard neighbors house where they would give her a treat and send her home. Then I got another hysterical phone call from him at 10:30 this morning, saying that their 2 year old German Shephard couldn't walk. They loaded him into the car and took him to my vet where I met her and carried him in. They think someone poisoned him with illegal drugs. Now I do not live on another planet, but my daughter in law is pregnant, and my son works for the government and just past his random drug test. Someone did that on purpose because they thought it was funny. I think the little older dog ate some and it affected her immediately which is why she wandered off and it took 12 hours for the Shephard to show symptoms because he is bigger and younger. He is now hooked up to IV's and I may have to transport him to an after hours clinic so they can keep giving him fluids and flush out his system. What is wrong with people? My heart is breaking for them. Please have St. Francis look over him through prayers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Oh my, this is horrible. I got a phone call this morning at 1 AM from my son saying his 15 year old dog escaped and got hit by a car and had to put her to sleep. That was horrible he was crying and could not figure out why she went into the street, she never did. All she would do is go to the backyard neighbors house where they would give her a treat and send her home. Then I got another hysterical phone call from him at 10:30 this morning, saying that their 2 year old German Shephard couldn't walk. They loaded him into the car and took him to my vet where I met her and carried him in. They think someone poisoned him with illegal drugs. Now I do not live on another planet, but my daughter in law is pregnant, and my son works for the government and just past his random drug test. Someone did that on purpose because they thought it was funny. I think the little older dog ate some and it affected her immediately which is why she wandered off and it took 12 hours for the Shephard to show symptoms because he is bigger and younger. He is now hooked up to IV's and I may have to transport him to an after hours clinic so they can keep giving him fluids and flush out his system. What is wrong with people? My heart is breaking for them. Please have St. Francis look over him through prayers.


I am so sorry. This makes me so sad for your son.
We have 4 dogs poisoned we only got the one treated. People are so mean and cruel. Prayin for the dog to recover and healing the hurting heart. Sounds like it was done on purpose too. We also had 2 dogs shot. After the neighbors lose the land we never had another dead to guns or poison. Shame on them They will reap what they sowed.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Hey friends. Just have a second before the wifi gets wonky again. Looks like I saved most of Virginia because I had everything needed to 'weather out the storm' (I crack myself up) yesterday. Generator ready, leaded gas bought, cases of water, dog food, canned tuna and chicken, ice made and stored for use in the coolers, cars filled with gas, have cash, gotten all the outside stuff stored away or tied down, boat lifts up to their highest points, and even have emergency dried food kits in the basement. So since I spent days making things safe she is not going to have a direct hit on Virginia. But the Carolinas are going to get destroyed. She is a monster. And because of the strong high pressure system over the northeast she can't head north, so she is going to stall over the Carolinas and then head up towards the Ohio Valley (?). I can't imagine the devastation that will befall the people. Up to 30" in rain. And we on the East Coast have had a very rainy Spring and Summer and the ground is saturated.
> 
> They need our prayers. If the weather is not too awful, and if they don't cancel it, I may try to donate blood on Saturday.
> 
> Take care friends.


Hi LTL. I' watching the news. This storm is terrible. Please keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Oh my, this is horrible. I got a phone call this morning at 1 AM from my son saying his 15 year old dog escaped and got hit by a car and had to put her to sleep. That was horrible he was crying and could not figure out why she went into the street, she never did. All she would do is go to the backyard neighbors house where they would give her a treat and send her home. Then I got another hysterical phone call from him at 10:30 this morning, saying that their 2 year old German Shephard couldn't walk. They loaded him into the car and took him to my vet where I met her and carried him in. They think someone poisoned him with illegal drugs. Now I do not live on another planet, but my daughter in law is pregnant, and my son works for the government and just past his random drug test. Someone did that on purpose because they thought it was funny. I think the little older dog ate some and it affected her immediately which is why she wandered off and it took 12 hours for the Shephard to show symptoms because he is bigger and younger. He is now hooked up to IV's and I may have to transport him to an after hours clinic so they can keep giving him fluids and flush out his system. What is wrong with people? My heart is breaking for them. Please have St. Francis look over him through prayers.


This is terrible. I cannot stand animals hurt. I also ask, what is wrong with people. If you have any other info, please let me/us know. Please hug your son for me. A big hug! I need to know how the younger dog is!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry. This makes me so sad for your son.
> We have 4 dogs poisoned we only got the one treated. People are so mean and cruel. Prayin for the dog to recover and healing the hurting heart. Sounds like it was done on purpose too. We also had 2 dogs shot. After the neighbors lose the land we never had another dead to guns or poison. Shame on them They will reap what they sowed.


Who could do this? I can't imagine. They WILL reap what they sow. Terrible.


----------



## lovethelake

Lukelucy said:


> Hi LTL. I' watching the news. This storm is terrible. Please keep us posted on how you are doing.


Thank you for caring, but we are not going to get clobbered! But of course that is becausse I was totally prepared for a direct hit on Tuesday  We will get rain and stuff, but NOTHING as catostrophic as the Carolina's. When I heard the Navy was moving all the ships on Monday from the Virginia shipyards I went into hurricane prep mode. To be honest this was the first time in a very long time that I was scared. She is a monstor, and will wipe out so much because of the tidal surge and her remaing over land for days. Most of their shoreline is at sea level, and a tidal surge of over 11 feet will happen over and over again because she won't be moving. The add all the rain (over 30 ") trying to drain out to the ocean being met by a tidal surge and the devistation of the flooding is incomprehensible.

Took my son's pup to be monitored at a vet hospital last night. He was still a mess, but doing better. They were all so afraid that when he sleeps his heart rate goes so low that he might not wake up. Hopefully I can pick him up this morning for good. He will have been on an IV to flush his sytem and given charcoal treatments to rebalance his electolites. I was so thrilled to see that he could walk yesterday, but still was wobbly. I was half tempted to just watch him myself, so I questioned the emergency hospital's vet because he was so much better than this morning. She said that she truly fears his low heart rate and the constant fluctuation of his temperature. I asked her about if this could have killed him, and she said definately yes. I can't imagine how my son and his family would have been devistated. Their old lady on Wednesday night died (15 years old) and then what was going on with his Shephard. But it looks like the big guy will be okay.

Will keep you posted. And again, thank you all for your concern and prayers.


----------



## lovethelake

The dog is doing great. I picked him up first thing this morning. I constantly reminded him that grandma brought him home, so love me the most!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> The dog is doing great. I picked him up first thing this morning. I constantly reminded him that grandma brought him home, so love me the most!!!!


That is great news. I know Grandma loved him back to health. :sm02:


----------



## lovethelake

Missed Florence all together. The only concern I have for others in Virginia (and everywhere else) is the inland flooding. Western Virginia could get that if the storm stalls in the mountains. Gave blood yesterday. I don't know if I can do it again. My veins were blown because of chemo 20+ years ago and I have only had blood taken with butterfly needles since then, they don't do that to keep the red blood cells round. And to get the large gauge needle in was so hard that my arm is so sore and badly bruised. Not their fault at all. I just thought after all these years my veins would be back to normal. I just thought the blood banks would be in such dire need because of Florence that it was worth the try.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Missed Florence all together. The only concern I have for others in Virginia (and everywhere else) is the inland flooding. Western Virginia could get that if the storm stalls in the mountains. Gave blood yesterday. I don't know if I can do it again. My veins were blown because of chemo 20+ years ago and I have only had blood taken with butterfly needles since then, they don't do that to keep the red blood cells round. And to get the large gauge needle in was so hard that my arm is so sore and badly bruised. Not their fault at all. I just thought after all these years my veins would be back to normal. I just thought the blood banks would be in such dire need because of Florence that it was worth the try.


I am so glad you were not harmed by Florence.You are going to make me faint talking about giving blood. I couldn't do it. Good for you. When DH was in college he gave on a regular basis. I wondered if someone that had chemo and cancer if they could give. Not that I am tempted but praise God there are people you give. Many blessings on you for giving!♥


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Thank you for caring, but we are not going to get clobbered! But of course that is becausse I was totally prepared for a direct hit on Tuesday  We will get rain and stuff, but NOTHING as catostrophic as the Carolina's. When I heard the Navy was moving all the ships on Monday from the Virginia shipyards I went into hurricane prep mode. To be honest this was the first time in a very long time that I was scared. She is a monstor, and will wipe out so much because of the tidal surge and her remaing over land for days. Most of their shoreline is at sea level, and a tidal surge of over 11 feet will happen over and over again because she won't be moving. The add all the rain (over 30 ") trying to drain out to the ocean being met by a tidal surge and the devistation of the flooding is incomprehensible.
> 
> Took my son's pup to be monitored at a vet hospital last night. He was still a mess, but doing better. They were all so afraid that when he sleeps his heart rate goes so low that he might not wake up. Hopefully I can pick him up this morning for good. He will have been on an IV to flush his sytem and given charcoal treatments to rebalance his electolites. I was so thrilled to see that he could walk yesterday, but still was wobbly. I was half tempted to just watch him myself, so I questioned the emergency hospital's vet because he was so much better than this morning. She said that she truly fears his low heart rate and the constant fluctuation of his temperature. I asked her about if this could have killed him, and she said definately yes. I can't imagine how my son and his family would have been devistated. Their old lady on Wednesday night died (15 years old) and then what was going on with his Shephard. But it looks like the big guy will be okay.
> 
> Will keep you posted. And again, thank you all for your concern and prayers.


Our male dog doesn't want to go out for walks. I wonder what this means? He'll go sometimes. Not this morning, though.


----------



## theyarnlady

Stop the world I want to get off.

Oh my LTL so much happening to you lately. I would have be come a drunk if it were me.

I want to be silly it has been so long since I have been off the wagon silly. Does that mean I may have a mental problem. Why would I I have had a mental problem all my life. 
Have you ever put something down and forgot where you put it? Then decide that it is gone and replace it only to find it after you bought a new one. 

I would like to find my mind but if I replace it will I find the old one and then not want to give up the new one????

I really have lost it and I need a lon bot toe me.


----------



## lovethelake

theyarnlady said:


> Stop the world I want to get off.
> 
> Oh my LTL so much happening to you lately. I would have be come a drunk if it were me.
> 
> I want to be silly it has been so long since I have been off the wagon silly. Does that mean I may have a mental problem. Why would I I have had a mental problem all my life.
> Have you ever put something down and forgot where you put it? Then decide that it is gone and replace it only to find it after you bought a new one.
> 
> I would like to find my mind but if I replace it will I find the old one and then not want to give up the new one????
> 
> I really have lost it and I need a lon bot toe me.


Oh my you are silly today.
Central VA had tornadoes yesterday. Someone died in Richmond because the carpet warehouse they were in got a direct hit. At least around here they don't have a lot of flat land to grow, like it happens in the plains. Some storms again today, but it doesn't sound too dangerous. No flooding around here (yet). I do not know how the Carolinas will get over their devastation. They have such a long and hard ahead of them.

ttfn


----------



## Country Bumpkins

So hot here. Ninety five! I am looking forward to the cooler down. Sweating here!


----------



## theyarnlady

Cool here but tomorrow hot again and bad storms and lots of rain south part of state under flood watch again. Northern part bad weather here in middle just this and that.


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK

thinking of you how are you doing? Thank you for the card you are so thoughtful.

CB how are you doing thank you for the postcard, from your vacation .


LTL you all are sure having a time of it down there with the weather.


Sorry to hear about son's dog. We love our animals and hate to see them harmed. 


LL what is happening by you in weather department.


Went out today did a bit of shopping. Checking out micro waves. The one we have has started getting very hot on the top and it is going . I do not want to use it as am afraid it may start a fire. So out checking in to getting a new one today. How exciting is that. 

Had all the fun I could stand today. (not)


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Cool here but tomorrow hot again and bad storms and lots of rain south part of state under flood watch again. Northern part bad weather here in middle just this and that.


Hey Yarnie! The weather has been crazy here. Last week after Gordon we were in the 70's now back to hot. I can't really complain since we had a cooler summer.
Are you getting storms from Florence?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hey Yarnie! The weather has been crazy here. Last week after Gordon we were in the 70's now back to hot. I can't really complain since we had a cooler summer.
> Are you getting storms from Florence?


No all our storms are from low front up here. Florence is to the south of us.

We are in the 60's today and tomorrow will be in the upper 80's and bad storm will come. Weather here crazy flooding going on all over state.

Ya know whose fault it is that's right the left in government. Know way they are full of hot air . Then they get really cold when do not get what they want.
They really are having a hissy fit right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> WCK
> 
> thinking of you how are you doing? Thank you for the card you are so thoughtful.
> 
> CB how are you doing thank you for the postcard, from your vacation .
> 
> LTL you all are sure having a time of it down there with the weather.
> 
> Sorry to hear about son's dog. We love our animals and hate to see them harmed.
> 
> LL what is happening by you in weather department.
> 
> Went out today did a bit of shopping. Checking out micro waves. The one we have has started getting very hot on the top and it is going . I do not want to use it as am afraid it may start a fire. So out checking in to getting a new one today. How exciting is that.
> 
> Had all the fun I could stand today. (not)


I had to much fun today too. Grocery shopping. We were on starvation since vacation. I got 2 hams on sale. The checkout girl asked if I was shopping for Christmas. :sm18: It was 95 outside and I had no thought of Christmas cooking. I know trees are going up at Walmart but that doesn't put me in the mood to think about Christmas with grass that needs mowing and all a/cs on. Girl! :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> No all our storms are from low front up here. Florence is to the south of us.
> 
> We are in the 60's today and tomorrow will be in the upper 80's and bad storm will come. Weather here crazy flooding going on all over state.
> 
> Ya know whose fault it is that's right the left in government. Know way they are full of hot air . Then they get really cold when do not get what they want.
> They really are having a hissy fit right now.


They have been having hissy fits for so long I forgot that whose fault it is. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I got a new message from Janie,
i, DH just finished radiation for prostate cancer so guess we are doing OK. I'm taking care of him so far as he has had a time of this treatment from diarrhea to peeing everywhere so I do a lot of laundry. I've had a lot of stomach problems such as burning/hurting so dr put me on a White diet! It is helping but those carbs not good for weight! Nerves I guess!

How are you & everyone on KP? I don't read it anymore as don't have spare time. Tell all I said hi. Janie
Prayers for both of them. God bless . Miss you!


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a new message from Janie,
> i, DH just finished radiation for prostate cancer so guess we are doing OK. I'm taking care of him so far as he has had a time of this treatment from diarrhea to peeing everywhere so I do a lot of laundry. I've had a lot of stomach problems such as burning/hurting so dr put me on a White diet! It is helping but those carbs not good for weight! Nerves I guess!
> 
> How are you & everyone on KP? I don't read it anymore as don't have spare time. Tell all I said hi. Janie
> Prayers for both of them. God bless . Miss you!


I

Miss you too, and hang in there kiddo.

Nothing much going on here. All dogs are doing well. But my two are about to get 'the cone of shame' next week. I have no idea how I am going to keep them from running around for a week. He'll be fine in a day or so if I can keep him from messing with his stitches but she will take longer to heal. But I do not want puppies or her going into heat.

Almost done knitting my daughter's lap blanket she 'hinted' about. Just like to get those time consuming projects done.

Take care, more later


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> I
> 
> Miss you too, and hang in there kiddo.
> 
> Nothing much going on here. All dogs are doing well. But my two are about to get 'the cone of shame' next week. I have no idea how I am going to keep them from running around for a week. He'll be fine in a day or so if I can keep him from messing with his stitches but she will take longer to heal. But I do not want puppies or her going into heat.
> 
> Almost done knitting my daughter's lap blanket she 'hinted' about. Just like to get those time consuming projects done.
> 
> Take care, more later


Post your DD's blanket.
DH got a message from our 16yo Gs. He said I am on the way over to watch the football games with you. :sm02: 
He is on a diet and brought his gallon of diet drinks and his big bag of lunch. :sm02: They are under their blankies right now talking up a storm. I am suppressing the urge to cook for him. It is good DH has a sitter so I can get something done. Maybe like watching a girl movie upstairs and knitting. Snort.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Post your DD's blanket.
> DH got a message from our 16yo Gs. He said I am on the way over to watch the football games with you. :sm02:
> He is on a diet and brought his gallon of diet drinks and his big bag of lunch. :sm02: They are under their blankies right now talking up a storm. I am suppressing the urge to cook for him. It is good DH has a sitter so I can get something done. Maybe like watching a girl movie upstairs and knitting. Snort.


Say hi to jane for me . Ah baby sitter could use one of them here.

Youngest son items in storage were moved here today by moving company. Told just a few boxes and plastic bins. Well just a few adds up to half of the garage. Will be here until we move it into storage . Have to find DIL's Indian baskets and pottery as am storing it in closet for her. Did not feel like doing it today as to much to have to go through to find them. But son told me she label everything so will have a look maybe tomorrow. 
Just when I think they have left home and get to store my things. Not happening yet. Oldest son stores car parts all over the place here.

Do you think if when or if I go to assisted living I can get even and have them store all of mine.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> I
> 
> Miss you too, and hang in there kiddo.
> 
> Nothing much going on here. All dogs are doing well. But my two are about to get 'the cone of shame' next week. I have no idea how I am going to keep them from running around for a week. He'll be fine in a day or so if I can keep him from messing with his stitches but she will take longer to heal. But I do not want puppies or her going into heat.
> 
> Almost done knitting my daughter's lap blanket she 'hinted' about. Just like to get those time consuming projects done.
> 
> Take care, more later


Sounds like we know who is in charge of your abode. Puppies are keeping you busy. Am very sure you are just happy to have them with you.

Blanket sounds lovely.

Did floods come near you?


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh WCK I miss you and I mean really miss you.


----------



## theyarnlady

LL how are you? Hope all is well.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK I miss you and I mean really miss you.


Missing you too Yarnie and all our chats. Life is finally getting more settled and I'll be on more often now. How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Missing you too Yarnie and all our chats. Life is finally getting more settled and I'll be on more often now. How are you doing?


Oh so happy to find you again.

Am happy things are getting better there for you.

I spent today between box sitting thinking about knitting. Jut thoughts though never got around to it. Putting it off hoping to be able to see it and use smaller needles again.

We are into fall now very cool here, and it is just the first day of fall. In low 40' last night and only got into mid 60's today. So it I suppose to continue rest of week so looks like it is time to put away summer clothes and get out warm woolies.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh so happy to find you again.
> 
> Am happy things are getting better there for you.
> 
> I spent today between box sitting thinking about knitting. Jut thoughts though never got around to it. Putting it off hoping to be able to see it and use smaller needles again.
> 
> We are into fall now very cool here, and it is just the first day of fall. In low 40' last night and only got into mid 60's today. So it I suppose to continue rest of week so looks like it is time to put away summer clothes and get out warm woolies.


So sorry about your eyes and praying the new glasses give you your vision back. I've been knitting some handwarmers and mitts to take to my Mom for her building's bake/craft sale at the end of Oct but haven't been able to spend too much time on them.

The painters finished last weekend so the furniture is moved into place now. We've started to hang some of the pictures and I unpacked the china and crystal and stuff for the curio cabinet. Yesterday I ordered roman shades for the windows in the kitchen/family room and dining/living room. It's starting to look more homey now.


----------



## west coast kitty

It's been cold and wet for most of the last few weeks but we really needed the rain so I'm not complaining. The weather is supposed to turn nicer next week. 

Both Edmonton and Calgary in Alberta had snow already but everyone is hoping it doesn't stay and there are still a few weeks of nice fall weather.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry about your eyes and praying the new glasses give you your vision back. I've been knitting some handwarmers and mitts to take to my Mom for her building's bake/craft sale at the end of Oct but haven't been able to spend too much time on them.
> 
> The painters finished last weekend so the furniture is moved into place now. We've started to hang some of the pictures and I unpacked the china and crystal and stuff for the curio cabinet. Yesterday I ordered roman shades for the windows in the kitchen/family room and dining/living room. It's starting to look more homey now.


Oh knitting sounds good. Sure mom will be happy to see them.

Very happy to hear that it is starting to look like home. It has to be a bit fun redoing things and adding new things to house.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh knitting sounds good. Sure mom will be happy to see them.
> 
> Very happy to hear that it is starting to look like home. It has to be a bit fun redoing things and adding new things to house.


Mom has been struggling a lot lately but she is looking forward to the craft sale. Yesterday she went to the hospital for the 3rd time since early Aug to have more fluid drained from her abdomen. The valve on the right side of her heart isn't working and fluid backs up into her liver and abdomen. She might have a shunt put in so she can be drained every day by the nurses in the building.

She is having tests done at the liver clinic this Wed so we will know more after that.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Mom has been struggling a lot lately but she is looking forward to the craft sale. Yesterday she went to the hospital for the 3rd time since early Aug to have more fluid drained from her abdomen. The valve on the right side of her heart isn't working and fluid backs up into her liver and abdomen. She might have a shunt put in so she can be drained every day by the nurses in the building.
> 
> She is having tests done at the liver clinic this Wed so we will know more after that.


I so hope that she gets some relief from all that is happening to her. I will continue to pray for her and for you sweet friend.

Getting off now as it is bed time here.

Arm Wraps lots of them.

Love you


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Stop the world I want to get off.
> 
> Oh my LTL so much happening to you lately. I would have be come a drunk if it were me.
> 
> I want to be silly it has been so long since I have been off the wagon silly. Does that mean I may have a mental problem. Why would I I have had a mental problem all my life.
> Have you ever put something down and forgot where you put it? Then decide that it is gone and replace it only to find it after you bought a new one.
> 
> I would like to find my mind but if I replace it will I find the old one and then not want to give up the new one????
> 
> I really have lost it and I need a lon bot toe me.


Oh Yarnie -- I sure miss those nights when CB, you and I were really silly and laughed and laughed. We need to be crazy again!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Mom has been struggling a lot lately but she is looking forward to the craft sale. Yesterday she went to the hospital for the 3rd time since early Aug to have more fluid drained from her abdomen. The valve on the right side of her heart isn't working and fluid backs up into her liver and abdomen. She might have a shunt put in so she can be drained every day by the nurses in the building.
> 
> She is having tests done at the liver clinic this Wed so we will know more after that.


I'm sorry this is happening to your mom. It's so difficult, I know. Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> LL how are you? Hope all is well.


I'm here, YL. I have had a ton of company. Plus, more arrive on Tuesday. Then we go to Toronto. Then the DAY WE COME HOME more company arrives. Yikes! I love it, though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This is so funny! My DD sent this to me while on vacation. I think she saw herself in this.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1672066436255923


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Mom has been struggling a lot lately but she is looking forward to the craft sale. Yesterday she went to the hospital for the 3rd time since early Aug to have more fluid drained from her abdomen. The valve on the right side of her heart isn't working and fluid backs up into her liver and abdomen. She might have a shunt put in so she can be drained every day by the nurses in the building.
> 
> She is having tests done at the liver clinic this Wed so we will know more after that.


Oh no not again. I hope she gets some results for all of her test. What will they do at the liver clinic?
I know how much she enjoys the craft sales.That gives her something to look forward to.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Oh Yarnie -- I sure miss those nights when CB, you and I were really silly and laughed and laughed. We need to be crazy again!


Yes we haven't gotten to be crazy much in the last few months. We need more crazy and popcorn nights again.

:sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I'm here, YL. I have had a ton of company. Plus, more arrive on Tuesday. Then we go to Toronto. Then the DAY WE COME HOME more company arrives. Yikes! I love it, though.


You must be the most welcome and loving person to hostess so many guest. Plus a good cook. I know you love it.♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a new message from Janie,
> i, DH just finished radiation for prostate cancer so guess we are doing OK. I'm taking care of him so far as he has had a time of this treatment from diarrhea to peeing everywhere so I do a lot of laundry. I've had a lot of stomach problems such as burning/hurting so dr put me on a White diet! It is helping but those carbs not good for weight! Nerves I guess!
> 
> How are you & everyone on KP? I don't read it anymore as don't have spare time. Tell all I said hi. Janie
> Prayers for both of them. God bless . Miss you!


Thanks for the update on Janie and her DH -- she has a lot of inner strength. Prayers for her and DH.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Post your DD's blanket.
> DH got a message from our 16yo Gs. He said I am on the way over to watch the football games with you. :sm02:
> He is on a diet and brought his gallon of diet drinks and his big bag of lunch. :sm02: They are under their blankies right now talking up a storm. I am suppressing the urge to cook for him. It is good DH has a sitter so I can get something done. Maybe like watching a girl movie upstairs and knitting. Snort.


Sounds like DH & GS gave you a nice afternoon to yourself :sm01: Did you knit or watch a movie?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Say hi to jane for me . Ah baby sitter could use one of them here.
> 
> Youngest son items in storage were moved here today by moving company. Told just a few boxes and plastic bins. Well just a few adds up to half of the garage. Will be here until we move it into storage . Have to find DIL's Indian baskets and pottery as am storing it in closet for her. Did not feel like doing it today as to much to have to go through to find them. But son told me she label everything so will have a look maybe tomorrow.
> Just when I think they have left home and get to store my things. Not happening yet. Oldest son stores car parts all over the place here.
> 
> Do you think if when or if I go to assisted living I can get even and have them store all of mine.


Is DS moving back east Yarnie?

Somehow our "stuff" keeps multiplying; we gave away and recycled so much stuff and somehow there is still so much here :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I'm sorry this is happening to your mom. It's so difficult, I know. Let us know how she is doing.


Thanks LL; I know you've gone thru this too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I'm here, YL. I have had a ton of company. Plus, more arrive on Tuesday. Then we go to Toronto. Then the DAY WE COME HOME more company arrives. Yikes! I love it, though.


You're a busy lady LL; have a great time with your company!


----------



## lovethelake

Morning. Yikes all this rain, and it has nothing to do with Florence. I just ripped out a project that I had been working on for weeks , it was a MKAL. It is fingering yarn which I like, but we were told to use a solid and a speckled. The specked section has rows of 1/1 cables, yo, slipped stitches......and it looked messy. I have always thought that solid color yarns do better with intricate patterns and multicolored yarn looks good with simple patterns. Oh well, found an orphaned easy project to work on in the mean time. Pups get the 'cone of shame' tomorrow. Too bad I can't get my son to drop them off so I can pick them up and be the hero!

Hey CB do your Dales watch TV? My little guy will be sound resting and if a dog comes on the TV he wakes up and tries to get it. He sees it if it hasn't even barked. Then the little girl starts barking, not because she nows why but just thinks she has to because he is barking. I dread pet commercials! If it goes off screen he tries to follow it and is upset he can't see it anymore.

Life is silly


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning. Yikes all this rain, and it has nothing to do with Florence. I just ripped out a project that I had been working on for weeks , it was a MKAL. It is fingering yarn which I like, but we were told to use a solid and a speckled. The specked section has rows of 1/1 cables, yo, slipped stitches......and it looked messy. I have always thought that solid color yarns do better with intricate patterns and multicolored yarn looks good with simple patterns. Oh well, found an orphaned easy project to work on in the mean time. Pups get the 'cone of shame' tomorrow. Too bad I can't get my son to drop them off so I can pick them up and be the hero!
> 
> Hey CB do your Dales watch TV? My little guy will be sound resting and if a dog comes on the TV he wakes up and tries to get it. He sees it if it hasn't even barked. Then the little girl starts barking, not because she nows why but just thinks she has to because he is barking. I dread pet commercials! If it goes off screen he tries to follow it and is upset he can't see it anymore.
> 
> Life is silly


We got lots of rain the last few days. 
I hope the surgeries go well with your Dales. At this moment Chewy is barking at this video I was watching.http://www.facebook.com/trynottolaughpets/videos/2121053488214546/?hc_ref=ARQ_PuEDhA4DNmPdgjydI_Q9an2mWL-YFJiz1Cps6pFlm_aFiMtH5Bp1CJdldio2vwA&__xts__[0]=68.ARD9UOcmdrcRyD-x_OMCGe0Bh1b4kWRlh5Nmb4dFrnpigCNOMZV5bYBXRxRw2EoY05EUj9XshHHt0gytnhmoXwl4tHPMp75hLaxn6Da2VkUYqJfXKSnurkynvQ0l72CKKvuWAwtTqOEm1889TN00cV7XbBdczv4TVbmfDKRvDWOO9FRZaWJQUA&__tn__=FC-R He thinks the dogs are outside so he is at the window barking at nothing. 
:sm09:
We had a Dale and a Chow that loved to jump on our trampoline. So funny!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> You must be the most welcome and loving person to hostess so many guest. Plus a good cook. I know you love it.♥


Thank you, CB. It's very tiring, though. My father's cousin arrives today. She's about 80 and likes to drink and stay up late and party. I cannot and I'm much younger...

I do not get notification of posts any more. Is there a way I can make it happen?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like DH & GS gave you a nice afternoon to yourself :sm01: Did you knit or watch a movie?


Yes I did both. The are watching the games again Saturday Yippee!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. It's very tiring, though. My father's cousin arrives today. She's about 80 and likes to drink and stay up late and party. I cannot and I'm much younger...
> 
> I do not get notification of posts any more. Is there a way I can make it happen?


Put an icon up for KP . You can just go to KP and look at your watched topics and Denim will be there if you have checked it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Here is a pic of our bad boy before he got kicked out of the groomers for growling at one of them.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Mom has been struggling a lot lately but she is looking forward to the craft sale. Yesterday she went to the hospital for the 3rd time since early Aug to have more fluid drained from her abdomen. The valve on the right side of her heart isn't working and fluid backs up into her liver and abdomen. She might have a shunt put in so she can be drained every day by the nurses in the building.
> 
> She is having tests done at the liver clinic this Wed so we will know more after that.


What happen at Doctor with your mom? Did they put in a shunt? Let me know please. 
Know it is a hard time right now for her and your Dad. But know you are hurting too about it all. I am hugging you right now.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Oh Yarnie -- I sure miss those nights when CB, you and I were really silly and laughed and laughed. We need to be crazy again!


I think right now we all need to find something silly to laugh about. Life is becoming to hard. Laughing is good for the soul.

Our souls need it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I'm here, YL. I have had a ton of company. Plus, more arrive on Tuesday. Then we go to Toronto. Then the DAY WE COME HOME more company arrives. Yikes! I love it, though.


I am sorry to hear you are bored and have nothing to do and no one to visit. :sm17: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we haven't gotten to be crazy much in the last few months. We need more crazy and popcorn nights again.
> 
> :sm02:


yes and don't forget the cokes.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Is DS moving back east Yarnie?
> 
> Somehow our "stuff" keeps multiplying; we gave away and recycled so much stuff and somehow there is still so much here :sm06:


No son had it in storage at his daughters house and she is moving. So only place to send it is to mom of course. 1/2 of garage is filled up with boxes and boxes of stuff.

So just when you think your children have left home and taken all of their things. They move it all back again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> yes and don't forget the cokes.


Never forget the cokes. :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> No son had it in storage at his daughters house and she is moving. So only place to send it is to mom of course. 1/2 of garage is filled up with boxes and boxes of stuff.
> 
> So just when you think your children have left home and taken all of their things. They move it all back again.


My kids never took all of their stuff plus I have the grands. My DD's wedding dress is still hanging in her room and she doesn't want it back. I bet if I said I was going to get rid of it she would want it. You are a good mom.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a pic of our bad boy before he got kicked out of the groomers for growling at one of them.


He didn't, not little Chewy . They must have done something to him he is a lover not a growler.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> My kids never took all of their stuff plus I have the grands. My DD's wedding dress is still hanging in her room and she doesn't want it back. I bet if I said I was going to get rid of it she would want it. You are a good mom.


No not good just a mom who has a garage to store things in. Oldest son who lives not more then 10 miles away has car parts stored all over this place. Said he does not have room for them. Funny he has a basement that is 3/4 empty. Mom and Dad's house is a storage place that they do not have to pay for. Hey maybe it is time to start charging a fee for it. Extra mad money to spend.


----------



## lovethelake

Good morning friends

Surgery went well, but those cones are the worst. She wouldn't move with it on because it scared her so much. So I took it off when I can have eyes on her. The other ding dong doesn't care.

Thank goodness I do not live close to you, your darling is adorable and I would steal him. See, because I could let mine get fluffy and you wouldn't be able to know who is who.

Going to hang with a buddy today. Probably won't talk much with our eyes on the TV and mouths full of popcorn.


----------



## lovethelake

Senator Graham is my HERO!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Senator Graham is my HERO!!!


What got in to him? Wow!


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> What got in to him? Wow!


It has been building over the past week if you saw his interviews. He was riled up this morning, and I am so happy he said what he said.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry to hear you are bored and have nothing to do and no one to visit. :sm17: :sm09: :sm09:


Ha, ha! I love your sense of humor!! Hugs, YL!


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Senator Graham is my HERO!!!


Mine too, but what good did it do. Back to square one. Poor man and family are paying a dear price for all they have been put through and now will have more thrown at them. (meaning can not spell his name right). What a lovely daughter he raise to pay for the lady who accused him of raping her).


----------



## theyarnlady

LL check to see if your notice has been put into junk mail. If so click on it and page should come up to say add sender to list . Meaning your contact list. See if that works.


----------



## theyarnlady

CB thank you for the laugh, what would I do with out popcorn night and cokes. Love it really love it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Mine too, but what good did it do. Back to square one. Poor man and family are paying a dear price for all they have been put through and now will have more thrown at them. (meaning can not spell his name right). What a lovely daughter he raise to pay for the lady who accused him of raping her).


Sweet baby girl to pray for her enemy . God will make them stronger during this trial.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a pic of our bad boy before he got kicked out of the groomers for growling at one of them.


That cute face is the picture of innocence :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> What happen at Doctor with your mom? Did they put in a shunt? Let me know please.
> Know it is a hard time right now for her and your Dad. But know you are hurting too about it all. I am hugging you right now.


Thanks Yarnie ♥
They decided not to put in a shunt because risk of infection is too high. She has an appointment to have fluid drained next Wed, but probably will have to go into Emergency earlier than that. I'm going to see my parents next weekend.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> No son had it in storage at his daughters house and she is moving. So only place to send it is to mom of course. 1/2 of garage is filled up with boxes and boxes of stuff.
> 
> So just when you think your children have left home and taken all of their things. They move it all back again.


I've heard this story before -- the parents moved into a condo to make the kids and their stuff move out :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> CB thank you for the laugh, what would I do with out popcorn night and cokes. Love it really love it.


Thanks to CB I can make popcorn now :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie ♥
> They decided not to put in a shunt because risk of infection is too high. She has an appointment to have fluid drained next Wed, but probably will have to go into Emergency earlier than that. I'm going to see my parents next weekend.


I am glad you are going earlier. They will be happy to see you. You can see for yourself what is going on. Is your emergency like our drs. appointments. You have a certain day you can go?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> CB thank you for the laugh, what would I do with out popcorn night and cokes. Love it really love it.


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> That cute face is the picture of innocence :sm01:


He is sweet but has a bad side. Just a family boy. He had his baby but you couldn't see it between his front feet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to CB I can make popcorn now :sm23:


We couldn't have used it tonight. Lots of popcorn nights ahead with our elections coming up. :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We couldn't have used it tonight. Lots of popcorn nights ahead with our elections coming up. :sm16:


Love popcorn with LOTS of butter. Salt of course.


----------



## lovethelake

Sorry I haven't said hi. I must have picked up a bug from one of the grandkids. Nothing serious, just have been a couch potato. Which is okay, especially when the sun is finally out. The only thing sad/funny is that I am blocked from a thread because I never responded while I was sick. I didn't/couldn't respond fast enough. What is wrong with these people?


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Sorry I haven't said hi. I must have picked up a bug from one of the grandkids. Nothing serious, just have been a couch potato. Which is okay, especially when the sun is finally out. The only thing sad/funny is that I am blocked from a thread because I never responded while I was sick. I didn't/couldn't respond fast enough. What is wrong with these people?


That's terrible? I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Get well soon. 
Consider yourself blessed you are blocked.
How are the pups?


lovethelake said:


> Sorry I haven't said hi. I must have picked up a bug from one of the grandkids. Nothing serious, just have been a couch potato. Which is okay, especially when the sun is finally out. The only thing sad/funny is that I am blocked from a thread because I never responded while I was sick. I didn't/couldn't respond fast enough. What is wrong with these people?


----------



## lovethelake

Morning

Hanging in there. I think I am having severe allergy attacks, which I haven't had in decades due to all the rain and mold. Never ran a fever, so trying to tough it out. Have a regular checkup next week, so might just wait and see.

Pups are doing great. Never would know they went under the knife. 

You are right, being blocked is an honor because it shows they fear the truth. But to be blocked because you are sick and not responding to that person's posts is very telling. Oh well.

Have my son's dog with me for a few days. My son was working in construction and could have him with him all day. But he now has a different job, and he can't. With the old lady going to puppy heaven and being alone for most of the day he was getting very needy and trying to get attention in bad ways. So I have him here to play and he is much better. He is a rescue, and is a bit more clingy than he should be for a German Shepard. So he is here playing with the pups and behaving himself because he is not too lonely. Guess I will have to keep him a day or two very week until he adjusts to his new way of life. 

Take care all and will pop in later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Since there is no one to eat popcorn with tonight I am watching this.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=233081630894785


Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Hanging in there. I think I am having severe allergy attacks, which I haven't had in decades due to all the rain and mold. Never ran a fever, so trying to tough it out. Have a regular checkup next week, so might just wait and see.
> 
> Pups are doing great. Never would know they went under the knife.
> 
> You are right, being blocked is an honor because it shows they fear the truth. But to be blocked because you are sick and not responding to that person's posts is very telling. Oh well.
> 
> Have my son's dog with me for a few days. My son was working in construction and could have him with him all day. But he now has a different job, and he can't. With the old lady going to puppy heaven and being alone for most of the day he was getting very needy and trying to get attention in bad ways. So I have him here to play and he is much better. He is a rescue, and is a bit more clingy than he should be for a German Shepard. So he is here playing with the pups and behaving himself because he is not too lonely. Guess I will have to keep him a day or two very week until he adjusts to his new way of life.
> 
> Take care all and will pop in later.


My guys are having issues with allergies and vertigo. Too much rain and now ragweed season.
I hope you are feeling better. I wouldn't give a second thought to being blocked. It has happened to the best of us.
You are a sweet mom to keep your son's dog with you . I am glad he over came the poisoning. Did your son ever found out who hurt the dogs?
None of our dogs had trouble with their surgeries. My DD always took their stitches out .


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are going earlier. They will be happy to see you. You can see for yourself what is going on. Is your emergency like our drs. appointments. You have a certain day you can go?


No appointments in our ER's -- sometimes wait times are very long and gurneys get stacked up in hallways (once they even emptied the Tim Horton's coffee shop to make room for gurneys). Mom's fluid buildup was causing pain and shortness of breath. On Sat. DB took her to ER shortly after 9 am, she saw a doc at about 2 pm, had blood drawn for tests, had some fluid drained about 6:30 pm and was released at about 8 pm. There was still quite a bit of fluid in her abdomen and it is still draining into bandages. She has an appointment to have more fluid drained on Fri. She sounds so tired ............


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We couldn't have used it tonight. Lots of popcorn nights ahead with our elections coming up. :sm16:


Lots of popcorn opportunities here too at every level of government :sm16:

We have municipal elections on Oct 20 and I'm still getting familiar with the candidates for mayor, councillors and school board trustees. My new city home has the embarrassing reputation of appearing on nation TV news for a brawl at a Council meeting and a city manager charged with assault. There are 40 candidates for 8 councillor positions.

Your Supreme Court hearings have gone beyond popcorn nights ........ it's mind boggling to see how some of our elected reps behave on either side of the border


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Hanging in there. I think I am having severe allergy attacks, which I haven't had in decades due to all the rain and mold. Never ran a fever, so trying to tough it out. Have a regular checkup next week, so might just wait and see.
> 
> Pups are doing great. Never would know they went under the knife.
> 
> You are right, being blocked is an honor because it shows they fear the truth. But to be blocked because you are sick and not responding to that person's posts is very telling. Oh well.
> 
> Have my son's dog with me for a few days. My son was working in construction and could have him with him all day. But he now has a different job, and he can't. With the old lady going to puppy heaven and being alone for most of the day he was getting very needy and trying to get attention in bad ways. So I have him here to play and he is much better. He is a rescue, and is a bit more clingy than he should be for a German Shepard. So he is here playing with the pups
> and behaving himself because he is not too lonely. Guess I will have to keep him a day or two very week until he adjusts to his new way of life.
> 
> Take care all and will pop in later.


Hope you're feeling better. Poor puppy is having a tough time adjusting, glad you and your pups are there to help him along.

Sounds like personalities haven't changed that much on with the KP lefties, still intolerant, judgmental and hypocritical


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Since there is no one to eat popcorn with tonight I am watching this.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=233081630894785
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams.♥


Link not available, but hope it was a good video.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Link not available, but hope it was a good video.


what about now?
https://www.colehaan.com/start?utm_campaign=social_stitchlite_video_launch_092518&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook
If not it was a cute video of sheep singing" Woolie Boogie" from the '60's.
I am sure your mom is exhausted going thru all she has been thru. All that draining would pull her down and not be able to give her the right things to build her up with an IV. So sorry she is going thru this. XX
Terrible she has to wait in different areas of the hospital.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Hanging in there. I think I am having severe allergy attacks, which I haven't had in decades due to all the rain and mold. Never ran a fever, so trying to tough it out. Have a regular checkup next week, so might just wait and see.
> 
> Pups are doing great. Never would know they went under the knife.
> 
> You are right, being blocked is an honor because it shows they fear the truth. But to be blocked because you are sick and not responding to that person's posts is very telling. Oh well.
> 
> Have my son's dog with me for a few days. My son was working in construction and could have him with him all day. But he now has a different job, and he can't. With the old lady going to puppy heaven and being alone for most of the day he was getting very needy and trying to get attention in bad ways. So I have him here to play and he is much better. He is a rescue, and is a bit more clingy than he should be for a German Shepard. So he is here playing with the pups and behaving himself because he is not too lonely. Guess I will have to keep him a day or two very week until he adjusts to his new way of life.
> 
> Take care all and will pop in later.


I thought of you and the libs when I saw this.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=214422429424125


----------



## lovethelake

That was hilarious. I think goats are so funny. If I had a farm goats would be there.

Helped a friend yesterday get ready for a fiber festival yesterday. I love to do grunt work and she makes the best lunches. Hope she does well, it is going to be pretty warm out there. It might be the last weekend the kids swim.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Today is a good day. Amen.
Happy Thanksgiving WCK!


----------



## theyarnlady

Hope you are feeling better LTL.

Yes it is a honor to be ignored. We should really think of making badges for each ignore. Badge of courage for being ignored sounds good.

Oh my LTL hope it dries out soon there. 

LL did you get message from KP yet? 

Oh my popcorn nights we would have to remember to get more then one bag as they seem to be ;used up before you can get into it.

WCK hope your mom was able to get some rest after what she went through. Hope your visit give her a bit of a lift. Am sure it will help you feel better being with her.


----------



## theyarnlady

He is now a justice of the supreme court. They are already talking about mid terms if elected impeaching him.

He is a man of faith, God seen him through all of this mess and they don't understand that God is with him.


----------



## lovethelake

Good morning. Still have a stuffy nose, but that is okay. Just got a phone call asking me to watch the little guy today because he has a bad stuffy nose too and my daughter in law has already left for work, the others need to get on the bus and my son needs to get to work. Yikes! Maybe being out in the sun for a few hours will do us both good.

I am embarrassed for the women protesting Justice Kavanaugh, they are always screaching and too confrontational. Why can't these women protest in a civil manner like the women that support Kavanaugh? There should be a compare and contrast of each group's behavior while protesting. Now that would be worth making popcorn and watching!

Well, need to finish my coffee, shower and get the little guy for a day of fun and eating pizza.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> You're a busy lady LL; have a great time with your company!


Company has gone. We were totally exhausted. Lots of work. Yes, I love having people around! Now it's too quiet!


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Hanging in there. I think I am having severe allergy attacks, which I haven't had in decades due to all the rain and mold. Never ran a fever, so trying to tough it out. Have a regular checkup next week, so might just wait and see.
> 
> Pups are doing great. Never would know they went under the knife.
> 
> You are right, being blocked is an honor because it shows they fear the truth. But to be blocked because you are sick and not responding to that person's posts is very telling. Oh well.
> 
> Have my son's dog with me for a few days. My son was working in construction and could have him with him all day. But he now has a different job, and he can't. With the old lady going to puppy heaven and being alone for most of the day he was getting very needy and trying to get attention in bad ways. So I have him here to play and he is much better. He is a rescue, and is a bit more clingy than he should be for a German Shepard. So he is here playing with the pups and behaving himself because he is not too lonely. Guess I will have to keep him a day or two very week until he adjusts to his new way of life.
> 
> Take care all and will pop in later.


Our allergies are getting worse...


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today is a good day. Amen.
> Happy Thanksgiving WCK!


We were in Canada over that weekend. Toronto.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This cracks me up.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Lindey+Graham++Bee+Gee+song&view=detail&mid=55EA7711822CCA0379E155EA7711822CCA0379E1&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Good morning. Still have a stuffy nose, but that is okay. Just got a phone call asking me to watch the little guy today because he has a bad stuffy nose too and my daughter in law has already left for work, the others need to get on the bus and my son needs to get to work. Yikes! Maybe being out in the sun for a few hours will do us both good.
> 
> I am embarrassed for the women protesting Justice Kavanaugh, they are always screaching and too confrontational. Why can't these women protest in a civil manner like the women that support Kavanaugh? There should be a compare and contrast of each group's behavior while protesting. Now that would be worth making popcorn and watching!
> 
> Well, need to finish my coffee, shower and get the little guy for a day of fun and eating pizza.


How was your day with your grandboy?
I am embarrassed for some of these woman, girls. I think it is worse than the 60's. Hippies grand kids I guess, they learned it from them.
http://www.facebook.com/groups/194505057972548/permalink/350134262409626/


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> We were in Canada over that weekend. Toronto.


Did you have "Thanksgiving" there?


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was your day with your grandboy?
> I am embarrassed for some of these woman, girls. I think it is worse than the 60's. Hippies grand kids I guess, they learned it from them.
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/194505057972548/permalink/350134262409626/


He was not feeling up to snuff, but he had a good day. We made slime and watched all the dump truck bring dirt into the backyard to level it. The lot wasn't cleared properly so it looked like a mogal ski run, but now it will be level and a fun place to play. Oh and the pups love the dirt piles, then they run into the lake get wet and then climb the dirt piles again. I need to watch this morning's news to see about Michael and how it will affect the area. I just feel so sorry for the Carolina's to be getting hit again. Michael I believe will have more damaging winds, but will move out quickly. Have to see.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have "Thanksgiving" there?


Hi CB. No. I was in a hotel. My husband was there on business. Another wife and I had a great time. There was an all you can eat Indian buffet for lunch one day. I LOVE Indian food and I think I gained 10 lbs. Sooo good!

I don't know why I don't get notification of posts here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Laugh of the day.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=236570653486247


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. No. I was in a hotel. My husband was there on business. Another wife and I had a great time. There was an all you can eat Indian buffet for lunch one day. I LOVE Indian food and I think I gained 10 lbs. Sooo good!
> 
> I don't know why I don't get notification of posts here.


I am glad you enjoyed your trip..


----------



## lovethelake

Morning

Going to run some errands today before the rain hits from Michael. I don't think I will have any problems unless the wind is really strong. I just pray for the Deep South and the Panhandle, they do not need anymore rain. Those areas are still flooded. 

Having my yard regraded and there are truckloads of fill dirt in the backyard that the pups love. Thank goodness I had them shaved a few weeks ago so they only bring in mini piles of dirt into the house. I may even get stupidly brave and re-shave them myself. But they would be so humiliated that I probably won't.

More later!


----------



## lovethelake

Wow what a wild night. Can't believe I did not lose power. What a mess. But more worried for Florida and the Carolina's.

Also, thank God Pastor Brunson is coming home.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> He was not feeling up to snuff, but he had a good day. We made slime and watched all the dump truck bring dirt into the backyard to level it. The lot wasn't cleared properly so it looked like a mogal ski run, but now it will be level and a fun place to play. Oh and the pups love the dirt piles, then they run into the lake get wet and then climb the dirt piles again. I need to watch this morning's news to see about Michael and how it will affect the area. I just feel so sorry for the Carolina's to be getting hit again. Michael I believe will have more damaging winds, but will move out quickly. Have to see.


Oh slime miss not having that. Sounds like your grand had a good visit.

Sounds like puppies also had a good time and needed bath after all their fun.

Watch the hurricane down there, what a terrible mess for all of you.

Hope Bonnie came through o.k. . Has any one heard from her?


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Wow what a wild night. Can't believe I did not lose power. What a mess. But more worried for Florida and the Carolina's.
> 
> Also, thank God Pastor Brunson is coming home.


Glad all you had was a wild night . Mess is right more then a mess so much destroyed . Looking at pictures on TV can not believe how much happen to people in states that had hurricane go through.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh my gosh LL what are you going to do with down time?

Just not right to have down time. :sm13: :sm13: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Going to run some errands today before the rain hits from Michael. I don't think I will have any problems unless the wind is really strong. I just pray for the Deep South and the Panhandle, they do not need anymore rain. Those areas are still flooded.
> 
> Having my yard regraded and there are truckloads of fill dirt in the backyard that the pups love. Thank goodness I had them shaved a few weeks ago so they only bring in mini piles of dirt into the house. I may even get stupidly brave and re-shave them myself. But they would be so humiliated that I probably won't.
> 
> More later!


Good idea on the shaving the pups since you have fresh dirt. 
I hope you are ok.
I have seen the hurricane videos and can't believe it hit the places we visited last month. So sad for everyone there. Our church is loading up things to send there this weekend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Wow what a wild night. Can't believe I did not lose power. What a mess. But more worried for Florida and the Carolina's.
> 
> Also, thank God Pastor Brunson is coming home.


What kind of mess do you have?
It is a blessing about Pastor Brunson. Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh slime miss not having that. Sounds like your grand had a good visit.
> 
> Sounds like puppies also had a good time and needed bath after all their fun.
> 
> Watch the hurricane down there, what a terrible mess for all of you.
> 
> Hope Bonnie came through o.k. . Has any one heard from her?


I think Bonn was on Facebook today. I have not heard from her.


----------



## lovethelake

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of mess do you have?
> It is a blessing about Pastor Brunson. Amen


I have a lot of water and downed branches in the yard. It looked on the maps that I 95 was the divider of the storm. Richmond and to the east got slammed with tornadoes, west of Richmond got rain. In about 4 hours some areas got more than 6 inches of rain. The biggest problem is the soaking wet spring and summer we have had, trees are still full of leaves and they are toppling over because of the wind. I can't believe I never lost power.

Took the pups to puppy day camp to get rid of some of their energy. They came home exhausted and only rolled in the mud for a few minutes! Life is good.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh LL what are you going to do with down time?
> 
> Just not right to have down time. :sm13: :sm13: :sm23: :sm23:


I know! I don't like down time - unless I want down time...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

__ https://www.facebook.com/beckye.steele/posts/10210705757114626


Among the destruction.


----------



## theyarnlady

Sure enough went on to facebook to see your site you posted CB and again would not let me in and have to change password again. Every time I go on there have to change password.

It is snowing here not a lot is not sticking to the ground. But gosh it is Oct. not end of Nov. or Dec. 

It's all hubby's fault. Doing fall chores and took out snow shovels .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Sure enough went on to facebook to see your site you posted CB and again would not let me in and have to change password again. Every time I go on there have to change password.
> 
> It is snowing here not a lot is not sticking to the ground. But gosh it is Oct. not end of Nov. or Dec.
> 
> It's all hubby's fault. Doing fall chores and took out snow shovels .


I don't know why you have to change your password every time you go to facebook. I have an icon like KP and no trouble.
Maybe try that.
We have been in the 90's and 80's. Tomorrow it is suppose to drop down to 50's. We will not be happy. Always goes from 90 one day then snow the next. Crazy weather. We have had so much rain this last month. Our grass up to our knees and too wet to mow. I can't complain to much with what Florida has gone thru.
Yarnie I can't believe you are already having snow. Too early.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know why you have to change your password every time you go to facebook. I have an icon like KP and no trouble.
> Maybe try that.
> We have been in the 90's and 80's. Tomorrow it is suppose to drop down to 50's. We will not be happy. Always goes from 90 one day then snow the next. Crazy weather. We have had so much rain this last month. Our grass up to our knees and too wet to mow. I can't complain to much with what Florida has gone thru.
> Yarnie I can't believe you are already having snow. Too early.


It is all my husband fault with putting out snow shovels. We have not even rake up leaves as trees are still full of leaves.

I have to be doing something wrong but can not figure out what with face book. What do you mean about icon you mean like our pictures posted on side here on KP?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> It is all my husband fault with putting out snow shovels. We have not even rake up leaves as trees are still full of leaves.
> 
> I have to be doing something wrong but can not figure out what with face book. What do you mean about icon you mean like our pictures posted on side here on KP?


Dh put KP, Pinterest , Raverlry and Facebook up with an icon so all I have to do it click on it and it goes where I want it. I don't know how to tell you how it is done tho. Maybe someone else can help you on that. I am always logged in I don't log out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> I have a lot of water and downed branches in the yard. It looked on the maps that I 95 was the divider of the storm. Richmond and to the east got slammed with tornadoes, west of Richmond got rain. In about 4 hours some areas got more than 6 inches of rain. The biggest problem is the soaking wet spring and summer we have had, trees are still full of leaves and they are toppling over because of the wind. I can't believe I never lost power.
> 
> Took the pups to puppy day camp to get rid of some of their energy. They came home exhausted and only rolled in the mud for a few minutes! Life is good.


I know what you mean about the rain. We had over 14" at the first of Sept and it has been raining on and off for the last week. Sorry you have so much to clean up with the mud you just put out.


----------



## lovethelake

SNOW???? Oh my. I love the snow but it is too early for it now. But then again we are having more rain. I can hear it now, grrrrr

Went pumpkin piking with the grands yesterday. It was chilly but a lot of fun. 

Trying to get the pups to learn the underground electric fence in the front yard. It is such a mud mess in the back, they really need a place to run and not bring mud in the house. I don't think they are happy about it.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> SNOW???? Oh my. I love the snow but it is too early for it now. But then again we are having more rain. I can hear it now, grrrrr
> 
> Went pumpkin piking with the grands yesterday. It was chilly but a lot of fun.
> 
> Trying to get the pups to learn the underground electric fence in the front yard. It is such a mud mess in the back, they really need a place to run and not bring mud in the house. I don't think they are happy about it.


Our dogs hated the electric fence. Our male dog tried to climb me to get away from it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

It is 49 here. So cloudy and yukky.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK is this a good look for your new house?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1922825011144014&set=gm.2081020728584991&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## lovethelake

I believe I am adopted, but my mother denies it. I mean you all know all the health issues my parents have had over the past 5 years. Dad with his heart, cholesterol, cornea, dementia, Alzheimer's and other various unmentionable issues. Mom has horrible high blood pressure, stoke, Fibromyalgia, arthritis everywhere, kidney failure and a knee replacement. So I was thinking my odds are not too good. Last week my doctor did what she called a 10,000 mile checkup. Did a total fast before blood work, where she ordered so much blood I think she is a vampire. Guess what? Low cholesterol, healthy liver, healthy kidneys, no arthritis, no lupus, low blood pressure, good iron, great white blood cells and on and on. My only problems are a Vitamin B12 deficiency and I eat too many bananas. She said I had the blood work of an 18 year old. So that is proof that I am adopted.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> I believe I am adopted, but my mother denies it. I mean you all know all the health issues my parents have had over the past 5 years. Dad with his heart, cholesterol, cornea, dementia, Alzheimer's and other various unmentionable issues. Mom has horrible high blood pressure, stoke, Fibromyalgia, arthritis everywhere, kidney failure and a knee replacement. So I was thinking my odds are not too good. Last week my doctor did what she called a 10,000 mile checkup. Did a total fast before blood work, where she ordered so much blood I think she is a vampire. Guess what? Low cholesterol, healthy liver, healthy kidneys, no arthritis, no lupus, low blood pressure, good iron, great white blood cells and on and on. My only problems are a Vitamin B12 deficiency and I eat too many bananas. She said I had the blood work of an 18 year old. So that is proof that I am adopted.


How is everyone?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> I believe I am adopted, but my mother denies it. I mean you all know all the health issues my parents have had over the past 5 years. Dad with his heart, cholesterol, cornea, dementia, Alzheimer's and other various unmentionable issues. Mom has horrible high blood pressure, stoke, Fibromyalgia, arthritis everywhere, kidney failure and a knee replacement. So I was thinking my odds are not too good. Last week my doctor did what she called a 10,000 mile checkup. Did a total fast before blood work, where she ordered so much blood I think she is a vampire. Guess what? Low cholesterol, healthy liver, healthy kidneys, no arthritis, no lupus, low blood pressure, good iron, great white blood cells and on and on. My only problems are a Vitamin B12 deficiency and I eat too many bananas. She said I had the blood work of an 18 year old. So that is proof that I am adopted.


Praise God! Do you take B-12 shots? I have been taking them once and week and now every 2 weeks. I got back my labs last week but yours are better than mine. Only cholesterol pills. You must do everything right. Let us know what it is. Get news for you.xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> How is everyone?


Good how about you? Is it cooler up there?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is 49 here. So cloudy and yukky.


Cold here!


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> I believe I am adopted, but my mother denies it. I mean you all know all the health issues my parents have had over the past 5 years. Dad with his heart, cholesterol, cornea, dementia, Alzheimer's and other various unmentionable issues. Mom has horrible high blood pressure, stoke, Fibromyalgia, arthritis everywhere, kidney failure and a knee replacement. So I was thinking my odds are not too good. Last week my doctor did what she called a 10,000 mile checkup. Did a total fast before blood work, where she ordered so much blood I think she is a vampire. Guess what? Low cholesterol, healthy liver, healthy kidneys, no arthritis, no lupus, low blood pressure, good iron, great white blood cells and on and on. My only problems are a Vitamin B12 deficiency and I eat too many bananas. She said I had the blood work of an 18 year old. So that is proof that I am adopted.


Ha, Ha! You're lucky that you got the good genes.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good how about you? Is it cooler up there?


Yes! Was beautiful for a while. Winter is coming!


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> I believe I am adopted, but my mother denies it. I mean you all know all the health issues my parents have had over the past 5 years. Dad with his heart, cholesterol, cornea, dementia, Alzheimer's and other various unmentionable issues. Mom has horrible high blood pressure, stoke, Fibromyalgia, arthritis everywhere, kidney failure and a knee replacement. So I was thinking my odds are not too good. Last week my doctor did what she called a 10,000 mile checkup. Did a total fast before blood work, where she ordered so much blood I think she is a vampire. Guess what? Low cholesterol, healthy liver, healthy kidneys, no arthritis, no lupus, low blood pressure, good iron, great white blood cells and on and on. My only problems are a Vitamin B12 deficiency and I eat too many bananas. She said I had the blood work of an 18 year old. So that is proof that I am adopted.


Your right you were adopted. Or else you have the genes of another ancestry. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> How is everyone?


fair to party lee cloudy myself. In a fog and not fair.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Cold here!


Sat. cold windy rain and snow says it all.


----------



## theyarnlady

Went to apple orchard . Made about who know how much apple sauce, next made mini apple pies. Know want to make apple turnovers. Never did that before.

Oh I save enough about 5 apples for eating. Plus apple cider donuts yum had to get a bag of them.

I live for food and food lives for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Went to apple orchard . Made about who know how much apple sauce, next made mini apple pies. Know want to make apple turnovers. Never did that before.
> 
> Oh I save enough about 5 apples for eating. Plus apple cider donuts yum had to get a bag of them.
> 
> I live for food and food lives for me.


My grandmother used to make apple turnovers and chocolate ones. They were great!
I made apple cider syrup today. I guess we will have pancakes tomorrow. I love apples this time of year. I wish I had an apple orchard to go to. Take me with you next time. Ok?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grandmother used to make apple turnovers and chocolate ones. They were great!
> I made apple cider syrup today. I guess we will have pancakes tomorrow. I love apples this time of year. I wish I had an apple orchard to go to. Take me with you next time. Ok?


only if you bring a truck seems I am getting apple crazy here.


----------



## theyarnlady

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-569175-1.html

check this out can not believe she did this for all of us.

cook book down load


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> only if you bring a truck seems I am getting apple crazy here.


Ok a truck and a camper so we can visit all the orchards .

:sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-569175-1.html
> 
> check this out can not believe she did this for all of us.
> 
> cook book down load


I can't either. I can't figure out how you can get to the recipes tho.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok a truck and a camper so we can visit all the orchards .
> 
> :sm02:


Instead of yarn we will do an orchard run. Yes yes.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't either. I can't figure out how you can get to the recipes tho.


just go to down load on site.

It is ubelievable that she could put them all on file and we can download them.

I don't know just thought you could click on recipes. Have to check it out.


----------



## lovethelake

Click on the link and a download button will show up. It is mind blowing, something like 538 pages.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> My grandmother used to make apple turnovers and chocolate ones. They were great!
> I made apple cider syrup today. I guess we will have pancakes tomorrow. I love apples this time of year. I wish I had an apple orchard to go to. Take me with you next time. Ok?


How do you make apple cider syrup? Never heard of it.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Instead of yarn we will do an orchard run. Yes yes.


Can I come?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> How do you make apple cider syrup? Never heard of it.


The recipe I saw you boiled down the apple peels and cores but I cheated and used store bought cider.
64.oz of apple cider
64 oz of sugar.
Boil at rolling boil until it is cooked down to half. Or until the thickness you like for about 20 minutes. Only stir to dissolve. Add 1 T. cinnamon and 1/2 t. of vanilla. It made up 3 1/2 quarts for me. I turned the jars up and let it sit until the lids popped. Pretty easy. One day maybe I will try the cores and peels. Yarnie try it and let me know.
I had never heard of either LL until I was on vacation. I bought some for my aunt but didn't buy me any so when I saw it on the canning site I am on I had to try to make it.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Click on the link and a download button will show up. It is mind blowing, something like 538 pages.


Isn't it something what she has done. I can not believe she went through it all for all of us to share.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh yes do come and LTL and WCK just think of all the fun it would be to go for apples and all that you can make with it?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> The recipe I saw you boiled down the apple peels and cores but I cheated and used store bought cider.
> 64.oz of apple cider
> 64 oz of sugar.
> Boil at rolling boil until it is cooked down to half. Or until the thickness you like for about 20 minutes. Only stir to dissolve. Add 1 T. cinnamon and 1/2 t. of vanilla. It made up 3 1/2 quarts for me. I turned the jars up and let it sit until the lids popped. Pretty easy. One day maybe I will try the cores and peels. Yarnie try it and let me know.
> I had never heard of either LL until I was on vacation. I bought some for my aunt but didn't buy me any so when I saw it on the canning site I am on I had to try to make it.


Sounds good I will have to try it.

Poor hubby made him core the apples for my apple sauce. Then found a corer thing that cores and cuts them . Still have to peel. Hubby want me to buy one that does the peeling too. But do not feel it is worth it for just a season. I love fresh apples and how juicy they are. dribble down chin just like a baby.


----------



## theyarnlady

Found out neighbor's father died in April never told us. Feel so bad for him. Life goes on even when we don't want it too.


----------



## theyarnlady

Thinking of Joey tonight. Brewer's baseball team have a chance to make it to the pen it. She love the brewer and listen, watch and went to game in Milwaukee. She would be whopping it up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Found out neighbor's father died in April never told us. Feel so bad for him. Life goes on even when we don't want it too.


That is sad. We don't keep up with our neighbors anymore. People don't share unless you are on facebook. :sm13:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sad. We don't keep up with our neighbors anymore. People don't share unless you are on facebook. :sm13:


We must remember Jokim, too...


----------



## lovethelake

Morning

Hope all is well. Met up with friends to do some spinning, which was fun. Then had the idea to clean the yarn room. Yikes my house is yarn bombed. First I will reorganize my needles then hit the bins.

Making plans to see my mom in a few weeks. Need to get to Cleveland before the snow starts falling! Pennsyvania is the worst to drive through if there is snow because its so hilly, curvy and narrow. Talk to her a lot, but seeing her will be wonderful.

I could just babble all morning, but need to down some coffee, shower and then tackle the mess I have created.


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Hope all is well. Met up with friends to do some spinning, which was fun. Then had the idea to clean the yarn room. Yikes my house is yarn bombed. First I will reorganize my needles then hit the bins.
> 
> Making plans to see my mom in a few weeks. Need to get to Cleveland before the snow starts falling! Pennsyvania is the worst to drive through if there is snow because its so hilly, curvy and narrow. Talk to her a lot, but seeing her will be wonderful.
> 
> I could just babble all morning, but need to down some coffee, shower and then tackle the mess I have created.


I need to do the same with my yarn. I just don't want to do it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Hope all is well. Met up with friends to do some spinning, which was fun. Then had the idea to clean the yarn room. Yikes my house is yarn bombed. First I will reorganize my needles then hit the bins.
> 
> Making plans to see my mom in a few weeks. Need to get to Cleveland before the snow starts falling! Pennsyvania is the worst to drive through if there is snow because its so hilly, curvy and narrow. Talk to her a lot, but seeing her will be wonderful.
> 
> I could just babble all morning, but need to down some coffee, shower and then tackle the mess I have created.


You sure are busy. I need to clean my sewing room again. Not much room to sew in there anymore because of yarn. Someone helped me add to my stash. Sooo I need to get going on my knitting. 
It will be good to see your mom. Will you siblings be there too?
I have been to Pennsylvania and I know scary the drive can be but it wasn't snowing.
:sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I have been busy this weekend putting my plants up. Just a need to cram some in green house. I never listen to the weather reports for freezes but depend on the geese going south. I hear the crows and think yikes I have waited to late. Only crows. Still not cold weather yet but I hate to wait to the last minute.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Anyone want to dance?
http://www.facebook.com/NTDTelevisionAU/posts/592154131195792?__xts__[0]=68.ARAJgvMqhF40lmXvwKFrEareIljFqX_WbarOU7zGoHpzqOI47Xv1BSl_clHOZYnp8bri98KH9dJ68C7sWkQzJyDnCpoalENV6DZfAgn_cFokKagq9CVVbpCMuFJ8t5U5QTFWGcIWeIu8-9fCPlTGoa4ifipIuaH0QvhbKzotvncrxq6fHQkU03HzxKPJGJq-QWwZ1dm_imN_5ZFVvVjBCjgG-yot1V2-X05uNWzFYERN_4GwahfociyyKUrVSRsDA6g&__tn__=C-R


----------



## theyarnlady

So I started to knit these mitts. I have started to knit these mitts about 6 times. So I was doing well but as usual did not read directions I always think I know what to do. Well I am back to row 5 which isn't bad as I did not have to rip it out completely. How good is that. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I need to do the same with my yarn. I just don't want to do it!


Hide it just hide it and you will not be bothered with having to do something with it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone want to dance?
> http://www.facebook.com/NTDTelevisionAU/posts/592154131195792?__xts__[0]=68.ARAJgvMqhF40lmXvwKFrEareIljFqX_WbarOU7zGoHpzqOI47Xv1BSl_clHOZYnp8bri98KH9dJ68C7sWkQzJyDnCpoalENV6DZfAgn_cFokKagq9CVVbpCMuFJ8t5U5QTFWGcIWeIu8-9fCPlTGoa4ifipIuaH0QvhbKzotvncrxq6fHQkU03HzxKPJGJq-QWwZ1dm_imN_5ZFVvVjBCjgG-yot1V2-X05uNWzFYERN_4GwahfociyyKUrVSRsDA6g&__tn__=C-R


Nope no way not now. With my luck would fall down and break my be hind. :sm26:


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Hope all is well. Met up with friends to do some spinning, which was fun. Then had the idea to clean the yarn room. Yikes my house is yarn bombed. First I will reorganize my needles then hit the bins.
> 
> Making plans to see my mom in a few weeks. Need to get to Cleveland before the snow starts falling! Pennsyvania is the worst to drive through if there is snow because its so hilly, curvy and narrow. Talk to her a lot, but seeing her will be wonderful.
> 
> I could just babble all morning, but need to down some coffee, shower and then tackle the mess I have created.


Have a safe trip and visit with your mom am sure will lift her spirits.

What do you do with puppies when you are going out of town? Do you take them with?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Nope no way not now. With my luck would fall down and break my be hind. :sm26:


You mean your bo tay?


----------



## theyarnlady

Why yes I do mean my boot of many .

You should of seen it Sat. we had a snow blizzard lasted for about 5 mins. then it was sunny and no snow on ground.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Why yes I do mean my boot of many .
> 
> You should of seen it Sat. we had a snow blizzard lasted for about 5 mins. then it was sunny and no snow on ground.


Wow! We are still in the 60's and 70 today. You better get those mitts made it sounds like you will need them.
Did you go see Trump while he was in WI?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow! We are still in the 60's and 70 today. You better get those mitts made it sounds like you will need them.
> Did you go see Trump while he was in WI?


Yes need to get something done.

No did not go but saw he had a super big crowd. Nice to see all the deplorables who showed up. There are a lot of us in this state. Not all of us showed up.

:sm08: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Yes need to get something done.
> 
> No did not go but saw he had a super big crowd. Nice to see all the deplorables who showed up. There are a lot of us in this state. Not all of us showed up.
> 
> :sm08: :sm23:


I know he had a great crowd as he does everywhere he goes. I can't wait for Nov. 6th so we can have all this mess behind us. It is really dirt now a days.


----------



## west coast kitty

I haven't been on line much so have lots to catch up on, hope everyone is doing ok. My Mom's health keeps getting worse so I've been back to Edmonton a couple of times and will go again in a couple of weeks.

There are still lots of things to do in the new house but we are feeling more settled now. DH's cousin and his wife were here visiting for a few days on the weekend and it was nice to see them again. After year of not having anything worse than an occasional sniffle, I've come done with a whopper of a cold; my head is stuffed up and coughing is exhausting.

The weather has been very nice but started to change today and we are expecting rain to start soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

So cute.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't been on line much so have lots to catch up on, hope everyone is doing ok. My Mom's health keeps getting worse so I've been back to Edmonton a couple of times and will go again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> There are still lots of things to do in the new house but we are feeling more settled now. DH's cousin and his wife were here visiting for a few days on the weekend and it was nice to see them again. After year of not having anything worse than an occasional sniffle, I've come done with a whopper of a cold; my head is stuffed up and coughing is exhausting.
> 
> The weather has been very nice but started to change today and we are expecting rain to start soon.


Oh glad you will be spending time with your mom, with all that is going on in your life right now can see why you have gotten a nasty cold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't been on line much so have lots to catch up on, hope everyone is doing ok. My Mom's health keeps getting worse so I've been back to Edmonton a couple of times and will go again in a couple of weeks.
> 
> There are still lots of things to do in the new house but we are feeling more settled now. DH's cousin and his wife were here visiting for a few days on the weekend and it was nice to see them again. After year of not having anything worse than an occasional sniffle, I've come done with a whopper of a cold; my head is stuffed up and coughing is exhausting.
> 
> The weather has been very nice but started to change today and we are expecting rain to start soon.


How was your mother's last drain? I am glad you are getting settled. You have had a lot on your plate the last 6 months. You are probably run down is why you are sick. I have heard the elderberry cough medicine is good.
How long did you visitors stay?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know he had a great crowd as he does everywhere he goes. I can't wait for Nov. 6th so we can have all this mess behind us. It is really dirt now a days.


Oh but then another mess will start. It's like a game with our government. They want to see who can one up each other.

It is getting to be a bit over the top with the whole lot of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but then another mess will start. It's like a game with our government. They want to see who can one up each other.
> 
> It is getting to be a bit over the top with the whole lot of them.


Yep. Something new every day. Blame game going on right now.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> So I started to knit these mitts. I have started to knit these mitts about 6 times. So I was doing well but as usual did not read directions I always think I know what to do. Well I am back to row 5 which isn't bad as I did not have to rip it out completely. How good is that. :sm16:


Are the mitts for you Yarnie?

I saw this video on Vogue Knitting. I would never be patient enough to do this kind of repair job, so I think ripping is sometimes the best solution


----------



## theyarnlady

we should start a lottery about what government will do next . 

The winner can go to Washington and get to tell them all off. But probably would not be fair as we know which party would get into the most trouble.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Are the mitts for you Yarnie?
> 
> I saw this video on Vogue Knitting. I would never be patient enough to do this kind of repair job, so I think ripping is sometimes the best solution


No making them for a dear person who I love. But they may not get done in this life time.

Oh my gosh how much do you want to bet I could do that better then I am doing now.


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> Hope all is well. Met up with friends to do some spinning, which was fun. Then had the idea to clean the yarn room. Yikes my house is yarn bombed. First I will reorganize my needles then hit the bins.
> 
> Making plans to see my mom in a few weeks. Need to get to Cleveland before the snow starts falling! Pennsyvania is the worst to drive through if there is snow because its so hilly, curvy and narrow. Talk to her a lot, but seeing her will be wonderful.
> 
> I could just babble all morning, but need to down some coffee, shower and then tackle the mess I have created.


Hope you have a great visit with your Mom, she must be looking forward to it. Phone calls are great but nothing beats face to face.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> You sure are busy. I need to clean my sewing room again. Not much room to sew in there anymore because of yarn. Someone helped me add to my stash. Sooo I need to get going on my knitting.
> It will be good to see your mom. Will you siblings be there too?
> I have been to Pennsylvania and I know scary the drive can be but it wasn't snowing.
> :sm05:


What are you working on CB? Are your socks done?


----------



## theyarnlady

Up to cabin tomorrow to close it up for winter. Yea get to eat out. Will still be going up to check on it but not using it so must bring home all of things that if frozen will be no good. 

Looking forward to it as have not been out that much may be nice to just see if trees up there are still colorful . 

We had a beautiful full moon tonight. It is called the hunters moon. 

If you notice some cracks in the nuts you can understand why. The moon brings out the best in them.(ha ha)


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> What are you working on CB? Are your socks done?


I have 4 rows on the toe. It won't take a few minuted to knit rows. Any news about the Hugs meetings?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hide it just hide it and you will not be bothered with having to do something with it.


The new house has a huge walk in closet in the basement and I claimed it for my yarn and craft supplies. DH just rolled his eyes and said he wasn't surprised. But he has a big workshop to keep all his stuff in - fair is fair :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bA3eNu8ebS0 So cute.


Not available in Canada :sm03:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Up to cabin tomorrow to close it up for winter. Yea get to eat out. Will still be going up to check on it but not using it so must bring home all of things that if frozen will be no good.
> 
> Looking forward to it as have not been out that much may be nice to just see if trees up there are still colorful .
> 
> We had a beautiful full moon tonight. It is called the hunters moon.
> 
> If you notice some cracks in the nuts you can understand why. The moon brings out the best in them.(ha ha)


I didn;t even know it was a full moon until I started reading KP and saw it happening.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How was your mother's last drain? I am glad you are getting settled. You have had a lot on your plate the last 6 months. You are probably run down is why you are sick. I have heard the elderberry cough medicine is good.
> How long did you visitors stay?


Thankful that they were able to drain more this last time (almost 6 liters, about 1.5 gallons) but there is still too much fluid in the tissues and organs that can't be drained. The pain is getting bad enough that she has a low dose of morphine to take when she needs it but it makes her tired and groggy.

They stayed for 3 days. DH's family and cousin's family grew up in 2 houses in the same farm yard so they were pretty close when they were young.

I've been drinking hot lemon water and taking Buckleys (it tastes terrrible but it works :sm17: ) DH has also been heating up chicken soup. I sure hope he doesn't get it.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> No making them for a dear person who I love. But they may not get done in this life time.
> 
> Oh my gosh how much do you want to bet I could do that better then I am doing now.


Just knitting is good therapy whether I finish a project or not


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have 4 rows on the toe. It won't take a few minuted to knit rows. Any news about the Hugs meetings?


Hope you post a pic when you're done.

Hugs group decided to make the Winter Woolies distribution a lot simpler this year. Instead of asking for a wish list we will pack items and send them to the school and other agencies and leave it up to them to pass out as they see fit. The big decision of if/how to continue will come at the Annual Meeting next Feb.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn;t even know it was a full moon until I started reading KP and saw it happening.


Have we been missing popcorn?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> The new house has a huge walk in closet in the basement and I claimed it for my yarn and craft supplies. DH just rolled his eyes and said he wasn't surprised. But he has a big workshop to keep all his stuff in - fair is fair :sm01:


that sounds good if he causes to much of a fuss you can also use space in his workshop.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Have we been missing popcorn?


Oh we could have gone through at least 16 bags worth with all that is going on. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we could have gone through at least 16 bags worth with all that is going on. :sm09: :sm09:


I guess it's never ending! We just had municipal elections here last Sat. Nanaimo has been a mess for the last 4 years so almost everyone was replaced. Our federal election is coming up next Oct and I am so hopeful that Trudeau will be voted out. He's been such a disaster.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I guess it's never ending! We just had municipal elections here last Sat. Nanaimo has been a mess for the last 4 years so almost everyone was replaced. Our federal election is coming up next Oct and I am so hopeful that Trudeau will be voted out. He's been such a disaster.


Isn't it strange that every country is having trouble with their governments.

At least they were replaced. I do hope he is replace from what I have heard about him from you and what I have read he needs to grow up and get a real job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I only need to do the kitchner and a few rows. Maybe today. It is raining so a good day . I am cleaning out the fridge and freezer so I need something to look forward too. I have missed you being online. I am glad you are back. XX


west coast kitty said:


> What are you working on CB? Are your socks done?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Up to cabin tomorrow to close it up for winter. Yea get to eat out. Will still be going up to check on it but not using it so must bring home all of things that if frozen will be no good.
> 
> Looking forward to it as have not been out that much may be nice to just see if trees up there are still colorful .
> 
> We had a beautiful full moon tonight. It is called the hunters moon.
> 
> If you notice some cracks in the nuts you can understand why. The moon brings out the best in them.(ha ha)


Have a good trip today.

The nuts are cracked in all stages of moon. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I guess it's never ending! We just had municipal elections here last Sat. Nanaimo has been a mess for the last 4 years so almost everyone was replaced. Our federal election is coming up next Oct and I am so hopeful that Trudeau will be voted out. He's been such a disaster.


We feel your pain having gone what we have for 8 years. It is refreshing when the old is voted out. I hope this for your country .


----------



## Lukelucy

Looks like I have leakage in my heart (valve?). Don't know what is next...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Looks like I have leakage in my heart (valve?). Don't know what is next...


Oh no! What are they going to do about it? XX


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Looks like I have leakage in my heart (valve?). Don't know what is next...


Oh dear LL I am praying for you. Please let us know what is happening.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it strange that every country is having trouble with their governments.
> 
> At least they were replaced. I do hope he is replace from what I have heard about him from you and what I have read he needs to grow up and get a real job.


He's all image and no substance. Even some of left media are laughing at him.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Looks like I have leakage in my heart (valve?). Don't know what is next...


Oh no LL!! I know it's very scary to hear this. Will you be seeing a cardiologist soon? You're in my prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty

Did you make it up to the cabin today Yarnie? How are the apples?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I only need to do the kitchner and a few rows. Maybe today. It is raining so a good day . I am cleaning out the fridge and freezer so I need something to look forward too. I have missed you being online. I am glad you are back. XX


wow you are busy, should be doing what you are with fridge and freezer. But to lazy right now.

Wish I could do kitchner st. everyone says it is easy may be for them but can't get my brain around it.

Had a lovely day at cottage. Some of roads close as lots of rain up there. You know it is bad when the area is sand country and rain is causing flooding. Trees have already change color and drop leaves. 5 or six of the oak trees are dead oak blight lot of it happening around state. Just sad as they are so lovely. Lots of pines though.
Got my 50lb of potatoes, and my Spanish onions. So lots of people will be getting some. No way we could use that many onions but do love to share it. On way home stop at St. vinney's and got new computer chair (use one). But wow it is better then the one I had . That bugger kept going in to low position even when I didn't push it too. This one has me sitting so high I know need to get a new desk. Plus it is such a nice plum color. Know I have to get a new desk oh this is getting to be fun.

Have to get new glasses, soon. My readers the right eye vision is bad, left eye is bad with distance site. This is just crazy. It is nothing compared to what you LL and WCK are going through or what LTL has been through with lost of her dad, and her puppy.

It is just such a sad time for you all. But know this your in my prayers and in my thoughts.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Did you make it up to the cabin today Yarnie? How are the apples?


Oh just have a few left so will have to get something made before they go bad. I called the cabin cottage where did that come from, it is a cabin for gosh sakes.

Stop at farmers market on the way home and just had to get some of last tomatoes of year. Had to get a couple green ones. Want to make fried green tomatoes. Have you ever made them? They are so good use a bit of vinegar and coating and yummy.

It really was a nice day . Cold in 40's but it is fall and did not mind it at all.

How are you doing WCK? How is your mom doing? What about your dad? Am really glad you are on again. Seem we all have been having a time of it lately


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> wow you are busy, should be doing what you are with fridge and freezer. But to lazy right now.
> 
> Wish I could do kitchner st. everyone says it is easy may be for them but can't get my brain around it.
> 
> Had a lovely day at cottage. Some of roads close as lots of rain up there. You know it is bad when the area is sand country and rain is causing flooding. Trees have already change color and drop leaves. 5 or six of the oak trees are dead oak blight lot of it happening around state. Just sad as they are so lovely. Lots of pines though.
> Got my 50lb of potatoes, and my Spanish onions. So lots of people will be getting some. No way we could use that many onions but do love to share it. On way home stop at St. vinney's and got new computer chair (use one). But wow it is better then the one I had . That bugger kept going in to low position even when I didn't push it too. This one has me sitting so high I know need to get a new desk. Plus it is such a nice plum color. Know I have to get a new desk oh this is getting to be fun.
> 
> Have to get new glasses, soon. My readers the right eye vision is bad, left eye is bad with distance site. This is just crazy. It is nothing compared to what you LL and WCK are going through or what LTL has been through with lost of her dad, and her puppy.
> 
> It is just such a sad time for you all. But know this your in my prayers and in my thoughts.


Tomorrow I am defrosting the freezer. Oh boy and using my frozen pumpkin for bread.
I am terrible with kitchner stitch. I have to watch the video every time and it still looks wonky.

Have you ever tried baking your onions whole? They are yummy with some salt and butter. I use an iron skillet with a lid.
Nothing has changed here but a few low branches on the gum trees. We do have lots of pines. Our oaks a few years ago had the beetles. It is sad to lose big trees.
You broke your chair laughing . I know you did because I did a few years ago. I have you to blame too. :sm09: 
I hope you get your new glasses soon. It is not fun not being able to see.
We all have had our problems but God is still with us . All of your prayers have carried me thru. I pray that my prayers will carry you thru the sad and hurtful times we share.♥


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> He's all image and no substance. Even some of left media are laughing at him.


Did you hear about pipe bomb's being sent in mail to the liberals seem FBI said there is no way they could go off as they had no fuse or timer on them. That is good to know, I think it is awful who ever is doing it. To scare people like that or to want to hurt anyone.

I remember that man who went to ball park and shot Republican's one was injured in the worst way. No sense to any of it. But of course the liberals are saying it is Trumps fault. Funny did not hear anyone blame Sanders as the man who did it was a follower of Sander's. It had nothing to do with Mr. Sanders, nor does any of this going on have anything to do with Trump. You can not control someone who is insane and that to me is what both men are and were.


----------



## theyarnlady

Never thought about doing what you said with onions. Will have to try them CB.
I love Spanish onions on hamburgers .Just love the taste of them. Also bought buffalo burgers at market too. 

My husband found some blue berry jam, sounds really good did not even think of someone making blue berry jam.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> wow you are busy, should be doing what you are with fridge and freezer. But to lazy right now.
> 
> Wish I could do kitchner st. everyone says it is easy may be for them but can't get my brain around it.
> 
> Had a lovely day at cottage. Some of roads close as lots of rain up there. You know it is bad when the area is sand country and rain is causing flooding. Trees have already change color and drop leaves. 5 or six of the oak trees are dead oak blight lot of it happening around state. Just sad as they are so lovely. Lots of pines though.
> Got my 50lb of potatoes, and my Spanish onions. So lots of people will be getting some. No way we could use that many onions but do love to share it. On way home stop at St. vinney's and got new computer chair (use one). But wow it is better then the one I had . That bugger kept going in to low position even when I didn't push it too. This one has me sitting so high I know need to get a new desk. Plus it is such a nice plum color. Know I have to get a new desk oh this is getting to be fun.
> 
> Have to get new glasses, soon. My readers the right eye vision is bad, left eye is bad with distance site. This is just crazy. It is nothing compared to what you LL and WCK are going through or what LTL has been through with lost of her dad, and her puppy.
> 
> It is just such a sad time for you all. But know this your in my prayers and in my thoughts.


Once you get a new piece of furniture it leads to another and another and then maybe new paint .........

I hope you get you new glasses soon Yarnie, it's hard when you can't focus properly.


----------



## theyarnlady

I think your right CB chair broke from laughing to much. Oh no I am not getting a new desk carpenter here is measuring it at this moment and is doing a plan to raise up desk. Not easy typing around him. Oh my gosh what am I in for this time. He isn't the easy one when it comes to fixing thing's seem to have to many problems doing any project. Oh dear oh dear.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Once you get a new piece of furniture it leads to another and another and then maybe new paint .........
> 
> I hope you get you new glasses soon Yarnie, it's hard when you can't focus properly.


Hey your right I should paint my desk I love that idea. I really love my desk as it has a lot of nooks and drawers to store things in.

I think my brain is out of focus too has been that way since I became an adult. Wait I still am not an adult. Love my childhood to much to let it go.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh just have a few left so will have to get something made before they go bad. I called the cabin cottage where did that come from, it is a cabin for gosh sakes.
> 
> Stop at farmers market on the way home and just had to get some of last tomatoes of year. Had to get a couple green ones. Want to make fried green tomatoes. Have you ever made them? They are so good use a bit of vinegar and coating and yummy.
> 
> It really was a nice day . Cold in 40's but it is fall and did not mind it at all.
> 
> How are you doing WCK? How is your mom doing? What about your dad? Am really glad you are on again. Seem we all have been having a time of it lately


I've heard of fried green tomatoes (I think that was a movie) but have never eaten them. What kind of coating do you use?

It was raining and windy today. We had the gutters cleaned so are ready for winter now.

I'm glad we can have our evening chats again too. It has been a rough time for all of us. It's not so good for Mom; she goes back to the hospital to have fluid drained again tomorrow morning and she's been given a morphine prescription for when pain gets to bad. But it's funny -- she gets motivated to sell her crafts in the little shop in her senior's building :sm01: They are having their first sales on Sat and Wed afternoons and she insists on being there!

Dad is doing ok so that's good news.


----------



## theyarnlady

Read my messages tonight and Knitting Tree in Madison is closing. I love that shop there is another lady on here who goes there too. She does not want anyone to know that she does or who she is. But CB knows and so do I. That is because CB is a Watson and very good at it if I may say so.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tomorrow I am defrosting the freezer. Oh boy and using my frozen pumpkin for bread.
> I am terrible with kitchner stitch. I have to watch the video every time and it still looks wonky.
> 
> Have you ever tried baking your onions whole? They are yummy with some salt and butter. I use an iron skillet with a lid.
> Nothing has changed here but a few low branches on the gum trees. We do have lots of pines. Our oaks a few years ago had the beetles. It is sad to lose big trees.
> You broke your chair laughing . I know you did because I did a few years ago. I have you to blame too. :sm09:
> I hope you get your new glasses soon. It is not fun not being able to see.
> We all have had our problems but God is still with us . All of your prayers have carried me thru. I pray that my prayers will carry you thru the sad and hurtful times we share.♥


I won't have to defrost the freezer for a while which is good - not a job I like. I like baked onions too, and fried onions and most other kinds of onions.

Maybe this video helps with kitchener stitch 




Very grateful to have friends praying for me and to have friends to pray for. God is good.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I've heard of fried green tomatoes (I think that was a movie) but have never eaten them. What kind of coating do you use?
> 
> It was raining and windy today. We had the gutters cleaned so are ready for winter now.
> 
> I'm glad we can have our evening chats again too. It has been a rough time for all of us. It's not so good for Mom; she goes back to the hospital to have fluid drained again tomorrow morning and she's been given a morphine prescription for when pain gets to bad. But it's funny -- she gets motivated to sell her crafts in the little shop in her senior's building :sm01: They are having their first sales on Sat and Wed afternoons and she insists on being there!
> 
> Dad is doing ok so that's good news.


I use Roasted Garlic bread crumbs on tomatoes have to look up recipe again as forgot how to do it.

I am glad your mom has interest in crafts and the selling at shops. But feel bad for what she has to go through. Hope tomorrow is a bit easier on her removing fluid . Not easy for her and must be painful .

We still have leaves on the maples here and lots on the ground. Will be doing that for a while yet. Had 50 mile and hour winds last week and it knock a lot of them off. But as they are older trees they seem to have more leaves then younger ones.


----------



## theyarnlady

I am glad we are back on together too. miss the post and getting a bit silly even when things seem so gloomy .


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I won't have to defrost the freezer for a while which is good - not a job I like. I like baked onions too, and fried onions and most other kinds of onions.
> 
> Maybe this video helps with kitchener stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very grateful to have friends praying for me and to have friends to pray for. God is good.


Will have a look at it . Yes God is good us and we are blessed.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Did you hear about pipe bomb's being sent in mail to the liberals seem FBI said there is no way they could go off as they had no fuse or timer on them. That is good to know, I think it is awful who ever is doing it. To scare people like that or to want to hurt anyone.
> 
> I remember that man who went to ball park and shot Republican's one was injured in the worst way. No sense to any of it. But of course the liberals are saying it is Trumps fault. Funny did not hear anyone blame Sanders as the man who did it was a follower of Sander's. It had nothing to do with Mr. Sanders, nor does any of this going on have anything to do with Trump. You can not control someone who is insane and that to me is what both men are and were.


The pipe bombs have been on the news here too. There are too many crazy people out there. I hope they catch whoever is responsible.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Never thought about doing what you said with onions. Will have to try them CB.
> I love Spanish onions on hamburgers .Just love the taste of them. Also bought buffalo burgers at market too.
> 
> My husband found some blue berry jam, sounds really good did not even think of someone making blue berry jam.


Sounds like you have lots of good meals ahead of you! I used to make a lot of jam -- blueberry, blueberry/saskatoon, gooseberry, chokecherry, plum but I haven't made any for years.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I use Roasted Garlic bread crumbs on tomatoes have to look up recipe again as forgot how to do it.
> 
> I am glad your mom has interest in crafts and the selling at shops. But feel bad for what she has to go through. Hope tomorrow is a bit easier on her removing fluid . Not easy for her and must be painful .
> 
> We still have leaves on the maples here and lots on the ground. Will be doing that for a while yet. Had 50 mile and hour winds last week and it knock a lot of them off. But as they are older trees they seem to have more leaves then younger ones.


We still have lots of beautiful leaves too but if the wind keeps up they will probably come down soon. We even have a Garry Oak in our front yard, a beautiful tree


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I won't have to defrost the freezer for a while which is good - not a job I like. I like baked onions too, and fried onions and most other kinds of onions.
> 
> Maybe this video helps with kitchener stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very grateful to have friends praying for me and to have friends to pray for. God is good.


I'll try that version tomorrow. I think I make up my own way of doing it. My socks may have to different toes. That is ok my toes will be covered up by my shoes. Thanks WCK. 
God IS Good!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like you have lots of good meals ahead of you! I used to make a lot of jam -- blueberry, blueberry/saskatoon, gooseberry, chokecherry, plum but I haven't made any for years.


Oh I wish I live near you oh jam would love every one of them. never hear of gooseberry or chokecherry or plum jam sounds yummie


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Sweet dreams. His Mercy is new every morning. Praying that for my denim friends. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We still have lots of beautiful leaves too but if the wind keeps up they will probably come down soon. We even have a Garry Oak in our front yard, a beautiful tree


What is a Garry Oak ? can you post a picture of it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'll try that version tomorrow. I think I make up my own way of doing it. My socks may have to different toes. That is ok my toes will be covered up by my shoes. Thanks WCK.
> God IS Good!


Oh stop it am laughing do not want another chair to have a one sided tilt to it.

Night and God bless.


----------



## theyarnlady

Have to get off now too nite WCK > you are the best and love you dearly all of you.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! What are they going to do about it? XX


I have an appointment next Thursday. I have to wait that long and am upset about the wait. My heart is beating like mad out
of my chest. I'll get more info then.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear LL I am praying for you. Please let us know what is happening.


I will. I have a week (next Thursday) to wait. I'm very upset.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no LL!! I know it's very scary to hear this. Will you be seeing a cardiologist soon? You're in my prayers.


Thank you. I'm sure I'll see a cardiologist. I must see what happens next Thursday.


----------



## Lukelucy

I'm glad to see everyone online.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you. I'm sure I'll see a cardiologist. I must see what happens next Thursday.


I know the wait will be hard for you. But remember this you are loved. Try to stay as calm as you can and please take care as I do not want you to stress your heart out. Easy for me to say but I am not walking in your shoes and know your are worried about it all.

Praying for you


----------



## theyarnlady

recipe please for baking onions.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> recipe please for baking onions.


I just peel them and add salt and pepper. You can put butter on them and bake them in iron skillet with the lid on. I check on them so don't know how long. 350 degrees.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I wish I live near you oh jam would love every one of them. never hear of gooseberry or chokecherry or plum jam sounds yummie


Gooseberry jam was our favourite, had a nice tart flavour. But gooseberry bushes have prickly thorns and the berries need to be tailed so making jam was lots of work!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> What is a Garry Oak ? can you post a picture of it. Sounds interesting.


The sun came out for a while today so I took a few pics; need to download from the camera.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I have an appointment next Thursday. I have to wait that long and am upset about the wait. My heart is beating like mad out
> of my chest. I'll get more info then.


I know waiting is so hard and stressful but Thursday will be here soon. In the meantime we are all thinking of you and keeping you in our prayers. Try to breathe deeply and think positively -- there are so many advanced treatments available now and you are close to great medical facilities ♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This so funny!!!!!!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2086106278106794


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This so funny!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2086106278106794
> 
> 
> 
> :sm09: poor kitty needs a sweater


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I have an appointment next Thursday. I have to wait that long and am upset about the wait. My heart is beating like mad out
> of my chest. I'll get more info then.


How did you find out you had a leaking heart? I hope it is a mistake.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I know the wait will be hard for you. But remember this you are loved. Try to stay as calm as you can and please take care as I do not want you to stress your heart out. Easy for me to say but I am not walking in your shoes and know your are worried about it all.
> 
> Praying for you


Good advice. Yes praying .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Gooseberry jam was our favourite, had a nice tart flavour. But gooseberry bushes have prickly thorns and the berries need to be tailed so making jam was lots of work!


I don't think I have ever had a gooseberry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The sun came out for a while today so I took a few pics; need to download from the camera.


I love to see pics. Have you gotten to meet any neighbors yet? I hope I haven't asked you that before. How is winkie making it in the new home?


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I know the wait will be hard for you. But remember this you are loved. Try to stay as calm as you can and please take care as I do not want you to stress your heart out. Easy for me to say but I am not walking in your shoes and know your are worried about it all.
> 
> Praying for you


Hugs Yarnlady! You are loved too!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just peel them and add salt and pepper. You can put butter on them and bake them in iron skillet with the lid on. I check on them so don't know how long. 350 degrees.


Yummm!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I know waiting is so hard and stressful but Thursday will be here soon. In the meantime we are all thinking of you and keeping you in our prayers. Try to breathe deeply and think positively -- there are so many advanced treatments available now and you are close to great medical facilities ♥♥


Thank you WCK!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> This so funny!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2086106278106794
> 
> 
> 
> Funny!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you find out you had a leaking heart? I hope it is a mistake.


I had an echo stress test and ultra sound with it. I have fatigue and a pounding in my chest. I also have PVC's If you look up "PVC heart" you can see what that is. Plus, my pulse was down to 44 in the doctor's office... :sm06: :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I had an echo stress test and ultra sound with it. I have fatigue and a pounding in my chest. I also have PVC's If you look up "PVC heart" you can see what that is. Plus, my pulse was down to 44 in the doctor's office... :sm06: :sm13:


Take it easy and try not to worry.

Casting all your care on him; for he cares for you. 1 Peter 5:7


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take it easy and try not to worry.
> 
> Casting all your care on him; for he cares for you. 1 Peter 5:7


Thank you, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB.


Song for you.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Song+my+fear+doesnt+stand+a+chance+in+your+love&view=detail&mid=FA20DA6660255EB5DA90FA20DA6660255EB5DA90&FORM=VIRE
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Just finished my socks WCK. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-570809-1.html


----------



## lovethelake

A quick hello. Finally for the first time in over 5 years I took a four day vacation, a knitting retreat at a resort. Fun, worked on color work, and the food is 5 star. Back to reality tomorrow, but what a wonderful few days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> A quick hello. Finally for the first time in over 5 years I took a four day vacation, a knitting retreat at a resort. Fun, worked on color work, and the food is 5 star. Back to reality tomorrow, but what a wonderful few days.


What a fun time!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just finished my socks WCK. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-570809-1.html


They're beautiful CB and they are perfectly matched! You didn't need to worry about the toes, they look great to me ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> A quick hello. Finally for the first time in over 5 years I took a four day vacation, a knitting retreat at a resort. Fun, worked on color work, and the food is 5 star. Back to reality tomorrow, but what a wonderful few days.


Sounds wonderful. Were you working on a specific project or colour work samplers?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> They're beautiful CB and they are perfectly matched! You didn't need to worry about the toes, they look great to me ♥


A special friend blessed me with this yarn. Thanks!♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> A special friend blessed me with this yarn. Thanks!♥


and you put it to such good use!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I am getting to use my birthday present tonight from March. Mercy Me concert with one of my sons and 3 of my grands. So excited!
https://www.google.com/search?q=mercy+me+songs+i+can+only+imagine&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-
Joy!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting to use my birthday present tonight from March. Mercy Me concert with one of my sons and 3 of my grands. So excited!
> https://www.google.com/search?q=mercy+me+songs+i+can+only+imagine&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-
> Joy!


Oh how nice for you hope it was wonderful too. Plus having boys with you.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Gooseberry jam was our favourite, had a nice tart flavour. But gooseberry bushes have prickly thorns and the berries need to be tailed so making jam was lots of work!


So much work but sounds like it was worth it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> This so funny!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2086106278106794
> 
> 
> 
> yes poor putty cat.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just finished my socks WCK. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-570809-1.html


Love them love the colors.


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> A quick hello. Finally for the first time in over 5 years I took a four day vacation, a knitting retreat at a resort. Fun, worked on color work, and the food is 5 star. Back to reality tomorrow, but what a wonderful few days.


Wow sounds like you had fun and are rested . What did you learn about color works?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Song for you.
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Song+my+fear+doesnt+stand+a+chance+in+your+love&view=detail&mid=FA20DA6660255EB5DA90FA20DA6660255EB5DA90&FORM=VIRE
> ♥


Love this! Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how nice for you hope it was wonderful too. Plus having boys with you.


It was so good. I must be getting old it was loud but wonderful.So powerful. The last song with a silly dance. My boys took off afraid I was going to embarrass them I guess.
Always a new chapter to my book. GD is so like me. We had fun together even with the dull guys. The ladies in front of us were taking selfies. We smiled and posed behind them in between heads. Then we watched the ladies crop us out of the pic before they put it on their facebook page. How rude. :sm09: 
My son drove us in my car but gave me the keys. The guys were walking so fast leaving GD and I behind. I got mad with them losing us in the crowd so I said lets go the back way. We got lost and I got scared. They called us asked where we were. We told them over here. :sm06: I had my clicker and kept trying to find my car. The sound was coming from we don't know where but we started running and laughing. I found the car and we jumped in the car. They called again and said meanly where are y'all. We said in the car. hahahahah. I was really scared but couldn't stop laughing. The never knew we were lost and running up and down the back streets. Oh my gosh we could have been murdered.
Then we went to eat pizza in North Little Rock. It was decorated for Halloween with spider webs with plastic spider rings in the webs. I don't know why we couldn't stop laughing. A family that were dressed up like gypsies but they looked like they really were what they were dressed up like. So believable. Then the sweet server kept calling us the gracious women. That made us laugh too. It was so good to have such a moving time but find happiness in silliness even if we could have been killed. God is so Good!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Love this! Thank you!


I hope you are comforted by this song. Prayers for Thursday . ♥


----------



## lovethelake

We did the Polarized Hat. I am not too familiar with colorwork, and it was fun. Learned something new and ate gormet meals all day long!

Getting ready to go to Cleveland for a week to see my mom. It has been awhile because of all that has been going on with Camp Chaos, but it should be fun.


----------



## west coast kitty

Thinking of you today LL ♥♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> We did the Polarized Hat. I am not too familiar with colorwork, and it was fun. Learned something new and ate gormet meals all day long!
> 
> Getting ready to go to Cleveland for a week to see my mom. It has been awhile because of all that has been going on with Camp Chaos, but it should be fun.


Love that design! What colours did you work with?

Have a wonderful visit with your Mom and hope the weather is good for the drive. I'm going back to Edmonton to visit my parents in a couple of weeks, but I'm flying so the weather isn't as big a concern.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was so good. I must be getting old it was loud but wonderful.So powerful. The last song with a silly dance. My boys took off afraid I was going to embarrass them I guess.
> Always a new chapter to my book. GD is so like me. We had fun together even with the dull guys. The ladies in front of us were taking selfies. We smiled and posed behind them in between heads. Then we watched the ladies crop us out of the pic before they put it on their facebook page. How rude. :sm09:
> My son drove us in my car but gave me the keys. The guys were walking so fast leaving GD and I behind. I got mad with them losing us in the crowd so I said lets go the back way. We got lost and I got scared. They called us asked where we were. We told them over here. :sm06: I had my clicker and kept trying to find my car. The sound was coming from we don't know where but we started running and laughing. I found the car and we jumped in the car. They called again and said meanly where are y'all. We said in the car. hahahahah. I was really scared but couldn't stop laughing. The never knew we were lost and running up and down the back streets. Oh my gosh we could have been murdered.
> Then we went to eat pizza in North Little Rock. It was decorated for Halloween with spider webs with plastic spider rings in the webs. I don't know why we couldn't stop laughing. A family that were dressed up like gypsies but they looked like they really were what they were dressed up like. So believable. Then the sweet server kept calling us the gracious women. That made us laugh too. It was so good to have such a moving time but find happiness in silliness even if we could have been killed. God is so Good!


Keep those new chapters coming! :sm09: Sounds like you had lots of fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

LL how what did you find out today? XX


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL how what did you find out today? XX


I want to know too. Been in my thoughts all week and prayers LL. God Bless you


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> We did the Polarized Hat. I am not too familiar with colorwork, and it was fun. Learned something new and ate gormet meals all day long!
> 
> Getting ready to go to Cleveland for a week to see my mom. It has been awhile because of all that has been going on with Camp Chaos, but it should be fun.


Hope you had a safe trip there and am sure your mom will be happy to see you.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Keep those new chapters coming! :sm09: Sounds like you had lots of fun.


Did not know she was on book # 33. She sure is pro lift ick isn't she. Her little fingers must be typing away. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

So many cute rug Rat's for Halloween.

One little boy left me in stitches laughing.

I quote when handed candy bar, "I no eat that" so I offered him another one and he said yes he ate that kind. He was only about 3 years old.

His father tried to apologize, It did not bother me told him his little one knew what he wanted and was not afraid to say so. I still laugh about it.


----------



## theyarnlady

I made this recipe for beef short ribs and it was hot I mean spicy hot. Recipe called for 11/2 teaspoons pepper then at the last sentence add another 11/2 teaspoons of pepper. It was a tongue burner. Making new sauce for it then will add meat and vegs I drained sauce out of .

Hubby thinks it was a mistake in recipe about pepper. I really should have question it the first time. Do you know you can add sugar so it won't be so spicy. Well I would say about a cup of sugar should have cured that. But all it did was make it sweet and spicy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> So many cute rug Rat's for Halloween.
> 
> One little boy left me in stitches laughing.
> 
> I quote when handed candy bar, "I no eat that" so I offered him another one and he said yes he ate that kind. He was only about 3 years old.
> 
> His father tried to apologize, It did not bother me told him his little one knew what he wanted and was not afraid to say so. I still laugh about it.


We haven't had kids to come to the house in years. All the kids have grown up and moved away. Plus it is dark out here in the country. Every church has a Trunk or Treat. I miss seeing all the kids. 
That is cute of the little boy. What was he dressed as?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I made this recipe for beef short ribs and it was hot I mean spicy hot. Recipe called for 11/2 teaspoons pepper then at the last sentence add another 11/2 teaspoons of pepper. It was a tongue burner. Making new sauce for it then will add meat and vegs I drained sauce out of .
> 
> Hubby thinks it was a mistake in recipe about pepper. I really should have question it the first time. Do you know you can add sugar so it won't be so spicy. Well I would say about a cup of sugar should have cured that. But all it did was make it sweet and spicy.


That sounds so good! We love hot things. I just bought some " Slap Yo Mama" today. I have never heard of the sugar thing. Sounds like the add the potato to suck up too much salt. I couldn't see that worked either. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> We haven't had kids to come to the house in years. All the kids have grown up and moved away. Plus it is dark out here in the country. Every church has a Trunk or Treat. I miss seeing all the kids.
> That is cute of the little boy. What was he dressed as?


He was a ranger and so funny.

Sure would miss seeing them too. They are so sweet. Did notice this year mom's and Dad's together with the children that is a good thing. I remember not having to worry about that when boys went out. Had a small neighbor hood and everyone watch out for the children.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds so good! We love hot things. I just bought some " Slap Yo Mama" today. I have never heard of the sugar thing. Sounds like the add the potato to suck up too much salt. I couldn't see that worked either. :sm06:


But used potatoes and they do suck up salt . But would have to use a lot of potatoes to get rid of spicy.

Slap yo Mama heard and seen that one it puts hot sauce to shame. You like to have mouth and stomach burn and body heat to have to take a shower. I am not into burn baby burn. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> But used potatoes and they do suck up salt . But would have to use a lot of potatoes to get rid of spicy.
> 
> Slap yo Mama heard and seen that one it puts hot sauce to shame. You like to have mouth and stomach burn and body heat to have to take a shower. I am not into burn baby burn. :sm16: :sm23:


You always make me laugh. I put Slap ya Mama on my roast today. I hope I don't burn my family up. :sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I made this recipe for beef short ribs and it was hot I mean spicy hot. Recipe called for 11/2 teaspoons pepper then at the last sentence add another 11/2 teaspoons of pepper. It was a tongue burner. Making new sauce for it then will add meat and vegs I drained sauce out of .
> 
> Hubby thinks it was a mistake in recipe about pepper. I really should have question it the first time. Do you know you can add sugar so it won't be so spicy. Well I would say about a cup of sugar should have cured that. But all it did was make it sweet and spicy.


I love spicy! You are so funny, YL!


----------



## lovethelake

Morning friends. Drove to Ohio to see mom for a week. Hopefully will get home before any snow. She looks great. Will be a great visit!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends. Drove to Ohio to see mom for a week. Hopefully will get home before any snow. She looks great. Will be a great visit!


Safe traveling. That is good news your mom looks great. Enjoy your visit home.
It is rainy here. So much rain in the last 2 months. It is in the 70's and 60's. The leaves are turning but falling as soon as the turn. I want some sun. It is depressing with it so gloomy .


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> So many cute rug Rat's for Halloween.
> 
> One little boy left me in stitches laughing.
> 
> I quote when handed candy bar, "I no eat that" so I offered him another one and he said yes he ate that kind. He was only about 3 years old.
> 
> His father tried to apologize, It did not bother me told him his little one knew what he wanted and was not afraid to say so. I still laugh about it.


We only had 21 trick or treaters -- all very cute in their costumes and most were preschool. One of the neighbours told me earlier that not many kids came around anymore and only about half the houses had their lights on.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We haven't had kids to come to the house in years. All the kids have grown up and moved away. Plus it is dark out here in the country. Every church has a Trunk or Treat. I miss seeing all the kids.
> That is cute of the little boy. What was he dressed as?


We haven't lived in town for more than 25 years so I was hoping for more kids but its probably safer and more convenient for parents to take their kids to community events. When I had the shop in town, we had trick or treating the Saturday before Halloween and usually had more than 800 kids come through.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> You always make me laugh. I put Slap ya Mama on my roast today. I hope I don't burn my family up. :sm06:


How was the roast?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I love spicy! You are so funny, YL!


How are you doing LL?


----------



## west coast kitty

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends. Drove to Ohio to see mom for a week. Hopefully will get home before any snow. She looks great. Will be a great visit!


Have a great visit


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How was the roast?


It was good. No one noticed. It wasn't too hot.
How is your mother doing?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was good. No one noticed. It wasn't too hot.
> How is your mother doing?


Not too hot for you might be very hot for me :sm17:

Some days are better than others for Mom, but in general her health and energy keeps slipping. Thanks for asking ♥

How's your Mama doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Not too hot for you might be very hot for me :sm17:
> 
> Some days are better than others for Mom, but in general her health and energy keeps slipping. Thanks for asking ♥
> 
> How's your Mama doing?


Sorry to hear. ♥
Mama is going good. She called yesterday while I was in church looking for my DB and SIL. She said something must have happened to them because they were 2 hours late for lunch. She had set her clock back in the wrong direction so she was early for lunch. She was upset she had done it and kinda embarrassed.
I tried to remind her of the time I had set the clock like that and arrived at church two hours early . No one was there on a Sunday at 8:00. I felt so silly.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Have a great visit


I hope your visit WCK was wonderful.


----------



## lovethelake

Morning
All is good. Having fun taking mom to every appointment she planned for this week knowing I was going to be in town. She looks good for 85 and is still 'with it'. Going to be here for a few more days and still have a lot on our agenda. My sister will be in town for Thanksgiving, so she will have more support at the end of the month. 

Take care!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> All is good. Having fun taking mom to every appointment she planned for this week knowing I was going to be in town. She looks good for 85 and is still 'with it'. Going to be here for a few more days and still have a lot on our agenda. My sister will be in town for Thanksgiving, so she will have more support at the end of the month.
> 
> Take care!


I know you are a blessing to your mother. That is nice your sister will be there after you leave.

My family is getting ready for the big deer hunt this Saturday. They are acting crazed. ha. They have so much fun ! 
I have made them 4 loaves of bread and pumpkin bread to take with them for the big dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you are a blessing to your mother. That is nice your sister will be there after you leave.
> 
> My family is getting ready for the big deer hunt this Saturday. They are acting crazed. ha. They have so much fun !
> I have made them 4 loaves of bread and pumpkin bread to take with them for the big dinner tomorrow.


You're a good wife/mother.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you are a blessing to your mother. That is nice your sister will be there after you leave.
> 
> My family is getting ready for the big deer hunt this Saturday. They are acting crazed. ha. They have so much fun !
> I have made them 4 loaves of bread and pumpkin bread to take with them for the big dinner tomorrow.


That means you will be having fun too. What will you be doing on your vacation from them all??


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> All is good. Having fun taking mom to every appointment she planned for this week knowing I was going to be in town. She looks good for 85 and is still 'with it'. Going to be here for a few more days and still have a lot on our agenda. My sister will be in town for Thanksgiving, so she will have more support at the end of the month.
> 
> Take care!


It sounds like your mom is a smart lady. Knows what she needs to be done and knows you will be there to help her do it.

Can tell you love her or you would be on your way home.

Hope when I get to be 85 I am doing as good as she is.


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK,

How is your mom doing? How are you doing? Are you staying out of trouble with the new neighbors? :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> That means you will be having fun too. What will you be doing on your vacation from them all??


Trying to clean up the mess they created getting ready. :sm06: :sm05: :sm16: 
I will knit some and watch movies while Chewy is bossing me around. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady

Tonight snow 1 to 2 inches by morning. Yeah I am so happy it is going to snow and be cold too. Who could ask for anything more?????

I wish you could see this craft room. It is full of boxes and those bags you use vaccum tothe air out of. It is all son and daughter in laws quilts and clothes. Want to make more space so brought them in from garage and taking the air oooout of them. They are so fun to do watch the air come out of them and squeeze to little bag. To bad can't do that with body wouldn't that be fun.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Trying to clean up the mess they created getting ready. :sm06: :sm05: :sm16:
> I will knit some and watch movies while Chewy is bossing me around. :sm02:


Ah now that is what I call fun just you the Chew and every thing you could do with out any one telling you what they want when they want and how they want.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Tonight snow 1 to 2 inches by morning. Yeah I am so happy it is going to snow and be cold too. Who could ask for anything more?????
> 
> I wish you could see this craft room. It is full of boxes and those bags you use vaccum tothe air out of. It is all son and daughter in laws quilts and clothes. Want to make more space so brought them in from garage and taking the air oooout of them. They are so fun to do watch the air come out of them and squeeze to little bag. To bad can't do that with body wouldn't that be fun.


We are finally getting cold here. Tomorrow it may freeze. I am so happy I got my flowers in early. I usually wait until I hear the geese going further south but haven't heard them yet. I guess they haven't gotten the call. Or I was to busy doing something inside.
I love the vacuum bags! I did DH's mattress for the camper a few years ago. Yes it did fluff back out the next year. I tried again but couldn't get it to again. Wonder what I did wrong?
Well the state of Arkansas voted in gambling. Guess where one is going to be? Yes on the outskirts of town in one of the cotton fields. Just what we need with the legalized marijuana we voted in last election. World has gone nuts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Ah now that is what I call fun just you the Chew and every thing you could do with out any one telling you what they want when they want and how they want.


That is the fun part. I always look forward to their trip and get mad if they dare come home early. Shame on me. :sm12:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are finally getting cold here. Tomorrow it may freeze. I am so happy I got my flowers in early. I usually wait until I hear the geese going further south but haven't heard them yet. I guess they haven't gotten the call. Or I was to busy doing something inside.
> I love the vacuum bags! I did DH's mattress for the camper a few years ago. Yes it did fluff back out the next year. I tried again but couldn't get it to again. Wonder what I did wrong?
> Well the state of Arkansas voted in gambling. Guess where one is going to be? Yes on the outskirts of town in one of the cotton fields. Just what we need with the legalized marijuana we voted in last election. World has gone nuts.


I had same thing open quilt bag and could not get it to go down again.

World has not gone nuts, it's just the nuts have turn the world into crazies.

Do not let them know you are normal they will come looking for you to get you to change your mind. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is the fun part. I always look forward to their trip and get mad if they dare come home early. Shame on me. :sm12:


Ah would love to have that here. A week alone oh my gosh I would not get out of my PJ's would not do dishes have take out and boy would I be so relax from all the sleep I would be getting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Ah would love to have that here. A week alone oh my gosh I would not get out of my PJ's would not do dishes have take out and boy would I be so relax from all the sleep I would be getting.


It really is nice. Unless one of them come home early. the just want to sleep in their bed but it messes with my do nothing plans.
Yesterday I got up early. I put my roast in the crock pot. Then I god dressed to go shopping for food. We got a call from a nephew that he was coming and be here in a few minutes. When I met him outside . Odis has ran away and was over her acting nuts. I said I am going shopping so someone else would have to get them. I let Chew out so he could round Otis up. I left and I got a call that DH had got them in the house. When I got home both of the giant dogs had ran in and out with muddle feet. When I open the door I know on of them had a big accident. I call GS to come get Otis and clean up the mess. Poor dogs didn't make a messs. It was just my cooking that stunk .It was their fault with all the paw prints.The guys didn't care what my house looked like. They were to busy shooting the guns outback.
:sm22:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> It really is nice. Unless one of them come home early. the just want to sleep in their bed but it messes with my do nothing plans.
> Yesterday I got up early. I put my roast in the crock pot. Then I god dressed to go shopping for food. We got a call from a nephew that he was coming and be here in a few minutes. When I met him outside . Odis has ran away and was over her acting nuts. I said I am going shopping so someone else would have to get them. I let Chew out so he could round Otis up. I left and I got a call that DH had got them in the house. When I got home both of the giant dogs had ran in and out with muddle feet. When I open the door I know on of them had a big accident. I call GS to come get Otis and clean up the mess. Poor dogs didn't make a messs. It was just my cooking that stunk .It was their fault with all the paw prints.The guys didn't care what my house looked like. They were to busy shooting the guns outback.
> :sm22:


Oh dear so much for peace and quite.. Now wait a min why would your cooking stink? Poor puppies just being dogs got them into trouble. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear so much for peace and quite.. Now wait a min why would your cooking stink? Poor puppies just being dogs got them into trouble. :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


The roast in the crockpot with onions. I don't know why it smelled so yucky plus dog breath and sweat in a closed up space. :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK,
> 
> How is your mom doing? How are you doing? Are you staying out of trouble with the new neighbors? :sm17:


It's been a rough week Yarnie. Mom's been having a lot more problems with her legs and fell a couple of times. Thankfully she didn't injure herself but her right leg is infected now. The in-home urgent care team was working with her and the nurses yesterday to try to keep her out of hospital but she ended up in ER last night anyway and is waiting to be admitted hopefully sometime today. I'll be there on Tues.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a rough week Yarnie. Mom's been having a lot more problems with her legs and fell a couple of times. Thankfully she didn't injure herself but her right leg is infected now. The in-home urgent care team was working with her and the nurses yesterday to try to keep her out of hospital but she ended up in ER last night anyway and is waiting to be admitted hopefully sometime today. I'll be there on Tues.


This breaks my heart to hear your mother fell. I pray she is comfortable soon. It is a shame she can't get in the hospital to get better care. I am glad you are going to see her again.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

LTL I am sure you know this. I wish I could have copied the pic.
Anzac Heroes. Lest We Forget, the Dogs of War!

One Airedale, named Jack, came to the rescue of his battalion when they found themselves totally cut off, surrounded by shell-holes and barbed wire - and needed to summon reinforcements.

Jack was one of some 20,000 dogs to serve on the Western Front, and like many, he was recruited from London’s Battersea Dogs Home.

Jack -- War Hero
Just an Airedale dog . . . but a hero who in 1918 saved a whole British battalion from being annihilated by the enemy. Airedale Jack was sent over to France as a messenger and guard. There was a big push on, and he was taken by the Sherwood Foresters (Nottinghamshire and Derbyshire Regiment) to an advance post. The battle raged, and things went badly against the Foresters. The enemy sent across a terrific barrage, cutting off every line of communication with headquarters, four miles behind the lines. It was certain that the entire battalion would be wiped out unless reinforcements could be secured from headquarters, but how? It was impossible for any man to creep through the walls of death that surrounded them. But there was just one chance - Airedale Jack.
Lieutenant Hunter slipped the vital message into the leather pouch attached to the dog's collar. A pat on the head and then simply: 'Good-bye Jack . . . Go back, boy'. The battalion watched Jack slip quietly away, keeping close to the ground and taking advantage of whatever cover there was, as he had been trained to do. The bombardment continued, and the shells fell all around him. A piece of shrapnel smashed the dog's lower jaw . . . but he carried on. Another missile tore open his tough, black and tan coat from shoulder to haunch - but on he went, slipping from shell-crater to trench. With his forepaw shattered, Jack had to drag his wounded body along the ground for the last three kilometres. There was the glaze of death in his eyes when he reached headquarters - but he had done a hero's work and saved the battalion. He was presented with a posthumous VC. In the British War Museum is a small wooden stand . . . to the memory of Airedale Jack, a hero of the Great War.
Jack was one of 20,000 dogs that served in the British Army in the Great War. Today their successors train in the 1st Military Working Dog Regiment, and go on to serve in variety of roles: counter insurgency operations; detection of Improvised Explosive Devices; assistance in the searching of routes, buildings and vehicles; enhancing security and patrolling key installations.
Jack celebrates the courage and contribution of all the animals that served and often died in the wars of the 20th century and beyond. Horses, mules, donkeys, elephants, camels, oxen, bullocks, cats and canaries supported British, Commonwealth and Allied forces across the globe, often in appalling conditions and without complaint.
#anzac #WarDogs #AiredaleTerrier


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It's been a rough week Yarnie. Mom's been having a lot more problems with her legs and fell a couple of times. Thankfully she didn't injure herself but her right leg is infected now. The in-home urgent care team was working with her and the nurses yesterday to try to keep her out of hospital but she ended up in ER last night anyway and is waiting to be admitted hopefully sometime today. I'll be there on Tues.


Sorry late getting back to you. Oh dear, I am sorry about what your mom is having to go through. 
It I am sure is weighing heavy on you.

It will be good for you to go there and am glad you will be.

Have a safe trip home and am sure it will lift your mom's spirits to see you as it will with your dad also.

Your mom and dad will be in my thoughts and prayers, as will you.

God Bless you sweet lady.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL I am sure you know this. I wish I could have copied the pic.
> Anzac Heroes. Lest We Forget, the Dogs of War!
> 
> One Airedale, named Jack, came to the rescue of his battalion when they found themselves totally cut off, surrounded by shell-holes and barbed wire - and needed to summon reinforcements.
> 
> Jack was one of some 20,000 dogs to serve on the Western Front, and like many, he was recruited from London's Battersea Dogs Home.
> 
> Jack -- War Hero
> Just an Airedale dog . . . but a hero who in 1918 saved a whole British battalion from being annihilated by the enemy. Airedale Jack was sent over to France as a messenger and guard. There was a big push on, and he was taken by the Sherwood Foresters (Nottinghamshire and Derbyshire Regiment) to an advance post. The battle raged, and things went badly against the Foresters. The enemy sent across a terrific barrage, cutting off every line of communication with headquarters, four miles behind the lines. It was certain that the entire battalion would be wiped out unless reinforcements could be secured from headquarters, but how? It was impossible for any man to creep through the walls of death that surrounded them. But there was just one chance - Airedale Jack.
> Lieutenant Hunter slipped the vital message into the leather pouch attached to the dog's collar. A pat on the head and then simply: 'Good-bye Jack . . . Go back, boy'. The battalion watched Jack slip quietly away, keeping close to the ground and taking advantage of whatever cover there was, as he had been trained to do. The bombardment continued, and the shells fell all around him. A piece of shrapnel smashed the dog's lower jaw . . . but he carried on. Another missile tore open his tough, black and tan coat from shoulder to haunch - but on he went, slipping from shell-crater to trench. With his forepaw shattered, Jack had to drag his wounded body along the ground for the last three kilometres. There was the glaze of death in his eyes when he reached headquarters - but he had done a hero's work and saved the battalion. He was presented with a posthumous VC. In the British War Museum is a small wooden stand . . . to the memory of Airedale Jack, a hero of the Great War.
> Jack was one of 20,000 dogs that served in the British Army in the Great War. Today their successors train in the 1st Military Working Dog Regiment, and go on to serve in variety of roles: counter insurgency operations; detection of Improvised Explosive Devices; assistance in the searching of routes, buildings and vehicles; enhancing security and patrolling key installations.
> Jack celebrates the courage and contribution of all the animals that served and often died in the wars of the 20th century and beyond. Horses, mules, donkeys, elephants, camels, oxen, bullocks, cats and canaries supported British, Commonwealth and Allied forces across the globe, often in appalling conditions and without complaint.
> #anzac #WarDogs #AiredaleTerrier


Thank you for sharing this wonderful story, about another hero .


----------



## theyarnlady

Have done nothing of late just lazy. Went out to eat for veteran's day. Texas Road House gave free meals to service member and vet's . It was very kind of them to do it.

They had a member play taps, then they sung national anthem. I could not stop crying don't even know why as I have never done that before. Sad yes but crying I really need to get some sleep as have been hour sleeping sleep an hour then awake two hours. Does not make for a sane person next day.

Hope all are well and happy do miss our getting together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Have done nothing of late just lazy. Went out to eat for veteran's day. Texas Road House gave free meals to service member and vet's . It was very kind of them to do it.
> 
> They had a member play taps, then they sung national anthem. I could not stop crying don't even know why as I have never done that before. Sad yes but crying I really need to get some sleep as have been hour sleeping sleep an hour then awake two hours. Does not make for a sane person next day.
> 
> Hope all are well and happy do miss our getting together.


How wonderful! I am sure your DH really found proud he served our country and was celebrated today. I don't blame you I cried looking at the things on facebook today honoring our vets. I wanted to put my Daddy's pic up but knew I would have a melt down.
The family came back tonight. I was happy. I missed them. They will go back next weekend.
Anyone else having Thanksgiving at your home?
Praying you have a good trip back home this week WCK. My heart is with you. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This breaks my heart to hear your mother fell. I pray she is comfortable soon. It is a shame she can't get in the hospital to get better care. I am glad you are going to see her again.♥


She doesn't want to be in the hospital and once she is stabilized we are hopeful she can come back home. The team of home care nurses can provide palliative care for her and the urgent response team can do wound care and blood work. She will be much more comfortable and will receive good care at home. We will have to arrange for a hospital bed to be delivered and move furniture around and Mom isn't happy about that but better than being in the hospital.

Mom was admitted yesterday morning but there isn't an available bed in a medical ward so she has been in 2 different units so far. She will probably still be in the hospital when I get there, but hoping her potassium levels are under control and she can stand up while I'm still there so I can see her at home.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> LTL I am sure you know this. I wish I could have copied the pic.
> Anzac Heroes. Lest We Forget, the Dogs of War!
> 
> One Airedale, named Jack, came to the rescue of his battalion when they found themselves totally cut off, surrounded by shell-holes and barbed wire - and needed to summon reinforcements.
> 
> Jack was one of some 20,000 dogs to serve on the Western Front, and like many, he was recruited from London's Battersea Dogs Home.
> 
> Jack -- War Hero
> Just an Airedale dog . . . but a hero who in 1918 saved a whole British battalion from being annihilated by the enemy. Airedale Jack was sent over to France as a messenger and guard. There was a big push on, and he was taken by the Sherwood Foresters (Nottinghamshire and Derbyshire Regiment) to an advance post. The battle raged, and things went badly against the Foresters. The enemy sent across a terrific barrage, cutting off every line of communication with headquarters, four miles behind the lines. It was certain that the entire battalion would be wiped out unless reinforcements could be secured from headquarters, but how? It was impossible for any man to creep through the walls of death that surrounded them. But there was just one chance - Airedale Jack.
> Lieutenant Hunter slipped the vital message into the leather pouch attached to the dog's collar. A pat on the head and then simply: 'Good-bye Jack . . . Go back, boy'. The battalion watched Jack slip quietly away, keeping close to the ground and taking advantage of whatever cover there was, as he had been trained to do. The bombardment continued, and the shells fell all around him. A piece of shrapnel smashed the dog's lower jaw . . . but he carried on. Another missile tore open his tough, black and tan coat from shoulder to haunch - but on he went, slipping from shell-crater to trench. With his forepaw shattered, Jack had to drag his wounded body along the ground for the last three kilometres. There was the glaze of death in his eyes when he reached headquarters - but he had done a hero's work and saved the battalion. He was presented with a posthumous VC. In the British War Museum is a small wooden stand . . . to the memory of Airedale Jack, a hero of the Great War.
> Jack was one of 20,000 dogs that served in the British Army in the Great War. Today their successors train in the 1st Military Working Dog Regiment, and go on to serve in variety of roles: counter insurgency operations; detection of Improvised Explosive Devices; assistance in the searching of routes, buildings and vehicles; enhancing security and patrolling key installations.
> Jack celebrates the courage and contribution of all the animals that served and often died in the wars of the 20th century and beyond. Horses, mules, donkeys, elephants, camels, oxen, bullocks, cats and canaries supported British, Commonwealth and Allied forces across the globe, often in appalling conditions and without complaint.
> #anzac #WarDogs #AiredaleTerrier


An amazing dog ♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry late getting back to you. Oh dear, I am sorry about what your mom is having to go through.
> It I am sure is weighing heavy on you.
> 
> It will be good for you to go there and am glad you will be.
> 
> Have a safe trip home and am sure it will lift your mom's spirits to see you as it will with your dad also.
> 
> Your mom and dad will be in my thoughts and prayers, as will you.
> 
> God Bless you sweet lady.


Thank you Yarnie; love you ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It really is nice. Unless one of them come home early. the just want to sleep in their bed but it messes with my do nothing plans.
> Yesterday I got up early. I put my roast in the crock pot. Then I god dressed to go shopping for food. We got a call from a nephew that he was coming and be here in a few minutes. When I met him outside . Odis has ran away and was over her acting nuts. I said I am going shopping so someone else would have to get them. I let Chew out so he could round Otis up. I left and I got a call that DH had got them in the house. When I got home both of the giant dogs had ran in and out with muddle feet. When I open the door I know on of them had a big accident. I call GS to come get Otis and clean up the mess. Poor dogs didn't make a messs. It was just my cooking that stunk .It was their fault with all the paw prints.The guys didn't care what my house looked like. They were to busy shooting the guns outback.
> :sm22:


Never boring in the CB house!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Have done nothing of late just lazy. Went out to eat for veteran's day. Texas Road House gave free meals to service member and vet's . It was very kind of them to do it.
> 
> They had a member play taps, then they sung national anthem. I could not stop crying don't even know why as I have never done that before. Sad yes but crying I really need to get some sleep as have been hour sleeping sleep an hour then awake two hours. Does not make for a sane person next day.
> 
> Hope all are well and happy do miss our getting together.


I'm glad you were able to share the day with service members and people who appreciate their service. A friend posted this link yesterday and Canadians are also grateful for the service and sacrifice of our military. She rewrote the words to Hallelujah to honour veterans.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1711346652505877



I hope you slept well, sounds like you really need it


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How wonderful! I am sure your DH really found proud he served our country and was celebrated today. I don't blame you I cried looking at the things on facebook today honoring our vets. I wanted to put my Daddy's pic up but knew I would have a melt down.
> The family came back tonight. I was happy. I missed them. They will go back next weekend.
> Anyone else having Thanksgiving at your home?
> Praying you have a good trip back home this week WCK. My heart is with you. ♥


I know you really miss your Dad, but know you have lots of good memories so he is always alive in your heart.

Thank you CB; love you ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> She doesn't want to be in the hospital and once she is stabilized we are hopeful she can come back home. The team of home care nurses can provide palliative care for her and the urgent response team can do wound care and blood work. She will be much more comfortable and will receive good care at home. We will have to arrange for a hospital bed to be delivered and move furniture around and Mom isn't happy about that but better than being in the hospital.
> 
> Mom was admitted yesterday morning but there isn't an available bed in a medical ward so she has been in 2 different units so far. She will probably still be in the hospital when I get there, but hoping her potassium levels are under control and she can stand up while I'm still there so I can see her at home.


I pray your mother will get the help she needs. Praying to the Father to send help for her. She needs good caregivers right now. I pray she gets them. Father stay there with our friends mother. Give her the peace and love she needs in her spiritl We love you Lord and are expecting you to wait over her until she is ready to come be with you.Give WCK and her family peace she needs to get thru this firey ordeal. Four man is in the fire. Thank Lord for hearing our pray. Give Wck peace and mercy during this trial. Love you WCK. Let us know who she is when you get back. Lord Bless the whole family.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Birthday Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Yarnie!


Thank you and thank you for the card so I had a good giggle over that.

Hey Admin sent me a birthday notice and said all of KP wishes me a happy birthday. I didn't know I was that famous that all those on KP knew little old me. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

Life seem to be running all the wrong ways for those on DP of late. 

Just praying for all of them know you are too CB.

How is your weather down there? Said on news you were having snow and ice storms?.

Hope LTL is doing o.k. and is home or staying at her mom's for a bit more. They are getting bad snow and sleet.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you Yarnie; love you ♥


Good morning everyone. Snow here! Ugh. Not even winter!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Good morning everyone. Snow here! Ugh. Not even winter!


We got snow Wednesday. First time we have had it that early. Everyone went nuts. It melted yesterday. Going to be 60 today. Up and down. It is okay if it melts the next day but I know it doesn't up there.
How are you feeling?


----------



## lovethelake

Morning,
Got home safely and missed the snow. But then we got more rain and really windy storms. So I had the grands for two days because school was cancelled because of power outages and downed trees. Still need to unpack, just too pooped. Mom is doing great for 85, but boy is she stubborn and prideful. Her knees are so arthritic but she won't use her scooter to go down for dinner. Going to my son's home for Thanksgiving, which will be great but I will miss doing the cooking.

More later...….need coffee


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Morning,
> Got home safely and missed the snow. But then we got more rain and really windy storms. So I had the grands for two days because school was cancelled because of power outages and downed trees. Still need to unpack, just too pooped. Mom is doing great for 85, but boy is she stubborn and prideful. Her knees are so arthritic but she won't use her scooter to go down for dinner. Going to my son's home for Thanksgiving, which will be great but I will miss doing the cooking.
> 
> More later...….need coffee


I am glad you made it home. Great news your Mom is doing great. I think stubborn and prideful goes with that generation. We don't call them great for no reason. :sm17: 
Enjoy the relaxing of no cooking.I know hard but you can do it. :sm09: Enjoy the grands.

My gang killed 3 deer and 1 hog. Only one was kept for jerky. The other went to the needy. I am going to cook and not worry about the
messy house. After all it is just family. They only want the food anyway.
:sm05:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We got snow Wednesday. First time we have had it that early. Everyone went nuts. It melted yesterday. Going to be 60 today. Up and down. It is okay if it melts the next day but I know it doesn't up there.
> How are you feeling?[/quote
> 
> Feeling the same. I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving. And everyone else, too, on KP. Can't believe you've had snow!


----------



## theyarnlady

lovethelake said:


> Morning,
> Got home safely and missed the snow. But then we got more rain and really windy storms. So I had the grands for two days because school was cancelled because of power outages and downed trees. Still need to unpack, just too pooped. Mom is doing great for 85, but boy is she stubborn and prideful. Her knees are so arthritic but she won't use her scooter to go down for dinner. Going to my son's home for Thanksgiving, which will be great but I will miss doing the cooking.
> 
> More later...….need coffee


Yes it is nice to cook but you need a bit of pampering too lady.

Sometimes I think being stubborn is a good thing. Have seen older people who are live longer. 85 isn't it nice to see her like that

Glad you got home before weather turn bad. But sounds like home weather was just as bad.

You need a good rest to heck with the unpacking.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you made it home. Great news your Mom is doing great. I think stubborn and prideful goes with that generation. We don't call them great for no reason. :sm17:
> Enjoy the relaxing of no cooking.I know hard but you can do it. :sm09: Enjoy the grands.
> 
> My gang killed 3 deer and 1 hog. Only one was kept for jerky. The other went to the needy. I am going to cook and not worry about the
> messy house. After all it is just family. They only want the food anyway.
> :sm05:


That is great that they give deer to needy . Now piggy should go to market like the poem say's.

too funny messy house and all want food. Catering service seems to be what is needed.


----------



## theyarnlady

Blessed Thanksgiving to all. May God bless you and the family with joy love and good food .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> That is great that they give deer to needy . Now piggy should go to market like the poem say's.
> 
> too funny messy house and all want food. Catering service seems to be what is needed.


You are funny. I never thought of it that way with the piggy.
I got the house semi clean. Now for everyone to track it back up. I got all my fancy dishes out. I make my pies, cornbread and fruit salad tomorrow. The gang is going back to camp tomorrow afternoon and returning for Thanksgiving.
What are you doing to celebrate? Just remember no lettuce it has ecoli or something nasty.

:sm13:


----------



## theyarnlady

Ingrid your in my thoughts and prayers want you to know that.

LL, praying for you too hope all goes well . 

CB and LTL hope you are all well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I am getting to see my great nephews this Friday. They are in town tomorrow. I made them each a comfort doll for Christmas. I had fun. They are so easy and you can use your stash. I tried to make them with the same hair and eye colors. I will try to remember to take a pic before I give them away.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are funny. I never thought of it that way with the piggy.
> I got the house semi clean. Now for everyone to track it back up. I got all my fancy dishes out. I make my pies, cornbread and fruit salad tomorrow. The gang is going back to camp tomorrow afternoon and returning for Thanksgiving.
> What are you doing to celebrate? Just remember no lettuce it has ecoli or something nasty.
> 
> :sm13:


Well we were invited to DIL's mom and Dad's house but just want to stay home. Have Turkey breast ready for oven , after defrosting it. Have broth for gravy ready to go. Have canned yams for hubby and not doing pie. So that should be a quick meal and a long nap. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting to see my great nephews this Friday. They are in town tomorrow. I made them each a comfort doll for Christmas. I had fun. They are so easy and you can use your stash. I tried to make them with the same hair and eye colors. I will try to remember to take a pic before I give them away.


Oh that sounds so neat a great nephew . Your a love to make dolls for them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Well we were invited to DIL's mom and Dad's house but just want to stay home. Have Turkey breast ready for oven , after defrosting it. Have broth for gravy ready to go. Have canned yams for hubby and not doing pie. So that should be a quick meal and a long nap. :sm02:


That sounds like a good plan to me. So much trouble doing it all that cleaning and cooking well mainly the cleaning. Naps are great on holidays. We do that on Christmas when we are alone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK I hope you are ok.
LL I hope you get a good report next week.

I just saw this video. I need to teach Chewy how to do it.




We need something to laugh about these days.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1665909263497562


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I hope you are ok.
> LL I hope you get a good report next week.
> 
> I just saw this video. I need to teach Chewy how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need something to laugh about these days.


You do know that Chewy could do it but not the way you would like him too. He would bury them where ever and not in a row. He may even put one under hen to hatch. I could see him doing that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> You do know that Chewy could do it but not the way you would like him too. He would bury them where ever and not in a row. He may even put one under hen to hatch. I could see him doing that.


I can see him throwing it and then chasing it. I had to keep a gallon of ammonia around my potato bin when he was a puppy because he would steal them and play with them. I know he wouldn't do it my way. 
:sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can see him throwing it and then chasing it. I had to keep a gallon of ammonia around my potato bin when he was a puppy because he would steal them and play with them. I know he wouldn't do it my way.
> :sm16:


Now that sounds like the Chewy I have grown to love. If you can't play with it what is it good for.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I made my bread dough Monday and it is in the fridge. This is what it looks like.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=424614284560326


Help me Ethel I mean Yarnie. :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Love to you all.


----------



## lovethelake

Happy Thanksgiving friends. We are part of the deep freeze, so after dinner am going to come home and get the wood burning stove going. It is going to be a day of family, fun, food and then fire!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

lovethelake said:


> Happy Thanksgiving friends. We are part of the deep freeze, so after dinner am going to come home and get the wood burning stove going. It is going to be a day of family, fun, food and then fire!


That sounds wonderful! Enjoy your day. XX
Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

Happy Thanksgiving you guys! I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Happy Thanksgiving you guys! I hope you all have a wonderful day!


Thanks KFK! Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## theyarnlady

Glad to see everyone had a nice thanksgiving. Same here quite but nice. KFN sure you had a lovely thanksgiving with the family.

LTL same as KFN sure it was lovely.

LL are you getting the snow. We were told at beginning of last week to expect up to 8 inches. Then in middle of week went down to about 4 inches that we were going to get.

By Thanksgiving day we were to expect 1 to 2 inches.

Well last night it was to be a dusting . Guess what no snow no dusting just high winds. 
got to love the weather reports. At the beginning of this the weather man was advising to get good stock up be for it started. They wonder why we do not believe it when they say it is going to be bad????? They need to get a bucket of water ice means cold put a flag up the pol if it is waving in the air it is called wind. If there is white on the ground it is snow. empty a plastic bucket if water inside it is raining. How hard is that to do. I think we all could be better at the weather then what we have on tv. :sm10: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to see everyone had a nice thanksgiving. Same here quite but nice. KFN sure you had a lovely thanksgiving with the family.
> 
> LTL same as KFN sure it was lovely.
> 
> LL are you getting the snow. We were told at beginning of last week to expect up to 8 inches. Then in middle of week went down to about 4 inches that we were going to get.
> 
> By Thanksgiving day we were to expect 1 to 2 inches.
> 
> Well last night it was to be a dusting . Guess what no snow no dusting just high winds.
> got to love the weather reports. At the beginning of this the weather man was advising to get good stock up be for it started. They wonder why we do not believe it when they say it is going to be bad????? They need to get a bucket of water ice means cold put a flag up the pol if it is waving in the air it is called wind. If there is white on the ground it is snow. empty a plastic bucket if water inside it is raining. How hard is that to do. I think we all could be better at the weather then what we have on tv. :sm10: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


It was nice. I had 8 for lunch. My GD helped me wash up. Next day when the guys were gone I went to my brother's house. I got to see my great nephews mama, my sister and my niece and nephew. The little one really entertained us. I havn't laughed so hard in a long time. Since I broke my chair on KP> The boys liked their comfort dolls and money. They are so sweet but so wild. The danced all over the place one of them even played like he was a DJ. I wish I could have spent more time with them but they had to be back for work .
We are getting the bad wind and cold. I don't know if we will get the snow.
I have to take my mother to dr tomorrow and don't want to go in bad weather.
How are you doing WCK?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to see everyone had a nice thanksgiving. Same here quite but nice. KFN sure you had a lovely thanksgiving with the family.
> 
> LTL same as KFN sure it was lovely.
> 
> LL are you getting the snow. We were told at beginning of last week to expect up to 8 inches. Then in middle of week went down to about 4 inches that we were going to get.
> 
> By Thanksgiving day we were to expect 1 to 2 inches.
> 
> Well last night it was to be a dusting . Guess what no snow no dusting just high winds.
> got to love the weather reports. At the beginning of this the weather man was advising to get good stock up be for it started. They wonder why we do not believe it when they say it is going to be bad????? They need to get a bucket of water ice means cold put a flag up the pol if it is waving in the air it is called wind. If there is white on the ground it is snow. empty a plastic bucket if water inside it is raining. How hard is that to do. I think we all could be better at the weather then what we have on tv. :sm10: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Glad you avoided the snow Yarnie. You can put the weathermen in their place :sm23:

We've been getting lots of rain but it hasn't been very cold. Still down and out with the flu so I haven't accomplished anything this past week except for passing the bug on to DH. We are both hacking and wheezing.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was nice. I had 8 for lunch. My GD helped me wash up. Next day when the guys were gone I went to my brother's house. I got to see my great nephews mama, my sister and my niece and nephew. The little one really entertained us. I havn't laughed so hard in a long time. Since I broke my chair on KP> The boys liked their comfort dolls and money. They are so sweet but so wild. The danced all over the place one of them even played like he was a DJ. I wish I could have spent more time with them but they had to be back for work .
> We are getting the bad wind and cold. I don't know if we will get the snow.
> I have to take my mother to dr tomorrow and don't want to go in bad weather.
> How are you doing WCK?


Oh know that sounds like a nice day and help from GD is especial nice.

Oh you must of had a good time with family when you are breaking a new chair in. :sm17:

Hope all you get is wind , you sure do not need snow.

Is your mom going in for a check up?

Off to bed . God bless and keep you in his arms


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was nice. I had 8 for lunch. My GD helped me wash up. Next day when the guys were gone I went to my brother's house. I got to see my great nephews mama, my sister and my niece and nephew. The little one really entertained us. I havn't laughed so hard in a long time. Since I broke my chair on KP> The boys liked their comfort dolls and money. They are so sweet but so wild. The danced all over the place one of them even played like he was a DJ. I wish I could have spent more time with them but they had to be back for work .
> We are getting the bad wind and cold. I don't know if we will get the snow.
> I have to take my mother to dr tomorrow and don't want to go in bad weather.
> How are you doing WCK?


Sounds like a lovely Thanksgiving. Wonderful you were able to spend time with the babies and rest of the family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh know that sounds like a nice day and help from GD is especial nice.
> 
> Oh you must of had a good time with family when you are breaking a new chair in. :sm17:
> 
> Hope all you get is wind , you sure do not need snow.
> 
> Is your mom going in for a check up?
> 
> Off to bed . God bless and keep you in his arms


Yes just a yearly checkup.Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a lovely Thanksgiving. Wonderful you were able to spend time with the babies and rest of the family.


Have you heard from your mother? Hope you are feeling better too.♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Good Morning everyone. Snow disappearing here. Thank goodness. Hope everyone's well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Good Morning everyone. Snow disappearing here. Thank goodness. Hope everyone's well.


I am glad your snow is melting. How much did you get?
It was close to 70 Saturday then the wind came thru and it got down to 32 last night. The weather is so up and down. It is going to be sunny here this week. I am so glad because we have gotten rain since we got back from vacation labor day week.
Is anyone knitting something for Christmas gifts?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad your snow is melting. How much did you get?
> It was close to 70 Saturday then the wind came thru and it got down to 32 last night. The weather is so up and down. It is going to be sunny here this week. I am so glad because we have gotten rain since we got back from vacation labor day week.
> Is anyone knitting something for Christmas gifts?


Have something started but have to knit myself a hat. Why because I gave what I had to Good will and forgot about making a new one. So this week with temps in the 20's and wind blowing 
took out my gloves scarfs ect and no hat. How smart is that.


----------



## theyarnlady

CB don't know if you get Mr.Food down there . He is usual on TV afternoon news. He has a recipe for Country Bumpkin fried steak. I kid you not. Just type in Mr. Food recipes and see. I didn't know you were that famous as to have a special recipe name after you. 

Can I be the first to get your autograph??? :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

LL glad your snow melted , seem east coast is having a problem with it all.


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK , do hope you are feeling a bit better. With both of you under the weather makes it harder to get better.

Take care now rest drink fluid . May I suggest a bottle of wine should put you in the mood to sleep. :sm16: :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> CB don't know if you get Mr.Food down there . He is usual on TV afternoon news. He has a recipe for Country Bumpkin fried steak. I kid you not. Just type in Mr. Food recipes and see. I didn't know you were that famous as to have a special recipe name after you.
> 
> Can I be the first to get your autograph??? :sm17: :sm17:


I don't know if we get Mr. Food or not. I found the recipe.https://www.pinterest.com/pin/561894490999669919/
I will have to try it. Who knew I had someone make me famous with food.
I think you have a few of my autographs on paper. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you avoided the snow Yarnie. You can put the weathermen in their place :sm23:
> 
> We've been getting lots of rain but it hasn't been very cold. Still down and out with the flu so I haven't accomplished anything this past week except for passing the bug on to DH. We are both hacking and wheezing.


How are both of you doing today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Have something started but have to knit myself a hat. Why because I gave what I had to Good will and forgot about making a new one. So this week with temps in the 20's and wind blowing
> took out my gloves scarfs ect and no hat. How smart is that.


Get to whipping a hat up. Don't want you going around catching WCK's flu. You make nice warm snuggly hats. So does WCK. LL know how to get a warm scarf too.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Solo would have loved this.https://www.whistleandivy.com/christmas-crochet-camper-pillow-free-crochet-pattern/


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know if we get Mr. Food or not. I found the recipe.https://www.pinterest.com/pin/561894490999669919/
> I will have to try it. Who knew I had someone make me famous with food.
> I think you have a few of my autographs on paper. :sm02:


Yes but none with your food recipe . One has to have that to know you are special so autograph is important. Who knows may be able to sell it for a few dollars down the road. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo would have loved this.https://www.whistleandivy.com/christmas-crochet-camper-pillow-free-crochet-pattern/


Oh yes she would have, so like her picture on here. Miss her, miss them all . :sm13:


----------



## theyarnlady

Sometimes I panic and think there's a crazy person in my house. Then I realize it's just me.

Aunty acid


I am not alone I knew it. I am hiding in the shadows .


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK do hope you and the love of your life are feeling a little better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes she would have, so like her picture on here. Miss her, miss them all . :sm13:


I do too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Sometimes I panic and think there's a crazy person in my house. Then I realize it's just me.
> 
> Aunty acid
> 
> I am not alone I knew it. I am hiding in the shadows .


You are funny!
:sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> WCK do hope you and the love of your life are feeling a little better.


I was wondering the same thing. Miss you WCK.
LTL were are you and LL?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Have something started but have to knit myself a hat. Why because I gave what I had to Good will and forgot about making a new one. So this week with temps in the 20's and wind blowing
> took out my gloves scarfs ect and no hat. How smart is that.


Did you finish your hat Yarnie? I've been working on a scarf.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> CB don't know if you get Mr.Food down there . He is usual on TV afternoon news. He has a recipe for Country Bumpkin fried steak. I kid you not. Just type in Mr. Food recipes and see. I didn't know you were that famous as to have a special recipe name after you.
> 
> Can I be the first to get your autograph??? :sm17: :sm17:


Our CB's fame has spread!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK , do hope you are feeling a bit better. With both of you under the weather makes it harder to get better.
> 
> Take care now rest drink fluid . May I suggest a bottle of wine should put you in the mood to sleep. :sm16: :sm16: :sm17:


Maybe wine on the weekend. Tomorrow morning I'm going to make coffee -- I haven't had any for 12 days :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know if we get Mr. Food or not. I found the recipe.https://www.pinterest.com/pin/561894490999669919/
> I will have to try it. Who knew I had someone make me famous with food.
> I think you have a few of my autographs on paper. :sm02:


Are you going to add shrimp to your special steak?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Are you going to add shrimp to your special steak?


You know it! :sm17: 
How is your mother?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Solo would have loved this.https://www.whistleandivy.com/christmas-crochet-camper-pillow-free-crochet-pattern/


It would be a perfect project for her, she really would have loved it♥


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Sometimes I panic and think there's a crazy person in my house. Then I realize it's just me.
> 
> Aunty acid
> 
> I am not alone I knew it. I am hiding in the shadows .


Solo first told me about Aunty Acid - love her humour.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK do hope you and the love of your life are feeling a little better.


Thanks Yarnie. We're feeling much better but I've still got that nasty cough.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Did you finish your hat Yarnie? I've been working on a scarf.


Nope have not even started it. But have yarn siting out for it three different ones just have to do gauge and decide which one I would like. But have hand mitt's almost done. I really have not been doing a lot of knitting of late.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know it! :sm17:
> How is your mother?


She's still in the hospital and about the same. I hope to get back there again in about a week, but have to make sure the cough is gone first.

How is your Mama?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie. We're feeling much better but I've still got that nasty cough.


Well it's time for the brandy and honey mix and heat a bit on stove. Dr. told me to do it for the boys when they were little and had a bad cough. Before bed time and it work as just enough brandy still in it but not enough to cause harm when heated up and honey has always been good for throat.

No coffee for that long you really must have been more then sick. How is hubby feeling?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Nope have not even started it. But have yarn siting out for it three different ones just have to do gauge and decide which one I would like. But have hand mitt's almost done. I really have not been doing a lot of knitting of late.


I haven't done much either but will probably start doing more in the next couple days. Hope your head and ears stay warm until your hat is done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> She's still in the hospital and about the same. I hope to get back there again in about a week, but have to make sure the cough is gone first.
> 
> How is your Mama?


Yes you don't want to give her more problems plus your Dad.

My mother had an inflammation from Copd but doing better.
How long will you be staying when you go home?
Good night Yarnie and WCK. 
Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Solo first told me about Aunty Acid - love her humour.


Isn't it funny how we are all remembering her. I miss Mr. Sliters and the story about what he did to her. I could not stop laughing as I read it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you don't want to give her more problems plus your Dad.
> 
> My mother had an inflammation from Copd but doing better.
> How long will you be staying when you go home?
> Good night Yarnie and WCK.
> Sweet dreams.♥


Glad your mom is o.k.

Nite CB God keep you through the night and Bless you tomorrow both of you CB and WCK


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well it's time for the brandy and honey mix and heat a bit on stove. Dr. told me to do it for the boys when they were little and had a bad cough. Before bed time and it work as just enough brandy still in it but not enough to cause harm when heated up and honey has always been good for throat.
> 
> No coffee for that long you really must have been more then sick. How is hubby feeling?


Hubby is doing ok now and I'm out of the doghouse for giving him the flu. Lucky his cough wasn't too bad .

I was taking Buckleys at bed time -- brandy would have tasted much better!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you don't want to give her more problems plus your Dad.
> 
> My mother had an inflammation from Copd but doing better.
> How long will you be staying when you go home?
> Good night Yarnie and WCK.
> Sweet dreams.♥


Glad that she's doing better. Is she using oxygen all the time now?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't done much either but will probably start doing more in the next couple days. Hope your head and ears stay warm until your hat is done.


I seem to not care if have a hat or not. Just run from car or what ever to house.
except yesterday was running in and out doing Christmas decorating . Didn't even have coat on didn't feel cold until I finish.

It really has not been real cold here yet in 20's and 30's so can't complain.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hubby is doing ok now and I'm out of the doghouse for giving him the flu. Lucky his cough wasn't too bad .
> 
> I was taking Buckleys at bed time -- brandy would have tasted much better!


Just tell him you like to share everything with him be it the good or the bad. :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it funny how we are all remembering her. I miss Mr. Sliters and the story about what he did to her. I could not stop laughing as I read it.


That was such a hilarious story :sm09: Solo had such a good way of telling her stories.


----------



## theyarnlady

Went to doctor yesterday and he zap some things on my face I now look like I have the pox's.

All I wanted was to have something I could use to heal them. Just have to stay away from the man he wants to cure everything I have.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I seem to not care if have a hat or not. Just run from car or what ever to house.
> except yesterday was running in and out doing Christmas decorating . Didn't even have coat on didn't feel cold until I finish.
> 
> It really has not been real cold here yet in 20's and 30's so can't complain.


It's been windy and raining here but the temps haven't been that cold here either; usually high 40's to low 50's.


----------



## theyarnlady

Glad you will be able to visit soon with your mom and dad. Know you are worried about them both. I think it is harder when you live far away from loved ones.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Went to doctor yesterday and he zap some things on my face I now look like I have the pox's.
> 
> All I wanted was to have something I could use to heal them. Just have to stay away from the man he wants to cure everything I have.


Add a veil to your hat? :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

LTL how was Thanksgiving did you make it through. You sounded like you were having a lot of people over for the day.

Are the puppies allowed in house or do you have to set them in a certain area so they do not get wound up?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Add a veil to your hat? :sm23:


 Oh now that is funny wouldn't that cause a stir in this town. I should do it, would be fun to watch them look .


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It's been windy and raining here but the temps haven't been that cold here either; usually high 40's to low 50's.


You are warmer then we are. Gee envy you and CB both, above 40's is heat wave here.

Do not enjoy the windy or rain though. Not much sun here and I do not mind cold if it is sunny.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off now WCK take care now . I hope you and Hubby sleep well tonight and get up tomorrow feeling much better.

Arm Wraps and Love. God BLess


----------



## west coast kitty

My car is in the shop again. I went for groceries yesterday and the gauges on the dash stopped working -- no speedometer, fuel at empty, signal indicators didn't come on inside car (but at least worked outside the car). The back up lights came on when the car started and the sensors on the bumper beeped every time someone pulled up behind me.

DH took the car in and it needs a new dash electric something. The cars is discontinued and the parts are coming from New York next week :sm03: The air conditioning died on it in July and we didn't replace it but had a hard time finding parts to get the motor redirected and running again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Tornado warning tonight for us.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tornado warning tonight for us.


Stay safe ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

It is right at my dd's right now. Prayers please for them. OK and AR . Close to her
https://www.facebook.com/FOX24News/?eid=ARBao0V-nd2nFRqpFknM4XUydYjVjLRntASC7g7cXRfkfJhUX53tqAIr_n90vlht4w5i5d3jtO9r4amN&timeline_context_item_type=intro_card_work&timeline_context_item_source=100000462012041&fref=tag


----------



## Country Bumpkins

One of the first path is past her. It split. Lots of lightning and winds. Thanks for the prayers .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> My car is in the shop again. I went for groceries yesterday and the gauges on the dash stopped working -- no speedometer, fuel at empty, signal indicators didn't come on inside car (but at least worked outside the car). The back up lights came on when the car started and the sensors on the bumper beeped every time someone pulled up behind me.
> 
> DH took the car in and it needs a new dash electric something. The cars is discontinued and the parts are coming from New York next week :sm03: The air conditioning died on it in July and we didn't replace it but had a hard time finding parts to get the motor redirected and running again.


Is your car very old. I hope you get it fixed. Sometimes it is just a fuse.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Country Bumpkins said:


> One of the first path is past her. It split. Lots of lightning and winds. Thanks for the prayers .


Everyone ok. We had lots of rain and wind. My DD's town had trees uprooted and even cows were killed. Crazy it is still warm here 69 today. 
:sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> One of the first path is past her. It split. Lots of lightning and winds. Thanks for the prayers .


Grateful that no one was hurt, but those storms are so scary. We had a tsunami warning after the Alaska earthquake and grateful it didn't happen. The damage looked quite bad, but no one seriously hurt.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is your car very old. I hope you get it fixed. Sometimes it is just a fuse.


It was new in 2006 and is very low mileage at just under 50,000. But Ford discontinued the whole production line soon after the car was made so it's hard (and expensive!) to get parts. The parts should be in tomorrow so will hopefully be fixed tomorrow or Wed.


----------



## theyarnlady

Sorry about the weather CB and I am so happy to hear your daughter and family are o.k

Sorry I am late for the party.

That is just terrible what has happening with your car.


Was on the sick list for the last week.


All for now am going to bed, can't keep my eyes open and am so hot fever is lovely.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Grateful that no one was hurt, but those storms are so scary. We had a tsunami warning after the Alaska earthquake and grateful it didn't happen. The damage looked quite bad, but no one seriously hurt.


Oh no. I didn't ever think about you getting a tsunami. I have been in lala land I guess with Christmas coming up. I am grateful too . The earthquake was terrible! The world is in birthing pains.
Matthew 24:7-8 7Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places. 8All these are the beginning of birth pains.

1 Thessalonians 5:3 3While people are saying, "Peace and safety," destruction will come on them suddenly, as labor pains on a pregnant woman, and they will not escape.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It was new in 2006 and is very low mileage at just under 50,000. But Ford discontinued the whole production line soon after the car was made so it's hard (and expensive!) to get parts. The parts should be in tomorrow so will hopefully be fixed tomorrow or Wed.


I hope you get your car fixed soon. Everyone needs their cars. That is not many miles. Maybe you need to drive it more. My mother's car only had 20,000 miles on it and it fell apart.
:sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry about the weather CB and I am so happy to hear your daughter and family are o.k
> 
> Sorry I am late for the party.
> 
> That is just terrible what has happening with your car.
> 
> Was on the sick list for the last week.
> 
> All for now am going to bed, can't keep my eyes open and am so hot fever is lovely.


Oh no! You must have gotten WCK's cold. Take care. Lots of fluids. Chicken soup. Lots of naps. I have heard good things about elderberry syrup. I bought some today for my mother to keep. Sending my hugs so you can get well. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry about the weather CB and I am so happy to hear your daughter and family are o.k
> 
> Sorry I am late for the party.
> 
> That is just terrible what has happening with your car.
> 
> Was on the sick list for the last week.
> 
> All for now am going to bed, can't keep my eyes open and am so hot fever is lovely.


So sorry that you've been sick Yarnie - it's such a nasty bug! Stay warm and get lots of rest. Hope you feel better soon ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

After a hard year for my mother and our family, she is at peace now and has gone home to our Lord. She died last night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> After a hard year for my mother and our family, she is at peace now and has gone home to our Lord. She died last night.


I am so sorry for your loss. Praying for your heart aches. Phil 1:21-26 "For to me, to live is Christ and to die is gain".
My heart is with you right now
.https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=casting+crowns+praise+you+in+this+storm+video&pc=MOZI&ru=%2fsearch%3fq%3dcasting%2bcrowns%2bpraise%2byou%2bin%2bthis%2bstorm%2bvideo%26pc%3dMOZI%26form%3dMOZLBR&view=detail&mmscn=vwrc&mid=5E4ED84C7AC2E31B63725E4ED84C7AC2E31B6372&FORM=WRVORC
Love you! ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

lovethelake said:


> Yikes another storm and boy has it been hot and humid. The little guy got a bacterial skin infection. Had to bathe him for three days with this prescription shampoo (had to stay on him for 10 minutes before I could rinse him) and is on antibiotics. Really got better fast. Between the heat, humidity, rain, rolling in the sand, and in the lake I just think his undercoat is so thick that he never could get dry. Or maybe he just wanted to go on a car ride and watch mom spend money at the vet.


Oh, dear. Skin infection is painful. Glad he's better!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everyone ok. We had lots of rain and wind. My DD's town had trees uprooted and even cows were killed. Crazy it is still warm here 69 today.
> :sm06:


I'm sorry to hear that the cows were killed. Weather is changing...


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Went to doctor yesterday and he zap some things on my face I now look like I have the pox's.
> 
> All I wanted was to have something I could use to heal them. Just have to stay away from the man he wants to cure everything I have.


I've done that. It goes away fast. Better than leaving it. Could have been precancerous.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> After a hard year for my mother and our family, she is at peace now and has gone home to our Lord. She died last night.


Oh WCK sorry doesn't seem to be enough for what ou are going through.

Praying for you your Dad and Brother.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh dear we all seem to be falling a part on here.

Guess what I did. Last night I took the pizza pan out of oven had my mitts on. But pizza not done so I grab the pizza pan to put pizza on and into oven.

Well it would have help it I had used the oven mitts. I ended up in the ER and what a nice thing lots of cold water on my hand shots to knock me out and ease the pain. lots of stuff put on it and gaze to cover that. So here I am home with no bandage as dr. wants me to air it out. So will do the gauze after.

I am just an accident look for a place to happen. :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I've done that. It goes away fast. Better than leaving it. Could have been precancerous.


I know but one has not cleared up so will have to go back and have it zap again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear we all seem to be falling a part on here.
> 
> Guess what I did. Last night I took the pizza pan out of oven had my mitts on. But pizza not done so I grab the pizza pan to put pizza on and into oven.
> 
> Well it would have help it I had used the oven mitts. I ended up in the ER and what a nice thing lots of cold water on my hand shots to knock me out and ease the pain. lots of stuff put on it and gaze to cover that. So here I am home with no bandage as dr. wants me to air it out. So will do the gauze after.
> 
> I am just an accident look for a place to happen. :sm16: :sm06:


Oh no! Did they give you Silvadine. (SP?) That just makes me shiver . Poor Yarnie. Mind the drs so you can get well. :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I know but one has not cleared up so will have to go back and have it zap again.


I had that one cut out a month ago and it is still yucky. I have had two zapped and that took care of it but the cutting and burning is not fun. Maybe the dr needs a new zapper.

:sm03:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK thinking of you. Praying for you this coming week. So hard losing a parent. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had that one cut out a month ago and it is still yucky. I have had two zapped and that took care of it but the cutting and burning is not fun. Maybe the dr needs a new zapper.
> 
> :sm03:


Or better yet give me a new body.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had that one cut out a month ago and it is still yucky. I have had two zapped and that took care of it but the cutting and burning is not fun. Maybe the dr needs a new zapper.
> 
> :sm03:


or a new person would be good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> or a new person would be good.


I like the same person but know about the old body.

:sm05:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Or better yet give me a new body.


I so need a new body!!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> After a hard year for my mother and our family, she is at peace now and has gone home to our Lord. She died last night.


I am so sorry. Oh, dear. I'm late getting the new. Prayers, love and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I know but one has not cleared up so will have to go back and have it zap again.


Yes, get it zapped again. Very important. I had a precancerous lesion frozen last month...


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, get it zapped again. Very important. I had a precancerous lesion frozen last month...


I will be doing it, Doctor said I can have it zap three times if it does not disappear then will have a biopsy and have it cut out. So if when and how it will get done.

Know about precancerous lesion's. Very lite skin and love to sit in sun and burn . Not good idea but when young never think of things like that. Just tan me up. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I will be doing it, Doctor said I can have it zap three times if it does not disappear then will have a biopsy and have it cut out. So if when and how it will get done.
> 
> Know about precancerous lesion's. Very lite skin and love to sit in sun and burn . Not good idea but when young never think of things like that. Just tan me up. :sm16:


I use to fry myself up. Freckes would blend into one giant one. I dont need to do that anymore.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I use to fry myself up. Freckes would blend into one giant one. I dont need to do that anymore.


I can't either not to smart to have done it in the first place and now I am paying for it with with lines on my face too.

Of course at the time I felt the need to be tan /burnt I should say.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I can't either not to smart to have done it in the first place and now I am paying for it with with lines on my face too.
> 
> Of course at the time I felt the need to be tan /burnt I should say.


I even fried my kids. I pray they don't have the problems I have had. My sister is the worst. She is dark but can't get dark enough. She looks like beef jerky and she is 10 years younger than me. We didn't know back then but now we do. You can tell people but they still don't listen about tanning beds.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey CB how is the weather down by you. See snow belt is really hitting a lot of places. We on the other hand the ones who should have the snow seem to have a lack of it. Looks like LTL will be getting it too. How about you LL will you be hit by it?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I even fried my kids. I pray they don't have the problems I have had. My sister is the worst. She is dark but can't get dark enough. She looks like beef jerky and she is 10 years younger than me. We didn't know back then but now we do. You can tell people but they still don't listen about tanning beds.


I did the same with my kids . I think tanning beds are worse are they not? We didn't listen when told not to tan ect. But then no mention of skin cancer at least not like today.


----------



## theyarnlady

I wonder how WCK is doing am sure she has no way to stay in touch with us. But feel so sorry about her mom not easy to lose your mom or dad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hey CB how is the weather down by you. See snow belt is really hitting a lot of places. We on the other hand the ones who should have the snow seem to have a lack of it. Looks like LTL will be getting it too. How about you LL will you be hit by it?


My son is putting snow melt out right now. We may get some sleet. We have had so much rain it is crazy. I wore rain boots shopping yesterday . It is like Noah's ark kind of rain. No end tho. 
You are use to bad weather we are not. :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder how WCK is doing am sure she has no way to stay in touch with us. But feel so sorry about her mom not easy to lose your mom or dad.


I think she is heading out tomorrow if I remember right. I feel her heartache too .We love you WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think she is heading out tomorrow if I remember right. I feel her heartache too .We love you WCK.


Yes, we love her. I'm so sorry!


----------



## theyarnlady

So quite here of late . Wonder if it has to do with the bad weather you all are having.

We will not be having a white Christmas if it keeps up . We will be having icing with a bit of snow tomorrow not looking forward to that. 

Have not done anything for Christmas have any of you. Have not even done Christmas cards.

Have to think about doing Righter Village as we need a lift here.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son is putting snow melt out right now. We may get some sleet. We have had so much rain it is crazy. I wore rain boots shopping yesterday . It is like Noah's ark kind of rain. No end tho.
> You are use to bad weather we are not. :sm05:


Oh dear get busy and start building the ark.

Sorry about your bad weather sure is not a happy place to be with Christmas around the corner .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> So quite here of late . Wonder if it has to do with the bad weather you all are having.
> 
> We will not be having a white Christmas if it keeps up . We will be having icing with a bit of snow tomorrow not looking forward to that.
> 
> Have not done anything for Christmas have any of you. Have not even done Christmas cards.
> 
> Have to think about doing Righter Village as we need a lift here.


We only had a small amount of sleet the other night. Up to 46 today. Perfect for winter. I hope you don't have ice. It is so dangerous.

I made the comfort doll for my GD and the great nephews. I am working on a donkey ornament for DD. She asked so I am surprising her . Then SIL a earflap hat. In the meantime I made a Mary, Joesph and Jesus for me. It is crochet so I will have to finish the rest of the Nativity later. Crochet hurts my hands.
I feel sad for WCK so I haven't been posting. 
The Righter News would be nice when you are in the mood.
:sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear get busy and start building the ark.
> 
> Sorry about your bad weather sure is not a happy place to be with Christmas around the corner .


Chewy was out all night acting like a pig in the muddy yard. DH let him in and you should have seen my floors. I hate all the mud! He must have been rolling and galloping thru the puddles.
How is Willie doing lately?


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> So quite here of late . Wonder if it has to do with the bad weather you all are having.
> 
> We will not be having a white Christmas if it keeps up . We will be having icing with a bit of snow tomorrow not looking forward to that.
> 
> Have not done anything for Christmas have any of you. Have not even done Christmas cards.
> 
> Have to think about doing Righter Village as we need a lift here.


I don't like snow or cold!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy was out all night acting like a pig in the muddy yard. DH let him in and you should have seen my floors. I hate all the mud! He must have been rolling and galloping thru the puddles.
> How is Willie doing lately?


Sounds like our dogs. When they do that they smell terrible! Plus all the dirt in the house. I wash them, but that leads to "hot spots" on their fur. More smell. Vicious cycle.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK how are you doing today?


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I did the same with my kids . I think tanning beds are worse are they not? We didn't listen when told not to tan ect. But then no mention of skin cancer at least not like today.


Tanning beds are the worst.


----------



## west coast kitty

Thanks to my dear friends for their prayers, love and support after Mom's death. I was in Edmonton for 8 days and got back last Thur night.

All of us miss Mom so much, especially Dad. They were married for 65 years and went through so much together. Dad also has some disabilities and Mom was his main social connection. Mom and I used to talk 3 or 4 times a week and I still find myself thinking "I have to remember to tell Mom about that"


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear we all seem to be falling a part on here.
> 
> Guess what I did. Last night I took the pizza pan out of oven had my mitts on. But pizza not done so I grab the pizza pan to put pizza on and into oven.
> 
> Well it would have help it I had used the oven mitts. I ended up in the ER and what a nice thing lots of cold water on my hand shots to knock me out and ease the pain. lots of stuff put on it and gaze to cover that. So here I am home with no bandage as dr. wants me to air it out. So will do the gauze after.
> 
> I am just an accident look for a place to happen. :sm16: :sm06:


Oh Yarnie that must have been so painful! I hope you're hands are healing well.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> So quite here of late . Wonder if it has to do with the bad weather you all are having.
> 
> We will not be having a white Christmas if it keeps up . We will be having icing with a bit of snow tomorrow not looking forward to that.
> 
> Have not done anything for Christmas have any of you. Have not even done Christmas cards.
> 
> Have to think about doing Righter Village as we need a lift here.


I'd love to read a new Righter Village Yarnie -- just what we need!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy was out all night acting like a pig in the muddy yard. DH let him in and you should have seen my floors. I hate all the mud! He must have been rolling and galloping thru the puddles.
> How is Willie doing lately?


Who was in the dog house - Chewy or DH?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to my dear friends for their prayers, love and support after Mom's death. I was in Edmonton for 8 days and got back last Thur night.
> 
> All of us miss Mom so much, especially Dad. They were married for 65 years and went through so much together. Dad also has some disabilities and Mom was his main social connection. Mom and I used to talk 3 or 4 times a week and I still find myself thinking "I have to remember to tell Mom about that"


What a wonderful photo. Is that you as a baby? Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Still raining here. So tired of this mud.


theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear get busy and start building the ark.
> 
> Sorry about your bad weather sure is not a happy place to be with Christmas around the corner .


 :sm03:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to my dear friends for their prayers, love and support after Mom's death. I was in Edmonton for 8 days and got back last Thur night.
> 
> All of us miss Mom so much, especially Dad. They were married for 65 years and went through so much together. Dad also has some disabilities and Mom was his main social connection. Mom and I used to talk 3 or 4 times a week and I still find myself thinking "I have to remember to tell Mom about that"


That is a wonderful pic you have to remember your mom by.I know you are so torn up. Makes me sad for you. That is a long time for your parents to be married. It is going to be hard on all of you especially your daddy.It is a hard time when a death is close to holidays too. Praise God your mother is not in pain anymore and is happy with our Lord and your brother. I pray that comforts all of you .
We are here for you.
XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

All of the above.Chewy was naughty again today. I was sweeping up today . I went to get the dust pan and I caught him eating a chip from my pile. Laying right in the middle of it. RME. 


west coast kitty said:


> Who was in the dog house - Chewy or DH?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I post my part Nativity plus my DD's HeHaw ornament.https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-579647-1.html :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> What a wonderful photo. Is that you as a baby? Thank you for sharing it.


Yes that's me. All my baby pics had my hair combed into that funny tuft. Mom was ahead of the times combing my hair into a mohawk :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Still raining here. So tired of this mud.
> 
> :sm03:


Very windy and raining here again today, but at least we still have our power this time. Hope we don't lose it again. Terrible news about the tornado in WA. Yarnie is everything ok with your DS & DIL?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a wonderful pic you have to remember your mom by.I know you are so torn up. Makes me sad for you. That is a long time for your parents to be married. It is going to be hard on all of you especially your daddy.It is a hard time when a death is close to holidays too. Praise God your mother is not in pain anymore and is happy with our Lord and your brother. I pray that comforts all of you .
> We are here for you.
> XX


Thanks CB ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> All of the above.Chewy was naughty again today. I was sweeping up today . I went to get the dust pan and I caught him eating a chip from my pile. Laying right in the middle of it. RME.


He's a brat --- but a loveable brat!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I post my part Nativity plus my DD's HeHaw ornament.https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-579647-1.html :sm02:


Loved it, but don't push yourself if your hands hurt. Have you ever tried those therapy mitts? I wear one if my right hand gets sore.

HeHaw is adorable, DD will love having him on her tree.

How was your GS's first semester at college?


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> Loved it, but don't push yourself if your hands hurt. Have you ever tried those therapy mitts? I wear one if my right hand gets sore.
> 
> HeHaw is adorable, DD will love having him on her tree.
> 
> How was your GS's first semester at college?


Season's Greeting, Denim County! And many more in good health!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

SQM said:


> Season's Greeting, Denim County! And many more in good health!


Cute pic. Same back to you SQM!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Loved it, but don't push yourself if your hands hurt. Have you ever tried those therapy mitts? I wear one if my right hand gets sore.
> 
> HeHaw is adorable, DD will love having him on her tree.
> 
> How was your GS's first semester at college?


I don't crochet much anymore. I mess up my hands last year making potholders. I haven't tried any mitts. I may have to look into it them if I do anymore crochet. Knitting is my fav over crochet but so many cute patterns out there for both.
I will let you know about DD and HeHaw. If she doesn't want him I will keep him for my Nativity .
GS had a fun semester with a 3.1 grade. Mom and Dad say he needs to go higher next semester. More play than schooling this year. :sm17: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Very windy and raining here again today, but at least we still have our power this time. Hope we don't lose it again. Terrible news about the tornado in WA. Yarnie is everything ok with your DS & DIL?


I didn't think about Yarnie's DS. Yarnie I hope everyone is ok.
WCK I am glad you have your power. Maybe snuggle up and enjoy the weather from inside.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't think about Yarnie's DS. Yarnie I hope everyone is ok.
> WCK I am glad you have your power. Maybe snuggle up and enjoy the weather from inside.


How is everyone today?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> How is everyone today?


Good . My DD and family are here. We are having a taco supper with my brother and SIL at my mothers today. We haven't all been together in a few years.
What are you doing to get ready for Christmas?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to my dear friends for their prayers, love and support after Mom's death. I was in Edmonton for 8 days and got back last Thur night.
> 
> All of us miss Mom so much, especially Dad. They were married for 65 years and went through so much together. Dad also has some disabilities and Mom was his main social connection. Mom and I used to talk 3 or 4 times a week and I still find myself thinking "I have to remember to tell Mom about that"


Oh I love the picture of you and your mom. I under stand the wanting to call love one, it is hard to remember that they are not there any more.

I am glad you are home you need a place to rest and home is the place where you can.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I'd love to read a new Righter Village Yarnie -- just what we need!


hang on for a bit as to much going on here.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> We only had a small amount of sleet the other night. Up to 46 today. Perfect for winter. I hope you don't have ice. It is so dangerous.
> 
> I made the comfort doll for my GD and the great nephews. I am working on a donkey ornament for DD. She asked so I am surprising her . Then SIL a earflap hat. In the meantime I made a Mary, Joesph and Jesus for me. It is crochet so I will have to finish the rest of the Nativity later. Crochet hurts my hands.
> I feel sad for WCK so I haven't been posting.
> The Righter News would be nice when you are in the mood.
> :sm02:


So you are telling me you are busy what else do you have to do??? :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> All of the above.Chewy was naughty again today. I was sweeping up today . I went to get the dust pan and I caught him eating a chip from my pile. Laying right in the middle of it. RME.


Poor Chewy isn't into Christmas spirit is he???? :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Very windy and raining here again today, but at least we still have our power this time. Hope we don't lose it again. Terrible news about the tornado in WA. Yarnie is everything ok with your DS & DIL?


He and wife are just fine.

He is coming home for a visit on the 29th and staying for a couple of days. Will be nice to spend time with him and Grandson coming for a day to visit. Will be nice sure miss them both and other granddaughter.


----------



## theyarnlady

SQM said:


> Season's Greeting, Denim County! And many more in good health!


Wishing you the same SQM. Do hope weather improves by you too. Can not believe three decided to jump into Lake and lady drown . Seeing the waves turning up and high. Why , Had to tell a girl up here who thought she could just go out on lake Michigan in a small boat not to as weather can change fast on lake.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> How is everyone today?


How are you doing LL are you ready for Christmas? I never am, just would seem strange if I was.

Not in to Christmas mood this year didn't put up a tree ect. But will be making Norwegian cookies tomorrow. Oldest son wants some and I want to bake some been so long since I bake any cookies.

Use to make lots of them and give to neighbor's ect. Have not done that for a long time.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good . My DD and family are here. We are having a taco supper with my brother and SIL at my mothers today. We haven't all been together in a few years.
> What are you doing to get ready for Christmas?


Oh that sound great CB , It will be nice for you and all.


----------



## theyarnlady

Willie was sick for a couple of day's Neighbor lady who is the vet came over to give him special food. Had a bit of a problem keeping food down. He is on the mend as I can tell. We are only to give him a little bit of wet food at about every three hours . Well he decided this afternoon to sit by his food dish and announce that he was hungry with a long purr . Will let him have a bit of kibble tomorrow but not much.


----------



## theyarnlady

Have a Blessed Christmas Ladies of DP


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> He and wife are just fine.
> 
> He is coming home for a visit on the 29th and staying for a couple of days. Will be nice to spend time with him and Grandson coming for a day to visit. Will be nice sure miss them both and other granddaughter.


That is great. I know you miss them so much. They will be happy to spend time with you and DH too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Willie was sick for a couple of day's Neighbor lady who is the vet came over to give him special food. Had a bit of a problem keeping food down. He is on the mend as I can tell. We are only to give him a little bit of wet food at about every three hours . Well he decided this afternoon to sit by his food dish and announce that he was hungry with a long purr . Will let him have a bit of kibble tomorrow but not much.


Poor Willie , he does have issues with his tummy. If he is hungry he must be feeling better. I am glad you have a vet next door to tend to him.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great. I know you miss them so much. They will be happy to spend time with you and DH too.


yes it will be so nice just to have him here and be able to talk with him. Plus with my grandson taking time to spend day with me yeah. He has started a new job working in stock market. Not a good time to be in it. But at least he has a good job and is happy with it.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> yes it will be so nice just to have him here and be able to talk with him. Plus with my grandson taking time to spend day with me yeah. He has started a new job working in stock market. Not a good time to be in it. But at least he has a good job and is happy with it.


Enjoy! Wonderful that he is spending time with you.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing LL are you ready for Christmas? I never am, just would seem strange if I was.
> 
> Not in to Christmas mood this year didn't put up a tree ect. But will be making Norwegian cookies tomorrow. Oldest son wants some and I want to bake some been so long since I bake any cookies.
> 
> Use to make lots of them and give to neighbor's ect. Have not done that for a long time.


I'm not in the mood either, YL. No tree here either. Too much work just for the two of us. Husband put some lights up outside. I hope you have a peaceful Christmas and New Year. Your cookies sound wonderful.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good . My DD and family are here. We are having a taco supper with my brother and SIL at my mothers today. We haven't all been together in a few years.
> What are you doing to get ready for Christmas?


We are going to my cousin's for Xmas. We have done very little decorating. So much work for just the two of us. Taco supper! Sounds delicious. I love tacos. Glad that you are able to get together with your brother and SIL. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love the picture of you and your mom. I under stand the wanting to call love one, it is hard to remember that they are not there any more.
> 
> I am glad you are home you need a place to rest and home is the place where you can.


I sometimes have dreams about trying to call one parent of the other. In the dream, something happens where I cannot make the call or connect with them.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are so upset. The groomers turned us away. Chewy growled at the woman. We are leaving him in the house and gs in and out. Pray for Chewy . He is so upset and only wants to stay home. It is ruining our trip. I needed this so much. Please pray for us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Merry Christmas Blessings to my friends. Love y'all!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Boxing Day WCK. 
How was everyone's Christmas?


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey pretty quite around here. Hope everyone had a nice holiday. We did here never got out of our pajama's . Hubby came down with flu so we stayed home . Lots of rest slept most of the day both of us. Now I am getting it was just a bit on Christmas . Yuck I hate having sore throat and just feeling yucky.


----------



## theyarnlady

Thinking of all of you and hope New year is kind to all of us.

WCK I am still worried about you and want to know you are o.k. It has been a hard year for you and your love ones. Your in my thoughts always, take care and come back when you can.


----------



## west coast kitty

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.

I spoke too soon about the storms and keeping our power last Thur. Within a couple of hours the power went out and didn't come back for 3 days and then it took 2 more days to get phone, internet and cable back on. It was late afternoon on Christmas Eve before we were back to normal at our house but we are lucky compared to thousands of others who still don't have their power back. Some people also had trees fall onto their houses or vehicles.

We had a quiet Christmas dinner on our own and later visited with the neighbour across the street. We had friends join us for dinner yesterday (Boxing Day).


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't crochet much anymore. I mess up my hands last year making potholders. I haven't tried any mitts. I may have to look into it them if I do anymore crochet. Knitting is my fav over crochet but so many cute patterns out there for both.
> I will let you know about DD and HeHaw. If she doesn't want him I will keep him for my Nativity .
> GS had a fun semester with a 3.1 grade. Mom and Dad say he needs to go higher next semester. More play than schooling this year. :sm17: :sm16:


Did HeHaw go home with DD? GS is a smart boy, he will settle into a routine at school.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't think about Yarnie's DS. Yarnie I hope everyone is ok.
> WCK I am glad you have your power. Maybe snuggle up and enjoy the weather from inside.


It got darn cold in the house when the power was out! We wore lots of layers and made good use of afghans and blankets. I got lots of simple knitting done, reading and suduko puzzles.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> He and wife are just fine.
> 
> He is coming home for a visit on the 29th and staying for a couple of days. Will be nice to spend time with him and Grandson coming for a day to visit. Will be nice sure miss them both and other granddaughter.


Wonderful that your son is coming to visit! Have a great time with family.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Willie was sick for a couple of day's Neighbor lady who is the vet came over to give him special food. Had a bit of a problem keeping food down. He is on the mend as I can tell. We are only to give him a little bit of wet food at about every three hours . Well he decided this afternoon to sit by his food dish and announce that he was hungry with a long purr . Will let him have a bit of kibble tomorrow but not much.


So glad Willie is hungry again -- that's a good sign! Such a worry when they're sick.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Boxing Day WCK.
> How was everyone's Christmas?


Thanks CB. Nice you had a good visit with family.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hey pretty quite around here. Hope everyone had a nice holiday. We did here never got out of our pajama's . Hubby came down with flu so we stayed home . Lots of rest slept most of the day both of us. Now I am getting it was just a bit on Christmas . Yuck I hate having sore throat and just feeling yucky.


Sorry you and DH were sick; never nice, but seems even worse at Christmas. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Thinking of all of you and hope New year is kind to all of us.
> 
> WCK I am still worried about you and want to know you are o.k. It has been a hard year for you and your love ones. Your in my thoughts always, take care and come back when you can.


Thanks Yarnie. Wishing only the very best for you and all our Denim friends in 2019!! ♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie. Wishing only the very best for you and all our Denim friends in 2019!! ♥♥


Good morning everyone! Hope all's well.


----------



## Lukelucy

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## gjz

Hello Everyone!!
I hope you all had a blessed Christmas. While I don’t visit you often...I think of you all and hope all is well.
May 2019 bring days full of sunshine and happiness.


----------



## Lukelucy

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> I hope you all had a blessed Christmas. While I don't visit you often...I think of you all and hope all is well.
> May 2019 bring days full of sunshine and happiness.


Same to you giz.


----------



## west coast kitty

I hope everyone had a wonderful start to the new year and that 2019 brings many blessings.

We enjoyed a wonderful day with friends back in Duncan. The Island has warnings for more strong winds and rain over the next couple of days. Hopefully we don't lose power again but we've charged up all the batteries just in case.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful start to the new year and that 2019 brings many blessings.
> 
> We enjoyed a wonderful day with friends back in Duncan. The Island has warnings for more strong winds and rain over the next couple of days. Hopefully we don't lose power again but we've charged up all the batteries just in case.


We spent a few days with DD and family. We got home yesterday. We didn't do anything but sleep, talk and watch movies. Only left the house one time to go out to eat. Another chapter for the book. It was part of the kids Christmas gift to take them where ever they wanted to eat. They decided on a new Mexican place. It was very festive with everyone wear New Years Eve hats. We got our chips and dips and drinks. Then a long time later the food arrived. We asked for more chips and salsa for our meal. Six people came to ask if we needed anything and each of us said yes we need salsa and chips. My DD and DSIL were getting irritated. I knew my DD would tend to it.She didn't. ha. Right when we finished the meal I asked again for chips and salsa. He brought it and boxed it up for home. They got 3 bad reviews from us. They called and wanted to know how to make it right. They were going to give us gift cards plus a free meal. We said whatever you feel is right . We agreed on the free meal since it had been a gift to the kids. We refused the gift card tho. We got tickled about how many of us asked for salsa but then the waiter would just walk away and never come back. It was funny after we got home. We got no respect.ha. It all worked out and we were blessed that the meal was free.
WCK do you have a generator? A wood burning stove?
We are still having rain. We haven't seen the sun since middle August.
How are you making it? I am glad you went out to spend time with your friends . Any news on how your Daddy is doing?
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> yes it will be so nice just to have him here and be able to talk with him. Plus with my grandson taking time to spend day with me yeah. He has started a new job working in stock market. Not a good time to be in it. But at least he has a good job and is happy with it.


I am happy you got to spend time with your grandson.
I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> I hope you all had a blessed Christmas. While I don't visit you often...I think of you all and hope all is well.
> May 2019 bring days full of sunshine and happiness.


Good to see you gjz. Happy New Year to you and may it be a blessed one.Come back and visit again soon. XX


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We spent a few days with DD and family. We got home yesterday. We didn't do anything but sleep, talk and watch movies. Only left the house one time to go out to eat. Another chapter for the book. It was part of the kids Christmas gift to take them where ever they wanted to eat. They decided on a new Mexican place. It was very festive with everyone wear New Years Eve hats. We got our chips and dips and drinks. Then a long time later the food arrived. We asked for more chips and salsa for our meal. Six people came to ask if we needed anything and each of us said yes we need salsa and chips. My DD and DSIL were getting irritated. I knew my DD would tend to it.She didn't. ha. Right when we finished the meal I asked again for chips and salsa. He brought it and boxed it up for home. They got 3 bad reviews from us. They called and wanted to know how to make it right. They were going to give us gift cards plus a free meal. We said whatever you feel is right . We agreed on the free meal since it had been a gift to the kids. We refused the gift card tho. We got tickled about how many of us asked for salsa but then the waiter would just walk away and never come back. It was funny after we got home. We got no respect.ha. It all worked out and we were blessed that the meal was free.
> WCK do you have a generator? A wood burning stove?
> We are still having rain. We haven't seen the sun since middle August.
> How are you making it? I am glad you went out to spend time with your friends . Any news on how your Daddy is doing?
> ♥


I'm glad something was done about your dinner out. I hope you enjoy it the next time. Happy New Year!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful start to the new year and that 2019 brings many blessings.
> 
> We enjoyed a wonderful day with friends back in Duncan. The Island has warnings for more strong winds and rain over the next couple of days. Hopefully we don't lose power again but we've charged up all the batteries just in case.


Happy New Year, WCK!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We spent a few days with DD and family. We got home yesterday. We didn't do anything but sleep, talk and watch movies. Only left the house one time to go out to eat. Another chapter for the book. It was part of the kids Christmas gift to take them where ever they wanted to eat. They decided on a new Mexican place. It was very festive with everyone wear New Years Eve hats. We got our chips and dips and drinks. Then a long time later the food arrived. We asked for more chips and salsa for our meal. Six people came to ask if we needed anything and each of us said yes we need salsa and chips. My DD and DSIL were getting irritated. I knew my DD would tend to it.She didn't. ha. Right when we finished the meal I asked again for chips and salsa. He brought it and boxed it up for home. They got 3 bad reviews from us. They called and wanted to know how to make it right. They were going to give us gift cards plus a free meal. We said whatever you feel is right . We agreed on the free meal since it had been a gift to the kids. We refused the gift card tho. We got tickled about how many of us asked for salsa but then the waiter would just walk away and never come back. It was funny after we got home. We got no respect.ha. It all worked out and we were blessed that the meal was free.
> WCK do you have a generator? A wood burning stove?
> We are still having rain. We haven't seen the sun since middle August.
> How are you making it? I am glad you went out to spend time with your friends . Any news on how your Daddy is doing?
> ♥


That wasn't a very good start for a new restaurant. Hope it's better when the kids go back for their meal.

The storm forecast for last night came through and it's is still windy and raining tonight but thankfully we didn't lose power this time. Have the batteries all charged up just in case. The last storm was the worst that Hydro has ever had. There is still lots of debris along the curbs and downed trees in some areas.

We have a natural gas furnace but the fan doesn't work without power so only the pilot light stays on. The fireplace is also natural gas but we don't like to have it on for more than 10 minutes without the fan.

Dad is coping but is really in a hurry to move so we will try to arrange it before the end of the month. I'm missing Mom a lot but talk to her often and it helps a lot to know she is safe and without discomfort.

How is your Mama doing? She must have enjoyed all the visitors.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Happy New Year, WCK!


Happy New Year to you too LL! Have you planned another exciting trip yet?


----------



## west coast kitty

Hope you and DH are feeling better Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> That wasn't a very good start for a new restaurant. Hope it's better when the kids go back for their meal.
> 
> The storm forecast for last night came through and it's is still windy and raining tonight but thankfully we didn't lose power this time. Have the batteries all charged up just in case. The last storm was the worst that Hydro has ever had. There is still lots of debris along the curbs and downed trees in some areas.
> 
> We have a natural gas furnace but the fan doesn't work without power so only the pilot light stays on. The fireplace is also natural gas but we don't like to have it on for more than 10 minutes without the fan.
> 
> Dad is coping but is really in a hurry to move so we will try to arrange it before the end of the month. I'm missing Mom a lot but talk to her often and it helps a lot to know she is safe and without discomfort.
> 
> How is your Mama doing? She must have enjoyed all the visitors.


 Is it cold there too? It is still raining here. I think we are setting records on the most rain.I am glad you didn't lose your power this time. Maybe it is time to invest in a generator for when the power goes out. What is Hydro?
Will your daddy stay where he is and just move to a smaller apartment? I know you miss your mama. ♥ She is safe. Can you imagine how happy she is in Heaven? That must comfort you knowing she is pain free too. 
My mother is doing good. She wanted me to take her to the store tomorrow . My ER son called and said the stomach virus is all over town to stay at home. I got her list and ordered somethings from Walmart pickup. We will see how that goes.
Happy Birthday WCK! Love you! XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Crusoe to the rescue for those of us with snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1424884044266753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (in case facebook is still misbehaving for you Yarnie )


I love Crusoe's hat. I bought everyone a hat like that for Christmas. :sm02: I really want a weinie dog.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is it cold there too? It is still raining here. I think we are setting records on the most rain.I am glad you didn't lose your power this time. Maybe it is time to invest in a generator for when the power goes out. What is Hydro?
> Will your daddy stay where he is and just move to a smaller apartment? I know you miss your mama. ♥ She is safe. Can you imagine how happy she is in Heaven? That must comfort you knowing she is pain free too.
> My mother is doing good. She wanted me to take her to the store tomorrow . My ER son called and said the stomach virus is all over town to stay at home. I got her list and ordered somethings from Walmart pickup. We will see how that goes.
> Happy Birthday WCK! Love you! XX


It's great to have your son as an ER nurse to give you warning! Great!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=948305952021780


Now I want a goat to go with my wanting a cat.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.facebook.com/knoxnews/videos/948305952021780/?hc_ref=ARTUyeirqdCbhWnHsOX_lpqg4W0TfkHmGIzRLR5twd0SENmfbQLC7aR2Bbdop7owXAA&__xts__[0]=68.ARDSzNRE-HbZ2niv-7k2yAPdZiV0Ykh-BdmMC6mZq6fiLtn6mG_T_uwSs7xvHhi4iv2MYwlCNc4Rmu6ZCme60Zx-fLQouPKMgdtVkPHMu2yI5ErlWmtHTeQIKKl2oqzxeEK3M2ooQVKt5ssbgzsMt_J1k-QdSFlNcTBlWH4X0zv6ugJARMLWi9xcYK5JLRYh91E--LpTx6OcfbIpNANqg_F6DXDjlkd2W9ABNMl6ehT0MqxB0vhNW7MYf_vEg1Cxf5pk-cbgwR28VrptnhDEebsA_c0zqoi8r_SOlaI-rpQoVmrHgwUpPbgvixxZJStQOJNnU2ug-YQFMgUwHS4YWECfWI8UQ1ZsykMoWwMCQ3NSdrkuPZZV7GAbBw&__tn__=FC-R
> Now I want a goat to go with my wanting a cat.


Animals are wonderful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

The sun is shining here!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is it cold there too? It is still raining here. I think we are setting records on the most rain.I am glad you didn't lose your power this time. Maybe it is time to invest in a generator for when the power goes out. What is Hydro?
> Will your daddy stay where he is and just move to a smaller apartment? I know you miss your mama. ♥ She is safe. Can you imagine how happy she is in Heaven? That must comfort you knowing she is pain free too.
> My mother is doing good. She wanted me to take her to the store tomorrow . My ER son called and said the stomach virus is all over town to stay at home. I got her list and ordered somethings from Walmart pickup. We will see how that goes.
> Happy Birthday WCK! Love you! XX


Hydro is our electric power (most of the provinces power comes from dams). We've had so much rain the past few days that there has been a lot of flooding in some areas and more trees have come down. It's cool but not really cold (usually about 40F).

I'm so glad your Mama is doing ok but better to be safe and stay away from people while these bugs are out there. You can have a nice outing when health and weather are better.

I know Mom is safe and happy and that I will see her again when my time comes. We've had more worries about Dad the last couple of days. He's had chest pains and was in ER yesterday. DB will arrange for follow up appointments with his doc and cardiologist.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love Crusoe's hat. I bought everyone a hat like that for Christmas. :sm02: I really want a weinie dog.


I love Crusoe ♥ He was doing a great job with that snow plow! Your family will have nice warm heads and ears this winter. Did DD get a hat too? :sm01:

Chewy would love a doggie friend.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.facebook.com/knoxnews/videos/948305952021780/?hc_ref=ARTUyeirqdCbhWnHsOX_lpqg4W0TfkHmGIzRLR5twd0SENmfbQLC7aR2Bbdop7owXAA&__xts__[0]=68.ARDSzNRE-HbZ2niv-7k2yAPdZiV0Ykh-BdmMC6mZq6fiLtn6mG_T_uwSs7xvHhi4iv2MYwlCNc4Rmu6ZCme60Zx-fLQouPKMgdtVkPHMu2yI5ErlWmtHTeQIKKl2oqzxeEK3M2ooQVKt5ssbgzsMt_J1k-QdSFlNcTBlWH4X0zv6ugJARMLWi9xcYK5JLRYh91E--LpTx6OcfbIpNANqg_F6DXDjlkd2W9ABNMl6ehT0MqxB0vhNW7MYf_vEg1Cxf5pk-cbgwR28VrptnhDEebsA_c0zqoi8r_SOlaI-rpQoVmrHgwUpPbgvixxZJStQOJNnU2ug-YQFMgUwHS4YWECfWI8UQ1ZsykMoWwMCQ3NSdrkuPZZV7GAbBw&__tn__=FC-R
> Now I want a goat to go with my wanting a cat.


That was sweet. You need a pony, donkey, lamb, and alpaca too :sm01:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Hydro is our electric power (most of the provinces power comes from dams). We've had so much rain the past few days that there has been a lot of flooding in some areas and more trees have come down. It's cool but not really cold (usually about 40F).
> 
> I'm so glad your Mama is doing ok but better to be safe and stay away from people while these bugs are out there. You can have a nice outing when health and weather are better.
> 
> I know Mom is safe and happy and that I will see her again when my time comes. We've had more worries about Dad the last couple of days. He's had chest pains and was in ER yesterday. DB will arrange for follow up appointments with his doc and cardiologist.


I am so sorry to hear about your dad.♥ Yes you will get to see her and your brother one day.PTL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I love Crusoe ♥ He was doing a great job with that snow plow! Your family will have nice warm heads and ears this winter. Did DD get a hat too? :sm01:
> 
> Chewy would love a doggie friend.


My DD is the only one that didn't get a hat but my GD got a pink plaid one with fur. Now it is in the 60's the last few days. :sm06: So nice and no rain for 2 days. Suppose to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> That was sweet. You need a pony, donkey, lamb, and alpaca too :sm01:


I have a pony. He stays in the house. His name is Chewy. :sm09: I would love a mini donkey and some sheep. :sm05:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Hydro is our electric power (most of the provinces power comes from dams). We've had so much rain the past few days that there has been a lot of flooding in some areas and more trees have come down. It's cool but not really cold (usually about 40F).
> 
> I'm so glad your Mama is doing ok but better to be safe and stay away from people while these bugs are out there. You can have a nice outing when health and weather are better.
> 
> I know Mom is safe and happy and that I will see her again when my time comes. We've had more worries about Dad the last couple of days. He's had chest pains and was in ER yesterday. DB will arrange for follow up appointments with his doc and cardiologist.


Thinking and praying for your family WCK. Let us know how your dad is doing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Thinking and praying for your family WCK. Let us know how your dad is doing.


Yes we are. How is your Daddy today WCK?
Missing Yarnie and LTL. Where are y'all?


----------



## west coast kitty

It's snowing!!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Thinking and praying for your family WCK. Let us know how your dad is doing.


Thanks LL. Dad's been feeling better the last couple days. He's still in a hurry to move apartments as soon as possible and there are a couple vacant units in the building so we will try to get him moved before the end of the month.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's snowing!!


How much snow are you getting. Hate to say it but we are in the 60's the last few days. :sm05: Thank God no rain tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL. Dad's been feeling better the last couple days. He's still in a hurry to move apartments as soon as possible and there are a couple vacant units in the building so we will try to get him moved before the end of the month.


Will you be flying out to help him move?


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh WCK am so sorry to hear about your dad. Do you have a fire place in your new house? Has Kitty adjust to the new house. 

How was your boxing day?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> How much snow are you getting. Hate to say it but we are in the 60's the last few days. :sm05: Thank God no rain tho.


Here in upper 30's and 40's. Had 56 the other day, a bit of snow left but only a bite seem strange not to have snow real high winds today. brought some cold with it.

I spill coffee on my key board and mouse today they still work but keys seem to be sticking. May have to get new ones.

Had a really good visit with son and grandson.

Had a good cry when they left. grandson look at me and said oh grandma and hugged me. This child is 6'7 inches tall. He is a good hugger of his grandma. 
Feel sorry for him as he has a degree in financing and makes as much as a job at MC D'S.

Told me has to start some where also lives in a larger city so jobs are filled as soon as announce.

I am going to have to get a new board keys are sticking and this is a pain in the bottom.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK am so sorry to hear about your dad. Do you have a fire place in your new house? Has Kitty adjust to the new house.
> 
> How was your boxing day?


Hey Yarnie!! How are you feeling? I've missed you.

We have a gas fireplace, but the fan doesn't work without power so we don't use it for more than 10 minutes at a time if the power is out.

Winkie (kitty) has a blankie if front of the fire and spends a lot of time sleeping. She also loves to climb up on DH's lap if he sits on the couch, I'm not so lucky. She doesn't show any interest in trying to get out so that is very good. How is Willie doing? Is his appetite back to normal?

We had friends come over for dinner on Boxing Day.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Here in upper 30's and 40's. Had 56 the other day, a bit of snow left but only a bite seem strange not to have snow real high winds today. brought some cold with it.
> 
> I spill coffee on my key board and mouse today they still work but keys seem to be sticking. May have to get new ones.
> 
> Had a really good visit with son and grandson.
> 
> Had a good cry when they left. grandson look at me and said oh grandma and hugged me. This child is 6'7 inches tall. He is a good hugger of his grandma.
> Feel sorry for him as he has a degree in financing and makes as much as a job at MC D'S.
> 
> Told me has to start some where also lives in a larger city so jobs are filled as soon as announce.
> 
> I am going to have to get a new board keys are sticking and this is a pain in the bottom.


I'm so glad you had a good visit with your son and GS, You needed some good hugs ♥♥ Hope your GS's gets a better job soon.

Try wiping between your keys with a damp Qtip, it might help.


----------



## west coast kitty

We only got about 3 inches of snow in our area and then snow/rain mix so it's definitely safer to stay in. The roads will be slippery tonight and tomorrow. There was a lot more snow in other areas and a few bad accidents. Snow is supposed to continue off and on for next couple of days.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will you be flying out to help him move?


Yes I'm going over in a couple of weeks. I sorted and handled all of Mom's clothes while I was there in Dec but there are so many other things to sort and pack. She had so many collectibles and knick knacks, etc and Dad doesn't want or won't have room for most of them. We will also give some furniture away.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Yes I'm going over in a couple of weeks. I sorted and handled all of Mom's clothes while I was there in Dec but there are so many other things to sort and pack. She had so many collectibles and knick knacks, etc and Dad doesn't want or won't have room for most of them. We will also give some furniture away.


Oh that is the hard part sorting out and giving away . Just sad reminders of what has pass at least it was for me.

Only good thing is it keeps one busy as not to have to think about it all.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is the hard part sorting out and giving away . Just sad reminders of what has pass at least it was for me.
> 
> Only good thing is it keeps one busy as not to have to think about it all.


We used to laugh at Mom and Dad - Mom loved her all of her "stuff" and complained that Dad had too much "stuff" :sm17:

But it makes me feel good that someone else will get some pleasure out of it. Their senior's building has a bazaar every spring that includes things donated to a white elephant table and the money raised goes towards their recreation programs. The furniture and whatever else they want will go to Habitat for Humanity ReStore or local thrift shop.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We used to laugh at Mom and Dad - Mom loved her all of her "stuff" and complained that Dad had too much "stuff" :sm17:
> 
> But it makes me feel good that someone else will get some pleasure out of it. Their senior's building has a bazaar every spring that includes things donated to a white elephant table and the money raised goes towards their recreation programs. The furniture and whatever else they want will go to Habitat for Humanity ReStore or local thrift shop.


Oh that reminds me of her knitting for the bazaar. You also made things for that too.

Sounds like what happens here to. Hubby has usuable stuff I on the other hand am told by the three of them craft crap. But said in a loving way.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that reminds me of her knitting for the bazaar. You also made things for that too.
> 
> Sounds like what happens here to. Hubby has usuable stuff I on the other hand am told by the three of them craft crap. But said in a loving way.


My 2 SIL will have some of Mom's craft crap but most will go to her knitting group. That would make her very happy.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL. Dad's been feeling better the last couple days. He's still in a hurry to move apartments as soon as possible and there are a couple vacant units in the building so we will try to get him moved before the end of the month.


So glad he's feeling better. Is he going to a smaller appartment? In our minds less is more!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Here in upper 30's and 40's. Had 56 the other day, a bit of snow left but only a bite seem strange not to have snow real high winds today. brought some cold with it.
> 
> I spill coffee on my key board and mouse today they still work but keys seem to be sticking. May have to get new ones.
> 
> Had a really good visit with son and grandson.
> 
> Had a good cry when they left. grandson look at me and said oh grandma and hugged me. This child is 6'7 inches tall. He is a good hugger of his grandma.
> Feel sorry for him as he has a degree in financing and makes as much as a job at MC D'S.
> 
> Told me has to start some where also lives in a larger city so jobs are filled as soon as announce.
> 
> I am going to have to get a new board keys are sticking and this is a pain in the bottom.


How about a vacuum cleaner suction?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wow!
http://www.facebook.com/groups/855281291295735/permalink/1606823266141530/


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Here in upper 30's and 40's. Had 56 the other day, a bit of snow left but only a bite seem strange not to have snow real high winds today. brought some cold with it.
> 
> I spill coffee on my key board and mouse today they still work but keys seem to be sticking. May have to get new ones.
> 
> Had a really good visit with son and grandson.
> 
> Had a good cry when they left. grandson look at me and said oh grandma and hugged me. This child is 6'7 inches tall. He is a good hugger of his grandma.
> Feel sorry for him as he has a degree in financing and makes as much as a job at MC D'S.
> 
> Told me has to start some where also lives in a larger city so jobs are filled as soon as announce.
> I have sneezed coffee on my board before and spilled it. I guess that was the key board before this one.
> 
> I am going to have to get a new board keys are sticking and this is a pain in the bottom.


Awww it is sad when the grand leaves or you leave them at home. They are missed either way. That is sad about his job. I am glad you got to spend sometime with your boys.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We used to laugh at Mom and Dad - Mom loved her all of her "stuff" and complained that Dad had too much "stuff" :sm17:
> 
> But it makes me feel good that someone else will get some pleasure out of it. Their senior's building has a bazaar every spring that includes things donated to a white elephant table and the money raised goes towards their recreation programs. The furniture and whatever else they want will go to Habitat for Humanity ReStore or local thrift shop.


That is nice someone will enjoy your mother's stuff. You and your mother are so thoughtful of others. I am glad you feel good about giving her things to someone who will enjoy it.♥ I know it is hard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> My 2 SIL will have some of Mom's craft crap but most will go to her knitting group. That would make her very happy.


Oh that is nice someone that loves your mother will get her craft things.


----------



## theyarnlady

Cb is right nice to know that your mothers knitting is going to those who loved her and knew her.

I am beat tonight spent day running here and there. Made a cake for DIL's birthday and took it up to her. I use cholate and white frosting one on one side of cake and one on the other side. As I did not know which kind she like. Also made sure it was gluten free so GD could have some to.

Love DIL when I call and if get answering machine and she is there. She will pick up phone and say Hey Lady. So now I tease her about missing Hey Lady and asking how Hey lady is. So put on card to Hey Lady with a smile.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> How about a vacuum cleaner suction?


Sounds good big vacuum and suck the bugger right up. meaning whole mess . I even manage to pull computer draw off its tracks as it is where key board rest on. may have just a good enough excuse to get a new one.

I got rid of my leather computer chair it was so crazy . It would go up and down at will. Found a brand new one and I mean brand new at Saint Vin's for 25.00 and it stays up unless you push lever down.

There is a yucky stick bug crawling on my wall. Gee's it's winter and to warm and bugs are coming out. Told husband to kill it. I do not like the fact that bugs are coming out and coming out in my house.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> So glad he's feeling better. Is he going to a smaller appartment? In our minds less is more!


Yes he wants to move to a 1 bedroom apartment


----------



## west coast kitty

The snow turned to rain last night and most of the snow was washed away by the time we got up this morning. It was a very dreary, rainy day today and will stay like that for the next few days. But on the plus side -- we didn't have to get the snow shovel out :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Cb is right nice to know that your mothers knitting is going to those who loved her and knew her.
> 
> I am beat tonight spent day running here and there. Made a cake for DIL's birthday and took it up to her. I use cholate and white frosting one on one side of cake and one on the other side. As I did not know which kind she like. Also made sure it was gluten free so GD could have some to.
> 
> Love DIL when I call and if get answering machine and she is there. She will pick up phone and say Hey Lady. So now I tease her about missing Hey Lady and asking how Hey lady is. So put on card to Hey Lady with a smile.


Hey Yarn Lady :sm01: :sm17: 
Happy birthday to your DIL. Lucky DIL getting a double frosting birthday cake!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds good big vacuum and suck the bugger right up. meaning whole mess . I even manage to pull computer draw off its tracks as it is where key board rest on. may have just a good enough excuse to get a new one.
> 
> I got rid of my leather computer chair it was so crazy . It would go up and down at will. Found a brand new one and I mean brand new at Saint Vin's for 25.00 and it stays up unless you push lever down.
> 
> There is a yucky stick bug crawling on my wall. Gee's it's winter and to warm and bugs are coming out. Told husband to kill it. I do not like the fact that bugs are coming out and coming out in my house.


We've been getting more spiders in the house. I don't like bugs, but don't mind spiders. Every once in a while Winkie wakes up enough to pounce on the spider and then goes back to napping in front of the fire.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We've been getting more spiders in the house. I don't like bugs, but don't mind spiders. Every once in a while Winkie wakes up enough to pounce on the spider and then goes back to napping in front of the fire.


I don't mind the spiders it is their webs hanging from everything that I hate. My dil is scared to death of spiders. I taught her how to use her vacuum to get rid of them. :sm05: 
This is a funny cat video.http://www.facebook.com/coachfilha/videos/vb.324296004647667/790402924627773/?type=2&theater 
Do Winkie and Willie do this?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Cb is right nice to know that your mothers knitting is going to those who loved her and knew her.
> 
> I am beat tonight spent day running here and there. Made a cake for DIL's birthday and took it up to her. I use cholate and white frosting one on one side of cake and one on the other side. As I did not know which kind she like. Also made sure it was gluten free so GD could have some to.
> 
> Love DIL when I call and if get answering machine and she is there. She will pick up phone and say Hey Lady. So now I tease her about missing Hey Lady and asking how Hey lady is. So put on card to Hey Lady with a smile.


You are a nice mil . Did she like the cake and birthday card?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't mind the spiders it is their webs hanging from everything that I hate. My dil is scared to death of spiders. I taught her how to use her vacuum to get rid of them. :sm05:
> This is a funny cat video.http://www.facebook.com/coachfilha/videos/vb.324296004647667/790402924627773/?type=2&theater
> Do Winkie and Willie do this?


That was cute. Winkie has never danced or boxed but then she was already older by the time she became an indoor cat. Nellie used to get up on her hind legs and jump around. She also liked to drink out of the sink.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> That was cute. Winkie has never danced or boxed but then she was already older by the time she became an indoor cat. Nellie used to get up on her hind legs and jump around. She also liked to drink out of the sink.


Sweet.
Have you heard how your other cats are doing since you moved?
Any update on your daddy?


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds good big vacuum and suck the bugger right up. meaning whole mess . I even manage to pull computer draw off its tracks as it is where key board rest on. may have just a good enough excuse to get a new one.
> 
> I got rid of my leather computer chair it was so crazy . It would go up and down at will. Found a brand new one and I mean brand new at Saint Vin's for 25.00 and it stays up unless you push lever down.
> 
> There is a yucky stick bug crawling on my wall. Gee's it's winter and to warm and bugs are coming out. Told husband to kill it. I do not like the fact that bugs are coming out and coming out in my house.


I don't like bugs!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Yes he wants to move to a 1 bedroom apartment


Yes, smaller is better. We did it. Such a relief.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sweet.
> Have you heard how your other cats are doing since you moved?
> Any update on your daddy?


I lost part of my post -- Earl loved to wrestle with DH's slippers. We hope Max is ok - he's the neighbourhood stray that we couldn't take with us. The people who bought our place are making a lot of renovations.

Dad chose a new apartment and can move in a couple of weeks. I'll be there to help with the move and to sort and pack the stuff for donation. He hasn't had any more chest pains but has pain in his lower back. He went for x-ray on Fri so that should let us know if it's a problem with discs or muscles. Seems like it's one thing or another lately :sm03:


----------



## west coast kitty

The sun came out for a while today -- so nice to see it again! I met a friend in Duncan for lunch yesterday; it was a great visit and I really enjoyed the day. 

The Hospital Auxiliary knitters were supposed to meet yesterday, but it was cancelled because the hospital has an outbreak of Noro virus and the Health Authority wants the public to avoid the hospital. Hopefully it's settled soon and no one else gets sick.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I lost part of my post -- Earl loved to wrestle with DH's slippers. We hope Max is ok - he's the neighbourhood stray that we couldn't take with us. The people who bought our place are making a lot of renovations.
> 
> Dad chose a new apartment and can move in a couple of weeks. I'll be there to help with the move and to sort and pack the stuff for donation. He hasn't had any more chest pains but has pain in his lower back. He went for x-ray on Fri so that should let us know if it's a problem with discs or muscles. Seems like it's one thing or another lately :sm03:


I am sure Max and Earl are doing ok but miss you. Plus all the raccoon that your DH fed. I thought maybe someone let you know how they are doing.
What kind of renovations are the new owners doing?

Maybe your Daddy can go forward now with a new apartment to look forward to.Yes I know about one thing or the other. Maybe he will find out it is not something serious with his body.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The sun came out for a while today -- so nice to see it again! I met a friend in Duncan for lunch yesterday; it was a great visit and I really enjoyed the day.
> 
> The Hospital Auxiliary knitters were supposed to meet yesterday, but it was cancelled because the hospital has an outbreak of Noro virus and the Health Authority wants the public to avoid the hospital. Hopefully it's settled soon and no one else gets sick.


 The sun what is that?
:sm09: I am glad you got to visit with a friend. You need some joy in your life right.
What is the Noro virus? Yes please stay away. You need any virus. I haven't been out since the visit with our DD after Christmas Lots of junk going around lately. Getting the pick up from Walmart is great for mine and my mother's groceries. I have been picking it up at the windo. The lady loading my groceries did have a leaking nose tho. Feels funny having a woman load your groceries for you. Bless her.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> That was cute. Winkie has never danced or boxed but then she was already older by the time she became an indoor cat. Nellie used to get up on her hind legs and jump around. She also liked to drink out of the sink.


Was wondering about your kitty's thank you for the pictures. So winkie I egnoring you.I bet he is the one who feeds her. They always love the one's who feed them more.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I don't like bugs!


I do not like them either. I also hate the bugs who bother me the human kind.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I lost part of my post -- Earl loved to wrestle with DH's slippers. We hope Max is ok - he's the neighbourhood stray that we couldn't take with us. The people who bought our place are making a lot of renovations.
> 
> Dad chose a new apartment and can move in a couple of weeks. I'll be there to help with the move and to sort and pack the stuff for donation. He hasn't had any more chest pains but has pain in his lower back. He went for x-ray on Fri so that should let us know if it's a problem with discs or muscles. Seems like it's one thing or another lately :sm03:


That is good to hear it will be good when he is settled. Hope they find out what is going on with him. There has been enough stress in your life.

I wish for you peace.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> The sun came out for a while today -- so nice to see it again! I met a friend in Duncan for lunch yesterday; it was a great visit and I really enjoyed the day.
> 
> The Hospital Auxiliary knitters were supposed to meet yesterday, but it was cancelled because the hospital has an outbreak of Noro virus and the Health Authority wants the public to avoid the hospital. Hopefully it's settled soon and no one else gets sick.


That-is not good to hear . Hear about a lot of tit this year .

Glad though that you spent some time with friend it helps to have a bit of time to just be.


----------



## theyarnlady

Weather my gosh it is terrible out there. LL have you been it by bad snow storms. Would think LTL was snowed in.

Here no snow just a bit here and there. Temp mild for this time of year. Usual in low 10' and down. Here up to 40' and lows in 20's .

Tomorrow will be putting Christmas decorations way. They are not covered with snow and not frozen to ground. Also Mr. Squirrel is trying to steal Santa's hat on Mr. Bear. That time of year getting ready for baby's in the spring and seem to have a thing about hats. Hubby caught him under hat and hubby knock on window and poor thing jump so high he miss the deck and hit the ground running.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Weather my gosh it is terrible out there. LL have you been it by bad snow storms. Would think LTL was snowed in.
> 
> Here no snow just a bit here and there. Temp mild for this time of year. Usual in low 10' and down. Here up to 40' and lows in 20's .
> 
> Tomorrow will be putting Christmas decorations way. They are not covered with snow and not frozen to ground. Also Mr. Squirrel is trying to steal Santa's hat on Mr. Bear. That time of year getting ready for baby's in the spring and seem to have a thing about hats. Hubby caught him under hat and hubby knock on window and poor thing jump so high he miss the deck and hit the ground running.


Funny about the squirrel. I hope he didn't hurt himself.
DH loves to watch our squirrel eat the bird seed. Chewy likes to hit the window but the squirrel just jumps down and hides intil he sees Chewy leave. Plus he throws the seeds on the ground then the chickens eat it. Poor birds have to find their own food. :sm09: It is comical around here.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I lost part of my post -- Earl loved to wrestle with DH's slippers. We hope Max is ok - he's the neighbourhood stray that we couldn't take with us. The people who bought our place are making a lot of renovations.
> 
> Dad chose a new apartment and can move in a couple of weeks. I'll be there to help with the move and to sort and pack the stuff for donation. He hasn't had any more chest pains but has pain in his lower back. He went for x-ray on Fri so that should let us know if it's a problem with discs or muscles. Seems like it's one thing or another lately :sm03:


WCK, let us know how he is doing - what his x-ray shows...


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I do not like them either. I also hate the bugs who bother me the human kind.


Ha, ha! You are sooo funny!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Weather my gosh it is terrible out there. LL have you been it by bad snow storms. Would think LTL was snowed in.
> 
> Here no snow just a bit here and there. Temp mild for this time of year. Usual in low 10' and down. Here up to 40' and lows in 20's .
> 
> Tomorrow will be putting Christmas decorations way. They are not covered with snow and not frozen to ground. Also Mr. Squirrel is trying to steal Santa's hat on Mr. Bear. That time of year getting ready for baby's in the spring and seem to have a thing about hats. Hubby caught him under hat and hubby knock on window and poor thing jump so high he miss the deck and hit the ground running.


No bad ones. Someone told me another is coming!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sure Max and Earl are doing ok but miss you. Plus all the raccoon that your DH fed. I thought maybe someone let you know how they are doing.
> What kind of renovations are the new owners doing?
> 
> Maybe your Daddy can go forward now with a new apartment to look forward to.Yes I know about one thing or the other. Maybe he will find out it is not something serious with his body.


I forgot Earl died didn't he? I just saw this cute thing to knit for a cat.
http://www.goodshomedesign.com/crochet-kitty-camper-house/?fbclid=IwAR3VT7PMlmn9db4XI78_tpfUtGVG3eT5F-mGRm7mSQvE7BCied8U9emC78o


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I have been in since after the New Year. I think I am having an attack of cabin fever. I am going to my favorite aunt's to show her how to make bread. After that she needs a refresher lesson on knitting. She is the one that went to chemo with me and she made scubbies. She forgets from one time to another so I will show her again.
It is cosy staying in to knit when the weather is so yuk. Still no sun. We may get down to the teens this week end. We are enjoying staying in the bed late in the mornings. Only thing about doing that is you can't get all your after Christmas projects going.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sure Max and Earl are doing ok but miss you. Plus all the raccoon that your DH fed. I thought maybe someone let you know how they are doing.
> What kind of renovations are the new owners doing?
> 
> Maybe your Daddy can go forward now with a new apartment to look forward to.Yes I know about one thing or the other. Maybe he will find out it is not something serious with his body.


Earl died last spring but I think Max is doing ok too. He was well known in the area and had lots of people feeding him and sometimes we wouldn't see him for a few days. I'm sure the racoons really missed DH because I doubt anyone else feeds them!! The new owners were going to re-do the kitchen, take out carpeting, and re-do the basement. The roof was due to be replaced soon so maybe they are doing that too.

We plan to re-do the driveway and replace part of the back fence of our new house in the spring.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> The sun what is that?
> :sm09: I am glad you got to visit with a friend. You need some joy in your life right.
> What is the Noro virus? Yes please stay away. You need any virus. I haven't been out since the visit with our DD after Christmas Lots of junk going around lately. Getting the pick up from Walmart is great for mine and my mother's groceries. I have been picking it up at the windo. The lady loading my groceries did have a leaking nose tho. Feels funny having a woman load your groceries for you. Bless her.


Noro virus is a really contagious stomach flu and is especially bad where there are large groups of people like hospitals, seniors homes, cruise ships.

The main grocery stores offer pick-up service here too and a couple of them will even deliver but for now I still like to pick my own produce and meat. But it's good to know that the service is there if/when we need it.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Weather my gosh it is terrible out there. LL have you been it by bad snow storms. Would think LTL was snowed in.
> 
> Here no snow just a bit here and there. Temp mild for this time of year. Usual in low 10' and down. Here up to 40' and lows in 20's .
> 
> Tomorrow will be putting Christmas decorations way. They are not covered with snow and not frozen to ground. Also Mr. Squirrel is trying to steal Santa's hat on Mr. Bear. That time of year getting ready for baby's in the spring and seem to have a thing about hats. Hubby caught him under hat and hubby knock on window and poor thing jump so high he miss the deck and hit the ground running.


Cute to watch your Mr Squirrel and in a few months Mr Bunny will be out too. We have black squirrels here and they give us lots of entertainment too. Winkie likes to watch them too :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot Earl died didn't he? I just saw this cute thing to knit for a cat.
> http://www.goodshomedesign.com/crochet-kitty-camper-house/?fbclid=IwAR3VT7PMlmn9db4XI78_tpfUtGVG3eT5F-mGRm7mSQvE7BCied8U9emC78o


That's cute, Winkie likes to crawl into small spaces. Solo could have made a bigger version for her dog to match her camper colours!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been in since after the New Year. I think I am having an attack of cabin fever. I am going to my favorite aunt's to show her how to make bread. After that she needs a refresher lesson on knitting. She is the one that went to chemo with me and she made scubbies. She forgets from one time to another so I will show her again.
> It is cosy staying in to knit when the weather is so yuk. Still no sun. We may get down to the teens this week end. We are enjoying staying in the bed late in the mornings. Only thing about doing that is you can't get all your after Christmas projects going.


That sounds like a great way to break your cabin fever! Have a wonderful visit with your aunt.

It's been cooler here since the rain stopped a couple of days ago. It's supposed to start raining again on Wed so it will probably warm up again.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been in since after the New Year. I think I am having an attack of cabin fever. I am going to my favorite aunt's to show her how to make bread. After that she needs a refresher lesson on knitting. She is the one that went to chemo with me and she made scubbies. She forgets from one time to another so I will show her again.
> It is cosy staying in to knit when the weather is so yuk. Still no sun. We may get down to the teens this week end. We are enjoying staying in the bed late in the mornings. Only thing about doing that is you can't get all your after Christmas projects going.[/quot
> 
> You are good to your aunt. Storm coming here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Stay warm from the storm y'all!
http://www.facebook.com/crusoedachshund/photos/a.156655384422965/2183830561705427/?type=3&theater :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Where is everyone? Are you frozen? It is cold here. Brrrrrr


----------



## Country Bumpkins

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2022499804432042


♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is everyone? Are you frozen? It is cold here. Brrrrrr


Yes, CB! Freezing!!!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/Musicianary/videos/2022499804432042/?hc_ref=ARQePziqlcQwhO313Bk2S9mxS7ulgYGv-cP9lAMVm84F1ueEdRijULLr4EWNEY3vwp8&__xts__[0]=68.ARB1t-kGPwSdsE8YIh85uz_l5RhF5M6_AOST4gYLAF9YSHDw8rKebWEzaqiF59RYL8hnEDJW62_R8j_wsg_9xklcZfAQU0FifpJ2sTKm2hy2JQ8v_xtzW8-COy8zLjzBcStRNPzWi1Prx4rv-ITX5z_hxeD9vUZjYncxDypuC8plB_gwtpSX2t9esuKw2bwfGqz6MJJouo0OPp1Sy_bPKqxGCMZK9pwLJCqyZ06cKLKemv6X-pydEpj523V7vHR9J9PCsic_zxmV2e_SGKnMHY2NQpsW8VSSA6UnmpwHc3Wym3B1yYarkY0XjZF-OyLVVJQKgO8pfhpev2vHOz9DU1SvLzhnXoR0s2p-tOypDEqX-FuHTyd_fr_Wvw&__tn__=FC-R
> ♥


Thank you for posting this. Beautiful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

The sun has been out for 2 days and no rain. Thank You Lord! The weather people are pushing for snow but not cold enough. They love to say snow. ha.I hope I finished DS's hat. It has snowed for them last week. 
How is everyone else doing in the freeze?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> The sun has been out for 2 days and no rain. Thank You Lord! The weather people are pushing for snow but not cold enough. They love to say snow. ha.I hope I finished DS's hat. It has snowed for them last week.
> How is everyone else doing in the freeze?


It's much too cold for me. I'm thinking late spring and summer!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Cats and dogs in the snow.
http://www.facebook.com/amazinglycat/videos/vb.309192509456805/209443396626237/?type=2&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yarnie where are you? I been missing you.

http://www.facebook.com/myjesusjam/videos/vb.1459826467571676/2114517775526290/?type=2&theater 
Come back so we can have fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK are you here?
http://www.facebook.com/myjesusjam/photos/a.1459891014231888/2328666860687628/?type=3&theater
LL are you warmed up yet?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK are you here?
> http://www.facebook.com/myjesusjam/photos/a.1459891014231888/2328666860687628/?type=3&theater
> LL are you warmed up yet?


Hi CB. Yes, when I'm inside. Walking the dogs is brutal. I let my husband sleep this morning and got up at 5:30 in the freezing snow. Actually, it was very pleasant. So quiet, totally dark outside, puffy snow on the ground so it wasn't slippery. I fear breaking a hip. It's like being in nature.

How about you?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cats and dogs in the snow.
> http://www.facebook.com/amazinglycat/videos/vb.309192509456805/209443396626237/?type=2&theater


I loved this! Thank you, CB!


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi I am back from the dark ages. 

Cold here warmed up into the 40's now back to freezing rain last night and stop for the day only to start again tonight and into tomorrow Not happy as Willie is due for test and nail trim.

Sure is making for nice weather in Dec.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Yes, when I'm inside. Walking the dogs is brutal. I let my husband sleep this morning and got up at 5:30 in the freezing snow. Actually, it was very pleasant. So quiet, totally dark outside, puffy snow on the ground so it wasn't slippery. I fear breaking a hip. It's like being in nature.
> 
> How about you?


I love it when it snows like that . 
You are not allowed to break any part of your body. Rule #1 as we age. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie where are you? I been missing you.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/myjesusjam/videos/vb.1459826467571676/2114517775526290/?type=2&theater
> Come back so we can have fun.


Oh dear looking good for a couple of old ladies. :sm09:

Not allowed to eat popcorn as to Doctor's orders. :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hi I am back from the dark ages.
> 
> Cold here warmed up into the 40's now back to freezing rain last night and stop for the day only to start again tonight and into tomorrow Not happy as Willie is due for test and nail trim.
> 
> Sure is making for nice weather in Dec.


Are you the ground hog coming out to see your shadow? I can't imagine how cold you have been lately. Last week in the 20's this week in the 70's. We have had the a/c on for 3 days now. The weather people now say we are going back to winter. RME
I hope Willie will behave before his test. I know he makes it hard on you until he get to the vet and then loves it there. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear looking good for a couple of old ladies. :sm09:
> 
> Not allowed to eat popcorn as to Doctor's orders. :sm13:


Well we can just play like we are eating popcorn. Be well soon. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I love it when it snows like that .
> You are not allowed to break any part of your body. Rule #1 as we age. :sm17:


I stepped out today to put trash out for trash men. Nope. Ice. Couldn't risk my hip!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear looking good for a couple of old ladies. :sm09:
> 
> Not allowed to eat popcorn as to Doctor's orders. :sm13:


No popcorn! Why? I love popcorn with lots of butter and salt!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well we can just play like we are eating popcorn. Be well soon. ♥


Life without popcorn is hard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I stepped out today to put trash out for trash men. Nope. Ice. Couldn't risk my hip!


That is good you need to stay safe from falls.

This is from a fb friend today.

Today, we have had Summer...HOT Nd humid outside this morning around 8:00. Spring came along pretty quickly with a nice cool breeze and a little shower. Fall came along a couple of hours later, with a harder rain and a North wind. Right now it's Winter and will get worse as the evening goes on. Low tonight will be around 21. I'm writing all this to let those who have never experience Arkansas weather just how quickly our weather can change....you who live here, or have lived, or visited here, already know. In other words...if you come to Arkansas ...just pack a little bit for each season and more than likely, you will be able to use it all.

That is what we go thru. From 70's down to 21 in one day. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> No popcorn! Why? I love popcorn with lots of butter and salt!


Me too!


----------



## theyarnlady

LL glad you did not fall same happening here again ice news showed people ice skating with their dogs walking . Older lady with back pack skating down the street. This is not good all the ice. Even plow truck have iron treads put on truck so they can plow


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Life without popcorn is hard.


yes it is love it but have a choice now get sick or don't eat it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Cold, wintery day -- lots of snow and wind; a good day to sit by the fire and knit.


----------



## west coast kitty

I got back from 10 days in Edmonton last weekend. It was snowing and cold when I left Edmonton and it followed me back to the Island and we've had snow off and on all week but not nearly as bad as so many other regions. We got Dad settled in his new apartment and he seems comfortable in it. And it's good to know that as he needs more help it will be there for him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I got back from 10 days in Edmonton last weekend. It was snowing and cold when I left Edmonton and it followed me back to the Island and we've had snow off and on all week but not nearly as bad as so many other regions. We got Dad settled in his new apartment and he seems comfortable in it. And it's good to know that as he needs more help it will be there for him.


I am glad you are back home and settled. I hope your Daddy is still enjoying his new apartment. That is a comfort for you to know he has help if he needs it. You must be so concerned for him.♥

I didn't know you got snow. I know your Canadian cold front came down here. My son and I took the grands to a concert in Little Rock yesterday. We had to stand outside for an hour in the 34 degrees. I had a sweater and coat on with my mittens. I was shivering I was so cold. Funny tho that so many had shorts on with thin shirts. I can't imagine how cold they were.
We didn't get home until 1:30. We had stopped to eat , then had to tell DH all about the concert. It was hard for me to go to sleep after all the excitement. I slept until 11:30. The gal is not used to partying anymore. :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are back home and settled. I hope your Daddy is still enjoying his new apartment. That is a comfort for you to know he has help if he needs it. You must be so concerned for him.♥
> 
> I didn't know you got snow. I know your Canadian cold front came down here. My son and I took the grands to a concert in Little Rock yesterday. We had to stand outside for an hour in the 34 degrees. I had a sweater and coat on with my mittens. I was shivering I was so cold. Funny tho that so many had shorts on with thin shirts. I can't imagine how cold they were.
> We didn't get home until 1:30. We had stopped to eat , then had to tell DH all about the concert. It was hard for me to go to sleep after all the excitement. I slept until 11:30. The gal is not used to partying anymore. :sm17:


I'm glad you had a good time even if it meant waiting in the cold. Who was performing at concert?

We don't usually get a lot of snow on the Island, but this week has seen lots of bad weather. The southern part of the Island had many power outages and accidents on Friday, yesterday was very windy and caused more power outages and the morning ferries to the mainland couldn't dock and had to turn around and come back. Today has been the worst day -- flights cancelled, major north/south highway closed and more accidents and power outages. We stayed in all day and happy that we didn't lose power. Bad weather forecast to continue for next few days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you had a good time even if it meant waiting in the cold. Who was performing at concert?
> 
> We don't usually get a lot of snow on the Island, but this week has seen lots of bad weather. The southern part of the Island had many power outages and accidents on Friday, yesterday was very windy and caused more power outages and the morning ferries to the mainland couldn't dock and had to turn around and come back. Today has been the worst day -- flights cancelled, major north/south highway closed and more accidents and power outages. We stayed in all day and happy that we didn't lose power. Bad weather forecast to continue for next few days.


It was a Christian concert , Winter Jam. There were about 10 different group. Loud and lots of dancing and loud. ha It was the kids Christmas present from us. I doubt if I will be going again. It was good but too wild for me. Plus too long 4-11.

We didn't have any bad weather like you are having. Just cold and more rain. I saw on facebook where the ferries were in rough waters. Praying you don't have many accidents with all the bad weather.
I hope the snow will help with your low rain levels. Please stay inside and knit. I am so happy you are not traveling right now.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was a Christian concert , Winter Jam. There were about 10 different group. Loud and lots of dancing and loud. ha It was the kids Christmas present from us. I doubt if I will be going again. It was good but too wild for me. Plus too long 4-11.
> 
> We didn't have any bad weather like you are having. Just cold and more rain. I saw on facebook where the ferries were in rough waters. Praying you don't have many accidents with all the bad weather.
> I hope the snow will help with your low rain levels. Please stay inside and knit. I am so happy you are not traveling right now.


Not a good day for travellers -- Nanaimo airport was closed so passengers had to stay in Vancouver and main north/south highway was also closed for several hours.

My concert days are past too, I'd rather watch on TV or a video. Glad the kids had a good time and you can have an easy day to recover today.

I made shrimp for supper tonight so thought of you ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Not a good day for travellers -- Nanaimo airport was closed so passengers had to stay in Vancouver and main north/south highway was also closed for several hours.
> 
> My concert days are past too, I'd rather watch on TV or a video. Glad the kids had a good time and you can have an easy day to recover today.
> 
> I made shrimp for supper tonight so thought of you ♥


I am glad they closed the airport instead of risking lives. Good for them.
You should have called I would have rode my bike to eat shrimp. 
I am not thru with concerts just the long wild ones. I was wishing I was home knitting and tv. :sm05: Does that mean I am getting old? :sm23: 
Yarnie are you and LL snowed in too?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad they closed the airport instead of risking lives. Good for them.
> You should have called I would have rode my bike to eat shrimp.
> I am not thru with concerts just the long wild ones. I was wishing I was home knitting and tv. :sm05: Does that mean I am getting old? :sm23:
> Yarnie are you and LL snowed in too?


We have leftovers if you want to get your bike out :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We have leftovers if you want to get your bike out :sm23:


Wait let me air up my tires.

:sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wait let me air up my tires.
> 
> :sm09:


Bring chains for your tires! Most of the schools on the Island are closed with a snow day and there is more snow falling so will probably be closed again tomorrow. Very glad that I didn't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Bring chains for your tires! Most of the schools on the Island are closed with a snow day and there is more snow falling so will probably be closed again tomorrow. Very glad that I didn't have to go anywhere today.


I hope you Dh doesn't have to go out either. We have had rain and in the 60's. New weather every day.
It was a good knitting day.


----------



## west coast kitty

This was on the news yesterday and today -- tobogganing kids vs rat
http://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/totally-rat-ical-tobogganer-s-mid-air-collision-with-rodent-caught-on-camera-1.4294495


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> This was on the news yesterday and today -- tobogganing kids vs rat
> http://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/totally-rat-ical-tobogganer-s-mid-air-collision-with-rodent-caught-on-camera-1.4294495


Oh MY GOSH! That is a bbig rat! I would die if I saw that thing! Funny tho. I would have flew out of there without a toboggan ! :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This is what I have been doing since Christmas.



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10217497105118607&id=1205640987


:sm16: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi you two been tired of late just a pm and off I go.

How are you two doing? 

Sounds like the weather is not very good same here. Had ice then 8 inches of snow then temps in the 40's now back to the low 20's. Do you realize in two weeks it will be March. Makes you wonder what weather will be like then.|????


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh LL how are you doing? How is the weather by you?

Hope you are well, miss all of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hi you two been tired of late just a pm and off I go.
> 
> How are you two doing?
> 
> Sounds like the weather is not very good same here. Had ice then 8 inches of snow then temps in the 40's now back to the low 20's. Do you realize in two weeks it will be March. Makes you wonder what weather will be like then.|????


I was wondering how you have been. That is too much ice and snow for me.
It is cold here today but nothing but the same old rain. We are keeping Charlie while the kids are gone. Boy is he a cry baby.


----------



## theyarnlady

Had to get my pills Eliquis refilled. I am suppose to be on them for three months. Well what a mess. One says script is already and can be pick up the other said can not be refilled as no doctors ordered it.

then get them and they send along paper that tells you everything that can go wrong when taking meds. 

So I refuse to read that paper, bad enough they advertise it on TV. So figure if it is to be God is in control.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering how you have been. That is too much ice and snow for me.
> It is cold here today but nothing but the same old rain. We are keeping Charlie while the kids are gone. Boy is he a cry baby.


Why is Charlie a cry baby ? Is he an animal?


----------



## west coast kitty

Hi CB & Yarnie -- long time since we were all on at same time!


----------



## theyarnlady

How are you doing WCK? Your weather sounds bad too. Son said it was bad up north in Washington and Portland was bad to. But where he lives just cold . 

He called tonight as had not talk to him about what was going on. His bother told him, he did not understand what it all meant. Had to explain to him what was going on and he seem to be upset that is one of the reasons did not want to tell him as he feels bad that he can not be here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Had to get my pills Eliquis refilled. I am suppose to be on them for three months. Well what a mess. One says script is already and can be pick up the other said can not be refilled as no doctors ordered it.
> 
> then get them and they send along paper that tells you everything that can go wrong when taking meds.
> 
> So I refuse to read that paper, bad enough they advertise it on TV. So figure if it is to be God is in control.


Is that the meds for you stomach?
I know our drugs store does the same with me. Never DH. Just me. Wonder why?
Never read the side effects.


----------



## theyarnlady

Isn''t that the truth. I can only seem to stay awake for a bit after 10 or 11 then I fall asleep.

I wonder if that means I am getting old. Nay I would know that if I was, but then I would never admit it any way. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hi you two been tired of late just a pm and off I go.
> 
> How are you two doing?
> 
> Sounds like the weather is not very good same here. Had ice then 8 inches of snow then temps in the 40's now back to the low 20's. Do you realize in two weeks it will be March. Makes you wonder what weather will be like then.|????


We still have a lot of snow piled up but it started raining over night so it will help to wash some of the snow away. City crews trying to make sure drain sewers are cleared so we don't get too much water backed up on streets and flooding. Slippery out there so haven't got out much.

Hope March is a lamb


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Why is Charlie a cry baby ? Is he an animal?


Yes and a male. RME
He wants me to sit and hold him. I just let Chewy run him around the house. I have to stay clear or they will run over me.
How is Willie?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering how you have been. That is too much ice and snow for me.
> It is cold here today but nothing but the same old rain. We are keeping Charlie while the kids are gone. Boy is he a cry baby.


How are Charlie and Chewy getting along?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that the meds for you stomach?
> I know our drugs store does the same with me. Never DH. Just me. Wonder why?
> Never read the side effects.


No meds for blood clots.

The side effects if you read them scare you and me both. Love hubby's saying you have to take a pill to control the side effect then get more side effects. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing WCK? Your weather sounds bad too. Son said it was bad up north in Washington and Portland was bad to. But where he lives just cold .
> 
> He called tonight as had not talk to him about what was going on. His bother told him, he did not understand what it all meant. Had to explain to him what was going on and he seem to be upset that is one of the reasons did not want to tell him as he feels bad that he can not be here.


I know you don't want to upset your son but he needs to know what is going on with you. He loves you and would want to know if you are sick.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes and a male. RME
> He wants me to sit and hold him. I just let Chewy run him around the house. I have to stay clear or they will run over me.
> How is Willie?


Oh dear let the games begin Sounds like you are having a bit of fun. :sm17:

Oh Willie is a happy cat as he has Hubby wrap around his paw. Now as for me not so much I do not spoil him at all. Have to get to store and get him his favorite treats and that can cat food he loves.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Had to get my pills Eliquis refilled. I am suppose to be on them for three months. Well what a mess. One says script is already and can be pick up the other said can not be refilled as no doctors ordered it.
> 
> then get them and they send along paper that tells you everything that can go wrong when taking meds.
> 
> So I refuse to read that paper, bad enough they advertise it on TV. So figure if it is to be God is in control.


How are you feeling Yarnie? I've been worried about you ♥

Sometimes warnings on side effects sound scarier than the condition.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How are Charlie and Chewy getting along?


They love each other. I just let Chewy in and he is showing Charlie his baby but won't share it with him. Charlie whistles and cries when he is not getting attention from someone. I will be happy when Monday comes. 
How are you doing in your bad weather. Anymore powder outings?
I found out another tv show we watch is from Vancouver . A Million Little Things.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> How are you doing WCK? Your weather sounds bad too. Son said it was bad up north in Washington and Portland was bad to. But where he lives just cold .
> 
> He called tonight as had not talk to him about what was going on. His bother told him, he did not understand what it all meant. Had to explain to him what was going on and he seem to be upset that is one of the reasons did not want to tell him as he feels bad that he can not be here.


I'm ok Yarnie. This winter has been the worst in 10 years but at least this time we don't have a very, very long driveway to clear. Lots of snow and roads weren't very good but we didn't lose power so lots to be grateful for.

I understand your son being upset, he loves you and is worried and it's hard being further away ..... but please keep him in the loop, it's important to him!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Isn''t that the truth. I can only seem to stay awake for a bit after 10 or 11 then I fall asleep.
> 
> I wonder if that means I am getting old. Nay I would know that if I was, but then I would never admit it any way. :sm16:


DH usually goes to bed by 9 - but he gets up early. You need your rest so go to bed when you're sleepy.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> How are you feeling Yarnie? I've been worried about you ♥
> 
> Sometimes warnings on side effects sound scarier than the condition.


Just really tired . Have to go to PT and do somethings to get my spirit back to working.

It's just a pain in the behind that is all.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know you don't want to upset your son but he needs to know what is going on with you. He loves you and would want to know if you are sick.


 :sm24: True -- I worry even more when I don't know what's going on


----------



## theyarnlady

Your weather sounds awful sure hope we get to see spring early this year. We need it.

Know your right about telling son but he is so soft hearted worry about him getting upset.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: True -- I worry even more when I don't know what's going on


You too have so much happening in your life I think it must be harder for you then you let on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WCK any up date on your Daddy?


----------



## theyarnlady

CB have you heard how Jayne's husband is doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> You too have so much happening in your life I think it must be harder for you then you let on.


I think you are right. She has been thru a lot the last year. So have you. My year was the year before. Let this be the end of all the bad stuff for all of us.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear let the games begin Sounds like you are having a bit of fun. :sm17:
> 
> Oh Willie is a happy cat as he has Hubby wrap around his paw. Now as for me not so much I do not spoil him at all. Have to get to store and get him his favorite treats and that can cat food he loves.


I think you would have to look far for someone to believe you don't spoil Willie!! Glad Willie is feeling better. Our Winkie is DH's girl too, she would rather be with him than me and he is quick to get up for her. Winkie is almost 18 and getting more frail so she can have whatever she wants


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> CB have you heard how Jayne's husband is doing?


No I haven't heard from her since before Christmas. I will try to remember to email her and ask. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I think you would have to look far for someone to believe you don't spoil Willie!! Glad Willie is feeling better. Our Winkie is DH's girl too, she would rather be with him than me and he is quick to get up for her. Winkie is almost 18 and getting more frail so she can have whatever she wants


You must be the best pet parents ever. All of your cats have so many years with you.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are right. She has been thru a lot the last year. So have you. My year was the year before. Let this be the end of all the bad stuff for all of us.


YOur right it is time we had something to laugh about . I need to find something other then what is happening.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> They love each other. I just let Chewy in and he is showing Charlie his baby but won't share it with him. Charlie whistles and cries when he is not getting attention from someone. I will be happy when Monday comes.
> How are you doing in your bad weather. Anymore powder outings?
> I found out another tv show we watch is from Vancouver . A Million Little Things.


I haven't seen that show. DH discovered these home reno programs on HGTV and we've been watching some of them. There is a Love It or List It from Vancouver

Weather hasn't been great but we haven't had any power outages in this area. The southern part of the Island had more trees come down on the power lines. Happy that I didn't have to travel anywhere, the Nanaimo airport was closed for quite a while and Victoria airport cancelled lots of flights; several highways and roads closed. I've been staying close to home the past couple of weeks


----------



## theyarnlady

Off now you two. Try and stay out of trouble nay that's no fun. Just carry on.

Arm wraps and kissy face .


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Just really tired . Have to go to PT and do somethings to get my spirit back to working.
> 
> It's just a pain in the behind that is all.


You just need the right motivation to get moving


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> You too have so much happening in your life I think it must be harder for you then you let on.


You and CB are the best of friends ♥♥
i really am ok -- Mom is at peace and in the best possible place and I'll see her again


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> You just need the right motivation to get moving


Love it! 
Sweet dreams to both of you. Love you lots.
Where are you LL? You are missing the party.
♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK any up date on your Daddy?


He's settling into his new apartment and likes it. The weather has been bad there too so he hasn't been able to get out on his own so he hates that. We've arranged a little more help for him, he isn't really happy about it but deep down knows he needs it


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are right. She has been thru a lot the last year. So have you. My year was the year before. Let this be the end of all the bad stuff for all of us.


Yes!!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Off now you two. Try and stay out of trouble nay that's no fun. Just carry on.
> 
> Arm wraps and kissy face .


Sleep well Yarnie. Remember cream cheese and kissy face


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> He's settling into his new apartment and likes it. The weather has been bad there too so he hasn't been able to get out on his own so he hates that. We've arranged a little more help for him, he isn't really happy about it but deep down knows he needs it


I am glad your Dad is settling in and liking it. It maybe a good thing that the weather is made. It may keep him out of trouble.He sounds like he being taken good care of.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love it!
> Sweet dreams to both of you. Love you lots.
> Where are you LL? You are missing the party.
> ♥


Hi CB. I have been away. Went to Tortola for a week (without husband). Had a 
great time. Sorry I have not been here. I'm here now!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> You just need the right motivation to get moving


Oh I would not make it a block even for ice cream. But did make me laugh.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. I have been away. Went to Tortola for a week (without husband). Had a
> great time. Sorry I have not been here. I'm here now!!!


and where pray tell is Tortola? and why did you not invite us if it a nice warm place??? :sm08:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Sleep well Yarnie. Remember cream cheese and kissy face


Oh yes forgot the cream cheese . :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> and where pray tell is Tortola? and why did you not invite us if it a nice warm place??? :sm08:


I am happy you are back. I wonder where Tortola is too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes forgot the cream cheese . :sm09:


 :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> and where pray tell is Tortola? and why did you not invite us if it a nice warm place??? :sm08:


Hi YL. It's in the BVI's. It's so hard to get to. Exhausting. We should all go to a warm place together!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am happy you are back. I wonder where Tortola is too?


You must fly to St. Thomas and then take a ferry (about 45 minute ride) to Tortola. It was amazing to see the
hurricane damage that is still there. St. Thomas did not get it as badly. Plus, I was told, US response was better than
England's response. St. Thomas in American (Virgin Island). Tortola is a BVI (British Virgin Island). You need a passport to get
onto Tortola. Different country from St. Thomas. No passport needed there. It can be called a Third World Country. The people are
wonderful there. If you look on a map you can see. I had a great time.

http://www.paradise-islands.org/virgin-islands-map.htm

You can see here. I took the ferry from Charlotte Amalie on St. Thomas. The last ferry is at 4:00, so if my flight is delayed I am in trouble. Must get to Red Hook if there's time. I had stomach pains from worry because of the high winds flying out of home base. Then the ferry goes to West End, Tortola - but it's gone from the hurricane, so I went to Road Town. You can see on the map.

We took boats to Jost Van **** on day and Norman Island another day. Such fun!


----------



## Lukelucy

Lukelucy said:


> You must fly to St. Thomas and then take a ferry (about 45 minute ride) to Tortola. It was amazing to see the
> hurricane damage that is still there. St. Thomas did not get it as badly. Plus, I was told, US response was better than
> England's response. St. Thomas in American (Virgin Island). Tortola is a BVI (British Virgin Island). You need a passport to get
> onto Tortola. Different country from St. Thomas. No passport needed there. It can be called a Third World Country. The people are
> wonderful there. If you look on a map you can see. I had a great time.
> 
> http://www.paradise-islands.org/virgin-islands-map.htm
> 
> You can see here. I took the ferry from Charlotte Amalie on St. Thomas. The last ferry is at 4:00, so if my flight is delayed I am in trouble. Must get to Red Hook if there's time. I had stomach pains from worry because of the high winds flying out of home base. Then the ferry goes to West End, Tortola - but it's gone from the hurricane, so I went to Road Town. You can see on the map.
> 
> We took boats to Jost Van **** on day and Norman Island another day. Such fun!


Here's another:

https://www.vinow.com/general_usvi/geography/


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Here's another:
> 
> https://www.vinow.com/general_usvi/geography/


Sounds like a wonderful winter get-a-way to escape those winter storms. Glad you had such a good time.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a wonderful winter get-a-way to escape those winter storms. Glad you had such a good time.


Thank you, WCK. I'm back to the bad weather. How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady

LL you should of ask us to come with you. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

Well we are through # 1 snow storm for the week. Just one more on Sat and Sun too. Sat. may have sleet. At least we get 2 days of no snow a week. This has been going on all month.

Plus you can not get ice melt to get ice off drive way and sidewalks. Why because there is a shortage because of the whole country is suffering bad weather.

So we just use sand for now.

Did I tell you how much I love snow (not) . Squirrel is happy though as snow so high he only has to jump on bird feeder about one inch or so. Has been eating well very well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Here's another:
> 
> https://www.vinow.com/general_usvi/geography/


I am glad you had a good summer visit this winter.
It was sunny today. A flood yesterday. I can't imagine what is like to be dry. Rain coming back thru. It is getting tiring . I don't mind the cold I feel like I am trapped on an island since I can't go out in the yard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> LL you should of ask us to come with you. :sm17:


she asked me. ha. She didn't but I know she wanted too. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you had a good summer visit this winter.
> It was sunny today. A flood yesterday. I can't imagine what is like to be dry. Rain coming back thru. It is getting tiring . I don't mind the cold I feel like I am trapped on an island since I can't go out in the yard.


Oh dear sorry to hear you got the rain there. Time to start building the ark. or a bridge so you can get off the island.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> she asked me. ha. She didn't but I know she wanted too. :sm09:


Well are you the lucky one I miss the boat or I would have been there. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear sorry to hear you got the rain there. Time to start building the ark. or a bridge so you can get off the island.


I guess I can't complain since is it not snow. At least the squirrels are having fun. I think I saw a bird with an umbrella in the feeder yesterday. haaaaa
WCK are you still snowed in?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Well are you the lucky one I miss the boat or I would have been there. :sm16:


It would have been great fun. I will pack for her next trip. :sm11:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I can't complain since is it not snow. At least the squirrels are having fun. I think I saw a bird with an umbrella in the feeder yesterday. haaaaa
> WCK are you still snowed in?


That what happens when your a southern bird you have to come prepared for the weather.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off now need to go to bed.

God Bless and keep your boots on where there is snow and rain keep our feet dry.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> LL you should of ask us to come with you. :sm17:


I know! So sorry!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> she asked me. ha. She didn't but I know she wanted too. :sm09:


Yes! What fun we'd have - YL, too!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you had a good summer visit this winter.
> It was sunny today. A flood yesterday. I can't imagine what is like to be dry. Rain coming back thru. It is getting tiring . I don't mind the cold I feel like I am trapped on an island since I can't go out in the yard.


Just think about what I saw regarding the hurricane (Irma) last year and how it devastated where I went. Poor people. They are strong wonderful people.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, WCK. I'm back to the bad weather. How are you doing?


Our weather hasn't been great here either, but I'm doing ok. More snow/rain mix forecast over the next few days but hopefully it won't cause too many problems.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well we are through # 1 snow storm for the week. Just one more on Sat and Sun too. Sat. may have sleet. At least we get 2 days of no snow a week. This has been going on all month.
> 
> Plus you can not get ice melt to get ice off drive way and sidewalks. Why because there is a shortage because of the whole country is suffering bad weather.
> 
> So we just use sand for now.
> 
> Did I tell you how much I love snow (not) . Squirrel is happy though as snow so high he only has to jump on bird feeder about one inch or so. Has been eating well very well.


How are you getting the bird seed into the feeder :sm07:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I can't complain since is it not snow. At least the squirrels are having fun. I think I saw a bird with an umbrella in the feeder yesterday. haaaaa
> WCK are you still snowed in?


There are still snow banks and ice but it's been nice the past couple of days. I had a great day yesterday -- went down to Duncan and met the ladies in my knitting group for the first time this year!! We had a wonderful time catching up.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Just think about what I saw regarding the hurricane (Irma) last year and how it devastated where I went. Poor people. They are strong wonderful people.


Hurricanes and tornados are so devastating. We MIGHT get a big earthquake someday, but these regions get major storms every season.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Hurricanes and tornados are so devastating. We MIGHT get a big earthquake someday, but these regions get major storms every season.


Weather is getting worse and worse.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Our weather hasn't been great here either, but I'm doing ok. More snow/rain mix forecast over the next few days but hopefully it won't cause too many problems.


Did it snow? If we had known we would have knitted ourselves hats and mittens. :sm16: :sm09: First winter we have had in a few years. Guess what ? still raining. :sm19:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> There are still snow banks and ice but it's been nice the past couple of days. I had a great day yesterday -- went down to Duncan and met the ladies in my knitting group for the first time this year!! We had a wonderful time catching up.


I am so glad you got to visit with your group. I know they miss you. What about "Hugs" ? I saw where they moved to a new spot.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did it snow? If we had known we would have knitted ourselves hats and mittens. :sm16: :sm09: First winter we have had in a few years. Guess what ? still raining. :sm19:


We had a couple hours of mixed rain and snow with strong winds this morning but then it cleared up and turned out to be a fairly nice day. You should keep a little stash of hats and mitts just in case........


----------



## theyarnlady

O.K catch up . tonight and tomorrow freezing rain about 3 in morning, then turning to sleet (what is the difference ? that is what was reported on weather news. Then we will have rain, snow which will led into 50 mile an hour winds. So this take's care of the weekend.

How is the ark building going CB , heard on news bad weather down there with possible tornado's.

Sorry about the weather for both of you LL, WCK. 

Sure have gotten into cooking here as nothing else to do, other then knitting, watching TV , sleeping, watching cars go by. So am fixing new things when making meals. 
Forgot can read books. It has gotten so bad here that I am on a cleaning streak . I mean I am losing my mind. I have to be when I am becoming Mrs. Clean. Usual let MR. Clean do it. You know he makes those neat little sponge things.

WCK hubby clean a path to bird feeder and then it fills in again . But you see he only clears a little path not all away around it. So Mr. Squirrel has enough snow to jump on to feeder. Fat little bugger. he is going to be slowing down in the spring as he has quite the tummy.

I also want to say that I am having a bit of mental thingies as not being able to get out more then once in two weeks thanks to weather have been having mind benders. Like what can I do with what I have and how much more can I do with what I did.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so glad you got to visit with your group. I know they miss you. What about "Hugs" ? I saw where they moved to a new spot.


Yes Hugs moved to a couple of rooms in an old school. Our old location is now a women's shelter. We left quilts and afghans as well as hats, mitts, scarves etc behind for them when we moved.

Hugs Annual General Meeting is tomorrow and then there will be a work bee afterwards. I plan to go unless the weather is bad -- I just don't feel like driving an hour each way on the highway when there's a lot of rain or snow.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We had a couple hours of mixed rain and snow with strong winds this morning but then it cleared up and turned out to be a fairly nice day. You should keep a little stash of hats and mitts just in case........


I gave all my hats away last year as thought do not need them and should make a new one to match my coat. Well that work out really well, as still not done that .

Your weather sounds as bad as us. Except ; you; have sun.

I hate this new key board I go as it keeps putting punch u ations on here and I did not press them . It's the key board controller doing it.

Glad WCK you got into town and spent time with your friends.

I take it the car is in better shape now. Sure am glad to hear it is repaired.

We are having shortage of ice melt in this state. But one of the stores got two pallet's in and hubby made sure he got there before it was gone. I mean eight bags , I think his mind is going over the hill too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> O.K catch up . tonight and tomorrow freezing rain about 3 in morning, then turning to sleet (what is the difference ? that is what was reported on weather news. Then we will have rain, snow which will led into 50 mile an hour winds. So this take's care of the weekend.
> 
> How is the ark building going CB , heard on news bad weather down there with possible tornado's.
> 
> Sorry about the weather for both of you LL, WCK.
> 
> Sure have gotten into cooking here as nothing else to do, other then knitting, watching TV , sleeping, watching cars go by. So am fixing new things when making meals.
> Forgot can read books. It has gotten so bad here that I am on a cleaning streak . I mean I am losing my mind. I have to be when I am becoming Mrs. Clean. Usual let MR. Clean do it. You know he makes those neat little sponge things.
> 
> WCK hubby clean a path to bird feeder and then it fills in again . But you see he only clears a little path not all away around it. So Mr. Squirrel has enough snow to jump on to feeder. Fat little bugger. he is going to be slowing down in the spring as he has quite the tummy.
> 
> I also want to say that I am having a bit of mental thingies as not being able to get out more then once in two weeks thanks to weather have been having mind benders. Like what can I do with what I have and how much more can I do with what I did.


We don't have to build an ark. Our house will be floating off soon.You are doing everything I am doing but cleaning. It is impossible to clean with all the mud.I vaccum and have towels by the doors plus rugs but do you think men or dogs know that is what they are for to wipe their feet?
Mental thingies. funny I think I know what you mean. :sm09: My first plant swap is March 9th. How do they think we can have anything come up in this mud?
I haven't heard we are having tornados but maybe hail and more rain.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We had a couple hours of mixed rain and snow with strong winds this morning but then it cleared up and turned out to be a fairly nice day. You should keep a little stash of hats and mitts just in case........


I made my northern boys a hat this winter. I could have used some mitts if I had really gone out. Or wear them in the house when it is cold. I am glad you had a nice day today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Yes Hugs moved to a couple of rooms in an old school. Our old location is now a women's shelter. We left quilts and afghans as well as hats, mitts, scarves etc behind for them when we moved.
> 
> Hugs Annual General Meeting is tomorrow and then there will be a work bee afterwards. I plan to go unless the weather is bad -- I just don't feel like driving an hour each way on the highway when there's a lot of rain or snow.


I hope you get a pretty day so you can go to your meeting. Don't risk bad weather. Have you been able to get any knitting done?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> We don't have to build an ark. Our house will be floating off soon.You are doing everything I am doing but cleaning. It is impossible to clean with all the mud.I vaccum and have towels by the doors plus rugs but do you think men or dogs know that is what they are for to wipe their feet?
> Mental thingies. funny I think I know what you mean. :sm09: My first plant swap is March 9th. How do they think we can have anything come up in this mud?
> I haven't heard we are having tornados but maybe hail and more rain.


Oh am so glad to hear you have the mental thingy too.

Men and dogs are only with us to drive us crazy to the point where we have to clean.

Hey you can have a floating plant swap. It could be fun, serve yourself plant float. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> O.K catch up . tonight and tomorrow freezing rain about 3 in morning, then turning to sleet (what is the difference ? that is what was reported on weather news. Then we will have rain, snow which will led into 50 mile an hour winds. So this take's care of the weekend.
> 
> How is the ark building going CB , heard on news bad weather down there with possible tornado's.
> 
> Sorry about the weather for both of you LL, WCK.
> 
> Sure have gotten into cooking here as nothing else to do, other then knitting, watching TV , sleeping, watching cars go by. So am fixing new things when making meals.
> Forgot can read books. It has gotten so bad here that I am on a cleaning streak . I mean I am losing my mind. I have to be when I am becoming Mrs. Clean. Usual let MR. Clean do it. You know he makes those neat little sponge things.
> 
> WCK hubby clean a path to bird feeder and then it fills in again . But you see he only clears a little path not all away around it. So Mr. Squirrel has enough snow to jump on to feeder. Fat little bugger. he is going to be slowing down in the spring as he has quite the tummy.
> 
> I also want to say that I am having a bit of mental thingies as not being able to get out more then once in two weeks thanks to weather have been having mind benders. Like what can I do with what I have and how much more can I do with what I did.


We have some real chubby squirrels here too. Most of them are black with just the odd brown one. There are lots of trees for them and they run along the tops of the fences.

I've not got the "cleaning disease" even though I didn't get out much while the snow was piled up. Cleaning gets done only when necessary or when company is coming!

DH has discovered Perry Mason at 9 am on weekdays and now I usually watch it with him unless I have somewhere to go. One of the channels has so many old programs on. I'm still playing word games and solitaire games on the computer and doing suduko puzzles.

Hubby must be happy that you've been doing so much more cooking. Wha'ts your favourite?


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Just think about what I saw regarding the hurricane (Irma) last year and how it devastated where I went. Poor people. They are strong wonderful people.


That is sad to hear. Son when he went to south America told me mom we don't know what poor really means. We have poor but not like down there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> That is sad to hear. Son when he went to south America told me mom we don't know what poor really means. We have poor but not like down there.


I agree. We just don't know how we are blessed in the US. Except in CA. That place is a mess with the homeless street people.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We have some real chubby squirrels here too. Most of them are black with just the odd brown one. There are lots of trees for them and they run along the tops of the fences.
> 
> I've not got the "cleaning disease" even though I didn't get out much while the snow was piled up. Cleaning gets done only when necessary or when company is coming!
> 
> DH has discovered Perry Mason at 9 am on weekdays and now I usually watch it with him unless I have somewhere to go. One of the channels has so many old programs on. I'm still playing word games and solitaire games on the computer and doing suduko puzzles.
> 
> Hubby must be happy that you've been doing so much more cooking. Wha'ts your favourite?


I love "Perry Mason" and "Murder She Wrote". Anything on PBS is good." Miss Fisher" is back on so we are watching that again .


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I gave all my hats away last year as thought do not need them and should make a new one to match my coat. Well that work out really well, as still not done that .
> 
> Your weather sounds as bad as us. Except ; you; have sun.
> 
> I hate this new key board I go as it keeps putting punch u ations on here and I did not press them . It's the key board controller doing it.
> 
> Glad WCK you got into town and spent time with your friends.
> 
> I take it the car is in better shape now. Sure am glad to hear it is repaired.
> 
> We are having shortage of ice melt in this state. But one of the stores got two pallet's in and hubby made sure he got there before it was gone. I mean eight bags , I think his mind is going over the hill too.


Very happy that car has been behaving itself. It's had 2 strikes so if it has another breakdown, it's out!

I hope hubby doesn't have to use all the ice melt!! This is the worst winter since 2008/09 so I'm hoping it's at least another 10 years before we get hit again.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We have some real chubby squirrels here too. Most of them are black with just the odd brown one. There are lots of trees for them and they run along the tops of the fences.
> 
> I've not got the "cleaning disease" even though I didn't get out much while the snow was piled up. Cleaning gets done only when necessary or when company is coming!
> 
> DH has discovered Perry Mason at 9 am on weekdays and now I usually watch it with him unless I have somewhere to go. One of the channels has so many old programs on. I'm still playing word games and solitaire games on the computer and doing suduko puzzles.
> 
> Hubby must be happy that you've been doing so much more cooking. Wha'ts your favourite?


Well favorite is what I make that day. Did a really good Italian stuff pepper's. Made with Turkey meat. Have hubby's approve on that. Use nice yellow and orange peppers. I mean have to brighten up the day with some happy colors. Think of taking up color crayon's again.

You sound like a normal person doing normal things. I and CB on the other hand sound a bit crazy.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I made my northern boys a hat this winter. I could have used some mitts if I had really gone out. Or wear them in the house when it is cold. I am glad you had a nice day today.


I love your hat!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I made my northern boys a hat this winter. I could have used some mitts if I had really gone out. Or wear them in the house when it is cold. I am glad you had a nice day today.


Oh that is so neat ;you just have to make gloves too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope you get a pretty day so you can go to your meeting. Don't risk bad weather. Have you been able to get any knitting done?


I've usually got a hat and scarf project to work on and am almost finished a little hoodie for a friend that has a new grandson. She will also have another grandbaby in April so I will probably get a head start on another hoodie.

Tax time is coming up fast so I'll get started on that soon too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I love your hat!


Thank you. The other is black watch plaid. It is in the mail today for Matthew. My DD did ancestry and found out she is Scots , Irish. Matthew claim now that Irish are his people and has to wear all green. He even has an Irish flag in his room. He does have the ginger hair with curls from me but his brother has his Japanese side of the family's looks. Funny he is Scot Irish too tho. They have the same short legs but different coloring.We thought we had Indians on both side of the family but seems that was all tall tales. :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh am so glad to hear you have the mental thingy too.
> 
> Men and dogs are only with us to drive us crazy to the point where we have to clean.
> 
> Hey you can have a floating plant swap. It could be fun, serve yourself plant float. :sm16:


You can add cats to the list too; Winkie sets up quite the chorus in the middle of the night. How is Willie doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so neat ;you just have to make gloves too.


I don't know if they would keep up with them. They would be cute.They let the dogs eat up most of my knitting. I sent a note to Matthew not to let his hat hid the floor or let a dog eat it up.
I think my well off nephew likes my knitting more than anyone.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> You can add cats to the list too; Winkie sets up quite the chorus in the middle of the night. How is Willie doing?


Oh our Willie is happy as can be . He has now trained us to entertain him 24 7 . He is has to nap at least two times more then he use too. Then at night just like Winkie he sings the woe is me song.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> That is sad to hear. Son when he went to south America told me mom we don't know what poor really means. We have poor but not like down there.


That's so true, heartbreaking to see and hear how so many in other parts of the world live. One of the priests went back to India a few years ago and he's been working to improve water, housing and schools in the area he was sent to. Water makes such a difference in poor communities so we support a couple of groups that put wells into villages.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know if they would keep up with them. They would be cute.They let the dogs eat up most of my knitting. I sent a note to Matthew not to let his hat hid the floor or let a dog eat it up.
> I think my well off nephew likes my knitting more than anyone.


Oh am sure the grands love them too just do not know how to keep them away from animals.

That's nice of nephew too makes one feel good when someone cares about the work you put into making something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh our Willie is happy as can be . He has now trained us to entertain him 24 7 . He is has to nap at least two times more then he use too. Then at night just like Winkie he sings the woe is me song.


like this?https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Cat+singing+woe+is+me+song&&view=detail&mid=B5721194BC6B2A764CC6B5721194BC6B2A764CC6&&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love "Perry Mason" and "Murder She Wrote". Anything on PBS is good." Miss Fisher" is back on so we are watching that again .


I've been watching some of the old episodes of NCIS too


----------



## theyarnlady

Off now take care and God Bless you .


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well favorite is what I make that day. Did a really good Italian stuff pepper's. Made with Turkey meat. Have hubby's approve on that. Use nice yellow and orange peppers. I mean have to brighten up the day with some happy colors. Think of taking up color crayon's again.
> 
> You sound like a normal person doing normal things. I and CB on the other hand sound a bit crazy.


I should try turkey in stuffing peppers too, DH loves turkey and doesn't like ground beef much


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I should try turkey in stuffing peppers too, DH loves turkey and doesn't like ground beef much


I bought a turkey at Christmas. I need to thaw it and cook it up. Stuff pepper sounds like and different.
I am beat tonight so turning in to. Love yall. Be careful tomorrow WCK if you get to go to your meeting. 
♥ I am still able to wear the things you made me. Yarnies too.♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. The other is black watch plaid. It is in the mail today for Matthew. My DD did ancestry and found out she is Scots , Irish. Matthew claim now that Irish are his people and has to wear all green. He even has an Irish flag in his room. He does have the ginger hair with curls from me but his brother has his Japanese side of the family's looks. Funny he is Scot Irish too tho. They have the same short legs but different coloring.We thought we had Indians on both side of the family but seems that was all tall tales. :sm05:


Back in the 90's Ireland was trying to get ancestors to come back so gave citizenship if you could prove an Irish grandparent. DH's paternal grandmother was Irish so he went thru the paperwork and is on their list of citizens. He could have got British as well since his Dad and grandfather were born in UK but he didn't do that.

I've got some of DH's ancestors back to 1300's including some on his mother's side from Scotland


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh our Willie is happy as can be . He has now trained us to entertain him 24 7 . He is has to nap at least two times more then he use too. Then at night just like Winkie he sings the woe is me song.


Winkie has a folded flannel blankie in front of the gas fireplace where she loves to sleep but we turn it off at night. In the morning she goes to sit on the blankie and stares at us til one of us turns the fireplace on. She has us well trained too


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> like this?https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Cat+singing+woe+is+me+song&&view=detail&mid=B5721194BC6B2A764CC6B5721194BC6B2A764CC6&&FORM=VDRVRV


love it :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I've been watching some of the old episodes of NCIS too


Is that a good program? I was thinking of trying to watch it.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bought a turkey at Christmas. I need to thaw it and cook it up. Stuff pepper sounds like and different.
> I am beat tonight so turning in to. Love yall. Be careful tomorrow WCK if you get to go to your meeting.
> ♥ I am still able to wear the things you made me. Yarnies too.♥


I need to thaw a turkey, too. Got it before Christmas, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Back in the 90's Ireland was trying to get ancestors to come back so gave citizenship if you could prove an Irish grandparent. DH's paternal grandmother was Irish so he went thru the paperwork and is on their list of citizens. He could have got British as well since his Dad and grandfather were born in UK but he didn't do that.
> 
> I've got some of DH's ancestors back to 1300's including some on his mother's side from Scotland


That is a long way back.

That is a long way back. I knew my great grandfather was Scottish . My great grand mother is buried with my grandparents. Funny both side of the family thought they had Indian ancestry . They just won't believe DNA. I guess like Elizabeth Warren. Ha. They get mad if you tell them we don't have Indian in us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Winkie has a folded flannel blankie in front of the gas fireplace where she loves to sleep but we turn it off at night. In the morning she goes to sit on the blankie and stares at us til one of us turns the fireplace on. She has us well trained too


Winkie has you trained. :sm02: Smart kitty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

The sun came out today. The sky was so blue. I hope it doesn't rain again tomorrow. I hope everyone has nice weather too.
I was thinking of Joeysomma yesterday. It has almost been 2 years since she died. I try to keep up with her DD on facebook. I miss her.
I love y'all!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> The sun came out today. The sky was so blue. I hope it doesn't rain again tomorrow. I hope everyone has nice weather too.
> I was thinking of Joeysomma yesterday. It has almost been 2 years since she died. I try to keep up with her DD on facebook. I miss her.
> I love y'all!


Glad you saw the sun and hope no more rain. We had bad weather a bit north of us and 50 car pile up . Snow blown around wind up o 40 miles an hour.

Here just slight winds only around 30 . Now we are going into deep freeze agailn . 4 days till March and it is below 0 all week. What fun.

Miss her to CB, also miss two of the others that have gone on to heaven . Sorry mention it WCK know it must hurt now with the lost of your mom.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh I am so excited I have KFC secret recipe for their chicken. One of the group leaders of company put it out. I have been looking at cook books the last two days. Finial found recipe for maraschino cherry almond muffin. Oh I am on a roll and I do mean roll as the more I eat the more I roll. I really do have to stop looking at cook books.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you saw the sun and hope no more rain. We had bad weather a bit north of us and 50 car pile up . Snow blown around wind up o 40 miles an hour.
> 
> Here just slight winds only around 30 . Now we are going into deep freeze agailn . 4 days till March and it is below 0 all week. What fun.
> 
> Miss her to CB, also miss two of the others that have gone on to heaven . Sorry mention it WCK know it must hurt now with the lost of your mom.


I can't imagine living in that cold . Too much white.
Yes I am sorry too. WCK is still in mourning for her mom.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am so excited I have KFC secret recipe for their chicken. One of the group leaders of company put it out. I have been looking at cook books the last two days. Finial found recipe for maraschino cherry almond muffin. Oh I am on a roll and I do mean roll as the more I eat the more I roll. I really do have to stop looking at cook books.


What is the secret recipe for chicken? Not that I am going to fry anything. I am giving up frying after the mess I made last night.
I think I could roll with you too. Long winter and to much cooking. :sm16: Didn't you make those muffins before?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Sweet dreams Yarnie.♥


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is the secret recipe for chicken? Not that I am going to fry anything. I am giving up frying after the mess I made last night.
> I think I could roll with you too. Long winter and to much cooking. :sm16: Didn't you make those muffins before?


Kentucky Fried Chicken

2 cups flour

2/3Tbsp salt

1/2Tbsp Thyme

1/2 Tbsp basil

1/3 Tbsp oregano

1 Tbsp celery salt

1 tbsp. black pepper

1 tbsp. dried mustard

4 tbsp. paprika

2 tbsp. garlic salt

1 tbsp. ground ginger

3 tbsp. white pepper

mix spices into flour and there you go.

Yes made them last year but lost recipe now I have recipe got off internet.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sweet dreams Yarnie.♥


same to you but darn you could have waited for recipe . :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady

Hope you are doing o.k. LL has weather effected ; you?


Think of you WCK


Getting off now 

God bless you and great big arm wraps.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> The sun came out today. The sky was so blue. I hope it doesn't rain again tomorrow. I hope everyone has nice weather too.
> I was thinking of Joeysomma yesterday. It has almost been 2 years since she died. I try to keep up with her DD on facebook. I miss her.
> I love y'all!


Two years, already. Plus, Jokim. Both. I miss them both. So sad.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I am so excited I have KFC secret recipe for their chicken. One of the group leaders of company put it out. I have been looking at cook books the last two days. Finial found recipe for maraschino cherry almond muffin. Oh I am on a roll and I do mean roll as the more I eat the more I roll. I really do have to stop looking at cook books.


Yayyy! Wonderful!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Hope you are doing o.k. LL has weather effected ; you?
> 
> Think of you WCK
> 
> Getting off now
> 
> God bless you and great big arm wraps.


Hi YL! Yes, weather is terrible. It's cold and the winds are terrible. Thank you so much for the recipe. I can't wait to make it! I loved KFC! You are wonderful. Hugs and love to you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> same to you but darn you could have waited for recipe . :sm17:


Sorry I was sleepy. 
LL is a good cook she can make me some homemade KFC. Let me know LL how it tastes.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry I was sleepy.
> LL is a good cook she can make me some homemade KFC. Let me know LL how it tastes.


I need to make it for you in person...


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Is that a good program? I was thinking of trying to watch it.


we like the older episodes better than the new ones


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a long way back.
> 
> That is a long way back. I knew my great grandfather was Scottish . My great grand mother is buried with my grandparents. Funny both side of the family thought they had Indian ancestry . They just won't believe DNA. I guess like Elizabeth Warren. Ha. They get mad if you tell them we don't have Indian in us.


 :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> The sun came out today. The sky was so blue. I hope it doesn't rain again tomorrow. I hope everyone has nice weather too.
> I was thinking of Joeysomma yesterday. It has almost been 2 years since she died. I try to keep up with her DD on facebook. I miss her.
> I love y'all!


Time goes by so quickly - I miss her and our other friends too and as time goes on we will have more losses ........


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you saw the sun and hope no more rain. We had bad weather a bit north of us and 50 car pile up . Snow blown around wind up o 40 miles an hour.
> 
> Here just slight winds only around 30 . Now we are going into deep freeze agailn . 4 days till March and it is below 0 all week. What fun.
> 
> Miss her to CB, also miss two of the others that have gone on to heaven . Sorry mention it WCK know it must hurt now with the lost of your mom.


The news has been full of more bad weather out east the past few days. We've had a bit of sun mixed with rain and a bit of snow - sometimes all on the same day.

Missing our family and friends is a sign of how much we cared about them.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Kentucky Fried Chicken
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 
> 2/3Tbsp salt
> 
> 1/2Tbsp Thyme
> 
> 1/2 Tbsp basil
> 
> 1/3 Tbsp oregano
> 
> 1 Tbsp celery salt
> 
> 1 tbsp. black pepper
> 
> 1 tbsp. dried mustard
> 
> 4 tbsp. paprika
> 
> 2 tbsp. garlic salt
> 
> 1 tbsp. ground ginger
> 
> 3 tbsp. white pepper
> 
> mix spices into flour and there you go.
> 
> Yes made them last year but lost recipe now I have recipe got off internet.


That makes me want to go the KFC for lunch some time soon and I wouldn't have to twist DH's arm at all


----------



## west coast kitty

I was watching a lot of TV this afternoon and evening. Canada is having it's own political drama with dark clouds hanging over "sunny ways" Trudeau.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I was watching a lot of TV this afternoon and evening. Canada is having it's own political drama with dark clouds hanging over "sunny ways" Trudeau.


What is going on with Trudeau? Don't you vote him out this year?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We has some bad stuff going on in town last night. I saw on facebook were some shooting was going on around my mother's house. I called her and she didn't hear anything. Later we found out there had been a shooting on the parking lot at McDonald's. The girl that died was 22. Her boyfriend made it. More surgery later.It was right off the freeway so don't know who did the shooting yet. So sad what goes on in this world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This will make you laugh.
https://www.facebook.com/i.l.horses/videos/vb.227647157281128/380211959437972/?type=2&theater
I want him.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> we like the older episodes better than the new ones


I'll have to watch. Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Time goes by so quickly - I miss her and our other friends too and as time goes on we will have more losses ........


Yes, we will. Oh, dear. I hope other people join us..


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We has some bad stuff going on in town last night. I saw on facebook were some shooting was going on around my mother's house. I called her and she didn't hear anything. Later we found out there had been a shooting on the parking lot at McDonald's. The girl that died was 22. Her boyfriend made it. More surgery later.It was right off the freeway so don't know who did the shooting yet. So sad what goes on in this world.


Oh, dear. That is terrible. Scary. Poor people. Was it random?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yes off the overpass. Drive by.


Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. That is terrible. Scary. Poor people. Was it random?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes off the overpass. Drive by.


Terrible!


----------



## Lukelucy

Lukelucy said:


> Terrible!


CB, Are you ok with all that is going on in your area weather wise? Worrying about you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> CB, Are you ok with all that is going on in your area weather wise? Worrying about you.


Yes we are fine. The snow is not around here nor the tornadoes. Just cold.
I am getting my hair cut tomorrow for the first time since chemo. Pray I am not upset over it. :sm05: 
Thanks for checking on me. All is good.♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are fine. The snow is not around here nor the tornadoes. Just cold.
> I am getting my hair cut tomorrow for the first time since chemo. Pray I am not upset over it. :sm05:
> Thanks for checking on me. All is good.♥


I'm relieved. Great news! A haircut! You will like it. The good news is that hair grows and you can always restyle it.

Let me know if you like your cut.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I'm relieved. Great news! A haircut! You will like it. The good news is that hair grows and you can always restyle it.
> 
> Let me know if you like your cut.


I like it. My cousin did a great job. He has a very nice place that he is part owner. He was so good to me and took his time. Then he said no charge. God Bless him.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like it. My cousin did a great job. He has a very nice place that he is part owner. He was so good to me and took his time. Then he said no charge. God Bless him.


Wonderful! He loves you!


----------



## west coast kitty

Hi CB -- how are you tonight?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Hi CB -- how are you tonight?


I am doing good. Talking to GD on facebook.
I have missed you lately. How is your daddy?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> What is going on with Trudeau? Don't you vote him out this year?


I sure hope he is voted out in Oct. Even many people who supported him and believed him are disappointed and turning away from him. He and some of his staff are accused of political interference in trying to get a large corporation and it's executives an exemption from prosecution for fraud and bribery.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We has some bad stuff going on in town last night. I saw on facebook were some shooting was going on around my mother's house. I called her and she didn't hear anything. Later we found out there had been a shooting on the parking lot at McDonald's. The girl that died was 22. Her boyfriend made it. More surgery later.It was right off the freeway so don't know who did the shooting yet. So sad what goes on in this world.


That's scary. Drugs and gangs are increasing violence up here too. We have strict gun laws but criminals still get hold of them.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This will make you laugh.
> https://www.facebook.com/i.l.horses/videos/vb.227647157281128/380211959437972/?type=2&theater
> I want him.


He's so cute and he probably isn't much bigger than Chewy


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are fine. The snow is not around here nor the tornadoes. Just cold.
> I am getting my hair cut tomorrow for the first time since chemo. Pray I am not upset over it. :sm05:
> Thanks for checking on me. All is good.♥


I hope Yarnie is ok too, her area has been getting lots of snow. One of the news clips showed a house that collapsed with so much snow on the roof. We still have some snow and it's been colder than usual.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I like it. My cousin did a great job. He has a very nice place that he is part owner. He was so good to me and took his time. Then he said no charge. God Bless him.


Getting a good haircut can be a challenge, I'm so happy that your cousin was there for you!! Did you cut it short? I have to look for a new stylist up here


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am doing good. Talking to GD on facebook.
> I have missed you lately. How is your daddy?


He's about the same and has settled into his new routine. How is your Mama? Has your brother already moved?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I sure hope he is voted out in Oct. Even many people who supported him and believed him are disappointed and turning away from him. He and some of his staff are accused of political interference in trying to get a large corporation and it's executives an exemption from prosecution for fraud and bribery.


I hope so too. I can't see much support for him from the news I have seen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> That's scary. Drugs and gangs are increasing violence up here too. We have strict gun laws but criminals still get hold of them.


We haven't heard anymore about this. I don't think criminals are impressed by gun laws.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> He's so cute and he probably isn't much bigger than Chewy


I think Chewy is taller. He has stayed in all winter and eating. He is huge now. I want the little horse. I love it when he backs up. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I hope Yarnie is ok too, her area has been getting lots of snow. One of the news clips showed a house that collapsed with so much snow on the roof. We still have some snow and it's been colder than usual.


I think Yarnie is going to get another front. More snow. We are suppose to have bad weather this weekend with tornadoes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Getting a good haircut can be a challenge, I'm so happy that your cousin was there for you!! Did you cut it short? I have to look for a new stylist up here


 I like it short since it is so easy.It is hard finding a stylist. I hope you find a good one. I have always cut mine own except when I had it short.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> He's about the same and has settled into his new routine. How is your Mama? Has your brother already moved?


I am glad to hear that. I know you stay concerned for him.
Mama is doing good. She has her drs next week. She loves to go to the dr. Lots of attention.
Today was her 87th. She doesn't like a fuss for her day. She had lots of calls so that made her happy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This looks good.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/494621971573416864/


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope so too. I can't see much support for him from the news I have seen.


Trudeau has been losing support in Canada and other parts of the world for over a year now. After his trip to India last year there were lots of media that laughed at him -- even CBC and other left leaning media. I think it's a sign of major loss of respect when he became a laughing stock. And his constant lectures and grandstanding started to annoy a lot of international leaders. Then his actions and lack of action have made all sides mad at him.

He can't speak without a lot of umms, ers, ahhs, etc unless it's a prepared speech and then his tone and voice sound so phony and unnatural. I could go on and on and on .........


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think Chewy is taller. He has stayed in all winter and eating. He is huge now. I want the little horse. I love it when he backs up. :sm09:


Hints to your family for your birthday!!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think Yarnie is going to get another front. More snow. We are suppose to have bad weather this weekend with tornadoes.


Tornados are so scary; prayers they don't come about.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad to hear that. I know you stay concerned for him.
> Mama is doing good. She has her drs next week. She loves to go to the dr. Lots of attention.
> Today was her 87th. She doesn't like a fuss for her day. She had lots of calls so that made her happy.


Happy Birthday to your Mama!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This looks good.
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/494621971573416864/
> 
> Yummy. I love Thai food and we have a very good Thai restaurant close to our new house.


----------



## west coast kitty

CB - I think you'd love to have her too




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2116852711909028


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad to hear that. I know you stay concerned for him.
> Mama is doing good. She has her drs next week. She loves to go to the dr. Lots of attention.
> Today was her 87th. She doesn't like a fuss for her day. She had lots of calls so that made her happy.


Happy Belated Birthday to your Mama!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Tornado day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> CB - I think you'd love to have her too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2116852711909028
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know? Yes! :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to your Mama!


Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tornado day!


Bad storm but no tornado. Sun is out now.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tornado day!


Oh no!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bad storm but no tornado. Sun is out now.


Good news!


----------



## Lukelucy

I can't believe all those people who paid to cheat on college acceptance. Shame on them. Their kids 
must be a mess. I hope they go to jail.


----------



## theyarnlady

major flooding here gotten worst . basement has water pouring in. May have to leave soon. please pray for us. To day in the 60's high snow melt and rain to come later to day. Don't know if have to leave will be able to get on internet.

Love you all. 

God Bless


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> major flooding here gotten worst . basement has water pouring in. May have to leave soon. please pray for us. To day in the 60's high snow melt and rain to come later to day. Don't know if have to leave will be able to get on internet.
> 
> Love you all.
> 
> God Bless


So sorry to hear that Yarnie. You've been in my prayers - I know you've had lots of struggles lately. ♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I can't believe all those people who paid to cheat on college acceptance. Shame on them. Their kids
> must be a mess. I hope they go to jail.


The scandal and fraud keep growing. I think there have always been special considerations for families that made large donations or endowments to colleges and hospitals but this is organized across so many levels. I feel very sorry for students that didn't make it in because of these cheats, especially those who don't even bother to work on their education after they get in.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> major flooding here gotten worst . basement has water pouring in. May have to leave soon. please pray for us. To day in the 60's high snow melt and rain to come later to day. Don't know if have to leave will be able to get on internet.
> 
> Love you all.
> 
> God Bless


Oh, Yarnie! Praying for you! I'm so sorry to hear this! I wish I was there to help you!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> The scandal and fraud keep growing. I think there have always been special considerations for families that made large donations or endowments to colleges and hospitals but this is organized across so many levels. I feel very sorry for students that didn't make it in because of these cheats, especially those who don't even bother to work on their education after they get in.


Yes! My concern is that the ones who committed the crimes won't be prosecuted! They really need to pay!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I can't believe all those people who paid to cheat on college acceptance. Shame on them. Their kids
> must be a mess. I hope they go to jail.


You know they are not the only ones who have done this. The kids are brats. 
Lori Loughlin is on the show we watch that is made in Canada."When Calls the Heart". It won't be on tonight because of her. I hope they don't cancel it.
Shame on them is right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> major flooding here gotten worst . basement has water pouring in. May have to leave soon. please pray for us. To day in the 60's high snow melt and rain to come later to day. Don't know if have to leave will be able to get on internet.
> 
> Love you all.
> 
> God Bless


On no Yarnie! Where will you go? Praying for your basement and the flooding. XX


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know they are not the only ones who have done this. The kids are brats.
> Lori Loughlin is on the show we watch that is made in Canada."When Calls the Heart". It won't be on tonight because of her. I hope they don't cancel it.
> Shame on them is right.


The kids are brats! Bad parenting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> The kids are brats! Bad parenting.


I always got upset when my boys played football and baseball. They never missed a game or practice. The coaches chose color and money . Also the boys that had pretty mama's got to play every game even when they weren't good. Both of my sons were average but they may have gotten better if they had gotten to play real games. I pulled my youngest off a ball game because one of the players took his spot because of his color. I know this is not the same but special treatment for anyone with or without money is wrong. Maybe why I don't like sports anymore. Lots of grief on my part.


----------



## west coast kitty

Adding to the bad news on Denim -- my Dad went into hospital on Sat. He has fluid in his lungs and tests are positive for an infection so he's in isolation. Everyone going into his room has to be masked and gowned. I already had a flight booked for later this week and am hoping he is home again by the time I get there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Adding to the bad news on Denim -- my Dad went into hospital on Sat. He has fluid in his lungs and tests are positive for an infection so he's in isolation. Everyone going into his room has to be masked and gowned. I already had a flight booked for later this week and am hoping he is home again by the time I get there.


Oh no! So sorry. I will be praying for all of you. Please keep us posted. He has gone thru so much the last few months. So have you and your family.♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I always got upset when my boys played football and baseball. They never missed a game or practice. The coaches chose color and money . Also the boys that had pretty mama's got to play every game even when they weren't good. Both of my sons were average but they may have gotten better if they had gotten to play real games. I pulled my youngest off a ball game because one of the players took his spot because of his color. I know this is not the same but special treatment for anyone with or without money is wrong. Maybe why I don't like sports anymore. Lots of grief on my part.


I'm sorry to hear this. I completely understand your feelings. I found that the "bigshot" football players could be the meanest of kids. Bully types. Sports can bring out the best and the worst.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Adding to the bad news on Denim -- my Dad went into hospital on Sat. He has fluid in his lungs and tests are positive for an infection so he's in isolation. Everyone going into his room has to be masked and gowned. I already had a flight booked for later this week and am hoping he is home again by the time I get there.


I am praying for your dad, WCK. I'm sorry to hear this. Please let us know how he is doing. I know how difficult it is.


----------



## Lukelucy

Happy Birthday, CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

How is everyone doing? 
WCK how is your Dad?
Yarnie how is you basement? Are you still at home?
LL is the weather getting warmer yet?
It has been so pretty here. Lots of yard work to look forward to. If it doesn't rain tomorrow maybe I can start picking up dead limbs. I don't mind but we have so many.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is everyone doing?
> WCK how is your Dad?
> Yarnie how is you basement? Are you still at home?
> LL is the weather getting warmer yet?
> It has been so pretty here. Lots of yard work to look forward to. If it doesn't rain tomorrow maybe I can start picking up dead limbs. I don't mind but we have so many.


I hope you and LL are enjoying the start of spring and that Yarnie's basement didn't flood.

Dad was in the hospital for 6 days and was very happy to get home last week but he didn't have much energy and didn't even want to go out on his usual routines. He started picking up the last couple of days and his mood is better. But he has started retaining fluid again even though he's on a very strong dose of water pills. We have to be prepared for lots of ups and downs with him.

The weather here has been beautiful with lots of sunshine. The trees and shrubs are budding out and the neighbour's cherry tree is blooming. There was some unwanted excitement in front of our house today. An older lady was walking her small Peke dog on our side of the street and a couple were walking 2 larger dogs on the other side of the street when 1 of the larger dogs pulled away, ran across the street and pounced on the little Peke. Fortunately the big dog had a partial muzzle and didn't seem to seriously injure the little one.

How are your flowers coming along CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you and LL are enjoying the start of spring and that Yarnie's basement didn't flood.
> 
> Dad was in the hospital for 6 days and was very happy to get home last week but he didn't have much energy and didn't even want to go out on his usual routines. He started picking up the last couple of days and his mood is better. But he has started retaining fluid again even though he's on a very strong dose of water pills. We have to be prepared for lots of ups and downs with him.
> 
> The weather here has been beautiful with lots of sunshine. The trees and shrubs are budding out and the neighbour's cherry tree is blooming. There was some unwanted excitement in front of our house today. An older lady was walking her small Peke dog on our side of the street and a couple were walking 2 larger dogs on the other side of the street when 1 of the larger dogs pulled away, ran across the street and pounced on the little Peke. Fortunately the big dog had a partial muzzle and didn't seem to seriously injure the little one.
> 
> How are your flowers coming along CB?


I am sorry to hear that about your dad. Who prepares his food? Would cutting back on salt help?I know moving around would help but it is hard when you don't feel good.♥

Poor little dog. I am glad it didn't get hurt.
We watched Chewy acting crazy outside yesterday. We saw him jumping in the air in the road. I figured out it was a crow he was trying to catch. There was a dead squirrel it was trying to eat. Sometimes that dog....

All the spring flowers have blooms. My perennial s are starting to pop up. My son bleached the mold off my porch so it is ready to pull out my flowers from the green house . We may have some cold weather this weekend so I will wait until that is over. I got gift cards from Lowes for my birthday so I will use it to get me some potting soil. I love dirt except when it is in my house.
I bet your neighbors cherry tree is pretty. On the way to Little Rock this week the red buds and wild pear were blooming. I love Spring but the clean up is getting hard on me in my old age.
:sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yarnie I am worried about you. 
LL you must be traveling.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh WCK I am so very sorry to hear about your dad. Is he doing better? I am going to pray for you and your dad. This has not been good for you at all.

Basement flooded to about 4 inches before it would have been on first floor. I could hear the water rushing in it was an awful feeling to hear it. 

But God had to be with me as when hubby woke me up from sleeping said water was over bank I started to pack bags and gather information. Then posted to you on here. The electric company and gas company said they were shutting off both . That we knew was time to get out.

Called the vet to find a place for Willie she took him into Clinic God was walking beside me. then just threw stuff in car. When left home could see the water coming up . Just lost it then we went to center as we had to register so village would know what and who where being effective. Then went to motel as hubby did not want to stay at son's house. We were just to over whelm with it all.

Next day Neighbor God bless him when we pulled up on street . He had his generator and long hose on step landing and hose out into yard removing water from basement. Took a day and a half but water gone. Still coming in basement but was down to just above boots. Then son daughter in law started cleaning out basement. It was a total lost, so much to throw away sad part family history which were in large plastic continers. But some antiques were saved as they stayed in boxes on shelf. Why do not know. ever thing else floating around. 

the yard look like a dump. The village had big garbage things on the street so we could throw it all away. Except we still have washer dryer freezer water softener dehumidlfy ect are still there along with lots of continers. 
we got the electrician to come and replace all of the electical box as it was under water. We could not stay at house as it was cold both inside and out in low 40s and lower. We just got heat the beginning of this week. Had flood insurance so they came and took pictures ect to submit to insurance. Then company that cleans up water flooding ect. Came and started cleaning wall ect. Then put in big fans to dry it out. Then lovely guys put in new furnace. So with heat we could move home. But still no water heater. But warm water on stove. Thursday got water heater do you know how nice that was. 
got Willie home from vets did not charge us anything. Neighbor on second day took all the freezer on top of ref in boxes and took it home and put in his freezer for us. So we had food well at least some the rest we had to throw away as it was going bad. 

I only cried a bit as I remember what Solo said about tornados hitting her . She said she didn't mine as she got new things. It made me laugh, that and when came home first day watch two mops floating by in basement. You have to admit that was funny they were floating that was all I could see , and they were not even doing their job I mean cleaning up.

Because we had flood insurance most of the big item will be replace and paid for. But none of the personal items. The garage was flooded too, but it is know full of stuff we could save from basement. Not much though as what they call black water that covered items will be mold and sewer water ect.

It will be a while until we get back to normal what ever normal is. Neighbor and vet did not get water in house as they were higher up. But dear neighbor across creek lower then us and did not have insurance. We were not the only ones flooded one house whole wall collapse that house will not be lived in. 

News reporters came to house to interview us hubby told them no and I was glad of that. But neighbor said people nosy and coming down to corner to have a look. Road block off so they went around it to just see what was what. 

Could not get on internet as had lap top and tablet with but went to desk at motel to ask for help and they could not get me on either. 

so we where at motel for 14 days . Got kind of spoiled free breakfast eating out maid service. Have to do it all myself no. Worst of it for me was doing laundry at laundry mat. Had to ask lady how to use machine. Ten machines later finial got some of it done. 

Life is good even if it is not normal . We are home, so is Willie and so many help us to get to this point. God has really bless us . But still get cry a bit about it all.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you and LL are enjoying the start of spring and that Yarnie's basement didn't flood.
> 
> Dad was in the hospital for 6 days and was very happy to get home last week but he didn't have much energy and didn't even want to go out on his usual routines. He started picking up the last couple of days and his mood is better. But he has started retaining fluid again even though he's on a very strong dose of water pills. We have to be prepared for lots of ups and downs with him.
> 
> The weather here has been beautiful with lots of sunshine. The trees and shrubs are budding out and the neighbour's cherry tree is blooming. There was some unwanted excitement in front of our house today. An older lady was walking her small Peke dog on our side of the street and a couple were walking 2 larger dogs on the other side of the street when 1 of the larger dogs pulled away, ran across the street and pounced on the little Peke. Fortunately the big dog had a partial muzzle and didn't seem to seriously injure the little one.
> 
> How are your flowers coming along CB?


I hope that your dad's meds will help control his fluid retention. Thank you for letting us know how he is. I will say many prayer for his good health.

Spring is right around the corner.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I am worried about you.
> LL you must be traveling.


Hi CB. Yes, went away for a short while. Will be traveling again starting tomorrow. Going to Florida for the month of April.

I'll check in.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK I am so very sorry to hear about your dad. Is he doing better? I am going to pray for you and your dad. This has not been good for you at all.
> 
> Basement flooded to about 4 inches before it would have been on first floor. I could hear the water rushing in it was an awful feeling to hear it.
> 
> But God had to be with me as when hubby woke me up from sleeping said water was over bank I started to pack bags and gather information. Then posted to you on here. The electric company and gas company said they were shutting off both . That we knew was time to get out.
> 
> Called the vet to find a place for Willie she took him into Clinic God was walking beside me. then just threw stuff in car. When left home could see the water coming up . Just lost it then we went to center as we had to register so village would know what and who where being effective. Then went to motel as hubby did not want to stay at son's house. We were just to over whelm with it all.
> 
> Next day Neighbor God bless him when we pulled up on street . He had his generator and long hose on step landing and hose out into yard removing water from basement. Took a day and a half but water gone. Still coming in basement but was down to just above boots. Then son daughter in law started cleaning out basement. It was a total lost, so much to throw away sad part family history which were in large plastic continers. But some antiques were saved as they stayed in boxes on shelf. Why do not know. ever thing else floating around.
> 
> the yard look like a dump. The village had big garbage things on the street so we could throw it all away. Except we still have washer dryer freezer water softener dehumidlfy ect are still there along with lots of continers.
> we got the electrician to come and replace all of the electical box as it was under water. We could not stay at house as it was cold both inside and out in low 40s and lower. We just got heat the beginning of this week. Had flood insurance so they came and took pictures ect to submit to insurance. Then company that cleans up water flooding ect. Came and started cleaning wall ect. Then put in big fans to dry it out. Then lovely guys put in new furnace. So with heat we could move home. But still no water heater. But warm water on stove. Thursday got water heater do you know how nice that was.
> got Willie home from vets did not charge us anything. Neighbor on second day took all the freezer on top of ref in boxes and took it home and put in his freezer for us. So we had food well at least some the rest we had to throw away as it was going bad.
> 
> I only cried a bit as I remember what Solo said about tornados hitting her . She said she didn't mine as she got new things. It made me laugh, that and when came home first day watch two mops floating by in basement. You have to admit that was funny they were floating that was all I could see , and they were not even doing their job I mean cleaning up.
> 
> Because we had flood insurance most of the big item will be replace and paid for. But none of the personal items. The garage was flooded too, but it is know full of stuff we could save from basement. Not much though as what they call black water that covered items will be mold and sewer water ect.
> 
> It will be a while until we get back to normal what ever normal is. Neighbor and vet did not get water in house as they were higher up. But dear neighbor across creek lower then us and did not have insurance. We were not the only ones flooded one house whole wall collapse that house will not be lived in.
> 
> News reporters came to house to interview us hubby told them no and I was glad of that. But neighbor said people nosy and coming down to corner to have a look. Road block off so they went around it to just see what was what.
> 
> Could not get on internet as had lap top and tablet with but went to desk at motel to ask for help and they could not get me on either.
> 
> so we where at motel for 14 days . Got kind of spoiled free breakfast eating out maid service. Have to do it all myself no. Worst of it for me was doing laundry at laundry mat. Had to ask lady how to use machine. Ten machines later finial got some of it done.
> 
> Life is good even if it is not normal . We are home, so is Willie and so many help us to get to this point. God has really bless us . But still get cry a bit about it all.


YL, you have gone through so much. At least you are all ok. Will be praying for everything to be back to normal for you. Hugs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK I am so very sorry to hear about your dad. Is he doing better? I am going to pray for you and your dad. This has not been good for you at all.
> 
> Basement flooded to about 4 inches before it would have been on first floor. I could hear the water rushing in it was an awful feeling to hear it.
> 
> But God had to be with me as when hubby woke me up from sleeping said water was over bank I started to pack bags and gather information. Then posted to you on here. The electric company and gas company said they were shutting off both . That we knew was time to get out.
> 
> Called the vet to find a place for Willie she took him into Clinic God was walking beside me. then just threw stuff in car. When left home could see the water coming up . Just lost it then we went to center as we had to register so village would know what and who where being effective. Then went to motel as hubby did not want to stay at son's house. We were just to over whelm with it all.
> 
> Next day Neighbor God bless him when we pulled up on street . He had his generator and long hose on step landing and hose out into yard removing water from basement. Took a day and a half but water gone. Still coming in basement but was down to just above boots. Then son daughter in law started cleaning out basement. It was a total lost, so much to throw away sad part family history which were in large plastic continers. But some antiques were saved as they stayed in boxes on shelf. Why do not know. ever thing else floating around.
> 
> the yard look like a dump. The village had big garbage things on the street so we could throw it all away. Except we still have washer dryer freezer water softener dehumidlfy ect are still there along with lots of continers.
> we got the electrician to come and replace all of the electical box as it was under water. We could not stay at house as it was cold both inside and out in low 40s and lower. We just got heat the beginning of this week. Had flood insurance so they came and took pictures ect to submit to insurance. Then company that cleans up water flooding ect. Came and started cleaning wall ect. Then put in big fans to dry it out. Then lovely guys put in new furnace. So with heat we could move home. But still no water heater. But warm water on stove. Thursday got water heater do you know how nice that was.
> got Willie home from vets did not charge us anything. Neighbor on second day took all the freezer on top of ref in boxes and took it home and put in his freezer for us. So we had food well at least some the rest we had to throw away as it was going bad.
> 
> I only cried a bit as I remember what Solo said about tornados hitting her . She said she didn't mine as she got new things. It made me laugh, that and when came home first day watch two mops floating by in basement. You have to admit that was funny they were floating that was all I could see , and they were not even doing their job I mean cleaning up.
> 
> Because we had flood insurance most of the big item will be replace and paid for. But none of the personal items. The garage was flooded too, but it is know full of stuff we could save from basement. Not much though as what they call black water that covered items will be mold and sewer water ect.
> 
> It will be a while until we get back to normal what ever normal is. Neighbor and vet did not get water in house as they were higher up. But dear neighbor across creek lower then us and did not have insurance. We were not the only ones flooded one house whole wall collapse that house will not be lived in.
> 
> News reporters came to house to interview us hubby told them no and I was glad of that. But neighbor said people nosy and coming down to corner to have a look. Road block off so they went around it to just see what was what.
> 
> Could not get on internet as had lap top and tablet with but went to desk at motel to ask for help and they could not get me on either.
> 
> so we where at motel for 14 days . Got kind of spoiled free breakfast eating out maid service. Have to do it all myself no. Worst of it for me was doing laundry at laundry mat. Had to ask lady how to use machine. Ten machines later finial got some of it done.
> 
> Life is good even if it is not normal . We are home, so is Willie and so many help us to get to this point. God has really bless us . But still get cry a bit about it all.


Oh my gosh Yarnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What can I say? I never dreamed you have been going thru all of that. I am glad you had a dry place to stay for 2 weeks. You should be spoiled more than that. I am glad your DH didn't talk to the reporters. 
Just Wow! 
I don't know what to say but glad you are ok and Willie. Thank God for insurance . Solo was right about buy new stuff. Bless you and hubby.
I thought of this scripture while reading your post.
Isaiah 41:10 
Fear not, for I am with you;
Be not dismayed, for I am your God.
I will strengthen you,
Yes, I will help you,
I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.

Keep us posted . Love to you!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK I am so very sorry to hear about your dad. Is he doing better? I am going to pray for you and your dad. This has not been good for you at all.
> 
> Basement flooded to about 4 inches before it would have been on first floor. I could hear the water rushing in it was an awful feeling to hear it.
> 
> But God had to be with me as when hubby woke me up from sleeping said water was over bank I started to pack bags and gather information. Then posted to you on here. The electric company and gas company said they were shutting off both . That we knew was time to get out.
> 
> Called the vet to find a place for Willie she took him into Clinic God was walking beside me. then just threw stuff in car. When left home could see the water coming up . Just lost it then we went to center as we had to register so village would know what and who where being effective. Then went to motel as hubby did not want to stay at son's house. We were just to over whelm with it all.
> 
> Next day Neighbor God bless him when we pulled up on street . He had his generator and long hose on step landing and hose out into yard removing water from basement. Took a day and a half but water gone. Still coming in basement but was down to just above boots. Then son daughter in law started cleaning out basement. It was a total lost, so much to throw away sad part family history which were in large plastic continers. But some antiques were saved as they stayed in boxes on shelf. Why do not know. ever thing else floating around.
> 
> the yard look like a dump. The village had big garbage things on the street so we could throw it all away. Except we still have washer dryer freezer water softener dehumidlfy ect are still there along with lots of continers.
> we got the electrician to come and replace all of the electical box as it was under water. We could not stay at house as it was cold both inside and out in low 40s and lower. We just got heat the beginning of this week. Had flood insurance so they came and took pictures ect to submit to insurance. Then company that cleans up water flooding ect. Came and started cleaning wall ect. Then put in big fans to dry it out. Then lovely guys put in new furnace. So with heat we could move home. But still no water heater. But warm water on stove. Thursday got water heater do you know how nice that was.
> got Willie home from vets did not charge us anything. Neighbor on second day took all the freezer on top of ref in boxes and took it home and put in his freezer for us. So we had food well at least some the rest we had to throw away as it was going bad.
> 
> I only cried a bit as I remember what Solo said about tornados hitting her . She said she didn't mine as she got new things. It made me laugh, that and when came home first day watch two mops floating by in basement. You have to admit that was funny they were floating that was all I could see , and they were not even doing their job I mean cleaning up.
> 
> Because we had flood insurance most of the big item will be replace and paid for. But none of the personal items. The garage was flooded too, but it is know full of stuff we could save from basement. Not much though as what they call black water that covered items will be mold and sewer water ect.
> 
> It will be a while until we get back to normal what ever normal is. Neighbor and vet did not get water in house as they were higher up. But dear neighbor across creek lower then us and did not have insurance. We were not the only ones flooded one house whole wall collapse that house will not be lived in.
> 
> News reporters came to house to interview us hubby told them no and I was glad of that. But neighbor said people nosy and coming down to corner to have a look. Road block off so they went around it to just see what was what.
> 
> Could not get on internet as had lap top and tablet with but went to desk at motel to ask for help and they could not get me on either.
> 
> so we where at motel for 14 days . Got kind of spoiled free breakfast eating out maid service. Have to do it all myself no. Worst of it for me was doing laundry at laundry mat. Had to ask lady how to use machine. Ten machines later finial got some of it done.
> 
> Life is good even if it is not normal . We are home, so is Willie and so many help us to get to this point. God has really bless us . But still get cry a bit about it all.


Ohh Yarnie, I'm so sorry you had to go thru all that but grateful that you, DH and Willie are ok. Losing some of your family history and memento must be so painful. But I'm glad that you have the blessing of good neighbours to help you with Willie and pumping out your basement. You do have a way of finding the best in a bad situation. ♥

Did your books, patterns and yarn stash get flood or mold damage?

Love you Yarnie ♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Yes, went away for a short while. Will be traveling again starting tomorrow. Going to Florida for the month of April.
> 
> I'll check in.


Enjoy your holiday LL. Nice for you to get away from winter weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Yes, went away for a short while. Will be traveling again starting tomorrow. Going to Florida for the month of April.
> 
> I'll check in.


Have fun in Florida. Don't forget to bring me some sand. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

How is everyone?
I have been working outside the last few days. It has been in the 60's and 70's. The dogwood are in bloom. I love Spring.


----------



## theyarnlady

things are getting done and have a bit of time to just be. So want things to be back to normal and son said it will be mom you just have to wait. So I wait today we got our washer and dryer. It will be so nice just to do clothes at home. Went out and bought a new clothes pin bag and clothes pins. Can't believe what I need to just do wash.

No WCK did not have yarn or books in the basement. But wish you could have seen me loading up bags of yarn as was not sure at time if the water would reach the first floor. Pictures also, and first thing Bible and important papers. It seems so long ago now that I think things should be normal again. 

Oh CB thank you for the Bible verse. Needed that very much. 

Spring ah we had a couple of days of it tomorrow we are to get snow then rain. Get scared when they mention it will be going on till Friday. But neighbor said the ground is not frozen now so the water will just flow even and not raise.

Had to take computer in as had a bad ransom or what ever the man called it. It was a mess. Was trying to put McAfee antivirus on here. Would not work so called the phone number on it to get help. Guess what I was rerouted to a spam person and boy did it get a bit crazy. Finial just hung up and deleted every thing but they had gotten into my system and made a nice mess for me. So had to take it in and get it fix. Neighbor was not here so did it that way. I wonder if life will ever get back to normal. It seems every month something has happen. I just want some quite time. I get so tried of late fall a sleep about 9 or ten a clock. So tired right now am getting off and going to bed. 

Hope you are doing o.k. all of you and WCK I do hope and pray that your dad is doing better and that you have some peace right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Keep the Faith it will get better. I am glad your pattern book and yarn was saved. I hate computer problems. You know there is no normal with us. Don't even expect it.You get some good sleep and rest up for all your new things and getting your home back in order. I am glad this past month is behind you now time to look ahead.
I think I need to make me some of these.http://www.facebook.com/theplayfulpumpkin/photos/a.635916506741063/846843972314981/?type=3&theater
I have never seen so much pine pollen. It even gets on your teeth. 
I have the same hope that WCK's dad is doing better.
Lucy have fun but use sun screen. 
Spring is coming!


----------



## theyarnlady

Doing early post so I can say I am awake. Guess what I am awake. 

Needed your encouragement CB. It is so over whelming at times.

Oh my gosh pollen sounds really bad love the earrings though. Seems like a good idea to have on when you need it.

I do hope WCK is all right and hope dad is doing a bit better.

Don't want to hear about LL and Fla. Why you ask, I am now looking out my window and guess what I see snow that's right snow and later today we will have sleet and tonight we will have rain and thunder storms. So much for spring . Poor Robin looking for seeds at bird feeder and finding nothing.

Son coming tomorrow to help with getting more stuff out of basement. Am hoping we have no water in basement with all this weather. It won't flood just do not want to see wet again. Only thing down there now to worry about other then appliances ect. Bought a new washer and dryer it is so nice to do wash at home. Having to haul wash to laundry mat was not fun . Nice lady had to show me how to use machines. 
It is funny how much you miss heat hot water ect. when you do not have it. Can't imagine living back in time when one did not have all of this to save time.
Hubby took out insurance plans for all appliances about 10 years worth. Not going to go through this again.

Flood insurance is demanding more photo's of new stuff . In the mean time we are in debit for all of these things. Worried now that they will not pay anything. Life will go on am sure of that.

But so far this year only into four months and seems every month has been a war to stay sane.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey someone forgot to shut the door.

Still waiting for Fema and flood insurance . Hurry up and wait mean while bills are piling up. Its has been a month and so much still to do. Sunday resurrection day, hope it is a blessed one for all.

How are you doing WCK, CB, and LL. Guess FF is closing up. So I will close the door and wish all God Speed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hey someone forgot to shut the door.
> 
> Still waiting for Fema and flood insurance . Hurry up and wait mean while bills are piling up. Its has been a month and so much still to do. Sunday resurrection day, hope it is a blessed one for all.
> 
> How are you doing WCK, CB, and LL. Guess FF is closing up. So I will close the door and wish all God Speed.


What will Fema do for you? Is it still flooding up there? We got more rain here but thank God no flooding like you. Tornadoes in state this past weekend. Weather sure is getting strange . Sign of the times.
I have been working outside in between the rain. It has been so pretty today with the sun out. No telling when we can mow our weeds . 
Yarnie we have new chicks in the barn. The grands got 6 new ones. They will stay here until they are big enough to be joined with the flock. So you hear anything about your girls?
Yes Sunday is resurrection day. :sm02: 
I miss everyone. FF will not close down our doors. 
WCK and LL love and miss y'all.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey what is happening here. WCK where are you finial one night I am awake and door wide open and no one here.

Fema is in charge of flood insurance and we are waiting for them to let us know about what will be paid for after the flood. We owe lots of companies. New furnace, hot water heater, electric rewired, soft water , dehumidifier, sump pump, washer and dryer. Still have to replace steps and add new door, also restoration company who clean basement to keep mold and mildew out and clean floors of mud ect. Have to w ait 6 months to repaint walls. Still have not touch garage or shop. So much has to be done and people do need to be paid. 

No more flooding but rain not as much least then an inch. But up about 15 miles from here Wisconsin river is flooding. Son and DIL are looking for a house to move us to. Something high on hill and all on one floor so will not have to go down stairs to do wash ect. . So I look at it like this we will have mud slides and basement will fill up with mud and we will have to live in a tent, or tepee. take your chose.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey WCK I see you are on here. How are you doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hey WCK I see you are on here. How are you doing?


I don't think she logs out. She may not be watching.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hey what is happening here. WCK where are you finial one night I am awake and door wide open and no one here.
> 
> Fema is in charge of flood insurance and we are waiting for them to let us know about what will be paid for after the flood. We owe lots of companies. New furnace, hot water heater, electric rewired, soft water , dehumidifier, sump pump, washer and dryer. Still have to replace steps and add new door, also restoration company who clean basement to keep mold and mildew out and clean floors of mud ect. Have to w ait 6 months to repaint walls. Still have not touch garage or shop. So much has to be done and people do need to be paid.
> 
> No more flooding but rain not as much least then an inch. But up about 15 miles from here Wisconsin river is flooding. Son and DIL are looking for a house to move us to. Something high on hill and all on one floor so will not have to go down stairs to do wash ect. . So I look at it like this we will have mud slides and basement will fill up with mud and we will have to live in a tent, or tepee. take your chose.


That is so much to worry about. Are you living in the house? I am so sad you are going thru all of this. God knows you have faith in Him so you will overcome. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh gee I did not mean to make you feel that way. Do not feel sorry for me as hings are getting better each day. 

We are home now as everything has been replace so we can be heat and water and electric is all we need the rest are add on. We just have to start sorting out things get rid of what is still here. Most of the appliances are gone. But still have the little things to get out of here and to where ever we can take them. I mean somethings can still be used just we know we will not.

I do see WCK has left. Wish she had stayed would be nice to share with her. Miss our times together.


----------



## west coast kitty

Hi CB & Yarnie, I just got off the phone with my brother and checked it. So happy to see you both ♥ I haven't been on much lately


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh gee I did not mean to make you feel that way. Do not feel sorry for me as hings are getting better each day.
> 
> We are home now as everything has been replace so we can be heat and water and electric is all we need the rest are add on. We just have to start sorting out things get rid of what is still here. Most of the appliances are gone. But still have the little things to get out of here and to where ever we can take them. I mean somethings can still be used just we know we will not.
> 
> I do see WCK has left. Wish she had stayed would be nice to share with her. Miss our times together.


I miss our nights laughing. We will again soon. WCK has been sick. Maybe she will feel better in a few days.

The times our floors were flooded someone came to bring us a de humidifier . It sucked up all the water and we could throw it away. Maybe you could use one. I need to owe one we have so much happen around here. Nothing like you tho. XX
I am glad you are home and pray no more mud or water for you missy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Hi CB & Yarnie, I just got off the phone with my brother and checked it. So happy to see you both ♥ I haven't been on much lately


How is your Dad?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hi CB & Yarnie, I just got off the phone with my brother and checked it. So happy to see you both ♥ I haven't been on much lately


how are you doing? How is your Dad? I have miss both of you .

CB have you started planting yet? How about you WCK how is your kitty doing? How is hubby doing with new house he must be wanting to change something.

CB how are the baby chix doing? Has Chew found out that they are there.

Weather here gray and yucky. One day of sun and 6 days of rain.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> things are getting done and have a bit of time to just be. So want things to be back to normal and son said it will be mom you just have to wait. So I wait today we got our washer and dryer. It will be so nice just to do clothes at home. Went out and bought a new clothes pin bag and clothes pins. Can't believe what I need to just do wash.
> 
> No WCK did not have yarn or books in the basement. But wish you could have seen me loading up bags of yarn as was not sure at time if the water would reach the first floor. Pictures also, and first thing Bible and important papers. It seems so long ago now that I think things should be normal again.
> 
> Oh CB thank you for the Bible verse. Needed that very much.
> 
> Spring ah we had a couple of days of it tomorrow we are to get snow then rain. Get scared when they mention it will be going on till Friday. But neighbor said the ground is not frozen now so the water will just flow even and not raise.
> 
> Had to take computer in as had a bad ransom or what ever the man called it. It was a mess. Was trying to put McAfee antivirus on here. Would not work so called the phone number on it to get help. Guess what I was rerouted to a spam person and boy did it get a bit crazy. Finial just hung up and deleted every thing but they had gotten into my system and made a nice mess for me. So had to take it in and get it fix. Neighbor was not here so did it that way. I wonder if life will ever get back to normal. It seems every month something has happen. I just want some quite time. I get so tried of late fall a sleep about 9 or ten a clock. So tired right now am getting off and going to bed.
> 
> Hope you are doing o.k. all of you and WCK I do hope and pray that your dad is doing better and that you have some peace right now.


So sorry that you had computer troubles on top of everything else Yarnie. Seems there are so many people scamming and hacking and they should be able to make a a legal living with their skills. It's got to the point that I only click on links or attachments when I know or expect exactly what they are.

I know what you mean about the quiet time -- it would be so nice to have everything go back to a more simple life without big decisions to make.

Praying that all your flood damage gets handled quickly♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> how are you doing? How is your Dad? I have miss both of you .
> 
> CB have you started planting yet? How about you WCK how is your kitty doing? How is hubby doing with new house he must be wanting to change something.
> 
> CB how are the baby chix doing? Has Chew found out that they are there.
> 
> Weather here gray and yucky. One day of sun and 6 days of rain.


I have planted a few flowers moved some. The ground is still so wet I can only work on the porch or around the pool. The baby chicks love their light. Eat and sleep. The six of them are doing good. They lost a few this last year so wanted to replace them. The chicks are in the barn so Chewy can't get to them. 
How is Willie doing with all the changes?

We have the same rain but we are blessed no tornadoes here. Lots of rain. No telling when we can mow. Weeds are getting very tall.

http://www.facebook.com/9gag/videos/vb.21785951839/671985229926417/?type=2&theater

:sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry that you had computer troubles on top of everything else Yarnie. Seems there are so many people scamming and hacking and they should be able to make a a legal living with their skills. It's got to the point that I only click on links or attachments when I know or expect exactly what they are.
> 
> I know what you mean about the quiet time -- it would be so nice to have everything go back to a more simple life without big decisions to make.
> 
> Praying that all your flood damage gets handled quickly♥


I can not understand why people enjoy scamming others out of money ect. They could not make as much money if they had jobs. What upset me is I was on a site to get my virus protection renewed. The person whom I thought work for the company told me he was switching to his manager. That is when it went off to me that I was being scam. They wanted me to send them money to as they said give me a life time of free protection. I just hung up and there was their sign on my computer so knew they were into program. Took it to the geek squad and they got it off. Have to send virus protection company message by snail mail with protection I paid for and never got and to let them know what their hired help are up too. Was told to do this by Geek Squad.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hey what is happening here. WCK where are you finial one night I am awake and door wide open and no one here.
> 
> Fema is in charge of flood insurance and we are waiting for them to let us know about what will be paid for after the flood. We owe lots of companies. New furnace, hot water heater, electric rewired, soft water , dehumidifier, sump pump, washer and dryer. Still have to replace steps and add new door, also restoration company who clean basement to keep mold and mildew out and clean floors of mud ect. Have to w ait 6 months to repaint walls. Still have not touch garage or shop. So much has to be done and people do need to be paid.
> 
> No more flooding but rain not as much least then an inch. But up about 15 miles from here Wisconsin river is flooding. Son and DIL are looking for a house to move us to. Something high on hill and all on one floor so will not have to go down stairs to do wash ect. . So I look at it like this we will have mud slides and basement will fill up with mud and we will have to live in a tent, or tepee. take your chose.


Bureaucracy takes such a long time; so sorry that you have to deal with all that. Maybe moving will be a good thing especially if son & dil find you something that's all on one level. It seems insurance companies are quick to take your premium but slow to pay out.

Our washer died so we got a new washer and dryer last week. The old dryer still worked so I was going to keep it but DH talked me into getting a new one to match the washer.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't think she logs out. She may not be watching.


No - I don't log out CB. The Denim tab is always on the browser so I think it shows on-line unless the laptop goes to sleep or is turned off.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh Willie our neighbor the vet took him into clinic to keep him till we got back to normal. 

He did not understand when I threw him into carrier and put food in bag for him. It really scared him. But did not have a chose to do it as water was gushing into house. 

Well he had it pretty good there. All the help loving him up and he had the run of the back room. 

When went to get him Vet open the door he walk up to vet and rub against her. That is a sign that cats do when they want to mark them as theirs.
He never even acknowledge me. walk away. Was not happy when he got home hide under bed and only came out for food. Took a couple of days for him to forgive me and then he cuddle up on my lap and forgave me. 

Well after a week +of living in the clinic


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I am happy I caught up with y'all. Going to bed. He has new mercies every morning. Praying that for you.
LOVE! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh gee I did not mean to make you feel that way. Do not feel sorry for me as hings are getting better each day.
> 
> We are home now as everything has been replace so we can be heat and water and electric is all we need the rest are add on. We just have to start sorting out things get rid of what is still here. Most of the appliances are gone. But still have the little things to get out of here and to where ever we can take them. I mean somethings can still be used just we know we will not.
> 
> I do see WCK has left. Wish she had stayed would be nice to share with her. Miss our times together.


I miss all our chats and laughs too.

I'm glad you're home again but it's hard sorting thru things and having so much clean up to deal with. How is Willie managing with the changes? Simba is one of the neighbour's cats and likes to visit anyone that leaves their door open long enough for him to dart in. He's come in here a couple of times and Winkie seems ok with him. They've sniffed each other without growling or getting their hair up so maybe they will be friends. Winkie never goes out anymore.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Bureaucracy takes such a long time; so sorry that you have to deal with all that. Maybe moving will be a good thing especially if son & dil find you something that's all on one level. It seems insurance companies are quick to take your premium but slow to pay out.
> 
> Our washer died so we got a new washer and dryer last week. The old dryer still worked so I was going to keep it but DH talked me into getting a new one to match the washer.


Good idea to get both new as then you will not have to worry about old one breaking down.

I had to laugh when you mention that. Heck our dryer was not even a year old and son took pictures of all the water inside of it.

Also going to a laundry mat to wash clothes and things that were in the flood water was a joy. I had to have a nice lady show me how to use machine. It was kind of funny though having to be shown how to u se them. Wonder what lady thought of that.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I miss all our chats and laughs too.
> 
> I'm glad you're home again but it's hard sorting thru things and having so much clean up to deal with. How is Willie managing with the changes? Simba is one of the neighbour's cats and likes to visit anyone that leaves their door open long enough for him to dart in. He's come in here a couple of times and Winkie seems ok with him. They've sniffed each other without growling or getting their hair up so maybe they will be friends. Winkie never goes out anymore.


Oh that is nice that Winkie has a friend to visit. As she always had her buddy at the old house. Do you ever hear how he is doing?


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am happy I caught up with y'all. Going to bed. He has new mercies every morning. Praying that for you.
> LOVE! ♥


Night now and God bless you.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is your Dad?


Dad had to go for x-rays, doc thought he could have fluid in his lungs again. In general, he is struggling and more easily confused but he doesn't want more help. We will have some hard decisions to make in the next few months.

I still have a cough but feel a lot better. But I passed the bug on to DH so that's not good. Quite a few people have had bugs this winter and have the same problems with coughs sticking around. I feel tired so often.


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK am getting off now too. It is late and have to do a lot tomorrow or at least something as so much to do and sometimes just don't want to do it. But know I have too. 

It was so nice to spend a bit of time with you will try to get on more often. 

God bless you, arm wraps and kissy face


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Dad had to go for x-rays, doc thought he could have fluid in his lungs again. In general, he is struggling and more easily confused but he doesn't want more help. We will have some hard decisions to make in the next few months.
> 
> I still have a cough but feel a lot better. But I passed the bug on to DH so that's not good. Quite a few people have had bugs this winter and have the same problems with coughs sticking around. I feel tired so often.


Oh do take care of your self have you been to doctor? Not good that you are feeling tired. Sorry about DH too.

Oh dear WCK I wish I lived closer now it is your dad that needs help. Do take ca re now. Off now


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> how are you doing? How is your Dad? I have miss both of you .
> 
> CB have you started planting yet? How about you WCK how is your kitty doing? How is hubby doing with new house he must be wanting to change something.
> 
> CB how are the baby chix doing? Has Chew found out that they are there.
> 
> Weather here gray and yucky. One day of sun and 6 days of rain.


Weather has warmed up a lot; somedays are rainy and windy but we haven't lost power here. We need rain so I'm not going to complain.

DH has been putting drywall into his workshop and started painting. He is also looking for someone to rebuild 2 sections of the back fence and then the driveway needs to be fixed. Never a shortage of things that need to be done.

I'm taking a traditional rug hooking on burlap class next weekend. It should be fun and if I use yarn instead of fabric strips it will be another way to use up some stash.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have planted a few flowers moved some. The ground is still so wet I can only work on the porch or around the pool. The baby chicks love their light. Eat and sleep. The six of them are doing good. They lost a few this last year so wanted to replace them. The chicks are in the barn so Chewy can't get to them.
> How is Willie doing with all the changes?
> 
> We have the same rain but we are blessed no tornadoes here. Lots of rain. No telling when we can mow. Weeds are getting very tall.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/9gag/videos/vb.21785951839/671985229926417/?type=2&theater
> 
> :sm06:


Loved that puppy -- he was so cute!


----------



## Janeway

Hiya ladies, I’ve had quite a time finding this group again.
I’m doing well but DH not so good so I’m driving again back & forth to his many doctors. 
God is good to me to help DH is why I’m still kicking. Drs are amazed & I told them I have many people praying for me.
I’ve lost 5 of my best friends from one illness or the other so it had been a sad time for me. 
One was run over by her own car as she didn’t put it into park before getting out. That death was the worst & very sad as she had recovered from cancer 2 X, had a pacemaker/defliberator 2 heart-attacks & other illnesses & was doing great then boom! Life is off & I’m still around!
Happy Easter ladies!


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> Hiya ladies, I've had quite a time finding this group again.
> I'm doing well but DH not so good so I'm driving again back & forth to his many doctors.
> God is good to me to help DH is why I'm still kicking. Drs are amazed & I told them I have many people praying for me.
> I've lost 5 of my best friends from one illness or the other so it had been a sad time for me.
> One was run over by her own car as she didn't put it into park before getting out. That death was the worst & very sad as she had recovered from cancer 2 X, had a pacemaker/defliberator 2 heart-attacks & other illnesses & was doing great then boom! Life is off & I'm still around!
> Happy Easter ladies!


Such a nice surprise to see you again Janie!!

A very Happy Easter to you too. Hope that DH's health starts to improve and that you continue to do well.


----------



## west coast kitty

Happy Easter â¥â¥â¥


----------



## Janeway

west coast kitty said:


> Such a nice surprise to see you again Janie!!
> 
> A very Happy Easter to you too. Hope that DH's health starts to improve and that you continue to do well.


Thank you as Happy Easter yo you. Going to daughters for dinner tonight.
Chat later, Janie


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Dad had to go for x-rays, doc thought he could have fluid in his lungs again. In general, he is struggling and more easily confused but he doesn't want more help. We will have some hard decisions to make in the next few months.
> 
> I still have a cough but feel a lot better. But I passed the bug on to DH so that's not good. Quite a few people have had bugs this winter and have the same problems with coughs sticking around. I feel tired so often.


I am sorry to hear your Daddy is still not doing well. How is he coping with your mother being gone? I think it is kinda good when our parents try to have their independence . It keeps them going but then it again scary for the kids not know what they will do to harm themselves. Sad times for the families.
I am glad you are feeling better. Poor Dh letting you give him that bug. Maybe the nice Spring weather will make you feel better soon. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Weather has warmed up a lot; somedays are rainy and windy but we haven't lost power here. We need rain so I'm not going to complain.
> 
> DH has been putting drywall into his workshop and started painting. He is also looking for someone to rebuild 2 sections of the back fence and then the driveway needs to be fixed. Never a shortage of things that need to be done.
> 
> I'm taking a traditional rug hooking on burlap class next weekend. It should be fun and if I use yarn instead of fabric strips it will be another way to use up some stash.


When you own a home there is always something to work on.
I have always loved rug that were hooked but never got into that hobby. Yay you can use your stash. :sm09: There is a neat yarn shop I went to in Gatlinburg that taught hooking. I loved the one with the lamb. What will be your design?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Hiya ladies, I've had quite a time finding this group again.
> I'm doing well but DH not so good so I'm driving again back & forth to his many doctors.
> God is good to me to help DH is why I'm still kicking. Drs are amazed & I told them I have many people praying for me.
> I've lost 5 of my best friends from one illness or the other so it had been a sad time for me.
> One was run over by her own car as she didn't put it into park before getting out. That death was the worst & very sad as she had recovered from cancer 2 X, had a pacemaker/defliberator 2 heart-attacks & other illnesses & was doing great then boom! Life is off & I'm still around!
> Happy Easter ladies!


Janie I am so excited you came back to us. You have been missed. That is a lot of friends to lose . I don't blame you being sad. Plus your DH being sick. I really believe when your time is up is the day God chose to bring you home. I am glad you are still here to visit with us. Please stay with us.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yarnie how are you doing? 
LL I guess you are enjoying your trip. Use the sunscreen.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh WCk tell my about your rug hooking class. I have always admired those I have seen and did want to once take a class in it.

How are you doing? Have you stayed in touch with friend's ? Hope your Dad is doing o.k., know it is hard on you with living away from him. You have been through a lot last and this year. God Bless you.

Thank you for the Easter greetings.


----------



## theyarnlady

Jayne glad to see you here. Am so sorry about the lost of your friends. 

Am happy you are doing o.k. and Dr. are helping you.

How is your husband doing? 

Take care now.


----------



## theyarnlady

My dear CB I am just about ready to jump off the cliff if only I had one near me. I am just kidding.

Guess what Sat. went to cabin to get a chair I wanted to bring home.

In all the years we have own it nothing other then the robbery had occurred.

Well We were greeted with a flooded yard just about to the door of cabin. Hubby had to go around on next neighbor's property in order to get into ours. The neighbor's on either side were not flooded. We are in a low area, the creek about 1/2 mile from us rose above banks. To much snow this year and melted in two days same as here. Other cabins and houses on the road also flooded. Water going across road and was close down.

I miss Joey she always check on cabin for us and let us know what was happening to it. 

Lets see now Jan. hospital, Feb. hospital, March, flooding here, now April flooding at cabin. Makes one wonder what is going to happen the rest of the year for every month.


----------



## west coast kitty

Hi Yarnie -- how are you doing today?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry to hear your Daddy is still not doing well. How is he coping with your mother being gone? I think it is kinda good when our parents try to have their independence . It keeps them going but then it again scary for the kids not know what they will do to harm themselves. Sad times for the families.
> I am glad you are feeling better. Poor Dh letting you give him that bug. Maybe the nice Spring weather will make you feel better soon. ♥


We're doing better CB. How is your Mama doing?

I agree with you about keeping as much independence as possible. Dad doesn't say much but I know it's hard on him without Mom. He has a hard time getting his words out, it takes him longer than most people so he doesn't really talk much to the other people in the building. He can be very stubborn too - which is also good and bad. He keeps trying even when he has a hard time doing something but then sometimes he takes more risks than is safe for him.

We had a lovely Easter dinner with a group of friends at a restaurant right on the beach. It's been a long time since we went out to a restaurant for Easter but had a wonderful time.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> When you own a home there is always something to work on.
> I have always loved rug that were hooked but never got into that hobby. Yay you can use your stash. :sm09: There is a neat yarn shop I went to in Gatlinburg that taught hooking. I loved the one with the lamb. What will be your design?


I won't know the design until I get to the class. I've known the instructor for a few years and she is very talented and will have a kit for us to work on.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCk tell my about your rug hooking class. I have always admired those I have seen and did want to once take a class in it.
> 
> How are you doing? Have you stayed in touch with friend's ? Hope your Dad is doing o.k., know it is hard on you with living away from him. You have been through a lot last and this year. God Bless you.
> 
> Thank you for the Easter greetings.


I sent you an email a couple of days ago Yarnie.

I still get together with the knitting group, the Hugs group and the hospital Aux needlers, but not as often as I'd like. The weather has been bad on so many meeting days and I don't like to make the 1 hour each way drive in when it's snowing or raining. Our gas prices have really jumped in the last month, it's now about $6 Canadian ($4.50 US) per gallon.

Dad has ups and downs but in general we can see that he needs more help. I'll go back to visit again in a couple of months.

How are you coping Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> My dear CB I am just about ready to jump off the cliff if only I had one near me. I am just kidding.
> 
> Guess what Sat. went to cabin to get a chair I wanted to bring home.
> 
> In all the years we have own it nothing other then the robbery had occurred.
> 
> Well We were greeted with a flooded yard just about to the door of cabin. Hubby had to go around on next neighbor's property in order to get into ours. The neighbor's on either side were not flooded. We are in a low area, the creek about 1/2 mile from us rose above banks. To much snow this year and melted in two days same as here. Other cabins and houses on the road also flooded. Water going across road and was close down.
> 
> I miss Joey she always check on cabin for us and let us know what was happening to it.
> 
> Lets see now Jan. hospital, Feb. hospital, March, flooding here, now April flooding at cabin. Makes one wonder what is going to happen the rest of the year for every month.


Oh no Yarnie! How bad was the cabin? When it starts happening it just keeps coming. Praying May-Dec is free from disasters. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We're doing better CB. How is your Mama doing?
> 
> I agree with you about keeping as much independence as possible. Dad doesn't say much but I know it's hard on him without Mom. He has a hard time getting his words out, it takes him longer than most people so he doesn't really talk much to the other people in the building. He can be very stubborn too - which is also good and bad. He keeps trying even when he has a hard time doing something but then sometimes he takes more risks than is safe for him.
> 
> We had a lovely Easter dinner with a group of friends at a restaurant right on the beach. It's been a long time since we went out to a restaurant for Easter but had a wonderful time.


Men don't express themselves like woman. I understand about the stubborn part. My whole family are hard heads. Except for me of course.
Lunch on the beach! Love it. I am glad you got to enjoy yourself with your friends. You need a good outing .


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi everyone,

Am in Florida. Sorry I haven’t written. Will be home late Tuesday. Miss you all.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie how are you doing?
> LL I guess you are enjoying your trip. Use the sunscreen.


Hi CB. Yes using sunscreen. Have friend here. Keeps me busy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Yes using sunscreen. Have friend here. Keeps me busy.


Good. I am glad you are having a great time!!


----------



## Janeway

Lukelucy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am in Florida. Sorry I haven't written. Will be home late Tuesday. Miss you all.


Darn, I'm home so missed you in FL so next time, plan your trip when we are still in FL. Would love to see you!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good. I am glad you are having a great time!!


Parts of it wasn't so great. I invited two people who didn't know each other. One was very, very rough to be around.
We all came away feeling good, but I had to finesse it all.

:sm06:


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Darn, I'm home so missed you in FL so next time, plan your trip when we are still in FL. Would love to see you!


OK Janeway! Let's do it. Where are you located?


----------



## theyarnlady

Just here for a bit hope do not get knock off for a month now internet provider has been going off and on. 

Need prayers for neighbor the one who always helps us. They took him to hospital today had a stroke. Please pray for him.

Hope all is well for all of you, think of you often to much going on here. Plus with internet going off all the time. 

Oh well life goes on 

God Bless

Arm Wraps and Love,

Just me


----------



## Country Bumpkins

So sorry to hear Yarnie. Prayers that your neighbor is healed in Jesus Name.
Was he the one that worked on your computer?
Tornado touched down in our town last night. Torn an apartment down. Praise God no one was hurt.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sorry to hear Yarnie. Prayers that your neighbor is healed in Jesus Name.
> Was he the one that worked on your computer?
> Tornado touched down in our town last night. Torn an apartment down. Praise God no one was hurt.


Oh CB saw on weather it was bad down there. I am so glad you and family are o.k.

You and the rest of states down there are really suffering with what the weather is doing.

LL hope you are still enjoying time in Fla.

WCK how are you doing?

My internet provider keeps going off line such fun. Sometimes it is for a couple of hours at others just a min. or two.

When it happens every time I have type message message disappears. sSuch fun.

Yes CB neighbor who helps us so much. He is doing better but still having pain in neck that is where the blood clots broke lose from.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Our oldest gs got his RN pin tonight. He got his LPN license a few years ago and went back to school to get his RN license. It took him 7 years from start to finish. Now the state license test. We are so proud. Thank You Lord! His pic in on my facebook if you want to see him. Amen. :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our oldest gs got his RN pin tonight. He got his LPN license a few years ago and went back to school to get his RN license. It took him 7 years from start to finish. Now the state license test. We are so proud. Thank You Lord! His pic in on my facebook if you want to see him. Amen. :sm02:


Oh joy God Bless him . So glad to hear this. You have every right to be proud. :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Just here for a bit hope do not get knock off for a month now internet provider has been going off and on.
> 
> Need prayers for neighbor the one who always helps us. They took him to hospital today had a stroke. Please pray for him.
> 
> Hope all is well for all of you, think of you often to much going on here. Plus with internet going off all the time.
> 
> Oh well life goes on
> 
> God Bless
> 
> Arm Wraps and Love,
> 
> Just me


Hi YL - good to hear from you. I'll pray for your neighbor. Also, for your internet!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB saw on weather it was bad down there. I am so glad you and family are o.k.
> 
> You and the rest of states down there are really suffering with what the weather is doing.
> 
> LL hope you are still enjoying time in Fla.
> 
> WCK how are you doing?
> 
> My internet provider keeps going off line such fun. Sometimes it is for a couple of hours at others just a min. or two.
> 
> When it happens every time I have type message message disappears. sSuch fun.
> 
> Yes CB neighbor who helps us so much. He is doing better but still having pain in neck that is where the blood clots broke lose from.


I'm home. It took a long time to recuperate. House was a mess.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our oldest gs got his RN pin tonight. He got his LPN license a few years ago and went back to school to get his RN license. It took him 7 years from start to finish. Now the state license test. We are so proud. Thank You Lord! His pic in on my facebook if you want to see him. Amen. :sm02:


Wonderful! Congrats. You should be sooo very proud!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Just here for a bit hope do not get knock off for a month now internet provider has been going off and on.
> 
> Need prayers for neighbor the one who always helps us. They took him to hospital today had a stroke. Please pray for him.
> 
> Hope all is well for all of you, think of you often to much going on here. Plus with internet going off all the time.
> 
> Oh well life goes on
> 
> God Bless
> 
> Arm Wraps and Love,
> 
> Just me


Prayers for your neighbour Yarnie; I know that you have been blessed with the friendship and support of your neighbours. And for you too - it's been a tough year. Has the flood damage been fixed?

Very annoying when internet isn't working, we depend on it so much.

Love and hugs ♥♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sorry to hear Yarnie. Prayers that your neighbor is healed in Jesus Name.
> Was he the one that worked on your computer?
> Tornado touched down in our town last night. Torn an apartment down. Praise God no one was hurt.


Grateful that no one was hurt, but still hard for people who lost their home. The weather has been beautiful here lately, but it's already dry and have had a few small fires that were put out quickly. They were all caused by people and there are always lots of warnings for people to be careful but there are always a few who throw their butts out or use ATV's in high grass.

There has also been a toddler left in a hot car and he died. With all the warnings and notices, I'm so surprised that parents still forget.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB saw on weather it was bad down there. I am so glad you and family are o.k.
> 
> You and the rest of states down there are really suffering with what the weather is doing.
> 
> LL hope you are still enjoying time in Fla.
> 
> WCK how are you doing?
> 
> My internet provider keeps going off line such fun. Sometimes it is for a couple of hours at others just a min. or two.
> 
> When it happens every time I have type message message disappears. sSuch fun.
> 
> Yes CB neighbor who helps us so much. He is doing better but still having pain in neck that is where the blood clots broke lose from.


I'm doing ok Yarnie. Dad still having bad moments but overall is managing thanks to DB#2 and support in the building. I'm going back to visit next month and we will inter Mom's ashes then.

I had a great time at the rug hooking class a couple of weeks ago. The instructor was great and the whole class had lots to talk and laugh about. I want to plan a project that will use up some of my yarn stash.

I was out staining deck furniture today and will give a second coat tomorrow


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our oldest gs got his RN pin tonight. He got his LPN license a few years ago and went back to school to get his RN license. It took him 7 years from start to finish. Now the state license test. We are so proud. Thank You Lord! His pic in on my facebook if you want to see him. Amen. :sm02:


Wonderful news - congrats to your GS for all his hard work!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I'm home. It took a long time to recuperate. House was a mess.


Glad you made it safely home and that you had a good vacation before having to face the mess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Grateful that no one was hurt, but still hard for people who lost their home. The weather has been beautiful here lately, but it's already dry and have had a few small fires that were put out quickly. They were all caused by people and there are always lots of warnings for people to be careful but there are always a few who throw their butts out or use ATV's in high grass.
> 
> There has also been a toddler left in a hot car and he died. With all the warnings and notices, I'm so surprised that parents still forget.


I wish we could give you some of this rain. Rained today. I just don't know how people can be so stupid throwing butts out in the grass. I sure don't understand anyone leaving a child in a hot car. Poor little thing. :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I'm doing ok Yarnie. Dad still having bad moments but overall is managing thanks to DB#2 and support in the building. I'm going back to visit next month and we will inter Mom's ashes then.
> 
> I had a great time at the rug hooking class a couple of weeks ago. The instructor was great and the whole class had lots to talk and laugh about. I want to plan a project that will use up some of my yarn stash.
> 
> I was out staining deck furniture today and will give a second coat tomorrow


Thank God for your brothers and sil's taking care of your daddy.

I am glad you enjoyed your class. You will have to show us your rug. Is finished yet? What pattern did you choose?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I'm home. It took a long time to recuperate. House was a mess.


From the dogs or DH? :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you made it safely home and that you had a good vacation before having to face the mess.


Yes, it took me over a week to get the house semi ok. Husband was proud because he washed the bathroom towels. :sm06:

I was away a month, he 2 weeks. Girl friends with me part of the time.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> From the dogs or DH? :sm02:


Both! Ha!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Both! Ha!


That is what I thought.

:sm09: 
I think it is summer time. It was 90 when I checked the church sign. So pretty with no clouds. I pray it doesn't rain in the next few days. We have only mowed once and all the rain the grass is almost as tall as the weeds. I saw my first snake twice. I think it is the kind that ate the eggs so not dangerous except it will scare you to death . It is longgggg and black.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what I thought.
> 
> :sm09:
> I think it is summer time. It was 90 when I checked the church sign. So pretty with no clouds. I pray it doesn't rain in the next few days. We have only mowed once and all the rain the grass is almost as tall as the weeds. I saw my first snake twice. I think it is the kind that ate the eggs so not dangerous except it will scare you to death . It is longgggg and black.
> How is everyone else doing?


Great to hear from you. Snakes - don't mind them unless they are dangerous. I must help my husband stain the deck. He has a hard time and I must help him. He had me get up on a tall ladder to get a birds nest down (ladder was on deck that was 9 feel up already). I was terrified. I can't stand ladders. He said "one more step up" and I sand NO! I got it down. He has balance issues and so I'd rather hurt myself then him being hurt.

Nothing else is new here. We leave for Germany on June 4th (with an overnight at Heathrow). I have a friend who lives in a village south of London and we are going to visit with her. She's picking us up and taking us to her village. We fly out the next day. It will be so nice to see her. Plus, we'll eat in a pub and my husband will see the countryside. I've known her since the 70's. Her family is Middle Eastern. It was a total accident as to how I met her. Fate.

Hope you are well, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Great to hear from you. Snakes - don't mind them unless they are dangerous. I must help my husband stain the deck. He has a hard time and I must help him. He had me get up on a tall ladder to get a birds nest down (ladder was on deck that was 9 feel up already). I was terrified. I can't stand ladders. He said "one more step up" and I sand NO! I got it down. He has balance issues and so I'd rather hurt myself then him being hurt.
> 
> Nothing else is new here. We leave for Germany on June 4th (with an overnight at Heathrow). I have a friend who lives in a village south of London and we are going to visit with her. She's picking us up and taking us to her village. We fly out the next day. It will be so nice to see her. Plus, we'll eat in a pub and my husband will see the countryside. I've known her since the 70's. Her family is Middle Eastern. It was a total accident as to how I met her. Fate.
> 
> Hope you are well, CB.


Another trip! Woohoo. You have told me about your friend. I hope you will have a great trip with your DH and your friends. ♥
If you have seen the news Arkansas is having a big flood. We are ok where we live but people on the Ar. river are under water. My SIL called last night and said her boat dock in under water. She lives up north AR. It is pretty bad.
It has been awhile since anyone has been on Denim. How is everyone?
I just saw this on facebook.https://5newsonline.com/2019/05/28/president-trump-tweets-hes-ready-to-help-out-with-historic-flooding-in-arkansas/


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another trip! Woohoo. You have told me about your friend. I hope you will have a great trip with your DH and your friends. ♥
> If you have seen the news Arkansas is having a big flood. We are ok where we live but people on the Ar. river are under water. My SIL called last night and said her boat dock in under water. She lives up north AR. It is pretty bad.
> It has been awhile since anyone has been on Denim. How is everyone?
> I just saw this on facebook.https://5newsonline.com/2019/05/28/president-trump-tweets-hes-ready-to-help-out-with-historic-flooding-in-arkansas/


I'm glad you are ok. I'm sorry about your SIL. I'm trying to think about packing. What a chore. Nothing else is new.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another trip! Woohoo. You have told me about your friend. I hope you will have a great trip with your DH and your friends. ♥
> If you have seen the news Arkansas is having a big flood. We are ok where we live but people on the Ar. river are under water. My SIL called last night and said her boat dock in under water. She lives up north AR. It is pretty bad.
> It has been awhile since anyone has been on Denim. How is everyone?
> I just saw this on facebook.https://5newsonline.com/2019/05/28/president-trump-tweets-hes-ready-to-help-out-with-historic-flooding-in-arkansas/


So sorry to hear that CB . It is awful from what I have seen on the news, so many under water, on rivers in several states.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I'm glad you are ok. I'm sorry about your SIL. I'm trying to think about packing. What a chore. Nothing else is new.


Ah can not tell you have a safe trip and fun with friend. But thinking it.


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK how are you doing? Have you been to see your Dad lately how is he. Thought of him when saw play off of Hooky games.

What is the weather like for you?

We finally in the 80's this week and very nice no humid at all. But back to rain and 60's next week
Farmers here are having trouble getting planting done as the fields are wet. Not good as last week was the end of the time to plant and get harvest by fall.

Been busy every day with neighbor's dogs . Go over there to let them out, and play with them a bit and love them up. They keep looking for neighbor as you can tell they miss him. He is not doing well at all. If you think of it please pray for him.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK how are you doing? Have you been to see your Dad lately how is he. Thought of him when saw play off of Hooky games.
> 
> What is the weather like for you?
> 
> We finally in the 80's this week and very nice no humid at all. But back to rain and 60's next week
> Farmers here are having trouble getting planting done as the fields are wet. Not good as last week was the end of the time to plant and get harvest by fall.
> 
> Been busy every day with neighbor's dogs . Go over there to let them out, and play with them a bit and love them up. They keep looking for neighbor as you can tell they miss him. He is not doing well at all. If you think of it please pray for him.


Hey Yarnie - sorry I missed you. Still praying for you and your neighbour. Can understand how much the dogs miss him, but glad that they have you to give them lots of love. The eastern part of Canada has had lots of rain and flooding too and there is a huge wildfire in northern Alberta with thousands evacuated from the area. CB's area has had flooding and tornados.

We've been so fortunate here - most days have been quite nice and just a bit of rain but lots of worries about fires breaking out here. The last couple of fires have been deliberately set, including 1 set by 3 teenage girls!! I can't even begin to think where they get ideas like that.

I'm going to Alberta to visit Dad and my brothers. Dad wants to have Mom's ashes buried now that the weather is better; it's another step to closure for him. We will also have a happier celebration - it's my aunt's 90th birthday and Dad and I are taking her and my cousins out for lunch.


----------



## west coast kitty

Hope you're having a wonderful time on your time LL! So nice that you get to see your friend again.


----------



## west coast kitty

How is the flooding in your area CB? How are your Mama and the grands doing?

I've been working in the garden beds. Lots of flowering perennials and shrubs and roses. I first saw these plants when we bought the house last year and have now found out they are called "red hot poker lilies". They grow to about 5 feet tall and and the spikes eventually lose their colour leaving little pods on the stems. We even have a palm tree!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How is the flooding in your area CB? How are your Mama and the grands doing?
> 
> I've been working in the garden beds. Lots of flowering perennials and shrubs and roses. I first saw these plants when we bought the house last year and have now found out they are called "red hot poker lilies". They grow to about 5 feet tall and and the spikes eventually lose their colour leaving little pods on the stems. We even have a palm tree!


I love those "red hot pokers". I have never had them but have seen them in books. Wow a palm tree! What a nice thing to have inherited . I wish you would show pic of your other flowers. Jokim's rose I planted in her memory really showed out this Spring but I didn't get a pic. I am glad you are enjoying your new home.
My grands are busy working or playing. DD starts her new class working in nursing homes next week for 2 weeks. She will be good there. Mama doing good. She loves her new oxygen tank. She feels like she has more freedom.
I send my love to you and family while spreading your mom's ashes. I hope your Daddy gets his closure. How is he making it at his new home?


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi Everyone,

I have returned. Have been away for two weeks. How is everyone. I haven't read posts yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have returned. Have been away for two weeks. How is everyone. I haven't read posts yet.


Did you have a good time? Any pics?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have a good time? Any pics?


Hi CB. Had a great time. But, I lifted heavy things before I left and when I got there was in bad pain the whole time. We flew to London and visited with a friend. Then Basal, Switzerland. Did towns along the Rhine. Ended up in Amsterdam for 3 days. Then flew to London again for the night. We also visited another friend there. So, I was in England, Switzerland, France, Germany and Netherlands. Back still hurts. Also, I'm incredibly jet lagged.

How are you?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you have a good time? Any pics?


I had a wonderful time. I kept going even though my back was killing me. My husband has the pics. When I get them, I'll send some to you.
I totally ate too much...

Hugs, CB.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh LL you had a wonderful holiday hope back is better.

CB been thinking of you and your state my gosh what a mess with all the rain and flooding going on.

WCK how are you doing? I hope things are a bit better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I had a wonderful time. I kept going even though my back was killing me. My husband has the pics. When I get them, I'll send some to you.
> I totally ate too much...
> 
> Hugs, CB.


How is your back doing now?

Our net got burned up in a storm Sunday. I hate to use my phone so haven't caught up. Funny how committed we get to the internet. I saw the miss about Ravelry. Shocking in this day and time.Seems like the 1940's.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL you had a wonderful holiday hope back is better.
> 
> CB been thinking of you and your state my gosh what a mess with all the rain and flooding going on.
> 
> WCK how are you doing? I hope things are a bit better.


Yes another flood this past weekend. Poor people on the river. Sad makes me not want to complain after not having internet this week and burn out switches. God be with all that are in the flood.Church has been taking food to them and helping clean. Crazy to see them taking out bags of mud. They were carrying in sand to help then carrying mud out in the same sacks. Yarnie have you gotten things cleaned up from your flood yet. So sorry you had to go thru that. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL you had a wonderful holiday hope back is better.
> 
> CB been thinking of you and your state my gosh what a mess with all the rain and flooding going on.
> 
> WCK how are you doing? I hope things are a bit better.


Hi, YL. Good to hear from you. Back still bad. Went to doc and she gave me pills that make me groggy.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is your back doing now?
> 
> Our net got burned up in a storm Sunday. I hate to use my phone so haven't caught up. Funny how committed we get to the internet. I saw the miss about Ravelry. Shocking in this day and time.Seems like the 1940's.


What do you mean "miss about Ravelry"? I need to catch up with what's going with everyone.

Hope you are well.


----------



## Janeway

Happy 4th lovely ladies! Wow, there are a lot of pages on this so difficult to find active people,
Been busy with DH, prostate cancer, radiation, & an ulcer on RT foot so in boot & couldn’t drive. I got behind wheel to take him back & forth to 3 drs. I got dizzy one time & he had yo remove boot & drive us home!
Daughter has returned to work, SIL works & grands taking summer college classes & both have jobs so we are on our own. Other daughter lived 5 hrs away & she works too plus has chickens. 
We do have senior services so may have to use that @ $7.00 per time.
Wishing all a great 4th. 
Drs allowing me to plug along as not much can be done for me but God is great!


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Happy 4th lovely ladies! Wow, there are a lot of pages on this so difficult to find active people,
> Been busy with DH, prostate cancer, radiation, & an ulcer on RT foot so in boot & couldn't drive. I got behind wheel to take him back & forth to 3 drs. I got dizzy one time & he had yo remove boot & drive us home!
> Daughter has returned to work, SIL works & grands taking summer college classes & both have jobs so we are on our own. Other daughter lived 5 hrs away & she works too plus has chickens.
> We do have senior services so may have to use that @ $7.00 per time.
> Wishing all a great 4th.
> Drs allowing me to plug along as not much can be done for me but God is great!


Good to hear from you, Janeway. So much can be done for prostate cancer. Have faith. I hope that everything will level off and return to normal. Happy 4th to you!


----------



## west coast kitty

Happy Independence Day! I hope everyone had a wonderful day â¥


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Had a great time. But, I lifted heavy things before I left and when I got there was in bad pain the whole time. We flew to London and visited with a friend. Then Basal, Switzerland. Did towns along the Rhine. Ended up in Amsterdam for 3 days. Then flew to London again for the night. We also visited another friend there. So, I was in England, Switzerland, France, Germany and Netherlands. Back still hurts. Also, I'm incredibly jet lagged.
> 
> How are you?


Sorry about our back LL, hope you're feeling much better. Sounds like you had a lovely holiday and visit with friends.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL you had a wonderful holiday hope back is better.
> 
> CB been thinking of you and your state my gosh what a mess with all the rain and flooding going on.
> 
> WCK how are you doing? I hope things are a bit better.


I'm doing ok Yarnie. We've had and will be having a lot of visitors from Alberta this summer and have been busy outside lately. I hope all of your flood damage has been fixed up, that your neighbour is getting better and that life is better for you. Love you ♥♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes another flood this past weekend. Poor people on the river. Sad makes me not want to complain after not having internet this week and burn out switches. God be with all that are in the flood.Church has been taking food to them and helping clean. Crazy to see them taking out bags of mud. They were carrying in sand to help then carrying mud out in the same sacks. Yarnie have you gotten things cleaned up from your flood yet. So sorry you had to go thru that. ♥


Has the flooding and other storms stopped yet CB? Heartbreaking to see so many affected by disasters, but it does bring out the love and community spirit.


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> Happy 4th lovely ladies! Wow, there are a lot of pages on this so difficult to find active people,
> Been busy with DH, prostate cancer, radiation, & an ulcer on RT foot so in boot & couldn't drive. I got behind wheel to take him back & forth to 3 drs. I got dizzy one time & he had yo remove boot & drive us home!
> Daughter has returned to work, SIL works & grands taking summer college classes & both have jobs so we are on our own. Other daughter lived 5 hrs away & she works too plus has chickens.
> We do have senior services so may have to use that @ $7.00 per time.
> Wishing all a great 4th.
> Drs allowing me to plug along as not much can be done for me but God is great!


Good to see you Janie! Hope you and your family enjoyed the holiday. You and DH have set a great example in plugging along -- hope you continue to do so for a very long time to come.


----------



## Janeway

Thanks as yes we do the best we can but still above the ground!
I’ve lost so many friends who are now in s cemetery. One last week with brain cancer, another one with old timers ( can’t spell it)!
Another one dying with liver cancer & she cannot eat do it won’t be long before death comes to her! I’m praying for all!
God is good!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Happy 4th lovely ladies! Wow, there are a lot of pages on this so difficult to find active people,
> Been busy with DH, prostate cancer, radiation, & an ulcer on RT foot so in boot & couldn't drive. I got behind wheel to take him back & forth to 3 drs. I got dizzy one time & he had yo remove boot & drive us home!
> Daughter has returned to work, SIL works & grands taking summer college classes & both have jobs so we are on our own. Other daughter lived 5 hrs away & she works too plus has chickens.
> We do have senior services so may have to use that @ $7.00 per time.
> Wishing all a great 4th.
> Drs allowing me to plug along as not much can be done for me but God is great!


Janie so good to hear from you. I wish you would have the senior service help you out. You don't need to have a wreck and hurt one of us.
Yes in spite of everything God is Great! Thank care! XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Independence Day! I hope everyone had a wonderful day â¥


Thank you!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Has the flooding and other storms stopped yet CB? Heartbreaking to see so many affected by disasters, but it does bring out the love and community spirit.


It is still raining on and off. No more flooding.It was 95 today. Humidity was so high I didn't water the flowers. I think summer is here.
Yes disasters to make us love one another.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Thanks as yes we do the best we can but still above the ground!
> I've lost so many friends who are now in s cemetery. One last week with brain cancer, another one with old timers ( can't spell it)!
> Another one dying with liver cancer & she cannot eat do it won't be long before death comes to her! I'm praying for all!
> God is good!


Sad about your friends. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> What do you mean "miss about Ravelry"? I need to catch up with what's going with everyone.
> 
> Hope you are well.


I mean the mess with Ravelry kicking off conservatives or anyone supporting President Trump. Two weeks ago. :sm06: :sm22:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry about our back LL, hope you're feeling much better. Sounds like you had a lovely holiday and visit with friends.


Yes we did. Back is better now. Thank you WCK. How are you doing?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I mean the mess with Ravelry kicking off conservatives or anyone supporting President Trump. Two weeks ago. :sm06: :sm22:


Really! Ravelry of all places. I'm shocked!


----------



## theyarnlady

Ravelry did not know about it but went looking for a pattern and was told needed to have a new password or something like that. Did not pay any attention to it. But went back on after signing off and had no problem. 

Really do not care as only went into patterns not interested in other things any more. 

But it is nasty of them.


----------



## theyarnlady

Sorry to hear about your back LL, glad you are doing better.

Ah WCK its summer and sounds like you are going to be busy. But it sounds like you are happy.

Kept smelling something like grass fires today. Really strange as no fires around here. On news tonight bad fires in Canada and haze and smell were coming from there. Warning for all who have breathing problems ect. Know we have had haze before from fires in Canada but did not smell them.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is still raining on and off. No more flooding.It was 95 today. Humidity was so high I didn't water the flowers. I think summer is here.
> Yes disasters to make us love one another.


Oh am glad to hear flooding is stopping. Humid here too CB every other day rain. We had a cool day today and could turn off AC. Flowers here are blooming all over can not believe Lilly's so big and so pretty.

How is Chewing doing? and the Chickens?


----------



## theyarnlady

Neighbor may be able to come home this next weekend. Had a bad set back fluid from spinal was leaking out had to have a stunt put in. He sure is having a very bad time. Two months and things keep happening. He has a feeding tube in his stomach as get sick eating food. But they want to release him and think he needs to get home and start to heal. Some times home is the place we start to feel better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh am glad to hear flooding is stopping. Humid here too CB every other day rain. We had a cool day today and could turn off AC. Flowers here are blooming all over can not believe Lilly's so big and so pretty.
> 
> How is Chewing doing? and the Chickens?


It rained again this afternoon. As soon as it stopped the neighbor dog came to ask Chewy to play. He is at the door crying right now. He hates the humid hot days. 
:sm09: 
The chickens haven't been coming over. The hawk keeps them close to home lately. I miss them. The younger ones went home so no chicks here. 
I would love to see your flowers. Mine are suffering from the heat .Miss you lately.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Neighbor may be able to come home this next weekend. Had a bad set back fluid from spinal was leaking out had to have a stunt put in. He sure is having a very bad time. Two months and things keep happening. He has a feeding tube in his stomach as get sick eating food. But they want to release him and think he needs to get home and start to heal. Some times home is the place we start to feel better.


Sorry about your neighbor. Does he have someone to help him? Home is the place to be to heal.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

My brother and his wife sold them home. They took a load of furniture today to Birmingham. I am going to miss them but understand them wanting to live close to their only child and grandkids. I live 2 miles from him now and will have to pass their house to go to town. Life is crazy. It will only be my mother here now. My kids and husband but sister left 4 years ago. You never know what life brings you to. I am doing ok for now. When I found out last Sept they were moving I prayed they would get to spend Thanksgiving and Christmas here. God answers my prayers so I have to let them move on. It is 7 hours from here so don't know when I will be able to visit with them. They are not dead but I feel a loss. The paint store that my dad started will be closed down and sold. Another door closed too. This town is getting bad. Dh and the boys want us to move but it still is our home. I am a cry baby right now.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> My brother and his wife sold them home. They took a load of furniture today to Birmingham. I am going to miss them but understand them wanting to live close to their only child and grandkids. I live 2 miles from him now and will have to pass their house to go to town. Life is crazy. It will only be my mother here now. My kids and husband but sister left 4 years ago. You never know what life brings you to. I am doing ok for now. When I found out last Sept they were moving I prayed they would get to spend Thanksgiving and Christmas here. God answers my prayers so I have to let them move on. It is 7 hours from here so don't know when I will be able to visit with them. They are not dead but I feel a loss. The paint store that my dad started will be closed down and sold. Another door closed too. This town is getting bad. Dh and the boys want us to move but it still is our home. I am a cry baby right now.


Oh CB my heart goes out to you. It sad when your family moves away and spending time with them will not be the same. You go ahead and cry it hurts. 
Oh I know how you loved your daddy and sure that hurts more then one can know. I wish I could hug you lady.


----------



## theyarnlady

Went up to cabin last week water was going down just in front of drive way. 
Went up to store and got bag of fresh peas. Thought of Joey that was the last time we got together and had such a good time. Lunch and talk and buying peas. It's a nice memory .
This week more then 3 inches of rain up by cabin as flooding had not stop completely we will have to go up sometime this week. We are sure flooding all over again. Last time water was still crossing roads half a mile down from us. Not a good year, but oh the Lupines were massive up there blooming all over the place. They are all over the place have spread to many areas. That and the wild daisy, Queen Anne Lace Chicory ect. Just beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB my heart goes out to you. It sad when your family moves away and spending time with them will not be the same. You go ahead and cry it hurts.
> Oh I know how you loved your daddy and sure that hurts more then one can know. I wish I could hug you lady.


Thanks Yarnie,I can feel the hugs. WCK has been consoling me the last few months. If I need anyone I will get my sister to com home to help with mama. She just got Pneumonia but doing better. All helped me with her. She got spoiled during this time.I know you are still going thru missing your son and dil. xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Went up to cabin last week water was going down just in front of drive way.
> Went up to store and got bag of fresh peas. Thought of Joey that was the last time we got together and had such a good time. Lunch and talk and buying peas. It's a nice memory .
> This week more then 3 inches of rain up by cabin as flooding had not stop completely we will have to go up sometime this week. We are sure flooding all over again. Last time water was still crossing roads half a mile down from us. Not a good year, but oh the Lupines were massive up there blooming all over the place. They are all over the place have spread to many areas. That and the wild daisy, Queen Anne Lace Chicory ect. Just beautiful.


Did you talk pics of the flowers?


----------



## west coast kitty

Hi CB & Yarnie!! ♥
Wonderful to be on together again♥


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Yarnie,I can feel the hugs. WCK has been consoling me the last few months. If I need anyone I will get my sister to com home to help with mama. She just got Pneumonia but doing better. All helped me with her. She got spoiled during this time.I know you are still going thru missing your son and dil. xx


Oh I am so sorry to hear about your mom and am glad she is getting better.

We all seem to go through things and under stand and can reach out to each other. That's a very nice thing to have in ones life.


----------



## west coast kitty

My brother and sil were visiting the last few days and left today. I saw them in Edmonton last month but it was the first time they've come here in a few years and it was great to have a longer visit and for them to visit with DH too. They were a little disappointed that it rained most of the time they were here because it's been raining for weeks in Edmonton. But we really need the moisture ....

DH's brother and sil were here a couple of weeks ago and we had a wonderful visit with them too. They went on to take an Alaska cruise and are now back home in Alberta. They had a great time on the cruise.

DH's sister and bil are thinking of coming out next month if bil's cancer stays stable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> My brother and sil were visiting the last few days and left today. I saw them in Edmonton last month but it was the first time they've come here in a few years and it was great to have a longer visit and for them to visit with DH too. They were a little disappointed that it rained most of the time they were here because it's been raining for weeks in Edmonton. But we really need the moisture ....
> 
> DH's brother and sil were here a couple of weeks ago and we had a wonderful visit with them too. They went on to take an Alaska cruise and are now back home in Alberta. They had a great time on the cruise.
> 
> DH's sister and bil are thinking of coming out next month if bil's cancer stays stable.


I am sure you showed them a lovely time. Did they love your new home? I pray BIL's cancer stays stable so they can come visit .


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hi CB & Yarnie!! ♥
> Wonderful to be on together again♥


Yes it is wonderful, wish LL and Jayne could join us all. But they probably are not night owls like we have become at least for a bit.

I have been going through yarn of late have to get rid of some. Also have been winding yarn that was knotted up and in a mess. Should try to do some knitting . Start something then just think do not like it and rip it out.

To hot to cook but using crock pot tomorrow , Beef Stroganoff. May be to heavy in this weather but hubby's favorite. I found this recipe for stroganoff want to try it calls for dill and mustard.

Oh before I forget again. Kentucky Fried Chicken recipe. Forgot 2 tablespoons Accent seasoning. Sure you all wonder how can recipe be KFC. You also may want to try pressure cooker as that what it calls for. I want to try it in air fryer so we will see how that goes.

On my gosh almost mid night and I am on a food binge. Well the good thing is I do not feel hungry .


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sure you showed them a lovely time. Did they love your new home? I pray BIL's cancer stays stable so they can come visit .


Oh WCK I am sorry to hear about BIL but glad as CB wrote it is stable.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I mean the mess with Ravelry kicking off conservatives or anyone supporting President Trump. Two weeks ago. :sm06: :sm22:


I've never posted or been active on Rav, I only store patterns in the library. But I was really shocked that Rav made such a bigoted policy - I think they should have said everyone had to to follow rules not to post hateful or discriminating posts or posts about anyone or anything.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Yes we did. Back is better now. Thank you WCK. How are you doing?


Glad that you're feeling better. I'm doing well.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry to hear about your back LL, glad you are doing better.
> 
> Ah WCK its summer and sounds like you are going to be busy. But it sounds like you are happy.
> 
> Kept smelling something like grass fires today. Really strange as no fires around here. On news tonight bad fires in Canada and haze and smell were coming from there. Warning for all who have breathing problems ect. Know we have had haze before from fires in Canada but did not smell them.


Be careful not to spend too much time outside without a mask Yarnie. With everything going on in your life you don't want to risk breathing problems ♥♥

We've had a couple of smaller fires out here but they were controlled quickly. The big Alberta fire is finally under control so hopefully the air clears up soon/


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Neighbor may be able to come home this next weekend. Had a bad set back fluid from spinal was leaking out had to have a stunt put in. He sure is having a very bad time. Two months and things keep happening. He has a feeding tube in his stomach as get sick eating food. But they want to release him and think he needs to get home and start to heal. Some times home is the place we start to feel better.


I feel the same way - feel much better to be at home instead of the hospital. I hope he comes home and starts to heal. His dog will be so happy to have him home too.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Be careful not to spend too much time outside without a mask Yarnie. With everything going on in your life you don't want to risk breathing problems ♥♥
> 
> We've had a couple of smaller fires out here but they were controlled quickly. The big Alberta fire is finally under control so hopefully the air clears up soon/


Because it was cooler today we had the fan on and that is when I started smelling fire. Thought it was near us by farms up north of here. Just so surprise to hear it was from Canada. How far away it is and can smell it here. Not to worry about breathing tomorrow humid again and hot so AC goes on and will not be going out unless to store ect. Do not like the heat any more.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> My brother and his wife sold them home. They took a load of furniture today to Birmingham. I am going to miss them but understand them wanting to live close to their only child and grandkids. I live 2 miles from him now and will have to pass their house to go to town. Life is crazy. It will only be my mother here now. My kids and husband but sister left 4 years ago. You never know what life brings you to. I am doing ok for now. When I found out last Sept they were moving I prayed they would get to spend Thanksgiving and Christmas here. God answers my prayers so I have to let them move on. It is 7 hours from here so don't know when I will be able to visit with them. They are not dead but I feel a loss. The paint store that my dad started will be closed down and sold. Another door closed too. This town is getting bad. Dh and the boys want us to move but it still is our home. I am a cry baby right now.


It's hard to have such a big change in your life even when you know it's good for your brother and sil. Hard for your Mama too, but hopefully they will come back to visit as often as possible. Makes for lots of stress when you see such big changes for the worst in your community. How far does DH want to move?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Went up to cabin last week water was going down just in front of drive way.
> Went up to store and got bag of fresh peas. Thought of Joey that was the last time we got together and had such a good time. Lunch and talk and buying peas. It's a nice memory .
> This week more then 3 inches of rain up by cabin as flooding had not stop completely we will have to go up sometime this week. We are sure flooding all over again. Last time water was still crossing roads half a mile down from us. Not a good year, but oh the Lupines were massive up there blooming all over the place. They are all over the place have spread to many areas. That and the wild daisy, Queen Anne Lace Chicory ect. Just beautiful.


Happy memories for you Yarnie but I know it made you miss Joey all the more. All the pretty flowers add to your memories. Hope there is no more flooding up there and you can spend a little more time up there. Does DS and his family use the cabin too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's hard to have such a big change in your life even when you know it's good for your brother and sil. Hard for your Mama too, but hopefully they will come back to visit as often as possible. Makes for lots of stress when you see such big changes for the worst in your community. How far does DH want to move?


Dh has wanted to move to Missouri or Nw Arkansas for years. It is stressful here. More killing than Chicago here. Now gambling is started up so can't see the city making any progress for the better. It is a miracle that my brother sold his home. It is beautiful and behind a gated community.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Happy memories for you Yarnie but I know it made you miss Joey all the more. All the pretty flowers add to your memories. Hope there is no more flooding up there and you can spend a little more time up there. Does DS and his family use the cabin too?


DS does not use as he and DIL love to travel all over country ect. Want hubby to sell it as we do not use it that much any more either. But he is not ready to let it go.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh has wanted to move to Missouri or Nw Arkansas for years. It is stressful here. More killing than Chicago here. Now gambling is started up so can't see the city making any progress for the better. It is a miracle that my brother sold his home. It is beautiful and behind a gated community.


Oh dear that is not good to hear . Can see why it would be stressful. Are you thinking of moving?


----------



## theyarnlady

Off now it is late and my head is ready to hit the pillow.

God Bless and have a good sleep.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sure you showed them a lovely time. Did they love your new home? I pray BIL's cancer stays stable so they can come visit .


Thanks CB. BIL has had a few strokes but he recovered fairly well but the cancer can't be cured and the treatment made him really sick so they decided to just take each day as it comes. For now it hasn't spread any further and sil is managing ok with him. It's a long drive though and he doesn't want to fly so we'll have to see how he feels at the end of the month.

Everyone has loved our new home and first thing DB and SIL said is that my Mom would have loved this house -- it's true she would have.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear that is not good to hear . Can see why it would be stressful. Are you thinking of moving?


Maybe one day. My mother is still alive and I couldn't leave her here alone. My boys would follow us where ever we go if we do.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is wonderful, wish LL and Jayne could join us all. But they probably are not night owls like we have become at least for a bit.
> 
> I have been going through yarn of late have to get rid of some. Also have been winding yarn that was knotted up and in a mess. Should try to do some knitting . Start something then just think do not like it and rip it out.
> 
> To hot to cook but using crock pot tomorrow , Beef Stroganoff. May be to heavy in this weather but hubby's favorite. I found this recipe for stroganoff want to try it calls for dill and mustard.
> 
> Oh before I forget again. Kentucky Fried Chicken recipe. Forgot 2 tablespoons Accent seasoning. Sure you all wonder how can recipe be KFC. You also may want to try pressure cooker as that what it calls for. I want to try it in air fryer so we will see how that goes.
> 
> On my gosh almost mid night and I am on a food binge. Well the good thing is I do not feel hungry .


Your stroganoff sounds yummy - you'll have to give us a report tomorrow.

I've been working on hats and scarves. DH's sil took a few things home with her and I promised to make her a nice warm hat with heavier wool. They ranch and she spends a lot of time outside so she will get good use from it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. BIL has had a few strokes but he recovered fairly well but the cancer can't be cured and the treatment made him really sick so they decided to just take each day as it comes. For now it hasn't spread any further and sil is managing ok with him. It's a long drive though and he doesn't want to fly so we'll have to see how he feels at the end of the month.
> 
> Everyone has loved our new home and first thing DB and SIL said is that my Mom would have loved this house -- it's true she would have.♥


I am imagine how he feels. Chemo drains the life out of you and takes so long to recover. Good news it hasn't spread.
I bet you have really fixed your home up nice. Did you mother get to see any pics of your house?
I better go to bed to. I am asleep on the laptop. I hope we meet up again soon. Love y'all!♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh has wanted to move to Missouri or Nw Arkansas for years. It is stressful here. More killing than Chicago here. Now gambling is started up so can't see the city making any progress for the better. It is a miracle that my brother sold his home. It is beautiful and behind a gated community.


Lots of changes to some communities here too. Especially bad in areas where they have set up safe injection sites and needle exchanges. Some people call it harm reduction, but I think it's enabling harmful and destructive behaviour. Where ever these sites have been set up there has been more crime and violence.

I know the Holy Spirit will guide you and that you will make right decision when the time comes.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> DS does not use as he and DIL love to travel all over country ect. Want hubby to sell it as we do not use it that much any more either. But he is not ready to let it go.


Must have lots of good memories for DH too.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Ravelry did not know about it but went looking for a pattern and was told needed to have a new password or something like that. Did not pay any attention to it. But went back on after signing off and had no problem.
> 
> Really do not care as only went into patterns not interested in other things any more.
> 
> But it is nasty of them.


Yes!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry to hear about your back LL, glad you are doing better.
> 
> Ah WCK its summer and sounds like you are going to be busy. But it sounds like you are happy.
> 
> Kept smelling something like grass fires today. Really strange as no fires around here. On news tonight bad fires in Canada and haze and smell were coming from there. Warning for all who have breathing problems ect. Know we have had haze before from fires in Canada but did not smell them.


We had haze from Canada too. So maybe that's it. Hope it's gone! Back mostly better. Mostly...


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> It rained again this afternoon. As soon as it stopped the neighbor dog came to ask Chewy to play. He is at the door crying right now. He hates the humid hot days.
> :sm09:
> The chickens haven't been coming over. The hawk keeps them close to home lately. I miss them. The younger ones went home so no chicks here.
> I would love to see your flowers. Mine are suffering from the heat .Miss you lately.


That's so cute that your neighbor dog came to play. It is very hot - hotter for you I bet.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> My brother and his wife sold them home. They took a load of furniture today to Birmingham. I am going to miss them but understand them wanting to live close to their only child and grandkids. I live 2 miles from him now and will have to pass their house to go to town. Life is crazy. It will only be my mother here now. My kids and husband but sister left 4 years ago. You never know what life brings you to. I am doing ok for now. When I found out last Sept they were moving I prayed they would get to spend Thanksgiving and Christmas here. God answers my prayers so I have to let them move on. It is 7 hours from here so don't know when I will be able to visit with them. They are not dead but I feel a loss. The paint store that my dad started will be closed down and sold. Another door closed too. This town is getting bad. Dh and the boys want us to move but it still is our home. I am a cry baby right now.


It's so hard to have family far. Hugs to you. You can visit, talk on the phone. Where would you move to? I moved and it is VERY HARD! Especially if you don't love the place you're moving to.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Yes it is wonderful, wish LL and Jayne could join us all. But they probably are not night owls like we have become at least for a bit.
> 
> I have been going through yarn of late have to get rid of some. Also have been winding yarn that was knotted up and in a mess. Should try to do some knitting . Start something then just think do not like it and rip it out.
> 
> To hot to cook but using crock pot tomorrow , Beef Stroganoff. May be to heavy in this weather but hubby's favorite. I found this recipe for stroganoff want to try it calls for dill and mustard.
> 
> Oh before I forget again. Kentucky Fried Chicken recipe. Forgot 2 tablespoons Accent seasoning. Sure you all wonder how can recipe be KFC. You also may want to try pressure cooker as that what it calls for. I want to try it in air fryer so we will see how that goes.
> 
> On my gosh almost mid night and I am on a food binge. Well the good thing is I do not feel hungry .


You're right, YL. Our dogs wake us up at 5:30 in the morning. We have to go to bed early to get our sleep. Spoiled dogs!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Glad that you're feeling better. I'm doing well.


Glad you are doing well. It's great to see everyone writing!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe one day. My mother is still alive and I couldn't leave her here alone. My boys would follow us where ever we go if we do.


No, you cannot leave your mom!


----------



## Lukelucy

Ok, everyone. Probably everyone is going to be writing while I've gone to sleep. One of these days, after my beloved dogs pass away, I'll be up later.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> It's so hard to have family far. Hugs to you. You can visit, talk on the phone. Where would you move to? I moved and it is VERY HARD! Especially if you don't love the place you're moving to.


We moved to the Island in 2000 and I loved the area and the climate, but really missed family and friends. But I made lots of new friends and family came to visit us often and I went back to visit them. I really don't think I would move back to Alberta anymore.

Do you think you will move again LL?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> You're right, YL. Our dogs wake us up at 5:30 in the morning. We have to go to bed early to get our sleep. Spoiled dogs!


We love our furry family ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> We moved to the Island in 2000 and I loved the area and the climate, but really missed family and friends. But I made lots of new friends and family came to visit us often and I went back to visit them. I really don't think I would move back to Alberta anymore.
> 
> Do you think you will move again LL?


That's a very good question. I left home at 21. I feel I should have never done that. As I got older I gravitated towards my area. We made a move closer. Then we could not stay where we were because we were very, very isolated (it was wonderful while it lasted). My husband would not leave the state. So there was only one place to move. (Really one place). And further away from where I want to be (nearer my home).

I think of what I would do if my husband passed away. Would I stay? Would I move back to home? I know that it would not be the same after a lifetime away. I think this is it. We will make one more move into a continuing care place - when it's time.

It gets harder as one ages. I should have stayed where I was born. Maybe not. I don't know.

Am I making sense?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> We love our furry family ♥


Yes, we sure do!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> We moved to the Island in 2000 and I loved the area and the climate, but really missed family and friends. But I made lots of new friends and family came to visit us often and I went back to visit them. I really don't think I would move back to Alberta anymore.
> 
> Do you think you will move again LL?


I wrote a long reply and it disappeared!

Good question. I moved away from home at 21. Then, as I got older, I felt I wanted to be closer to where I lived as a child. I had the opportunity to move a little closer, and we did. Two hours instead of three. We then lived in a idyllic place that was isolated. Fabulous while it lasted.

Eventually, I needed to be closer to people and the only place to move was FURTHER from where I wanted - my husband's choice. He was firm about it. Not a battle I want to have.

So, here I am later in life starting over. I am a home body. I've always been this way. So, here I am adjusting (4 plus year now) to our new home and I still feel isolated.

Would I move again? Good question.


----------



## Lukelucy

Lukelucy said:


> I wrote a long reply and it disappeared!
> 
> Good question. I moved away from home at 21. Then, as I got older, I felt I wanted to be closer to where I lived as a child. I had the opportunity to move a little closer, and we did. Two hours instead of three. We then lived in a idyllic place that was isolated. Fabulous while it lasted.
> 
> Eventually, I needed to be closer to people and the only place to move was FURTHER from where I wanted - my husband's choice. He was firm about it. Not a battle I want to have.
> 
> So, here I am later in life starting over. I am a home body. I've always been this way. So, here I am adjusting (4 plus year now) to our new home and I still feel isolated.
> 
> Would I move again? Good question.


Ok! My original post is there. So you have two versions!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Lots of changes to some communities here too. Especially bad in areas where they have set up safe injection sites and needle exchanges. Some people call it harm reduction, but I think it's enabling harmful and destructive behaviour. Where ever these sites have been set up there has been more crime and violence.
> 
> I know the Holy Spirit will guide you and that you will make right decision when the time comes.


That is just crazy. I can't believe anyone would think that is a good idea.World gone nuts!

Yes the Spirit will have to move me to move. I love my home and our property. My kids and grands have grown up here. It would have to be a move of God for me to move. Time will tell. Thanks WCK. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> We had haze from Canada too. So maybe that's it. Hope it's gone! Back mostly better. Mostly...


Will you be getting any of the rain from "Barry". It rained softly all day yesterday. Still got lots of rain. More to come tomorrow. At least the flowers are happy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> It's so hard to have family far. Hugs to you. You can visit, talk on the phone. Where would you move to? I moved and it is VERY HARD! Especially if you don't love the place you're moving to.


I probably will die right here . My dd moved and took my grandson. It almost broke my heart. We do talk on the phone a lot and see each other about 4 times a year. My sister moved to Kentucky 4 years ago. 
she comes home about 3 times a year. I don't know if my brother will come back as much. As long as our mama is alive I expect once a year. We will have to pack u and go see them some too. He will only be an hour more that going to DD's. Just know everyone is getting old and may not get to travel in 10 years or so. I know all of you have family away. I am being a big baby.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> No, you cannot leave your mom!


I never will. She needs me. She won't ever leave and I won't leave her here. My brother and my sister have said she could move in with them but she won't leave her house either.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is just crazy. I can't believe anyone would think that is a good idea.World gone nuts!
> 
> Yes the Spirit will have to move me to move. I love my home and our property. My kids and grands have grown up here. It would have to be a move of God for me to move. Time will tell. Thanks WCK. ♥


Yes, it's a terrible idea to do injection sites. If you love where you are, stay. When the time is right, you'll know.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will you be getting any of the rain from "Barry". It rained softly all day yesterday. Still got lots of rain. More to come tomorrow. At least the flowers are happy.


Later in the week we will. They say it's going to be very, very humid on Friday. It's coming.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I probably will die right here . My dd moved and took my grandson. It almost broke my heart. We do talk on the phone a lot and see each other about 4 times a year. My sister moved to Kentucky 4 years ago.
> she comes home about 3 times a year. I don't know if my brother will come back as much. As long as our mama is alive I expect once a year. We will have to pack u and go see them some too. He will only be an hour more that going to DD's. Just know everyone is getting old and may not get to travel in 10 years or so. I know all of you have family away. I am being a big baby.


You're not a big baby. It's important to have family around. That has been my problem! I totally understand!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I never will. She needs me. She won't ever leave and I won't leave her here. My brother and my sister have said she could move in with them but she won't leave her house either.


You are such a wonderful, loving daughter!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We had 7 inches of rain yesterday. Now humidity is 250. :sm18:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had 7 inches of rain yesterday. Now humidity is 250. :sm18:


OH! 250!!! Amazing. Do you have air conditioning? That is so hot. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I am kidding. Seems like way. Yes we have 3 a/c units. You just can't go outside in the humidity. Everything starts sweating. Thankful for no more rain. I wish I could send some to WCK.Did you get any of the Barry rain yet?



Lukelucy said:


> OH! 250!!! Amazing. Do you have air conditioning? That is so hot. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am kidding. Seems like way. Yes we have 3 a/c units. You just can't go outside in the humidity. Everything starts sweating. Thankful for no more rain. I wish I could send some to WCK.Did you get any of the Barry rain yet?


We are having bad humidity for the next couple of days. AC is on and I'm staying inside...


----------



## Lukelucy

Where is everyone? Many days have passed...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Where is everyone? Many days have passed...


Under the a/c. :sm09: 
I was at my brother's today visiting with family.
What are you doing?
WCK is your company still there? Any rain?
Yarnie where are you?

Tomorrow is suppose to be the hottest day here. I am not going out in it. Maybe a cool front on the way for a few days. I sure hope so. We were watching the great nephews swim today and my pants were wet from sweating. So hot here.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Under the a/c. :sm09:
> I was at my brother's today visiting with family.
> What are you doing?
> WCK is your company still there? Any rain?
> Yarnie where are you?
> 
> Tomorrow is suppose to be the hottest day here. I am not going out in it. Maybe a cool front on the way for a few days. I sure hope so. We were watching the great nephews swim today and my pants were wet from sweating. So hot here.


Has the heat broken yet. It has here. We just stayed inside the whole time with AC. Nice to visit your brother. We were doing nothing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Not yet but on its way.We have workers outside replacing our dormers . I feel sorry for them but am sure they are used to it. Stay cool LL.


Lukelucy said:


> Has the heat broken yet. It has here. We just stayed inside the whole time with AC. Nice to visit your brother. We were doing nothing.


----------



## theyarnlady

LL know how it is with dogs . They have a certain time they have to go out. You will be notified if you forget. Dog's are good at that. But love that you don't have to walk a cat but then they expect you to wait on them and if you don't They will let you know and I mean let you know. 

Hot my gosh so hot did not go outside for about two weeks. AC on and electric bill came today. Close to 200 dollars, Good thing is it rain every other day so did not have to water at all. Bad thing is I did not want to go outside at all.
Milk weed showed up last year in flower bed so heard that butterfly's need that plant to live on ect. So left them in more this year and oh the Monarch butterfly's are all over. Glad left them out. Have not seen Monarch's for about 3 years. CB do you know they know have a mini Joe pie weed flower. Did you get any new plants this year with flower swap?

Hey WCK how are you doing? Hope all is o.k.

I was out the other day practicing my driving skills. The passenger side of car is now in repair shop . Seem a guard rail jump out and hit my car. Just can not trust those bugger guard rails. Only wreck the side bumper and scratch the two doors. Of course I will not say it is my fault well maybe just a wee bit.
So nice here it started yesterday low humidity and in 60s at night and upper 70's to 80's during day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> LL know how it is with dogs . They have a certain time they have to go out. You will be notified if you forget. Dog's are good at that. But love that you don't have to walk a cat but then they expect you to wait on them and if you don't They will let you know and I mean let you know.
> 
> Hot my gosh so hot did not go outside for about two weeks. AC on and electric bill came today. Close to 200 dollars, Good thing is it rain every other day so did not have to water at all. Bad thing is I did not want to go outside at all.
> Milk weed showed up last year in flower bed so heard that butterfly's need that plant to live on ect. So left them in more this year and oh the Monarch butterfly's are all over. Glad left them out. Have not seen Monarch's for about 3 years. CB do you know they know have a mini Joe pie weed flower. Did you get any new plants this year with flower swap?
> 
> Hey WCK how are you doing? Hope all is o.k.
> 
> I was out the other day practicing my driving skills. The passenger side of car is now in repair shop . Seem a guard rail jump out and hit my car. Just can not trust those bugger guard rails. Only wreck the side bumper and scratch the two doors. Of course I will not say it is my fault well maybe just a wee bit.
> So nice here it started yesterday low humidity and in 60s at night and upper 70's to 80's during day.


Yarnie I hate you are having so much bad luck lately. It will get better soon.
I haven't been one time to my plant swap. Wouldn't you know when I was going we had that flood. The Nature center was underwater and won't open again until November. I had one Joe Pye weed. I gave part of it to plants swap and haven't seen mine since. The one I got on the side of the road in Gatlinburg 3 years ago was eaten up my a member of the family named Chewy. Then a seed came up and youngest son weed eated it down. I guess it is meant to not live in my house. I do have lots of Butterfly weed. It has worms all over it. They chewed all the leaves off but came back again. It is blooming now. Orange and red. I am glad you had Monarchs again.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not yet but on its way.We have workers outside replacing our dormers . I feel sorry for them but am sure they are used to it. Stay cool LL.


I feel sorry for workers that have to work in the heat. As they get older, it gets harder.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> LL know how it is with dogs . They have a certain time they have to go out. You will be notified if you forget. Dog's are good at that. But love that you don't have to walk a cat but then they expect you to wait on them and if you don't They will let you know and I mean let you know.
> 
> Hot my gosh so hot did not go outside for about two weeks. AC on and electric bill came today. Close to 200 dollars, Good thing is it rain every other day so did not have to water at all. Bad thing is I did not want to go outside at all.
> Milk weed showed up last year in flower bed so heard that butterfly's need that plant to live on ect. So left them in more this year and oh the Monarch butterfly's are all over. Glad left them out. Have not seen Monarch's for about 3 years. CB do you know they know have a mini Joe pie weed flower. Did you get any new plants this year with flower swap?
> 
> Hey WCK how are you doing? Hope all is o.k.
> 
> I was out the other day practicing my driving skills. The passenger side of car is now in repair shop . Seem a guard rail jump out and hit my car. Just can not trust those bugger guard rails. Only wreck the side bumper and scratch the two doors. Of course I will not say it is my fault well maybe just a wee bit.
> So nice here it started yesterday low humidity and in 60s at night and upper 70's to 80's during day.


YL, Oh no! A guard rail. How did that happen? I would be so upset.

We think our female golden is not going to be with us. She hasn't eaten in 3 days. Vet says her heart is not right. Beating wrong. They've done blood work and we'll get the report back today. She is in bad shape. Barely moves.


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi...

We had to put our female dog down (those of you close to me know her name) today.. We are shattered. It's so hard to see my husband
cry. Our baby...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi...
> 
> We had to put our female dog down (those of you close to me know her name) today.. We are shattered. It's so hard to see my husband
> cry. Our baby...


I am so sorry about Lucy. Crying with you!♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi...
> 
> We had to put our female dog down (those of you close to me know her name) today.. We are shattered. It's so hard to see my husband
> cry. Our baby...


I'm so sorry LL. It hurts so much to lose a member of our family. I know those tears all to well. And so hard for your other dog to lose his best buddy.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> LL know how it is with dogs . They have a certain time they have to go out. You will be notified if you forget. Dog's are good at that. But love that you don't have to walk a cat but then they expect you to wait on them and if you don't They will let you know and I mean let you know.
> 
> Hot my gosh so hot did not go outside for about two weeks. AC on and electric bill came today. Close to 200 dollars, Good thing is it rain every other day so did not have to water at all. Bad thing is I did not want to go outside at all.
> Milk weed showed up last year in flower bed so heard that butterfly's need that plant to live on ect. So left them in more this year and oh the Monarch butterfly's are all over. Glad left them out. Have not seen Monarch's for about 3 years. CB do you know they know have a mini Joe pie weed flower. Did you get any new plants this year with flower swap?
> 
> Hey WCK how are you doing? Hope all is o.k.
> 
> I was out the other day practicing my driving skills. The passenger side of car is now in repair shop . Seem a guard rail jump out and hit my car. Just can not trust those bugger guard rails. Only wreck the side bumper and scratch the two doors. Of course I will not say it is my fault well maybe just a wee bit.
> So nice here it started yesterday low humidity and in 60s at night and upper 70's to 80's during day.


And so sorry for you too Yarnie; you don't need any more stress in your life. But so grateful that you weren't hurt!

Nice to see the Monarchs back, such pretty butterflies and good pollinators. Our weather has been much better this year; it's rained a little more often so the fire risk isn't quite as bad and grass and flowers look better. There have been quite a few hummingbirds but they seem to be getting lots of nectar from flowers so not drinking much from the feeder.

I'm doing ok Yarnie. Enjoyed having visits from DH's brother and sil and then later from my brother and sil. DH's sister and bil might come out to visit next month.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I hate you are having so much bad luck lately. It will get better soon.
> I haven't been one time to my plant swap. Wouldn't you know when I was going we had that flood. The Nature center was underwater and won't open again until November. I had one Joe Pye weed. I gave part of it to plants swap and haven't seen mine since. The one I got on the side of the road in Gatlinburg 3 years ago was eaten up my a member of the family named Chewy. Then a seed came up and youngest son weed eated it down. I guess it is meant to not live in my house. I do have lots of Butterfly weed. It has worms all over it. They chewed all the leaves off but came back again. It is blooming now. Orange and red. I am glad you had Monarchs again.


Such a disappointment about the plant swaps, I know how much you looked forward to them every year. Is your pool working now?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry about Lucy. Crying with you!♥


Thank you, CB. It's so hard. She was family... Luke woke up crying this morning...


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry LL. It hurts so much to lose a member of our family. I know those tears all to well. And so hard for your other dog to lose his best buddy.


Tears in this house! It's so hard to see my husband cry...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I know it will be hard on Luke. All of you. I would suggest a new dog but Luke maynot like a puppy. How old is he? It is sad losing a beloved pet. I am so sorry for you.


Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. It's so hard. She was family... Luke woke up crying this morning...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I miss the first 3 on my own. I was not in the mood. So I am ok with it. I just miss my friends. Maybe next year will be better. Besides I don't need more flowers. Yes the pool is finally open. The grandboys will be here for the weekend to test is out. Is all of your company gone? How is your Daddy?


west coast kitty said:


> Such a disappointment about the plant swaps, I know how much you looked forward to them every year. Is your pool working now?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know it will be hard on Luke. All of you. I would suggest a new dog but Luke maynot like a puppy. How old is he? It is sad losing a beloved pet. I am so sorry for you.


CB, I would love another dog. However, it would only be a golden. Knowing that they are big dogs and like to run, my husband cannot be walking it at 90 years of age - that's how old he would be in the dogs life. I would be in my 80's. How could we cope. We just want our dogs forever. We cannot deal with dogs any more.

Example: last night, I was up 4 times walking Luke. He was up at about 10:40, midnight, another time and again at 3:30. He had diarrhea and had to throw up. We've had to do this on ice in the winter. I'd break a hip. We just cannot deal with it. I remember having a flu 2 years ago. I could not get out of bed kind of flu. There I was, walking the sick dog on ice at 2:00 in the morning, in my pajamas ready to faint. We just cannot do it any more.

I wish we could!

Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I would love another dog. However, it would only be a golden. Knowing that they are big dogs and like to run, my husband cannot be walking it at 90 years of age - that's how old he would be in the dogs life. I would be in my 80's. How could we cope. We just want our dogs forever. We cannot deal with dogs any more.
> 
> Example: last night, I was up 4 times walking Luke. He was up at about 10:40, midnight, another time and again at 3:30. He had diarrhea and had to throw up. We've had to do this on ice in the winter. I'd break a hip. We just cannot deal with it. I remember having a flu 2 years ago. I could not get out of bed kind of flu. There I was, walking the sick dog on ice at 2:00 in the morning, in my pajamas ready to faint. We just cannot do it any more.
> 
> I wish we could!
> 
> Thank you!


I understand. My mother didn't get another dog after hers died for the same reasons. We have always had outside dogs that come inside. We just let them go out and not worry about them. Sorry you are going thru this.
xx


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I miss the first 3 on my own. I was not in the mood. So I am ok with it. I just miss my friends. Maybe next year will be better. Besides I don't need more flowers. Yes the pool is finally open. The grandboys will be here for the weekend to test is out. Is all of your company gone? How is your Daddy?


Nice the boys will be there to visit. Hope the weather is good and the pool gets lots of use.

Yes company is all gone. I went down to join the knitting group yesterday and all of us enjoyed a nice catch up visit. DH's sister and bil might visit next month; it depends on how bil is doing. He has thyroid cancer that has moved to lymph glands. He was taking experimental treatments but they had so many side effects that he's not taking any more drugs. It's terminal cancer so it was down to maybe having more time or making the best of the time that's left to him.

It keeps getting harder for Dad walk with his walker. He has to stop and rest every few feet and even moving from the walker to a chair is hard for him. The time will come when he will have to use his wheel chair permanently and then he will need more help and he doesn't want to think about that. Sometimes he loses a couple of his pills when popping them out of the blister pack. He's often depressed.

Your Mama seems to be coping pretty well with your help. You're such a blessing.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> CB, I would love another dog. However, it would only be a golden. Knowing that they are big dogs and like to run, my husband cannot be walking it at 90 years of age - that's how old he would be in the dogs life. I would be in my 80's. How could we cope. We just want our dogs forever. We cannot deal with dogs any more.
> 
> Example: last night, I was up 4 times walking Luke. He was up at about 10:40, midnight, another time and again at 3:30. He had diarrhea and had to throw up. We've had to do this on ice in the winter. I'd break a hip. We just cannot deal with it. I remember having a flu 2 years ago. I could not get out of bed kind of flu. There I was, walking the sick dog on ice at 2:00 in the morning, in my pajamas ready to faint. We just cannot do it any more.
> 
> I wish we could!
> 
> Thank you!


You are being very practical about getting another large dog even though it leaves such a hole in your life to be without one. One of my friends volunteers at the SPCA shelter - plays with the dogs and takes them for walks. Is that something that interests you?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand. My mother didn't get another dog after hers died for the same reasons. We have always had outside dogs that come inside. We just let them go out and not worry about them. Sorry you are going thru this.
> xx


It used to be that way for us - just open the door and dogs go out. Actually, Luke would push the door open himself. He knows how to do it and understands when I say "push".

It was a hard adjustment for them when we moved and having to be leashed.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Nice the boys will be there to visit. Hope the weather is good and the pool gets lots of use.
> 
> Yes company is all gone. I went down to join the knitting group yesterday and all of us enjoyed a nice catch up visit. DH's sister and bil might visit next month; it depends on how bil is doing. He has thyroid cancer that has moved to lymph glands. He was taking experimental treatments but they had so many side effects that he's not taking any more drugs. It's terminal cancer so it was down to maybe having more time or making the best of the time that's left to him.
> 
> It keeps getting harder for Dad walk with his walker. He has to stop and rest every few feet and even moving from the walker to a chair is hard for him. The time will come when he will have to use his wheel chair permanently and then he will need more help and he doesn't want to think about that. Sometimes he loses a couple of his pills when popping them out of the blister pack. He's often depressed.
> 
> Your Mama seems to be coping pretty well with your help. You're such a blessing.


I'm sorry to hear about your dad and BIL. I understand as I have been through it. You are a wonderful daughter. Prayers fro you.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> You are being very practical about getting another large dog even though it leaves such a hole in your life to be without one. One of my friends volunteers at the SPCA shelter - plays with the dogs and takes them for walks. Is that something that interests you?


Yes, but I am very, very allergic to cats...


----------



## Janeway

Howdy, still kicking but new problem as cataracts ready to remove but heart Dr. says he doesn’t want me put out for this surgery! Terrific! 
Otherwise, I have a new smart phone from girls but I’m not smart enough to use it! Ha!

DH has been battling a callus on his RT ft (bleeding & infected) so I drove him to Dr. mighty scary trip as I haven’t driven in years. Parking was a trip but didn’t hit anyone! Hateful drivers behind the wheels are scary & I thought I was fearless! HA! 

I’m missing each of you so glad to write to you again. God is great! Janie


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Hi...
> 
> We had to put our female dog down (those of you close to me know her name) today.. We are shattered. It's so hard to see my husband
> cry. Our baby...


Oh dear lady my heart breaks for you and your hubby. I know what that feels like. God Bless you both .


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK it's hard to see your dad fade away. Oh and BIL who is suffering, life seem to be filled with hurt for you right now, but your in my prayers always.


----------



## west coast kitty

Hey Yarnie - how are you doing?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> WCK it's hard to see your dad fade away. Oh and BIL who is suffering, life seem to be filled with hurt for you right now, but your in my prayers always.


Thank you Yarnie ♥ I know you went thru so much with your Dad too. Before he died, DH's father often said "whoever called this the golden years lied".


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your dad and BIL. I understand as I have been through it. You are a wonderful daughter. Prayers fro you.


Thank you LL. As time goes on, all of us face more loss; I kow that's been true for you too.


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> Howdy, still kicking but new problem as cataracts ready to remove but heart Dr. says he doesn't want me put out for this surgery! Terrific!
> Otherwise, I have a new smart phone from girls but I'm not smart enough to use it! Ha!
> 
> DH has been battling a callus on his RT ft (bleeding & infected) so I drove him to Dr. mighty scary trip as I haven't driven in years. Parking was a trip but didn't hit anyone! Hateful drivers behind the wheels are scary & I thought I was fearless! HA!
> 
> I'm missing each of you so glad to write to you again. God is great! Janie


Prayers for you Janie; hope all works out with your cataracts and you have better vision


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie - how are you doing?


As well as to be expected.

Newest adventure, last week was to feed son's kitty as they were going up to DIL's grandma's. Well truck did getting there, not so good coming home. Hubby said something is happening to brakes , had to press the pedal down lower each time it was needed. Well thanks be to the Lord we made it to last stop sign before home. No one coming so we coasted home into drive way. Last of brake fluid came out in drive way. Had to have it toad to repair shop. Now that cost a pretty penny. Ah but at last it was fix . Then doctors appointment and got there fine. But now truck would not start. Lovely man gave me a ride home and hubby waited for toll truck to take it to repair shop. Guess what man who was the toll driver got out and tried to start truck and it started right up. Wonder of wonders hubby was trying to start it when it was in reverse. Seems does not work that way :sm16: 
Then next day got my lovely car back it was beautiful they even wash and wax it. It is in the garage and has only been use once to go to store. I have decide we should use our bikes. But forgot ,son sold mine on line. Oh well walking is good for you, just not me. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> As well as to be expected.
> 
> Newest adventure, last week was to feed son's kitty as they were going up to DIL's grandma's. Well truck did getting there, not so good coming home. Hubby said something is happening to brakes , had to press the pedal down lower each time it was needed. Well thanks be to the Lord we made it to last stop sign before home. No one coming so we coasted home into drive way. Last of brake fluid came out in drive way. Had to have it toad to repair shop. Now that cost a pretty penny. Ah but at last it was fix . Then doctors appointment and got there fine. But now truck would not start. Lovely man gave me a ride home and hubby waited for toll truck to take it to repair shop. Guess what man who was the toll driver got out and tried to start truck and it started right up. Wonder of wonders hubby was trying to start it when it was in reverse. Seems does not work that way :sm16:
> Then next day got my lovely car back it was beautiful they even wash and wax it. It is in the garage and has only been use once to go to store. I have decide we should use our bikes. But forgot ,son sold mine on line. Oh well walking is good for you, just not me. :sm09:


That was a scary ride home for you! Glad you've got your car back. I might have to replace my car next year - not looking forward to it.

How is Willie doing? Did your neighbour come home?


----------



## theyarnlady

We have a little green frog on our window. 
Willie is doing his Willie thing if not getting attention when he wants it paws you and does not stop until you pay attention.

Neighbor is home, was having a time of it for a while meds they had him taking where causing trouble, but they got that straighten out. He still has stent in head as spine was leaking fluid and they had to put it in. Also has feeding tube in as he has trouble eating food. But is getting stronger every day. His wife drops by every other day and gives us an up date. He does not want to see anyone yet. He feels like he is not normal any more so does not want anyone to see him. It will change am sure when he gets better it just takes time. I text him a bit l, he does not answer back. But that is o.k. know that God will be with him.


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK how are your knitting classes and the forgot what it was called needle punch?? going on. How is hubby doing does he have new project going in the new house. How is Kitty adjusting? Also do you know how the one you left behind is doing?


----------



## theyarnlady

Getting off night life is not what it use to be. Age is a terrible thing to waste I have been wasting a lot of it lately.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> We have a little green frog on our window.
> Willie is doing his Willie thing if not getting attention when he wants it paws you and does not stop until you pay attention.
> 
> Neighbor is home, was having a time of it for a while meds they had him taking where causing trouble, but they got that straighten out. He still has stent in head as spine was leaking fluid and they had to put it in. Also has feeding tube in as he has trouble eating food. But is getting stronger every day. His wife drops by every other day and gives us an up date. He does not want to see anyone yet. He feels like he is not normal any more so does not want anyone to see him. It will change am sure when he gets better it just takes time. I text him a bit l, he does not answer back. But that is o.k. know that God will be with him.


We had frogs at our other house but haven't seen any here. We have lots of fat, black squirrels that run along the top of the fence and then jump into the trees. Sometimes Winkie watches them from the window and her tail starts swishing and she makes her little growling sounds.

DH bought some stain and I'll start staining the fence this week. We might end up with squirrel tracks :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand. My mother didn't get another dog after hers died for the same reasons. We have always had outside dogs that come inside. We just let them go out and not worry about them. Sorry you are going thru this.
> xx


Thank you, CB. Still completely missing her.


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Howdy, still kicking but new problem as cataracts ready to remove but heart Dr. says he doesn't want me put out for this surgery! Terrific!
> Otherwise, I have a new smart phone from girls but I'm not smart enough to use it! Ha!
> 
> DH has been battling a callus on his RT ft (bleeding & infected) so I drove him to Dr. mighty scary trip as I haven't driven in years. Parking was a trip but didn't hit anyone! Hateful drivers behind the wheels are scary & I thought I was fearless! HA!
> 
> I'm missing each of you so glad to write to you again. God is great! Janie


Janie, don't worry about your cataract surgery. It will be ok. They don't normally put you out anyway. Piece of cake I hear. I'm probably next in line.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear lady my heart breaks for you and your hubby. I know what that feels like. God Bless you both .


Thank you, YL. Death is so hard on people left behind.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you Yarnie ♥ I know you went thru so much with your Dad too. Before he died, DH's father often said "whoever called this the golden years lied".


That's so true!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you LL. As time goes on, all of us face more loss; I kow that's been true for you too.


Yes, as time goes on that is what happens. It takes strength.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you LL. As time goes on, all of us face more loss; I kow that's been true for you too.


It's the price we pay for love.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Belated Birthday LL. How is it going? I hope you had a great celebration! XX


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Belated Birthday LL. How is it going? I hope you had a great celebration! XX


Thank you, CB. On Saturday my step-son and step-daughter (not my husband's daughter - complicated...) surprised me. It was wonderful. We went out to dinner and they stayed the night. We made blueberry pancakes Sunday morning. It meant the WORLD to me.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. On Saturday my step-son and step-daughter (not my husband's daughter - complicated...) surprised me. It was wonderful. We went out to dinner and they stayed the night. We made blueberry pancakes Sunday morning. It meant the WORLD to me.


That's wonderful LL! ♥ I know how much family means to you!


----------



## west coast kitty

I've been staining the new back fence but it was drizzling and windy today so I had the day off. Our new couch was delivered yesterday; DH is very happy but it took Winkie until today to decide it was acceptable to her :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> That's wonderful LL! ♥ I know how much family means to you!


Yes! And I have almost none!!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I've been staining the new back fence but it was drizzling and windy today so I had the day off. Our new couch was delivered yesterday; DH is very happy but it took Winkie until today to decide it was acceptable to her :sm17:


Lots of work. Bravo that you're doing it. Glad you have a break. You can admire your work!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. On Saturday my step-son and step-daughter (not my husband's daughter - complicated...) surprised me. It was wonderful. We went out to dinner and they stayed the night. We made blueberry pancakes Sunday morning. It meant the WORLD to me.


That is so wonderful! I am so happy they did that for you! I am sure it did mean the world to you. :sm01: 
I will catch up later. I have been helping my DB and SIL move. They left today. My mother and I are doing ok. They will come back Labor Day so we can spend time with them then while they get the rest of their things. I hope everyone is enjoying the heat. :sm08:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so wonderful! I am so happy they did that for you! I am sure it did mean the world to you. :sm01:
> I will catch up later. I have been helping my DB and SIL move. They left today. My mother and I are doing ok. They will come back Labor Day so we can spend time with them then while they get the rest of their things. I hope everyone is enjoying the heat. :sm08:


It's great that they are coming back on Labor Day. You will celebrate together. It's wonderful that you are helping them move. I know you will miss them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Birthday Janie !


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey WCK a new couch that sound nice that kitty excepted it. Oh LL how special your birthday was. So glad to hear your good news. 

WCK working on fence hope your done soon bet it is beautiful too.

Oh CB this has been so hard for you. Hope you will feel better, but know lost of your brother is hard.


----------



## Janeway

Many thanks for the BD wishes, but just another day for me. Daughter took DH & I out to a nice restaurant for dinner as the next day was her BD as she missed mine by 3 1/2 hours! 
Her DH doctor put him on a special diet as he is getting osteoporosis! He is only 50!
I need cataract surgery on both eyes as I’m not doing crafts as cannot see very well. The drs are trying to decide how to do this surgery so I won’t go blind!
DH is doing better & driving but trying to clear cellulites on his nose of all places!
Hope you & others are doing great & I pray for all of my D & P family! Sending love, Janie


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear lady my heart breaks for you and your hubby. I know what that feels like. God Bless you both .


Thank you, YL. Hugs.


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Many thanks for the BD wishes, but just another day for me. Daughter took DH & I out to a nice restaurant for dinner as the next day was her BD as she missed mine by 3 1/2 hours!
> Her DH doctor put him on a special diet as he is getting osteoporosis! He is only 50!
> I need cataract surgery on both eyes as I'm not doing crafts as cannot see very well. The drs are trying to decide how to do this surgery so I won't go blind!
> DH is doing better & driving but trying to clear cellulites on his nose of all places!
> Hope you & others are doing great & I pray for all of my D & P family! Sending love, Janie


Janeway, I hope you are able to have the surgery soon. I'm sorry to hear this. Glad to hear you ha a nice dinner out. Happy Birthday! Belated...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Nice the boys will be there to visit. Hope the weather is good and the pool gets lots of use.
> 
> Yes company is all gone. I went down to join the knitting group yesterday and all of us enjoyed a nice catch up visit. DH's sister and bil might visit next month; it depends on how bil is doing. He has thyroid cancer that has moved to lymph glands. He was taking experimental treatments but they had so many side effects that he's not taking any more drugs. It's terminal cancer so it was down to maybe having more time or making the best of the time that's left to him.
> 
> It keeps getting harder for Dad walk with his walker. He has to stop and rest every few feet and even moving from the walker to a chair is hard for him. The time will come when he will have to use his wheel chair permanently and then he will need more help and he doesn't want to think about that. Sometimes he loses a couple of his pills when popping them out of the blister pack. He's often depressed.
> 
> Your Mama seems to be coping pretty well with your help. You're such a blessing.


How is DH's BIL? That is sad about his treatments. They are rough. I think it is a good decision to enjoy the rest of his life. Prayers for an easy passing. Lots of time treatments just make you sick and you can't enjoy what time you have left.♥ I hope he gets to visit with you again.
Have you gotten to go again to your knitting group? I know they miss you and you miss them.
I am so sorry to hear about your daddy.He has a good reason to be depressed. I was at Hospice today to see my aunt. It was depressing to see so many people there . There were a lot of folks that lived there like your Daddy. They were all in the lunch room waiting on her lunch so not all sick or dying like you Daddy. Makes me think how blessed I am that my mother is still able to live alone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Many thanks for the BD wishes, but just another day for me. Daughter took DH & I out to a nice restaurant for dinner as the next day was her BD as she missed mine by 3 1/2 hours!
> Her DH doctor put him on a special diet as he is getting osteoporosis! He is only 50!
> I need cataract surgery on both eyes as I'm not doing crafts as cannot see very well. The drs are trying to decide how to do this surgery so I won't go blind!
> DH is doing better & driving but trying to clear cellulites on his nose of all places!
> Hope you & others are doing great & I pray for all of my D & P family! Sending love, Janie


Getting old is not for sissy is it. Thanks for the prayers I know they took me thru a rough time. ♥
I used your apple peeler last week. My mother's pears ended up at my house. I was able to make about 9 quarts of pear honey. Thanks again Janie.
I hope you get to come back to Denim more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL. Hugs.


How is Luke making it with the passing of Lucy? I know y'all are still upset. It is so hard to lose a pet. You hate to think of it as just a pet they are part of our families.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Yarnie I hope you are feeling better. I sent you a message. Miss you! Love you all!
I had another chapter added to my book the other day. Chewy was lying it the floor eating in the dark. I stepped over him but then when I went back to the bathroom I rode him down the hall. I feel flat on my face. Thank Goodness I wasn't hurt. Chewy thought I was playing a game and was kissing me the whole time I was done. Of course no one paid any attention to my fall. I didn't have time to holler. lol Just sore for a few days. I have to start watching where I am going. :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I hope you are feeling better. I sent you a message. Miss you! Love you all!
> I had another chapter added to my book the other day. Chewy was lying it the floor eating in the dark. I stepped over him but then when I went back to the bathroom I rode him down the hall. I feel flat on my face. Thank Goodness I wasn't hurt. Chewy thought I was playing a game and was kissing me the whole time I was done. Of course no one paid any attention to my fall. I didn't have time to holler. lol Just sore for a few days. I have to start watching where I am going. :sm16:


Oh! I'm glad you're ok. Do you think Chewy was licking you because he knew you fell and might be in trouble? Be careful in the dark!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is Luke making it with the passing of Lucy? I know y'all are still upset. It is so hard to lose a pet. You hate to think of it as just a pet they are part of our families.


I think he's ok. He's romping a little with his toys. He can't walk very far these days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Has everyone melted from Summer? Where are you? We had summer storms last night and lost power for about 4 hours. You forget how much a blessing is to have a/c. Plus fearful for the men working out in the storm.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has everyone melted from Summer? Where are you? We had summer storms last night and lost power for about 4 hours. You forget how much a blessing is to have a/c. Plus fearful for the men working out in the storm.


It's cooler now. Nice sleeping weather. I can tell autumn is coming soon. I love summer...


----------



## Lukelucy

Welllll... I stepped on a bee's nest. Got bitten on my arm and legs. Trying not to scratch. Rubbing asprin, aloe, vinegar in them. Seems nothing helps...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

What about Benadryl? It may have been yellow jackets they live in the ground. We have them bad in the south. They hurt worse that a bee.Many call the dr or your drugstore to ask them what to do. I always used SeaBreeze and made a paste with soda to help when the kids got stung.XX


Lukelucy said:


> Welllll... I stepped on a bee's nest. Got bitten on my arm and legs. Trying not to scratch. Rubbing asprin, aloe, vinegar in them. Seems nothing helps...


l


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hey WCK a new couch that sound nice that kitty excepted it. Oh LL how special your birthday was. So glad to hear your good news.
> 
> WCK working on fence hope your done soon bet it is beautiful too.
> 
> Oh CB this has been so hard for you. Hope you will feel better, but know lost of your brother is hard.


Missing you Yarnie; hope you're feeling better. We keep plugging away with outside projects while the weather is nice. It's nice to see progress but I don't have the energy I used to have.


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> Many thanks for the BD wishes, but just another day for me. Daughter took DH & I out to a nice restaurant for dinner as the next day was her BD as she missed mine by 3 1/2 hours!
> Her DH doctor put him on a special diet as he is getting osteoporosis! He is only 50!
> I need cataract surgery on both eyes as I'm not doing crafts as cannot see very well. The drs are trying to decide how to do this surgery so I won't go blind!
> DH is doing better & driving but trying to clear cellulites on his nose of all places!
> Hope you & others are doing great & I pray for all of my D & P family! Sending love, Janie


Hope your surgery goes well and that you can get back to your crafts.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is DH's BIL? That is sad about his treatments. They are rough. I think it is a good decision to enjoy the rest of his life. Prayers for an easy passing. Lots of time treatments just make you sick and you can't enjoy what time you have left.♥ I hope he gets to visit with you again.
> Have you gotten to go again to your knitting group? I know they miss you and you miss them.
> I am so sorry to hear about your daddy.He has a good reason to be depressed. I was at Hospice today to see my aunt. It was depressing to see so many people there . There were a lot of folks that lived there like your Daddy. They were all in the lunch room waiting on her lunch so not all sick or dying like you Daddy. Makes me think how blessed I am that my mother is still able to live alone.


BIL isn't doing anymore treatments so he doesn't have to deal with any of the side effects anymore but he does get tired easily. He has more blood work to be done in a couple of weeks and they'll decide after that if they'll make the trip out here.

It's a blessing that you live close enough to visit your aunt, I'm sure it means a lot to her to see you and wonderful that your Mama is doing so well. My aunt has decided to stay in her condo instead of moving to a senior's building. She has a lot of friends there and they all look out for each other. And my younger cousin lives close by and helps her with errands.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Getting old is not for sissy is it. Thanks for the prayers I know they took me thru a rough time. ♥
> I used your apple peeler last week. My mother's pears ended up at my house. I was able to make about 9 quarts of pear honey. Thanks again Janie.
> I hope you get to come back to Denim more.


I've never heard of pear honey but it sounds yummy.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie I hope you are feeling better. I sent you a message. Miss you! Love you all!
> I had another chapter added to my book the other day. Chewy was lying it the floor eating in the dark. I stepped over him but then when I went back to the bathroom I rode him down the hall. I feel flat on my face. Thank Goodness I wasn't hurt. Chewy thought I was playing a game and was kissing me the whole time I was done. Of course no one paid any attention to my fall. I didn't have time to holler. lol Just sore for a few days. I have to start watching where I am going. :sm16:


I have a bad habit of walking to the bathroom in the dark too, but I don't have a big dog to watch out for. So glad you weren't too badly hurt.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I think he's ok. He's romping a little with his toys. He can't walk very far these days.


Glad that he still enjoys his toys but hard to see them getting frail. Our Winkie spends most of her time sleeping now.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Has everyone melted from Summer? Where are you? We had summer storms last night and lost power for about 4 hours. You forget how much a blessing is to have a/c. Plus fearful for the men working out in the storm.


We haven't had many storms here and it hasn't been too hot either which makes me happier. Hope you don't lose your power again. Is your pool still going ok?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Welllll... I stepped on a bee's nest. Got bitten on my arm and legs. Trying not to scratch. Rubbing asprin, aloe, vinegar in them. Seems nothing helps...


Oh no! It's been a long time since I got stung but remember how painful it is. Does ice help?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> What about Benadryl? It may have been yellow jackets they live in the ground. We have them bad in the south. They hurt worse that a bee.Many call the dr or your drugstore to ask them what to do. I always used SeaBreeze and made a paste with soda to help when the kids got stung.XX
> 
> l


I'll look into SeaBreeze. Are you talking about baking soda? I'm still itching and in pain. It should start getting better by tomorrow. Thank you for your help, CB! I have about 4 bites. Not sure as they blend together...


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Oh no! It's been a long time since I got stung but remember how painful it is. Does ice help?


It helps a little. I'm very swollen in my legs and arm. It's funny how they targeted me just above my ankle and wrist joints...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I'll look into SeaBreeze. Are you talking about baking soda? I'm still itching and in pain. It should start getting better by tomorrow. Thank you for your help, CB! I have about 4 bites. Not sure as they blend together...


Yes baking soda. Make a paste out of it. Or in a hurry pack your stings with meat tenderizer if you have that. Anything to draw out the poison.Benadryl pill. XX


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes baking soda. Make a paste out of it. Or in a hurry pack your stings with meat tenderizer if you have that. Anything to draw out the poison.Benadryl pill. XX


I made a paste of baking soda. Seemed to help, but then it comes back. I'm hoping tomorrow will be a better day. Thank you so much for your help. Glad you know these things!


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> I made a paste of baking soda. Seemed to help, but then it comes back. I'm hoping tomorrow will be a better day. Thank you so much for your help. Glad you know these things!


Hope you're feeling much better LL.


----------



## west coast kitty

The summer has gone by so quickly - here we are with Labour Day weekend Hope all of you have a great weekend and aren't affected by the storms.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The summer has gone by so quickly - here we are with Labour Day weekend Hope all of you have a great weekend and aren't affected by the storms.


Thanks WCK. Same to you! ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> The summer has gone by so quickly - here we are with Labour Day weekend Hope all of you have a great weekend and aren't affected by the storms.


Have a great weekend, too WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you're feeling much better LL.


Thank you, WCK. Getting slowly better!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We are sizzling down here. It is suppose to get to 100. I want to knit but hot in the house. Thank God fall is on the way. How is everyone?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are sizzling down here. It is suppose to get to 100. I want to knit but hot in the house. Thank God fall is on the way. How is everyone?


It's getting cooler here. Days are beautiful and nights are cool - enough for me to get my comforter out. Quiet here. Same old thing. Good to hear from you!


----------



## theyarnlady

the weather here has turn to cool days and cooler nights. Leaves are starting to turn color and flowers are die too.

Our neighbors across the creek died. She on Friday and he the following Monday. It is sad but in away not they were together on earth and left this earth together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> the weather here has turn to cool days and cooler nights. Leaves are starting to turn color and flowers are die too.
> 
> Our neighbors across the creek died. She on Friday and he the following Monday. It is sad but in away not they were together on earth and left this earth together.


I am glad you and LL are cooler. My flowers are hanging on my a thread. Grass is really green tho and having to cut it still once a week. DH loves that. NOT.
That is sad about your neighbors. We plant on leaving together too. I don't want to live with out him nor him without me. I just would feel sorry for our kids. We know a couple that died the same way 4 days apart. :sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are sizzling down here. It is suppose to get to 100. I want to knit but hot in the house. Thank God fall is on the way. How is everyone?


We've been lucky and haven't had too many really hot days this summer. This house also has ceiling fans in our bedroom and in the family room so even when it's hot outside, it's comfortable inside.

The leaves on some of the trees are already starting to change colour -- it feels way to early. I bought a couple of Mandevilla shrubs, they have such beaufitul flowers and bloom from spring til late in the season. I'll have to give extra protection or bring when it gets too close to freezing


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> It's getting cooler here. Days are beautiful and nights are cool - enough for me to get my comforter out. Quiet here. Same old thing. Good to hear from you!


Did you get any heavy rain and wind from Dorian? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> the weather here has turn to cool days and cooler nights. Leaves are starting to turn color and flowers are die too.
> 
> Our neighbors across the creek died. She on Friday and he the following Monday. It is sad but in away not they were together on earth and left this earth together.


Sorry to hear about your neighbours Yarnie. Thinking of you often. Love you ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Did you get any heavy rain and wind from Dorian? Hope all is well with you.


Yes, we got rain. Good to hear from you, WCK.

YL, I'm sorry about your neighbors. Maybe the second one that passed away died of a broken heart. I adore my husband and would feel that way.

CB, stay cool.

Great to hear from all of you!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I haven't been able to catch up last few days. My mother fell 2 days ago and broke her femur . We had to break the door down to get her out of the house. She had hid the key outside. My phone wouldn't work so I couldn't call inside to get her to tell me where it was. The fire chief broke out the glass with a hammer to get to the inside lock. I had called my son at ER to tell she was was coming it. The reserved a room so we didn't have to wait. I rode with her in the ambulance. My gs and son got her all set up . She had fell in the hall and had to drag her self across the room. She tore her arms up pretty bad but no stitches. They admitted around 11 and the dr came in to tell her about her surgery. Surgery today , tomorrow they get her up and she will be moved to rehab in a few days. My DB came in and DD last night. my sister will be in tomorrow. Now you know all the gory details please pray for my mother. She has been living alone at 87 and has many fears of not being able to walk again. Thanks for being my friends. I don't want all of this on face book. She has already had too much company. Love y'all and hope everything is ok with you. I will check in when I came.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't been able to catch up last few days. My mother fell 2 days ago and broke her femur . We had to break the door down to get her out of the house. She had hid the key outside. My phone wouldn't work so I couldn't call inside to get her to tell me where it was. The fire chief broke out the glass with a hammer to get to the inside lock. I had called my son at ER to tell she was was coming it. The reserved a room so we didn't have to wait. I rode with her in the ambulance. My gs and son got her all set up . She had fell in the hall and had to drag her self across the room. She tore her arms up pretty bad but no stitches. They admitted around 11 and the dr came in to tell her about her surgery. Surgery today , tomorrow they get her up and she will be moved to rehab in a few days. My DB came in and DD last night. my sister will be in tomorrow. Now you know all the gory details please pray for my mother. She has been living alone at 87 and has many fears of not being able to walk again. Thanks for being my friends. I don't want all of this on face book. She has already had too much company. Love y'all and hope everything is ok with you. I will check in when I came.


So sorry to hear about your Mama's fall. I hope the surgery went well and prayers that she heals quickly and the rehab goes well. Glad the rest of the family is there to support her and you.

My Dad is also in hospital - went to emergency on Tues and admitted. He will probably come home sometime next week. But he will need more help and support when he gets home and he hates losing any more of his independence. I know your Mama is worried about that too. So hard to see our parents struggling.

Love you ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't been able to catch up last few days. My mother fell 2 days ago and broke her femur . We had to break the door down to get her out of the house. She had hid the key outside. My phone wouldn't work so I couldn't call inside to get her to tell me where it was. The fire chief broke out the glass with a hammer to get to the inside lock. I had called my son at ER to tell she was was coming it. The reserved a room so we didn't have to wait. I rode with her in the ambulance. My gs and son got her all set up . She had fell in the hall and had to drag her self across the room. She tore her arms up pretty bad but no stitches. They admitted around 11 and the dr came in to tell her about her surgery. Surgery today , tomorrow they get her up and she will be moved to rehab in a few days. My DB came in and DD last night. my sister will be in tomorrow. Now you know all the gory details please pray for my mother. She has been living alone at 87 and has many fears of not being able to walk again. Thanks for being my friends. I don't want all of this on face book. She has already had too much company. Love y'all and hope everything is ok with you. I will check in when I came.


I am praying for the complete recuperation of your dear, dear mother. She went through so much, as you did. I'm so glad that her grandson was in the ER to be with her. Please let me know how she is doing.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry to hear about your Mama's fall. I hope the surgery went well and prayers that she heals quickly and the rehab goes well. Glad the rest of the family is there to support her and you.
> 
> My Dad is also in hospital - went to emergency on Tues and admitted. He will probably come home sometime next week. But he will need more help and support when he gets home and he hates losing any more of his independence. I know your Mama is worried about that too. So hard to see our parents struggling.
> 
> Love you ♥


WCK, I am sorry to hear that your dear Dad is in the hospital. I am praying for his recovery. Please let me know how he is doing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry to hear about your Mama's fall. I hope the surgery went well and prayers that she heals quickly and the rehab goes well. Glad the rest of the family is there to support her and you.
> 
> My Dad is also in hospital - went to emergency on Tues and admitted. He will probably come home sometime next week. But he will need more help and support when he gets home and he hates losing any more of his independence. I know your Mama is worried about that too. So hard to see our parents struggling.
> 
> Love you ♥


How is your Daddy? It is hard to see our parents struggle. Are you still going to see him next week?
Just an update on my mother. She has completed 4 days of rehab. She has done great. Her femur was cracked so she had a hip replacement . Not socket it was ok. My DB, DS and DD went home so it is up to the rest of us to watch out for her. I go 2 times a day in between her rehab and help her get her clothes for the next day. She has one more week of rehab and then home. My sister will come back to stay with her for a few weeks. God has really been with us thru all of this. The hospital where my boys work has been great to her. Good drs and nurses. All of them have our praise.
Yarnie are you ok?
LL thank you for your prayers and words of encouragement.
Love y'all all. Fall is on its way so we can cool off.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is your Daddy? It is hard to see our parents struggle. Are you still going to see him next week?
> Just an update on my mother. She has completed 4 days of rehab. She has done great. Her femur was cracked so she had a hip replacement . Not socket it was ok. My DB, DS and DD went home so it is up to the rest of us to watch out for her. I go 2 times a day in between her rehab and help her get her clothes for the next day. She has one more week of rehab and then home. My sister will come back to stay with her for a few weeks. God has really been with us thru all of this. The hospital where my boys work has been great to her. Good drs and nurses. All of them have our praise.
> Yarnie are you ok?
> LL thank you for your prayers and words of encouragement.
> Love y'all all. Fall is on its way so we can cool off.


You have such wonderful family support. I'm so happy that your mom is doing well. Your mom will get well because of God and your family love. Please keep us updated. Cool weather coming very soon. Where will your mom go after rehab?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> You have such wonderful family support. I'm so happy that your mom is doing well. Your mom will get well because of God and your family love. Please keep us updated. Cool weather coming very soon. Where will your mom go after rehab?


Thanks for the sweet words. Mama will go home. My sister and I will be watching out for her and other kids of mine. My DB is in Birmingham so it is up to us. He will be visiting again before Christmas.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the sweet words. Mama will go home. My sister and I will be watching out for her and other kids of mine. My DB is in Birmingham so it is up to us. He will be visiting again before Christmas.


Did she just lose her balance? What caused the fall. I know that as you age, balance gets worse.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

No it was her oxygen hose. She has a base unit for the house with a 50 foot hose. She got it tangled around her food.Except for that her balance is pretty good. She is very active for her age. Her 4 bedroom house is spotless. I wish I could get things done like she can.She just can't drive. Her eyes are going too.Thanks for asking. XX


Lukelucy said:


> Did she just lose her balance? What caused the fall. I know that as you age, balance gets worse.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> No it was her oxygen hose. She has a base unit for the house with a 50 foot hose. She got it tangled around her food.Except for that her balance is pretty good. She is very active for her age. Her 4 bedroom house is spotless. I wish I could get things done like she can.She just can't drive. Her eyes are going too.Thanks for asking. XX


Oh, dear. a hose caught on her foot! I'm so sorry. It could happen to anyone. Please give your mom a hug from me - the daughter she never met!


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't been able to catch up last few days. My mother fell 2 days ago and broke her femur . We had to break the door down to get her out of the house. She had hid the key outside. My phone wouldn't work so I couldn't call inside to get her to tell me where it was. The fire chief broke out the glass with a hammer to get to the inside lock. I had called my son at ER to tell she was was coming it. The reserved a room so we didn't have to wait. I rode with her in the ambulance. My gs and son got her all set up . She had fell in the hall and had to drag her self across the room. She tore her arms up pretty bad but no stitches. They admitted around 11 and the dr came in to tell her about her surgery. Surgery today , tomorrow they get her up and she will be moved to rehab in a few days. My DB came in and DD last night. my sister will be in tomorrow. Now you know all the gory details please pray for my mother. She has been living alone at 87 and has many fears of not being able to walk again. Thanks for being my friends. I don't want all of this on face book. She has already had too much company. Love y'all and hope everything is ok with you. I will check in when I came.


I just got on here and read about your mother. I hope she's doing well.

Hi to everyone! I've been tied up with doctors and blankets!


----------



## bonbf3

So sorry to hear of Yarnie's neighbors and WCK's Dad and LL's stings. 

We are in a severe drought in Georgia. It's delayed our yard repair (from trees falling 2 year ago) and the grass is looking awful. We planted some shrubs and have lost at least 2 azaleas. But today we woke up with a breeze bringing in cooler weather. Maybe some rain, I hope! There's always something good around the corner.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> I just got on here and read about your mother. I hope she's doing well.
> 
> Hi to everyone! I've been tied up with doctors and blankets!


Hi Bonn I am glad you found us again! Yes my mother is great and at home.
Drs for you or DH? How many blankets to go?


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Bonn I am glad you found us again! Yes my mother is great and at home.
> Drs for you or DH? How many blankets to go?


Both. Mostly for him. It's been a long year for him, but he's doing very well now. Last year his leukemia went out of remission. He had chemo with no problems and an extra immunotherapy that should give a much longer remission. Then two more surgeries (not big ones) and now recovered well from both! You'd never know all the medical problems he had if you saw him. Right now he's watching the Falcons and I'm due back in front of the tv now that half-time is over.

I've missed being on here where everyone is so nice - and funny! I hope I can keep up with you all!


----------



## bonbf3

bonbf3 said:


> Both. Mostly for him. It's been a long year for him, but he's doing very well now. Last year his leukemia went out of remission. He had chemo with no problems and an extra immunotherapy that should give a much longer remission. Then two more surgeries (not big ones) and now recovered well from both! You'd never know all the medical problems he had if you saw him. Right now he's watching the Falcons and I'm due back in front of the tv now that half-time is over.
> 
> I've missed being on here where everyone is so nice - and funny! I hope I can keep up with you all!


CB - about the blankets - I'm almost finished with #11, so two more to go!

How about you? What are you planning to knit? Or are you already into a project?


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone is well. Getting colder out...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Hello everyone! What is your news? Missing everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> CB - about the blankets - I'm almost finished with #11, so two more to go!
> 
> How about you? What are you planning to knit? Or are you already into a project?


Boy you are cranking those blankets out. I know the kids can't wait for you to make the last 2. You may have to start over with the great grands before long.
I am working on a top. I finished my back and am going to rip it back. Too little across the shoulders. I am glad I found out before I thought I was finished with it. It is hard to measure your own self.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Thanksgiving WCK! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Both. Mostly for him. It's been a long year for him, but he's doing very well now. Last year his leukemia went out of remission. He had chemo with no problems and an extra immunotherapy that should give a much longer remission. Then two more surgeries (not big ones) and now recovered well from both! You'd never know all the medical problems he had if you saw him. Right now he's watching the Falcons and I'm due back in front of the tv now that half-time is over.
> 
> I've missed being on here where everyone is so nice - and funny! I hope I can keep up with you all!


It was so nice to hear from you Bonnie! I'm glad that your DH is recovering and that you're also doing ok. We've all gone through so many ups and downs lately and it reminds me to be grateful for time with family and friends.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> CB - about the blankets - I'm almost finished with #11, so two more to go!
> 
> How about you? What are you planning to knit? Or are you already into a project?


Blankets are such big projects but your grands will be using them for many years. Would love to see them if you have pics.

I've been making hats, scarves and mitts, mostly very simple designs


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Getting colder out...


Hi LL. It's cooled off here too, but still have a few blooms to cheer us up. Our leaves aren't as colourful as those in the east but still pretty to see the reds and yellows before they all fall to the ground.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Boy you are cranking those blankets out. I know the kids can't wait for you to make the last 2. You may have to start over with the great grands before long.
> I am working on a top. I finished my back and am going to rip it back. Too little across the shoulders. I am glad I found out before I thought I was finished with it. It is hard to measure your own self.


What pattern are you doing?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Thanksgiving WCK! ♥


Thanks CB. We had a great dinner with friends


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> What pattern are you doing?


I am making this for my 50th high school reunion if it looks ok.
https://www.yarnspirations.com/red-heart-any-time-top/RHK0140-021228M.html
Royal blue to wear with my vintage sapphire necklace. I have ripped out the set in sleeve and made it bigger. Ugh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

So did DH get his left overs?I am glad you had a nice dinner with friends.♥
Are you ready to vote Monday? I know you can't wait. Obama says Justin is good but don't listen to him.
:sm16:


----------



## Janeway

Hi sweet people I’ve had a busy summer as DH had a callus on RT foot that turned into an ulcer. We spent all summer getting that infection cleared up then his knees went bad but no surgery BC of infection.
I had left eye cataract surgery but RT eye not ready & Medicare won’t pay so I’m not seeing well. My DD’s told me to get glasses & they would pay so guess I will see
If it helps. 
We are heading to FL next weekend. I didn’t think we should go but DD said no stay here & fall on ice. It is a hassle to leave but know we will enjoy when we arrive.
Read some & praying for those who are ill.
Janie


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Hi LL. It's cooled off here too, but still have a few blooms to cheer us up. Our leaves aren't as colourful as those in the east but still pretty to see the reds and yellows before they all fall to the ground.


Just returned from SF, Palm Desert, Lake Arrowhead. Got in late last night So tired. I saw the leaves in the west. They beautiful, too.


----------



## Lukelucy

Does anyone know about Cerebellum atrophy?


----------



## FelicityG62

[No message]


----------



## theyarnlady

I have miss so much sorry about not being on here. Will try to get on more often. Will do so after the 20th. 

Do not know anything about that LL but a good site to check for information on it is the Mayo Clinic site.

Oh Bonnie so glad to hear from you and CB hope 50th is fun.

WCK how is your dad doing?

We have had 11 inches of snow here. broke a record for that amount for both Oct and theses two weeks in Nov. 

Plus we are having Jan. temps. in low 20' and 30'.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I have miss so much sorry about not being on here. Will try to get on more often. Will do so after the 20th.
> 
> Do not know anything about that LL but a good site to check for information on it is the Mayo Clinic site.
> 
> Oh Bonnie so glad to hear from you and CB hope 50th is fun.
> 
> WCK how is your dad doing?
> 
> We have had 11 inches of snow here. broke a record for that amount for both Oct and theses two weeks in Nov.
> 
> Plus we are having Jan. temps. in low 20' and 30'.


So good to hear from you! I'll go to the site. I wish more people would post! Snow coming here! Ugh!


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> So good to hear from you! I'll go to the site. I wish more people would post! Snow coming here! Ugh!


Snow here tomorrow . It is like we went from summer to winter and so cold only 7 degrees here today .

Hope not much snow for you.

Sorry I have not posted for a while had some things going on here.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Snow here tomorrow . It is like we went from summer to winter and so cold only 7 degrees here today .
> 
> Hope not much snow for you.
> 
> Sorry I have not posted for a while had some things going on here.


I sure don't like this cold weather. It's brutal - especially when you have to get up early and walk the dog!


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I sure don't like this cold weather. It's brutal - especially when you have to get up early and walk the dog!


can say do not blame you about walking dog in this weather. I remember having to do it when I had Bear. You feel like a frozen body by time you get home.

I is suppose to warm up next week in upper 30's heat wavy ha ha.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> can say do not blame you about walking dog in this weather. I remember having to do it when I had Bear. You feel like a frozen body by time you get home.
> 
> I is suppose to warm up next week in upper 30's heat wavy ha ha.


Hi Yarnie! It's been fairly nice here so far, but I was in Alberta last week and it's very cold, snowy and icy there.

It was a busy day here today - the cement for the driveway repair and the new sidewalks were poured. Happy that it's finally done.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie! It's been fairly nice here so far, but I was in Alberta last week and it's very cold, snowy and icy there.
> 
> It was a busy day here today - the cement for the driveway repair and the new sidewalks were poured. Happy that it's finally done.


Oh that is a lot done and it must be warm there if they could pour cement.

Do you know where Bainbridge Island ,Washington is??

I order a pattern from the Churchmouse yarn and teas shop. It is a very interest shop.
Told my daughter in law about it as she loves tea and they have so many different ones.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Birthday Yarnie!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Yarnie!


Belated Happy Birthday, Yarnie!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> can say do not blame you about walking dog in this weather. I remember having to do it when I had Bear. You feel like a frozen body by time you get home.
> 
> I is suppose to warm up next week in upper 30's heat wavy ha ha.


Can't wait for the warmth.


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi Everyone,

Before I get too busy, I hope everyone has a very nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## west coast kitty

Happy Thanksgiving to you too LL and to all my Denim friends â¥â¥


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you too LL and to all my Denim friends â¥â¥


Same to you WCK - belatedly. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Lukelucy

Merry Christmas, everyone. Where are you all?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Merry Christmas to my friends. I pray next year will be blessed for you and your family. Love!


----------



## SQM

Country Bumpkins said:


> Merry Christmas to my friends. I pray next year will be blessed for you and your family. Love!


Wishing all in Denim County the happiest of Christmases and a healthy and prosperous New Year!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

SQM said:


> Wishing all in Denim County the happiest of Christmases and a healthy and prosperous New Year!


Thank you! Same back to you my friend!
:sm02:


----------



## Janeway

Hi, I’m FL but been in hospital for asthma/COPD attack home now.
Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Hi, I'm FL but been in hospital for asthma/COPD attack home now.
> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to all.


So sorry to hear that Janie. Maybe the sun will help you get strong again. Merry Christmas!


----------



## west coast kitty

Wishing my Denim family a wonderful Christmas and many blessings in the New Year.


----------



## Lukelucy

So glad to hear from everyone. Happy New Year!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy New Year friends!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy New Year friends!


Hi, CB. How are you doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi, CB. How are you doing?


Doing great! We had my DH's aunts funeral . Now we are just hoping for a good new year. I ripped my top back so I am looking forward to getting back to my knitting. 
How are you LL? I saw your Christmas pics. Looks like a great time with family. Did you do anything on New Years?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Doing great! We had my DH's aunts funeral . Now we are just hoping for a good new year. I ripped my top back so I am looking forward to getting back to my knitting.
> How are you LL? I saw your Christmas pics. Looks like a great time with family. Did you do anything on New Years?


I had a small dinner party here. Six of us. Was very pleasant. I'm sorry that your husband's aunt died. Nothing much new here. I'm hoping for a better year to come. I'm the distant relative in the Christmas photo. Cousins - once and twice removed!

Hugs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I had a small dinner party here. Six of us. Was very pleasant. I'm sorry that your husband's aunt died. Nothing much new here. I'm hoping for a better year to come. I'm the distant relative in the Christmas photo. Cousins - once and twice removed!Hugs.


I recognized you. You look really pretty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Birthday WCK! I hope you have a wonderful celebration!


----------



## Lukelucy

Sorry I am late. Happy Belated Birthday WCK! I hope you had a nice birthday!


----------



## west coast kitty

Belated Happy New Year wishes! Hoping that 2020 is safe and healthy ♥

Thank you CB and LL for the birthday wishes. The sun came out for a few hours before it started raining again and DH took me out for a lovely dinner.

There are still lots of medical issues for my dad and brother and also for some of DH's family so I haven't been in the mood to be on-line very much lately. Our winter has been better this year than last - we haven't lost power at all compared to over a week last winter. I'm going back to Alberta in a couple of weeks and will have to brace myself for cold temps and snow!

New babies on both sides of the family expected this year so that is very happy news. I've been looking at my patterns to decide what to make. I'm also working on a couple of hats for 5 year old twin great nephews in their hockey colours. They don't dress identically so I'm changing the colour combinations for them.

There were 9 earth quakes off the northern coast of the Island just before Christmas but they didn't do any damage or create tsunamis. Unusual to have so many so close together.

What's new with everyone?


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Belated Happy New Year wishes! Hoping that 2020 is safe and healthy ♥
> 
> Thank you CB and LL for the birthday wishes. The sun came out for a few hours before it started raining again and DH took me out for a lovely dinner.
> 
> There are still lots of medical issues for my dad and brother and also for some of DH's family so I haven't been in the mood to be on-line very much lately. Our winter has been better this year than last - we haven't lost power at all compared to over a week last winter. I'm going back to Alberta in a couple of weeks and will have to brace myself for cold temps and snow!
> 
> New babies on both sides of the family expected this year so that is very happy news. I've been looking at my patterns to decide what to make. I'm also working on a couple of hats for 5 year old twin great nephews in their hockey colours. They don't dress identically so I'm changing the colour combinations for them.
> 
> There were 9 earth quakes off the northern coast of the Island just before Christmas but they didn't do any damage or create tsunamis. Unusual to have so many so close together.
> 
> What's new with everyone?


Great to hear from you WCK. I'm sorry about the medical issues with your dad and brother. It's very worrisome for you. 
I don't know how to make hats. I assume you must use double pointed needles and they are hard to use

So many earthquakes. Thank goodness no damage.

Nothing new here. Just trying to tough our the weather.

Hope we all write soon. I hope we keep our site alive!


----------



## theyarnlady

I am here for a bit. Miss all of you, life has been amess for all of us . Hope your dad and brother are doing better WCK. I am sure it is not a happy time for you. I am praying for you.

Does not feel like winter here for the last couple of weeks in the upper 30's and 40's. But no sun in about ten days. Final had it for three days this week. Now it is getting colder and snow again. More like winter.

Trying to finish up setting things right in basement. Still have to redo carpeting on stairs. What a mess, to much lost and it is now empty down there of anything. But is kind of nice not to have the mess.

Cousin sent me a poem I had written when in my teens and was in the newspaper. It was called Smiles. We all need them right now. Could not read the rest as have to enlarge it and it is late and will have to wait on that.

My neighbor is having a time of it had to have triple by pass. Make me feel as if my problems are nothing at all. Between having a stroke and almost die from that then having this added on to it. 

I am amaze at what is going on with all of us around here just wonder when it will stop. 

Hope you all are doing as best as you can. I want you to remember after the storm there is a rainbow. It just not when we want it. God see us and what we are going through and even if we feel he is not there he is and he cares.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I am here for a bit. Miss all of you, life has been amess for all of us . Hope your dad and brother are doing better WCK. I am sure it is not a happy time for you. I am praying for you.
> 
> Does not feel like winter here for the last couple of weeks in the upper 30's and 40's. But no sun in about ten days. Final had it for three days this week. Now it is getting colder and snow again. More like winter.
> 
> Trying to finish up setting things right in basement. Still have to redo carpeting on stairs. What a mess, to much lost and it is now empty down there of anything. But is kind of nice not to have the mess.
> 
> Cousin sent me a poem I had written when in my teens and was in the newspaper. It was called Smiles. We all need them right now. Could not read the rest as have to enlarge it and it is late and will have to wait on that.
> 
> My neighbor is having a time of it had to have triple by pass. Make me feel as if my problems are nothing at all. Between having a stroke and almost die from that then having this added on to it.
> 
> I am amaze at what is going on with all of us around here just wonder when it will stop.
> 
> Hope you all are doing as best as you can. I want you to remember after the storm there is a rainbow. It just not when we want it. God see us and what we are going through and even if we feel he is not there he is and he cares.


Missed you. Guess what Chewy the wonderdog got sprayed by a skunk last night. What a big deal that was. He had to stay outside all night and day until son could tend to him. He still has a whiff of oder.
:sm16: :sm13:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Missed you. Guess what Chewy the wonderdog got sprayed by a skunk last night. What a big deal that was. He had to stay outside all night and day until son could tend to him. He still has a whiff of oder.
> :sm16: :sm13:


Oh I should not laugh but lit is Chewy and he loves to see what is going on in his world . Even if it means he will pay for it.

Poor thing was told to put tomato juice on dog's . Worth a try have nothing to lose but the smell. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty

Yarnie!! I've missed you so much ♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I am here for a bit. Miss all of you, life has been amess for all of us . Hope your dad and brother are doing better WCK. I am sure it is not a happy time for you. I am praying for you.
> 
> Does not feel like winter here for the last couple of weeks in the upper 30's and 40's. But no sun in about ten days. Final had it for three days this week. Now it is getting colder and snow again. More like winter.
> 
> Trying to finish up setting things right in basement. Still have to redo carpeting on stairs. What a mess, to much lost and it is now empty down there of anything. But is kind of nice not to have the mess.
> 
> Cousin sent me a poem I had written when in my teens and was in the newspaper. It was called Smiles. We all need them right now. Could not read the rest as have to enlarge it and it is late and will have to wait on that.
> 
> My neighbor is having a time of it had to have triple by pass. Make me feel as if my problems are nothing at all. Between having a stroke and almost die from that then having this added on to it.
> 
> I am amaze at what is going on with all of us around here just wonder when it will stop.
> 
> Hope you all are doing as best as you can. I want you to remember after the storm there is a rainbow. It just not when we want it. God see us and what we are going through and even if we feel he is not there he is and he cares.


I would love to read your poem Yarnie - I could definitely use some smiles right now. You're so right that we are all going thru tough times right now.

Is there still a chance that the Village will buy out your house after the flood? We've had snow, rain, snow and more rain over the last couple of months. Right now there is still some snow out there but it's icy with the rain. I was in Alberta a couple of weeks ago and it was frigid when I first arrived, close to -40 with wind chills. But I brought warmer temps with me and it got up to about 20.

We traded in the old car on a Ford Escape last week so I'm getting used to a new vehicle.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Missed you. Guess what Chewy the wonderdog got sprayed by a skunk last night. What a big deal that was. He had to stay outside all night and day until son could tend to him. He still has a whiff of oder.
> :sm16: :sm13:


Poor Chewy, he must be such a sad boy


----------



## west coast kitty

How are you doing LL? Hope the winter is getting better for you


----------



## Lukelucy

It's so good to hear from everyone. I'm trying to catch a flight out and there is a huge storm happening. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

I miss having everyone here more often. I hope everyone is ok.

Long winter! Ugh.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie!! I've missed you so much ♥♥


missing you too. How are you doing? Know it is not a happy time in your life.

CB hope you are not in the flood area the weather by you is awful.

LL have you been on a trip lately.

Wish I could share poem with you but computer ate it up have to have cousin send me another one. Computer is going nuts have to get it fixes soon as is the phone.

Can only wish village would buy us out. Town about 10 miles from us is adding there flood area into our river (it is still a creek to me) until it floods). News papers report it will happen again flooding I mean. The foundation of house is moving it just to much fun.

If it weren't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all.

Something funny bought Willie a new bed soft and nice. He now sleeps in scratch box. So much for new bed :sm16:


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> missing you too. How are you doing? Know it is not a happy time in your life.
> 
> CB hope you are not in the flood area the weather by you is awful.
> 
> LL have you been on a trip lately.
> 
> Wish I could share poem with you but computer ate it up have to have cousin send me another one. Computer is going nuts have to get it fixes soon as is the phone.
> 
> Can only wish village would buy us out. Town about 10 miles from us is adding there flood area into our river (it is still a creek to me) until it floods). News papers report it will happen again flooding I mean. The foundation of house is moving it just to much fun.
> 
> If it weren't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all.
> 
> Something funny bought Willie a new bed soft and nice. He now sleeps in scratch box. So much for new bed :sm16:


Hi YL!! So good to hear from you. Nothing new here. We have a trip planned to Eastern Europe and we are wondering whether we should cancel. This Coronavirus is frightening.

Wish I had more to add. Sooo good to hear from you!


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL!! So good to hear from you. Nothing new here. We have a trip planned to Eastern Europe and we are wondering whether we should cancel. This Coronavirus is frightening.
> 
> Wish I had more to add. Sooo good to hear from you!


Would be like you worried about traveling to any place of late. But then wonder lust would take over.

Glad to see you on here too.


----------



## theyarnlady

My worry right now is tomorrow we will be in the 50's and still a lot of snow on ground here and up north of us that will melt suppose to warm up tonight all night then temps go up during day.
The same thing happen last March. Do so not want it to flood. Never put anything in basement .

Lost all my family history that I work on for years. Only have old bowls down there now. 

If I can get through all that happen last year and know that God is watching over me. I will get through it all.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> My worry right now is tomorrow we will be in the 50's and still a lot of snow on ground here and up north of us that will melt suppose to warm up tonight all night then temps go up during day.
> The same thing happen last March. Do so not want it to flood. Never put anything in basement .
> 
> Lost all my family history that I work on for years. Only have old bowls down there now.
> 
> If I can get through all that happen last year and know that God is watching over me. I will get through it all.


Oh, dear. You lost family history because of the basement. So sad. The virus is getting worse. So concerning.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear. You lost family history because of the basement. So sad. The virus is getting worse. So concerning.


I agree the virus seems to be the only thing on every ones mind. But it is nice to know that we can still stay in touch with others on computers.

Think spring has really here. It is so nice of late.

CB , saw so much is happening down south hope you are alright.

WCK how our you dad and brother doing. In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We are having tons of rain. I am ok. Thanks for worrying about me. All is well. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Chewy, he must be such a sad boy


Chewy is still a stinky boy. :sm06: :sm05: :sm17: :sm18: :sm09: He still is in the house laid up on his bed tho.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi YL!! So good to hear from you. Nothing new here. We have a trip planned to Eastern Europe and we are wondering whether we should cancel. This Coronavirus is frightening.
> 
> Wish I had more to add. Sooo good to hear from you!


I don't know if they will let you go on your trip. Maybe a good idea to make it for another time. I know you were looking forward to it but you don't want to get sick. XX


----------



## Lukelucy

H


theyarnlady said:


> I agree the virus seems to be the only thing on every ones mind. But it is nice to know that we can still stay in touch with others on computers.
> 
> Think spring has really here. It is so nice of late.
> 
> CB , saw so much is happening down south hope you are alright.
> 
> WCK how our you dad and brother doing. In my thoughts and prayers.


Hi YL,

The virus is heating up. Very frightening. We've had to cancel all our trips at a huge cost. I have stocked up as much as I can. I'm told this all could last 18 months. Yes. That's right.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know if they will let you go on your trip. Maybe a good idea to make it for another time. I know you were looking forward to it but you don't want to get sick. XX


Thank you, CB. You are wise. I've cancelled everything. It's time to stay home. It's all very frightening. I have information that says this could last 18 months or more. Time to pray.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:



> We are having tons of rain. I am ok. Thanks for worrying about me. All is well. XX


I'm so glad you are well. I hope Chewy is well!


----------



## theyarnlady

Happy St. Pat.s day will post more later. Have to get corn beef going putting in crock pot.

Want to know what the deal is on the toilet paper and people going nuts to get a load full.

Reminds me of the time Johnny Carson on his show mention a shortaged of toilet paper as a joke. Trouble was the people took it serious and they were running out of toilet paper in store's. It's just nuts I tell you toilet paper is the least of our worries. Mine is getting corn beef for supper and oh cabbage. I bought it about 2 weeks ago. Was that a smart move. Off to sent the food into action and enjoy tonight.

Love you all stay well just ask God to keep you that way . He hears us and I know he will keep us safe if that is his plan. If not think of the place we will go too,peace.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh meal was so good. Had to pick up items for this weeks meals. My gosh shelves empty . But what I needed was there. What a hoot women with over flowing carts. Talk with one of the staff at store seems water is going off the shelves too. What is this all about. Do they not have water faucets, and water supply in the town they live in. Since I live in same town I see no problem with water. Am I missing something here????Also amazing lots of meats on shelves and veggies soups. but wow to those who need cookie dough muffins and any piece of produce that is not needed. I needed some for the week and guess what everything I needed had not been touch, what is the matter with me I must be missing a screw in the brain. People are losing it I tell you. 

It snowed here this morning, and guess what tomorrow first day of spring bad weather as we are to have rain and winds and thunder and lighting. How is that for weird.

All for now have to get something done around here. I think I will knit that is something to get done. At least I will be sitting up and not recline and falling asleep.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Oh meal was so good. Had to pick up items for this weeks meals. My gosh shelves empty . But what I needed was there. What a hoot women with over flowing carts. Talk with one of the staff at store seems water is going off the shelves too. What is this all about. Do they not have water faucets, and water supply in the town they live in. Since I live in same town I see no problem with water. Am I missing something here????Also amazing lots of meats on shelves and veggies soups. but wow to those who need cookie dough muffins and any piece of produce that is not needed. I needed some for the week and guess what everything I needed had not been touch, what is the matter with me I must be missing a screw in the brain. People are losing it I tell you.
> 
> It snowed here this morning, and guess what tomorrow first day of spring bad weather as we are to have rain and winds and thunder and lighting. How is that for weird.
> 
> All for now have to get something done around here. I think I will knit that is something to get done. At least I will be sitting up and not recline and falling asleep.


I hope everyone is doing ok. Scary times...


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I hope everyone is doing ok. Scary times...


We will all be fine LL all of us. How are you doing? Are you still getting out and walking your dog ? What ya doing any knitting?

We have all been through a lot in our lives and we are still here. So for just today I will find something to be happy about.

This is my happy thought Robin is back, climb under truck tire to stay dry during snow and rain.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> We will all be fine LL all of us. How are you doing? Are you still getting out and walking your dog ? What ya doing any knitting?
> 
> We have all been through a lot in our lives and we are still here. So for just today I will find something to be happy about.
> 
> This is my happy thought Robin is back, climb under truck tire to stay dry during snow and rain.


Robin is back! Yes, we're still here. I'm walking our dog, yes. Knitting, yes. Plus, cooking. I'm making batches of things so that I can just pull it out. Our ears are bothering us both.

How are you doing today?


----------



## theyarnlady

Happpppy birthdayyyyyyy CB

Just another year to add to your diary. 

God Bless you lady.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Happpppy birthdayyyyyyy CB
> 
> Just another year to add to your diary.
> 
> God Bless you lady.


Thanks Yarnie! So blessed . Love you!


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh my gosh heard on news some man was threaten a check out lady at grocery store by telling her he had the virus. Seem he wanted to harm her in some way. He was arrested. Another young man posted himself licking products on shelf's in Walmart. 
Man and women went in to Walgreens and help themselves to what ever they wanted and they were caught on camera and no one stop them.

What is the matter with this picture? News prints everything bad going on in this world but not any mention of all the wonderful things people are doing. Well maybe a little at the end of the tv news not so much in newspapers. We are not all heartless and uncaring about our fellow people on this earth. Plus there is a lot of good news happening with virus. Not a lot but so much good happening in medical field.

I for one had a good day went to pick up pills and spent 20 min's in grocery store walking around hay they are restocking the shelves . I mean it wasn't empty we got sugar and oh asparagus, green beans, cauliflower , onion's and lettuce. Also rice. I mean it was nice. The veg's have not had a problem getting. Seem people only want ready made product's . But sugar was gone last time in there. All the workers were busy stocking product's on shelves. Plus not a lot of people shopping. That was my get out of house time. When at home found the box where I had put all the cards and letters from Grands when they were younger. Thought I had lost that in flood too. But they were there yeah, something else to be happy about. 

WCK


----------



## theyarnlady

WCK, CB and LL hope you are all well . Miss you all. 

This too shall pass meaning all virus and all that is happening because of it. Chin up and carry on as best we can.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, CB and LL hope you are all well . Miss you all.
> 
> This too shall pass meaning all virus and all that is happening because of it. Chin up and carry on as best we can.


I am glad you had an outing. My car has been in the shop since this mess. We have stayed in all winter but I am wanting to make a break for it. I am being good tho. I did get outside and try to rake but Chewy kept trying to save me from the rake. He didn't care I was ok.RME
Yarnie you are right it shall pass. Hoping soon for everyone's sake.
WCK and LL hope y'all are ok.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Happpppy birthdayyyyyyy CB
> 
> Just another year to add to your diary.
> 
> God Bless you lady.


Happy Belated Birthday, CB!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, CB and LL hope you are all well . Miss you all.
> 
> This too shall pass meaning all virus and all that is happening because of it. Chin up and carry on as best we can.


Yes, it will pass but with a ton of damage. I'm worried about the economy. Please, everyone, stay healthy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Bad weather in our state. We are ok but it hit in Jonesboro up north east.https://www.facebook.com/FirstWeatherAlerts/videos/1448892625284719/UzpfSTEwMDAwMDk2ODkyOTc1MzozNjgxNDIyNTE4NTY2Njc2/


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bad weather in our state. We are ok but it hit in Jonesboro up north east.https://www.facebook.com/FirstWeatherAlerts/videos/1448892625284719/UzpfSTEwMDAwMDk2ODkyOTc1MzozNjgxNDIyNTE4NTY2Njc2/


Did it come close to DD? Nature doesn't stop even in a pandemic. Prayers for safety.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> missing you too. How are you doing? Know it is not a happy time in your life.
> 
> CB hope you are not in the flood area the weather by you is awful.
> 
> LL have you been on a trip lately.
> 
> Wish I could share poem with you but computer ate it up have to have cousin send me another one. Computer is going nuts have to get it fixes soon as is the phone.
> 
> Can only wish village would buy us out. Town about 10 miles from us is adding there flood area into our river (it is still a creek to me) until it floods). News papers report it will happen again flooding I mean. The foundation of house is moving it just to much fun.
> 
> If it weren't for bad luck I'd have no luck at all.
> 
> Something funny bought Willie a new bed soft and nice. He now sleeps in scratch box. So much for new bed :sm16:


Just too much sadness lately and writing about it just makes it sadder yet. Dad has been in lock down for a couple of weeks now; meals are delivered to their rooms and not allowed out of their rooms unless absolutely necessary. His cataracts are bad enough that he gave up on jigsaw puzzles and can't read most print. DB#3 starts chemo this week.

I sure hope you don't get more flooding this spring, you don't need more to worry about.

Willie's new sleeping arrangements did make me laugh. Cats somehow seem to sleep almost anywhere.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> My worry right now is tomorrow we will be in the 50's and still a lot of snow on ground here and up north of us that will melt suppose to warm up tonight all night then temps go up during day.
> The same thing happen last March. Do so not want it to flood. Never put anything in basement .
> 
> Lost all my family history that I work on for years. Only have old bowls down there now.
> 
> If I can get through all that happen last year and know that God is watching over me. I will get through it all.


So sorry to hear that you lost so much of the family history you'd been working on. Can you get some back from other family members?


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. You are wise. I've cancelled everything. It's time to stay home. It's all very frightening. I have information that says this could last 18 months or more. Time to pray.


I agree with you that staying home is the best place for now. How are you and your community doing LL? Hope you're able to get everything you need.

It's been almost 3 weeks now since we've been self isolating except for quick trips for groceries. Fresh produce is still available so I've been going out once a week. Toilet paper, cleaning supplies and most canned and frozen foods are in short supply but I can stretch those out. Makes me mad when I see some people buying out supplies to gouge others and I'm glad the rules have put a stop to that.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh heard on news some man was threaten a check out lady at grocery store by telling her he had the virus. Seem he wanted to harm her in some way. He was arrested. Another young man posted himself licking products on shelf's in Walmart.
> Man and women went in to Walgreens and help themselves to what ever they wanted and they were caught on camera and no one stop them.
> 
> What is the matter with this picture? News prints everything bad going on in this world but not any mention of all the wonderful things people are doing. Well maybe a little at the end of the tv news not so much in newspapers. We are not all heartless and uncaring about our fellow people on this earth. Plus there is a lot of good news happening with virus. Not a lot but so much good happening in medical field.
> 
> I for one had a good day went to pick up pills and spent 20 min's in grocery store walking around hay they are restocking the shelves . I mean it wasn't empty we got sugar and oh asparagus, green beans, cauliflower , onion's and lettuce. Also rice. I mean it was nice. The veg's have not had a problem getting. Seem people only want ready made product's . But sugar was gone last time in there. All the workers were busy stocking product's on shelves. Plus not a lot of people shopping. That was my get out of house time. When at home found the box where I had put all the cards and letters from Grands when they were younger. Thought I had lost that in flood too. But they were there yeah, something else to be happy about.
> 
> WCK


Some people are so crazy! We've had some young guys deliberately coughing at people or on groceries and some even started licking produce on the shelves before they were stopped! I hope they make them wash floors and sanitize shelves for the next 6 months.

But most people have been so good -- coming together as a community to shop for those that can't go out, do chores for seniors, and doing anything they can to make life easier to health and emergency workers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Did it come close to DD? Nature doesn't stop even in a pandemic. Prayers for safety.


No she is on the north side of the state. I have cousins up there. None hurt but their homes are torn up. :sm13: 
How are you doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you that staying home is the best place for now. How are you and your community doing LL? Hope you're able to get everything you need.
> 
> It's been almost 3 weeks now since we've been self isolating except for quick trips for groceries. Fresh produce is still available so I've been going out once a week. Toilet paper, cleaning supplies and most canned and frozen foods are in short supply but I can stretch those out. Makes me mad when I see some people buying out supplies to gouge others and I'm glad the rules have put a stop to that.


I am glad you are making it. Here the governor said price gouge will have a fine up to $10,000. So far we have been able to get most everything we need.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it will pass but with a ton of damage. I'm worried about the economy. Please, everyone, stay healthy.


You have to remember what your parents or grandparents went through the depression. Look what happen to them after that happen. It is something to remember. They gave you the same spirit they had.

Yes stay healthy please everyone of you.

God bless you with his love and look after you .


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you had an outing. My car has been in the shop since this mess. We have stayed in all winter but I am wanting to make a break for it. I am being good tho. I did get outside and try to rake but Chewy kept trying to save me from the rake. He didn't care I was ok.RME
> Yarnie you are right it shall pass. Hoping soon for everyone's sake.
> WCK and LL hope y'all are ok.


Oh no hope car is up and running so you can go for a ride for a bit. Oh Chewy he is a life saver. Saving you from work, that is my kind of dog.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bad weather in our state. We are ok but it hit in Jonesboro up north east.https://www.facebook.com/FirstWeatherAlerts/videos/1448892625284719/UzpfSTEwMDAwMDk2ODkyOTc1MzozNjgxNDIyNTE4NTY2Njc2/


Saw that on the news CB. Could not believe it so glad people where not out in that mall.

The poor doctor who had to stay away from little boy as he did not want to expose him to the virus. talking to him through the screen door. Then saw on news they lost their home to the tornado. 
Feel so bad for all the people no jobs and now houses ruin too.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Just too much sadness lately and writing about it just makes it sadder yet. Dad has been in lock down for a couple of weeks now; meals are delivered to their rooms and not allowed out of their rooms unless absolutely necessary. His cataracts are bad enough that he gave up on jigsaw puzzles and can't read most print. DB#3 starts chemo this week.
> 
> I sure hope you don't get more flooding this spring, you don't need more to worry about.
> 
> Willie's new sleeping arrangements did make me laugh. Cats somehow seem to sleep almost anywhere.


Oh WCK am so sorry to hear about what is happening to your family. It is so hard for your dad to lose so much then to have to stay in his room and not be able to get out and see others.

Oh do hope your brother is handling chemo o.k. . Life is not being fair right now with you and the family. I wish you peace and will ask God to give it to you. I had to find something good in each day with what dad was going though. One day on the way home from visiting with him. I look out the window of the car and the sky was so beautiful . Big fluffy clouds and sky so light blue. I just said God let me remember this time. I still remember it. It's hard I know but I just kept trying to find the good each day.

Love you dear lady and your in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Saw that on the news CB. Could not believe it so glad people where not out in that mall.
> 
> The poor doctor who had to stay away from little boy as he did not want to expose him to the virus. talking to him through the screen door. Then saw on news they lost their home to the tornado.
> Feel so bad for all the people no jobs and now houses ruin too.


That was sad. So much happening in the world right now. My cousins were in the tornado. The lost their homes but made it out. Only 22 hurt but no deaths. Truly a miracle. If it had not been for the virus the mall would have been full. God is watching out for us.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Just too much sadness lately and writing about it just makes it sadder yet. Dad has been in lock down for a couple of weeks now; meals are delivered to their rooms and not allowed out of their rooms unless absolutely necessary. His cataracts are bad enough that he gave up on jigsaw puzzles and can't read most print. DB#3 starts chemo this week.
> 
> I sure hope you don't get more flooding this spring, you don't need more to worry about.
> 
> Willie's new sleeping arrangements did make me laugh. Cats somehow seem to sleep almost anywhere.


So sorry for what you and your family is going thru right now. Life is too much sometimes. I understand you don't want to talk about it. I think we have all happen to us in the last few years. We will over come by the Blood of the Lamb. Love all of you!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry to hear that you lost so much of the family history you'd been working on. Can you get some back from other family members?


Oh something good happen made me cry. Told my brother about losing all the history of family. Even pictures, marriage certificates of grandparents ect.

Well Johnny went south for the winter. Last week in the mail he sent me a package. Inside was the family tree I made for him in 2005 . All of my work was in that package. I may not have all the pictures or papers. But I have that. Will make copy of it and send his back to him. 
It got me started again so I spent one day on the computer looking up my family on both side of parents. I found treasures that I did not have. My grandfather' draft notice for world war 1. The marriage of my great grandmother and father on my dad's side. Also got into town I was born in and found my great grand's and great grands death notice in paper. I was looking to find my grandma's articles she wrote for the news paper. I also found out where my mom's family where buried. I do want to go and visit it as it is about 50 miles away. So guess what I thought was gone and it was but God is giving me new things about family that I never knew.

The site I go to is the Mormon family site. I use it when I started out the first time but have found out so much more.

As I could not before find out any information about my great grand father, father or mother . I found out the name of the town in New York he was born in. Did not know name of town but new it was in New York and the site did not list it before.

So see something good came out of it after all.

Oh WCK so far the creek or River??? has not risen it has stayed at the level where you can see the bottom of it.

Off to shop tomorrow have to get some things vegs milk and Tylenol. They have said that there is now a shortage of that. I have to have it for pain as can not take aspirin at all. Plus honey has to ick up his meds.

The good thing is now we can cross the road as since new bridge traffic as made it impossible to even cross. But now as so many are working at home or lost their jobs we are lucky to see maybe three cars an hour. Wish they all could work so don't get me wrong but it is nice to know you do not have to run or wait a bit to do it.

Take care all and your in my thoughts just stay well and arm wraps and love.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh CB so glad we are on at same time was going to get off and saw your post. Wish WCK and LL were on. Would be fun to talk about everything and get a little bit crazy .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB so glad we are on at same time was going to get off and saw your post. Wish WCK and LL were on. Would be fun to talk about everything and get a little bit crazy .


I miss our silly nights. I got a new office chair I need to break.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I miss our silly nights. I got a new office chair I need to break.


Oh dear not another one to break in or should I say in to break. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh something good happen made me cry. Told my brother about losing all the history of family. Even pictures, marriage certificates of grandparents ect.
> 
> Well Johnny went south for the winter. Last week in the mail he sent me a package. Inside was the family tree I made for him in 2005 . All of my work was in that package. I may not have all the pictures or papers. But I have that. Will make copy of it and send his back to him.
> It got me started again so I spent one day on the computer looking up my family on both side of parents. I found treasures that I did not have. My grandfather' draft notice for world war 1. The marriage of my great grandmother and father on my dad's side. Also got into town I was born in and found my great grand's and great grands death notice in paper. I was looking to find my grandma's articles she wrote for the news paper. I also found out where my mom's family where buried. I do want to go and visit it as it is about 50 miles away. So guess what I thought was gone and it was but God is giving me new things about family that I never knew.
> 
> The site I go to is the Mormon family site. I use it when I started out the first time but have found out so much more.
> 
> As I could not before find out any information about my great grand father, father or mother . I found out the name of the town in New York he was born in. Did not know name of town but new it was in New York and the site did not list it before.
> 
> So see something good came out of it after all.
> 
> Oh WCK so far the creek or River??? has not risen it has stayed at the level where you can see the bottom of it.
> 
> Off to shop tomorrow have to get some things vegs milk and Tylenol. They have said that there is now a shortage of that. I have to have it for pain as can not take aspirin at all. Plus honey has to ick up his meds.
> 
> The good thing is now we can cross the road as since new bridge traffic as made it impossible to even cross. But now as so many are working at home or lost their jobs we are lucky to see maybe three cars an hour. Wish they all could work so don't get me wrong but it is nice to know you do not have to run or wait a bit to do it.
> 
> Take care all and your in my thoughts just stay well and arm wraps and love.


I am so happy your found all of that family things you thought you had lost. How wonderful to find those treasures you thought you had lost. It is a good idea for families to share their pics so they will never be lost.
Get all your things you need for the weekend. That is when the storage hits here.
My son asked me to make some mask for the ER . I has material but cant' find elastic. I had a few yards so made those up. I sent my son to look for it but said no time soon. I ordered from Amazon but don't know for sure when it will get in.


----------



## west coast kitty

How wonderful to come onto KP and see both of you on line! Memories of many good chats and laughs ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear not another one to break in or should I say in to break. :sm16:


Just give me something to laugh about and I can break it in. I laughed so hard at myself the other night I had tears. We were watching a 48 hours. Not a show to laugh about. They were showing a man holding what I thought was a baby with a knit hat on. Of course the hat caught my eye. I couln't understand why the baby's eyes looked so funny. I told my DD that was a weird looking baby. He said that is not a baby it is a dog. He was so upset I thought the dog was a baby. I laughed because how could I think that. Maybe I have lost my top. or my mind.

:sm11:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How wonderful to come onto KP and see both of you on line! Memories of many good chats and laughs ♥


There you are! Missed you too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

When y'all are not on I always get in trouble posting on CC. You keep me out of trouble.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK am so sorry to hear about what is happening to your family. It is so hard for your dad to lose so much then to have to stay in his room and not be able to get out and see others.
> 
> Oh do hope your brother is handling chemo o.k. . Life is not being fair right now with you and the family. I wish you peace and will ask God to give it to you. I had to find something good in each day with what dad was going though. One day on the way home from visiting with him. I look out the window of the car and the sky was so beautiful . Big fluffy clouds and sky so light blue. I just said God let me remember this time. I still remember it. It's hard I know but I just kept trying to find the good each day.
> 
> Love you dear lady and your in my thoughts and prayers


Thank you Yarnie ♥ Even though I feel so sad, there is still so much to be grateful for. DH and I are healthy and I haven't had to knit the noose yet (on-liine pics of woman knitting a noose after being cooped up with her hubby). New babies expected on both sides of the family in the next few months.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> That was sad. So much happening in the world right now. My cousins were in the tornado. The lost their homes but made it out. Only 22 hurt but no deaths. Truly a miracle. If it had not been for the virus the mall would have been full. God is watching out for us.


So hard for them to lose their homes, but grateful that no one died. Have to be grateful for our blessings where we find them


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just give me something to laugh about and I can break it in. I laughed so hard at myself the other night I had tears. We were watching a 48 hours. Not a show to laugh about. They were showing a man holding what I thought was a baby with a knit hat on. Of course the hat caught my eye. I couln't understand why the baby's eyes looked so funny. I told my DD that was a weird looking baby. He said that is not a baby it is a dog. He was so upset I thought the dog was a baby. I laughed because how could I think that. Maybe I have lost my top. or my mind.
> 
> :sm11:


Oh dear you really need to get out more. This staying home is starting to effect your mind.

Walk or ride which ever but get out of that chair do you hear me.
:sm08:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sorry for what you and your family is going thru right now. Life is too much sometimes. I understand you don't want to talk about it. I think we have all happen to us in the last few years. We will over come by the Blood of the Lamb. Love all of you!


Thank you ♥

Did your car get fixed? I like my new car and the price of gas has come down so much the last few weeks -- but we have no where to go!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We have a squirrel outside our hunting room window that eats all the birdseed. Maybe we need to make this for him.https://www.facebook.com/groups/108046649534931/permalink/1138160516523534/


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you Yarnie ♥ Even though I feel so sad, there is still so much to be grateful for. DH and I are healthy and I haven't had to knit the noose yet (on-liine pics of woman knitting a noose after being cooped up with her hubby). New babies expected on both sides of the family in the next few months.


oh my gosh a noose that is something I could do have yarn enough for about 200. May have to make more then a couple sure there are enough women out there that could use one right now.

Oh new babies , CB has a pattern she saw on TV for baby hats just the one baby wearing it look strange to her. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you ♥
> 
> Did your car get fixed? I like my new car and the price of gas has come down so much the last few weeks -- but we have no where to go!


Well you will just have to make a road trip down here me first then we will pick up CB and head for the ?? who knows where.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have a squirrel outside our hunting room window that eats all the birdseed. Maybe we need to make this for him.https://www.facebook.com/groups/108046649534931/permalink/1138160516523534/


Yes you could make it from the new we know you will break it in chair.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Thank you ♥
> 
> Did your car get fixed? I like my new car and the price of gas has come down so much the last few weeks -- but we have no where to go!


My car is ready to pick up tomorrow. My family wont' let me go anywhere so I guess it doesn't matter. The insurance paid for the axle but not the tires minus $500.
I am glad you still like your car. Crazy we are trapped right now . I haven't been out much this winter but I could have if I needed too.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh something good happen made me cry. Told my brother about losing all the history of family. Even pictures, marriage certificates of grandparents ect.
> 
> Well Johnny went south for the winter. Last week in the mail he sent me a package. Inside was the family tree I made for him in 2005 . All of my work was in that package. I may not have all the pictures or papers. But I have that. Will make copy of it and send his back to him.
> It got me started again so I spent one day on the computer looking up my family on both side of parents. I found treasures that I did not have. My grandfather' draft notice for world war 1. The marriage of my great grandmother and father on my dad's side. Also got into town I was born in and found my great grand's and great grands death notice in paper. I was looking to find my grandma's articles she wrote for the news paper. I also found out where my mom's family where buried. I do want to go and visit it as it is about 50 miles away. So guess what I thought was gone and it was but God is giving me new things about family that I never knew.
> 
> The site I go to is the Mormon family site. I use it when I started out the first time but have found out so much more.
> 
> As I could not before find out any information about my great grand father, father or mother . I found out the name of the town in New York he was born in. Did not know name of town but new it was in New York and the site did not list it before.
> 
> So see something good came out of it after all.
> 
> Oh WCK so far the creek or River??? has not risen it has stayed at the level where you can see the bottom of it.
> 
> Off to shop tomorrow have to get some things vegs milk and Tylenol. They have said that there is now a shortage of that. I have to have it for pain as can not take aspirin at all. Plus honey has to ick up his meds.
> 
> The good thing is now we can cross the road as since new bridge traffic as made it impossible to even cross. But now as so many are working at home or lost their jobs we are lucky to see maybe three cars an hour. Wish they all could work so don't get me wrong but it is nice to know you do not have to run or wait a bit to do it.
> 
> Take care all and your in my thoughts just stay well and arm wraps and love.


What a wonderful gift from your brother!! And getting even more info is a bonus. You've given me the motivation to get going on our history again. I got quite a bit of DH's done a couple of years ago but could only get info on one branch of Dad's family. I think a lot of the European records haven't been put on line yet. Thanks for giving me a project to work on while I'm staying home ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Well you will just have to make a road trip down here me first then we will pick up CB and head for the ?? who knows where.


I haven't had my clothes on or brushed my hair in so long. Pick me up and I will get ready. Anywhere would be fine with me.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't had my clothes on or brushed my hair in so long. Pick me up and I will get ready. Anywhere would be fine with me.


Oh my gosh put some clothes on what with the running around naked . No wonder the family won't let you go get the car.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh put some clothes on what with the running around naked . No wonder the family won't let you go get the car.


Silly you know I am in my pj's. My hair kinda looks like this but not that color anymore.
https://www.facebook.com/105592292822229/photos/a.875161815865269/2798655703515861/?type=3&theater


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so happy your found all of that family things you thought you had lost. How wonderful to find those treasures you thought you had lost. It is a good idea for families to share their pics so they will never be lost.
> Get all your things you need for the weekend. That is when the storage hits here.
> My son asked me to make some mask for the ER . I has material but cant' find elastic. I had a few yards so made those up. I sent my son to look for it but said no time soon. I ordered from Amazon but don't know for sure when it will get in.


As soon as word of the masks came out a lot of people started making them and now there is no elastic to be found anywhere. Then the Health Authority said the masks shouldn't be used, but nurses and doctors have both said they want them. They were also asking for scrub caps and the Health Authority is letting them be used.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> What a wonderful gift from your brother!! And getting even more info is a bonus. You've given me the motivation to get going on our history again. I got quite a bit of DH's done a couple of years ago but could only get info on one branch of Dad's family. I think a lot of the European records haven't been put on line yet. Thanks for giving me a project to work on while I'm staying home ♥


I don't know . But family site is free, and check it out .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> As soon as word of the masks came out a lot of people started making them and now there is no elastic to be found anywhere. Then the Health Authority said the masks shouldn't be used, but nurses and doctors have both said they want them. They were also asking for scrub caps and the Health Authority is letting them be used.


My son says they wear them over the N95. I wouldn't be able to breath myself. That or the surgical mask over it.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Silly you know I am in my pj's. My hair kinda looks like this but not that color anymore.
> https://www.facebook.com/105592292822229/photos/a.875161815865269/2798655703515861/?type=3&theater


is that the one with the pony tails? You do know it is the same as the baby hat dog. Its a dog I tell you its a dog.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have a squirrel outside our hunting room window that eats all the birdseed. Maybe we need to make this for him.https://www.facebook.com/groups/108046649534931/permalink/1138160516523534/


That's so cute - his own picnic table :sm09: We have black squirrels running along the back of the fence and into the trees all the time. Winkie wakes up once in a while and watches them but goes right back to sleep. She is coming up to 19 so I guess she deserves to sleep if she wants to


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> is that the one with the pony tails? You do know it is the same as the baby hat dog. Its a dog I tell you its a dog.


Now breaking the chair. I guess I have dog and baby on my mind. I haven't had my hair cut since Nov. My cousin cuts it and I looked like Elizabeth Warren so wanted it go grown now too long. I have the shaggy dog cut. There I go again. 
:sm16: :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh put some clothes on what with the running around naked . No wonder the family won't let you go get the car.


 :sm09: You always know what to say to make me laugh


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> That's so cute - his own picnic table :sm09: We have black squirrels running along the back of the fence and into the trees all the time. Winkie wakes up once in a while and watches them but goes right back to sleep. She is coming up to 19 so I guess she deserves to sleep if she wants to


Is Winkie the last? Maybe she just not in the mood to chase the squirrel.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Silly you know I am in my pj's. My hair kinda looks like this but not that color anymore.
> https://www.facebook.com/105592292822229/photos/a.875161815865269/2798655703515861/?type=3&theater


Too funny. All the salons and barber shops are closed here and DH asked me to cut his hair :sm06: He wears a hat alot!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now breaking the chair. I guess I have dog and baby on my mind. I haven't had my hair cut since Nov. My cousin cuts it and I looked like Elizabeth Warren so wanted it go grown now too long. I have the shaggy dog cut. There I go again.
> :sm16: :sm09:


What is the matter with you you've gone to the dogs. Where is Chewy when you need him.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Too funny. All the salons and barber shops are closed here and DH asked me to cut his hair :sm06: He wears a hat alot!


Oh dear my hubby to wants a hair cut. I am afraid that I just might do it if he makes me mad . I mean bald is in style now.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is Winkie the last? Maybe she just not in the mood to chase the squirrel.


Yes she's the last of her tribe. She only watches thru the window and has never gone outside in the new house.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Too funny. All the salons and barber shops are closed here and DH asked me to cut his hair :sm06: He wears a hat alot!


The governor closed all of your shops. All of people will be getting homemade cuts. 
I was thankful the vet was in this week to check Chewy out. His shots were due last month. I was afraid he would bite someone not have his shots. Poor thing still smells of skunk. Not as bad tho.
Yarnie I still chuckle when I think of Bucky.

:sm02: Wasn't that his name?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear my hubby to wants a hair cut. I am afraid that I just might do it if he makes me mad . I mean bald is in style now.


Bald with a yarn noose around their neck. 
:sm06:https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=knitted%20noose&epa=SEARCH_BOX just in case you need wck's pattern


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear my hubby to wants a hair cut. I am afraid that I just might do it if he makes me mad . I mean bald is in style now.


DB#3 has shaved his head for years and DB#2 wears his long in the back even though it's thinning on top. DH used to have very thick hair and it would get curly if he let it grow but he keeps it quite short the last few years but he doesn't like the thought of going bald.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> DB#3 has shaved his head for years and DB#2 wears his long in the back even though it's thinning on top. DH used to have very thick hair and it would get curly if he let it grow but he keeps it quite short the last few years but he doesn't like the thought of going bald.


Dh and both sons have lost their hair. I think it is the baseball hats mine have worn . The hair can't breath. They all have beard to make up for the loss on head.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> The governor closed all of your shops. All of people will be getting homemade cuts.
> I was thankful the vet was in this week to check Chewy out. His shots were due last month. I was afraid he would bite someone not have his shots. Poor thing still smells of skunk. Not as bad tho.
> Yarnie I still chuckle when I think of Bucky.
> 
> :sm02: Wasn't that his name?


yes that was his name but he was fix ya know they removed his scent gland.


----------



## west coast kitty

These are the memes that were posted so often lately


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Yes she's the last of her tribe. She only watches thru the window and has never gone outside in the new house.


That is because she loves you and does not want to wonder away from you any more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> yes that was his name but he was fix ya know they removed his scent gland.


I know but when you were walking him I bet no one knew that. Did they run from you? I would.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> These are the memes that were posted so often lately


oh dear now I need to change my depends.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> oh dear now I need to change my depends.


You better stock up, there's a shortage of them and disposable diapers too. Nurse SIL was so annoyed that someone said hospital staff could wear them if they ran out of masks :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> These are the memes that were posted so often lately


I haven't seen that last one. There have been some funny memes on facebook. I am glad people still have a sense of humor in the terrible times. The tP ones were funny too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> You better stock up, there's a shortage of them and disposable diapers too. Nurse SIL was so annoyed that someone said hospital staff could wear them if they ran out of masks :sm16:


There was a boy working in a grocery store checking people out. He had a clear plastic jug on his head . I think it was a real pic. Also someone had used maxi pads for masks. I think you could get by with a coffee filter if you had to . Maybe stapple it to your hair.
:sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't seen that last one. There have been some funny memes on facebook. I am glad people still have a sense of humor in the terrible times. The tP ones were funny too.


I still can't believe how crazy some people got with the TP. Some people were stealing it out of shopping carts when shoppers were going out to their cars. Still in short supply along with cleaning supplies and canned/frozen food. Going out for fruit and veggies tomorrow, so far they have been well stocked here but SIL says hit and miss in Edmonton.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> You better stock up, there's a shortage of them and disposable diapers too. Nurse SIL was so annoyed that someone said hospital staff could wear them if they ran out of masks :sm16:


Oh my gosh you do know what you have done someone will read this but not as it is posted and announce that there is a shortage and will believe it and tell others and it will grow out of hand and then we will be a run on it and the shelfs will be empty .

Oh well there must be baby dippers some where on shelfs we can just tape a few together . Oh no now we will have a baby dipper shelf empty problem.

Do you need some water? Seems shelfs are empty of that too. Just bring something to put it in. I have a lots just turn on the on handle and fill it up.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I haven't seen that last one. There have been some funny memes on facebook. I am glad people still have a sense of humor in the terrible times. The tP ones were funny too.


There have been lots of funny ones about pets hiding/complaining about their humans too


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> There was a boy working in a grocery store checking people out. He had a clear plastic jug on his head . I think it was a real pic. Also someone had used maxi pads for masks. I think you could get by with a coffee filter if you had to . Maybe stapple it to your hair.
> :sm09:


That sounds like a news clip of the fellow with a water cooler jug over his head, it was at one of the airports. Have to give credit for ingenuity :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I still can't believe how crazy some people got with the TP. Some people were stealing it out of shopping carts when shoppers were going out to their cars. Still in short supply along with cleaning supplies and canned/frozen food. Going out for fruit and veggies tomorrow, so far they have been well stocked here but SIL says hit and miss in Edmonton.


I know. My son and sil had to go out of town to look for tp. Their tp was in the bed of the truck when they went in another store. My sil jumped db over him letting people see the paper because she was afraid it would get stolen while they were gone. We still have trouble getting alcohol and peroxide here. I think people have stopped hording tp and have enough. There also have been a shortage of hamburger meat.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I still can't believe how crazy some people got with the TP. Some people were stealing it out of shopping carts when shoppers were going out to their cars. Still in short supply along with cleaning supplies and canned/frozen food. Going out for fruit and veggies tomorrow, so far they have been well stocked here but SIL says hit and miss in Edmonton.


Don't you find it strange that you can buy fresh fruit and veggies? but you will not see anything in frozen food section that is not pizza's ice cream or anything that is health for you???

I am with you people have lost their minds when it comes to shopping. It's like a monkey say monkey do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you do know what you have done someone will read this but not as it is posted and announce that there is a shortage and will believe it and tell others and it will grow out of hand and then we will be a run on it and the shelfs will be empty .
> 
> Oh well there must be baby dippers some where on shelfs we can just tape a few together . Oh no now we will have a baby dipper shelf empty problem.
> 
> Do you need some water? Seems shelfs are empty of that too. Just bring something to put it in. I have a lots just turn on the on handle and fill it up.


I don't understand about the water bottle shortage either. Don't they have running water and a glass?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. My son and sil had to go out of town to look for tp. Their tp was in the bed of the truck when they went in another store. My sil jumped db over him letting people see the paper because she was afraid it would get stolen while they were gone. We still have trouble getting alcohol and peroxide here. I think people have stopped hording tp and have enough. There also have been a shortage of hamburger meat.


And chicken too. Stores have put limits of 2 packages per person


----------



## Country Bumpkins

What about the handsanitizer? Can't you use soap and water in a baggy. That is what my mother did with my sister before baby wipes. Now of us died from a germ killed without hand cleaner.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. My son and sil had to go out of town to look for tp. Their tp was in the bed of the truck when they went in another store. My sil jumped db over him letting people see the paper because she was afraid it would get stolen while they were gone. We still have trouble getting alcohol and peroxide here. I think people have stopped hording tp and have enough. There also have been a shortage of hamburger meat.


Gee here we have lots of meat too. I mean I do not understand why you have to by all the junk food. We may have a store that has a good meat supplier .

I saw on the news that the police pulled over a semi truck and the truck was loaded with toilet paper. Seem the driver was selling it to highest bidder.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. My son and sil had to go out of town to look for tp. Their tp was in the bed of the truck when they went in another store. My sil jumped db over him letting people see the paper because she was afraid it would get stolen while they were gone. We still have trouble getting alcohol and peroxide here. I think people have stopped hording tp and have enough. There also have been a shortage of hamburger meat.


 :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Gee here we have lots of meat too. I mean I do not understand why you have to by all the junk food. We may have a store that has a good meat supplier .
> 
> I saw on the news that the police pulled over a semi truck and the truck was loaded with toilet paper. Seem the driver was selling it to highest bidder.


There are laws about price gouging. Someone did that in KY with the handcleaner and they shut him down. Now he has a warehouse full of it.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> And chicken too. Stores have put limits of 2 packages per person


Oh my gosh the people in your town have a meat problem too. This is getting stranger a stranger.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This is funny but sad.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10221329195970538&set=p.10221329195970538&type=3&theater


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> There are laws about price gouging. Someone did that in KY with the handcleaner and they shut him down. Now he has a warehouse full of it.


Isn't it crazy all I can think of is why.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Gee here we have lots of meat too. I mean I do not understand why you have to by all the junk food. We may have a store that has a good meat supplier .
> 
> I saw on the news that the police pulled over a semi truck and the truck was loaded with toilet paper. Seem the driver was selling it to highest bidder.


When some of the hoarders showed up on the news clips, they got into a lot of trouble with family and friends and then Amazon blocked their accounts. Most provincial premiers have put heavy penalties on people who are price gouging now. Gouging businesses probably won't get most of their customers back either.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :sm02:


Oh no that is so funny . I have to save that one and share it .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We are having trouble with groups of people at Walmart just to visit. It defeats the purpose of have to stay inside. The lot is full I am told with visiting.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> There are laws about price gouging. Someone did that in KY with the handcleaner and they shut him down. Now he has a warehouse full of it.


If he's smart, he will donate it


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> If he's smart, he will donate it


That is a good idea.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh the people in your town have a meat problem too. This is getting stranger a stranger.


Fear makes some people do strange things


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is funny but sad.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10221329195970538&set=p.10221329195970538&type=3&theater


You can dress up out of your pj's


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Fear makes some people do strange things


My FIL was in New York during WW2. He said someone pointed up and started running and everyone else started running and no one knew why they were running. Fear does make people act nuts.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh oh you know what I just found was looking on shelf on my computer table . Sticky paws . bought it to keep Willie from putting his nails in the chair. It might work if you use it on products you buy in store. It would be fun to watch people walk around with items stuck to their hands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We have online church so yes I could.


west coast kitty said:


> You can dress up out of your pj's


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> My FIL was in New York during WW2. He said someone pointed up and started running and everyone else started running and no one knew why they were running. Fear does make people act nuts.


that is true , my hubby has been nuts since he married me . I said boo the first day and he has been nuts since then. I know it isn't me it is him you know.

Well I am off now I have always been a little off.

But am tired and do need my bee tea sleep .

So thank you both for a lovely night of joy. God bless you and keep you . Arm warps and lots of love.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are having trouble with groups of people at Walmart just to visit. It defeats the purpose of have to stay inside. The lot is full I am told with visiting.


Can't do it anymore here, signs up everywhere and police have the authority to give tickets if people are closer than 6 feet and should only be immediate household groups. DH's BIL's memorial service was supposed to be in early April but had to be cancelled. I saw on the news that some couples are having virtual weddings.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> that is true , my hubby has been nuts since he married me . I said boo the first day and he has been nuts since then. I know it isn't me it is him you know.
> 
> Well I am off now I have always been a little off.
> 
> But am tired and do need my bee tea sleep .
> 
> So thank you both for a lovely night of joy. God bless you and keep you . Arm warps and lots of love.


Good night Yarnie, it was so good to chat and laugh tonight!


----------



## west coast kitty

Good night CB, sleep well ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Can't do it anymore here, signs up everywhere and police have the authority to give tickets if people are closer than 6 feet and should only be immediate household groups. DH's BIL's memorial service was supposed to be in early April but had to be cancelled. I saw on the news that some couples are having virtual weddings.


They have just put a curfew so maybe it will stop. I am sorry about your Bil's memorial. I heard of a friend of family lost their dad today. They werent able to visit him in the vet hospital and he died alone. They think they will only be able to have a grave side service for him.

I am getting off too. Love both of you. We will have to get back to our meetings. Today is the 3 anniversary of losing Joeys. She is happy so we have to be happy for her. ♥


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> They have just put a curfew so maybe it will stop. I am sorry about your Bil's memorial. I heard of a friend of family lost their dad today. They werent able to visit him in the vet hospital and he died alone. They think they will only be able to have a grave side service for him.
> 
> I am getting off too. Love both of you. We will have to get back to our meetings. Today is the 3 anniversary of losing Joeys. She is happy so we have to be happy for her. ♥


oh I did not even think about Joey death today. But ever once in a while some memory of her comes to mind.

Guess what today I was able to get toilet paper that's right I did and I got clorax's wipes. I mean what a good day this is. Oh how sad I get excited about toilet paper and disinfected wipes. What is wrong with this picture?????

It was sunny today in the low 50's so open windows to air out house. Not that it was stinky or anything . Just thought would be nice to have some fresh air in here. It was so nice. 
You know we are all blessed look we still can use internet to post to each other. Think of those who can not and do not have internet .

Well I am off my rocker so am going to go sit on it again.

Miss you LL how are you doing?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> oh I did not even think about Joey death today. But ever once in a while some memory of her comes to mind.
> 
> Guess what today I was able to get toilet paper that's right I did and I got clorax's wipes. I mean what a good day this is. Oh how sad I get excited about toilet paper and disinfected wipes. What is wrong with this picture?????
> 
> It was sunny today in the low 50's so open windows to air out house. Not that it was stinky or anything . Just thought would be nice to have some fresh air in here. It was so nice.
> You know we are all blessed look we still can use internet to post to each other. Think of those who can not and do not have internet .
> 
> Well I am off my rocker so am going to go sit on it again.
> 
> Miss you LL how are you doing?


Hey Yarnie - I went shopping yesterday and got TP too! No wipes or sanitizer on the shelves though. I made it into the grocery store without any problems but by the time I left there was a line up outside.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> They have just put a curfew so maybe it will stop. I am sorry about your Bil's memorial. I heard of a friend of family lost their dad today. They werent able to visit him in the vet hospital and he died alone. They think they will only be able to have a grave side service for him.
> 
> I am getting off too. Love both of you. We will have to get back to our meetings. Today is the 3 anniversary of losing Joeys. She is happy so we have to be happy for her. ♥


Joey is at peace but I'm sure brings back a lot of memories for her family. It makes me feel so sad for the families of those who are sick and alone when they die. I read there were 12 and 13 year kids who died alone in Europe.

How are you cousins managing after the tornado? Do they have family to stay with?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie - I went shopping yesterday and got TP too! No wipes or sanitizer on the shelves though. I made it into the grocery store without any problems but by the time I left there was a line up outside.


Oh my gosh your here I left and came back to read other topic's.

Gee we both got lucky TP sorry no sanitizer for you. I mean what are the chances we would be able to do it and actual get TP.

So who told the people when you where leaving store that TP was there and they form a line .


----------



## west coast kitty

It was cool and rainy here but Alberta got a dump of snow and cold today, the weather played an April Fool's joke on them.

DB#3 finished his 3rd chemo treatment today so that is the end of his first cycle. He has to wait almost 3 weeks for the next 3 day cycle. At least there are good drugs to stop nausea so he hasn't been sick.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Joey is at peace but I'm sure brings back a lot of memories for her family. It makes me feel so sad for the families of those who are sick and alone when they die. I read there were 12 and 13 year kids who died alone in Europe.
> 
> How are you cousins managing after the tornado? Do they have family to stay with?


It is so sad that they can not be with their love ones when they are leaving this earth. To night on TV news a lady who had her last chemo treatment for cancer was told by a doctor she should decide what she wanted done if she get virus. He then said something else. But ment to me she should know that she would be left to die as she had cancer. What is wrong with people ????


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh your here I left and came back to read other topic's.
> 
> Gee we both got lucky TP sorry no sanitizer for you. I mean what are the chances we would be able to do it and actual get TP.
> 
> So who told the people when you where leaving store that TP was there and they form a line .


 :sm09: Most grocery stores hired counters with clickers; once 50 people enter the store they don't let anyone else in until someone leaves (they have counters with clickers at exit too)

I'm ok without the sanitizer, I just spray some lysol cleaner on a hankie when I leave the house.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It was cool and rainy here but Alberta got a dump of snow and cold today, the weather played an April Fool's joke on them.
> 
> DB#3 finished his 3rd chemo treatment today so that is the end of his first cycle. He has to wait almost 3 weeks for the next 3 day cycle. At least there are good drugs to stop nausea so he hasn't been sick.


Oh I do not know what it is like but I do wish him well and praying for him.

Hubby said what if the government said they were shutting down. Then after a bit said April Fools. Boy a lot of the left would have cried foul as they live to do bits of nasties.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09: Most grocery stores hired counters with clickers; once 50 people enter the store they don't let anyone else in until someone leaves (they have counters with clickers at exit too)
> 
> I'm ok without the sanitizer, I just spray some lysol cleaner on a hankie when I leave the house.


Oh my gosh now they are counting. Heard that Lysol does the same thing as clorox's. Its just that it does not come in wet sheets like Clorox's does.

But don't tell any one as that will be the next run out of product.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I do not know what it is like but I do wish him well and praying for him.
> 
> Hubby said what if the government said they were shutting down. Then after a bit said April Fools. Boy a lot of the left would have cried foul as they live to do bits of nasties.


I haven't even done much knitting lately. I made quite a few hats, scarves and slippers to donate but none of the groups are meeting now to collect or organize donations. I was going to make a sweater for DH last year and didn't start it so maybe I should dig that out. Are you working on any projects?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh now they are counting. Heard that Lysol does the same thing as clorox's. Its just that it does not come in wet sheets like Clorox's does.
> 
> But don't tell any one as that will be the next run out of product.


I was looking for mouth wash about 3 weeks ago and the shelves were totally bare except for the little travel sizes. Since mouthwash has a bit of alcohol in it, I think people thought they could use it instead of sanitizer, but there isn't enough alcohol in the mouthwash. So then there was a run on vodka ....


----------



## west coast kitty

I gave up wine for Lent this year too ...............


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't even done much knitting lately. I made quite a few hats, scarves and slippers to donate but none of the groups are meeting now to collect or organize donations. I was going to make a sweater for DH last year and didn't start it so maybe I should dig that out. Are you working on any projects?


Just hats for some reason I can not seem to get into bigger projects. Should use the yarn I have . Want to make a boat neck sweater, but have not.

Like your idea make him something nice sure you will.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Just hats for some reason I can not seem to get into bigger projects. Should use the yarn I have . Want to make a boat neck sweater, but have not.
> 
> Like your idea make him something nice sure you will.


It's a good thing that I still have a HUGE stash but not enough of each brand/colour to make very many big projects. But I did put yarn aside for DH's sweater before I closed the shop - just haven't got around to starting it. I better ask him if he still likes the pattern and yarn.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I was looking for mouth wash about 3 weeks ago and the shelves were totally bare except for the little travel sizes. Since mouthwash has a bit of alcohol in it, I think people thought they could use it instead of sanitizer, but there isn't enough alcohol in the mouthwash. So then there was a run on vodka ....


Oh dear I knew I miss something vodka yup I gave up drinking when I was young maybe it is time to take it up again. It just might be the cure for the virus a couple of drinks well maybe a bottle would cure that but then after a bottle don't think one would care about anything least of all a virus.

You do know that as you age the Dr.s recommend a glass of wine before bed as it helps you sleep better. I think to myself why not start drinking wine in the afternoon. Bottle should be empty by the time you are ready for bed. Heck you will be asleep by diner so you won't even have to worry about doing that either cooking I mean.


----------



## west coast kitty

We always had quite a few people walking their dogs in the neighbourhood, but now there are even more and also parents out walking with their kids. Many people are out of work now and parks, libraries and rec centres are all closed so there aren't many places for people to go.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> It's a good thing that I still have a HUGE stash but not enough of each brand/colour to make very many big projects. But I did put yarn aside for DH's sweater before I closed the shop - just haven't got around to starting it. I better ask him if he still likes the pattern and yarn.


Well if he does not you can make something nice for yourself. I am glad you are making things for charity. I think your mom would be to.

Senior center here is asking for food donations for the elderly . I have to call them and put together a few bags . It is bad enough that they are confinded but to not be able to afford food.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We always had quite a few people walking their dogs in the neighbourhood, but now there are even more and also parents out walking with their kids. Many people are out of work now and parks, libraries and rec centres are all closed so there aren't many places for people to go.


The same here lots of people out and about. Never saw so many before this started. Also less traffic on the roads so easy to get around.

I miss the library and the poor people who have little ones and can not use park.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear I knew I miss something vodka yup I gave up drinking when I was young maybe it is time to take it up again. It just might be the cure for the virus a couple of drinks well maybe a bottle would cure that but then after a bottle don't think one would care about anything least of all a virus.
> 
> You do know that as you age the Dr.s recommend a glass of wine before bed as it helps you sleep better. I think to myself why not start drinking wine in the afternoon. Bottle should be empty by the time you are ready for bed. Heck you will be asleep by diner so you won't even have to worry about doing that either cooking I mean.


I don't know if they still do it, but my grandmother had a prescription for a bedtime shot of brandy in the nursing home to help her sleep. That was in the late 90's. Because it was a prescription all the different taxes were taken off; that brought the price down to almost half what it sells for in the liquor store. We can't buy liquor in grocery stores - have to go to liquor stores.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lent forgot Easter is a bit away. Saw one house with Easter Bunny on lawn. Don't think people are into it this year. 

Finial took down Christmas stuff. Hubby has not put snow shovel or snow blowers away yet.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well if he does not you can make something nice for yourself. I am glad you are making things for charity. I think your mom would be to.
> 
> Senior center here is asking for food donations for the elderly . I have to call them and put together a few bags . It is bad enough that they are confinded but to not be able to afford food.


I've been making a big batch of stew, meat sauce, or casserole once a week and putting a package together for a friend of ours that used to eat out at senior's discount cafes. All restaurants and food service are closed except for take out or delivery.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know if they still do it, but my grandmother had a prescription for a bedtime shot of brandy in the nursing home to help her sleep. That was in the late 90's. Because it was a prescription all the different taxes were taken off; that brought the price down to almost half what it sells for in the liquor store. We can't buy liquor in grocery stores - have to go to liquor stores.


I did not know that here I think ever grocery store has liquor department except for Walmart and that I do not understand. Walmart sells everything I mean everything, except wine ect. Now that is funny. I love the check out line in the liquor part of the store never a long line to check out so fast in and out.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I've been making a big batch of stew, meat sauce, or casserole once a week and putting a package together for a friend of ours that used to eat out at senior's discount cafes. All restaurants and food service are closed except for take out or delivery.


Oh you are a love to do that for them. Same here all restaurants are closed except for carry outs. I really worry about all the small business here and the people who work for them. It has to be awful for all concern.


----------



## theyarnlady

Getting off now WCK. 
Stay well and arm wraps and love. Have a good nights sleep.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Lent forgot Easter is a bit away. Saw one house with Easter Bunny on lawn. Don't think people are into it this year.
> 
> Finial took down Christmas stuff. Hubby has not put snow shovel or snow blowers away yet.


Grocery store had chocolate bunnies and eggs on the shelves but I didn't see anyone putting them in their carts. DH always gets me a chocolate bunny, wonder if he will remember this year? Turkey hasn't been on sale so far so I'm not sure if I'll roast a whole bird this year. I won't pay over $30 for a small turkey so maybe I'll just do turkey thighs.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Getting off now WCK.
> Stay well and arm wraps and love. Have a good nights sleep.


Good night Yarnie; sleep well ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> oh I did not even think about Joey death today. But ever once in a while some memory of her comes to mind.
> 
> Guess what today I was able to get toilet paper that's right I did and I got clorax's wipes. I mean what a good day this is. Oh how sad I get excited about toilet paper and disinfected wipes. What is wrong with this picture?????
> 
> It was sunny today in the low 50's so open windows to air out house. Not that it was stinky or anything . Just thought would be nice to have some fresh air in here. It was so nice.
> You know we are all blessed look we still can use internet to post to each other. Think of those who can not and do not have internet .
> 
> Well I am off my rocker so am going to go sit on it again.
> 
> Miss you LL how are you doing?


I'm here. Just staying inside all the time except for groceries. Feeling very isolated. And very frightened of this virus.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> It was cool and rainy here but Alberta got a dump of snow and cold today, the weather played an April Fool's joke on them.
> 
> DB#3 finished his 3rd chemo treatment today so that is the end of his first cycle. He has to wait almost 3 weeks for the next 3 day cycle. At least there are good drugs to stop nausea so he hasn't been sick.


Hi WCK. Chemo is difficult. I'm glad to hear about anti nausea drugs. I hope your DB is doing ok. Praying for him.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I gave up wine for Lent this year too ...............


You are strong. With this virus, I need my wine.


----------



## Lukelucy

CB,

I hope your mother is ok. I just read about it. Didn't know before. Wish I had known so I could have supported you more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

__ https://www.facebook.com/jaime.couture.7/posts/10221938566236042


Our hospital and my church with others.Praying over the sick.


----------



## theyarnlady

I have to stay away from the TV. It is so depressing to hear and see what is going on in our world.

I am not saying bury my head in the sand. But after a while you can get so depressed and fine nothing good in life. But there is good things just takes a bit longer to find them. 

I hope all are well and am thinking about the three of you and your families . ll

Praying for you and miss you all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I have to stay away from the TV. It is so depressing to hear and see what is going on in our world.
> 
> I am not saying bury my head in the sand. But after a while you can get so depressed and fine nothing good in life. But there is good things just takes a bit longer to find them.
> 
> I hope all are well and am thinking about the three of you and your families . ll
> 
> Praying for you and miss you all.


I don't like the news either. I am just staying busy. We have stayed in this winter after Christmas so nothing new on staying inside. 
My son said the hospital is full right now. The main person that spread the virus didn't die but he infected so many with the virus. Both our boys and girl are working long hours at the ER and Renal care. My son won't let the grands come over because he is afraid we will get the virus. They come over and wave and text us. Sad what everyone is going thru. We are all going thru it together tho. Walmart is only letting us get one meat at a time and no lettuce. Plenty of toilet paper tho. :sm05: Being from the 50's we have gone thru worse. We will overcome. amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> 
> I hope your mother is ok. I just read about it. Didn't know before. Wish I had known so I could have supported you more.


I think you did know. Don't feel bad LL. It was Sept last year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I gave up wine for Lent this year too ...............


You only have a few more days and you can have your wine again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear I knew I miss something vodka yup I gave up drinking when I was young maybe it is time to take it up again. It just might be the cure for the virus a couple of drinks well maybe a bottle would cure that but then after a bottle don't think one would care about anything least of all a virus.
> 
> You do know that as you age the Dr.s recommend a glass of wine before bed as it helps you sleep better. I think to myself why not start drinking wine in the afternoon. Bottle should be empty by the time you are ready for bed. Heck you will be asleep by diner so you won't even have to worry about doing that either cooking I mean.


 :sm09: That is why I don't drink either. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I've been making a big batch of stew, meat sauce, or casserole once a week and putting a package together for a friend of ours that used to eat out at senior's discount cafes. All restaurants and food service are closed except for take out or delivery.


You are so sweet. ♥
How is your brother doing? And your Daddy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I did not know that here I think ever grocery store has liquor department except for Walmart and that I do not understand. Walmart sells everything I mean everything, except wine ect. Now that is funny. I love the check out line in the liquor part of the store never a long line to check out so fast in and out.


They sell wine and beer at our Walmart.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I'm here. Just staying inside all the time except for groceries. Feeling very isolated. And very frightened of this virus.


If you wear your mask and wash your hands while you are out I think you will be fine.
Our town looks like Christmas on the streets and at the grocery stores. I don't understand why people won't stay home. They are the ones spreading the virus .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Joey is at peace but I'm sure brings back a lot of memories for her family. It makes me feel so sad for the families of those who are sick and alone when they die. I read there were 12 and 13 year kids who died alone in Europe.
> 
> How are you cousins managing after the tornado? Do they have family to stay with?


Yes that would be sad to be alone with you die. I can't imagine.
My cousins are fighters. They were staying in the blown up house. My aunt and uncle sent them their camper so they could live in that. Plus they still don't have electricity .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It was cool and rainy here but Alberta got a dump of snow and cold today, the weather played an April Fool's joke on them.
> 
> DB#3 finished his 3rd chemo treatment today so that is the end of his first cycle. He has to wait almost 3 weeks for the next 3 day cycle. At least there are good drugs to stop nausea so he hasn't been sick.


How is DB doing now. I missed this post. Yes their are good meds for nausea. I never got sick in that way. I had the other problems tho. Can he eat?


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I have to stay away from the TV. It is so depressing to hear and see what is going on in our world.
> 
> I am not saying bury my head in the sand. But after a while you can get so depressed and fine nothing good in life. But there is good things just takes a bit longer to find them.
> 
> I hope all are well and am thinking about the three of you and your families . ll
> 
> Praying for you and miss you all.


I feel the same way you do, YL. It is all so very sad and frightening.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you did know. Don't feel bad LL. It was Sept last year.


Yes, I remember. I thought it was something entirely new. Praying for your dear mother.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you wear your mask and wash your hands while you are out I think you will be fine.
> Our town looks like Christmas on the streets and at the grocery stores. I don't understand why people won't stay home. They are the ones spreading the virus .


They should stay home.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is DB doing now. I missed this post. Yes their are good meds for nausea. I never got sick in that way. I had the other problems tho. Can he eat?


WCK, please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## theyarnlady

CB one meat and no lettuce but toilet paper. The world has gone mad I tell you, just mad. No it is just Walmart and every grocery store . Here lots of meat and veggies and no limit. But woe to you if you are looking for toilet paper. Either shevels are empty or limit of one per person. That's where it helps to have lots of family shopping sperate. Just think if you have seven children and they are older then say ten what you will have a whole year worth.


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> I feel the same way you do, YL. It is all so very sad and frightening.


Didn't mean to make you feel sad. I found something to do watch animal program . Lots of good programs. Also Maine cabin builders, Create TV, Not enough hours in the day to watch all of them. Does this sound like some one who is glued to TV and now is brain nummy??? Well yes I am.

We are to have snow next week where is that global warming?????

CB they will never stay home they do not understand what it means to cause another person's illness. Sad but true

Hope the family especial your nurses stay health and thank them for me for doing what they are. Kindness is a measure of a persons love.


----------



## theyarnlady

Have a Blessed Resurrection Day

He is with us .


----------



## theyarnlady

Thinking of you WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> CB one meat and no lettuce but toilet paper. The world has gone mad I tell you, just mad. No it is just Walmart and every grocery store . Here lots of meat and veggies and no limit. But woe to you if you are looking for toilet paper. Either shevels are empty or limit of one per person. That's where it helps to have lots of family shopping sperate. Just think if you have seven children and they are older then say ten what you will have a whole year worth.


You are funny!♥
Yes very crazy. My youngest son is our runner. He can sniff out the toilet paper and alcohol Not drink just 90 proof. 
I have made over 30 mask. Still waiting on more elastic. My son wears them to ER then someone buys one off of him. I have given away too. If I have left overs from Ds work I will take them to Carti when I go for my next appointment. Some wear them when they take chemo. That is a little I can give back for all the did for me.
We were going to parking lot Easter service but pastor sent a message it has been called off for our storms. We would still have to listen to the radio so will just watch online service.
Happy Resurrection Sunday to my friends! He is Risen in deed. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't mean to make you feel sad. I found something to do watch animal program . Lots of good programs. Also Maine cabin builders, Create TV, Not enough hours in the day to watch all of them. Does this sound like some one who is glued to TV and now is brain nummy??? Well yes I am.
> 
> We are to have snow next week where is that global warming?????
> 
> CB they will never stay home they do not understand what it means to cause another person's illness. Sad but true
> 
> Hope the family especial your nurses stay health and thank them for me for doing what they are. Kindness is a measure of a persons love.


I don't think people will understand until they are the ones dying.
Thank you for good wishes for my kids. Same for your kids that work in healthcare too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Thinking of you WCK.


Me too!


----------



## west coast kitty

Happy Easter Friends. This is such a surreal year that the promise is even more important. Prayers that everyone stays safe and healthy.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK. Chemo is difficult. I'm glad to hear about anti nausea drugs. I hope your DB is doing ok. Praying for him.


Thanks LL, so far he is doing fairly well with chemo.

How is you doing? Hope you are getting everything you need.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> You are strong. With this virus, I need my wine.


DH & I are looking forward to having a glass of wine with dinner tomorrow. DH loves his turkey and I was able to get a small 11 pounder. I'll package some of the leftovers for friends nad DH will deliver to their doorstep. What are you doing for Easter?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I have to stay away from the TV. It is so depressing to hear and see what is going on in our world.
> 
> I am not saying bury my head in the sand. But after a while you can get so depressed and fine nothing good in life. But there is good things just takes a bit longer to find them.
> 
> I hope all are well and am thinking about the three of you and your families . ll
> 
> Praying for you and miss you all.


I'm watching too much news and most of it is very depressing. There are also good news stories of communities pulling together to help each other out but the longer it lasts, the worse it is. I should watch less, but I can't help myself.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't like the news either. I am just staying busy. We have stayed in this winter after Christmas so nothing new on staying inside.
> My son said the hospital is full right now. The main person that spread the virus didn't die but he infected so many with the virus. Both our boys and girl are working long hours at the ER and Renal care. My son won't let the grands come over because he is afraid we will get the virus. They come over and wave and text us. Sad what everyone is going thru. We are all going thru it together tho. Walmart is only letting us get one meat at a time and no lettuce. Plenty of toilet paper tho. :sm05: Being from the 50's we have gone thru worse. We will overcome. amen.


Lots of prayers for your family, such a scary and stressful time in the hospitals. Many of our medical and support staff are so exhausted and in many cases don't have enough supplies. I think they are right to keep their distance from you and DH.

We haven't had limits on produce but most meat is limited to 2 packages, same with other things in short supply.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are so sweet. ♥
> How is your brother doing? And your Daddy?


DB is doing ok so far. It needs to be warmer than 15C (about 60F) before he can walk outside and that isn't about to happen too soon so he isn't happy about that. Dad is very frustrated that he can't go out either. His meals are brought in to his apartment and staff come in 4 times to give him his meds but otherwise he just watches tv or sleeps. His cataracts are bad enough that he can't read or do jigsaw puzzles anymore.

But we are so grateful that there haven't been any virus cases in his building. The nursing homes and care facilities that have been infected have been hit very hard with quite a few deaths with residents and staff getting sick which makes it so much harder to give residents proper care. There have been real horror stories coming out of some of the care facilities.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> They sell wine and beer at our Walmart.


All liquor has to be sold in separate buildings here.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that would be sad to be alone with you die. I can't imagine.
> My cousins are fighters. They were staying in the blown up house. My aunt and uncle sent them their camper so they could live in that. Plus they still don't have electricity .


Hope they can rebuild soon but everyone needs their power and water asap.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is DB doing now. I missed this post. Yes their are good meds for nausea. I never got sick in that way. I had the other problems tho. Can he eat?


He can eat but needs to be reminded to drink more water. DSIL is doing a great job of looking after him. He gets tired easily and has brain fog for a few hours after chemo. The next 3 treatments start on April 20.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't mean to make you feel sad. I found something to do watch animal program . Lots of good programs. Also Maine cabin builders, Create TV, Not enough hours in the day to watch all of them. Does this sound like some one who is glued to TV and now is brain nummy??? Well yes I am.
> 
> We are to have snow next week where is that global warming?????
> 
> CB they will never stay home they do not understand what it means to cause another person's illness. Sad but true
> 
> Hope the family especial your nurses stay health and thank them for me for doing what they are. Kindness is a measure of a persons love.


We've been watching home makeovers on HGTV, George Washington, Cleopatra and other historical figures History, all kinds of interesting programs on Smithsonian, and scaring ourselves with crime and mayhem on Investigation Discovery, and way too many news programs. It's a good thing the weather is warming up and I can spend more time in the yard or read on the deck.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are funny!♥
> Yes very crazy. My youngest son is our runner. He can sniff out the toilet paper and alcohol Not drink just 90 proof.
> I have made over 30 mask. Still waiting on more elastic. My son wears them to ER then someone buys one off of him. I have given away too. If I have left overs from Ds work I will take them to Carti when I go for my next appointment. Some wear them when they take chemo. That is a little I can give back for all the did for me.
> We were going to parking lot Easter service but pastor sent a message it has been called off for our storms. We would still have to listen to the radio so will just watch online service.
> Happy Resurrection Sunday to my friends! He is Risen in deed. ♥


Bless you for making the masks, I'm sure everyone is grateful for them.

A lot of people are making masks and scrub caps here too. I don't sew but have some no-sew patterns and DH had a few of packs of N95 masks that he used when he was working on projects. I wear one of the N95 when I go for groceries now.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Easter Friends. This is such a surreal year that the promise is even more important. Prayers that everyone stays safe and healthy.


thank you it is lovely


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL, so far he is doing fairly well with chemo.
> 
> How is you doing? Hope you are getting everything you need.


Glad to hear that he is doing ok with chemo. I hope he isn't too sick. Please let us know.

We are ok. I just worry about what is going to happen to all of us.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL, so far he is doing fairly well with chemo.
> 
> How is you doing? Hope you are getting everything you need.


Glad to hear that he is doing ok with chemo. I hope he isn't too sick. Please let us know.

We are ok. I just worry about what is going to happen to all of us.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> DH & I are looking forward to having a glass of wine with dinner tomorrow. DH loves his turkey and I was able to get a small 11 pounder. I'll package some of the leftovers for friends nad DH will deliver to their doorstep. What are you doing for Easter?


We - just the two of us - had a ham for Easter. It was very quiet. Turkey is wonderful. My favorite.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I hope everyone had a nice Easter. We didn't. We woke up to torrential rains. We didn't go to the parking lot church as our yard was flooded. Thunder and lightning until 2:00 PM. We got almost 4". Then the sun came out so pretty. The warning went off again about 8:00 . We were warned of high winds. Just as it started with wind the storm with more rain came in and we lost our power. There are almost 100,000 still out of power. It could be a 2 weeks before we have power. I was worried about my mother. She had enough oxygen for the night. She got her generator going today for her machine. She had 2 trees down. I think it was a tree tops tornado. If that makes sense. Large trees are down for miles and miles on top of houses and cars. Thank God only 1 old man died in his home. We only got limbs down here with a big flood. Our workshop was flooded with lots of torn up sticks and leaves. Our side road was like a water fall. It has washed our gravel down to the pond.We went up town and drugstores are closed most stores already closed. All the stop lights were out. Walmart is open but the power had gone out there last night. The hospital is still working on getting power back on.We have a generator going right now. You have to drive for miles with long lines to get gas for it. I feel like we are living in the Twlight Zone. Tornadoes in Al. and La. The south needs prayers. I hate to have bad news all the time. Love y'all take care!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> He can eat but needs to be reminded to drink more water. DSIL is doing a great job of looking after him. He gets tired easily and has brain fog for a few hours after chemo. The next 3 treatments start on April 20.


Drinking water is so important. I remember that nasty chemical taste. I am glad DB can still eat. He needs lots of protein as it heals. He has my prayers. Chemo is just as bad as you think it maybe. Sorry to say but it is. It does kill the cancer so that is good news. Prayers for his net round. I am sure SIL is going a great job tending to DB. 
XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope everyone had a nice Easter. We didn't. We woke up to torrential rains. We didn't go to the parking lot church as our yard was flooded. Thunder and lightning until 2:00 PM. We got almost 4". Then the sun came out so pretty. The warning went off again about 8:00 . We were warned of high winds. Just as it started with wind the storm with more rain came in and we lost our power. There are almost 100,000 still out of power. It could be a 2 weeks before we have power. I was worried about my mother. She had enough oxygen for the night. She got her generator going today for her machine. She had 2 trees down. I think it was a tree tops tornado. If that makes sense. Large trees are down for miles and miles on top of houses and cars. Thank God only 1 old man died in his home. We only got limbs down here with a big flood. Our workshop was flooded with lots of torn up sticks and leaves. Our side road was like a water fall. It has washed our gravel down to the pond.We went up town and drugstores are closed most stores already closed. All the stop lights were out. Walmart is open but the power had gone out there last night. The hospital is still working on getting power back on.We have a generator going right now. You have to drive for miles with long lines to get gas for it. I feel like we are living in the Twlight Zone. Tornadoes in Al. and La. The south needs prayers. I hate to have bad news all the time. Love y'all take care!


https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/other/one-killed-in-easter-storms-in-arkansas/vi-BB12yima


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope everyone had a nice Easter. We didn't. We woke up to torrential rains. We didn't go to the parking lot church as our yard was flooded. Thunder and lightning until 2:00 PM. We got almost 4". Then the sun came out so pretty. The warning went off again about 8:00 . We were warned of high winds. Just as it started with wind the storm with more rain came in and we lost our power. There are almost 100,000 still out of power. It could be a 2 weeks before we have power. I was worried about my mother. She had enough oxygen for the night. She got her generator going today for her machine. She had 2 trees down. I think it was a tree tops tornado. If that makes sense. Large trees are down for miles and miles on top of houses and cars. Thank God only 1 old man died in his home. We only got limbs down here with a big flood. Our workshop was flooded with lots of torn up sticks and leaves. Our side road was like a water fall. It has washed our gravel down to the pond.We went up town and drugstores are closed most stores already closed. All the stop lights were out. Walmart is open but the power had gone out there last night. The hospital is still working on getting power back on.We have a generator going right now. You have to drive for miles with long lines to get gas for it. I feel like we are living in the Twlight Zone. Tornadoes in Al. and La. The south needs prayers. I hate to have bad news all the time. Love y'all take care!


Oh, CB. I hope all is ok by now. I'm sorry you went through such an ordeal. I am afraid that on top of this virus, there is going to be a very bad hurricane somewhere and dig this country in deeper. Please take care of yourself and family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We are ok. We have generators. It could be weeks before we get power but we will make it. So many have lost their homes from the South Easter . I feel so bad for them. You take care too LL.



Lukelucy said:


> Oh, CB. I hope all is ok by now. I'm sorry you went through such an ordeal. I am afraid that on top of this virus, there is going to be a very bad hurricane somewhere and dig this country in deeper. Please take care of yourself and family.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope everyone had a nice Easter. We didn't. We woke up to torrential rains. We didn't go to the parking lot church as our yard was flooded. Thunder and lightning until 2:00 PM. We got almost 4". Then the sun came out so pretty. The warning went off again about 8:00 . We were warned of high winds. Just as it started with wind the storm with more rain came in and we lost our power. There are almost 100,000 still out of power. It could be a 2 weeks before we have power. I was worried about my mother. She had enough oxygen for the night. She got her generator going today for her machine. She had 2 trees down. I think it was a tree tops tornado. If that makes sense. Large trees are down for miles and miles on top of houses and cars. Thank God only 1 old man died in his home. We only got limbs down here with a big flood. Our workshop was flooded with lots of torn up sticks and leaves. Our side road was like a water fall. It has washed our gravel down to the pond.We went up town and drugstores are closed most stores already closed. All the stop lights were out. Walmart is open but the power had gone out there last night. The hospital is still working on getting power back on.We have a generator going right now. You have to drive for miles with long lines to get gas for it. I feel like we are living in the Twlight Zone. Tornadoes in Al. and La. The south needs prayers. I hate to have bad news all the time. Love y'all take care!


Prayers for you and your community ♥ Has your power come back yet? How is your Mama doing?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Drinking water is so important. I remember that nasty chemical taste. I am glad DB can still eat. He needs lots of protein as it heals. He has my prayers. Chemo is just as bad as you think it maybe. Sorry to say but it is. It does kill the cancer so that is good news. Prayers for his net round. I am sure SIL is going a great job tending to DB.
> XX


Thank you ♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, CB. I hope all is ok by now. I'm sorry you went through such an ordeal. I am afraid that on top of this virus, there is going to be a very bad hurricane somewhere and dig this country in deeper. Please take care of yourself and family.


How are you doing LL? Are you able to get out with your dog?

The weather here has warmed up a lot the past week and it's nice to go for a little walk.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are ok. We have generators. It could be weeks before we get power but we will make it. So many have lost their homes from the South Easter . I feel so bad for them. You take care too LL.


Losing our homes would be traumatic at any time but it's so much worse with all of the shutdowns and restrictions now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for you and your community ♥ Has your power come back yet? How is your Mama doing?


Thank you! Our power is not on. Mama is going ok. Neighbors and my DS are tending to her. The town has most of their power on. Lots of outside town are still down. So many houses with big trees in their roofs . We are nothing as bad as them. We are blessed even if we have no power and 5 trees down in our woods. Just not on anything. They work crews are working hard to get everyone's power back on.


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh CB I am so sorry to hear what is happening to you and your family.

I so understand what you are going through. All I can do is pray for you and the family.

I am glad to hear your mother was o.k.

I do so hope that you have power and soon. 

I just want to send you a big hug.


----------



## theyarnlady

Having people here who will be protesting the stay at home. They want their jobs back. How long can they go on with out income and take care of their families.

The governor here added more months to the virus stay at home.

He has lifted some rules, but the one most of us do not like is opening golf course's. The problem with that is no one can walk in state parks ect. Now I know lots of people golf but not everyone. Seems they could control the number of people who enter parks just like golf course's too. 

Plus we do not like the monkey see monkey do that governor is doing Michigan was the first to do it.


----------



## theyarnlady

The latest shortage, I can not believe it.

Went to store to pick up some angel hair pasta. Shelves were empty except for a few boxes of angel pasta. Above was sign limit of three boxes of any pasta products. I mean really , no more macaroni, bow ties, shells ect. on the shelves. This is just crazy toilet paper, water, now pasta????

It is madness we are losing it because of this stay home lose jobs and having no money to even buy food. 

I am lucky we do not have that problem here. Want to get to food pantry and share some.

The farmers here are dumping milk as they have no one buying it. The government is talking about buying it and giving it to food pantry's. Farmer's here are getting depress and lots of worry about them. Many people are getting depress and I fear that they will take their lives. This is not good at all


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh CB I am so sorry to hear what is happening to you and your family.
> 
> I so understand what you are going through. All I can do is pray for you and the family.
> 
> I am glad to hear your mother was o.k.
> 
> I do so hope that you have power and soon.
> 
> I just want to send you a big hug.


We are ok. My mother got her power on tonight. She is so happy and so is my son. He has been running back and forth helping all of us. Thanks for the prayers. We are waiting for our power . Thank God we have a generator for DH to watch tv and for me to compute. :sm16: :sm24: 
I receive your big hug and sending to you!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> The latest shortage, I can not believe it.
> 
> Went to store to pick up some angel hair pasta. Shelves were empty except for a few boxes of angel pasta. Above was sign limit of three boxes of any pasta products. I mean really , no more macaroni, bow ties, shells ect. on the shelves. This is just crazy toilet paper, water, now pasta????
> 
> It is madness we are losing it because of this stay home lose jobs and having no money to even buy food.
> 
> I am lucky we do not have that problem here. Want to get to food pantry and share some.
> 
> The farmers here are dumping milk as they have no one buying it. The government is talking about buying it and giving it to food pantry's. Farmer's here are getting depress and lots of worry about them. Many people are getting depress and I fear that they will take their lives. This is not good at all


Angel hair is my favorite. I glad you got some. I saw that about milk. So sad when someone could enjoy it . The country is in a mess and will turn some to God. He is what is needed during this crisis. I hope no one takes their live. One dentist here did that after just a few weeks. Our vet is closing down since he can't get help to work. He is retirement age but we hate to see him go. He has been our vet for 40 years of pets. Life doesn't stay the same. We still have to count our Blessings even in the mist of this storm.


----------



## theyarnlady

I am happy things are getting a bit better for you CB. Saw to night on news more storms down there. I am sorry to see what is happening to people there. I wonder how Bonnie is and if she and family are o.k.

Gave up knitting doing hat and made so many mistakes put it down .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> I am happy things are getting a bit better for you CB. Saw to night on news more storms down there. I am sorry to see what is happening to people there. I wonder how Bonnie is and if she and family are o.k.
> 
> Gave up knitting doing hat and made so many mistakes put it down .


Power has slowly came back on the last few days. I am sure not all have it on it. We got ours back on Saturday night and it has stayed on. We had rain last night but not storms. Sunny today. Grateful for the sun.
Bonnie is ok I think she was on facebook yesterday.
I have ripped my top so many times. I guess we can't think with all that is going on in the world. We can pick up our knitting another time.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing LL? Are you able to get out with your dog?
> 
> The weather here has warmed up a lot the past week and it's nice to go for a little walk.


Hi WCK,

Yes, getting out with dog. Our female died last July. Our male golden is getting very old. He has kidney trouble. Very high blood pressure. He's on BP meds and they aren't working. Seeing the vet on Thursday. He's not going to last very long (who knows how long). Thank you for asking.

Hope all is ok with you.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> The latest shortage, I can not believe it.
> 
> Went to store to pick up some angel hair pasta. Shelves were empty except for a few boxes of angel pasta. Above was sign limit of three boxes of any pasta products. I mean really , no more macaroni, bow ties, shells ect. on the shelves. This is just crazy toilet paper, water, now pasta????
> 
> It is madness we are losing it because of this stay home lose jobs and having no money to even buy food.
> 
> I am lucky we do not have that problem here. Want to get to food pantry and share some.
> 
> The farmers here are dumping milk as they have no one buying it. The government is talking about buying it and giving it to food pantry's. Farmer's here are getting depress and lots of worry about them. Many people are getting depress and I fear that they will take their lives. This is not good at all


It's so upsetting to dump milk. Plus, food - can hardly find what I need.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Hope y'all get to enjoy the day! 

121: 1-2 I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence comes my help.

2 My help comes from the Lord, which made heaven and earth.

Love y'all!


----------



## theyarnlady

Have to enjoy day the sun was out and in the 70's. Had to thank God with a smile and love.


Oh LL so sad to hear about your dog. Can only say it hurts to see a pet we love sick or die . Thoughts and prayers with you now.

WCK how are you how is your father doing and your brother. My prayers for them both and for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Hi Yarnie!
I just found this.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=878562109286775


So cute. I hope you can see it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK,
> 
> Yes, getting out with dog. Our female died last July. Our male golden is getting very old. He has kidney trouble. Very high blood pressure. He's on BP meds and they aren't working. Seeing the vet on Thursday. He's not going to last very long (who knows how long). Thank you for asking.
> 
> Hope all is ok with you.


So very sorry to hear about your dog, I know how much it hurts to see him getting frail. How is he doing now, did the vet have more meds for him?

We're ok; happy the weather is better so we can putter outside when it's not raining.

Thinking of you and giving you hugs ♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> It's so upsetting to dump milk. Plus, food - can hardly find what I need.


A few meat processing plants have been shut down after workers got sick. It's hit and miss what's available for meat and it's rationed to 1 or 2 packs per customer. Also hit and miss for cleaning supplies, hygiene products, canned goods, pasta, flour ... but produce has been in pretty good supply but more expensive.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope y'all get to enjoy the day!
> 
> 121: 1-2 I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence comes my help.
> 
> 2 My help comes from the Lord, which made heaven and earth.
> 
> Love y'all!


♥♥ Love you too. How are you doing?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Have to enjoy day the sun was out and in the 70's. Had to thank God with a smile and love.
> 
> Oh LL so sad to hear about your dog. Can only say it hurts to see a pet we love sick or die . Thoughts and prayers with you now.
> 
> WCK how are you how is your father doing and your brother. My prayers for them both and for you.


So nice to enjoy the sun! We've had a few sunny days between the rain and it's so nice to putter outside.

Thanks for your prayers. DB is getting better, chemo is shrinking the tumours and he doesn't have pain in his lower back now. He still has to be very careful not to go outside if it's cool and to avoid people and stay close to home because his lungs are still healing.

How are you and your family doing?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Yarnie!
> I just found this.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=878562109286775
> 
> 
> So cute. I hope you can see it.


I loved it! Thanks for posting link.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Yarnie!
> I just found this.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=878562109286775
> 
> 
> So cute. I hope you can see it.


Oh I love it thanks for sharing it.

Also please tell your nurses in family thank you on this nurses day. They are the best and will be praying for them too.


----------



## theyarnlady

I got a email from a friend who sent me a pic. of feet with blue gloves on them. It really crack me up. told her great now we will have a run on them and either rationing or all gone .

Hey to LL how are you doing with all that is happening. Have you been able to get out for a bit?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> So nice to enjoy the sun! We've had a few sunny days between the rain and it's so nice to putter outside.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers. DB is getting better, chemo is shrinking the tumours and he doesn't have pain in his lower back now. He still has to be very careful not to go outside if it's cool and to avoid people and stay close to home because his lungs are still healing.
> 
> How are you and your family doing?


Glad to hear from you, and how family is doing. We are fine here just a bit off our rockers and heading for the nut house soon. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> A few meat processing plants have been shut down after workers got sick. It's hit and miss what's available for meat and it's rationed to 1 or 2 packs per customer. Also hit and miss for cleaning supplies, hygiene products, canned goods, pasta, flour ... but produce has been in pretty good supply but more expensive.


Yes now I have seen all of what you have mention. I mean flour my gosh went to store and shelf empty. So I went to Farm and Fleet and guess what got the last bag. Also have found if I can't find it in store head to Dollar store. Never been there until this started happening. Meat have been filling up freezer before all of this started so only have to get a few things. After losing all meat ect. in freezer from the flood. We had to get new one and have it almost full of meat and fish and vegs. Lots of vegs frozen too. God must have know what I needed to get and made it possible for us to do this. Must now remember to share it with others too.

All for now stay well and do not go crazy with staying in get out there and walk get some sun shine and remember every day to find something good and keep it in you r heart and mind.

Mine was remembering coming home from seeing dad and looking up at blue sky and big fluffy clouds and asking God to help me remember that day and I did just a few days ago.
God bless now and arm wraps for today and every day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> So nice to enjoy the sun! We've had a few sunny days between the rain and it's so nice to putter outside.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers. DB is getting better, chemo is shrinking the tumours and he doesn't have pain in his lower back now. He still has to be very careful not to go outside if it's cool and to avoid people and stay close to home because his lungs are still healing.
> 
> How are you and your family doing?


That is great news about DB. Was the pain from the cancer or treatment? Yes he needs to stay away from everyone for awhile.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I love it thanks for sharing it.
> 
> Also please tell your nurses in family thank you on this nurses day. They are the best and will be praying for them too.


Some to your nurse kids. Thanks for the prayers. I hope your GD is making it thru this mess. I forgot is your GS a nurse too?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Yes now I have seen all of what you have mention. I mean flour my gosh went to store and shelf empty. So I went to Farm and Fleet and guess what got the last bag. Also have found if I can't find it in store head to Dollar store. Never been there until this started happening. Meat have been filling up freezer before all of this started so only have to get a few things. After losing all meat ect. in freezer from the flood. We had to get new one and have it almost full of meat and fish and vegs. Lots of vegs frozen too. God must have know what I needed to get and made it possible for us to do this. Must now remember to share it with others too.
> 
> All for now stay well and do not go crazy with staying in get out there and walk get some sun shine and remember every day to find something good and keep it in you r heart and mind.
> 
> Mine was remembering coming home from seeing dad and looking up at blue sky and big fluffy clouds and asking God to help me remember that day and I did just a few days ago.
> God bless now and arm wraps for today and every day.


We have all had troubles in the last few years but so many good times too. I am thankful to have all of you during these past few years. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Have to enjoy day the sun was out and in the 70's. Had to thank God with a smile and love.
> 
> Oh LL so sad to hear about your dog. Can only say it hurts to see a pet we love sick or die . Thoughts and prayers with you now.
> 
> WCK how are you how is your father doing and your brother. My prayers for them both and for you.


Hi, YL. He's still hanging in there. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> So very sorry to hear about your dog, I know how much it hurts to see him getting frail. How is he doing now, did the vet have more meds for him?
> 
> We're ok; happy the weather is better so we can putter outside when it's not raining.
> 
> Thinking of you and giving you hugs ♥♥


Hi WCK, he's hanging in there with lots of meds from the vet. I had to go out the other night for a few minutes. My husband was in bed. Our dog went into the bedroom, looked for me, then went to the door and stayed there until I got home. He's my dog!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> So nice to enjoy the sun! We've had a few sunny days between the rain and it's so nice to putter outside.
> 
> Thanks for your prayers. DB is getting better, chemo is shrinking the tumours and he doesn't have pain in his lower back now. He still has to be very careful not to go outside if it's cool and to avoid people and stay close to home because his lungs are still healing.
> 
> How are you and your family doing?


I must have missed this. I didn't know he had cancer. Where is his cancer? What kind? I am praying for him.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> I got a email from a friend who sent me a pic. of feet with blue gloves on them. It really crack me up. told her great now we will have a run on them and either rationing or all gone .
> 
> Hey to LL how are you doing with all that is happening. Have you been able to get out for a bit?


Yes, YL a little. I'm making bread, going to the grocery store once a week, and tending chickens once a week (I get to keep the eggs). That's about it!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Yes now I have seen all of what you have mention. I mean flour my gosh went to store and shelf empty. So I went to Farm and Fleet and guess what got the last bag. Also have found if I can't find it in store head to Dollar store. Never been there until this started happening. Meat have been filling up freezer before all of this started so only have to get a few things. After losing all meat ect. in freezer from the flood. We had to get new one and have it almost full of meat and fish and vegs. Lots of vegs frozen too. God must have know what I needed to get and made it possible for us to do this. Must now remember to share it with others too.
> 
> All for now stay well and do not go crazy with staying in get out there and walk get some sun shine and remember every day to find something good and keep it in you r heart and mind.
> 
> Mine was remembering coming home from seeing dad and looking up at blue sky and big fluffy clouds and asking God to help me remember that day and I did just a few days ago.
> God bless now and arm wraps for today and every day.


I was upset that there is no flour. I found some and put it in the freezer.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have all had troubles in the last few years but so many good times too. I am thankful to have all of you during these past few years. ♥


We love you, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins




----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyXYm_Ohxrc&feature=share&fbclid=IwAR3acW8P5v2oYyP6bIYdKqFj3km4B8NDwEFjgmD-F2M8gdWAtuJcXzU9GaA


She's good. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

How is everyone? Doing good here. Arkansas is opening back up. I am waiting for my hair appointment. Yuk I have an ugly do right now. ha.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is everyone? Doing good here. Arkansas is opening back up. I am waiting for my hair appointment. Yuk I have an ugly do right now. ha.


Hi CB. Hair places aren't open here. I can't wait. I'm a mess! Terrible hair. Good to know you are doing good.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is everyone? Doing good here. Arkansas is opening back up. I am waiting for my hair appointment. Yuk I have an ugly do right now. ha.


Hi CB. Hair places aren't open here. I can't wait. I'm a mess! Terrible hair. Good to know you are doing good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Hair places aren't open here. I can't wait. I'm a mess! Terrible hair. Good to know you are doing good.


I bet you look great.♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet you look great.♥


No! Wednesday is my hair appointment day!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> No! Wednesday is my hair appointment day!!!


Mine too tomorrow. Way past time.

:sm22:


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine too tomorrow. Way past time.
> 
> :sm22:


How is your hair? My is colored and cut a little differently. Short.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> How is your hair? My is colored and cut a little differently. Short.


Too short. He cut about 4 inches off. It is cool tho. It is 95 today with heat index of 110. Oh my I am not going to do well this summer. Next hair appointment is late August. I hope you enjoy your new style and color.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Too short. He cut about 4 inches off. It is cool tho. It is 95 today with heat index of 110. Oh my I am not going to do well this summer. Next hair appointment is late August. I hope you enjoy your new style and color.


I'm getting used to it. I'm going to keep it that way (if she can repeat it). You had a lot taken off. I bet you look great.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

If you watch the Trump rally tonight my GS is in VIP section. The twenty year old with beard and black shirt. Haha. He is to the right about 8 rows up.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you watch the Trump rally tonight my GS is in VIP section. The twenty year old with beard and black shirt. Haha. He is to the right about 8 rows up.


Wow! I'm sorry I didn't watch! I would have loved to see him. VIP section! Maybe I can find it on the internet?


----------



## west coast kitty

Happy Independence Day!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Thank you WCK!


----------



## Lukelucy

How is everyone doing. Checking in (finally).


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> How is everyone doing. Checking in (finally).


Hot but fine. How are you and everyone else doing?


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hot but fine. How are you and everyone else doing?


I need to check in more here. Hotter than hell here. I'm surviving. It is not easy...


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I need to check in more here. Hotter than hell here. I'm surviving. It is not easy...


I thought y'all were cooler than us. We are happy we are in low 90's with a break in heat index. Since menopause I can't take the heat.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought y'all were cooler than us. We are happy we are in low 90's with a break in heat index. Since menopause I can't take the heat.


We get really hot here - and cold! Hope you are well. I still have hot flashes. They haven't gone away.. I'm going to my grave with them!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> We get really hot here - and cold! Hope you are well. I still have hot flashes. They haven't gone away.. I'm going to my grave with them!


I still have the hot flashes too. Not as bad but still do. Summer is so hard having them. Our summer hasn't been as hot. We haven't made it to 100 degrees yet. Humidity is what kills us so it is the heat index that makes it so bad.


----------



## Janeway

Hi ladies, been long time no post but missed each of you. Hubby had both knees replaced & doing great & I’m plugging along. Daughter doing a lot for us these days & she has returned to work after 3 months working from home. We aren’t going to FL as we need too much help with everything so will miss the nice weather!
How are all of you doing as I’ve noticed not much activity on this page so sending Love & Hugs! Janeway


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Great to hear from you Janie. I had wondered about you.Sorry to hear about DH but now he has brand new Knees. You hang in there you are doing great. Thank God for daughters. Love and hugs back to you.


Janeway said:


> Hi ladies, been long time no post but missed each of you. Hubby had both knees replaced & doing great & I'm plugging along. Daughter doing a lot for us these days & she has returned to work after 3 months working from home. We aren't going to FL as we need too much help with everything so will miss the nice weather!
> How are all of you doing as I've noticed not much activity on this page so sending Love & Hugs! Janeway


----------



## Janeway

Thanks Country Bumpkins as good to hear from you too as I miss this site & the people on here but won’t go to the attic. I was very sick in January but still here & drs are amazed that I pulled through a lung infection that I think I had Covid-19. Thought I was a goner & drs thought so too but God is good just left me very weak.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Thanks Country Bumpkins as good to hear from you too as I miss this site & the people on here but won't go to the attic. I was very sick in January but still here & drs are amazed that I pulled through a lung infection that I think I had Covid-19. Thought I was a goner & drs thought so too but God is good just left me very weak.


Sad to hear of you not being able to go to Florida. I know you and DH enjoyed it so much. God sure takes care of you!


----------



## Janeway

Yes, God is very good to me & DH.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi ladies hope all is well . LL how are you doing?"


In the low 70's here and 60's at night. It is so nice.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Hi ladies hope all is well . LL how are you doing?"
> 
> In the low 70's here and 60's at night. It is so nice.


Yarnie!! So good to see you! How are you? I'm doing ok, making do with all of life's changes. DH and I have been keeping busy with renos. Our new kitchen will be installed this week and DH is still working on our ensuite bath.


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> Thanks Country Bumpkins as good to hear from you too as I miss this site & the people on here but won't go to the attic. I was very sick in January but still here & drs are amazed that I pulled through a lung infection that I think I had Covid-19. Thought I was a goner & drs thought so too but God is good just left me very weak.


So sorry to hear that you haven't been well and will have to miss going to FL this year but glad that you are recovering and have your DH and daughter to help you.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie!! So good to see you! How are you? I'm doing ok, making do with all of life's changes. DH and I have been keeping busy with renos. Our new kitchen will be installed this week and DH is still working on our ensuite bath.


It is so good to hear your post, I Have held you in my thoughts and prayers.

Oh a new kitchen and bath that sounds so nice.

So much has happen here not good, but getting through it all. PM CB will let her tell you about it.

Computer went down during Cov 19 and could not get it fix as no stores open . Neighbor had triple by pass so could not ask him. Lap top and tablet had no virus protection so did not want to use until could get some help. 
When Best buy open took computer in two times and then had Greek Squad come to house. Hate wearing mast , don't like new normal hate when someone says it. I like the normal and want it back. :sm13:

Things are getting back to some what normal here.

How is your dad and brother doing?

How are you doing?

I really miss you all here.

Nice to see you and something and someone normal again.

I like that word normal can you tell.

I am thinking of holding a protest against new normal want to join?

At least I would get some exercise, not a long march and and we do not have to block roads to stop cars. Just carry signs that say no new normal.

:sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

Oh you left and now I am posting to myself oh well that is what I get for not keeping in touch with you.


----------



## theyarnlady

If life handed you coconuts would you break up ? 

What would you do if a fly landed on your nose? Swap it or blow air on it?

Just things to ponder when you can't think straight . Lean a bit to the right may help.


----------



## theyarnlady

want to share this with you all if you come here and read this. Franklin Graham because of all that is happening in this Country . He is inviting thousands of other believers for prayers in Washington , D.C. on Saturday, September 26 . They will meet at the Lincoln Memorial at noon and march across the National Mall to U.S. capitol . Please share this with others and to register go to PrayerMarch2020.com


If you can not go please pray on that day for our nation.


----------



## theyarnlady

theyarnlady said:


> want to share this with you all if you come here and read this. Franklin Graham because of all that is happening in this Country . He is inviting thousands of other believers for prayers in Washington , D.C. on Saturday, September 26 . They will meet at the Lincoln Memorial at noon and march across the National Mall to U.S. capitol . Please share this with others and to register go to PrayerMarch2020.com
> 
> If you can not go please pray on that day for our nation.


Want to add I will not be going wish I could but praying for this nation is something I will be doing.


----------



## theyarnlady

We have the smoke here from the fires out west. They are really suffering. Talk to my son and he said they could not work Friday due to the smoke. 

One man said on the news they have been asking the state of Calif. for years to clean away the dead trees and brush . But nothing was done, now people have nothing their homes , business ect.. are gone. This is so very sad .


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> We have the smoke here from the fires out west. They are really suffering. Talk to my son and he said they could not work Friday due to the smoke.
> 
> One man said on the news they have been asking the state of Calif. for years to clean away the dead trees and brush . But nothing was done, now people have nothing their homes , business ect.. are gone. This is so very sad .


Hi Yarnie! It's very smoky here too. Haven't seen the sun for 3 or 4 days now. Prayers for your DS and DIL to stay safe. And for you to stay in and not breathe the smoke.


----------



## theyarnlady

We finial have dry weather rain for 7 days straight. Plus it warm up, I mean warm we were in the low 50's and 40's . I mean it was cold. I mean it was long john weather. 

We are just know getting peppers that we planted. They grew like trees and no peppers. They are a little late and do not think they will amount to anything. I will just have to get to farmers market and get some .


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Want to add I will not be going wish I could but praying for this nation is something I will be doing.


Prayers desperately needed for all of us. The world seems to have gone crazy.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> We finial have dry weather rain for 7 days straight. Plus it warm up, I mean warm we were in the low 50's and 40's . I mean it was cold. I mean it was long john weather.
> 
> We are just know getting peppers that we planted. They grew like trees and no peppers. They are a little late and do not think they will amount to anything. I will just have to get to farmers market and get some .


Our farmer's markets have some produce but a lot of the larger farms have had trouble getting help to do weeding and harvesting. Some have had to plough the crops under. This is because of covid.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie! It's very smoky here too. Haven't seen the sun for 3 or 4 days now. Prayers for your DS and DIL to stay safe. And for you to stay in and not breathe the smoke.


Isn't it something with all this smoke coming across the country and even in to Canada .

At least now the mask are good to wear now. Hate the buggers and wearing them is just a pain. You can not tell when people are talking what their face is saying.

I did have a good laugh at the store last month. A man at the end of the store row and I at the other. To funny came racing up the row . When he got to me . He said beat you , I win. It was a belly laugh for me.


----------



## west coast kitty

The smoke has turned our weather cooler. I hope we get some rain too. The whole west coast could use a nice steady rain without wind or lightening.

Is your son going to stay out west or is he thinking of coming back to WI?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it something with all this smoke coming across the country and even in to Canada .
> 
> At least now the mask are good to wear now. Hate the buggers and wearing them is just a pain. You can not tell when people are talking what their face is saying.
> 
> I did have a good laugh at the store last month. A man at the end of the store row and I at the other. To funny came racing up the row . When he got to me . He said beat you , I win. It was a belly laugh for me.


We are just north of the fires so much closer than you are. This year we haven't had any big wild fires but have had quite a few smaller ones.

I wear a mask when I go shopping - at first wearing it fogged up my glasses, but I've got used to it and it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Our farmer's markets have some produce but a lot of the larger farms have had trouble getting help to do weeding and harvesting. Some have had to plough the crops under. This is because of covid.


That is so sad to hear. We had farmers dumping milk here as no one was buying it. They finial had a deal with states to buy milk to help feed people who lost their jobs.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We are just north of the fires so much closer than you are. This year we haven't had any big wild fires but have had quite a few smaller ones.
> 
> I wear a mask when I go shopping - at first wearing it fogged up my glasses, but I've got used to it and it doesn't bother me anymore.


I so understand the fog thing . Its hard enough to see with glasses and mask coming up to your eye lids but when you get fog up gee . I am think a cane is the next thing I will need if it keeps up.

Oh gosh you are that close, do you see any sun ? We do see a bit here but not like it should.

Glad you are not having wild fires . It is not a good thing to have up there with all the forest there.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> That is so sad to hear. We had farmers dumping milk here as no one was buying it. They finial had a deal with states to buy milk to help feed people who lost their jobs.


Some milk dumping was done here too. Without hotels and restaurants there wasn't as much demand. The same was true for potato farmers - seems most potatoes are served in restaurants, hotels and cruise ships than in homes. It took a while to work out how to get milk from farms to food banks.

A lot of farm work was done by foreign workers and many couldn't come into the country or had to quarantine before they could work. There were also a few farms that had outbreaks. Years ago a lot of farm work was done by students.


----------



## theyarnlady

Wild Willie did me in . I was knitting a hat with 3 strands of yarn. Well guess what . Look down when in bedroom and then look again could not believe what I saw. He had yarn wrap around his body and feet. I mean he went through two rooms undoing yarn . Hat was still in tac, but oh my . What fun to undo the yarn and rewind it all. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Hi Wck and Yarnie. I can't believe we are online at the same time.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Wck and Yarnie. I can't believe we are online at the same time.


Hey lady me three time to pull up a chair and uncork the bottle of wine and cause a bit of trouble. :sm08:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I so understand the fog thing . Its hard enough to see with glasses and mask coming up to your eye lids but when you get fog up gee . I am think a cane is the next thing I will need if it keeps up.
> 
> Oh gosh you are that close, do you see any sun ? We do see a bit here but not like it should.
> 
> Glad you are not having wild fires . It is not a good thing to have up there with all the forest there.


No sun at all. Yesterday Vancouver was rated the worst city in the world for air pollution. But we are so blessed compared to people dealing with the fires. I read that some of the fires were deliberately set - that is so evil.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Wild Willie did me in . I was knitting a hat with 3 strands of yarn. Well guess what . Look down when in bedroom and then look again could not believe what I saw. He had yarn wrap around his body and feet. I mean he went through two rooms undoing yarn . Hat was still in tac, but oh my . What fun to undo the yarn and rewind it all. :sm16:


Willie thought you needed some help :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi Wck and Yarnie. I can't believe we are online at the same time.


Hi CB!! It's been so long since we together. I've so missed our chats. How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Some milk dumping was done here too. Without hotels and restaurants there wasn't as much demand. The same was true for potato farmers - seems most potatoes are served in restaurants, hotels and cruise ships than in homes. It took a while to work out how to get milk from farms to food banks.
> 
> A lot of farm work was done by foreign workers and many couldn't come into the country or had to quarantine before they could work. There were also a few farms that had outbreaks. Years ago a lot of farm work was done by students.


OH that is so sad to think of all the food that was wasted and the lost of money to the farmers too. We had same trouble here with workers from other countries could not get in.
A lot of the young workers that came from other country that came to the Dells a resort town were sent home because they got the virus and most of the business up there closed after a few weeks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hey lady me three time to pull up a chair and uncork the bottle of wine and cause a bit of trouble. :sm08:


It has been along time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Hi CB!! It's been so long since we together. I've so missed our chats. How are you doing?


I am doing good.
I have been down and out because of DD's divorce but other than that ok.


----------



## west coast kitty

The kitchen reno is looking great - we're very happy with it. The new floors were laid and the cupboards and island installed. Measurement for new counters was done late last week and now we have to wait for another 2 - 3 weeks for them to be delivered and installed. Then the backsplash and plumbing can be done and new appliances moved into place. In the meantime we are still camping out in the living/dining room.

DH is still working on our ensuite bath reno too. He is very methodical and does great work but takes a long time. It's worth waiting for.


----------



## theyarnlady

I am sure you will enjoy this. Since flood I do not put much in basement. But do like to hang clothes up down there when weather is bad. Hubby put up clothes line for me. 

Well last week went down to get some food out of freezer and take down some clothes that were dry. 

Well you have not heard a scream till you heard mine. A cross between a lion roar and a elephants noise. 
It was caused by a vole He first ran in front of me then I ran the other way then he ran my way and this went on about two mins. Then Love of my life ask what I was yelling for. My gosh come and see he thought it was funny. I did not see the humor in it at all.

He set a trap and later that day vole went to vole heaven and I went down in basement again . As I told hubby he would have to do all the clothes washing ect.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am doing good.
> I have been down and out because of DD's divorce but other than that ok.


So hard for you and the whole family :sm03:


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> The kitchen reno is looking great - we're very happy with it. The new floors were laid and the cupboards and island installed. Measurement for new counters was done late last week and now we have to wait for another 2 - 3 weeks for them to be delivered and installed. Then the backsplash and plumbing can be done and new appliances moved into place. In the meantime we are still camping out in the living/dining room.
> 
> DH is still working on our ensuite bath reno too. He is very methodical and does great work but takes a long time. It's worth waiting for.


Oh that has to be so much fun to see it all changed. It sounds like hubby is having a great time though . Keeps him out of trouble.

I remember when LL was moving into house and all the planning that went into it. She was happy about that.
I wonder how she is doing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The kitchen reno is looking great - we're very happy with it. The new floors were laid and the cupboards and island installed. Measurement for new counters was done late last week and now we have to wait for another 2 - 3 weeks for them to be delivered and installed. Then the backsplash and plumbing can be done and new appliances moved into place. In the meantime we are still camping out in the living/dining room.
> 
> DH is still working on our ensuite bath reno too. He is very methodical and does great work but takes a long time. It's worth waiting for.


I really do want to see pics. I am glad you are happy. Sorry you had to wait 2-3 weeks. I guess you won't have it ready for Thanksgiving. Husbands usually take them time but he is doing a good job.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I am sure you will enjoy this. Since flood I do not put much in basement. But do like to hang clothes up down there when weather is bad. Hubby put up clothes line for me.
> 
> Well last week went down to get some food out of freezer and take down some clothes that were dry.
> 
> Well you have not heard a scream till you heard mine. A cross between a lion roar and a elephants noise.
> It was caused by a vole He first ran in front of me then I ran the other way then he ran my way and this went on about two mins. Then Love of my life ask what I was yelling for. My gosh come and see he thought it was funny. I did not see the humor in it at all.
> 
> He set a trap and later that day vole went to vole heaven and I went down in basement again . As I told hubby he would have to do all the clothes washing ect.


Send Willie down there and let him be the mighty hunter!


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am doing good.
> I have been down and out because of DD's divorce but other than that ok.


Am so sorry to hear that CB. It is hard on everyone having to go through it all. Lois and I talk about what was happening to her son and that was bad.

How is the weather by you? can not believe all the hurricanes that are coming down south. Saw in one you state got hit too, with bad weather.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Send Willie down there and let him be the mighty hunter!


If only that bugger was a sleep in the chair the whole time. He does that a lot now that he is getting older. Both he and the hubby.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I really do want to see pics. I am glad you are happy. Sorry you had to wait 2-3 weeks. I guess you won't have it ready for Thanksgiving. Husbands usually take them time but he is doing a good job.


We might squeak in just before Thanksgiving (Oct 12). I'll post pics when it's done. The counters are quartz and take longer to cut since covid slows down production. It's ok though..

The laundry room is our little kitchenette because it has a big sink. I found out that I can't boil the kettle and use the microwave at the same time without blowing the breaker. Also can't use the little electric grill in the living room and have the dining room light on at the same time


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Am so sorry to hear that CB. It is hard on everyone having to go through it all. Lois and I talk about what was happening to her son and that was bad.
> 
> How is the weather by you? can not believe all the hurricanes that are coming down south. Saw in one you state got hit too, with bad weather.


It is an ugly divorce. Can't wait until the court date. Canceled twice but planned again on Nov.12.
We got a lot of rain from the hurricane last month. I don't know if Sally will do that to use. We will see. It was hot but not as hot today with a cool breeze. We are happy we didn't get the 100s again this year. 
Are you getting cooler yet?
What about you WCK? Aren't you cold with that weather cold front?


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> If only that bugger was a sleep in the chair the whole time. He does that a lot now that he is getting older. Both he and the hubby.


How old is he now? Our Winkie is 19 and usually sleeps a lot too except for her middle of the night musical productions just to let us know she's awake and can still sing :sm23: She has not been happy with all the change and commotion in the house over the last month. She hates change


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We might squeak in just before Thanksgiving (Oct 12). I'll post pics when it's done. The counters are quartz and take longer to cut since covid slows down production. It's ok though..
> 
> The laundry room is our little kitchenette because it has a big sink. I found out that I can't boil the kettle and use the microwave at the same time without blowing the breaker. Also can't use the little electric grill in the living room and have the dining room light on at the same time


Nice to have a sink in the laundry. Can you put extension cords to other rooms for the grill. Microwaves and coffee pots pull alot of juice. I know it is a pain but will be so beautiful when it is finished.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that has to be so much fun to see it all changed. It sounds like hubby is having a great time though . Keeps him out of trouble.
> 
> I remember when LL was moving into house and all the planning that went into it. She was happy about that.
> I wonder how she is doing.


She hasn't been online in awhile. She said they are having a hot summer. I know she had to cancel her over seas trip.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We might squeak in just before Thanksgiving (Oct 12). I'll post pics when it's done. The counters are quartz and take longer to cut since covid slows down production. It's ok though..
> 
> The laundry room is our little kitchenette because it has a big sink. I found out that I can't boil the kettle and use the microwave at the same time without blowing the breaker. Also can't use the little electric grill in the living room and have the dining room light on at the same time


I am sorry but I am laughing too boil kettle and use Microwave at same time and grill and light in other room. Maybe next project should be an out door kitchen enclosed in case of bad weather


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> How old is he now? Our Winkie is 19 and usually sleeps a lot too except for her middle of the night musical productions just to let us know she's awake and can still sing :sm23: She has not been happy with all the change and commotion in the house over the last month. She hates change


I feel for poor Winkie wow 19 I would not like things changing if I were 19 how many years is that in human life. Dose not matter age wise , I feel the same as her.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> She hasn't been online in awhile. She said they are having a hot summer. I know she had to cancel her over seas trip.


That is to bad about heat for her and no trip.

It was hot here for a bit about three weeks but now it has cooled down . Weather like we get in Oct. now. Just strange been a strange summer here.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is an ugly divorce. Can't wait until the court date. Canceled twice but planned again on Nov.12.
> We got a lot of rain from the hurricane last month. I don't know if Sally will do that to use. We will see. It was hot but not as hot today with a cool breeze. We are happy we didn't get the 100s again this year.
> Are you getting cooler yet?
> What about you WCK? Aren't you cold with that weather cold front?


We were in the mid 50's today, but the heat bothers me more than cooler weather so I didn't mind. The Farmer's Almanac says we are in for a colder winter than usual, will have to wait and see.

Still praying for your DD and your whole family. Divorce is stressful at the best of times and so much worse when it's ugly.

DB#3 got his PET scan results. Not what we wanted to hear - 2 more spots on right lung.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nice to have a sink in the laundry. Can you put extension cords to other rooms for the grill. Microwaves and coffee pots pull alot of juice. I know it is a pain but will be so beautiful when it is finished.


I'll move the little table with the grill to another wall next time I use it. Yesterday was the first time it was dark enough to turn the light on while making dinner. The new fridge is plugged into the same wall so it's on the same circuit too. Hopefully the other wall isn't on the same circuit too.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> We were in the mid 50's today, but the heat bothers me more than cooler weather so I didn't mind. The Farmer's Almanac says we are in for a colder winter than usual, will have to wait and see.
> 
> Still praying for your DD and your whole family. Divorce is stressful at the best of times and so much worse when it's ugly.
> 
> DB#3 got his PET scan results. Not what we wanted to hear - 2 more spots on right lung.


Oh no that is sad. I am sorry to hear that they found more spots. Will be praying for him.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I am sorry but I am laughing too boil kettle and use Microwave at same time and grill and light in other room. Maybe next project should be an out door kitchen enclosed in case of bad weather


I'm afraid to suggest it to DH!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I'm afraid to suggest it to DH!


you may be right another plan to do may just put every thing electric out of wack.


----------



## theyarnlady

Will say good night now WCK and CB try to get on tomorrow night . 

Take care and God Bless.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I feel for poor Winkie wow 19 I would not like things changing if I were 19 how many years is that in human life. Dose not matter age wise , I feel the same as her.


19 would put her up in the early 90's in human years. She's lost some weight and doesn't eat much but is otherwise healthy. I will love it when it's all done but I don't like living through the changes either. For such a tiny cat she has a VERY loud voice, especially at 3 am!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh no that is sad. I am sorry to hear that they found more spots. Will be praying for him.


Thanks Yarnie ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We were in the mid 50's today, but the heat bothers me more than cooler weather so I didn't mind. The Farmer's Almanac says we are in for a colder winter than usual, will have to wait and see.
> 
> Still praying for your DD and your whole family. Divorce is stressful at the best of times and so much worse when it's ugly.
> 
> DB#3 got his PET scan results. Not what we wanted to hear - 2 more spots on right lung.


Thanks for the prayers for DD and boys. Only God know the end to this one. It has been a trial but everyone is leaning on their faith that everything will be alright.
So sorry to hear about DB#3. What is the next step in treatment? I pray for you too and your daddy and brothers. Plus Keith doing all of the handy man work. He is a prize.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the prayers for DD and boys. Only God know the end to this one. It has been a trial but everyone is leaning on their faith that everything will be alright.
> So sorry to hear about DB#3. What is the next step in treatment? I pray for you too and your daddy and brothers. Plus Keith doing all of the handy man work. He is a prize.


I'm definitely blessed with my handy man! Today he put in the shower doors and it was only 1 trip to Canadian Tire.

DB#3 is waiting for an appointment with the surgeon to see what options are. For now he doesn't want more chemo.

Today was supposed to be the first official day where indoor visits were allowed in Dad's building but everything is on hold now including outdoor visits. Someone with a connection to his building has tested positive for covid so they are all back in isolation mode until everyone is tested and the investigation complete. Dad doesn't fully understand what's going on and is frustrated.


----------



## Janeway

Praying for y’all!


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi Everyone,

I'm here. Finally. I haven't had a chance to read and catch up. How is everyone doing today. It's cold here!


----------



## Janeway

Hi Lukelucy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I think fall is around the corner. It was in the 70's today. Rainy but cooler. Hi LL and Janie!


----------



## Janeway

Hi sweet lady!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think fall is around the corner. It was in the 70's today. Rainy but cooler. Hi LL and Janie!


We have fall here - full blown. Temps in the 80's which is beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Hi sweet lady!


Hi Janeway! Are you in Florida? We have a rental for next April and I'm afraid we won't make it. Virus.


----------



## Lukelucy

I hope everyone has their flu shot. Very important this year. I'm told the worry is having Covid and the flu at the same time.


----------



## Janeway

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Janeway! Are you in Florida? We have a rental for next April and I'm afraid we won't make it. Virus.


No, not able to to this year as DH had both knees replaced but he is doing very well. We are afraid if the virus & if we get sick away from home, we won't have anyone to see after us. DD lives close.


----------



## west coast kitty

Good to see you LL and Janie and that you're doing ok. DH and I are also doing ok. Our kitchen and bath renos are still works in progress (kitchen done by contractors and bath done by DH). Kitchen counters will be installed later this week and then the sink and dishwasher can be plumbed in -- it will be so nice to have a functional kitchen again.

My Dad's supported living building has been on full outbreak for almost 2 weeks now. Thankfully Dad doesn't have covid, but there are 15 cases in the building. The province has sent in more nursing and support staff and everyone is locked down. He doesn't really understand what's going on and is frustrated and depressed about being locked down again.

DB#3 will have cancer surgery on his lung again in early Oct.

We did get good news though - one of our nephews is engaged to his long time girlfriend. She's a sweet person and we're all very happy for them. The wedding will be sometime next fall and hopefully covid is no longer an issue at that point.


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> No, not able to to this year as DH had both knees replaced but he is doing very well. We are afraid if the virus & if we get sick away from home, we won't have anyone to see after us. DD lives close.


We have a rental for April 2021. I doubt we will be able to make it happen. It's wiser to stay home.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Good to see you LL and Janie and that you're doing ok. DH and I are also doing ok. Our kitchen and bath renos are still works in progress (kitchen done by contractors and bath done by DH). Kitchen counters will be installed later this week and then the sink and dishwasher can be plumbed in -- it will be so nice to have a functional kitchen again.
> 
> My Dad's supported living building has been on full outbreak for almost 2 weeks now. Thankfully Dad doesn't have covid, but there are 15 cases in the building. The province has sent in more nursing and support staff and everyone is locked down. He doesn't really understand what's going on and is frustrated and depressed about being locked down again.
> 
> DB#3 will have cancer surgery on his lung again in early Oct.
> 
> We did get good news though - one of our nephews is engaged to his long time girlfriend. She's a sweet person and we're all very happy for them. The wedding will be sometime next fall and hopefully covid is no longer an issue at that point.


It's great to hear from you, WCK. I'm sorry your Dad has to go through this. Any your DB #3. Please let me know how they both are doing. Congratulations on your nephew's engagement. Love is most important.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think fall is around the corner. It was in the 70's today. Rainy but cooler. Hi LL and Janie!


Boy, am I behind here. I will try to check in more often. How is everyone? Can you update me as to how the virus is effecting you? How is it in your area?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Birthday Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Merry Christmas friends! Love to all! It is all about Him.♥


----------



## Janeway

Merry Christmas to all. Staying home & hubby’s knees are healing great so God is good to us - NO COVID!
I’m trying to knit shawls again to keep busy, but sliw going as fingers have arthritis.
Daughters called this morning to wish us a Merry Christmas & only see one daughter at a distance when she delivers groceries.
We have lost 3 friends with Covid so stay safe as better days are coming as God sent the 2 stars to remind us that he is still with us!


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi Everyone,

Happy Holidays. Happy New Year! It's a tough one. We were alone - which I dread. I hope everyone is staying happy and healthy.

WCK - how are you? Your dad? Your DB? Please let me know.

HI, CB. How are you?

Yarnie??? How are you?

Who am I missing??


----------



## Lukelucy

I'm late! Happy Birthday (belated), Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Birthday Lukelucy!


----------



## Janeway

Hi, I’m in a hospital getting a pacemaker as heart stop 2 times. Still kicking though just tired. Wishing all happiness!
Jane way.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

Janeway said:


> Hi, I'm in a hospital getting a pacemaker as heart stop 2 times. Still kicking though just tired. Wishing all happiness!
> Jane way.


I'll be thinking of you and will throw in a few prayers as well. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Hi, I'm in a hospital getting a pacemaker as heart stop 2 times. Still kicking though just tired. Wishing all happiness!
> Jane way.


Oh no Janie! You are a fighter so know you will do fine. Keep us posted. Sending love and prayers to you!♥


----------



## Janeway

Thanks as I need prayers!


----------



## west coast kitty

I hope you had a wonderful birthday Lukelucy!

Janie you've had so many health issues over the years; keeping you in my prayers for successful surgery and strength in healing.


----------



## west coast kitty

How are you doing KFN?


----------



## west coast kitty

It's still hot and smoky here. Are you still having lots of rain CB? Sending you pm.


----------



## west coast kitty

This is Shiloh, the newest addition to the family. She needed a new home when relatives of our friends moved to the Island to look after a family member and they can't have pets in the building. She's 13 and very gentle but still anxious about being in a new home with new people. Our 20 year old Winkie isn't too happy about the new addition but thankfully they aren't aggressive with each other.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

west coast kitty said:


> How are you doing KFN?


Hanging in there.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

west coast kitty said:


> This is Shiloh, the newest addition to the family. She needed a new home when relatives of our friends moved to the Island to look after a family member and they can't have pets in the building.  She's 13 and very gentle but still anxious about being in a new home with new people. Our 20 year old Winkie isn't too happy about the new addition but thankfully they aren't aggressive with each other.


Awwww. What a pretty girl.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's still hot and smoky here. Are you still having lots of rain CB? Sending you pm.


A few days ago we got a little rain. We were in the 100's then. Now in low 90's. Sorry to hear you still have the smoke and so much heat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> This is Shiloh, the newest addition to the family. She needed a new home when relatives of our friends moved to the Island to look after a family member and they can't have pets in the building. She's 13 and very gentle but still anxious about being in a new home with new people. Our 20 year old Winkie isn't too happy about the new addition but thankfully they aren't aggressive with each other.


Shiloh is pretty. I bet Winkie is a little jealous. Good news no aggression. I hope it stays that way. Everyone knows you are a good pet parent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Hanging in there.


 I hope you are. Life it hard but you have your faith to help you out. XX


----------



## Janeway

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you had a wonderful birthday Lukelucy!
> 
> Janie you've had so many health issues over the years; keeping you in my prayers for successful surgery and strength in healing.


Thanks, WCK, as it is a struggle daily but I'm still here & have lost several friends so life is good.
I'm recovering from the pacemaker with arm restrictions & arm getting stiff & having difficulty sleeping with sling on at night!
God is good to me.
Daughter got me new IPHONE so I'm using it to play solitaire! HA
Sending love ❤ to all!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> I hope you had a wonderful birthday Lukelucy!
> 
> Janie you've had so many health issues over the years; keeping you in my prayers for successful surgery and strength in healing.


Thank you WCK. I'm late here. I need to check in more often. There was a lapse of time where there weren't any posts and I let it go.

Janeway, let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Lukelucy!


Thank you so much, CB. I'll check in more often now that I know you're here. I hope you are doing well.

Hugs to you and everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you so much, CB. I'll check in more often now that I know you're here. I hope you are doing well.
> 
> Hugs to you and everyone.


How did you celebrate your birthday?
We need to keep our site going. XX


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> Thanks, WCK, as it is a struggle daily but I'm still here & have lost several friends so life is good.
> I'm recovering from the pacemaker with arm restrictions & arm getting stiff & having difficulty sleeping with sling on at night!
> God is good to me.
> Daughter got me new IPHONE so I'm using it to play solitaire! HA
> Sending love ❤ to all!


How are you doing with your pacemaker Janie? Nice that you've got a new phone for KP and solitaire. I do the daily 5 type of Solitaire challenge -- it's good brain exercise.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you WCK. I'm late here. I need to check in more often. There was a lapse of time where there weren't any posts and I let it go.
> 
> Janeway, let us know how you are doing.


How is life with you LL? It's good to start posting more often again.


----------



## west coast kitty

I saw this program about Hallie's Zoo on National Geographic channel. Have you ever been there CB?

http://www.aymag.com/arkansas-abandoned-artifacts-hallies-zoo-a-new-beginning/


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> I saw this program about Hallie's Zoo on National Geographic channel. Have you ever been there CB?
> 
> http://www.aymag.com/arkansas-abandoned-artifacts-hallies-zoo-a-new-beginning/


I have been to Dog Patch about 45 years ago. It has been closed for awhile. Never knew about this zoo. Thanks for the info. We have been to Eureka Springs many times. There is the Passion Play there.https://greatpassionplay.ticketspice.com/2021tickets Plus Christ of the Ozarks.https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x87ced2c2facad5bd%3A0x6aedbe9c1084b59b!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipNFZJJgQul_7W2MKC-AxsoiaAhMlDo2M35Uab8M%3Dw284-h160-k-no!5sChrist%20of%20the%20Ozarks%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNFZJJgQul_7W2MKC-AxsoiaAhMlDo2M35Uab8M&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjFvvvhr6nyAhVTnJ4KHasEA2gQoiowK3oECH8QAw
This is not far from my DD and grands. We need to make a trip to the small shops there. 
The trip to Dog Patch was a not fun for me as it is still a small road with drop offs. Ha. Been to lots of mountains but I don't want to go back to the winding road. Plus I was pregnant. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

It is reported we will probably reach 100 degrees today. Yikes! How is everyone else doing in the good ole summer time? I know WCK you are having fires.


----------



## Janeway

I’m slowly recovering just tired. Had another BD so getting older!

Sending hugs.


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> I'm slowly recovering just tired. Had another BD so getting older!
> 
> Sending hugs.


Happy Birthday Janie! Hope you had a great day and got to spend some time with family.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been to Dog Patch about 45 years ago. It has been closed for awhile. Never knew about this zoo. Thanks for the info. We have been to Eureka Springs many times. There is the Passion Play there.https://greatpassionplay.ticketspice.com/2021tickets Plus Christ of the Ozarks.https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x87ced2c2facad5bd%3A0x6aedbe9c1084b59b!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipNFZJJgQul_7W2MKC-AxsoiaAhMlDo2M35Uab8M%3Dw284-h160-k-no!5sChrist%20of%20the%20Ozarks%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNFZJJgQul_7W2MKC-AxsoiaAhMlDo2M35Uab8M&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjFvvvhr6nyAhVTnJ4KHasEA2gQoiowK3oECH8QAw
> This is not far from my DD and grands. We need to make a trip to the small shops there.
> The trip to Dog Patch was a not fun for me as it is still a small road with drop offs. Ha. Been to lots of mountains but I don't want to go back to the winding road. Plus I was pregnant. Maybe that has something to do with it.


Beautiful spot for the Passion Play! I don't like narrow, windy roads either.

I've seen northern parts of your state on HGTV too. Have you ever seen Fixer to Fabulous with Dave and Jenny Marrs?
http://www.hgtv.com/shows/fixer-to-fabulous


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is reported we will probably reach 100 degrees today. Yikes! How is everyone else doing in the good ole summer time? I know WCK you are having fires.


Hope you found a cool spot to escape the heat! It's still hotter than normal in most of BC. We've even beat 100 in some spots and the town of Lytton was a world hotspot in June with 116F. A few days later most of the town was destroyed by fire. Today there are 271 active fires in the province and many communities have been evacuated or on alert to leave their homes. We've been lucky on the Island with only 1 major fire that is still burning but not spreading.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> I'm slowly recovering just tired. Had another BD so getting older!
> 
> Sending hugs.


Happy Birthday Janie! I am glad you are recovering. Xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful spot for the Passion Play! I don't like narrow, windy roads either.
> 
> I've seen northern parts of your state on HGTV too. Have you ever seen Fixer to Fabulous with Dave and Jenny Marrs?
> http://www.hgtv.com/shows/fixer-to-fabulous


I have never watched the show. About 45 minutes from DD. I have been to Bentonville many times. Walmart country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you found a cool spot to escape the heat! It's still hotter than normal in most of BC. We've even beat 100 in some spots and the town of Lytton was a world hotspot in June with 116F. A few days later most of the town was destroyed by fire. Today there are 271 active fires in the province and many communities have been evacuated or on alert to leave their homes. We've been lucky on the Island with only 1 major fire that is still burning but not spreading.


We only reached 100 one day. It rained for 3 days so we had a cool down in the 80's. We haven't had a burnband yet but it was getting close. Now the humidity is cranking up again. So sorry to hear of your heat and so many fires. Sad.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We only reached 100 one day. It rained for 3 days so we had a cool down in the 80's. We haven't had a burnband yet but it was getting close. Now the humidity is cranking up again. So sorry to hear of your heat and so many fires. Sad.


It's cooled off a bit close to home but the fires on the mainland are still really bad with thousands of people evacuated. This is one of fires along a major highway. I know there have been many bad fires in CA and WA as well.


----------



## west coast kitty

The hummers flit in and out so quickly that I hardly ever get a pic, but this one stayed just long enough


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's cooled off a bit close to home but the fires on the mainland are still really bad with thousands of people evacuated. This is one of fires along a major highway. I know there have been many bad fires in CA and WA as well.


That is so painful to look at. So sad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The hummers flit in and out so quickly that I hardly ever get a pic, but this one stayed just long enough


Sweet pic. I have only had a few this year but I still enjoy only a few. I hear them up in the trees just not on my feeder. I hate it when they leave to go back south.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> The hummers flit in and out so quickly that I hardly ever get a pic, but this one stayed just long enough


I love hummingbirds!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you celebrate your birthday?
> We need to keep our site going. XX


Yes, CB. We need to keep it going. My husband and I went out for a nice dinner. It's just he two of us....


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> How is life with you LL? It's good to start posting more often again.


I'm ok. I get very, very lonely at times. I'm trying to combat it, but it's not easy. It's because of a series of decisions and other things that have taken me down this road.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I'm ok. I get very, very lonely at times. I'm trying to combat it, but it's not easy. It's because of a series of decisions and other things that have taken me down this road.


I am so sorry to hear you have been down. I have been going thru the same thing. We need to focus on our blessings I guess. I am sorry if you think you have made some bad decisions. I am here for you if you need me. ♥ XX
I just saw this on facebook. I knew it was for us.
The righteous cry out, and the Lord hears them; he delivers them from all their troubles. The Lord is close to the brokenhearted and saves those who are crushed in spirit. The righteous person may have many troubles, but the Lord delivers him from them all. (Psalm 34:17-19a, NIV)


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, CB. We need to keep it going. My husband and I went out for a nice dinner. It's just he two of us....


I am glad you got to celebrate with him.


----------



## Janeway

Lukelucy said:


> I'm ok. I get very, very lonely at times. I'm trying to combat it, but it's not easy. It's because of a series of decisions and other things that have taken me down this road.


LL, I'm sorry you are feeling lonely so I'm praying for you.
I'm just lucky to be alive so see picture if it comes through of where my heart stopped. 
God must love me & I know he loves you!


----------



## Janeway

Darn, I don't know how to send the photo!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> LL, I'm sorry you are feeling lonely so I'm praying for you.
> I'm just lucky to be alive so see picture if it comes through of where my heart stopped.
> God must love me & I know he loves you!


He does love you. He has brought you so much. I am happy you are still with us. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Darn, I don't know how to send the photo!


Wow Janie! You are a testimony! Thank You Lord!


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> LL, I'm sorry you are feeling lonely so I'm praying for you.
> I'm just lucky to be alive so see picture if it comes through of where my heart stopped.
> God must love me & I know he loves you!


Thank you, Janeway. I'm not sure what you are saying. Your heart stopped?????


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Darn, I don't know how to send the photo!


Neither do I!!


----------



## Janeway

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Janeway. I'm not sure what you are saying. Your heart stopped?????


My heart stopped beating two times while I was in the hospital & they were getting ready to shock me to make it beat again when it started beating again on its own then it stopped again 1 1/2 hour later this time correcting the AFIB & high blood pressure. God was working hard to keep me alive!
The nurses kept those shock pads on me front & back for 12 hours in case I crashed again! The cardiologist came in my room & told me I was amazing! I told him GOD was amazing!
When the heart stops beating, it is called a cardiac arrest so I've had 3 & the first one damaged my organs, but the liver corrected itself. 
I now have more kidney damage & sugar is high which I've NEVER had before so more testing will say if I'm now diabetic!

I'M ALIVE! Praise GOD!


----------



## Janeway

Country Bumpkins said:


> He does love you. He has brought you so much. I am happy you are still with us. XX


Yes, I'm loved by GOD as he works very hard to keep me alive! Praising Jesus!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> My heart stopped beating two times while I was in the hospital & they were getting ready to shock me to make it beat again when it started beating again on its own then it stopped again 1 1/2 hour later this time correcting the AFIB & high blood pressure. God was working hard to keep me alive!
> The nurses kept those shock pads on me front & back for 12 hours in case I crashed again! The cardiologist came in my room & told me I was amazing! I told him GOD was amazing!
> When the heart stops beating, it is called a cardiac arrest so I've had 3 & the first one damaged my organs, but the liver corrected itself.
> I now have more kidney damage & sugar is high which I've NEVER had before so more testing will say if I'm now diabetic!
> 
> I'M ALIVE! Praise GOD!


Janie you are our miracle! YOu are a witness to it. Satan tried to take you but God wants you here for now. Thanks for sharing your testimony with us. Stay strong in Jesus!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Yes, I'm loved by GOD as he works very hard to keep me alive! Praising Jesus!


I am praising Him too with you! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I have to praise Him too because my middle grandchild had covid and recovered. I got to see him for a few minutes today. He said he was really sick. Praise Jesus for answered prayers!


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> My heart stopped beating two times while I was in the hospital & they were getting ready to shock me to make it beat again when it started beating again on its own then it stopped again 1 1/2 hour later this time correcting the AFIB & high blood pressure. God was working hard to keep me alive!
> The nurses kept those shock pads on me front & back for 12 hours in case I crashed again! The cardiologist came in my room & told me I was amazing! I told him GOD was amazing!
> When the heart stops beating, it is called a cardiac arrest so I've had 3 & the first one damaged my organs, but the liver corrected itself.
> I now have more kidney damage & sugar is high which I've NEVER had before so more testing will say if I'm now diabetic!
> 
> I'M ALIVE! Praise GOD!


Janeway! You are being watched over. What an amazing story. I'm shaking my head in amazement. Was it caused by both things or just AFIB? Thank you for sharing this with me. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## Janeway

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway! You are being watched over. What an amazing story. I'm shaking my head in amazement. Was it caused by both things or just AFIB? Thank you for sharing this with me. Hugs and love to you.


I don't know why the heart stopped 2 times nor do the doctors but the second time it stopped, the AFIB stopped & BP returned to normal. The doctors were amazed that the heart corrected itself as they had put shock pads on my front chest & back & were getting ready to give meds to put me out while they shocked the heart but the heart beat them to the job! The pacemaker was placed to prevent the heart from stopping.

All I can say is GOD is good to me & I KNOW he saved me.

MY BP has been running above normal so I'm not out of the woods & if I die just know I've had a fantastic life!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> I don't know why the heart stopped 2 times nor do the doctors but the second time it stopped, the AFIB stopped & BP returned to normal. The doctors were amazed that the heart corrected itself as they had put shock pads on my front chest & back & were getting ready to give meds to put me out while they shocked the heart but the heart beat them to the job! The pacemaker was placed to prevent the heart from stopping.
> 
> All I can say is GOD is good to me & I KNOW he saved me.
> 
> MY BP has been running above normal so I'm not out of the woods & if I die just know I've had a fantastic life!


The world needs you Janie! I am so happy to have you as a friend!♥ Praise God for you. Praying for our other Denim friends as they go thru trial in their lives.


----------



## Janeway

Country Bumpkins said:


> The world needs you Janie! I am so happy to have you as a friend!♥ Praise God for you. Praying for our other Denim friends as they go thru trial in their lives.


Thank you as God has a plan for me to keep me alive for so many years as I celebrated a BD of 78 years!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Thank you as God has a plan for me to keep me alive for so many years as I celebrated a BD of 78 years!


Happy belated Birthday Janie! ♥


----------



## Janeway

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy belated Birthday Janie! ♥


Thanks as I'm happy to have another BD! Praise God!


----------



## west coast kitty

This has been a really hard year for me but I saw this today and it gave me comfort and renewed hope.

Me: Hey God.
God: Hey John.

Me: I can't get over how sad I am feeling today.
God: You aren't ever going to get over that.

Me: What? I'm not?
God: Nope. You are just wasting your energy trying to avoid your sadness. Your emotions aren't a wall that you can just climb over or dig under - they are a tunnel that you must pass through. You don't get over how you feel, you go through it. There is a big difference. 

Me: Will I survive?
God: Of course. Just cross the threshold of your heart and walk right in. However, while you are going in you must keep moving forward. Be careful to not get stuck in the doorway. It’s easy to just stop in your sadnesses and not move. Let it come. Experience your sadness. Embrace it. Listen to your heartache. Learn from it - but keep moving. 

Me: Ok…
God: I’m proud of you. Being vulnerable to how you feel takes tremendous courage. Exploring your heart is a feat of courage. It’s an epic undertaking. Be bold. Charting the unmapped wilderness of your heart is your life’s odyssey. Don’t be afraid. Go through your sadness. Go through! Your emotions are a door - see what is waiting for you on the other side of heartache and sorrow. Don't get over...go through - and you’ll br standing in the sun again. It will be a great adventure!

Me: Will you be waiting for me on the other side of my sadness?
God: No.

Me: Why?!
God: Because I will have been holding your hand the whole time. I will meet you at the door and we will walk through together. This doesn't have to be a journey you take alone. Your sadness is My sadness. Your tears are My tears. Your sorrow is My sorrow. This is our journey. Take My hand. Come on. Let's go through the passage of you heart together. 

Me: I'm trembling....
God: That’s just how any important journey is supposed to begin, isn’t it?
~ john roedel (johnroedel.com)


----------



## west coast kitty

My bird of paradise is blooming for the first time. Another bloom is forming and should open soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> My bird of paradise is blooming for the first time. Another bloom is forming and should open soon.


It is beautiful WCK!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> This has been a really hard year for me but I saw this today and it gave me comfort and renewed hope.
> 
> Me: Hey God.
> God: Hey John.
> 
> Me: I can't get over how sad I am feeling today.
> God: You aren't ever going to get over that.
> 
> Me: What? I'm not?
> God: Nope. You are just wasting your energy trying to avoid your sadness. Your emotions aren't a wall that you can just climb over or dig under - they are a tunnel that you must pass through. You don't get over how you feel, you go through it. There is a big difference.
> 
> Me: Will I survive?
> God: Of course. Just cross the threshold of your heart and walk right in. However, while you are going in you must keep moving forward. Be careful to not get stuck in the doorway. It's easy to just stop in your sadnesses and not move. Let it come. Experience your sadness. Embrace it. Listen to your heartache. Learn from it - but keep moving.
> 
> Me: Ok…
> God: I'm proud of you. Being vulnerable to how you feel takes tremendous courage. Exploring your heart is a feat of courage. It's an epic undertaking. Be bold. Charting the unmapped wilderness of your heart is your life's odyssey. Don't be afraid. Go through your sadness. Go through! Your emotions are a door - see what is waiting for you on the other side of heartache and sorrow. Don't get over...go through - and you'll br standing in the sun again. It will be a great adventure!
> 
> Me: Will you be waiting for me on the other side of my sadness?
> God: No.
> 
> Me: Why?!
> God: Because I will have been holding your hand the whole time. I will meet you at the door and we will walk through together. This doesn't have to be a journey you take alone. Your sadness is My sadness. Your tears are My tears. Your sorrow is My sorrow. This is our journey. Take My hand. Come on. Let's go through the passage of you heart together.
> 
> Me: I'm trembling....
> God: That's just how any important journey is supposed to begin, isn't it?
> ~ john roedel (johnroedel.com)


You have to grieve WCK. God made tears as a release for our sadness. This beautiful and I am glad God gave it to you . He is with you holding you up. My heart and prayers are with you!♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> I don't know why the heart stopped 2 times nor do the doctors but the second time it stopped, the AFIB stopped & BP returned to normal. The doctors were amazed that the heart corrected itself as they had put shock pads on my front chest & back & were getting ready to give meds to put me out while they shocked the heart but the heart beat them to the job! The pacemaker was placed to prevent the heart from stopping.
> 
> All I can say is GOD is good to me & I KNOW he saved me.
> 
> MY BP has been running above normal so I'm not out of the woods & if I die just know I've had a fantastic life!


What an amazing story! We need you, Janeway. You can't go anywhere. You are being watched over!

Hugs and love!


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> This has been a really hard year for me but I saw this today and it gave me comfort and renewed hope.
> 
> Me: Hey God.
> God: Hey John.
> 
> Me: I can't get over how sad I am feeling today.
> God: You aren't ever going to get over that.
> 
> Me: What? I'm not?
> God: Nope. You are just wasting your energy trying to avoid your sadness. Your emotions aren't a wall that you can just climb over or dig under - they are a tunnel that you must pass through. You don't get over how you feel, you go through it. There is a big difference.
> 
> Me: Will I survive?
> God: Of course. Just cross the threshold of your heart and walk right in. However, while you are going in you must keep moving forward. Be careful to not get stuck in the doorway. It's easy to just stop in your sadnesses and not move. Let it come. Experience your sadness. Embrace it. Listen to your heartache. Learn from it - but keep moving.
> 
> Me: Ok…
> God: I'm proud of you. Being vulnerable to how you feel takes tremendous courage. Exploring your heart is a feat of courage. It's an epic undertaking. Be bold. Charting the unmapped wilderness of your heart is your life's odyssey. Don't be afraid. Go through your sadness. Go through! Your emotions are a door - see what is waiting for you on the other side of heartache and sorrow. Don't get over...go through - and you'll br standing in the sun again. It will be a great adventure!
> 
> Me: Will you be waiting for me on the other side of my sadness?
> God: No.
> 
> Me: Why?!
> God: Because I will have been holding your hand the whole time. I will meet you at the door and we will walk through together. This doesn't have to be a journey you take alone. Your sadness is My sadness. Your tears are My tears. Your sorrow is My sorrow. This is our journey. Take My hand. Come on. Let's go through the passage of you heart together.
> 
> Me: I'm trembling....
> God: That's just how any important journey is supposed to begin, isn't it?
> ~ john roedel (johnroedel.com)


WCK,

Thank you SO much for posting this. I NEEDED this! I'll read it over and over again. Amazing. It hit home.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy belated Birthday Janie! ♥


Happy Belated Birthday, Janeway!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

How is everyone doing? We are having low temps in the high 80's. I hope we get rain soon. Too dry and dusty.Is it cooling in your area yet?


----------



## west coast kitty

Doing ok. It's cooled off the last couple of weeks and even had a bit of rain off and on. The worst of the wild fires are under control and people are able to go back to their homes.

Canada is having a federal election on Sep 20 but DH and I voted at the advance poll yesterday.


----------



## west coast kitty

Do you have mandevilla in your garden CB? I have 2 hanging pots and they are still blooming and so colourful. I'm going to try and overwinter them in the garage and hope I can put them back out next spring.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Doing ok. It's cooled off the last couple of weeks and even had a bit of rain off and on. The worst of the wild fires are under control and people are able to go back to their homes.
> 
> Canada is having a federal election on Sep 20 but DH and I voted at the advance poll yesterday.


I am glad your weather is cooling down plus some rain. We are in a drought. I water my pots every day for an hour. The ground plants are dropping. I have to leave them to God to tend to. I will try next Spring to put more in the ground. RME.
Please keep us updated on your election. I hope it goes right this time. Our 2 countries are in a mess right now. Only God knows . XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have mandevilla in your garden CB? I have 2 hanging pots and they are still blooming and so colourful. I'm going to try and overwinter them in the garage and hope I can put them back out next spring.


Yes I do have mandevilla . I have 5 mounding . One trailing. Two of the them have started to trail. I think that is just their nature. I have been able to over winter 2 inside before. None in the green house as it is unheated. Plus I don't have enough room. If you have a warm spot and beside the sunny winter they will live but look nappy until they get full sun next Spring. Won't hurt to give it a try. I have three red and 3 pink. 
I had my last plant swap last Saturday. I got a hardy hibiscus and a mulberry bush. I was trying to give stuff away but ending up with more. Like yarn. 
:sm17: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have mandevilla in your garden CB? I have 2 hanging pots and they are still blooming and so colourful. I'm going to try and overwinter them in the garage and hope I can put them back out next spring.[/
> 
> The flowers are beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I do have mandevilla . I have 5 mounding . One trailing. Two of the them have started to trail. I think that is just their nature. I have been able to over winter 2 inside before. None in the green house as it is unheated. Plus I don't have enough room. If you have a warm spot and beside the sunny winter they will live but look nappy until they get full sun next Spring. Won't hurt to give it a try. I have three red and 3 pink.
> I had my last plant swap last Saturday. I got a hardy hibiscus and a mulberry bush. I was trying to give stuff away but ending up with more. Like yarn.
> :sm17: :sm06: :sm09:


Yarn is soooo easy to buy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Yarn is soooo easy to buy!


 :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> WCK,
> 
> Thank you SO much for posting this. I NEEDED this! I'll read it over and over again. Amazing. It hit home.


It meant a lot to me too LL! I'm glad it helped you too ♥ You might also like this one - for all of us that miss those we love...

I miss you."
"I'm right here next to you"
"But I can't see you."
"Then close your eyes and feel me."
"Oh. There you are."
"Here I am."
your beloved

~ they aren't gone
~ they are right here
it's just that they have changed forms
it's just that they were the lake that eventually became the rolling thunderhead 
it's just that they were the seed that eventually became the lush apple tree
it's just that they were the fistful of wet clay that eventually became the cup of eternity 
your beloved

~they aren't gone
~ they are right here 
and they're holding you as you tremble 
and they're dancing in the swirling galaxies of tears that are forming in your eyes
and they're whispering your name softly between the silent gaps of your thumping heartbeat 
and they're gently blowing on the hairs that are rising on your arms right now 
your beloved

~they aren't gone 
~ they are right here
and they know that you love them still and forever 
because love is an endless string of warm sunlit 
memories tied between two people 
because love is a circle drawn on the wall of time 
in permanent red marker 
because love is the act of holding hands with 
another person and counting to infinity by twos 
your beloved

~they aren't gone 
~ they are right here 
and they are leaving love notes for you everywhere 
that over and over and 
in a hundred million different ways
say the exact same thing:
"we have not been separated 
we have not been separated 
we have not been separated"
your beloved

~they aren't gone
~ they are right here
and they want me to tell you something:
they are 
so proud 
of you

http://www.facebook.com/johnbigjohn


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad your weather is cooling down plus some rain. We are in a drought. I water my pots every day for an hour. The ground plants are dropping. I have to leave them to God to tend to. I will try next Spring to put more in the ground. RME.
> Please keep us updated on your election. I hope it goes right this time. Our 2 countries are in a mess right now. Only God knows . XX


Happy to have more rain the past couple of days; hope you get some too! DH has been building a stone retaining wall in the back side yard. It looks great but his back is feeling the pain. I'll take pics later.

Looks like our election will be another minority but even smaller than before so we've spent over $600 million and wasted over a month in campaigning. The only good thing that might come out of it is that Trudeau might have to resign as Lib leader for losing more seats than in last election 2 years ago.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I do have mandevilla . I have 5 mounding . One trailing. Two of the them have started to trail. I think that is just their nature. I have been able to over winter 2 inside before. None in the green house as it is unheated. Plus I don't have enough room. If you have a warm spot and beside the sunny winter they will live but look nappy until they get full sun next Spring. Won't hurt to give it a try. I have three red and 3 pink.
> I had my last plant swap last Saturday. I got a hardy hibiscus and a mulberry bush. I was trying to give stuff away but ending up with more. Like yarn.
> :sm17: :sm06: :sm09:


The hanging baskets are trailing and I'm hoping they do ok in the garage over the winter. There are 2 windows so they should get indirect light and it's well insulated so it doesn't get too cold. I'm surprised that it gets cold enough to hurt them in your area! I'm going to try to overwinter a couple of geraniums from the other hanging basket too.

I have a Rose of Sharon hibiscus and it should overwinter with a bit of protection outside -- at least that's what the nursery instructions said. I hope so because DH loves it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Yarn is soooo easy to buy!


And books! I can never leave without at least a couple of them.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> :sm06: :sm16: :sm09: :sm24:


I still have so much yarn. When we downsize again it's going to have to go under the bed.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> It meant a lot to me too LL! I'm glad it helped you too ♥ You might also like this one - for all of us that miss those we love...
> 
> I miss you."
> "I'm right here next to you"
> "But I can't see you."
> "Then close your eyes and feel me."
> "Oh. There you are."
> "Here I am."
> your beloved
> 
> ~ they aren't gone
> ~ they are right here
> it's just that they have changed forms
> it's just that they were the lake that eventually became the rolling thunderhead
> it's just that they were the seed that eventually became the lush apple tree
> it's just that they were the fistful of wet clay that eventually became the cup of eternity
> your beloved
> 
> ~they aren't gone
> ~ they are right here
> and they're holding you as you tremble
> and they're dancing in the swirling galaxies of tears that are forming in your eyes
> and they're whispering your name softly between the silent gaps of your thumping heartbeat
> and they're gently blowing on the hairs that are rising on your arms right now
> your beloved
> 
> ~they aren't gone
> ~ they are right here
> and they know that you love them still and forever
> because love is an endless string of warm sunlit
> memories tied between two people
> because love is a circle drawn on the wall of time
> in permanent red marker
> because love is the act of holding hands with
> another person and counting to infinity by twos
> your beloved
> 
> ~they aren't gone
> ~ they are right here
> and they are leaving love notes for you everywhere
> that over and over and
> in a hundred million different ways
> say the exact same thing:
> "we have not been separated
> we have not been separated
> we have not been separated"
> your beloved
> 
> ~they aren't gone
> ~ they are right here
> and they want me to tell you something:
> they are
> so proud
> of you
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/johnbigjohn


I believe they're there in another form. Watching.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> It meant a lot to me too LL! I'm glad it helped you too ♥ You might also like this one - for all of us that miss those we love...
> 
> I miss you."
> "I'm right here next to you"
> "But I can't see you."
> "Then close your eyes and feel me."
> "Oh. There you are."
> "Here I am."
> your beloved
> 
> ~ they aren't gone
> ~ they are right here
> it's just that they have changed forms
> it's just that they were the lake that eventually became the rolling thunderhead
> it's just that they were the seed that eventually became the lush apple tree
> it's just that they were the fistful of wet clay that eventually became the cup of eternity
> your beloved
> 
> ~they aren't gone
> ~ they are right here
> and they're holding you as you tremble
> and they're dancing in the swirling galaxies of tears that are forming in your eyes
> and they're whispering your name softly between the silent gaps of your thumping heartbeat
> and they're gently blowing on the hairs that are rising on your arms right now
> your beloved
> 
> ~they aren't gone
> ~ they are right here
> and they know that you love them still and forever
> because love is an endless string of warm sunlit
> memories tied between two people
> because love is a circle drawn on the wall of time
> in permanent red marker
> because love is the act of holding hands with
> another person and counting to infinity by twos
> your beloved
> 
> ~they aren't gone
> ~ they are right here
> and they are leaving love notes for you everywhere
> that over and over and
> in a hundred million different ways
> say the exact same thing:
> "we have not been separated
> we have not been separated
> we have not been separated"
> your beloved
> 
> ~they aren't gone
> ~ they are right here
> and they want me to tell you something:
> they are
> so proud
> of you
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/johnbigjohn


Thank you for sending this.


----------



## west coast kitty

How is everyone doing?

My cousin came up to visit on Mon and went back home yesterday. It was the first time we've seen each other in 2 years so it was a wonderful visit. I made his favourite pork roast and he got lots of leftovers to take back with him.

We're still getting quite a bit of rain and the grass is green again. It's been quite cool though and DH usually puts the fireplace on when he gets up in the morning so it's quite cosy in the kitchen/family room when I get up. I'm not complaining - we desperately need the rain.

Our new cat, Shiloh is now feeling quite comfortable to spend more time upstairs with us instead of sticking to her retreat in the basement. Shiloh's original family come by to visit every couple of weeks. 20 year old Winkie still has a lot of reservations about her though and isn't willing to be friendly so she doesn't let Shiloh get close to her. Winkie is almost deaf and has enough of her old feral nature that she doesn't like changes. It's a good thing Shiloh is such an easy going girl because she weighs about 4 times as much as Winkie.


----------



## west coast kitty

CB have you ever been to the Crater of Diamonds Park? A woman recently found a 4.38 carat diamond! Park visitors are allowed to keep what they find and sounds like quite a few people make a nice discovery every year.

https://www.ntd.com/woman-finds-4-38-carat-diamond-at-arkansas-crater-of-diamonds-state-park_683977.html


----------



## theyarnlady

Hi wck


----------



## theyarnlady

It seems like forever that I have been on. A lot has happen some very wonderful some very sad. But that is how life is . I made my first pumpkin pie. Lets just say I really wonder if pie making is something I should do :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady

I have forgotten how to post gee it has been to long.she said


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> My cousin came up to visit on Mon and went back home yesterday. It was the first time we've seen each other in 2 years so it was a wonderful visit. I made his favourite pork roast and he got lots of leftovers to take back with him.
> 
> We're still getting quite a bit of rain and the grass is green again. It's been quite cool though and DH usually puts the fireplace on when he gets up in the morning so it's quite cosy in the kitchen/family room when I get up. I'm not complaining - we desperately need the rain.
> 
> Our new cat, Shiloh is now feeling quite comfortable to spend more time upstairs with us instead of sticking to her retreat in the basement. Shiloh's original family come by to visit every couple of weeks. 20 year old Winkie still has a lot of reservations about her though and isn't willing to be friendly so she doesn't let Shiloh get close to her. Winkie is almost deaf and has enough of her old feral nature that she doesn't like changes. It's a good thing Shiloh is such an easy going girl because she weighs about 4 times as much as Winkie.


Oh how sweet the pictures are.

Son is tired with the rain they are getting in his state too. Hope it gets better for you soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> My cousin came up to visit on Mon and went back home yesterday. It was the first time we've seen each other in 2 years so it was a wonderful visit. I made his favourite pork roast and he got lots of leftovers to take back with him.
> 
> We're still getting quite a bit of rain and the grass is green again. It's been quite cool though and DH usually puts the fireplace on when he gets up in the morning so it's quite cosy in the kitchen/family room when I get up. I'm not complaining - we desperately need the rain.
> 
> Our new cat, Shiloh is now feeling quite comfortable to spend more time upstairs with us instead of sticking to her retreat in the basement. Shiloh's original family come by to visit every couple of weeks. 20 year old Winkie still has a lot of reservations about her though and isn't willing to be friendly so she doesn't let Shiloh get close to her. Winkie is almost deaf and has enough of her old feral nature that she doesn't like changes. It's a good thing Shiloh is such an easy going girl because she weighs about 4 times as much as Winkie.


This is an old post. Sorry just seeing it. I know your cousin enjoyed his special pork roast. That was a long wait.
Are the kitties still enjoying each other's company?
The weather is perfect here right now. In 70's and 60's in the day. I know it won't stay like this but I wish I didn't have to clean up the house and could play outside more. Leaves have fell so beginning to look like cooler weather. I hope you are having better days WCK. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> CB have you ever been to the Crater of Diamonds Park? A woman recently found a 4.38 carat diamond! Park visitors are allowed to keep what they find and sounds like quite a few people make a nice discovery every year.
> 
> https://www.ntd.com/woman-finds-4-38-carat-diamond-at-arkansas-crater-of-diamonds-state-park_683977.html


No we have never been to the Crater of Diamonds. My father in law told us years again that the diamonds are not pretty when they are found. Some wouldn't know one if they saw it. That is a big find. I have heard you find good diamonds after a big rain. Every once in awhile the news tells of finding big diamonds. Maybe we need to go on a diamond hunt. :sm02: It is a couple hours drive from here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> It seems like forever that I have been on. A lot has happen some very wonderful some very sad. But that is how life is . I made my first pumpkin pie. Lets just say I really wonder if pie making is something I should do :sm09:


Yarnie you have been missed so much. You need to let me know what is going on with you. Life has been a mess for a few years but yes us too good in with the bad. You enjoy that pie. I bet it is good. Love you! ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We had our Thanksgiving Monday because of the traveling nurse family and deer season. I hope everyone enjoys their Thanksgiving! Love y'all! We all need to catch up more often.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is an old post. Sorry just seeing it. I know your cousin enjoyed his special pork roast. That was a long wait.
> Are the kitties still enjoying each other's company? Shiloh is beautiful1 So is Winkie! Really you would think a 20year old but look rough but she is beautiful too.
> The weather is perfect here right now. In 70's and 60's in the day. I know it won't stay like this but I wish I didn't have to clean up the house and could play outside more. Leaves have fell so beginning to look like cooler weather. I hope you are having better days WCK. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Happy Thanksgiving to my dear friends, you truly are blessings and I'm grateful ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how sweet the pictures are.
> 
> Son is tired with the rain they are getting in his state too. Hope it gets better for you soon.


It's so good to see you Yarnie! I know the western states have been getting the "atmospheric rivers" too. BC has never seen anything like this, the flooding and destruction have killed 5, evacuated thousands, killed thousands of animals and destroyed greenhouses and shut off all the main roads and railways to Vancouver and the coastal areas. The Island also had flooding and damaged roads but nearly to the scale on the mainland.

The southern highway has partially re-opened but had to be closed again when the rain interfered with repairs. More rain and wind expected over the next week. We currently have gas rationing and some stores are limiting grocery purchases. When I went shopping on Sat, I was happily surprised to see that the produce selection was pretty good but no pork and very little chicken available.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had our Thanksgiving Monday because of the traveling nurse family and deer season. I hope everyone enjoys their Thanksgiving! Love y'all! We all need to catch up more often.


How was deer camp this year CB? I'm glad the travelers were home for a while, it would be so nice for you if they decided to stay home. Will they be home for Christmas/New Year?

Is your sister still with you for her vistit? How is your Mama doing?


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi Everyone... I'm finally here. How is everyone doing? Nothing to report here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> It's so good to see you Yarnie! I know the western states have been getting the "atmospheric rivers" too. BC has never seen anything like this, the flooding and destruction have killed 5, evacuated thousands, killed thousands of animals and destroyed greenhouses and shut off all the main roads and railways to Vancouver and the coastal areas. The Island also had flooding and damaged roads but nearly to the scale on the mainland.
> 
> The southern highway has partially re-opened but had to be closed again when the rain interfered with repairs. More rain and wind expected over the next week. We currently have gas rationing and some stores are limiting grocery purchases. When I went shopping on Sat, I was happily surprised to see that the produce selection was pretty good but no pork and very little chicken available.


Oh my gosh Wck! This is horrible! Truly a disaster! I don't know what to say. So terrible. I am thankful you and your family are ok. Keep us posted on any updates. You have something to be thankful for that you were not there. Xx


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> How was deer camp this year CB? I'm glad the travelers were home for a while, it would be so nice for you if they decided to stay home. Will they be home for Christmas/New Year?
> 
> Is your sister still with you for her vistit? How is your Mama doing?


WCK the family has problems with black bears. One tried to get in the stand with GD. She was scared to death. It tore up my GS's chair for the second time. Then the other day DH got to watch one of the babies put on a show with a plastic sack. I think they killed 2 deer and a wild pig. They still have a few more days to hunt. Maybe they will fill my sons freezer with more deer. My GD got a job at the nursing home here. She is working as an LPN until she finishes her second year of Rn starting in May. The traveler nurses are still in Shreveport. They will be home the weekend of Christmas. I don't know about NY. 
What is everyone else's plan for Christmas? Did everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving? Miss y'all and our visits.
LL where are you planning on spending Christmas?
Yarnie so glad you popped in. Miss you lots.
Janie how are you doing?
Miss all of our old members I hope everyone is well.
WCK prayers for Vancouver. 
♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone... I'm finally here. How is everyone doing? Nothing to report here.


How are you doing LL? Have you been on vacation?


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh Wck! This is horrible! Truly a disaster! I don't know what to say. So terrible. I am thankful you and your family are ok. Keep us posted on any updates. You have something to be thankful for that you were not there. Xx


Most of the roads are partially open again, some just for essential traffic at low speeds. Railways are open again and pipeline is bringing fuel back to the coast so we aren't rationed at the pumps anymore. Still hit and miss at grocery stores but there seem to be supply chain issues everywhere.

We've got a good dump of snow last week but most of it melted within a few days. Since then we've had strong winds, and mixed rain/snow/sleet. There was an earthquake off the Island early this morning but it was more noticeable on southern part of Island. Don't think there was any damage.

Your tornados have been terrifying, so thankful you and your family are safe but heartbreaking to hear of all the death and destruction. This terrible year just keeps getting worse -- I'll be very happy to see the end of it.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK the family has problems with black bears. One tried to get in the stand with GD. She was scared to death. It tore up my GS's chair for the second time. Then the other day DH got to watch one of the babies put on a show with a plastic sack. I think they killed 2 deer and a wild pig. They still have a few more days to hunt. Maybe they will fill my sons freezer with more deer. My GD got a job at the nursing home here. She is working as an LPN until she finishes her second year of Rn starting in May. The traveler nurses are still in Shreveport. They will be home the weekend of Christmas. I don't know about NY.
> What is everyone else's plan for Christmas? Did everyone have a Happy Thanksgiving? Miss y'all and our visits.
> LL where are you planning on spending Christmas?
> Yarnie so glad you popped in. Miss you lots.
> Janie how are you doing?
> Miss all of our old members I hope everyone is well.
> WCK prayers for Vancouver.
> ♥


The bears would scare me too! It isn't cold enough for them to hibernate in your area? Some of the neighbours a few blocks over have overnight video of a bear checking out their yards but it hasn't come out during the day. Hopefully it's moved out of the city, not safe for people or the bear if it sticks around.

Congrats to your GD! I know you're very proud of her ♥

We have our tree and decorations up but it will be another low key Christmas this year. I bet your decorations look wonderful again, you always do such a great display!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Most of the roads are partially open again, some just for essential traffic at low speeds. Railways are open again and pipeline is bringing fuel back to the coast so we aren't rationed at the pumps anymore. Still hit and miss at grocery stores but there seem to be supply chain issues everywhere.
> 
> We've got a good dump of snow last week but most of it melted within a few days. Since then we've had strong winds, and mixed rain/snow/sleet. There was an earthquake off the Island early this morning but it was more noticeable on southern part of Island. Don't think there was any damage.
> 
> Your tornados have been terrifying, so thankful you and your family are safe but heartbreaking to hear of all the death and destruction. This terrible year just keeps getting worse -- I'll be very happy to see the end of it.


I am glad you have a few problems taken care of. Your weather is as crazy as ours. Saturday it was in the 70's and raining . My girls and I went shopping and came out and the temps had dropped about 35 degrees with the wind blowing. You never know how to dress. It is crazy. I am glad the earthquake didn't cause any serious damage. I along with you will be happy this terrible year will be over soon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The bears would scare me too! It isn't cold enough for them to hibernate in your area? Some of the neighbours a few blocks over have overnight video of a bear checking out their yards but it hasn't come out during the day. Hopefully it's moved out of the city, not safe for people or the bear if it sticks around.
> 
> Congrats to your GD! I know you're very proud of her ♥
> 
> We have our tree and decorations up but it will be another low key Christmas this year. I bet your decorations look wonderful again, you always do such a great display!


Yes we are proud. She took the long way to graduate. She will start her last year in May.
Are your bears small? Our are. Still I would be scared even if they were small. 
We are low key on Christmas too. I didn't make anyone a thing. I was really in the mood to decorate and the mood just fell out of me. Not much shopping either. I don't know what is wrong with me but the good news is I won't have as much to clean up after. 
:sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty

Wishing my Denim friends Christmas blessings


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Wishing my Denim friends Christmas blessings


Same to you WCK! Merry Christmas to everyone. Sending my love .
https://katv.com/watch/christmas-time-in-arkansas-12-25-2018


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Happy Birthday WCK. I hope it was a blessed one! I love you!♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday WCK. I hope it was a blessed one! I love you!â¥


Thanks CB and Happy New Year to you ♥

We've had more than 40 inches of snow since Christmas Eve. Finally stopped snowing a couple of days ago but now have freezing rain! Haven't gone out much. We haven't had mail delivery since Christmas Eve either. This was Dec 30 and we had more than a foot since then!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Oh my gosh WCK !Is that a record snow fall for you? Poor DH. He is burning the Christmas food off. I hope you staying in and getting lots of knitting done. Our weather is up and down.


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi Everyone,

It's been forever since I've been on here. Let me know if you all are still here!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's been forever since I've been on here. Let me know if you all are still here!


Hey LL. I am here! Getting ready for Spring projects. Getting my porch painted and new storage building. It has been a long winter but the signs of Spring are popping up. Any one got some good news?Xx


----------



## theyarnlady

Same here spring snow here twice this last week. Funny how that is working out. 

How are you C B west coast kitty and l l?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Same here spring snow here twice this last week. Funny how that is working out.
> 
> How are you C B west coast kitty and l l?


Yarnie! I have missed you so much! ♥


----------



## theyarnlady

Have had a few things that need attending to . 

How is wck.? 
I miss her to. Sent me a CHRISTMAS card and did not see it for a long time. Inter net was going off and on and new phone would not work and had toshut that down as battery was hot and son said I could not use as it may start a fire. Just gave up on it all . Just added to all that was happening. 

Just know it was worst for WCK with what was happening to her.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Have had a few things that need attending to .
> 
> How is wck.?
> I miss her to. Sent me a CHRISTMAS card and did not see it for a long time. Inter net was going off and on and new phone would not work and had toshut that down as battery was hot and son said I could not use as it may start a fire. Just gave up on it all . Just added to all that was happening.
> 
> Just know it was worst for WCK with what was happening to her.


Yarnie!! Such a wonderful surprise to see your post when I came to KP. 
I know it's been a rough year for you and so many of us. I'm doing ok.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's been forever since I've been on here. Let me know if you all are still here!


How are you LL? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hey LL. I am here! Getting ready for Spring projects. Getting my porch painted and new storage building. It has been a long winter but the signs of Spring are popping up. Any one got some good news?Xx


We get a few signs of spring and then another cold, stormy front moves in. Today is nice. Hope all the bad weather is behind you. Did you have a good visit with DD and grands?


----------



## theyarnlady

I am so glad to hear from you. Its been to long.

So nice to hear your post. Oh dear now I am hearing things to. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady

Today we had snow again it has been this way since last week of march. Snow then next day warm snow melts then snow again.
what is the saying. April showers bring May flowers. New one April snow and where is May.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> We get a few signs of spring and then another cold, stormy front moves in. Today is nice. Hope all the bad weather is behind you. Did you have a good visit with DD and grands?


We have hot one day, snow the next then right after rain. ha. We do it up right. It was in high 70s and now back down to 40 and 50s in the day. Still will get more rain. Yes a good visit with the grands. They are home now. Thanks for asking. Andrew will graduate collage next month so will get to spend a few more days with them. I am glad to visit with y'all again. I have missed us. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Today we had snow again it has been this way since last week of march. Snow then next day warm snow melts then snow again.
> what is the saying. April showers bring May flowers. New one April snow and where is May.


Are you doing ok Yarnie?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Everyone needs to make sure your password has 8 letters before Monday.https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-730240-1.html#16744472


----------



## Lukelucy

Hi Everyone,

I hope I have updated my password correctly. I'm sorry I haven't been here. There is so much going on. We are moving as of May 2nd. Plus, we had planned a month in Florida (April, now... as I write I am there) and here we were packing a house and packing for a trip. It's been crazy. Crazy.

We are moving to a retirement place. I have been beside myself. I feel like an OLD LADY (which I am), but it's hard to admit. Having to move to this place has been very difficult because I am no longer having an excuse to think that I am still 35.

I hope everyone is well. I will check in more often. I miss everyone!! I'm lucky to have found you all.

I'm open to any questions.


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> How are you LL? Hope all is well with you.


Hi WCK. I'm here, finally. I'm ok. Just in a major transition. See my other post. It's so good to connect with you and CB!!!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:



> Everyone needs to make sure your password has 8 letters before Monday.https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-730240-1.html#16744472


Thanks for the heads up CB, I had to update mine! It will be interesting to see the new KP and nice to allow new members again.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have hot one day, snow the next then right after rain. ha. We do it up right. It was in high 70s and now back down to 40 and 50s in the day. Still will get more rain. Yes a good visit with the grands. They are home now. Thanks for asking. Andrew will graduate collage next month so will get to spend a few more days with them. I am glad to visit with y'all again. I have missed us. ♥


I miss us too! Maybe we need to make a regular date night once the new KP is up and running.

Time goes by so quickly - doesn't seem that long ago that you were telling us about Andrew doing the news/weather while in school. Exciting for him to graduate and move on to the next stage in his life -- but probably also a few tears for you and DD ♥


----------



## west coast kitty

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I hope I have updated my password correctly. I'm sorry I haven't been here. There is so much going on. We are moving as of May 2nd. Plus, we had planned a month in Florida (April, now... as I write I am there) and here we were packing a house and packing for a trip. It's been crazy. Crazy.
> 
> We are moving to a retirement place. I have been beside myself. I feel like an OLD LADY (which I am), but it's hard to admit. Having to move to this place has been very difficult because I am no longer having an excuse to think that I am still 35.
> 
> I hope everyone is well. I will check in more often. I miss everyone!! I'm lucky to have found you all.
> 
> I'm open to any questions.


Moving is always so stressful so it's nice that you could squeeze in a vacation before settling into your new place. You'll probably have lots to do in your new community, look forward to hearing about it.

We're doing another reno - moving the gas fireplace from the corner of the family room to the centre of the wall and then having built-ins made on either side. It will make it easier to rearrange the furniture and look a lot better, but I always hate the mess and bother that comes with a reno.


----------



## west coast kitty

Yesterday we woke up to rain and sleet that left a slushy mess and today we woke up to SNOW!! That's almost unheard of to have snow in this area in April. We lost power for about an hour but there are some areas that are still without power.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> Yesterday we woke up to rain and sleet that left a slushy mess and today we woke up to SNOW!! That's almost unheard of to have snow in this area in April. We lost power for about an hour but there are some areas that are still without power.


Crazy weather for sure. We had snow March 31 but other parts of Ar had it after us. Is your power back on?


----------

